# Vape-Fi



## AudioScream

It's time to start this thread! I saw on the Cig-Fi thread that a bunch of you are into Vaping. So let's set it off, Here's mine


----------



## nelamvr6

Please excuse my ignorance, what is vaping?


----------



## AudioScream

Inhaling nicotine in water vapor instead of smoke, Much safer than smoking and tastes better.


----------



## AudioScream

Bump? Nobody?


----------



## GSARider

Haven't any pics, but yes...into vaping, stopped cigs about 18 months back. Using a Vamo at the moment.


----------



## AudioScream

Nice. It seems like I can never get a thread going. At least I know someone else does here.


----------



## GSARider

Not sure it's a huge lot better than cigs tbh, but it's certainly a lot cheaper and convenient...hoping to give it up too at some point....


----------



## JWahl

I've got a new Innokin iTaste SVD unit on the way and about 200ml of new liquid coming too.  I had a Joyetech EVic for a short time until it snapped in half in my pocket.  Getting by right now with a Vivi Nova on an eGo battery.  Here's a pic of the Innokin unit:


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> I've got a new Innokin iTaste SVD unit on the way and about 200ml of new liquid coming too.  I had a Joyetech EVic for a short time until it snapped in half in my pocket.  Getting by right now with a Vivi Nova on an eGo battery.  Here's a pic of the Innokin unit:


 
  Where did you source yours? It seems as if the Innokin is out of stock.


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Where did you source yours? It seems as if the Innokin is out of stock.


 
  Ordered it from Myvaporstore.com a few day's ago.  Was supposed to be here today but I'll probably get it tomorrow.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> Ordered it from Myvaporstore.com a few day's ago.  Was supposed to be here today but I'll probably get it tomorrow.


 
  Just put in an order tonight. They have absolutely fantastic CS. Thank you, JWahl.


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Just put in an order tonight. They have absolutely fantastic CS. Thank you, JWahl.


 
  Not a problem.  Hopefully this one holds up a little better than my EVIC did.  The SVD certainly looks better built, and the novelty of all the features on the EVIC wore off quickly for me.  I almost pulled the trigger on a Provari but I was feeling frugal and got the SVD instead.


----------



## audiojun

Vaping makes me think about getting high-fi.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> Not a problem.  Hopefully this one holds up a little better than my EVIC did.  The SVD certainly looks better built, and the novelty of all the features on the EVIC wore off quickly for me.  I almost pulled the trigger on a Provari but I was feeling frugal and got the SVD instead.


 
  I read a really quality review of the SVD, which put me over the edge. The looks really sold me along with what seems to be
  a really solid Clearomizer. Will be replacing The Vamo.


----------



## anetode

Made a vape once. Never used it with tobacco though.


----------



## Szadzik

People are genuinely insane.


----------



## AudioScream

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> People are genuinely insane.


 
  What do you mean "Insane"? We're showing off gear. I'm pretty sure most of us quit cigarettes with these.


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





audioscream said:


> What do you mean "Insane"? We're showing off gear. I'm pretty sure most of us quit cigarettes with these.


 
  That's correct.  Been off the regular cigs for over 5 months.  Did 3 smoking cessation classes with meds and all and never was able to quit before.  Granted, I'm techincally not quitting the habit per se, but cutting out the extra 4000 chemicals and carcinogens in cigarettes.
   
  Also, I got my Innokin SVD in yesterday and the build quality has exceeded my expectations.  This thing feels like the Burson of ECigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Except made in China.  And the angling, rotating tip of the included clearomizer is actually quite handy.  The only downside so far is if I'm not careful, my teeth with occasionally clink the metal mouthpiece.  The body itself has a nice weighty and solid feel, though like some reviews have stated it is very long with an 18650 battery in it. The finish looks almost like a satin metallic finish in person which I like. Also enjoying my new juices from Mt Baker Vapor as well.  Decent flavors and picked up 4x 50ml for about $45 and they even threw in a free 15ml sample of another flavor.  And I believe they just released a 236ml bottle option for about $30.  Great if you really want to stock up in bulk.  I was previously using Mountain Oak Vapors but I was paying about the same $45 for only 3x 30ml.
   
  Paradoxper,
   
  I think you'll be quite pleased with the SVD when you get it.  I can't compare it to the Vamo but it makes my EVIC feel like a childs toy.  And the fact that it comes with 2 clearomizers and 3 replacement heads make it a really killer deal IMO.


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> People are genuinely insane.


 
  Well, this IS Head-fi.  Average people would certainly consider TOTL headphone setups to be insane.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> That's correct.  Been off the regular cigs for over 5 months.  Did 3 smoking cessation classes with meds and all and never was able to quit before.  Granted, I'm techincally not quitting the habit per se, but cutting out the extra 4000 chemicals and carcinogens in cigarettes.
> 
> Also, I got my Innokin SVD in yesterday and the build quality has exceeded my expectations.  This thing feels like the Burson of ECigs
> 
> ...


 
  Glad you got yours in, JWahl. Also, hearing how pleased you are with the SVD gives
  some confidence that Innokin has put out a solid product. I think its biggest downside
  is the freakin' length. I remember seeing you could run dual 18x batteries, so maybe
  it'll cut down on the extra pole?
   
  Anyways, really excited, mine arrives tomorrow. I rushed the order, so I wasn't aware
  that it came with 2 clearomizers, I ordered 2 just to have variety in color,
  so that's a nice little extra.
   
   
   
  And I've also stopped cigarettes due to vaping and as JWahl said the habit is still there,
  but you do eliminate all that extra junk. Plus, I find vaping much more enjoyable overall
  and experimenting with new attachments keeps the habit, well, fun at the very least.


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I remember seeing you could run dual 18x batteries, so maybe
> it'll cut down on the extra pole?


 
  Unfortunately, the dual 18350's would actually be slightly longer than one 18650.  the 350, 500, and 650 denotes the length of the battery; 35mm, 50mm, and 65mm respectively.  Not to mention I prefer to stick to a single battery for safety reasons.


----------



## AudioScream

Anyone ever tried the Tesla from iVape? It looks cool and I like the variable voltage and wattage. Just want to get some impressions before jumping into it.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> Unfortunately, the dual 18350's would actually be slightly longer than one 18650.  the 350, 500, and 650 denotes the length of the battery; 35mm, 50mm, and 65mm respectively.  Not to mention I prefer to stick to a single battery for safety reasons.


 
  Ah, ok, it was the 350's, crap! The 650's have the best battery life (relatively speaking), so screw it, oh well.
   
  Do you know if you can Vape while charging? I couldn't find out if it was pass-through or not.


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Ah, ok, it was the 350's, crap! The 650's have the best battery life (relatively speaking), so screw it, oh well.
> 
> Do you know if you can Vape while charging? I couldn't find out if it was pass-through or not.


 
  It's not a pass through but I already have 2 batteries and a charger so one can be charging while it's not in use.


----------



## grokit

This is the best device for vaporizing the active ingredients of any kind of plant material.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> It's not a pass through but I already have 2 batteries and a charger so one can be charging while it's not in use.


 
  Had a feeling it might not be, now I'm wondering about buying a faster charger.


----------



## AudioScream

What I'm currently using. Sorry for the picture quality.


----------



## paradoxper

Got the Innokin SVD in today and have really been enjoying it. Build quality is quite impressive and the Iclear 30 is the best clearomizer I've ever used.
  Not diggin' the juices from myvapestore though, so I'll be looking at the Mt Baker options.
   
  How do you guys store your juices? Anyone store 'em in the fridge?


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





audioscream said:


> What I'm currently using. Sorry for the picture quality.


 
   
  I like the ring to make the vivi nova blend better with the eGo battery.  I hope you using a 1.8ohm head though for those batteries.  Much better vapor.  Unless that's a twist of course.
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Got the Innokin SVD in today and have really been enjoying it. Build quality is quite impressive and the Iclear 30 is the best clearomizer I've ever used.
> Not diggin' the juices from myvapestore though, so I'll be looking at the Mt Baker options.
> 
> How do you guys store your juices? Anyone store 'em in the fridge?


 
  Good to hear.  Actually most people let their juices "steep" as they call it.  Basically, leaving the cap off to open air, it's suppose to age it and enhance the flavor.  I'm trying it myself, but hard to say if it makes a difference.  Ironically sounds very similar to the concept of "burn-in"  I guess audiophiles and vapers aren't that different after all


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> Good to hear.  Actually most people let their juices "steep" as they call it.  Basically, leaving the cap off to open air, it's suppose to age it and enhance the flavor.  I'm trying it myself, but hard to say if it makes a difference.  Ironically sounds very similar to the concept of "burn-in"  I guess audiophiles and vapers aren't that different after all


 
  LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now here's to hoping vaping doesn't send me down the endless rabbit hole.


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Well, luckily $100-$200 is pretty much the TOTL for vaping right now.  Unless you get into high end rebuildable atomizers like the Z-atty, but I'm far too lazy for all that stuff.  It sells for nearly $150 on it's own and is rarely in stock from what I understand.
   
  http://houseofhybrids.com/z-atty-rebuildable-atomizers


----------



## AudioScream

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> I like the ring to make the vivi nova blend better with the eGo battery.  I hope you using a 1.8ohm head though for those batteries.  Much better vapor.  Unless that's a twist of course.
> 
> Good to hear.  Actually most people let their juices "steep" as they call it.  Basically, leaving the cap off to open air, it's suppose to age it and enhance the flavor.  I'm trying it myself, but hard to say if it makes a difference.  Ironically sounds very similar to the concept of "burn-in"  I guess audiophiles and vapers aren't that different after all


 
  It's a 2.4ohm head. Still vapes very well. It's actually not an eGo, Smoktech, but just splitting hairs.


----------



## grokit

I would rather not inhale propylene glycol, here is my new portable herbal unit:


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I would rather not inhale propylene glycol...


 
   
  Don't ever use an Asthma inhaler then


----------



## jcagara08

riiiight you guys will experience a new "high" with hifi headphones and vape-fi cigs"
  next thing to do is lucid dreaming IMO
  LOLz
   
  PS I am not against vaping as I support it


----------



## Meremoth

I have a Silver Surfer Vaporizer and a VapeXhale Cloud.  
   
  The VX Cloud is the best vape I have ever used.  It's all glass pathway, gives you the biggest clouds, but the best part is it's Perpetuheat system that allows each hit to be a constant, specific temperature, no matter how fast or slow, hard or soft you hit it.  Plus they have these amazing water filtration attachments called Hydratubes that make even the biggest rips silky smooth.  But one of my favorite things about it is it's very efficient in the sense that it extracts all the goodies from your material without combustion and without feeling like you're wasting anything once you dump your bowl out.  The people who own the company care a whole bunch about what they do, too.  
   
  Here's a vid of the Cloud:
   




   
   
  As far as the Silver Surfer, I just never could get really into it like I did with the Cloud.  The SSV is a manual whip style vape, and your temperatures are controlled via how fast/slow, hard/soft you hit it.  I always had a tendency to accidentally combust with it, plus there's an art form to how you have to hit it.  You actually have to learn how to use the SSV, whereas with the Cloud it's ridiculously easy.  But one great thing about the SSV is how ridiculously reliable it is.  I've known people that have had theirs on for 7 + years straight, 24/7. 
   
   
  Currently, what I'm most looking forward to is the Herbalizer (isn't out yet).  The thing looks pretty amazing, and two of their designers were former NASA engineers/programmers
   
  And here's a vid the Herbalizer, showing it's automated whip in action.  I think it does bags too, but doesn't show it in this video:


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





meremoth said:


> As far as the Silver Surfer, I just never could get really into it like I did with the Cloud.  The SSV is a manual whip style vape, and *your temperatures are controlled via how fast/slow, hard/soft you hit it.*  I always had a tendency to accidentally combust with it, plus there's an art form to how you have to hit it.  You actually have to learn how to use the SSV, whereas with the Cloud it's ridiculously easy.  But one great thing about the SSV is how ridiculously reliable it is.  I've known people that have had theirs on for 7 + years straight, 24/7.


 
   
  Well there's also a temperature adjustment knob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you're combusting with the SSV, you're doing it wrong. Mine absolutely never does and I crank it up pretty high.
   
  That VapeXhale does seem pretty slick/TOTL, I do prefer to use a bubbler when I vape with my SSV. I have read about reliability/warranty issues concerning the VapeXhale that seem pretty discouraging for such an expensive setup, but everybody seems happy with it when it's working correctly.
   
  I am presently putting together a low-rent version of the VapeXhale, complete with an all-glass pathway. If it works I am confident that it will be a unique setup. It's based on the LSV+Pinnacle Hydrotube.
   
  That Herbalizer looks interesting, like (hopefully) a better version of the viVape. For portable I just picked up one of these:
   

   
  It's pretty slick.
   
  Have you gotten into re-processing your waste?


----------



## Meremoth

Well, the only time I really had a problem with the SSV was when I was trying to get my ABV as dark as my Cloud can get it, and when I would do that, I would combust.  My SSV ABV would be a grainy brown, where my Cloud's ABV is like a dark, dark velvety brown, almost black (no ashes).  
   
  I wouldn't buy any Cloud + right now.  The original unit, the "ticker" units, are awesome, but the Cloud + ones seem to have problems.  They are coming out with a new one though, very soon, that's called Nimbus.  I think they're going to change the name because there's another vape called that, apparently.  But they got screwed over very, very hard, and now have a funding page cause of it, but if you have been following these guys for awhile, you'd understand they definitely deserve any type of help they receive.  Here's where you, or anyone else, could help them out:  http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/vapexhale-saving-your-health-one-lung-at-a-time
   
  They got screwed over by their manufacturer, who purposefully made bad units, and also tried to steal/sell VX's future blueprints to competitors.  
   
   
  I have bags full of ABV that I have never processed.  The main reason being, last time I tried to make edibles (not with ABV, with fresh herb), it just didn't work.  I used coconut oil (highest fat and medium-chain triglycerides of any oil, I believe), and even decarbonized my material and added lecithin granules to it and didn't feel nada.  I'm a pretty amatuer chef, so maybe I just did something wrong, or didn't let it cook long enough, or something.  
   
   
  Yeah, the LSV looks pretty sweet, and I kinda wish I got it instead of the SSV.   
   
  I don't have a portable vape, but I really want one.  Was going to get a Solo until I heard about DaVinci's brand new portable vape called The Ascent.  It's the only all-glass pathway portable vape that I know of.
   
  Warning, dubstep ahead:
   




   
   
  When I get a portable one, that'll probably be the one I get.


----------



## grokit

Yeah I was checking that DaVinci out the other day. Looks pretty sweet in the burlwood IMO.
   
  For a little less $ this one also caught my eye, it's a very simple design:
   




   
  I was also checking out hat one that looks like an asthma inhaler, it looks pretty stealth but IDK how well it vapes.
   
  I even checked out that Indiegogo page recently, not willing to put out that kind of $ right now but it looks quite worthy.
   
  I'll post my budget plug-in hydrotube setup when it comes in, it should be quite unique


----------



## Meremoth

Wish I had a portable vape right now, as my neighbor seems to be shooting off mortars outside.  
   
  But yeah, that flashvape looks pretty good, but fairly big and not very stealth for a portable.  
   
  Can't wait to see your setup.  I'll have to post a pic of my SSV, but I have to warn you, it has a pretty goofy looking color scheme.  I call it the McDonald SSV, because it's base is yellow, and the rest is red, but, meh, whatever, it was $199 brand new. 
   
  I think another reason I didn't ever really get into it is because mine came with the spherical ground glass cover and wand, and I'd think I'd prefer the standard connection, despite never having tried it.  You lack control with the spherical and can't direct the heat.  Perhaps I'll get the standard connection and give my SSV another go.  
   
  I'd also like to try an all glass mod for the SSV, something like this:
   

   
   
  While trying to find this pic, I think I saw one of your posts on FC.  If that was you, then you'll probably recognize the dude in the picture.  
   
   
  Have you heard of the Sublimator?  If you want an interesting read, look that up on FC.  The guy claimed it actually sublimated and the war began.  
   
  Despite not actually sublimating, it is extremely versatile, vaping dabs, budders, oils, and hashes fairly easily without any type of third-party mods.   
   
   
  This might sound like sacrilege, but I'm about to water-filter some combustion right now.  I find vaping better during the day, and combustion at night, but don't tell the FC guys that though, they might lynch me.


----------



## grokit

Mortars... just getting warmed up for the 4th I presume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now that I think about it, when I was using a different SSV with the spherical cover/wand some years ago I did have problems. _edit: _I've never tried the standard cover/connector but you should definitely give the regular ground glass setup a shot, that's what I am using now and it seems pretty foolproof. Also less cumbersome as you can kind of use it hands free. Not with the hands-free attachment though, everything I have read about that says don't bother.
   
  I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on the SSV thread, and I want to read more about the LSV. I don't really mind having a silicone tube in between the vape glass and my glass bubbler(s) but that photo looks interesting.
   
  Yeah I can't wait to see my setup either   I mainly went for it to save a few bucks over the LSV because I also want to get a magic butter maker for waste processing. I never imagined there was so much potential there!
  That Sublimator looks crazy, I hadn't heard of that one -- it looks like I got some more reading to do, thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I just joined FC but yeah that's the legendary Vitolo, I've seen a couple of his videos. The scene has really exploded since I looked into it last so I'm just trying to catch up


----------



## paradoxper

What ejuices are you guys vaping?
   
  Got some interesting flavors from Namber juice, but have found MtBaker's Extreme Ice to be my 'go to.'
   
  Also anyone have experience with the zattys or genesis style? Just got a Nemesis from a buddy and will be my first rebuild of that type.
   
  Been rebuilding my tanks iclear 30, Protank and so on. For those experience do ya have any advice on steel mesh vs silica wicking,
  and even recommendations on alternatives to Kanthal wire?


----------



## IcedTea

My fav so far is strawberry lemonade from itisvapor 
   
  I need to try to minty flavors though..


----------



## Chromako

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> I've got a new Innokin iTaste SVD unit on the way and about 200ml of new liquid coming too.  I had a Joyetech EVic for a short time until it snapped in half in my pocket.  Getting by right now with a Vivi Nova on an eGo battery.  Here's a pic of the Innokin unit:


 
  Woa... Sure that's not a Lightsabre handle?




   
   
  Sorry for the diversion... but I couldn't help it...


----------



## paradoxper

Here's the upcoming '134.'


----------



## IcedTea

I like how there's a case for it lol


----------



## paradoxper

Yea. Aude'ze needs to step their game up.


----------



## mjrussell91

I've been huge vaporizer fan for a while now. I have a Da Buddha Vaporizer that I really like (until I broke the potentiometer for the temperature control knob). In the downtime I have been using a VaporGenie Sherlock pipe. I like it well enough. Looks classy, works well, very neutral taste (especially with a hemp wick) and has a manual feedback and control that can be nice. But it's still manual and doesn't hit as nice as a big electric like the DBV. I had an Airizer Solo and the Volcano for a while, they were good vaporizers but bags aren't really my thing. I've also tried the old MFLB, various aluminium bats and some glass bats, all of which were fairly underwhelming. DBV hit the best by far of anything I have tried. But now I grow weary of using my VG all the time. I need something that is electric, quick, huge hits and works every time. I figured that I would just buy another DBV, but that was until my mate showed a VX Cloud video on YouTube. I was blown away. Looks like the perfect setup for me. I have tried running the DBV into a clean glass watercooler before, and whilst the first hit was nice, it was exponentially more prone to breaking (running two tubes around my coffee table), lost efficiency in the process and had heaps of drag which was annoying.
   
  Quote: 





meremoth said:


> I have a Silver Surfer Vaporizer and a VapeXhale Cloud.
> 
> The VX Cloud is the best vape I have ever used.  It's all glass pathway, gives you the biggest clouds, but the best part is it's Perpetuheat system that allows each hit to be a constant, specific temperature, no matter how fast or slow, hard or soft you hit it.  Plus they have these amazing water filtration attachments called Hydratubes that make even the biggest rips silky smooth.  But one of my favorite things about it is it's very efficient in the sense that it extracts all the goodies from your material without combustion and without feeling like you're wasting anything once you dump your bowl out.  The people who own the company care a whole bunch about what they do, too.


 
  Meremoth, would you mind if I ask you some questions regarding your experience with the VX Cloud? Seriously considering getting one as soon as I can.
   

 Does the Perpetuheat system work as well as I think it does? For me, the biggest downside to the DBV was that none of my mates could be bothered to learn to use it which became really tiresome at parties. Once I set the temperature, it doesn't matter how soft/hard someone pulls, the hit comes out mostly the same? Because that would be really awesome.
  
 
 How many hits does it take to exhaust an average bowl? I have now spent so long jamming to my cans and milking a bowl over 30 minutes that I just do it on impulse even when others are waiting, my mates always get fed up with me hogging the vaporizer. The VX Cloud seems like it only takes a few hits to exhaust a bowl and can be done in just a few minutes, which would be really nice.
  
 Regarding temperature control, do you need to adjust temperature based on how much is packed? Or does temperature simply determine how brown you will get your ABV?
  
 What is maintenance like? Does the glass eventually get yellow tinged from resin (not a huge issue, I'm used to iso. cleaning pieces anyway)? How often do meshes need replacing? Is there anything else you need to do maintain to keep it running well? It seems like it will be super easy to maintain, just wanted to make sure.
   
   
  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joshkim12

Anybody here have any experiences with hangsen juices? I ordered a few sample bottles


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





joshkim12 said:


> Anybody here have any experiences with hangsen juices? I ordered a few sample bottles


 
  I've tried their tobacco and alcohol based flavors.
   
  So far nobody has really nailed down a good bourbon or whiskey.
  And for tobacco flavor I've yet to try anything close to Boba's Bounty.
   
  With that said, Hangsen isn't terrible, I'd say it's among the sea of meh juices.


----------



## joshkim12

Yeah I've tried hangsen and they're really nothing spectacular.  I've tried a lot of juices from expensive to cheap and out of all of them my favorite is Uncle Junk's Monica's Eyes.


----------



## paradoxper

I'll have to check out Uncle Junk's juices.


----------



## joshkim12

Yeah thats the only flavor I've found that wasn't just meh.  
  
 Just got this as well


----------



## money4me247

ego mini batteries + mini vivi nova tank/vision stardust v3
  
 so cute & portable! <3


----------



## StratocasterMan

I just switched from the Iclear 16 clearomizer plastic tanks to a Kanger Protank Mini 2. It is much better with the bottom fill instead of the top fill, and a glass tank instead of a plastic tank. I turned my variable voltage down from 4.2 volts to 3.8 volts, and I'm using the 1.8 Ohm coil. I can fill it with absolutely no leaks or bubbling, and it vapes incredibly strong with less voltage. I recommend the Kanger Protank Mini 2 glass tank to anyone who hasn't tried it. It comes with two different coils and the tip for around $16 in my town. Some friends recommended it to me, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## money4me247

stratocasterman said:


> I just switched from the Iclear 16 clearomizer plastic tanks to a Kanger Protank Mini 2. It is much better with the bottom fill instead of the top fill, and a glass tank instead of a plastic tank. I turned my variable voltage down from 4.2 volts to 3.8 volts, and I'm using the 1.8 Ohm coil. I can fill it with absolutely no leaks or bubbling, and it vapes incredibly strong with less voltage. I recommend the Kanger Protank Mini 2 glass tank to anyone who hasn't tried it. It comes with two different coils and the tip for around $16 in my town. Some friends recommended it to me, and I'm very happy with it.


 
 why do you like bottom coil better than top coil? everyone knows it's betta on top


----------



## paradoxper

Innokin's Iclear line just simply sucks. Similarly but way better, is the Vivi Nova 3.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

I only really got into vaping early last year and my experiences so far have been limited to the Magic Flight and Arizer Extreme Q. Needless to say the Q was a much better package.
  
 Thinking about possibly getting another Q (left my old one with a buddy back in the US) but I am currently looking at a few other options including the Volcano, Plenty, and Da Budda. The Plenty Vape is looking pretty interesting.


----------



## Lex

Good thread!

Started vaping with the usual ego/clearomiser setup. Used those for a few weeks before upgrading the tank to a mini protank, better but the inconsistency of the hits was still an issue. Enter the variable voltage battery, much better in terms of consistency but curiosity and upgrade-itus had me. 

Time to buy a mod and a bigger tank. Decided on the Vamo V5 and the Kanger ProTank 2. Good combo but it kept flooding. So tried an Anyvape Davide, basically an improved ProTank, better but still an issue. Removing the tank between fills to remove and dry the coil was now a ritual and a tedious one. During this time I also bought an Innokin MPV, great mod, odd looking but big internal battery and the usual variable voltage / wattage which most mods now share. 

It had now become apparent that the Kanger coils were the culprit for the flooding and bubbling which plagued my vaping enjoyment. Most of my tanks used these coils and every one of them had the same issue. 

Vivi Nova & iTaste 30S battled it out and although both are great tanks, the 30S won due to its great looks and immense quantity of vapour produced.

Wanting something more compact I got myself an Innokin iTaste VAR which just happens to come with another 30S, cool. Loaded with a Panasonic 3400mah 18650 it happily turns many a tank of my custom blended liquids into room-filling clouds of vapour between battery changes. The VTR is built like a tank, regulates wattage flawlessly until it cuts the battery off at 3.4v and is the nicest handling mod I have seen or used and I've seen a lot over these last few months.

I've learned a few things from my vaping odyssey:
Get a mod with variable wattage. VV is OK but VW is where it's at.
Kanger need to sort out their coil design.
Mix your own liquids. You control exactly what you're inhaling, its cheaper, its better and its fun.


----------



## White Lotus

ninjapirate9901 said:


> I only really got into vaping early last year and my experiences so far have been limited to the Magic Flight and Arizer Extreme Q. Needless to say the Q was a much better package.
> 
> Thinking about possibly getting another Q (left my old one with a buddy back in the US) but I am currently looking at a few other options including the Volcano, Plenty, and Da Budda. The Plenty Vape is looking pretty interesting.


 
  
 Hello, reddit friend.
  
 Did you ever get the power adapter for the flight box?


----------



## ninjapirate9901

white lotus said:


> Hello, reddit friend.
> 
> Did you ever get the power adapter for the flight box?


 
 Hey mate. I did get the adapter a while back for the flight box. Wasn't a big fan as I had some contact issues with mine (had to jiggle the plug a bit to get the element to heat up sometimes). This was with the old design, the new adapter is apparently better though I'm not sure what they've improved.


----------



## White Lotus

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Hey mate. I did get the adapter a while back for the flight box. Wasn't a big fan as I had some contact issues with mine (had to jiggle the plug a bit to get the element to heat up sometimes). This was with the old design, the new adapter is apparently better though I'm not sure what they've improved.




Ours is flawless. A little button on the edge of the connector. Highly recommended.


----------



## paradoxper

Lex, you should really try building your own coils with the Protank. I agree Kanger's coils can be a bit iffy, but no different from the Vivi Nova's.
 If you micro coil with the Protank you can really crank up the voltage without fear of burning.


----------



## Lex

paradoxper said:


> Lex, you should really try building your own coils with the Protank. I agree Kanger's coils can be a bit iffy, but no different from the Vivi Nova's.
> If you micro coil with the Protank you can really crank up the voltage without fear of burning.




Interesting, I'll look into it. Thanks!


----------



## paradoxper

Just received the Kanger Aerotank. Very, very impressed.
  

  
 Features a nice airflow control design, which you can use to really tailor the type of draw you enjoy.
 Plus, it's very handy to control the vacuum for juices that, say, are thicker and don't wick well.
  
 One of the biggest design changes..the 510 connection is now sealed off, which means no more leaking.
  
 Aside from that the construction is entirely improved, stainless steel body, improved 510 drip tip. Just feels and looks much better.
  
 Best of all, rebuildable and compatible with prior Protank heads. Can use either single or dual coil heads.
  
  
 Lastly, the Aerotank base is available for purchase separately, which can be used on any Protank.


----------



## StratocasterMan

paradoxper said:


> Just received the Kanger Aerotank. Very, very impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm interested in that. I haven't seen one. I have a Protank Mini and a Protank II right now. Here's a picture:


----------



## paradoxper

I really think Kanger stepped it up. I think it's really cool that you can use this Aerotank base( $6 fyi) on your Protank, negating the need to spend $20-30.
 The Nautilus was my fav tank up to this point, however it's $40 and isn't rebuildable (TWO thumbs down on that decision,) but the Aerotank is performing quite well.
 Used the standard dual coil heads for some time and then rebuilt it with a single coil and couldn't be happier. These are the days that threaten RBA's. 
  
 This is basically what the Protank III should have been. Stick it on a Protank II and it's a real winner.


----------



## pervysage

My setup at the moment (my very first vape setup actually, skipped over the basic stuff and went straight for the big boy equipment).
  
 - Chi You Mechanical Mod Clone
 - Trident Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer Clone
  
 It might be a little confusing at first but now I'm building my own coils like a pro lol. Currently running a dual coil in the Trident and it hits like a champ.
  
 The bottles you see are Halcyon Vapors. Love the Dragon Chi flavor, I go through them super fast.


----------



## paradoxper

AWOL: Anise and citrus blend. More balanced than Pluid and smoother. I do not like black licorice, but can not put this juice down. Hands down my fav juice out there.
 Khlorine: Much more complex. I get Anise, cream, citrus, some tart berry - it's all over the place. Up there with Maha Ras when it comes to mystery juices.


----------



## calipilot227

No more analogs for this guy!


----------



## paradoxper

Sigelei 20w. I've had this in for a while. Quite exceptional. Can do sub ohm builds or regular microcoil builds.


----------



## paradoxper

calipilot227 said:


> No more analogs for this guy!


 
 Very nice! Keep goin' strong, dude.


----------



## Austin Morrow

I'm currently using a Kanger ProTank II with a Vision Spinner that I got from Bubba's a few weeks ago. I'll post a picture up later. I'm going to be upgrading to the Russian 91% Top soon and a Dingo battery.


----------



## paradoxper

Here's The Russian built with a microcoil and cotton. Vaping my ADV AWOL. (I'll try to remember to tear it down and take some pics.) Really pleased so far. Very good quality, butter smooth threading, no problems
 with leaking or the gurgles. Can't get the damn thing to dry hit, just a wicking beast. Comparable vapor and flavor to a RBA/Genesis style. I've got another Russian coming in tomorrow so I'll compare those and see how they do overall and see if they match my Squape.


----------



## paradoxper

Today vaping the Kayfun 3.1. Build quality is among the best. And it's just a long standing favorite for a good reason, it's simply consistently solid.
 Really just slightly below my Squape, which I haven't found anything to really touch it besides Trident.


----------



## paradoxper

And here's my fav RBA. Squape. What's so great about this build is 1. You can rebuild it without having to drain your juice. The tank section and build section come apart separately, so rewicking is a breeze.
 2. The deck has an non conductive surface, done with some type of ematal. The screws are also knurled and a bit bigger making it easy to catch your leads. 3. Can refill tank easily without any fussing, no worry about re-sealing that vacumm.
  
 Build is microcoil at 1ohms will be with cotton and vaped around 18watts.


----------



## batteraziiz

Bit the bullet and bought an entry-level Nexxus pen.
 Looks like this:

  
 Haven't had a cigarette in a couple weeks. Woot!


----------



## luberconn

grokit said:


> I would rather not inhale propylene glycol, here is my new portable herbal unit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paradoxper

batteraziiz said:


> Bit the bullet and bought an entry-level Nexxus pen.
> Looks like this:
> 
> 
> Haven't had a cigarette in a couple weeks. Woot!


 
 Keep it up! What's the juice there?


----------



## Austin Morrow

paradoxper said:


> Today vaping the Kayfun 3.1. Build quality is among the best. And it's just a long standing favorite for a good reason, it's simply consistently solid.
> Really just slightly below my Squape, which I haven't found anything to really touch it besides Trident.


 
  
 So envious of you, you have no idea. 
  
 Looks awesome!


----------



## batteraziiz

paradoxper said:


> Keep it up! What's the juice there?


 

 Most of the stuff on canvape.com can be bought locally. A couple brands that stand out are Divine Fog, Paradise Vapes, and Gentleman's Reserve. I'm mixing and matching the nic flavors with fruity blends and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## paradoxper

austin morrow said:


> So envious of you, you have no idea.
> 
> Looks awesome!


 
 Well, thanks Austin. When are you getting your Russian in? I really think for no fuss and consistency the Kayfun-types cant' be beat. Just use cotton in your builds.


----------



## paradoxper

batteraziiz said:


> Most of the stuff on canvape.com can be bought locally. A couple brands that stand out are Divine Fog, Paradise Vapes, and Gentleman's Reserve. I'm mixing and matching the nic flavors with fruity blends and I couldn't be happier.


 
 Always open to new juices, will check them out. As long as we keep off the analogs..we're good to go.


----------



## paradoxper

Just a note on the Kayfun-types: If you're running any kind of juice that's known to be hard and a tank cracker, obviously don't use the plastic tank.
 Further, a huge PITA are the orings. If after some time, say, a week or two you aren't getting a proper vacuum, have juice leak out of your driptip,
 or can't seat the oring back into the chamber..throw 'em out, they're no good. Some juices result in the orings swelling. I'd recommend you pick up
 a big ass bag of replacement rings. The sizes are #8 or 5x1.5mm.


----------



## paradoxper

I don't get overly excited about stuff anymore. However I can not tell you how giddy this thing gets me. Just ordered, engraving should have it shipped out Thur hopefully.
 As soon as I saw it I had to have it. And yea, it's a mech. Haha.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Hey Folks,
  
 I thought I'd take a minute to write about my great experiences with the iClear30S tank which fits Ego-style batteries. I've got a bunch of Ego-style batteries.
  
 I was previously using Kanger ProTank Mini and Kanger ProTank II tanks. They were made of glass, which I liked, but they always leaked down into my batteries eventually. I live in a mountainous area, so I don't know if constant elevation changes were a factor. All I know is that my Kanger tanks always leaked down into my Ego-style batteries sooner or later.
  
 Because of my job, I need a tank that can hold a bunch of juice. I travel around to different work sites in various vehicles. I can't be constantly filling a tank or charging batteries. I need a portable unit that will last all day and won't leak, and I need it to be small so I can carry it in my pocket.
  
 The iClear30S tank has been a great success for me. I know it's not "cool" like some of the MODs, but it's extremely functional. The tank is made of plastic, which isn't as cool as glass, but is actually more functional for travelling because it won't break. I don't use any high-citrus juices that might crack it.
  
 I've been using the iClear30S tank, and it never leaks and it never gurgles. I never waste a single drop of juice now. It never leaks down into my Ego-style batteries.
  
 The iClear30S works very well for me, and it has caused me to leave my Kanger tanks behind. I think I paid $15 for it, and I find it to be far superior to Kanger tanks for a travellin' man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It's not the cool MOD vape set-up, but it's a very functional vape set-up for someone who can't stop to refill juice or charge batteries, and needs portablility, and it's dirt-cheap at around $15. It produces lots of vapor when used with an adjustable-voltage Ego-style battery.


----------



## paradoxper

Elevation change is definitely a factor to your leaking. Great to hear how well the IClear is working out. The previous gen of Iclear's didn't really do it for me,
 but on the few occasions I've tried the S it worked very well. Kanger is coming out with yet another iteration of the Aerotank, this time with a 'redesigned' head system
 and it's looking a lot more like the Kayfun...kind of sexy really. There is also a mini version of this that you might want to check out.
  
 I might have to look more into trying out the S for travel, I too struggle with elevation changes and usually only bring a dripper to prevent leakage, but a top feeder
 seems to work for you maybe it'll work for me too.


----------



## paradoxper

Another anise type juice I just got in last night and loving it. Might even be better than AWOL. I've only dripped it thus far, but I plan to throw it in the Kayfun for the day.


----------



## nehcrow

white lotus said:


> Hello, reddit friend.
> 
> Did you ever get the power adapter for the flight box?


 
 Looking to get into vapes now since other apparatuses (apparati?) have taken their toll on my young fragile lungs  (cigarettes aren't helping either)
 Would you recommend the Flight Box? 
 Also do vapes get you to a solid level that I require


----------



## paradoxper

And the V3tronix Flip finally arrived this morning. Really exceptional engraving, it's very deep and unlike anything I've had in my hands before. The vape itself is very strong. Not gonna say how hard it hits, all quality mechs are around the same, and it depends on your build.
 The throw is super nice, fire from anywhere, unlike the Neme, etc. Fav switch thus far.
 it's 24k Hard D Gold Plated Brass contact with a floating pin and adjustable contact (for battery rattle.) The really neat feature is the ability to run batteries from 500/650 w/kicks or not with just a flip of the tube. Telescope-mod but without the endless spinning (just a few turns and you're good to go.) Threads are just buttery.
 It may not be for everyone but it absolutely is high quality throughout.


----------



## paradoxper

Been super pleased with the Quasar RDA. A very big problem I've been having as of late is oring integrity due to my anise oil based juices. This atomizer has the orings 
in the chamber, which results in less friction and a tighter seal. Dual adjustable airflow with very nice space in the posts for, say, twisted wire builds. 
  
 Flavor and vapor has been some of the best I've experienced thus far. Build quality is super solid, high quality insulator so no worry with sub ohming, etc.
  
 I still love my Kayfun and Squape for no hassle, but this Quasar is the best dripper I've ever used.
  
  

  
 So the Quasar orings gave up. I am quite frustrated. Contacted a few juice makers, couple
 vape shops and didn't get very far. So I've decided to try out every possible material for orings
 that will work with Anise type juices.
  
 Nitrile just doesn't seem to cut it, so I have some hydrogenated Nitrile coming in
 along with various silicon, teflon, viton, PFTE types.
  
 The frustration for Anise dripping lovers!!!


----------



## durkk

Hey guys,
  
 Looking for some advice for a n00b when it comes to vaping. 
  
 I smoke grass and was wondering if there are any other people using vaping to smoke grass here too. From what I've gathered you have to make it in to an oil(?). I'll try to sort that, but what I'm wondering is what is the best solution for this in terms of hardware?


----------



## paradoxper

durkk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for some advice for a n00b when it comes to vaping.
> 
> I smoke grass and was wondering if there are any other people using vaping to smoke grass here too. From what I've gathered you have to make it in to an oil(?). I'll try to sort that, but what I'm wondering is what is the best solution for this in terms of hardware?


 
 You don't have to make it into an oil. As far as hardware there are many different options, it depends what kind of 
 setup you're looking for. Here's a pretty nice collection to give you an idea of what's out there.


----------



## zennoukinkai

Found shisha pens at my local liquor store. Loved them but they were way too expensive at 15 bucks a pop and ran out in a day. I ordered an eGo 1100mAh a while back and still waiting on it along with 10ml hangsen e-liquid. I'll see how it goes


----------



## batteraziiz

Rocking the Innokin MVP with a Protank 2 atm. Loving it.


----------



## durkk

paradoxper said:


> You don't have to make it into an oil. As far as hardware there are many different options, it depends what kind of
> setup you're looking for. Here's a pretty nice collection to give you an idea of what's out there.


 
 Thanks! Good info. Will be buying something soon and report back.


----------



## calipilot227

batteraziiz said:


> Rocking the Innokin MVP with a Protank 2 atm. Loving it.


 
 YES!!!


----------



## Textfeud

I have an Innokin iTaste 134 and a Kayfun Lite + (ISK clone) on the way. Will also get a Nemesis and Origen V2 to try a mech and a dripper! Really liking vaping. Only use cigarettes when drinking beer. Can't get rid of that habit


----------



## paradoxper

^^Yay for the Origen! A favorite here.
  
 Just received the PlumeVeil. What an interesting atty. Some smart design choices.
  
 Ok - featuring a single or dual coil AFC system, which includes airflow from the negative posts (so airflow flows completely around the coil for better flavor) as well as a delrin top cap piece, which also features dual airflow control (and acts as a chamber reducer for better flavor.) AND a 24k gold plated deck (for better conductivity.)
  
 This atty is a winner, seriously. Additional features - positive post can spin so your coil builds are endless, this is great for creative builds.
 This is a full-feature packed dripper that delivers, no matter what kind of vaping you enjoy the most.
  
 The flavor is on the same level as the best - which are Quasar, Origen and Zenith. This atomizer, however, provides versatility to blow some nice big clouds, by removing the delrin piece, etc.
 Still not a cloud chaser's dream like my Militia atomizer, but not everyone vapes super sub-ohm builds, so.
  
 The build quality on this piece sucks. My threading is unusable, almost. A replacement is coming in this week, so perhaps I got a dud there.
  
 Priced at $120: on par with the top dripper's at the moment, it's not bad at all. One thing to note: Aether Tech the manufacturer offers 0 support.
 So be sure to buy at a reputable B&M.
  
 Also, got the new Vamped batteries. They are 40 amp, 2000mAh. From what I can tell they're not just re-wraps. And from my experience, these are the real deal. They hit harder than my VTC4's or VTC5's, though not a huge difference, I am really enjoying their performance.
  
  
  
 1 Cylon-style airhole on each side. Can turn the 
 cap to close 1 off, or open both for dual coil

 Crap threading: I call this the PlumeFail

 24k Deck. With my V3 Flip this thing can hit hard.

 Top cap: Airflow. You can see the black delrin piece inside
 which is adjustable via turns using your driptip. 

 Side airflow control 3 on each side.

 This actually shows the negative posts airflow. 
 1 on each side

 Hard to see: Adjustable Delrin piece. Will 
 reduce the chamber for increased flavor


----------



## paradoxper

Simple micro coil: 24g kanthal 5 wraps - some Grenada goodness and reading at just above .3ohms


----------



## batteraziiz

Hana Modz DNA30 coming on the slow boat from china... As well as an IGO-L with the glass cap coming from within the country. Now to play the waiting game...


----------



## paradoxper

Decided to bust out some Ahlusion Blue Fairy: An Absinthe juice - anise (not oil base) hyssop, wormwood and aged wine.
  

  
  
 Here was/is my 4th of July build. 24g twisted kanthal 5 wraps reading at .24ohms. Vaped with Grenada goodness and Blue Fairy tonight. Happy 4th all!
  


  
  
 Very warm/hot vape, big clouds, big flavor. Juice Guzzler.


----------



## paradoxper

So I am a flavor chaser first and foremost, but I have a lot of fun blowing the hugest clouds as well.
  
 For that - the CCI Militia. A completely modified Patriot. Note the much, much bigger deck posts. You can fit literally any kind of wire in there.
 Also, airflow - it's one of the most important aspects to cloud chasing. The hole drill out pattern creates a cool spiral effect that helps in cooling the vape.
 When running at such super sub ohm levels, you're talking a very hot vape, so it helps a whole lot.
  
 DO NOT run your builds at super sub ohm levels without first understanding ohm's law and your batteries limits. IMPORTANTLY your amp limit AND
 the pulse/burst rate. These builds are pulling over 200 watts and 50-60 amps. SO your battery has reached its maximum continuous discharge current.
  

 Cloud Chasers Inc

 6 1/16 holes on each side.


----------



## paradoxper

I have some CCI juice coming in along with a CCI Box Mod (I'm on the pre order)


 


Tonight a PITA build. Personally, this build just pains me. I find if I don't wrap it right and tight the first time, there's no adjusting the coil afterwards.


It's a very, very stiff build, which is both good and bad.


 


24g twisted parallel build.


----------



## pbui44

Just in case someone needs music with their vaporizing:
  

  
 You're welcome.


----------



## jackskelly

durkk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for some advice for a n00b when it comes to vaping.
> 
> I smoke grass and was wondering if there are any other people using vaping to smoke grass here too. From what I've gathered you have to make it in to an oil(?). I'll try to sort that, but what I'm wondering is what is the best solution for this in terms of hardware?


 
  
 paradoxper's reply has pretty much all of the good vaporizers. When I decided to buy one last year, I ended up getting the Volcano Classic. Yeah, I do think it's maybe a little overpriced, but the build quality is great and it's extremely easy to use and clean.


----------



## durkk

The vulcano is so huge tho! 
  
 Is size indicative for power? Anyone has a smaller form factor succes story for vaping grass?


----------



## paradoxper

Not necessarily. But it really depends on what kind of vape you're going for. The Volcano is however a quality piece.
 I would advise going with hash as you can then have a much more versatile experience.


----------



## jackskelly

durkk said:


> The vulcano is so huge tho!
> 
> Is size indicative for power? Anyone has a smaller form factor succes story for vaping grass?


 
  
 It's definitely larger than most vapes, but it's not too large. It's not really portable at all (meaning, it has to be plugged into an outlet to work). I don't think size is necessarily indicative of power, and there are certainly smaller/portable options to choose from (but I don't happen to own any).


----------



## Austin Morrow

jackskelly said:


> It's definitely larger than most vapes, but it's not too large. It's not really portable at all (meaning, it has to be plugged into an outlet to work). I don't think size is necessarily indicative of power, and there are certainly smaller/portable options to choose from (but I don't happen to own any).




I have the Magic Flight Launch Box (previous Volcano user here) with the Power Adapter 2.0. It has essentially erased my need for a desktop vaporizer. I can use it when I'm out and about, and when I need the extra power for at home, I use the PA 2.0. And, it kicks like a champ.


----------



## Textfeud

The Nemesis from Fasttech is actually really good. For anyone on a budget it's a real good choice!


----------



## paradoxper

CCI Dream Eater - If you are a super sub ohmer. Get this juice. At 0.08 every note pops - tangerine, honeydew, blueberry. At .2 there's still enough
 warmth to bring out great flavor. I admit, anything above .3 these days is not vapable to me. Too boring, no warmth, meh. 
 So if you're sub ohming but not very low, you may want to pass on this juice. It's a 90 VG blend, so it's thick and could cause you wicking issues,
 if you don't know what you're doing. Not intense, so a very good opposite vape from my ADV Grenada.
  
 I have some more sub ohming juice coming in. Along with yet another anise juice. I'm very excited about this one - as a few buddies who are Pluid heads
 had some great things to say about it.


----------



## paradoxper

Not the biggest fan of Pluid. That bottle is OLD now. 
  
  
 But I'm rather obsessed with Grenada.


----------



## paradoxper

Vape-Storm Cumulus: A fusion of papaya and Mango. Er, yea, no. Taste is subjective - so. I get a pina colada-thingy. Really nice coconut with
 a sweety pineapple-mango fusion. Not my favorite juice ever, personally. an enjoyable vape though over-all. This juice is really geared towards .1 and lower.
 I did feel at 0.09 this juice was more sweet than I like. Good blend though - big clouds, no gunking. A pretty clear liquid might change with steeping.


----------



## paradoxper

Grenada drives me mad with how intense and deep the flavor is. Nothing tickles my tastebuds quite like it. Similarly if there were a juice I loved as much as Grenada for the complete opposite reason it would be 'the original green stuff' VapeOholic Kryptonite.
  
 A superb blend (maker is a chemist) his VG's are different than most. It wicks wonderfully. The flavor is stupid-simple. A limey soda.
 Inhale has a carbonation effect, exhale is a sweet lime. Not overly done. Probably the only juice I've ever tried that I could actually just drink.
  
 This juice is great in flavor as simple as it is and produces some of the best vapor I've experienced. 
  
 He offers various blends depending on what your vape set-up is, so, that is, this isn't necessarily a strict sub-ohm juice.


----------



## paradoxper

'Clapton' coil on the Militia. Enjoy.


----------



## paradoxper

Been using the Magma RDA for around a month now, I love it.
  
*Magma RDA by Paradigm Mods*
*22mm Diameter*
*304 Stainless Steel*
*CNC Machined*
*2 x 3mm wide Poles*
*Dual Bottom Airholes directly BELOW the coils (approx 1.5mm away from holes)*
*External Independent AFC for easy use - 1mm,2mm,3mm - dual or single airhole*
*Mini Juice Tank - can hold up to 40 drops with minimal chance of leakage*
*Positive Insulator hidden in base to prevent melting*
*O-ring free design *
*Reduced Dome Chamber to Improve Flavour*
  
  
 Another smart design, which encompasses nice flavor and vapor production. 
  
 FINALLY! No orings!!! This has been my goto for Grenada - and other anise juices.
  
 So, lot of hype surrounding this atty and it just delivers. Flavor is among the best - I still don't think it beats my Quasar in flavor nor even vapor production,
 but I could be splitting hairs, so it's livable either way. As said flavor wise it's on par with the best Zenith, Origen, Quasar, PlumeVeil.
 I'd say it's right there with the Plume in both flavor and vapor production - the Zenith similar to the Quasar puts out better flavor and vapor.
  
 I'm able to fit around 25-ish drops of higher VG liquids and around 40 drops of 50/50 - 60/40 liquids. I've really not had the Magma leak on me unless
 I'm doing higher VG blends and then switch to, say, Grenada (50/50 blend) without changing out the wicks. So kind of user error there.
  
  


 24g twisted 5 wrap

 You can see how freakin' generous that well is


----------



## paradoxper

Tonight a dual coil 24g 8wraps .3-ish. And that is the Quasar.


----------



## paradoxper

Pink Kryptonite by VapeOholic. Quickly becoming my favorite juice line. Similar to Kryptonite with that Limey based flavor,
 except with a citron/grapefruit bite. This is right up there with Krypto as a favorite of mine - a bit different, or just different enough
 due to the tartness. Again, excellent blend - great flavor without being overly done and top notch vapor production.


----------



## zenpunk

My favourite juice of the moment:


----------



## paradoxper

Love Snake Oil. He only does 1 juice and he does it really well.


----------



## paradoxper

Kind of a fanboy at this point.
  
 Pineapple Fear. Yup, simple sweet pineapple. Again, not overly done, but this one is definitely not a natural pineapple nor a candied type either, but more of a sweet pineapple juice thingy.
 So far maybe my least favorite of the bunch. Still though, I vaped this all weekend long.
  
 Just like to reiterate - his juices are the best blends, his 90VG has less viscosity than any other 90/max VG blend I've tried.


----------



## sub50hz

My contribution: DNA30/EHPro Kayfun clone, 24G Kanthal @ .6:


----------



## paradoxper

Rockin' a tiger coil build. 24g 5 wraps.


----------



## paradoxper

Numb ejuice. Had this juice for a few weeks, however, it required steeping - so.
  
I kind of dig it. Very similar to Grenada, but the anise is much smoother. It's not as sparky (as I call it) as Grenada, however, it's much more balanced. The tropical notes aren't as sweet, but it never gets overpowering like some.

My favorite thing about this juice - it just isn't wearing down my cotton as fast. I no longer drip anise oil based juices with my regular RDA's - so I'm not exactly sure if it'll swell orings or not (I've heard it still will - just not as quickly as others,) but this blend definitely seems to be a touch above the rest.

Needless to say, this will be joining my religious ADV rotation


----------



## paradoxper

More Krypto! 
  

  
  
 Ok. Wasn't expecting it until tomorrow but it came yesterday while I was at work. Anwyays, VapeOholic Drip Throat.
  
 Hm. I've only been dripping it since last night (a bit) and this morning a lot.
  
 This is Vincent's ADV - so I got curious enough to try it. This is now my ADV - #1. 
  
 A tropical fruit and a touch of sweet tobacco. The tobacco definitely comes through (and I'm not a tobacco lover, NET's are good though) 
 this has some caramel/vanilla-ish twisty-thingy going on with it. Quirky but it reminds me of Apple Jacks.
  
 On it's own I'd find this may be a touch too sweet to vape all day, however, with a cleaner/lighter fluid, this is a great match.
  
 The tropical notes, to me, are maybe apple-fruit punchy. I think the fruit was meant to be the star in this juice, however, I'm finding the fruits add that nice sweetness - where as that tobacco really shines providing some richness.


----------



## Textfeud

Just ordered the Dani S Extreme to go with my Aerotank Mega. I want a smaller device than the Innokin 134 I got now, will sell that one. Should be amazing! Couldn't get the hang off the Kayfun or Origen V2. Just not that handy I guess. Got floating all the time and I just want to vape and enjoy


----------



## paradoxper

Shame you're giving up on the Kayfun so quickly. Your problem was probably over wicking though. Also depends what material you were using i.e. cotton, silica.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> Shame you're giving up on the Kayfun so quickly. Your problem was probably over wicking though. Also depends what material you were using i.e. cotton, silica.


 
 Probably so, but I really don't want any hassle with vaping. I just want to have a easy setup that I can enjoy and now I have with the Aerotank Mega. You don't want to know how much attemps I've done and how much juice I've lost 
  
 Have you tried the Dani Extreme?


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Probably so, but I really don't want any hassle with vaping. I just want to have a easy setup that I can enjoy and now I have with the Aerotank Mega. You don't want to know how much attemps I've done and how much juice I've lost
> 
> Have you tried the Dani Extreme?


 
  
 There's always a learning curve when you're new to something, but I get it.
  
 Nope. I've heard some good things about it though. Depending on what resistance you like to vape at and how cool or warmer you like -
 the Dani could be a great device.
 I still have my Sigelei 20W that I'll use every once in a while on a Kayfun, but I'm almost 100% dripping on a mech.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> There's always a learning curve when you're new to something, but I get it.
> 
> Nope. I've heard some good things about it though. Depending on what resistance you like to vape at and how cool or warmer you like -
> the Dani could be a great device.
> I still have my Sigelei 20W that I'll use every once in a while on a Kayfun, but I'm almost 100% dripping on a mech.


 
 True, but not worth it for me 
  
 Can't wait to own the Dani S Extreme, should be here wednesday!


----------



## EmpJ

Been curious about these...still don't know if I should take the plunge.


----------



## Textfeud

empj said:


> Been curious about these...still don't know if I should take the plunge.


 
 If you are talking about the Dani Extreme.. I'm on a board/forum about vaping and they are all very happy with them. They all recommend it to me. For me, I like the looks and I like the compact size. I can take it with me when I go outside which is a big plus.


----------



## EmpJ

textfeud said:


> If you are talking about the Dani Extreme.. I'm on a board/forum about vaping and they are all very happy with them. They all recommend it to me. For me, I like the looks and I like the compact size. I can take it with me when I go outside which is a big plus.


 
 Hehe I meant vaping in general. Sorry, I didn't make that clear...
  
 I'm concerned about the health even though they are meant to be more healthy.


----------



## Textfeud

empj said:


> Hehe I meant vaping in general. Sorry, I didn't make that clear...
> 
> I'm concerned about the health even though they are meant to be more healthy.


 
 I would say if you don't smoke don't bother with vaping. If you smoke go vape instead.


----------



## EmpJ

textfeud said:


> I would say if you don't smoke don't bother with vaping. If you smoke go vape instead.


 
 Good advice.


----------



## paradoxper

If you don't smoke, don't bother with trying vaping unless you're going to fully commit to the experience. The clearomizer tanks just aren't worth it comparative to just how much flavor and vapor production drippers and genny's can give you. Plus, building your own coils can give you much more flexibility per building for the most flavor, vapor, or something in between.
  
 Genny's are even more difficult (very fickle) to get right, so I wouldn't recommend
 looking at them until you're comfortable with builds and understand how resistance/wicking, battery safety, etc all work.
  
 With that said, even for a non smoker there is a ton possible with the right equipment. Some juices
 can really help curb with overeating, which promotes weight loss - and you can even drop to 0 mg of nicotine and take 1 less-unhealthy factor out of the equation.
  
 Lastly, there's a lot fear-mongering that surrounds vaping - either in regards to sub ohming and the simple
 misconceptions per battery safety, etc. All the way down to food coloring, types of cottons, or silica, hell, even stainless steel mesh, and the now evergrowing popularity of different wires.
  
 Doing some researching you can find most of these factors - on their own are well within the thresholds of  safety - per health risks.
  
 The unknown is simply real long-term effects because vaping just hasn't been on the map nearly long enough
 to know with any certainty. From the looks of it however, it would definitely seem to be a healthy 'alternative.'


----------



## Textfeud

I've just ordered some SpaceJam Eclipse. I'm still into tobacco e-liquids but haven't quite found the right one. It's almost a euro per 1ML (with shipping exactly 1 euro per 1ML) so hope it's worth it.


----------



## paradoxper

Besides NET's - though I'm not a huge tobacco fan (Drip Throat contradicts that) I really
 enjoyed Indigo. You could check around to see if maybe they're not distributed by a local chain i.e Liberty-flights, etc.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> Besides NET's - though I'm not a huge tobacco fan (Drip Throat contradicts that) I really
> enjoyed Indigo. You could check around to see if maybe they're not distributed by a local chain i.e Liberty-flights, etc.


 
 Will do, thanks! The offering in the Netherlands is expanding but it's still kinda limited. Lot of juices comes from the USA which is just expensive to sell for retailers here (custom fees and such). Ordering from UK is pretty lame because of the value of the pounds and shippingcost which makes it ridiculously expensive.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Will do, thanks! The offering in the Netherlands is expanding but it's still kinda limited. Lot of juices comes from the USA which is just expensive to sell for retailers here (custom fees and such). Ordering from UK is pretty lame because of the value of the pounds and shippingcost which makes it ridiculously expensive.


 
 That is what I figured, which completely sucks. Anyways, hopefully you'll find a tobacco blend that does it for ya!


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> That is what I figured, which completely sucks. Anyways, hopefully you'll find a tobacco blend that does it for ya!


 
 It is coming though. We have expensive and nice mods now (Dani, Provari, DNA 30 etc) and all the RTA's. Retailers are doing their best to get the best juices too. Experince with five pawns by any chance?


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> It is coming though. We have expensive and nice mods now (Dani, Provari, DNA 30 etc) and all the RTA's. Retailers are doing their best to get the best juices too. Experince with five pawns by any chance?


 
 That's good. I know in the states vapeshops are popping up everywhere. But we'll see how the FDA regulations effect this growth.
  
 I know a lot of people who are all-over Five Pawns - I am just not into them. I also do not like their pricing at all.
 With that said, their juices are just ok to me, but the blends are good. Meaning, they're not crappy/perfumey/cheap juices. There's just a good handful of others I'd easily recommend over FP.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> That's good. I know in the states vapeshops are popping up everywhere. But we'll see how the FDA regulations effect this growth.
> 
> I know a lot of people who are all-over Five Pawns - I am just not into them. I also do not like their pricing at all.
> With that said, their juices are just ok to me, but the blends are good. Meaning, they're not crappy/perfumey/cheap juices. There's just a good handful of others I'd easily recommend over FP.


 
 Cool, good to know. Was kinda curious even though they don't have any tobacco flavours but the price is pretty insane. 28 euro for 30ML here.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Cool, good to know. Was kinda curious even though they don't have any tobacco flavours but the price is pretty insane. 28 euro for 30ML here.


 
 Their take is appreciated - I liked Castle Long, but hated Absolute Pin - so to me, it's a mixed bag. As said,
 the blends are good, it's just subjectively taste wise not my thing.
 But their pricing is absolutely absurd. Consider some of the most popular juices like Boba's Bounty or Pluid( and at many points
 these juices were pretty damn impossible to get a hold of) Five Pawns is just taking advantage of the big vape boom.
 And compare flavor IMO VapeOholic or Nicoticket trounces anything from Five Pawns. Not to mention their prices are just way more fair.


----------



## paradoxper

The Steam Factory - Blue Ballz. A banana blueberry blend.
  
 To me, this juice is way light. The blueberry is extremely muted and you have to really search for it - the banana is the star here. A pretty natural and smooth
 banana missing some creaminess. Again, while the banana is definitely the dominant flavor here it's way too subtle.
  
 Overall an ok juice. I've been on the search for a great blueberry dominant juice and this misses the mark.


----------



## paradoxper

The Standard Deadman's Party. A sweet blueberry lemonade.
  
 Once again, another too mild or muted juice. Blueberry is very subtle, but has a nice tartness that I enjoy quite a bit. The lemonade is dominant here
 and isn't overly tart - which would ruin the juice with tart on tart. However, the lemonade is also pretty subtle - I'd say this is another very light type of juice. 
  
 Overall this juice doesn't pack enough flavor - again, the blueberry kind of sucks (as do most blueberry juices I've tried) I really could have
 seen me liking this quite a bit if that lemon had more presence. Probably won't bother vaping this again.


----------



## Textfeud

The Dani S Extreme truly is magnificent. Lot of power in a small device.


----------



## paradoxper

One step closer to vape nirvana!
  
 I dig that it doesn't do PWM, so it really sounds like it's a solid device.


----------



## paradoxper

MOAR Drip Throat. This past week was a little rough - I ran out of Drip Throat way early in the week - finding out how much
 I could drip in a day (around 26ml gone) while I have a ton of other juices I just wasn't hitting that vape satisfaction mark.
  

  
 With that, I decided to try out a juice of his I've never heard anybody mention- AND a juice of his that is pretty popular
 just not something I thought I'd like. As a fanboy of VapeOholic I bet you're thinking
 this dude loves all VapeOholic's juices, come on man! Almost true. However, I pay my way for all my gear - no review samples or freebies.
  
 Blueberry Wild. Ugh! I've been on a quest for a great blueberry juice - just can not find this unicorn. Blueberry Wild: a sweet blueberry - not candied per se, kind of like a bakery type of blueberry. I can taste the greatness looming in the vast muted void. I can tell I would really love this juice if it could just break out! Some may think let it steep - nope. Vincent's juices don't benefit from steeping per if they're mixed the right way, there's no need to steep.
  
 Overall misses the mark - big time.
  
 Next up Crayon 69. Chewy mixed fruit candy flavor. I can see a lot of people loving this juice - like a twangy skittles package. 
 To me, there's a sort of Kryptonite thing goin' on. There's some of that lime with some nicely done citrus. My favorite aspect to this juice is that citrus,
 which just pops nicely and accents the sweetness of those other fruits/flavors. 
  
 There's ultimately a sort of flat flavor mixed in there that ruins this juice for me. I can't put my finger on this specific flavor - but accented against
 that crisp lime and citrus that pops with flavor, there is an off - dry type of fruit where as the others are more lush and wet tasting.
  
 Overall I can see why many love this juice - it's a nice skittled type, however, personally, there's a flat aspect to this juice that just works against
 the profile of the rest of the flavors. Just not for me.


----------



## Paul Graham

Aha, Here we are!!


----------



## Wokei

paul graham said:


> Aha, Here we are!!




Hi Paul ....here too


----------



## Paul Graham

At the moment Im using a few Flavour Vapour and Totally wicked batteries and clearomizers but going to be getting some new gear soon.
 I also have the iTazte MVP VV/VW Battery/Charger which is pretty cool.
  
 Will get some pics up later.


----------



## x RELIC x

Using the matte black Provari I've had for 2 1/2 years now........ Going strong. 

Vaping Jugheads Juice here in Canada. Great flavours at great prices. 

Hi guys!


----------



## Textfeud

Because I really digged the SpaceJam Eclipse I just ordered my non tobacco flavour ever, the SpaceJam Galactica. Should be strawberries and champagne on the exhale. Sounds delicious :-D


----------



## paradoxper

Been playing around with 20g kanthal the last few weeks - she's a screamer. Thinkin' I prefer this to my twisted builds - I'll have to get around to twisting up some 20g wire and see how it fairs.
 Been rocking this on the Quasar (Onslaught too) with the single airhole mostly ( sometimes dual.)
 I love the flavor and hotness she's giving out.
  
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## paradoxper

Psywar Onslaught:


Spoiler: Specs



 

22mm diameter
304 grade stainless steel top cap and base
3 Cyclops air flow control
CNC machined hexagonal positive pole with 5 multiple 5 mm slanted holes
3 negative poles with 2mm holes
copper positive pin silver coated
5 mm deep juice well 
All fabricated hex screws
peek insulators



  
  
 This may well be the first stock dripper I've had with no complaints per really chasing those clouds. Impressive package.
 Very large post holes - haven't broken a sweat fitting any kind of wire in there. I also really enjoy the type of screws they've chosen - they're big and beefy, so much so I can easily get in there with my fingers and tighten them down a bit. I wish the chamber was reduced for flavor, but meh, this is a cloud atty.
  
 This is definitely the best cloud chaser I've had or experienced - pounces the CCI Militia IMO. The ability to run as many as six coils is interesting - I'll most likely stick to triple builds (wish there were a real single coil option.) The best thing about this atty (or at least one of the best things) is the peek insulators. I have burnt up way too many on my other atty's when chasing clouds.
  
 Overall this Onslaught is the real deal - easily the best atty of the year IMO - still a few to come though. The fit and finish is great. The machining was 
 also really well done, the tolerances on the orings are also spot on. 
  
 Not much else to really say - flavor drops when really cloud chasing - so on par with the Mephisto, Militia or any other drilled out atty. What I'll say is this thing just chucks clouds with ease. It's also a really bad ass looking atty.
  
 A bit pricey though at $130 - still up there with many flavor chasing atty's and some of the other big boy cloud makers. Still worth it to me.
 3 airflow rings. Black, copper, brass. Stainless steel soon?

  

  
 Again, always use caution when super sub ohming
 Vertical coil. Larger wire will be challenging to do 
 horizontal builds

 No reduced chamber, just nice and big


----------



## luberconn

for the past few months i've been vaping on a cheapo chinese Seego Vhit Type-C globe for concentrates/wax on an eGo twist battery.  i've been smoking some stuff called Yoda. CO2 extract that's around 60% THC.  it is legal here in the state of Washington.  i haven't bought herb since discovering the wax/dabs.  love it!  cheers!!


----------



## WDP1308

I've been using a simple ego-protank setup for a little over a year and a half now. Still break down and have a couple real smokes when I'm at the bar every now and then but least I'm not a pack 'n a half a day user any more. Sorry, didn't go back and reread all the posts in thread but anyone have any juice with a strong throat hit to recommend? Currently vaping Mount Baker Vapor amaretto 24mg. Would be nice to have another flavor to enjoy once in a while but most juices I try feel like I'm inhaling air.


----------



## paradoxper

You can always step up your nic levels, but you may also want to up the PG ratio's. IMO, the easiest way to achieve more throat hit from where you're at - is
 to investigate some sub ohming (not super low either) just enough to create more heat - get a warmer and throatier hit. You can also rebuild and try using
 more cotton to add to that TH.
  
 Edit:
  
 Since you may not want to get into rebuilding, etc, and since you're using the Kanger clearomizer - check out their sub ohm prebuilt-coils.
 You will need a new VV/VW device though.


----------



## skalkman

wdp1308 said:


> I've been using a simple ego-protank setup for a little over a year and a half now. Still break down and have a couple real smokes when I'm at the bar every now and then but least I'm not a pack 'n a half a day user any more. Sorry, didn't go back and reread all the posts in thread but anyone have any juice with a strong throat hit to recommend? Currently vaping Mount Baker Vapor amaretto 24mg. Would be nice to have another flavor to enjoy once in a while but most juices I try feel like I'm inhaling air.



 
I'm using this RY4 blend from German Flavours, it's a 50/50 18mg. Gives a nice tobaccoish throat hit. I would recommend that you try some strong tobacco-like juices.


----------



## Textfeud

wdp1308 said:


> I've been using a simple ego-protank setup for a little over a year and a half now. Still break down and have a couple real smokes when I'm at the bar every now and then but least I'm not a pack 'n a half a day user any more. Sorry, didn't go back and reread all the posts in thread but anyone have any juice with a strong throat hit to recommend? Currently vaping Mount Baker Vapor amaretto 24mg. Would be nice to have another flavor to enjoy once in a while but most juices I try feel like I'm inhaling air.


 
 I'm in the some boat as you. At the bar I take a real one too. Right now with SpaceJam when I drink at home I can cope without a real smoke! Great throathit, lots of flavour and clouds.


----------



## paradoxper

CCI Box Mod:
  
 Not sure where to start. This mod hits harder than anything else I've tried. Period. No other box mod is quite close. Some notables: This is a cloud chasing device wholly made
 by a cloud chaser. The switch has an amp rating of over 100 amps. Nothing else is even close. I believe silver plated copper contact pin and copper contacts for the batteries.
 This runs in parallel with dual 18650's (always run batteries as pairs only) can also run with a single 18650, if wanted. Amp limits are doubled as is pulse rate and you'll also
 get the benefit of double the battery life per your batteries mAh. 
  
 Build quality is stout - also nice fit and finish with a nicely deep engraved logo. The layout is clean as a whistle as well. Made out of Red Oak.
  
 Overall: this has sidelined all my mechs. I don't want to vape on anything else. I still use and love my Flip, but the CCI mod is on another level from anything.
 This also doesn't have to be used to super sub-ohm, etc. I surmise (and will test) this will take a .5-.8 resistance and freight it to hit like a .2-.1 resistance. There's virtually no lag
 in fire-time and she spits very hard.
  
 Now, this mod isn't easy to get ahold of at all. They're done for a small group of cloud chasers part of the CCI group, but he does release them through
 Metrovaporshop in small batches. About 100 this 2nd run - gone in less than an hour. There are plenty of other box mods out there as well, and many of them are nice
 per quality, aesthetics, etc. However this mod stands alone in performance.


----------



## Textfeud

How expensive is this hobby for you


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> How expensive is this hobby for you


 
 Cheesy. It's a lifestyle. I am very enthusiastic about vaping and how much it has impacted my life.
 Further, these niche creations are a far better value than their counterparts. Take the Axis regulated parallel mod (really nice btw)
 it's $260-280 the CCI frankly stomps it (but it's for different folks) and is just over $100. As said, the only hard part is these mods are
 desired by a small group, so they're hard to get your hands on. Those other's are more widely produced, so easier.
 I just like to share in case something might peak an interest.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> Cheesy. It's a lifestyle. I am very enthusiastic about vaping and how much it has impacted my life.
> Further, these niche creations are a far better value than their counterparts. Take the Axis regulated parallel mod (really nice btw)
> it's $260-280 the CCI frankly stomps it (but it's for different folks) and is just over $100. As said, the only hard part is these mods are
> desired by a small group, so they're hard to get your hands on. Those other's are more widely produced, so easier.
> I just like to share in case something might peak an interest.


 
 It was a genuine question because you have a lot of new toys constantly. You probably sell the stuff you don't like to keep it a bit affordable. My monthly expenses for vaping has gone up since the Dani and some more expensive and way better juices. I actually vape other than tobacco too now. But it's all worth it since I don't smoke now (except for after a couple of beers out in the town). 
  
 Do you know anything about these brands: Zeus, Mr. Good Vape, Cosmic Fog, Obsession and Virgin Vapor. We have those brands now too. They are all about 11-12,50 euro for 15ML. Any recommendations? Right now I'm into Space Jam.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> It was a genuine question because you have a lot of new toys constantly. You probably sell the stuff you don't like to keep it a bit affordable. My monthly expenses for vaping has gone up since the Dani and some more expensive and way better juices. I actually vape other than tobacco too now. But it's all worth it since I don't smoke now (except for after a couple of beers out in the town).
> 
> Do you know anything about these brands: Zeus, Mr. Good Vape, Cosmic Fog, Obsession and Virgin Vapor. We have those brands now too. They are all about 11-12,50 euro for 15ML. Any recommendations? Right now I'm into Space Jam.


 
 I was a menthol smoker - and I fell IN LOVE with anise-absolutely. Vaping is unique like that. SO
 much stuff out there to peak your interests.
  
 I don't sell. I only buy what hardware I think I'll like. And thus far, not very disappointed. In part, vape shops
 help mitigate buying blind, so to speak.
  
 Many of these mods are backlogged, honestly. My only actual new toy (besides the CCi)  (yet to come) I ordered a while back is the TIT box mod. The progression with vaping can be expensive, but there will come a time when you mostly settle down. Finding a juice/juices that fit your taste, so you're not constantly spending - trying out the latest and greatest - or searching for that latest hit juice.
  
 Still, some juices are rather expensive (you're overseas, so it may be more or less harsh.) I've found a 
 pretty great middle ground per pricing and flavor - in VapeOholic. CCI juices are also quite good.
 Generally speaking - I freakin' can't stand the big vape boom and these $20-30/30ml. Prices should be cut in half, easily. Then again, there are still some nice juices from Mt Baker Vapor, which are super cheap. $40/236ml.
  
 I've heard of a few of those and tried even fewer. Cosmic Fog is garbage. Ala the big vape boom, blah.
 I've liked Virgin Vapor (ok,) but IMO I'd recommend a slew of other's over 'em.
  
 Space Jam is hugely popular and I've really liked their Andromeda. I'd really love to push VapeOholic on you
 because I think their juice quality is simply unmatched, however, I won't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'd really take a look at Nicoticket (who was voted best tobacco and 2 fruit juices for ECF's 2013 best awards.)
 Pretty affordable and quite tasty (impression on Gravity coming.) There's also Dr Crimmy's who
 has a pretty small line, amazing pricing (and an awesome person) that you could look at.
  
 MANY bash Mt Baker - and some of their juices are just terrible. But I'd give them a look.
 I still love Thug Juice - even though it takes two freakin' years to steep to be vapable.


----------



## Textfeud

I want VapeOHolic but nowhere to be found in the Netherlands. Where can I buy it in the States that will ship overseas without it costing 20 bucks.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> I want VapeOHolic but nowhere to be found in the Netherlands. Where can I buy it in the States that will ship overseas without it costing 20 bucks.


 
 What I'd do is contact him directly on Facebook. He's based in California, fyi.


----------



## Textfeud

Yeah, did that  Read you have to like him on FB and then you can order. Also read he is a chemist bij trade so he is some sort of Heisenberg of vaping


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Yeah, did that  Read you have to like him on FB and then you can order. Also read he is a chemist bij trade so he is some sort of Heisenberg of vaping


 
 I've not liked him. Yup. His juices are freakin' good. After you message him he'll send you the menu and then build your juice per your vape setup. I've
 quite enjoyed his ordering system and he's been fairly quick to respond to messages, etc. I recommend Drip Throat.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> I've not liked him. Yup. His juices are freakin' good. After you message him he'll send you the menu and then build your juice per your vape setup. I've
> quite enjoyed his ordering system and he's been fairly quick to respond to messages, etc. I recommend Drip Throat.


 
 Any recommendations with flavours?


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Any recommendations with flavours?


 
 I haven't tried out his whole menu (and don't plan it. Kryptonite and Drip Throat are my favs.) It depends what you're looking for really. He does fruits, tobaccos, desserts, candy, etc.
  
 Peruse the menu, narrow down the choices. He will also list VapeOholic favorites - and those are pretty much sure bets.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> I haven't tried out his whole menu (and don't plan it. Kryptonite and Drip Throat are my favs.) It depends what you're looking for really. He does fruits, tobaccos, desserts, etc.
> Peruse the menu, narrow down the choices. He will also list VapeOholic favorites - and those are pretty much sure bets.


 
 Will probably get those two, a tobacco one and one weird thing that I enjoy eating or drinking


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Will probably get those two, a tobacco one and one weird thing that I enjoy eating or drinking


 
 I think Krypto is really a juice everyone would like. It's light and refreshing. Drip Throat - IDK. It may not satisfy big tobacco lovers. I just really dig that sweet, smooth, mellowness it has going on. It could be I like it so much because it balances out my more aggressive type juices. It's just good stuff.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> I think Krypto is really a juice everyone would like. It's light and refreshing. Drip Throat - IDK. It may not satisfy big tobacco lovers. I just really dig that sweet, smooth, mellowness it has going on. It could be I like it so much because it balances out my more aggressive type juices. It's just good stuff.


 
 Well I really digged the Space Jam Galactica (strawberry with champagne although I mainly tasted strawberries) and really liked it. Now I have tobacco in my tank (because the Galactica was all gone) and it taste a little dull now. So probably a mix would be awesome. I  just don't like caramel or vanilla that much. Mix that with tobacco (like almost all tobacco flavours) and it's just weird.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Well I really digged the Space Jam Galactica (strawberry with champagne although I mainly tasted strawberries) and really liked it. Now I have tobacco in my tank (because the Galactica was all gone) and it taste a little dull now. So probably a mix would be awesome. I  just don't like caramel or vanilla that much. Mix that with tobacco (like almost all tobacco flavours) and it's just weird.


 
 Yea, those are Ry4 types. DT is just a sweet tobacco. Probably NET if I'd venture a guess. But it has a fruit thingy, too. I taste like an apple-raisin mix.
 But wait til you see his menu, you might see something that sounds good.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> Yea, those are Ry4 types. DT is just a sweet tobacco. Probably NET if I'd venture a guess. But it has a fruit thingy, too. I taste like an apple-raisin mix.
> But wait til you see his menu, you might see something that sounds good.


 
 Looking forward to it


----------



## WDP1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MANY bash Mt Baker - and some of their juices are just *TERRIBLE*. But I'd give them a look.


 
 No joke there. I'm sitting on no less than 12,000ml of their juice (mixed flavors). For the most part I'm not impressed in the least. I do however love the amaretto, they at least got that right. It does eat through coil heads and plastic clearomizers like a champ though. There ry4 is the worst I have yet to try. I'm fairly certain a battery acid enema would be more enjoyable. Just as bad is the honey wood tobacco. I've steeped it for 1 3/4 years and it still smells/tastes exactly like baby powder.  I have read about people making nicotine brownies though, may have to give that a shot...


----------



## zenpunk

Just tried the new Aspire Nautilus Mini with their new vertical coil and I am very impressed by its performance. Great vape on 16W with my DNA30.
 I am not sure if I am going to bother messing around with my Kayfun clone or Fogger V4....


----------



## paradoxper

wdp1308 said:


> Quote:
> No joke there. I'm sitting on no less than 12,000ml of their juice (mixed flavors). For the most part I'm not impressed in the least. I do however love the amaretto, they at least got that right. It does eat through coil heads and plastic clearomizers like a champ though. There ry4 is the worst I have yet to try. I'm fairly certain a battery acid enema would be more enjoyable. Just as bad is the honey wood tobacco. I've steeped it for 1 3/4 years and it still smells/tastes exactly like baby powder.  I have read about people making nicotine brownies though, may have to give that a shot...


 
 I hear you. They're very hit & miss. I've liked about 3 out of around 100 or so. Thug Juice and Absinthe are very good. They have way too many juices so there's no QC. Their 'flagship' Hawksauce - absolutely disugusting! One thing I can say though
 (IME at least) their blueberry packs the meanest throat hit of any type of juice I've tried( besides CCI Dream Eater.) I believe it's due to the  actual artificial flavoring extract. But even in 100VG (or max whatever) it walloped my throat.


----------



## Textfeud

I ordered these flavors:
  
KRYPTONITE; BANG-BANG BEACH; STRAWBERRY BANANA COLLISION; SONIC BOOM; DRIP THROAT; R6 BLU.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> I ordered these flavors:
> 
> KRYPTONITE; BANG-BANG BEACH; STRAWBERRY BANANA COLLISION; SONIC BOOM; DRIP THROAT; R6 BLU.


 
 Ha! You got a hold of him over the holiday weekend. Krypto and Drip Throat, mmm. Do let me know how Sonic Boom is though!
 I really think I'm a closet tobacco freak.
  
 All Freakin' day vape with the battle-scarred Quasar. Love it more than Grenada. Which says toooo much.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> Ha! You got a hold of him over the holiday weekend. Krypto and Drip Throat, mmm. Do let me know how Sonic Boom is though!
> I really think I'm a closet tobacco freak.


 
 Haha, wil do. I'm quite curious about them all. They all sound jummy, now I hope they actually taste like the description. Too often you read something and taste just chemical.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Haha, wil do. I'm quite curious about them all. They all sound jummy, now I hope they actually taste like the description. Too often you read something and taste just chemical.


 
 You are allowed to hate VapeOholic juices. But I'm allowed to use the block button.


----------



## zenpunk

Anybody tried Five Pawns juices?


----------



## paradoxper

zenpunk said:


> Anybody tried Five Pawns juices?


 
 Not a fan. I find them overpriced for what they bring to the table. With that said, flavors are there - so the mixes are pretty good. Just didn't dig 'em.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> You are allowed to hate VapeOholic juices. But I'm allowed to use the block button.


 
 I better not hate them after paying 90 bucks + shipping


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> I better not hate them after paying 90 bucks + shipping


 
 What did you get total in ml - 180?


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> What did you get total in ml - 180?


 
 Yes. Still waiting for the invoice with the shipping cost on it.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Yes. Still waiting for the invoice with the shipping cost on it.


 
 MOAR ml.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> MOAR ml.


 
 Let me chick the first 6 flavors out first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I vape maybe 3-4ML a day (usually less) as it is now, so should keep me vaping for some time


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Let me chick the first 6 flavors out first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Fine! Please compare Sonic Boom and Drip Throat ASAP so I can know if I'm feeling adventurous enough to put in an order. Ah hell, that might take 2 months with customs. Haha.


----------



## paradoxper

Labor Day Sale. 20% off everything. Today only.
  
 Discount code: labordaysale
  
  
Elevated Vaping


----------



## paradoxper

Labor Day Sale. 50% of all Liquids. Today only. 
  
Discount Code: LABORDAY
  
  
JV


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> MOAR ml.


 
 Shipping is 28 bucks so give me MOAR flavors


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Shipping is 28 bucks so give me MOAR flavors


 
 Man, that is tough. Pink Bikini is pretty popular as is really the entire pink line. 
 There's also his new line, which I haven't ordered any of. Feelin' dangerous?
  
 Evo - Kryptonite with a splash of pineapple sounds yummy. OR All-Star - Dragon fruit and mix berry.
  
 Or just follow my lead - order a liter of Drip Throat.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> Man, that is tough. Pink Bikini is pretty popular as is really the entire pink line.
> There's also his new line, which I haven't ordered any of. Feelin' dangerous?
> 
> Evo - Kryptonite with a splash of pineapple sounds yummy. OR All-Star - Dragon fruit and mix berry.
> ...


 
 I went for Pink Kryptonite (to see the difference between regular and pink) and Grandma's Squirt (mainly due to the name on this one). Hope I will enjoy them all. But if there are two or three flavours that I love, that would be awesome too and I will just order them in bulk


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> I went for Pink Kryptonite (to see the difference between regular and pink) and Grandma's Squirt (mainly due to the name on this one). Hope I will enjoy them all. But if there are two or three flavours that I love, that would be awesome too and I will just order them in bulk


 
 PK is really good - Krypto is just that much better. Grandma's is another I've heard lots of good things about, DT has me by the balls though.
  
 A very popular juice - it's in the top 5 right now for best ejuice of 2014.
  
 Innevape Heisenberg. 
  
 It's said to taste like the color blue, well, it does, I think.
  
 I am not quite sure how I feel about this juice (on the scale of best of the year,) but it's really quite tasty.
 It's pretty much a blue icee. Be it a ice pop or slurpee.
  
 Sweet blue rasberry. Not overly sweet, spot on to the slurpee, which is yummy.
 I find this a fun type of vape - not something for an ADV. 
  
 Overall it's nice. Simple flavor profile that works. Always something that reminds me of being a kid, which is fun.


----------



## Kliesen

I've been looking at some RBAs and RDAs and it seems like RDAs aren't too convenient. Correct me if I'm wrong but they don't seem like something you'd take with you to work. Maybe you could do that if you work in an office or something and carry a case with you, but that's not the case with me.
 If this is true then I guess I have to go with an RBA. What other options are there besides Russian 91% when it comes to these?


----------



## paradoxper

kliesen said:


> I've been looking at some RBAs and RDAs and it seems like RDAs aren't too convenient. Correct me if I'm wrong but they don't seem like something you'd take with you to work. Maybe you could do that if you work in an office or something and carry a case with you, but that's not the case with me.
> If this is true then I guess I have to go with an RBA. What other options are there besides Russian 91% when it comes to these?


 
 Depends really. I think it comes down to how much down-time at work you have or if you work rigorously (construction, skydiving instructor, etc.) A good example 
 of how RDA's aren't convenient is while driving. For RTA's there's a few. Fogger, Taifun, Kayfun, Squape, Aqua, etc. Those are all rebuildable tanks.
  
 As for carrying a case - I have a small container with cotton, o rings, drill bits, pliers,
 wire cutters, screwdriver, tweezers, kanthal and maybe another RDA or two. And lots of batteries. 
 And that's only because I like to tear down builds often. All you'd really need is maybe cotton, scissors and batteries. Don't forget your juice!


----------



## Textfeud

kliesen said:


> I've been looking at some RBAs and RDAs and it seems like RDAs aren't too convenient. Correct me if I'm wrong but they don't seem like something you'd take with you to work. Maybe you could do that if you work in an office or something and carry a case with you, but that's not the case with me.
> If this is true then I guess I have to go with an RBA. What other options are there besides Russian 91% when it comes to these?


 
 Heard a lot of great stories about the Squape Reloaded, you should check them out. In my country we have to wait for next batch though.


----------



## skalkman

Got a Aspire Nautilus Mini and some Mount Baker juices on the way. [New gear hype]


----------



## Textfeud

I must say I've liked all the Space Jam juices I've tried so far. You can really taste the flavors and make clouds. If it wasn't for the price I would never look for something else. I hope Vapeoholic will give me the same pleasure for a more decent price.


----------



## skalkman

She's here!


----------



## Kliesen

skalkman said:


> She's here!


 
  
 What other tanks have you tried and how would you compare this to them? I wasn't too impressed with Aerotank mini so maybe I'll get this one.


----------



## skalkman

kliesen said:


> What other tanks have you tried and how would you compare this to them? I wasn't too impressed with Aerotank mini so maybe I'll get this one.


The only other tanks i have tried is the iQueen in the case and the Kanger EVOD. Both of them aren't even close.


----------



## Textfeud

kliesen said:


> What other tanks have you tried and how would you compare this to them? I wasn't too impressed with Aerotank mini so maybe I'll get this one.


 
 I love the Aerotank Mega and really disliked the Aspire Nautilus. But maybe I had 4 bad coils. I hear coils for Nautilus are a hit or miss.


----------



## skalkman

Just found my new EDV. This is a Cloudhouse blend with MBV Extreme Ice.


----------



## Shluupag

Here's my Lotus, I couldn't ask for better vape, like custom made for me. Portable, doesn't depend on batteries and other crap. Quick to heat etc etc. Nice to look at and fun to use.


----------



## luberconn

interesting.  i've never seen the Lotus before. $119 seems a bit steep for an aluminum pipe with a heat shield.  i just watched the vid, and i do like the idea.  however, since smoking herbal concentrates for about 7 months now, i dont know if i'll ever switch back to flowers.


----------



## paradoxper

This mornings vape. 20g twisted flat ribbon . Single coil as per my usual. Flat ribbon burns much too hot for my liking, but I needed that kick this AM. Vaping some Indigo.


----------



## paradoxper

Finally got my TIT. Beautiful finish. Excellent feel - very comfortable in the hands. 
  
 The pearly-white fits my style much more than wood-type finishes. Just love that clean-clean finish.
  
 Solid performance - not harder than my CCI though. Some beefy springs, a nice 510 w drip catch. I like the 510 more than my CCI
 as I feel the connection is easier - my Mephisto is a PITA with CCI, for example. The battery panel isn't the sled type - it's held on by two bottom magnets and just snaps in place. I prefer this over the sliding type doors. The one thing that bugs me - it sits/stands wobbly. And for a box, that's just silly (she is wooobly and wobbles like crazy, but actually pretty stable - as
 it's rather hard to tip over.) The switch is clicky and definitely doesn't feel as silky smooth as my CCI, but nothing does.


----------



## TrollDragon

Swapped out the constantly gurgling Kangertech EVOD tank for an Aspire mini Nautilus, I should have picked up the Aspire from day one.
  

  
 Now all I need is an iTaste MVP V2.0 unit to go with it.


----------



## Wokei

Trollbox360...into vaping too...Cheers


----------



## TrollDragon

wokei said:


> @Trollbox360...into vaping too...Cheers


 
 Hey Wokei... Is there any part of Head-Fi you are not involved in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Do you have a big collection of Vape gear too?


----------



## Wokei

trolldragon said:


> Hey Wokei... Is there any part of Head-Fi you are not involved in?
> 
> Do you have a big collection of Vape gear too?




Many in fact ..like Anime and high end stuff ..you know me ..budget stuff...self imposed limit on iem / headphone at 100$ ...hahaaa

Noooo ...just the basic vape gear ....trying very hard to quit smoking ...that's all ...


----------



## Wokei

Me only vape gear...lol


----------



## TrollDragon

Good luck with the Quitting, it is a hard monkey to get off your back.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Swapped out the constantly gurgling Kangertech EVOD tank for an Aspire mini Nautilus, I should have picked up the Aspire from day one.
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I need is an iTaste MVP V2.0 unit to go with it.


 
 Tried a friends MVP V2.0 with the Mini and wasn't to impressed with it. It gives out less power than my Vision Spinner, I'm getting a Vaporshark rDNA in a couple of months or so.
  
 Though it will be miles better than a non-variable ego.


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks for the info, I'll look into those as well.


----------



## paradoxper

The Vaporshark is a pretty frickin' solid device. So much stuff coming though that may be overkill. That Sigelei 100w is pushing it forward for regulated mod users.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> The Vaporshark is a pretty frickin' solid device. So much stuff coming though that may be overkill. That Sigelei 100w is pushing it forward for regulated mod users.


 
 I probs getting a Veritas later on. Check this thing out though! MENTAL!


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> I probs getting a Veritas later on. Check this fockin thing out though! MENTAL!


 
 The Veritas is a nice atty. VA has put out some nice atty's, but the Variant is a ripoff, similar to the GI2.


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Quote:






trolldragon said:


> Swapped out the constantly gurgling Kangertech EVOD tank for an Aspire mini Nautilus, I should have picked up the Aspire from day one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I HATE the Kangertech tanks. Just hate them. 

I'm still using my Phiniac tank with punched Boge cartomizers on my black satin Provari. It's just awesome. 




Here they just recently passed a bylaw that treats vaping exactly like cigarettes. :eek: No vaping in any public places including parks etc. The reason is that the 'smoke' (their words) hasn't been studied yet so better safe than sorry. Damn uninformed idiots. :blink:


----------



## TrollDragon

x relic x said:


> I'm still using my Phiniac tank with punched Boge cartomizers on my black satin Provari. It's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know, that is totally idiotic...
  
 Wow the vaping hobby ramps up quickly too... $180 US for that Provari, nice looking unit and some great features.


----------



## x RELIC x

trolldragon said:


> I know, that is totally idiotic...
> 
> Wow the vaping hobby ramps up quickly too... $180 US for that Provari, nice looking unit and some great features.




The Provari is old, a lot better tech out now, but this thing was built properly from the start. A couple buddies have gone through a few devices breaking while mine keeps going stong, even after some crazy abuse. I still think they haven't improved much on the simple tank/cartomizer design so I'm sticking with that.


----------



## TrollDragon

Well I picked up an Eleaf iStick today at the recommendation from a few Head-Fi'ers...

 Seriously Night and Day results compared to the that little Kanger battery on the Aspire mini Nautilus.
 They are calling this unit the MVP killer.


----------



## x RELIC x

Thinking of quitting vaping. 

Compared to cigarettes it so much better but I feel now the same dependence that I did with the cancer sticks. I'm always thinking about vaping and I just can't put the damn thing down. :blink:


----------



## money4me247

x relic x said:


> Thinking of quitting vaping.
> 
> Compared to cigarettes it so much better but I feel now the same dependence that I did with the cancer sticks. I'm always thinking about vaping and I just can't put the damn thing down.


 
 good luck man. you can do it!


----------



## skalkman

x relic x said:


> Thinking of quitting vaping.
> 
> Compared to cigarettes it so much better but I feel now the same dependence that I did with the cancer sticks. I'm always thinking about vaping and I just can't put the damn thing down.


 
 It's a hobby and we gearsluts can't go without thinking about new gear and stuff like that. 
 My advise would be to get some really rank juice, some 30mg hagsen that you can't stand vaping.


----------



## x RELIC x

skalkman said:


> It's a hobby and we gearsluts can't go without thinking about new gear and stuff like that.
> My advise would be to get some really rank juice, some 30mg hagsen that you can't stand vaping.




Haha. I had my share of rank juice. 

Seriously, it's not a hobby its a habit. I've been vaping for 4 years and smoking for 20 before that. I'm well aware of the signs of addiction and I'm done. 

Cheers


----------



## TrollDragon

x relic x said:


> Haha. I had my share of rank juice.
> 
> Seriously, it's not a hobby its a habit. I've been vaping for 4 years and smoking for 20 before that. I'm well aware of the signs of addiction and I'm done.
> 
> Cheers


 
 Good for you, I started vaping to get off the smokes now I have purchased better vaping gear... I am not going to get into Cloud Chasing though, but that Russian Big looks interesting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Do I detect a cheap Provari coming up for sale?


----------



## x RELIC x

trolldragon said:


> Good for you, I started vaping to get off the smokes now I have purchased better vaping gear... I am not going to get into Cloud Chasing though, but that Russian Big looks interesting...
> 
> Do I detect a cheap Provari coming up for sale?




Mmmmmmmm. Maybe.


----------



## nehcrow

OH MAN.
 I just got the Aspire Nautilus and iTaste VV/V3 3.0 - Wow. Having heaps of fun


----------



## TrollDragon

nehcrow said:


> OH MAN.
> I just got the Aspire Nautilus and iTaste VV/V3 3.0 - Wow. Having heaps of fun


 

 Sweet!
 You have a full size Nautilus or mini on that V3?


----------



## nehcrow

trolldragon said:


> Sweet!
> You have a full size Nautilus or mini on that V3?


 
 Full size Nautilus  
 Mini was only a few dollars cheaper so I figured why not go for the better option
 I still miss ciggies but I don't feel the need for them anymore, blowing big clouds is so much fun!


----------



## skalkman

nehcrow said:


> Full size Nautilus
> Mini was only a few dollars cheaper so I figured why not go for the better option
> I still miss ciggies but I don't feel the need for them anymore, blowing big clouds is so much fun!


 
 If you wanted a bigger tank, i would recommend the Beyondvapes Silo. It's basically the big nautilus with a face-lift and better airflow. Or you could have held of for the new Aspire Atlantis.


----------



## grokit

x relic x said:


> Seriously, it's not a hobby its a habit.


 
  
 It's neither, it's a nicotine addiction. You're not getting any of the toxic by-products of actually combusting tobacco so it's nowhere's near as bad for you as smoking, but nicotine is a physically addictive neurotoxin. If you want to take another step try patches or gum.


----------



## TrollDragon

Or just run with 0mg juice.


----------



## x RELIC x

grokit said:


> It's neither, it's a nicotine addiction. You're not getting any of the toxic by-products of actually combusting tobacco so it's nowhere's near as bad for you as smoking, but nicotine is a physically addictive neurotoxin. If you want to take another step try patches or gum.




Well aware of the physical aspects of nicotine addiction. Trouble is that even with zero nic it's a habit that [mentally] is also hard to break. Don't get me wrong, the e-cig is a wonderful device. I'll take the e-cig any day over the cancer sticks, but now it's time for me to take the next step. 

I'll never, ever use patches or gum. I watched my father get physically ill from the patch years ago when he quit. I just never want to feed the pharma industry unless absolutely necessary (life or death). Also tried Chantrix years and years ago and absolutely lost my marbles on that drug. Crazy **** there. 

By the way, did you know the pharma industry (and its sales of patches and gum, etc.) is one of the reasons e-cigs are not approved in Canada? Follow the money, it should piss you off. 

The good news (for me) is that I've not used my e-cig for over a week and although it's hard to keep myself busy I think I've got this licked.


----------



## TrollDragon

x relic x said:


> By the way, did you know the pharma industry (and its sales of patches and gum, etc.) is one of the reasons e-cigs are not approved in Canada? Follow the money, it should piss you off.


 
 Big Pharma's revenue from patches and gum are seriously way way down so they apply a little pressure to their cronies in the government. Our bill 60 has been sent back to legislation right now so we will see down the road how this foolishness develops. In the mean time...
​


----------



## grokit

Yeah that's why you don't need a prescription anymore, anything to stimulate sales safety be dammed.
  
 I agree about the patches and gum @x RELIC x, better off with the e-cig unless you want to break the oral fixation part which _is_ more of a habit.


----------



## x RELIC x

trolldragon said:


> Big Pharma's revenue from patches and gum are seriously way way down so they apply a little pressure to their cronies in the government. Our bill 60 has been sent back to legislation right now so we will see down the road how this foolishness develops. In the mean time...
> 
> ​




Big pharma contributes a significant stream of revenue for Health Canada. I'm sure they have a bit of influence. Also, pharma makes more money on cig related cancer treatment than nic patches etc, which in Canada is funded by the tax payer. And don't forget that tax revenue from cigs outpaces health related costs from cigs so why would the government want to jeopardize that stream. When I followed the data I was disturbed by the amount of profit, at all levels, that actually arises from cig addiction. E-cigs threaten all of it. 

So yes, VAPE ON!!

Im simply taking control of my physical being, use of time and thoughts


----------



## TrollDragon

So a buddy arrived at the house with his new vape mail... He picked up the Innokin VTR and wanted a tank full of *Smuf Tears* to try it out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
 That VTR is a beast weighing in at almost a pound.


----------



## x RELIC x

Ha! With everything I just said............. 

Smurf Tears sounds crazy wonderful. :eek:

Damn you!


----------



## paradoxper

Kind of just raging on this stuff as of late. Dr Crimmys Beetlejuice. It's a mix of strawberry, rasberry, mango and pineapple.
 The mix is very good, I'd say easily the pineapple is the most dominant flavor. All the profiles do come out with the strawberry being
 the least present. This stuff was horrid out of the bottle IMO. It had muddled flavor, 3 weeks later it was ready.
  
 I'm not a fan of juices that need steeping - it's a peeve (thanks vapeOholic.) Anyways, I let this steam in a crockpot at 140' or so for, say,
 8 hours and it's ready to go. I've been going through a lot of this and his other juices. Best part, high quality juices for, uh, an awesome price.
  
 $30 per 125ml. Crazily awesome value. His OD line is pretty insane as well. I hate custards and desserts but his SOD is pretty yummy.
 As is, fruity rings, which captures the cereal to a T. Enough shilling. 
  
 I haven't loved all of his juices, but the standouts are really that good and among the tops I've tasted.
  
 As said, the entire OD line is pretty good, the berry's though has too much tartness that swings artificial to me. 
 Pretty much Beetlejuice and Southern Peach are my favorites from him. 
  
 So cheap you can afford not to put it down. I'm rather impressed/shocked/taken by how good his juice line is.
 I guess you can't tell quality by pricing. Ok. Seriously, now I'll stop shilling.


----------



## nehcrow

Mt Baker Vapor are legends.
 Got sent $150 worth of eJuice by mistake (I only ordered $45 worth), got to keep it plus they are sending my original order too! 
 So $200 worth of juices for the $45. I'm one lucky mofo


----------



## TrollDragon

Picked up a KangerTech GeniTank Mega, not a bad little tank but will occasionaly gurgle like all Kanger products.
  

  
 Curious about RTA's and I am not interested in an RDA unit as I would like something with a tank.
  
 I was looking at the Kayfun 3.1, Russian 91% and the Prometheus Genesis. Are the clones any good? What about the stuff on FastTech has anyone ordered from them or should I avoid it like the plague? I wasn't looking to spend $150 on an RTA to tinker with so I though maybe the clones would suffice, I do realize the build quality will not be the same as the original's. Just looking to save some cash.
  
 Thoughts or suggestions?
 Thanks!


----------



## paradoxper

You should try to stick to vapingwalrus or angelcigs for clones as FT is very hit and miss. For tanks the Kayfun/Russian can't be beat.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> You should try to stick to vapingwalrus or angelcigs for clones as FT is very hit and miss. For tanks the Kayfun/Russian can't be beat.


 
 Thanks for the tip paradoxper.
  
 Unfortunately vapingwalrus uses MyUS.com as a forwarder and I think they are quite pricey for delivery... Angelcigs does not ship outside of the US either, as I live in Canada I'll have to source around and see what is out there for clones.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Thanks for the tip paradoxper.
> 
> Unfortunately vapingwalrus uses MyUS.com as a forwarder and I think they are quite pricey for delivery... Angelcigs does not ship outside of the US either, as I live in Canada I'll have to source around and see what is out there for clones.


 
 The eLeaf Lemo has been getting a lot of craze lately, I'm getting a Lemo Drop (3ml version) when it comes out around the end of this month.


----------



## paradoxper

The Lemo isn't necessary if you're not a lung hitter. That is, chasing some clouds. The Lemo also has some production issues that needs to be ironed out. 
 So I'd say it wouldn't be a bad idea to hold off on it for a while. I will say though, the Lemo rips pretty well for what it is. And in that respect the Kayfun can't hang.
 The chamber on the Lemo is larger and I feel doesn't give out as good as flavor. So also keep that in mind.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> The Lemo isn't necessary if you're not a lung hitter. That is, chasing some clouds. The Lemo also has some production issues that needs to be ironed out.
> So I'd say it wouldn't be a bad idea to hold off on it for a while. I will say though, the Lemo rips pretty well for what it is. And in that respect the Kayfun can't hang.
> The chamber on the Lemo is larger and I feel doesn't give out as good as flavor. So also keep that in mind.


 
 I'm using a nautilus mini right now and that thing is way to tight for my liking. And haven't been to fond of the draw of the different kayfun's that i have tried, so when i heard about the Lemo (and its' price) i flipped my socks.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> I'm using a nautilus mini right now and that thing is way to tight for my liking. And haven't been to fond of the draw of the different kayfun's that i have tried, so when i heard about the Lemo (and its' price) i flipped my socks.


 
 The Lemo is pretty nice. The draw is still tight for RDA users at around 2mm, but the price is pretty fantastic. Before this the best alternative was
 having Cloud 50 modify your Kayfun, which brought it up to a pretty badass level. They just need to fix the QC on their units and they have a big winner.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> The eLeaf Lemo has been getting a lot of craze lately, I'm getting a Lemo Drop (3ml version) when it comes out around the end of this month.


 
 The Lemo looks *really good* as per our favorite ploom chucking crazy man.


----------



## TrollDragon

My first build on a Kayfun 3.1 ES clone... I LIKE IT!


----------



## skalkman

Just bought a Lemo Drop. Can't wait!


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Just bought a Lemo Drop. Can't wait!


 

 Nice!
  
 I'd like to check out the New KangerTech SubTank.
 
  
 Post pics of the Drop when it arrives...


----------



## skalkman

How's the Nautilus mini holding up against the kayfun?


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> How's the Nautilus mini holding up against the kayfun?


 

 The mini is a perfect, every day fill and go tank. It always works, never leaks, floods or gurgles. Total plug and play functionality!
  
 The Kayfun does provide much better flavour and vapor, but it has to be built, wicked and filled properly. I just did a 1.3Ω build out of 22 gauge Kanthal, a little cotton wick and filled it with some 100% VG strawberry just for Schiits and giggles. A really nice ploom with great taste and it wicks perfectly. I will most likely switch back to a 50/50 blend as it is easier to vape at work with, works in the mini as well as the Genitank Mega.
  
 I am really amazed at the Eleaf iStick. It lasts for days, is really fast to charge and works perfectly. As long as you are careful threading your gear on it, you shouldn't have that problem with stripping like others seem to. I was using the eGo adapter/Beauty ring on it for a while but it was more a PiTA than thread saver.


----------



## Headzone

Cool to find a vaping thread here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just got my Protank 2 with aerobase and testing it out with my iTaste MVP. It's also my first tank I purchased. Quite like it, with the aerobase it's almost exactly like an aerotank but cheaper. edit: updated pic


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice! The airflow control is a great feature.
  
 I have since learned how to fill the GeniTank Mega all the way to the top.


----------



## loonyloaf

You guys are out of date! 
It's all about regulated boxes with more wattage than you need and the new aspire nautilus! Check out R&D nerdz! My favorite juice in a long time and I hate almost everything


----------



## TrollDragon

loonyloaf said:


> You guys are out of date!
> It's all about regulated boxes with more wattage than you need and the new aspire nautilus! Check out R&D nerdz! My favorite juice in a long time and I hate almost everything


 
 You mean the Aspire Atlantis don't you? That thing just about chuffs along with an RDA but only holds 2mil's of juice...
  
 Those Heavy Watt box mods are going to hurt somebody one of these days. They will order up the latest 200+W clone off of FastTech, drive 3 18650 cheap batteries in it and the thing will melt their face off when it shorts out as they they attempt the 0.1Ω build on it. Or it will catch fire as one of the 18650's shorts out and the other 2 cook the dead one.
  
 No I will stay with what I have for now thanks!
  
 A real Erlkönigin or a Russian 2.0 sitting on a Vapor Shark rDNA 40W in temperature mode with a Nickle wire build would be end game gear for me. The clones are out there and they a lot cheaper, but the quality of the machining on the real versions is night and day above the quality of the clones IMHO.
  
 Vape-On!


----------



## paradoxper

Those box mods with quad + are just silly. A 0.05 build is pushing out more than 200w, so there is no real benefit. The only thing that kind of matters 
 is a mosfet on the switch to raise the amp limit. Other than that the box's are just getting bulkier and bigger.
  
 My ADV is still on a old ass Quasar at .2. Nothing pushes flavor or warmth like that. Real cloud chasing is a different story though.


----------



## Raguvian

Nice to see a vaping thread! I'm really enjoying my Infinite Tree of Life mechanical mod with Infinite Paradigm Magma RDA and fasttech Caravela drip tip. Doesn't give me the biggest clouds but I haven't found anything that'll beat the flavor (yet).
  
 Speaking of flavor, I've been plowing through this Mount Baker vapor GWAR bloodbath. I have the GWARY4 and German Chocolate Beefcake flavors on the way, too. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## skalkman

Got my eLeaf Lemo Drop the other day. It came pre-built so i have been rocking that and it has been holding up nicely. 
  

  
 Vaping some MBV Faux Hawk, 80VG/20PG and 18mg.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!
  
 What kind of build, a wide coil on silica?
  
 I just ordered an IVOGO Kayfun mini 2.1 ES, 28AWG Kanthol and some Rayon, hopefully they will be here before the week is out.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> 
> What kind of build, a wide coil on silica?
> 
> I just ordered an IVOGO Kayfun mini 2.1 ES, 28AWG Kanthol and some Rayon, hopefully they will be here before the week is out.


It's a "standard" coil with cotton. Still waiting for the rDNA40 to start roling in though it will be closer to $255 USD for me to get one from let's say the UK.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> It's a "standard" coil with cotton. Still waiting for the rDNA40 to start roling in though it will be closer to $255 USD for me to get one from let's say the UK.


 
 The rDNA 40 would be excellent, a little out of my price range though...
  
  
 Just like this endgame rig, imagine over $500 worth of vaping goodness.


----------



## grokit

I'm rockin' a firefly these days


----------



## skalkman

Wrapped my first vaping coil today. Might put it in the Lemo in a day or two.
 After wrapping electromagnets and small transformers it's quite easy.
  

  
 Got myself a new "wide bore" driptip. Gonna drill it out a bit.


Spoiler: Warning: "Wide-bore", my ass.



[size=13.3333339691162px][/size]


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Wrapped my first vaping coil today. Might put it in the Lemo in a day or two.
> After wrapping electromagnets and small transformers it's quite easy.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice coil!
 Put the drill to that Beastie!


----------



## skalkman

Got some "jappie-cotton" as well.
  

  
 Dis gon be guud!


----------



## paradoxper

No offense intended. I still get a chuckle out of seeing people with japanese cotton and other exotics.


----------



## Raguvian

I haven't been able to figure out how to stop my Infinite Paradigm Magma from leaking. Even if I fill the wells halfway or less and start vaping, juice leaks out of the air control ring. I finally got annoyed enough to buy an EHpro Veritas clone. Hopefully it'll work better.


----------



## paradoxper

The primary cause for leaking is when your coil is too close to your air hole.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> The primary cause for leaking is when your coil is too close to your air hole.


 
  
 Hmm, I didn't even think of that. I read that having the coil closer to the air hole was better for flavor, but I'll try moving it next time. Thanks!


----------



## paradoxper

The other thing to try is not to drip through the DT because often you'll drip directly onto the coil which goes out the air hole.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> The other thing to try is not to drip through the DT because often you'll drip directly onto the coil which goes out the air hole.


 
  
 I never even tried dripping through the drip tip... My caravela is too narrow to get the juice through without it splattering all over the sides of the DT. Removing the DT and dripping through the hole still caused the juice to go out the air hole as you said though, so I've been unscrewing the top to drip the juice directly into the wells. It's after vaping for a while that I'll start seeing the juice seeping out. I've been using red juice so it's especially easy to see it all coming out (yes I know the dye is bad so I'm not getting it again, but still it's useful in detecting leaks).


----------



## paradoxper

Well, the issue is are you getting leakage from the actual juice well or the more common problem of condensation from the
 dome leaking back down and out of the airhole...
  
 If it's condensation you can modify the deck channel with a dremel to remedy the condensation issue. You could also try an o-ring 
 behind the airflow ring to see if that doesn't help for a seal.


----------



## skalkman

I dun goofed. I didn't check the inner tolerances, snapped when i got to 5mm. Got it up from 3.5 to 4.5mm fine so i might just get a new one since their not even $5.


----------



## TrollDragon

Was that the DT or chimney top?
  
 A buddy of mine broke his Nautilus tank yesterday... Chinese Pyrex is only called Pyrex for marketing purposes.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Was that the DT or chimney top?
> 
> A buddy of mine broke his Nautilus tank yesterday... Chinese Pyrex is only called Pyrex for marketing purposes.


 
 "510" connection of the DT.


----------



## TheHeadPhoneGuy

HAHA wow they have a vape thread on headfi! Anyone want want to make a really ridiculously expensive $2000 vape pen and sell it alongside the LCD-2's?


----------



## skalkman

Got one of these badboys in stainless. Hope i get it before Christmas.


----------



## skalkman

theheadphoneguy said:


> HAHA wow they have a vape thread on headfi! Anyone want want to make a really ridiculously expensive $2000 vape pen and sell it alongside the LCD-2's?


 
 Ask these guys.


----------



## paradoxper

So Beetlejuice started the Crimmy movement for me.
  
 Lots of blueberry combos: mango/pineapple/waffle. And strawberry Overdose and Fruity Rings.
  
Love the DIY options and his blueberry is one I rather enjoy. I also think their pineapple is among the best 
I've ever tasted. It's also in Bettlejuice. 
  
The Overdose is pretty special. His Overdose is something akin to a french vanilla custard. I don't personally like custard-types. But I can appreciate how good it is in some of his juice. SOD and (not shown) Southern Peach are stand outs. The strawberry is mellow and fairly natural tasting. 
The peach in Souther Peach is maybe the single best fruit I've ever tasted. It's very juicy and wet.
  
Fruity Rings is my most fun vape. It's a bit too sweet for an ADV. But it's the Fruity Rings cereal to a T.
The sugar content he has captured is awesome. Milky, sugary, fruity - it's just yummy.
  
The Blueberry DIY: Not a overpowering flavor - very mellow. It's not harsh at all. I'm a fanboy of blueberry.
  
Overall this juice line is one of the strongest I've tried - not every flavor is a home-run but there are quite a few notables. And his prices, are still insane. The CS is also great.
  
Beetle Juice is in my ADV rotation along with his blueberry. Southern Peach has a real bite and the Overdose
is just too much, so it remains more in my evening rotation.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Got one of these badboys in stainless. Hope i get it before Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You should have grabbed up a Vulcan to go along with that Japanese cotton.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> So Beetlejuice started the Crimmy movement for me.
> 
> Lots of blueberry combos: mango/pineapple/waffle. And strawberry Overdose and Fruity Rings.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can't get any of that here in Canada, really too bad as he has excellent prices!
  
 I have been filling the Kayfun with some nice Butter Rum, just too yummy... A buddy has some Rum Eggnog on the way and it should be great!


----------



## paradoxper

I thought he offered int shipping guess not. I have grown really fond the Crimmy team. And his prices jaw-dropping. I actually sent off Drip Throat to be cloned. I
 am eagerly awaiting those results.
  
 Ha. Eggnog! I loved the idea, right. Freakin' only experience. . . . . MBV - sooo ruined it for me. Maybe I should give it another shot?


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That amount of juice would last me a good few years, I go through (just under) 30ml a month.


----------



## paradoxper

I remember those good ole days. That probably last me a day (30ml not all those botttles!)


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> I remember those good ole days. That probably last me a day (30ml not all those botttles!)


 
 I vape 18mg (got some 12mg on the way) so 30ml a day would probably kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## paradoxper

My Blueberry-craze. It's been disappointing. Not even the vaunted VapeOholic satisfied my blueberry needs. And not many do. This is no exception.
  

 White Label Juice Co
  
 I heard a lot about this company - very hyped. I was excited as I heard they put out some very good juices. And guess what, they were another value leader.
 I think this is $20 per 120ml. 
  
 Let me start with the sloppy labeling - hand crafted, right. Sloppy, sloppy. Sure, it doesn't really matter. But that's chicken-scratch !
  
 The guys were nice enough over there though. I have had this bottle for months now. It's full.
  
 The flavor is simple. Just blueberry. The blueberry is ok - not really. It's most related to just about every blueberry I've tried. It's chemically.
 Very faint blueberry with a strong acid. And like just about everything else - it's just too harsh. I tried dripping this a few times. There's maybe 3ml vaped, if that.
  
 Another one bites the dust...


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> I vape 18mg (got some 12mg on the way) so 30ml a day would probably kill me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yup. I was at 18mg when I vaped in tanks. My ADV is at .2. I do vape at 0.05 often, but never all day. I reckon that'd be like 80ml a day. Which would be silly.


----------



## Raguvian

The Kayfun V4 is very tempting. Tobeco has pre-orders for $30 right now. I think I'll wait for some reviews before really considering it. Right now I'm hoping the Veritas will keep me happy and stop me from buying an RTA.


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> The Kayfun V4 is very tempting. Tobeco has pre-orders for $30 right now. I think I'll wait for some reviews before really considering it. Right now I'm hoping the Veritas will keep me happy and stop me from buying an RTA.


 
 I haven't had my Lemo Drop leak on me other than when i have it laying on its side for to long. All the Tobecco stuff i have seen usually have pretty poor machining, haven't had to do with too much of their stuff so i might just have gotten their bad ones.


----------



## Raguvian

skalkman said:


> I haven't had my Lemo Drop leak on me other than when i have it laying on its side for to long. All the Tobecco stuff i have seen usually have pretty poor machining, haven't had to do with too much of their stuff so i might just have gotten their bad ones.


 
  
 I was looking at that. It does seem interesting, though I should probably rewatch RippTripper's review video on it. He really liked it too. How is the flavor with it?
  
 I just wanted the Kayfun V4 because it has so many interesting features. I'm also not sure if I just got a bad Magma or if Infinite sucks in general.


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> I was looking at that. It does seem interesting, though I should probably rewatch RippTripper's review video on it. He really liked it too. How is the flavor with it?
> 
> I just wanted the Kayfun V4 because it has so many interesting features. I'm also not sure if I just got a bad Magma or if Infinite sucks in general.


 
 The Lemo is my first RTA and the only other thing i have had worth mentioning is the Mini Nautilus. The Lemo stomps on the Nautilus in terms of flavor (and clouds, if that's your thing) other than that i can't really comment how it stacks up against other attys.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> The Kayfun V4 is very tempting. Tobeco has pre-orders for $30 right now. I think I'll wait for some reviews before really considering it. Right now I'm hoping the Veritas will keep me happy and stop me from buying an RTA.


 

 The V4 looks incredible and would be a great unit, but way out of my budget. I'll wait as well till there are quite a few other clones out there before looking into picking one up.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> The Lemo is my first RTA and the only other thing i have had worth mentioning is the Mini Nautilus. The Lemo stomps on the Nautilus in terms of flavor (and clouds, if that's your thing) other than that i can't really comment how it stacks up against other attys.


 

 I am starting to get tired of having to use the Leatherman to get the mini Nautilus apart. I was reading over on the e-cig forum that the Nautilus line is not Stainless Steel but actually chrome plated brass, which I guess does start to oxidize after a time... I'll be watching that thread and see how it develops.

 The Kayfun 3.1 is 10 times the unit and hopefully the Kayfun mini 2.1 will actually replace the Nautilus as my grab and go.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> I am starting to get tired of having to use the Leatherman to get the mini Nautilus apart. I was reading over on the e-cig forum that the Nautilus line is not Stainless Steel but actually chrome plated brass, which I guess does start to oxidize after a time... I'll be watching that thread and see how it develops.
> 
> The Kayfun 3.1 is 10 times the unit and hopefully the Kayfun mini 2.1 will actually replace the Nautilus as my grab and go.


 
 I know that feeling bro! The only thing i use my Charge TI for now (when it comes to vaping) is clipping cotton.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> I know that feeling bro! The only thing i use my Charge TI for now (when it comes to vaping) is clipping cotton.


 

 Letherman has excellent scissors for cotton. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Time for a pic of the 3.1 and the Butter Rum...

  
 I am looking for a battery for the Kayfun mini and was thinking about the KangerTech IPOW2 1600mA.


----------



## skalkman

Just put that coil i posted ToD in my Lemo, wicked it with some japps and she's vaping great!
  

  
 Vaping some (CloudHouse blended) MBV Faux Hawk.


----------



## Raguvian

The Lemo is extremely tempting, besides the weird air control ring and fill screw.


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> The Lemo is extremely tempting, besides the weird air control ring and fill screw.


 
 I use the airflow wide open so it doesn't bother me and I don't mind having a fill screw since I don't refill very often (every 3-4 days). If you vape A LOT you should probably go for the Lemo and not the Lemo Drop for that extra capacity.


----------



## TheHeadPhoneGuy

yay vape!


----------



## paradoxper

Haven't used my Flip in a while. And enjoying the Crown RDA. Vaping my last bit of Kryptonite as well. 
 And of course, got the TIT and some Drip Throat.


----------



## skalkman

So, how do you guys carry your vapegear and your (if any) tools with you OTG?
  

  
 I use this Large eGo case and it carrys everything i need for my Lemo Drop and iStick setup.
 Screwdrivers, a small victorinox, some 26AWG kanthal, a bag of Japanese cotton, a 30ml bottle of juice and of course my Lemo and iStick.


----------



## Raguvian

^Is that the eleaf iStick? I'm tempted to try one, but the Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0 is also very tempting, especially as you can vape and charge at the same time.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> ^Is that the eleaf iStick? I'm tempted to try one, but the Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0 is also very tempting, especially as you can vape and charge at the same time.


 

 The iStick is a great little device, there is a new MVP 3.0 20W coming out soon so I would wait on an MVP purchase.

  
  
  
 Also a 10W iStick mini... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 That GS162 atomizer might be a nice little unit depending on the coil price and availability.


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> The iStick is a great little device, there is a new MVP 3.0 20W coming out soon so I would wait on an MVP purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Wow, $40 for the MVP 3.0? I know it's not out yet but is that a pre-order price or are they just dropping the price of the 3.0? Is there any reason for it to be cheaper (not as many features, etc)?
  
 If vaportek is a reputable site I might just pre-order that now if possible.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> Wow, $40 for the MVP 3.0? I know it's not out yet but is that a pre-order price or are they just dropping the price of the 3.0? Is there any reason for it to be cheaper (not as many features, etc)?
> 
> If vaportek is a reputable site I might just pre-order that now if possible.


 
  
 I have never ordered from them but many have and I do believe they are very reputable. If you don't have an MVP now and want a few more features, the MVP 3 might be for you.

*BUT*
  
 There is also the Cloudpor Mini, the Kamry Mini and the IPV Mini coming out. All will fire as low as 0.5Ω and the Kamry will fire a 0.3Ω, so you might want to look at them as well... The iStick sure started the mini device race... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.vaportekusa.com/cloupor-mini-30-watt/
  
 http://www.vaportekusa.com/kamry-20-watt-pre-order-january-delivery/
  
 http://www.pioneer4you.com/goods.php?id=67
  
 So many choices... I personally like the Cloudpor Mini, but will have to wait for some reviews.


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> I have never ordered from them but many have and I do believe they are very reputable. If you don't have an MVP now and want a few more features, the MVP 3 might be for you.
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> ...




Wow,thanks for the links! Got some things to think about now... I think I'll wait till they're released before deciding.

Do you have any suggestions on tube mods? I'm looking for something under $75 that can do 30w. I don't really care about tube vs box mods but just want to expire by options.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> Wow,thanks for the links! Got some things to think about now... I think I'll wait till they're released before deciding.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on tube mods? I'm looking for something under $75 that can do 30w. I don't really care about tube vs box mods but just want to expire by options.


 

 Sorry I don't have any tube units. Others should chime in with some info for you.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Wow,thanks for the links! Got some things to think about now... I think I'll wait till they're released before deciding.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on tube mods? I'm looking for something under $75 that can do 30w. I don't really care about tube vs box mods but just want to expire by options.


 
 You're most likely going to settle for clones at that range. And personally, I think that's really stupid because of how dangerous
 some of those shoddy mods can be. The Sigelei 100w would be my recommendation for you.
  
 There is also the IPV's, which I think are complete schiit. These also pose dangerous issues. Sadly, many of these box makers
 are taking advantage of the vape boom and are trying to churn out as many versions, as quickly as they can - QC has gone down the drain.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> You're most likely going to settle for clones at that range. And personally, I think that's really stupid because of how dangerous
> some of those shoddy mods can be. The Sigelei 100w would be my recommendation for you.
> 
> There is also the IPV's, which I think are complete schiit. These also pose dangerous issues. Sadly, many of these box makers
> are taking advantage of the vape boom and are trying to churn out as many versions, as quickly as they can - QC has gone down the drain.




The Innokin MVP is $40-60 and even though it's from a Chinese company, it's gotten great reviews. I'll probably just end up with something like the MVP 3.0 or Cloupor mini.

I also don't think I need 100w... Id be happy with 30 to start with. I should probably get my RDA figured out first. My magma leaked all over my backpack today.


----------



## TheHeadPhoneGuy

Any suggestions for an entry level vape pen? What should I expect to pay for it?


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> The Innokin MVP is $40-60 and even though it's from a Chinese company, it's gotten great reviews. I'll probably just end up with something like the MVP 3.0 or Cloupor mini.
> 
> I also don't think I need 100w... Id be happy with 30 to start with. I should probably get my RDA figured out first. My magma leaked all over my backpack today.


 
 You did specify 30w. That 100w isn't too much more and offers a ton more adjustment. All I'll say is be careful with the Cloupor, IPV, Hana/Cana, etc.


----------



## TrollDragon

theheadphoneguy said:


> Any suggestions for an entry level vape pen? What should I expect to pay for it?


 

 I thought you said you were 15... You can't even buy juice or go into a vape shop etc...
  
 Don't vape for the cool thing to do, if you don't already smoke then *don't start either!*
  
 For me Growing up in the 70's, smoking was all around everywhere, everyone did it and cigarettes were 75 cents a pack. I was stupid, almost 40 years later I found a product that got me off the analogs. 
  
*Anything* in your lungs other than air is never a good thing.


----------



## TheHeadPhoneGuy

trolldragon said:


> theheadphoneguy said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions for an entry level vape pen? What should I expect to pay for it?
> ...


 

 Haha ikik! I already vape so atleast I got hooked on that instead of smoking. It really is less harmful than smoking.
  
 As for buying the stuff I can easily buy stuff off the internet 
  
 I  understand if you don't want to help


----------



## TrollDragon

And the 100W Sigelei can be a dangerous bit of kit as well... Watch Busardo here from the 22 minute mark.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> And the 100W Sigelei can be a dangerous bit of kit as well... Watch Busardo here from the 22 minute mark.




 What exactly are you pointing to? If you're talking about vaping a .4 coil at 100w on a stock RDA. Duh. He's simply not using an RDA with good enough aiflow design to cool the vape. I don't vape my Quasar at 0.05. If you're talking about him doing a 10 second dry fire on a 20g piece of kanthal at .1. Well, that's just stupid and proves no point. 
  
 And more importantly, that all comes down to user error, not knowing how to properly vape at very high wattages. I am talking about defective issues, like
 shorting. People use regulated boxes haphazardly with 'regular' batteries, which just compounds the risk. The other issue are shoddy battery packs used in some box mods.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> What exactly are you pointing to? If you're talking about vaping a .4 coil at 100w on a stock RDA. Duh. He's simply not using an RDA with good enough aiflow design to cool the vape. I don't vape my Quasar at 0.05. If you're talking about him dry firing a 20g piece of kanthal at 0.1. Well, that's just stupid and proves no point.
> 
> And more importantly, that all comes down to user error, not knowing how to properly vape at very high wattages. I am talking about defective issues, like
> shorting. People use regulated boxes haphazardly with 'regular' batteries, which just compounds the risk. The other issue are shoddy battery packs used in some box mods.


 
  
  I was just pointing to the fact that the 100W units can be quite dangerous as well for inexperienced or careless users. The big high power boxes have a cool factor associated with them for some users and I think we are going to hear about more incidents with the stacked batteries. Chinese quality control like you say is on the decline (if there was any to start with), since they know these will sell in North American markets by the container load.
  
 There is also no study done on any of this health wise, so at what point does the wire temperature cause issues?  Does the flavouring, additivies or colours start to emit toxins when brought to an extreme high temperature. That 20 gauge wire was probably over 1000ºC in order for it to break like that.
  
 In my opinion devices like the rDNA 40 with temperature control that can be set to keep your cotton wick below its burn point are the way things should be going.
  
 Shoddy boxes and stupid people will always be out there... You can try to fix the shoddy workmanship by not buying the product and informing users with bad review.s... You can't fix stupid...


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> I was just pointing to the fact that the 100W units can be quite dangerous as well for inexperienced or careless users. The big high power boxes have a cool factor associated with them for some users and I think we are going to hear about more incidents with the stacked batteries. Chinese quality control like you say is on the decline (if there was any to start with), since they know these will sell in North American markets by the container load.
> 
> There is also no study done on any of this health wise, so at what point does the wire temperature cause issues?  Does the flavouring, additivies or colours start to emit toxins when brought to an extreme high temperature. That 20 gauge wire was probably over 1000ºC in order for it to break like that.
> 
> ...


 
 Being dangerous for inexperienced or careless users means nothing to me. That's their problem. Personally, I do feel these 100w regulated mods are silly. I feel the insane wattages should be left to unregulated users where there is a real enthusiast movement for bigger and bigger clouds. Regulated box mods should cut off at 60w because it's plenty for .4 and above and they should just focus on nailing down safety and features.
  
 As for your second point, this has been discussed to death. You can find plenty of discussions relating to wire, juice, cotton temps and their effects( Acrolein argument)
 . Keep in mind again,per super sub ohming you're taking a 1 second pull. An average pull is up to 5 seconds on higher ohm builds. Do you hear about unregulated users frying their coils? No, because they don't fire for 10 seconds - it's short pulls when vaping and short pulsing when dry burning.
  
 And I think back to my point, user error is much different from manufacturer defects.


----------



## paradoxper




----------



## TrollDragon

I have seen a few of ZVapers video's, always very informative. I understand RDA & RTA airflow now when it comes to heat.


----------



## Raguvian

Sorry for the constant questions, but I'm looking at the Innokin iTaste SVD. Is it worth paying the extra $40 or so for the new 2.0? The extra wattage doowrs seem nice and I have the batteries and charger needed so it's not an extra cost. I just love the way it looks.


----------



## luberconn

are these clone mods really that dangerous?  i know there are risks dealing with any devices with batteries, but these past few comments are making it seem like it's a widespread problem.  like people are dying all over the place because they tried to save $20


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> are these clone mods really that dangerous?  i know there are risks dealing with any devices with batteries, but these past few comments are making it seem like it's a widespread problem.  like people are dying all over the place because they tried to save $20


 
 Many regulated users lack the experience in dealing with shorts, venting, etc. The fact that many box mods
 exhibit defects would be scary to me. Regulated mods simply take the risks and put them out of mind.
  
 The problem is the high volume being moved. Something popular like the Hana has had some QC issues.
 I wouldn't dare touch some clone mod like the Cana. 
  
 With that said, if you understand the fundamentals of vaping and you're using proper batteries even in the event of a short - you'll be fine. It's pretty hard to fully vent a 18650 VT before it does any real damage.


----------



## TrollDragon

Or you have a defective Dovpo E-Mech that fires by itself when shut off...

Leave that in your backpack or in a drawer when you are not home...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W3oYHL8kr5E

Can't link a vid on the mobile browser.


----------



## skalkman

Managed to rewick and refil my Lemo while being at the pub last night, almost feel proud of myself.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Managed to rewick and refil my Lemo while being at the pub last night, almost feel proud of myself.


 
 Ha! Quite the accomplishment.


----------



## TrollDragon

Here is a great site for coil calculation.
  
 http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp


----------



## Raguvian

Ended up buying the MVP 3.0 from Vaportek USA. It just says it'll be coming in on December 20. I don't know why they listed the price as $40 but I bought it anyways so I'm interested to see what will happen. The site itself gets generally positive reviews.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!

Be sure to let us know what it is like after you get a chance to use it.


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> 
> Be sure to let us know what it is like after you get a chance to use it.


 
  
 Thanks! And thanks for the link. I figured out it's actually more like an MVP 2.5 on their site, as it goes to 20W while the 3.0 is supposed to go to 30W. For $40 though (if that's the true price) I don't mind.
  
  
 I also just got my EH pro Veritas! Building it right now.


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> Thanks! And thanks for the link. I figured out it's actually more like an MVP 2.5 on their site, as it goes to 20W while the 3.0 is supposed to go to 30W. For $40 though (if that's the true price) I don't mind.
> 
> 
> I also just got my EH pro Veritas! Building it right now.


Please do tell us how that veritas is. Been thinking about getting a genuine one for a while now.


----------



## Raguvian

skalkman said:


> Please do tell us how that veritas is. Been thinking about getting a genuine one for a while now.


 
  
 Sure! I've got a 1 ohm build on it right now (4 wraps of 26g Kanthal). I really want to try it, but my Magma decided to glue itself onto the top cap of my mod. It's sitting in the freezer right now so hopefully I can pry it apart at some point.
  
 I really wish mech mods came with a reverse threaded top cap.  That would keep the cap and the mod together while trying to unscrew the RDA/RBA/RTA, which would provide more grip. The Tree of Life mod I have has some sharp edges on its top cap, which keeps cutting up my fingers.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Sure! I've got a 1 ohm build on it right now (4 wraps of 26g Kanthal).* I really want to try it, but my Magma decided to glue itself onto the top cap of my mod*. It's sitting in the freezer right now so hopefully I can pry it apart at some point.


 
 Hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just grab some vice grips and it'll come right off.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I always try to avoid doing that, but after 3 trips into the freezer with no success, I had to bust out the vice grips. Guess I have some tool marks now. Oh well.
  
  
 Anyways, here's some crummy pics of the Veritas:
  
 Vs the Infinite Paradigm Magma:
  

  
  
 On my Infinite Tree of Life:
  

  
  
 Build:
  

  
  
 Quick first impressions:
  
 Wow this thing is light. I'm not sure if this is the case with the real one, or if Infinite builds better clones than EHpro, but the Veritas with a build and eliquid inside is still like half the weight of the empty Magma. I can post weights later if anyone's interested.
  
 Second, the EHPro 510 threads aren't that good. The Infinite ones are very smooth and easy to turn. The EHpro needed help getting on my mod and on my Eleaf resistance meter.
  
 Finally, building this thing sucks. It's not quick and easy like the Magma or most other vertical post RDAs. Definitely not beginner friendly, but if you've done a couple standard builds before I think you should be just fine building this. I'm probably not going to wrap new coils very often just because of how difficult it is. The top nut is very fidgety as well.
  
 Some tips on building: I watched both RipTrippers and Pbusardo's videos and builds. RipTrippers tightens the positive lead down first, and then proceeds to wrap the coil around the drill bit. I tried this, but found that the coil ended up looking horrible and uneven. I then tried Pbusardo's method of wrapping the coil on the bit first like you'd usually do for a standard 2/3 post build, and then get the leads in place. For the positive lead, I found it was easiest to make a hook in the right place to hook onto the post, rather than trying to hold the bit, coil and RDA in place while trying to wrap the wire around the post in between the two tiny nuts. The negative lead is pretty standard.
  
 Vapor wise, I've been using it at either fully open or about 3/4th of the way open and found that flavor is quite good. Even though people say the Magma is still better, flavor-wise, I'd put them pretty much equal. I think at this point, your wattage, resistance and type of juice matter more than between the designs of these RDAs. One further quality complaint with the EHpro version is that the airholes on the deck and top cap don't quite line up. It's not a huge deal and can be drilled out to maximize the airflow, but I just thought I'd point it out.
  
 I haven't had any leaks yet, but I haven't tried overfilling it. Since the air hole is horizontal, I don't think you'll have a big problem with dripping directly into the hole either. It's definitely nice to not have to worry about leaks (at least right now) after using my super leaky Magma.
  
 I'm definitely happy with the $15 I paid for my clone. Would I pay $120 for the real thing? I don't think so. Call me cheap, but I don't see the value in paying over $100 for an RDA, when manufacturers put out original designs for under $50 (Mutation X, Cigreen Holmes, etc), but I can understand why someone would pay $120 for it.


----------



## paradoxper

Good luck getting the Veritas to leak. That wall is pretty stellar. I agree with you on flavor, they're pretty on par.
 Building it isn't so hard, I have more of a problem with those nut type for connection. They loosen much too easily. 
I'd build that sucker up and then forget about ever recoiling it. Ha.
 My Quasar is about 4 months strong with the same twisted 24g 5 wrap. It's the only atty I've not torn down after just a day of vaping.


----------



## TrollDragon

With that big back wall are they not designed for dual vertical builds?

  
 The Clapton looks good on it too...


----------



## Raguvian

They definitely are, but I have found that I prefer single coil builds more than double, just because the battery lasts longer, I can get more flavor and it doesn't burn through juice as fast. The dual vertical coils also look kind of tough to build so I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## paradoxper

SPECS
22 Diameter
Top Aired AFC
6 x 2MM Adjustable Airholes
 Available colored rings - Black and Grey Teflon, Copper and SS
 SS 304
 Solid Negative Poles
 Silver Coated Contact Pin
 Machine made screws
 REDUCE CHAMBER FOR MAXIMUM FLAVOR
 FREE BUHAWI DT & COMPETITION CAP
 100% Made in Philippines
  
  
 We're gonna see if this lil thing can displace my Quasar for top flavors.


----------



## skalkman

After a week or two of using my Lemo I feel like the Nautilus just can't hang.
 The nautilus feels like vaping through an asthmatic straw compared to the Lemo.


----------



## paradoxper

This morning vaping on a little doubled up blueberry and Beetlejuice w/extra strawberry.


----------



## skalkman

I have kinda ruled out getting a high(er) wattage regulated mod, if i want more power I'll just get a mech. 
 Been eying out A-Mod's SMPL clone.


----------



## Raguvian

Not gonna lie, the Lemo keeps tempting me, although I've really been enjoying the veritas.

I'm waiting for the Tobeco Kayfun V4 to come out before deciding on an RTA though.


----------



## skalkman




----------



## skalkman

I'm looking into getting a short 18650 mod, preferibly a hybrid. Been looking into the SMPL and the 4nine. Might grab a FT clone to try it out.


----------



## TrollDragon

VapeMail has arrived... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

 A good cleaning with alcohol then soap and water.


----------



## skalkman

Also got some vapemail today. This is a Tobecco Coil Jig, it's flippin' tiny!


----------



## TrollDragon

Picked up a Vision Spinner 1300mA for the Kayfun Mini 2.1 all extended out with 6mL of Smooth Honey Tobacco.

 Size comparison with the WeeLeaf & 3.1


----------



## Raguvian

Just ordered a Kayfun V4 clone from Fasttech. I wonder how good (bad) it's going to be....


----------



## skalkman

Tried to knock out a parallel build on the Lemo, had to use 26AWG since it's all i have left. Comes out to 1ohm ~15 wraps. Doesn't even fit.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Tried to knock out a parallel build on the Lemo, had to use 26AWG since it's all i have left. Comes out to 1ohm ~15 wraps. Doesn't even fit.


 
 Now that is a beastly coil...
 Take your 26g and spin the two strands together in a drill and see how that works out, it might just fit then.
  
 Have a look at the Cloudpor Mini 30W for your Drop it should give you better results than the WeeLeaf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I will probably get a Billow RTA after Christmas, looks like it could be a very nice tank to work with and it gets some high praise.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Now that is a beastly coil...
> Take your 26g and spin the two strands together in a drill and see how that works out, it might just fit then.
> 
> Have a look at the Cloudpor Mini 30W for your Drop it should give you better results than the WeeLeaf...
> ...


 
 I'll probably try a twisted build tomorrow.


----------



## TrollDragon

Well the Vision Spinner wasn't working too well with the Kayfun mini, it would flash three times randomly and just stop firing.
 I picked up a Kangertech IPOW2 and have not had any problems so far.


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> Now that is a beastly coil...
> Take your 26g and spin the two strands together in a drill and see how that works out, it might just fit then.
> 
> Have a look at the Cloudpor Mini 30W for your Drop it should give you better results than the WeeLeaf...
> ...


 
  
 This inspired me to try some twisted coils with my 28g kanthal. Did a 5 wrap twisted coil (.9 ohm) and put it in my Magma. Took two puffs and ripped out the build in my Veritas and put another 5 wrap twisted coil in there (ended up being 1 ohm exactly).
  
 The Magma, even in single coil mode with both the airholes wide open (I took the air control ring off to let the top cap sit even lower to prevent leakage) makes crazy vapor and flavor! Definitely glad I tried the twisted coil. I need to buy more 26g and then I'll try it with that as well.


----------



## paradoxper

Mmm twisted single coils are the best. I'm not a big fan of parallel builds or flat ribbon.


----------



## skalkman

Whipped out a 26g twisted.



I'm really getting tired of having to rip out builds because of this ****** thing!


----------



## paradoxper

Does that only fire down to .4? I thought it went lower than that. That's a big pain.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Whipped out a 26g twisted.
> 
> I'm really getting tired of having to rip out builds because of this ****** thing!


 
  
 Nice build, but you really need to get a proper battery for that Lemo.
  


paradoxper said:


> Does that only fire down to .4? I thought it went lower than that. That's a big pain.


 
  
 The Eleaf will only fire down to 1Ω


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Nice build, but you really need to get a proper battery for that Lemo.
> 
> 
> The Eleaf will only fire down to 1Ω


 
 Ah, I didn't know that. Too many mods to keep track of. That's pretty limited then.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Ah, I didn't know that. Too many mods to keep track of. That's pretty limited then.


 
 I did actually get a 26g twisted build to fire on it, I used a 1/8 inch bit and 11-12 wraps. That thing is massive and 20w does barely fire it.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> I did actually get a 26g twisted build to fire on it, I used a 1/8 inch bit and 11-12 wraps. That thing is massive and 20w does barely fire it.


 
 You could try a higher gauge wire. A parallel build is the easiest way to though.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> You could try a higher gauge wire. A parallel build is the easiest way to though.


 
 I'm giong to, though i only have 26g at the moment and won't be able to get any more wire cus' Christmas and stuff.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> I'm giong to, though i only have 26g at the moment and won't be able to get any more wire cus' Christmas and stuff.


 
 Do report your findings. I think the biggest problem may be ramp up time with a 20w device.


----------



## Raguvian

I'm definitely interested in how you like the 28g twisted coil as well. I'm hoping the Innokin MVP 20 watt will be able to fire some of these coils decently. I think a 6 wrap 28g twisted coil should be around 1.1-1.2 ohm (depending on the diameter of the coil) so I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on how it fires.
  
 I guess that's why it's nice to have more than one setup. I'm more of a flavor guy but I do like being able to vape at sub ohm levels if I want to.


----------



## skalkman

It would probably be ok if i could space out the coil a bit since i'm running 20PG/80VG juice. Though i dont have any more room if i actually wan't some wick in there.


----------



## skalkman

Here's the build i was takling about.


----------



## paradoxper

You said that build fired, right? I would almost jump the shark and say when you capped it it would short.


----------



## Raguvian

Anyone have any good ejuice recommendations? I've been really enjoying Mount Baker's GWARY4, but would like to try some other RY4's out there.
  
 I'm thinking of getting Gremlin's vanilla custard. I keep hearing it's amazing. I also really want Space Jam's Venus, but it's pretty expensive.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> Anyone have any good ejuice recommendations? I've been really enjoying Mount Baker's GWARY4, but would like to try some other RY4's out there.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Gremlin's vanilla custard. I keep hearing it's amazing. I also really want Space Jam's Venus, but it's pretty expensive.


 
  
 It's really hard to find an excellent RY4 or RY4 Double that I could use as an ADV.


----------



## TrollDragon

The Kangertech IPOW 2 and Kayfun Mini, in perfect balance.


----------



## TrollDragon

This is some of the crazy stuff they be doin' in my local Sub Ω Group... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

 This measures out at 0.04Ω's and supposedly will pull over 100A, serious battery venting territory...
 I bet she will really chuck some clouds for those crazy enough to run it.


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> It's really hard to find an excellent RY4 or RY4 Double that I could use as an ADV.


 
  
 I honestly have really been enjoying the RY4 from Mount Baker, but it only got a C ranking on ECF. I'm wondering what would be a better one. Gremlin's RY4 is unranked, and their flavors seem to be hit or miss.
  
 Also, a lot of RY4 that I've seen are just the flavoring for DIY purposes, or don't let you choose your pg/vg ratio. I will stick to MBV's RY4 for now just because they let you customize everything and $11 shipped for a 30ml glass bottle is dirt cheap. It's an ADV for me, which is surprising because I figured I'd like German Chocolate Beefcake more.
  
 Now if only I could stop thinking about buying that Space Jam Venus... it looks soooo good though.


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> This is some of the crazy stuff they be doin' in my local Sub Ω Group...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yikes! Seems like it'd be a very hot vape. Even at .5 ohms (the lowest I'm willing to go on my IMR 2000mah batteries) it's a bit too hot for me. It's a cool looking build, though!


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> I honestly have really been enjoying the RY4 from Mount Baker, but it only got a C ranking on ECF. I'm wondering what would be a better one. Gremlin's RY4 is unranked, and their flavors seem to be hit or miss.
> 
> Also, a lot of RY4 that I've seen are just the flavoring for DIY purposes, or don't let you choose your pg/vg ratio. I will stick to MBV's RY4 for now just because they let you customize everything and *$11 shipped for a 30ml* glass bottle is dirt cheap. It's an ADV for me, which is surprising because I figured I'd like German Chocolate Beefcake more.
> 
> Now if only I could stop thinking about buying that Space Jam Venus... it looks soooo good though.


 

 You guys in the states... Wicked cheap juice and you can order from a thousand different places with usually free shipping...


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> This is some of the crazy stuff they be doin' in my local Sub Ω Group...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nope. You have to consider voltage drop (batteries internal resistance) and the fact with a proper battery( or dual, triple, quadruple, etc) your pulse amp limit is fine.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> You said that build fired, right? I would almost jump the shark and say when you capped it it would short.


It does fire fine, it's close but it works.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Nope. You have to consider voltage drop (batteries internal resistance) and the fact with a proper battery( or dual, triple, quadruple, etc) your pulse amp limit is fine.


 

 Good to know but still way more than I would consider playing with.


----------



## Raguvian

Just ordered 4 flavors in 15ml size from ITCVapes for about $25 and am going to buy a bottle of Space Jam Venus for another $25.
  
 Man, vaping is too expensive!


----------



## paradoxper

I liked their FAQ and about us. They seem very straight forward. I just ordered their Sweet Blue (blueberry.) If it's good/decent/great juice that's a home-run those prices...


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> I liked their FAQ and about us. They seem very straight forward. I just ordered their Sweet Blue (blueberry.) If it's good/decent/great juice that's a home-run those prices...


 
  
 Right? Great website, and crazy cheap prices! ECF has a giant thread on them and they seem to have great reviews. Everyone says it's premium juice at cheap prices.
  
 For $8 for a 30ml bottle ($11 with shipping) I had to try really hard not to go overboard and buy everything in 30ml sizes. They still have 3-4 more flavors I want to try but these seemed the safest to try first. I like MBV's service, but other than their GWARY4 I haven't found anything I like too much. I don't like fruit flavors that much but their non-fruit flavors have been disappointing to me (vanilla cupcake, cinnamon roll, etc).


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Right? Great website, and crazy cheap prices! ECF has a giant thread on them and they seem to have great reviews. Everyone says it's premium juice at cheap prices.
> 
> For $8 for a 30ml bottle ($11 with shipping) I had to try really hard not to go overboard and buy everything in 30ml sizes. They still have 3-4 more flavors I want to try but these seemed the safest to try first. I like MBV's service, but other than their GWARY4 I haven't found anything I like too much. I don't like fruit flavors that much but their non-fruit flavors have been disappointing to me (vanilla cupcake, cinnamon roll, etc).


 
 I saw that ECF thread when I was looking a discount code. Ha. I was going to order the 240ml,
but I'm afraid I've probably wasted close to 1 liter on bad blueberry juice.
  
 MB GWAR line seems to be a hit, but my past disappointment in all but 2 of their juices means I don't trust 'em. 
  
 Thanks for sharing ITC though!


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> I saw that ECF thread when I was looking a discount code. Ha. I was going to order the 240ml,
> but I'm afraid I've probably wasted close to 1 liter on bad blueberry juice.
> 
> MB GWAR line seems to be a hit, but my past disappointment in all but 2 of their juices means I don't trust 'em.
> ...


 
  
 Sure! Let us know how Sweet Blue is. I'll be sure to post my thoughts on the flavors I bought, too.
  
 I really wanted a creamy blueberry, but wasn't too impressed with Blue Moo from MBV. At least their juices are cheap, if not the highest quality, and I've found one I don't mind sticking to, so it's not all a waste. Most of their fruit flavors are far too tangy for me and definitely not an ADV, so I'm kind of turned off of fruit flavors for now.
  
 I also really want to try two of ITC's coffee flavors, as well as their caramel cream, chocolate eclair and cinnamon graham custard juices.
  
 I'm heading out right now to grab the Space Jam Venus. I guess I'll be reporting on how that is soon. It's my first very high end juice so hopefully it won't disappoint. I might need to rebuild my twisted coil though... hits a bit too cool for me right now at 1.4 ohm.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Sure! Let us know how Sweet Blue is. I'll be sure to post my thoughts on the flavors I bought, too.
> 
> I really wanted a creamy blueberry, but wasn't too impressed with Blue Moo from MBV. At least their juices are cheap, if not the highest quality, and I've found one I don't mind sticking to, so it's not all a waste. Most of their fruit flavors are far too tangy for me and definitely not an ADV, so I'm kind of turned off of fruit flavors for now.
> 
> ...


 
 Will do. I've also asked if they're willing to clone juices. I gotta get someone to get Drip Throat down for me. 
  
 I hear ya. I was pretty excited about Blue Moo from all the reviews, it freakin' blew. I still have Thug Juice in a rotation of mine though. So they do something right.
 Most of their juices are just chemical tasting, sadly. 
  
 If ITC is good on the blueberry, I might just buy their whole lineup.
  
 Ton of people love Space Jam's stuff, so there's a good chance you'll become a fanboy. Let us know!


----------



## Raguvian

OK, so I bought Space Jam Venus... Also found out that the shop that is a 5 minute walk from my apartment carries other brands like Suicide Bunny. Great shop and nice guys there.
  
 Anyways, I tried a little bit of the Suicide Bunny OB there. My battery was dying and my cotton still had some MBV GWAR German Chocolate Beefcake, but WOW it was so amazingly creamy! Definitely need to get that next time I go there.
  
 I've been puffing on the Space Jam Venus. I can already tell I'm in trouble. The GWAR flavors seem so unappetizing now. Hopefully that's not my wallet justifying the higher cost, but I'm loving Venus right now. It's got a strong toasted marshmallow taste on both the inhale and exhale with some nice peanut butter aftertaste. I'm not really tasting any caramel, but it is nice and creamy. Definitely enjoying this, though I feel bad that I'm about to put a hurting on this $25 bottle of juice.
  
 I'm kind of tempted to pick up some 5 Pawns now, too. Maybe I should buy a gourmet bottle once a month just to mix things up. Also, ITCVapes better be damn good so I can stop going through this so quickly!


----------



## paradoxper

Well, that escalated quickly...haha.
  
 What you'll need is a DripClub membership soon enough. I am just gonna say it - if you
 are going to spend your money on "premium" juices check out VapeOholic.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Well, that escalated quickly...haha.
> 
> What you'll need is a DripClub membership soon enough. I am just gonna say it - if you
> are going to spend your money on "premium" juices check out VapeOholic.


 
  
 Thanks! I've added two of VapeOholic's flavors to my "to buy" list (which is growing very quickly now). I really like that you can get them colorless.
  
 DripClub seems like a great deal - $30 for ~60ml, although I suppose that depends on the quality of the juice they send you. I really, really can't wait for the ITCVapes stuff to come in, though I think it'll probably be around 2 weeks before I get around to trying their stuff.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Thanks! I've added two of VapeOholic's flavors to my "to buy" list (which is growing very quickly now). I really like that you can get them colorless.
> 
> DripClub seems like a great deal - $30 for ~60ml, although I suppose that depends on the quality of the juice they send you. I really, really can't wait for the ITCVapes stuff to come in, though I think it'll probably be around 2 weeks before I get around to trying their stuff.


 
 I feel like a shill mentioning them, but they are far and away the best juice manufacturers on this planet. 
  
 DC has pretty good 'screening' or w.e. for who they allow in their catalogue. It's a very easy way to expose yourself to what's popular/new/trending, etc. And it's not all garbage.
  
 At the very least they should be able to put out better product @ value than MB. But I'm hoping they're stellar. I've a few juices lined up I want to try - the blueberry will tell all..


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> I feel like a shill mentioning them, but they are far and away the best juice manufacturers on this planet.
> 
> DC has pretty good 'screening' or w.e. for who they allow in their catalogue. It's a very easy way to expose yourself to what's popular/new/trending, etc. And it's not all garbage.
> 
> At the very least they should be able to put out better product @ value than MB. But I'm hoping they're stellar. I've a few juices lined up I want to try - the blueberry will tell all..


 
  
 What's wrong with VapeOholic? I've never heard of them so I appreciate the heads up.
  
 I'm really tempted to try the 5 Pawns Grandmaster. It's only about $2 more than I paid for the Space Jam (after tax). Maybe in a few months after I try Suicide Bunny OB and some of the VapeOholic stuff. $15-18 is far easier to stomach for a bottle than $25-30 for me.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> What's wrong with VapeOholic? I've never heard of them so I appreciate the heads up.
> 
> I'm really tempted to try the 5 Pawns Grandmaster. It's only about $2 more than I paid for the Space Jam (after tax). Maybe in a few months after I try Suicide Bunny OB and some of the VapeOholic stuff. $15-18 is far easier to stomach for a bottle than $25-30 for me.


 
 VapeOholic is flawless. Wish their prices were cheaper for the amount of juice I go through, that's it.
  
 Just rotate a bottle every month until you hone in on what you dig the most. That vape shop should let you taste everything.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> VapeOholic is flawless. Wish their prices were cheaper for the amount of juice I go through, that's it.
> 
> Just rotate a bottle every month until you hone in on what you dig the most. That vape shop should let you taste everything.


 
  
 They did have all the flavors of Space Jam to try, but were out of some of the samples of Suicide Bunny. Glad I tried OB, though.
  
 The main problem is you have to use your own setup, which means after one flavor it starts getting too mixed up to tell what's good.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> They did have all the flavors of Space Jam to try, but were out of some of the samples of Suicide Bunny. Glad I tried OB, though.
> 
> The main problem is you have to use your own setup, which means after one flavor it starts getting too mixed up to tell what's good.


 
 That's why you gotta roll up in there with half a dozen mods. C'mon Rag!


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> That's why you gotta roll up in there with half a dozen mods. C'mon Rag!


 
  




  
 This isn't helping my vaping spending... although it's a good enough excuse to go buy the Dark Horse RDA I've been eyeing, right?!


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> This isn't helping my vaping spending... although it's a good enough excuse to go buy the Dark Horse RDA I've been eyeing, right?!


 
 Well, nobody said vaping was easy cheap. You know your juices have never tasted better than with the Dark Horse. So you don't really even have a choice.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Well, nobody said vaping was easy cheap. You know your juices have never tasted better than with the Dark Horse. So you don't really even have a choice.


 
  
 Well, if you're content with egos and cartomizers and cheap juice, vaping is pretty cheap!
  
 I think I'll try and be (somewhat) responsible, wait for my Kayfun to get in and then see if I still want to get the Dark Horse. In the mean time, I'm going to see if I can trade my Magma and Caravela drip tip for some juice. Need to keep the inventory low to not feel guilty about buying more mods!


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Well, if you're content with egos and cartomizers and cheap juice, vaping is pretty cheap!
> 
> I think I'll try and be (somewhat) responsible, wait for my Kayfun to get in and then see if I still want to get the Dark Horse. In the mean time, I'm going to see if I can trade my Magma and Caravela drip tip for some juice. Need to keep the inventory low to not feel guilty about buying more mods!


 
 Egos? Cartomizer? Soo 2007. (you wussy carto guys, I'm kidding.)
  
 You have so much stuff coming in - I miss those days. I'm only waiting on the Archon to drop - but besides that I feel boring. Ha.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Egos? Cartomizer? Soo 2007. (you wussy carto guys, I'm kidding.)
> 
> You have so much stuff coming in - I miss those days. I'm only waiting on the Archon to drop - but besides that I feel boring. Ha.


 
  
 What can I say... vaping combines many of my favorite activities - buying stuff, smoking, tasting delicious (or in some cases, not so delicious) flavors, and tinkering! It's no wonder I can't stick to a budget.


----------



## Raguvian

I'm not sure if it's because of the twisted coil or what, but for some reason, even 3mg juice has me buzzing pretty hard. I know RDAs hit harder, but I've been using 3mg for a while and it's never hit me as hard as it is doing now.
  
 Crazy to think I used to vape 24mg in my crappy cartomizers. I'd probably be dead if I tried that with the RDAs. Hopefully the Kayfun (if it's any good) will tame the juice a bit.


----------



## Raguvian

Sorry for the triple post... ITCvapes lured me in with their 12% off sale and I ended up buying the cinnamon graham custard and caramel creme flavors.
  
 Darn you ITC!


----------



## skalkman

Yeah, i'm getting a rig mod.


----------



## TrollDragon

Easily an ADV...


----------



## Raguvian

Cancelled my order for the Innokin MVP 20 watt and just bought an IPV Mini 30W from Amazon. I had a $50 gift card so it came out to $5.
  
 Also bought a Samsung INR18650-25R battery. One of my AW IMR batteries keeps dying after 2-3 hours so I just bought the Samsung on a whim at the vape shop. Also bought a 30ml bottle of Natur Creme for $15.


----------



## TrollDragon

Just won one of these from a FB group, the wait for it's arrival begins...

 http://www.vipstervapes.com/undead/


----------



## Raguvian

^That is awesome! What a cool thing to win.
  
 If my Kayfun V4 clone ends up sucking I'm tempted to get one of those now.


----------



## skalkman

Got myself one of these, it's the YiHi SXMini.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice 100W unit, a pricey toy that is for sure.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Nice 100W unit, a pricey toy that is for sure.


 
 It "only" goes up to 60W with a single battery, they are coming out with an extension for dual battery operation and with that it can push 120W.
 Got fed up with always looking for the cheapest mods that are of actual quality, so i just got myself a really nice one that's (as far as i know) accurate, built well, is pretty ergonomic, won't start scrambling on me (read DNA 40) and that would look good with 23mm attys.


----------



## skalkman

Why not?


----------



## skalkman

Got my friction fit Vaptasia DT today, Yay $25 driptips!
  

  
 Now this bitch is widebore.


----------



## paradoxper

Got my ITC order. The smell is very promising. Very sweet blueberry aroma. Gonna give it a go. Just gotta say I really hate the bottles they use - they need to include droppers.
  
 So fresh out of the mail. I simply don't hate this blueberry. It's got the sweetness I'm looking for and can tell it just needs to steep to really come out.
 But I am refreshingly shocked at how much I am enjoying it right away. All juice except VapeOholic needs to steep and most I can't stand out of the box.
 I'm sort of kicking myself that I didn't just order a bunch of flavors now as this is a tops blueberry already. If their other juice is this good then ITC is a game changer, IMO.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Got my ITC order. The smell is very promising. Very sweet blueberry aroma. Gonna give it a go. Just gotta say I really hate the bottles they use - they need to include droppers.
> 
> So fresh out of the mail. I simply don't hate this blueberry. It's got the sweetness I'm looking for and can tell it just needs to steep to really come out.
> But I am refreshingly shocked at how much I am enjoying it right away. All juice except VapeOholic needs to steep and most I can't stand out of the box.
> I'm sort of kicking myself that I didn't just order a bunch of flavors now as this is a tops blueberry already. If their other juice is this good then ITC is a game changer, IMO.


 
  
 Awesome! Mine were delivered a few days ago but I have been away from home on vacation. I will be able to try them tomorrow night. Based on what I've read, I have high expectations!
  
 I'm going to let most of the flavors steep for a couple weeks before trying them, but will be trying the Samoa cookie flavor right away.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Awesome! Mine were delivered a few days ago but I have been away from home on vacation. I will be able to try them tomorrow night. Based on what I've read, I have high expectations!
> 
> I'm going to let most of the flavors steep for a couple weeks before trying them, but will be trying the Samoa cookie flavor right away.


 
 Get on it! Haha. I am really like these dudes though. Jakob is a really nice guy. I'm gonna send him some DT tomorrow to see if he can clone it.


----------



## TrollDragon

When your iStick decides that everything you put on it is shorted, you will find that cheap rubber insulator on the 510 pin will be broken.
 Replace it with a KangerTech Updated BDC insulator and you are good to go again. The BDC insulator is silicone so it will withstand the soldering iron.
  

  
 Working again with the Golden Pipe Honey Tobacco.


----------



## paradoxper

So I am still diggin' this Sweet Blue. Steep time, na, it's good to go.
  
 Ordered another 240ml of it along with Heaven's Bounty, Black n Blue Cheese, Apple Buns , Silver RY4,
 Beelzebub's Nectar and Dew Cream.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> So I am still diggin' this Sweet Blue. Steep time, na, it's good to go.
> 
> Ordered another 240ml of it along with Heaven's Bounty, Black n Blue Cheese, Apple Buns , Silver RY4,
> Beelzebub's Nectar and Dew Cream.


 
  
 Really interested to hear your thoughts on Apple Buns and RY4.
  
 I just tried Samoan. As someone who's not a huge coconut fan, this is a knock out of the park. With these flavors and prices I don't know if I'm going to get into DIY juices.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Really interested to hear your thoughts on Apple Buns and RY4.
> 
> I just tried Samoan. As someone who's not a huge coconut fan, this is a knock out of the park. With these flavors and prices I don't know if I'm going to get into DIY juices.


 
 Jakob said Apple Buns might be like Drip Throat. I've began to really like RY4's, too.
  
 The one I passed on was Samoan went with Heaven's Bounty instead, which is a cocunut based juice. I was -- this close, but  decided to pass on Samoan. Now I'll have to rethink that decision.
  
 I hear you. I still DIY a few juices mostly for cloud chasing as it's a drain on juice.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Jakob said Apple Buns might be like Drip Throat. I've began to really like RY4's, too.
> 
> The one I passed on was Samoan went with Heaven's Bounty instead, which is a cocunut based juice. I was -- this close, but  decided to pass on Samoan. Now I'll have to rethink that decision.
> 
> I hear you. I still DIY a few juices mostly for cloud chasing as it's a drain on juice.


 
  
 I might still try DIY'ing, but you do have to spend a bit of money to get all the flavors and you don't know how it'll turn out. With ITC being this cheap I don't know...
  
 I am about halfway through my 15ml bottle of Samoan. Just a good ADV, though I probably won't buy it again as I'm not a huge coconut fan.
  
 I just bought 25 feet of Rayon after watching pbusardo's video. I really hope that'll boost my flavors.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> I might still try DIY'ing, but you do have to spend a bit of money to get all the flavors and you don't know how it'll turn out. With ITC being this cheap I don't know...
> 
> I am about halfway through my 15ml bottle of Samoan. Just a good ADV, though I probably won't buy it again as I'm not a huge coconut fan.
> 
> I just bought 25 feet of Rayon after watching pbusardo's video. I really hope that'll boost my flavors.


 
 I am waiting on 10 30ml bottles of TPA flavourings ($65)
 I already have 500ml each of PG & VG ($25)
  
 This will allow me to make 33 30ml bottles of juice with flavour left over for more.
  
 It works out to $2.75 a 30ml bottle. I am only going to making 0mg juice as the nicotine can be a little dangerous to work with and I have been vaping 0mg lately.
  
 Also waiting on the Kafun Undead, an Origen Dripper and an IPV2S to arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Edit: Rayon is AMAZAING, ditch the Koh Gen Do and get a big ole box of Rayon... Much Wicking and Flavour!


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> I am waiting on 10 30ml bottles of TPA flavourings ($65)
> I already have 500ml each of PG & VG ($25)
> 
> This will allow me to make 33 30ml bottles of juice with flavour left over for more.
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I've heard prices can go under $2 for 30ml bottles. I'm still trying to find something that I really want to replicate before buying flavors. So far I'm loving Space Jam Venus but that seems a bit too complicated to try.
  
 Also, you and I are waiting on very similar items, except I'm waiting on worse versions (Kayfun V4 clone, IPV Mini).


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> Yeah, I've heard prices can go under $2 for 30ml bottles. I'm still trying to find something that I really want to replicate before buying flavors. So far I'm loving Space Jam Venus but that seems a bit too complicated to try.
> 
> Also, you and I are waiting on very similar items, except I'm waiting on worse versions (Kayfun V4 clone, IPV Mini).


 
  
 Well i'm waiting for 3x30ml bottles of Coval juice, 100ml of MBV Fuax Hawk and the SXMini. 
 Might try some rayon when i'm done with the jappie i have.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> Yeah, I've heard prices can go under $2 for 30ml bottles. I'm still trying to find something that I really want to replicate before buying flavors. So far I'm loving Space Jam Venus but that seems a bit too complicated to try.
> 
> Also, you and I are waiting on very similar items, except I'm waiting on worse versions (Kayfun V4 clone, IPV Mini).


 

 I still want a V4 clone and that IPV Mini was on my number one choice till I finally decided on the IPV2S. So those are really not worse versions.
  
 And then there is this... 3800mA internal battery and 30W...

 https://www.facebook.com/Innokin.Technology/posts/784716754933172


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> I still want a V4 clone and that IPV Mini was on my number one choice till I finally decided on the IPV2S. So those are really not worse versions.
> 
> And then there is this... 3800mA internal battery and 30W...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Innokin.Technology/posts/784716754933172


 
  
  
 There's also this:
  

  
  
 50W iStick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I hope I'll be happy with the IPV Mini because there are some crazy nice devices coming out already!


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> 50W iStick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Since I had to repair the 510 pin on my 2 month old iStick, I'll take a pass on their gear. I know that one claims to have a floating pin but I still don't trust the quality of the build with threads etc...
  
 I think you will be very happy with the IPVMini.
  
 Too many choices, and that is always the way once you buy something there are 5 others on the horizon. 
 Like the BeyondVape Solara DNA30


Valued at $175USD... If it had a DNA40 chip I could possibly see that price, but for a DNA30.
 And they will replace the battery when it gets old for $37.50...


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Since I had to repair the 510 pin on my 2 month old iStick, I'll take a pass on their gear. I know that one claims to have a floating pin but I still don't trust the quality of the build with threads etc...
> 
> I think you will be very happy with the IPVMini.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For another tenner you could get the SXMini, kind of a no-brainer. Wouldn't get another iStick regardless of promised specs.


----------



## paradoxper

Why aren't you regulated guys all over the DNA 40?


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Why aren't you regulated guys all over the DNA 40?



With all the DOA or scrambeling boards Evolv has been putting out I wouldn't get one. And pure nickle is not something i want to be vaping.

And since all DNA40 mods in europe come in at the same price as a SXMini i went for that instead.


----------



## TrollDragon

The Vapor Flask V2 DNA40 is $359 here and the regular Vapor Shark rDNA40 is $219 before shipping taxes and duty...
  
 If one has a little money to burn then the Vicious Ant Titanium would be the cats pajamas as it takes $6 1050mAh RC batteries.
 But if you could afford the mod, the price of batteries would not be an issue...


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> With all the DOA or scrambeling boards Evolv has been putting out I wouldn't get one. And pure nickle is not something i want to be vaping.
> 
> And since all DNA40 mods in europe come in at the same price as a SXMini i went for that instead.


 
 I see. Nickel is no different from Nichrome that people have been using for quite a while now. Same FOTM stuff as gplat, omega wire, hotwire, etc
 The temp control was very intriguing but the vape was disappointing. Still, for the masses it's the right direction for overall safety and consistency.


----------



## TrollDragon

Or some FDV Donuts...


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> I see. Nickel is no different from Nichrome that people have been using for quite a while now. Same FOTM stuff as gplat, omega wire, hotwire, etc
> The temp control was very intriguing but the vape was disappointing. Still, for the masses it's the right direction for overall safety and consistency.



Sure, it's the next step though it's not there yet.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Or some FDV Donuts...


 
 Ha! Those stupid ******* donuts.


----------



## Raguvian

Tried the Dirty Dutchman - it's kind of soapy. I get a sweet tobacco aftertaste, but it's very flowery/soapy on the inhale. No chocolate/caramel, but I'm going to let it steep for now.
  
 I'm very interested in seeing how the new iStick stacks up build wise. Also interested in seeing the price point it'll be at. I'm sure it'll be at least $60, with those crazy specs. Thinking about it, I'm not too sad about the IPV Mini, because it does have a removable battery, which I always prefer. The wait for it is killing me!
  
 I'm also really interested in trying new builds. I might try a Clapton coil or dual vertical twisted 28g coils on the Veritas. My friend still has my ohm reader so I can't build anything yet.


----------



## TrollDragon

Yeah, I guess they are not really that good.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Tried the Dirty Dutchman - it's kind of soapy. I get a sweet tobacco aftertaste, but it's very flowery/soapy on the inhale. No chocolate/caramel, but I'm going to let it steep for now.
> 
> I'm very interested in seeing how the new iStick stacks up build wise. Also interested in seeing the price point it'll be at. I'm sure it'll be at least $60, with those crazy specs. Thinking about it, I'm not too sad about the IPV Mini, because it does have a removable battery, which I always prefer. The wait for it is killing me!
> 
> I'm also really interested in trying new builds. I might try a Clapton coil or dual vertical twisted 28g coils on the Veritas. My friend still has my ohm reader so I can't build anything yet.


 
 Say it isn't so. Do you water bath your juices or just regular steep? Add tiger coils to your list. They are very good for flavor and clouds.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Say it isn't so. Do you water bath your juices or just regular steep? Add tiger coils to your list. They are very good for flavor and clouds.


 
  
 Just a regular steep. I let them breathe for 8 hours with the caps off with some good shakes before and after the breathing, and more shaking every day. They've been sitting in my mailbox since Saturday so they've been steeping (albeit in some very cold temps) for about 5 days already.
  
 I also just bought another Kayfun V4, this time a Tobeco version. I'm not sure what the Fasttech version is, but it's not a Tobeco for sure, and the Tobeco has been getting some great initial reviews.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> Tried the Dirty Dutchman - it's kind of soapy. I get a sweet tobacco aftertaste, but it's very flowery/soapy on the inhale. No chocolate/caramel, but I'm going to let it steep for now.
> 
> I'm very interested in seeing how the new iStick stacks up build wise. Also interested in seeing the price point it'll be at. I'm sure it'll be at least $60, with those crazy specs. Thinking about it, I'm not too sad about the IPV Mini, because it does have a removable battery, which I always prefer. The wait for it is killing me!
> 
> I'm also really interested in trying new builds. I might try a Clapton coil or dual vertical twisted 28g coils on the Veritas. My friend still has my ohm reader so I can't build anything yet.


 
 I built a few  twisted 28g coils and it took to long to get them up to heat on my current gear. A buddy tried them out on his Plume Veil Clone off of a Dovpo dt-50 and the coil does retain heat for quite a while after firing, also a slower ramp up time. I imagine a Clapton would do the same. I really think all those fancy coils are mostly just for looks and a see what I can do...
  
   
I am going to try a vertical Clapton or two on the Origen when it arrives and see what it is like. Just for Schiit/Giggles mostly and of course some FB/IG cred...


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> I built a few  twisted 28g coils and it took to long to get them up to heat on my current gear. A buddy tried them out on his Plume Veil Clone off of a Dovpo dt-50 and the coil does retain heat for quite a while after firing, also a slower ramp up time. I imagine a Clapton would do the same. I really think all those fancy coils are mostly just for looks and a see what I can do...
> 
> 
> I am going to try a vertical Clapton or two on the Origen when it arrives and see what it is like. Just for Schiit/Giggles mostly and of course some FB/IG cred...


 
  
 I want to try these coils just to see if I can build them, and to tinker with them. I've been using a 5 wrap twisted 26g around a 1/8" bit and it works very well. I think it's sitting around 1.1 ohms. If want to try a 4-5 wrap dual coil 28g twisted build in the Veritas, if I can get it to actually stay.
  
 I'm hoping the real flavor boost will come from the rayon. I'm so excited to try that out.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> I built a few  twisted 28g coils and it took to long to get them up to heat on my current gear. A buddy tried them out on his Plume Veil Clone off of a Dovpo dt-50 and the coil does retain heat for quite a while after firing, also a slower ramp up time. I imagine a Clapton would do the same. I really think all those fancy coils are mostly just for looks and a see what I can do...
> 
> 
> I am going to try a vertical Clapton or two on the Origen when it arrives and see what it is like. Just for Schiit/Giggles mostly and of course some FB/IG cred...


 
  
 The Clapton works by that the inner wire heats up and the outer wraps act as juice channels to keep juice in your coil(s) (at least when dripping).


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> The Clapton works by that the inner wire heats up and the outer wraps act as juice channels to keep juice in your coil(s) (at least when dripping).


 

 I think most of these coils like the Clapton are designed for mech's anyway where there is little or no ramp up time.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> I think most of these coils like the Clapton are designed for mech's anyway where there is little or no ramp up time.


 
 Not true in this case. It depends on your gauge of wire which reflects resistance. Clapton coils are used for the increased surface area, they're more for flavor though
 they can give decent vapor production. And they work fine on regulated devices.


----------



## Raguvian

Just tried a dual coil build on the Veritas. Definitely a challenging build and I don't think I did it all that well. 6 wraps of twisted 28g Kanthal with a single wick going through both coils (also a pain to wick).


----------



## Raguvian

Got my IPV mini and picked up a Big Dripper clone for $25 from the local shop. Probably paid too much for it, but I'm done waiting 6 weeks for fasttech.


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> Got my IPV mini and picked up a Big Dripper clone for $25 from the local shop. Probably paid too much for it, but I'm done waiting 6 weeks for fasttech.


Ooh, get some more pics up! Still waiting for my SX, it's in Sweden at least so i should be able to pick it up next week.


----------



## Raguvian

skalkman said:


> Ooh, get some more pics up! Still waiting for my SX, it's in Sweden at least so i should be able to pick it up next week.


 
  
 Sorry for the crummy picture. So hazy in my room that I can't focus and get a decent one.
  

  
 I love these things. I'm never going back to my mech mod if I can help it. I've got it sitting at around 17W with a 12 wrap, 1 ohm 26g Kanthal and it's just delicious.
  
 I'm going to try doing a 28g dual coil build soon. I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## skalkman

Got my SXMini today!


----------



## Raguvian

NICE! How do you like it? Looks quite small, compared to the iStick. I like how it's so powerful for such a small package. I really wanted one till I saw the price tag.
  
 BTW, after moving to a regulated mod, I can barely use my mech anymore. I can't tell if it's due to a crappy mech or if I'm just better suited to regulated mods.


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> NICE! How do you like it? Looks quite small, compared to the iStick. I like how it's so powerful for such a small package. I really wanted one till I saw the price tag.
> 
> BTW, after moving to a regulated mod, I can barely use my mech anymore. I can't tell if it's due to a crappy mech or if I'm just better suited to regulated mods.


 

 I think it's well worth the price. If it's nice and i want it then I will happily pay more for it.

 Running a twisted 26g spaced build in the lemo at 35W, not the biggest fan of twisted so far need to try a parallel next.


----------



## Raguvian

Couldn't say no to the rainbow!


----------



## TrollDragon

Have you read this post on ECF about the IPV Mini, it seems that there are quite a few that read up to 0.3Ω low on the display.
  
 Never mind I see that you already have...


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> Have you read this post on ECF about the IPV Mini, it seems that there are quite a few that read up to 0.3Ω low on the display.
> 
> Never mind I see that you already have...


 
  
 Best part about using the same username everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It won't let me accept your friend request on the site though...


----------



## skalkman

Taking a chill one.


----------



## Raguvian

Getting my work on.


----------



## TrollDragon

Still waiting on my gear...
  
 The Heatvape Defender looks like what the ole WeeLeaf should have been...

 http://www.heavengifts.com/Heatvape-Defender-VV-VW-Box-Mod-2600mAh-20A.html


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Still waiting on my gear...
> 
> The Heatvape Defender looks like what the ole WeeLeaf should have been...
> 
> http://www.heavengifts.com/Heatvape-Defender-VV-VW-Box-Mod-2600mAh-20A.html


 
  
 That 510 adapter looks great, just flip it for eGo threading. Waiting for my juice to get here and i'm running very low.


----------



## paradoxper

Got my ITC order. I can already tell Silver Ry4 is a dud and Heaven's Bounty isn't for me. Dew Cream is promising as is Beelzebub's Nectar, which
 packs an interesting punch.Black & Blue Cheese might be fun if it's anything reminiscent of Sweet Blue's blueberry.
 Apple Buns is a bummer for me as it doesn't relate to anything like Drip Throat as hoped. But it may be good as its own thing.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Got my ITC order. I can already tell Silver Ry4 is a dud and Heaven's Bounty isn't for me. Dew Cream is promising as is Beelzebub's Nectar, which
> packs an interesting punch.Black & Blue Cheese might be fun if it's anything reminiscent of Sweet Blue's blueberry.
> Apple Buns is a bummer for me as it doesn't relate to anything like Drip Throat as hoped. But it may be good as its own thing.




IMO these juices need to be steeped for at least two weeks. All my juices smelled chemically when I first got them, but now they all smell amazing. I already reordered a 120 ml bottle of CinnaGram custard and a 30 ml bottle of Custard #3, as well as some other flavors like Apple Buns, Berserker and B and B Cheese.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> IMO these juices need to be steeped for at least two weeks. All my juices smelled chemically when I first got them, but now they all smell amazing. I already reordered a 120 ml bottle of CinnaGram custard and a 30 ml bottle of Custard #3, as well as some other flavors like Apple Buns, Berserker and B and B Cheese.


 
 They took a dip in a bath for a few hours at 130'c. I like to give a quick sniff and taste test. I won't touch 'em for a few more weeks.


----------



## Raguvian

Well, I pulled the trigger on an authentic RDA finally.
  
  
 I'm so sorry, wallet. Hopefully I've guilted myself into not spending any more on this hobby till March. I've got enough juice to last me till then. I'll probably only need to buy the cheap stuff (wire and wick).


----------



## TrollDragon

Did ya get one of them Triton's with the Dual Geyser's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.darkroninmodz.com/
  

   
There is a competition to win that rig on FB.

 https://www.facebook.com/darkroninmodz


----------



## TrollDragon

I'd like to try some of these juices as well!
 http://www.thevapetheory.com/juice/high-roller-sweets


----------



## Raguvian

The geyser RDA looks awesome, besides the fact that it can't do single coil builds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I got the Vertex V2. It got reviewed so well by Rip Trippers, and was right at my budget limit. It's supposed to rival the Plume Veil and Veritas for flavor so I figured why not.
  
 It was between that and the Tugboat V2. I REALLY wanted the Tugboat because it comes in baby blue and California editions, but they use that dumb copper center post and I don't like anything other than stainless steel posts.Supposedly the manufacturer is changing to SS posts, but there's no guarantee of getting one from the vendor.


----------



## TrollDragon

DIY Supplies are in, all TFA except for the LorAnn Butter Rum.

  
  
 I really like this Degummed Hemp Fiber as a wicking material, not as good as Rayon IMHO, but still good.

 Yummy ADV.


----------



## Raguvian

Ooh, DIY! I'm so tempted to get into it, but wizard labs never has the flavors I want in stock. Plus I blew my vape budget for this month by buying the authentic Vertex V2 and a lot of ITC juice so I'm going to hold off for a while.
  
 I got my FT Kayfun V4. Man it's complicated. It also reeks of oil so I wasted two tanks of juice due to the machine oil taste.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> Ooh, DIY! I'm so tempted to get into it, but wizard labs never has the flavors I want in stock. Plus I blew my vape budget for this month by buying the authentic Vertex V2 and a lot of ITC juice so I'm going to hold off for a while.
> 
> I got my FT Kayfun V4. Man it's complicated. It also reeks of oil so I wasted two tanks of juice due to the machine oil taste.


 
 Yes there is a lot of experimenting with the flavours... Too much Honey and your vape has a very pungent sweaty sock smell, that 10 ml went down the drain quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 /Rant On
  
 ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS wash new vape gear!
  
 Take the unit completely apart, every screw, post and O ring in their own little bowls. Start with an alcohol soak and swish and rinse. Then off to a bubbly baking soda & vinegar solution soak and a final, thorough, hot water rinse.
  
 Inspect every nook and cranny for metal burrs and filings, dry it all off, reassemble and you are good to go!
  
 /Rant Off
  
 So how is it? Pictures!!!


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> Yes there is a lot of experimenting with the flavours... Too much Honey and your vape has a very pungent sweaty sock smell, that 10 ml went down the drain quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I always wash my vape gear. I usually do a 10 minute soak in hot water and dawn and that usually gets everything off for me. This one is just horrible for some reason. I've let it soak overnight in rubbing alcohol, then will be boiling it in vinegar and water, followed by another soak in dawn and hot water, followed with some scrubbing with a toothbrush, and then maybe another boil.
  
 I don't have any pictures right now, unless you want to see a completely disassembed Kayfun sitting in rubbing alcohol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Some people have noted some leaking at the base. I didn't get that, but then again I'm not sure if I'll get leaking once everything "breaks in" but threading wise I'm pretty impressed with this FT clone. I'm supposed to be getting a Tobeco version at some point but the seller hasn't even shipped it. Might have to cancel that order and reorder elsewhere. I did end up accidentally stabbing a couple o r ings trying to get them off before soaking in alcohol so hopefully I don't get any leaks. thankfully it came with a giant bag of o rings and the manual lists all the o ring sizes so it's not a big deal.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!
  
 I'm still waiting on inbound gear and I am really liking the look of the Project Sub-ohm SilverPlay, nice tank with massive airflow.
  

 http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-SilverPlay-RTA-Atomizer-p/svpy01.htm


----------



## skalkman

Popped a parallel 26g build in the Lemo while I wait for my juice.


----------



## TrollDragon

Parallel 28g and some nice Rayon?


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Parallel 28g and some nice Rayon?


 
 Prallel 26g and jappie.


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm still waiting on inbound gear and I am really liking the look of the Project Sub-ohm SilverPlay, nice tank with massive airflow.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Silverplay does look extremely tempting. I may have to buy that, especially since it's $40. You can run that in single coil mode, right?


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> The Silverplay does look extremely tempting. I may have to buy that, especially since it's $40. You can run that in single coil mode, right?


 
 Nope, it's a dual coil only build like the Youde Goblin.
   
Pros & Cons from ECF user ahgnus:

  
*PROS*
 - Superb Wicking: I chained-vaped it at 60 watts on a regulated mod, and I never got a dry hit or leaks from flooding.
 - Wide Open Air Flow: The air flow is on par with regular RDAs. I was taking lung-hits with minimal restriction.
 - RDA flavor: The flavor was comparable to an average RDA. Spectacular for an RTA.
 - Ease of AFC: AFC ring is nice and snug. It's held by an o-ring, and it's not too tight or loose.
 - Parts Compatibility: I was able to create a ridiculous Franken-Rocket from Kayfun/Russian91 parts I have.

*CONS*
 - Low Fluid Capacity: I ran through 3 ml in less than 10 minutes during my chain-vape session.
 - Noisy: It doesn't whistle, but it's loud. It quickly became annoying.
 - No Single Coil Option
  
 Still for the price it is a sweet looking unit that will push some clouds and has great flavor.
  
 Since it is compatible with Kayfun gear, there is a great parts mix and match scenario to play with which really appeals to me.


----------



## Raguvian

Well darn, I guess I'll be getting a Lemo or something for another tank. Maybe another dripper, depending on how I like the Vertex V2.
  
 I really, really hate how a lot of these attys are dual coil only now. Where's the single coil love?


----------



## TrollDragon

The Billow RTA had great expectations and was supposed to be a Lemo killer but it ended up as a big disappointment for many.
  
 I'll stick with the Kayfun's for single coil and probably get a Silverplay for a dual coil tank option.


----------



## TrollDragon

Still want a Troll RDA as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.eciggity.com/troll-rda-by-a-mod/


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Well darn, I guess I'll be getting a Lemo or something for another tank. Maybe another dripper, depending on how I like the Vertex V2.
> 
> I really, really hate how a lot of these attys are dual coil only now. Where's the single coil love?


 
 There are still a ton that allow for single coil use.


----------



## Paul Graham

paul graham said:


> At the moment Im using a few Flavour Vapour and Totally wicked batteries and clearomizers but going to be getting some new gear soon.
> I also have the iTazte MVP VV/VW Battery/Charger which is pretty cool.
> 
> Will get some pics up later.


 
  
 When I said I was getting some new gear soon, 
 This is kinda what happened 2 weeks before christmas….
  

  

  
 List - 
  
 RDA/RTA/RBA/Tank….
  
 Tobh with Chuff Top 0.8Ohm Dual Coil
 Perseus with Tugboat Drip Tip 0.3Ohm Dual Coil
 Fogger V4 with long Drip Tip 0.5Ohm Dual Coil
 Aspire Atlantis x2 0.5Ohm Single Coil
 Kangertech Aerotank Mega 1.8Ohm Dual Coil
 Kangertech Aerotank Mini 1.8Ohm Single Coil 
 Kangertech Protank 3 x2 1.5Ohm Dual Coil
 Kangertech Protank 3 Mini x2 1.5Ohm Single Coil
 iClear 30 x2
 Mini Nova 
 iClear CE6
  
 Mech Mods/Tube Mods/Box Mods/Pipes…...
  
 Vamo 3
 Vamo 5
 Efire X-Fire
 Stingray V1
 Stingray X
 Tesla Steampunk
 Panzer Black Hawk
 Aspire CF Sub Ohm
 Flavour Vapour Ego style VV Batt
 Hades 26650
 Lavatube 2.0
 ePipe 618
 inoken iTaste MVP2.0
 Vision Spinner 2 x2
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 After having a pre crimbo drink I fell over and my hand must have repeatedly hit the BuyItNow button by accident…….
  
 Can anyone say GAS aka Shinyitis??? LOL My Bad 
  
 I really need to calm down as I still have a new T50p Driver to order, A pair of Fidelio X1's, A DX50, An Intruder and some new cables!
  
 Must Get Priorities Sorted……….


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice Collection!!
  
 You should list it all out for us... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: Those pipes any good?


----------



## Paul Graham

trolldragon said:


> Nice Collection!!
> 
> You should list it all out for us...
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks mate!
 Just edited my last post for ya 
  
 The pipe I have doesn't chuck out major clouds compared to some of my gear, However I find it very adequate for a relaxing Rig Side Vape and it does produce very good vapour, Just not sub ohm clouds or borderline sub clouds.
  
 Im looking at a few new pipes now that will be more versatile with various tanks/batteries etc so I can get more out of them.
  
 Would love an RDA based Pipe capable of Sub Ohm vaping.
 I think it would require an RDA with an angled deck on the inside though to eliminate any leakage……….


----------



## Raguvian

Wow you have a crazy amount of gear!
  
 Do you use all of them? The only problem I don't like with constantly buying devices is I stop using my old ones and they lie around...


----------



## skalkman

This is all my gear.
  

  
 Lemo Drop with a 0.45Ω 26AWG Parallel build wicked with Kumo Japanese Cotton, on a Yihi SXMini with a Efest 35A battery.
Nautilus mini with a 1.9Ω coil, on a Eleaf iStick.
iQueen (POS C5 clone) with a 2.54Ω ohm coil, on a Vision Spinner.
CloudV iCloud.


----------



## TrollDragon

paul graham said:


> Im looking at a few new pipes now that will be more versatile with various tanks/batteries etc so I can get more out of them.
> 
> Would love an RDA based Pipe capable of Sub Ohm vaping.
> I think it would require an RDA with an angled deck on the inside though to eliminate any leakage……….


 
 Thanks for the list.
  
 I like the looks of that Perseus, is that the 30 mm Version?
  
 Yes I don't require a pipe that will chuck the clouds either, I just want something that has the same great flavour as the Kayfuns provide. Since I have switched over to rebuildables, the Aspire Mini and Genitank Mega both reside in a drawer these days.
  
 A pipe with a rebuildable tank would be just the ticket.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> I stop using my old ones and they lie around...


 
 I'll send you my address...


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> This is all my gear.


 
 More nice gear!
  
 I be liking that SX Mini for sure!


----------



## skalkman

Ok, there is an iStick 30W out now!


----------



## TrollDragon

And the iStick 50W as well...


 I have had my experience with the hot firing 20W so I'll give WeeLeaf's a pass...


----------



## Paul Graham

trolldragon said:


> I'll send you my address...


 
  
 He can have mine 'n all


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> And the iStick 50W as well...
> 
> 
> I have had my experience with the hot firing 20W so I'll give WeeLeaf's a pass...


 
 Yeah, still not having buyer's remorse over my SXMini. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 If it breaks on me i have a 1 year warranty on it aswell.


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> I'll send you my address...


 
  
 OK, I don't have THAT much stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I actually gave my Magma clone to a friend. I need to get him started on building coils. He's been using a crappy Ego pen and hasn't been able to kick the analogs.
  
 Also, I can't wait to go home. Just got my second order of ITC juices delivered. Good timing, too, because I have about 5 ml left of the original order. My friend gave me some of his awesome DIY juice (5 pawns Gambit recipe) as well to hold me over while I wait for the ITC to steep. I also am going to buy some vinegar, Simple Green and another toothbrush to give the Kayfun a piece of my mind tonight.


----------



## Raguvian

Kayfun!


----------



## TrollDragon

That is a really sweet looking piece of gear, it sits perfectly on the IPV.


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> That is a really sweet looking piece of gear, it sits perfectly on the IPV.


 
  
 Thanks! I'm still testing it out/breaking it in today before taking it on my road trip tomorrow. Hopefully I won't get any leaks (though I see some juice in the airhole area).
  
 Also, I'm getting the Vertex V2 today! Work can't go by fast enough. Will have pictures and impressions on that soon. Hopefully I can get my batteries today, although with the IPV's passthrough vaping it's not a huge deal. I should also be getting my second Kayfun 4 next week.


----------



## luberconn

for anyone into cannabis concentrates, i just got the Source Orb dual coil atomizer.  it hits hard!!!  solid, heavy build.  i recommend.


----------



## Raguvian

Well, this Kayfun is very finicky. The juice control got stuck open and I can't close it. Also, one of the o rings is leaking and the tank emptied out into my pocket. I'll have to pick up some unflavored dental floss on the way home and put it under the o ring to hopefully make it stop leaking.
  
 Also, my Vertex V2 has been delivered. Only 3 more (long) hours till I can go get it!


----------



## skalkman

Got desperate and picked up some hagsen juice at a shop before a job interview. Not half bad.


----------



## skalkman

So for any of you guys with kayfuns (or any other single coil RTA) try a parallel build! Gives a nice flavor boost and doesn't burn nearly as hot as a twisted build (IMO) with high VG juice at least.


----------



## skalkman

It struck me that i haven't taken a single semi-nice pic of my current setup, so i snapped this rather quickly.


----------



## TrollDragon

That is a nice looking rig. Great Shot!


----------



## Raguvian

So jealous of that SX Mini...
  
 I just got some more Samsung 25R batteries. Tried it in my mech mod but I think my coils in my RDAs are built too high. I would put in a different coil but they work so amazingly well on the IPV that I don't want to tear them out.
  
 The Kayfun on the mech is great though, probably because I vape it at ~11W on the IPV.
  
 Also, my car has a built in IPV Mini holder!


----------



## skalkman

Popped a fresh parallel build in the Lemo, It's great!


----------



## paradoxper

So some recent work will be bringing me more outdoors for a while. I won't risk damaging any of my wood box's, so I've ordered a 
 Sigelei 100w plus. Can't say I like the styling, but this is what seems to be the best regulated mod out there right now.
  
 I don't keep up much with regulated mods anymore, but if any of you know of niche mod makers that offer customized box's 
 using some chipsets capable of at least 100w, let me know.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


>


 
 Now that is a nice clean build!


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> So some recent work will be bringing me more outdoors for a while. I won't risk damaging any of my wood box's, so I've ordered a
> Sigelei 100w plus. Can't say I like the styling, but this is what seems to be the best regulated mod out there right now.
> 
> I don't keep up much with regulated mods anymore, but if any of you know of niche mod makers that offer customized box's
> using some chipsets capable of at least 100w, let me know.



http://www.gbmods.co.uk Jim Shorrock's a great guy and that mod looks like a beast!


----------



## Raguvian

I am waiting for the IPV Mini V2 to come out. Can't wait to see how that performs. Hopefully it's more accurate than the Mini.
  
 I also placed two more $50 orders with ITC. I got my first order last week but I don't have enough to vape and steep so I ordered another one today.


----------



## TrollDragon

The Undead has arrived!
 It is currently on it's second tank of yummy Golden Pipe using a 28g 1.3Ω build with Rayon. Excellent flavour and superior wicking. Considering the price they ask for this unit, it had a lot of oil and a few metal scrap pieces on the 510 pin. Always clean any new units out thoroughly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  I totally disassemble the unit and soak all the parts in an alcohol bath then hot water rinse. Next I pour baking soda on all the pieces and add white vinegar, swish everything around till the bubbling action stops. A final wash with a mild dish soap and thorough hot water rinse. Reassemble an you are good to go.


----------



## Raguvian

Awesome! I love that color combo. I really wish I had gotten a black Kayfun.


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> Awesome! I love that color combo. I really wish I had gotten a black Kayfun.




You can get a black Lemo...


----------



## TrollDragon

The black is excellent, but I have a real like for one of the bell caps.
  
 The Glass version from Trippy Tips is amazing but a tad on the pricy side.

  
 So I'll just settle for a nice looking complete FT kit as you can never have enough Kayfuns!


----------



## paradoxper

That Glass KF-style sure is a looker.


----------



## Raguvian

skalkman said:


> You can get a black Lemo...


 
  
 True, but I think I'm done buying tanks. I still enjoy RDAs more, even though my Kayfun is very convenient. I just wanted two tanks to easily switch flavors. I still haven't gotten my Tobeco Kayfun yet, though.
  
  
 BTW, that glass Kayfun looks crazy! I'd be so nervous using it anywhere but home, which makes it kind of a pointless tank for me.


----------



## paradoxper

Do you guys have any thoughts on the SMY 260w Box? I like the style and it has ridiculous power for not being aimed at really low ohms. I do recall the God Mod that wasn't all that stellar.


----------



## TrollDragon

What about the Hexohm V2?
 https://cravingvapor.com/product/hexohm-v2-110-watt-okl-t20/


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> What about the Hexohm V2?
> https://cravingvapor.com/product/hexohm-v2-110-watt-okl-t20/


 
 The original Hexohm was poor. I haven't kept up with regulated stuff and I feel like I've got a fever. I might give this a shot.
 My 100w plus comes in Wednesday, so I'll know whether or not I want to pursue another then. 
It's looking like going the customized direction may work the best for what I want though.


----------



## TrollDragon

The 100W Plus is supposed to be the box to get these days...

 Now we just need one of these Voop Racks!


----------



## skalkman

Picked up some SpaceJam Galactica on my way home from work. Let's see of it's any good.


----------



## skalkman

Okey, this Galactica stuff so far ain't for me. Gonna leave it to steep and see if it gets any better.


----------



## Raguvian

skalkman said:


> Okey, this Galactica stuff so far ain't for me. Gonna leave it to steep and see if it gets any better.


 
  
 Isn't Space Jam pre made and hence pretty much done steeping by the time you buy it?
  
 I just bought Five Pawns Grandmaster yesterday. I'm having a tough time deciding if I like it more than Space Jam Venus. I am tempted to get another bottle of Venus to compare the the two.
  
 Also, my ITCVapes order and second Kayfun V4 clone are waiting for me in my mailbox. Only two more hours till I can go home!


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> Isn't Space Jam pre made and hence pretty much done steeping by the time you buy it?
> 
> I just bought Five Pawns Grandmaster yesterday. I'm having a tough time deciding if I like it more than Space Jam Venus. I am tempted to get another bottle of Venus to compare the the two.
> 
> Also, my ITCVapes order and second Kayfun V4 clone are waiting for me in my mailbox. Only two more hours till I can go home!




Don't know about that, probably wont hurt too leave it for a bit.


----------



## Raguvian

So I bought another bottle of Venus. I think I still prefer Venus more than Grandmaster because it's got more peanut butter to it. Both are still excellent vapes, though.
  
 Biggest surprise by far was the Lemon Custard Bar from ITCVapes. It is an amazing flavor.
  
 Also, I was walking back from the vape shop with my Venus and vaping my Kayfun when a cop pulled over and asked me if it was a marijuana pipe. She was extremely nice about it though and was pretty interested in the Kayfun, saying she'd never seen one before.
  
 It probably doesn't help that my new tank looks like this:


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> So I bought another bottle of Venus. I think I still prefer Venus more than Grandmaster because it's got more peanut butter to it. Both are still excellent vapes, though.
> 
> Biggest surprise by far was the Lemon Custard Bar from ITCVapes. It is an amazing flavor.
> 
> ...


 
  
 "That's not a marlboro, he must be smoking weed" Yeah, i have gotten something like that too.
  
 I have also found a new hobby of mine; When i see people vaping POS ego systems without any sort of respect too the people around them (just puffing away and blowing vapor into peoples faces, just like most smokers would do) I walk up to/stand beside them and take a big toot (at 40-50W ish, which is where I vape most of the time) and "Chuck a Cloud™" which with my Lemo is a modestly dense 5-6ft plume and see them tuck their egos back in their pocket and walk of in shame.


----------



## skalkman

Just bought a VLS Vulcan RDA and some 34awg K1, gonna clapton that bitch as soon as i get it.


----------



## TrollDragon

Still waiting on the IPV2S from Eciggity... It will be 14 business days tomorrow. Since the tracking number was buggered up in Hawaii I have no idea where it is, just have to keep checking the Post Office daily.

On a side note all the threads have all stripped out if that PoS Eleaf iStick. It is sitting on the bench waiting for a Fat Daddy 510 V4 setup to arrive. The top plate and bottom plates are chromed white metal, they cut threads into white metal... 

The new ones are supposed to be SS, but I have had my fill of Eleaf.

I hate waiting!


----------



## paradoxper

Got my 100W plus in. Couldn't get the damn thing to power on with a few batteries for some reason. Almost packed it back up. I persevered!
  
 Been vaping an hour or so - I am a believer. We'll see how long the battery lasts and how it handles lower ohm builds, etc, but I am loving this thing.
 .2 ohms on my Quasar 90 watts is really nice. I get a tad warmer of a vape than per my usual on my TIT or CCI or any other mech. I'll probably push it to 100w just to see how the vape fairs
 as well as run it through the rest of my atty's. 
  
 Build quality is great the ergonomics stink and It's a bit heavy. It's the same with all my Box's besides my TIT which is just fluid in your hands and very light. So I'll most likely get a custom box made
 with that same style. But for $100 or so I can't complain.


----------



## paradoxper

I also got another order of Beetlejuice in. This has kind of become my sole ADV. The more I vape this stuff the more and more it pulls away from my other juices.


----------



## Raguvian

Nice! I am slowly narrowing my juices down to ADVs. I've got 5 ADVs from ITC so far and am quite happy with those. One in particular has been an amazing standout that I can't get enough of.


----------



## TrollDragon

That is one serious bottle of juice!


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Nice! I am slowly narrowing my juices down to ADVs. I've got 5 ADVs from ITC so far and am quite happy with those. One in particular has been an amazing standout that I can't get enough of.


 
  
 ITC blew me away with Beelzebub's Nectar. But Dew Cream makes me sick to my stomache. Ha. Solid line overall though.
  


trolldragon said:


> That is one serious bottle of juice!


 
 I wish i could buy it by the liter, but I can settle for 500ml.


----------



## jaybo1

I'm a big fan of my vape! when i first used it i coughed like crazy every time. but after a while i got used to it. prefer it to cigs now.


----------



## skalkman

Should be getting my Vulcan RDA and ~200ml of juice later today, excited to start dripping.


----------



## JustinZ

Loving my iStick / Nautilus 
  
 I've mainly been ordering my e juice from Vista Vapors and I feel like its inconsistent ... 
 anybody have feedback on them?


----------



## skalkman

Got my Vulcan today, dripping some CovalVapes Pearberry. Tasty!


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> ITC blew me away with Beelzebub's Nectar. But Dew Cream makes me sick to my stomache. Ha. Solid line overall though.
> 
> I wish i could buy it by the liter, but I can settle for 500ml.


 
  
 Yep, I've been able to finish most of the bottles I've bought from ITC. The only ones I really do not like at all are Mach 10 and Cool Mint Cookie. Can't finish either of those.
  
 I'm just going to stick with them though. They've got great prices and fast shipping and I've found 4-5 ADVs too.
  
  


skalkman said:


> Got my Vulcan today, dripping some CovalVapes Pearberry. Tasty!


 
  
 Nice! How do you like the Vulcan?
  
 I'm really tempted to buy another Kayfun v4 clone next month (but in black) but I still feel so bad about spending so much this month that I think I'll pass till March or so. The V4 I've got right now works so well that I really don't need to buy another one yet. I am going to buy a SMPL clone in copper and call it a day with the gear for now.


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> Yep, I've been able to finish most of the bottles I've bought from ITC. The only ones I really do not like at all are Mach 10 and Cool Mint Cookie. Can't finish either of those.
> 
> I'm just going to stick with them though. They've got great prices and fast shipping and I've found 4-5 ADVs too.
> 
> ...




Like it so far, the vape is a lot cooler than my lemo even at 60W with the lemo at 40W. Gues those heatsinks do work, gonna try a twisted build in it, running a simple centerpost 26g build for now.


----------



## Raguvian

Broke down and bought a copper SMPL clone yesterday. Can't wait to see if I like it more on my dripper or Kayfun.


----------



## skalkman

Got a parallel 26g build going in the vulcan, came out to 0.25 with 7 wraps. She's a spittin'. Probably the worst looking build i've done but it performs quite nicely!


----------



## paradoxper

Bah. I just ordered a Mutation X v3. Really happy they've included a single coil option.


----------



## Raguvian

I put a twisted 5 wrap 28g micro coil in my Vertex. IPV Mini reads it at .3 (but won't fire it obviously) so I threw it on my mech mod. I'm really loving the Vertex on a mech. I can't wait to get my SMPL clone (hopefully by Tuesday!).


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> I put a twisted 5 wrap 28g micro coil in my Vertex. IPV Mini reads it at .3 (but won't fire it obviously) so I threw it on my mech mod. I'm really loving the Vertex on a mech. I can't wait to get my SMPL clone (hopefully by Tuesday!).


 
 You just need a different box mod. In a perfect world that .5 build would be pushing 60w. Mechs, to me, 
 are really only useful for super sub ohm builds.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> You just need a different box mod. In a perfect world that .5 build would be pushing 60w. Mechs, to me,
> are really only useful for super sub ohm builds.


 
  
 Yeah. I'm thinking about getting an IPV Mini V2 since it can fire down to .3 ohms and up to 70 watts, but I think I'd rather just step up to a dual battery setup and get an IPV4. I put a .5 ohm build in my Vertex and at 30W it's still not a great vape. I think it'd be much better at 40-50 watts.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Yeah. I'm thinking about getting an IPV Mini V2 since it can fire down to .3 ohms and up to 70 watts, but I think I'd rather just step up to a dual battery setup and get an IPV4. I put a .5 ohm build in my Vertex and at 30W it's still not a great vape. I think it'd be much better at 40-50 watts.


 
 Just keep in mind about some of those chips amp limits if you do decide you want to go even lower. I think you'd be real happy with the IPV4. I know the 100w plus
 has been an eye opener for me.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Just keep in mind about some of those chips amp limits if you do decide you want to go even lower. I think you'd be real happy with the IPV4. I know the 100w plus
> has been an eye opener for me.


 
  
 Yeah I ended up throwing my Kayfun on the IPV. I like my mech mods more for the Kayfun, especially on the go, but at least the IPV isn't getting taxed in the slightest.
  
 Who knows, maybe I'll end up liking a hybrid mech mod so much that I'll just end up not getting another box mod...


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Yeah I ended up throwing my Kayfun on the IPV. I like my mech mods more for the Kayfun, especially on the go, but at least the IPV isn't getting taxed in the slightest.
> 
> *Who knows, maybe I'll end up liking a hybrid mech mod so much that I'll just end up not getting another box mod...*


 
 You will miss the regulation after having to switch out your damn batteries too often.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> You will miss the regulation after having to switch out your damn batteries too often.


 
  
 This is the truth! I hate how quickly the voltage drops on the mech mods, but I do have two batteries and I use it as a home setup. I am getting spoiled by being able to use the passthrough charging on the IPV though. Plus, my battery lasts all day in the mech mod with the Kayfun.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> This is the truth! I hate how quickly the voltage drops on the mech mods, but I do have two batteries and I use it as a home setup. I am getting spoiled by being able to use the passthrough charging on the IPV though. Plus, my battery lasts all day in the mech mod with the Kayfun.


 
 At home it won't matter, but out and about... On a .2 build vaping at 90w/4.7v I am just now at 50% from this morning,
 that would have long been 3.6v drained on my TIT. I guess if you keep your ohms high enough though it may not be a problem either way.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> At home it won't matter, but out and about... On a .2 build vaping at 90w/4.7v I am just now at 50% from this morning,
> that would have long been 3.6v drained on my TIT. I guess if you keep your ohms high enough though it may not be a problem either way.


 
  
 Yeah, the Kayfun's got a 1.2ohm coil in it.
  
 How do you like the Sigelei? It's around the same price as what the IPV4 should be. It's kind of tempting, though I do like the IPV4 form factor more.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Yeah, the Kayfun's got a 1.2ohm coil in it.
> 
> How do you like the Sigelei? It's around the same price as what the IPV4 should be. It's kind of tempting, though I do like the IPV4 form factor more.


 
 That explains it all. Smart man. 
  
 I am digging it hard. Performance wise it's great. Battery life is long especially if at higher ohms. A .5 build lasted what seemed like days. My biggest gripe
 is the form factor isn't sleek in any way. That is, it's a little big and heavy, but I'm use to a much smaller and lighter box. And then minor gripes are with the
 magnetic door, which seems to be an issue with all these box's. It can be damn hard at times to pull of. Switch over to 2 magnets instead of 4. And lastly,
 the freakin' button. I hate it. I don't like super clicky buttons and my button rattles if I vigorously shake it. I'd take this over any type of $100 box mod though
 and that includes my CCI or TIT, it's just way more versatile and performs just as good within reasonable builds. My CCI is for .09. TIT is for .2 primarily
 and the Sigelei has brought me back to a plethora of builds and performs just as well as the TIT.
  
 Form factor is super important though so it might be best to go with the IPV4. I'd just stick with any chipset that can handle more than 20 amps.
 The Rapor is a POS and so is the OKR.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> That explains it all. Smart man.
> 
> I am digging it hard. Performance wise it's great. Battery life is long especially if at higher ohms. A .5 build lasted what seemed like days. My biggest gripe
> is the form factor isn't sleek in any way. That is, it's a little big and heavy, but I'm use to a much smaller and lighter box. And then minor gripes are with the
> ...


 
  
 Magnetic door seems awesome to me. One of my only gripes with the Mini is the ugly battery cap. It doesn't match the rest of the mod at all and they haven't fixed that for the V2 either. Some sort of spring loaded battery door from the bottom or a side access panel would have made it look so much better.
  
 BTW, does the Sigelei have a micro usb with passthrough charging? I'm not sure if the IPV4 will have passthrough charging but I like being able to leave the battery in the mod and just use the built in charger. The passthrough on the Mini is nice since my battery is usually dead as I'm vaping it at the chip's limits most of the time, but I don't know if the USB port will be able to support passthrough charging/vaping with a dual battery setup, especially at crazy high wattages. The battery life from a dual should more than make up for the loss of passthrough charging though. I'm interested to see what the battery life of the Mini V2 will be like, since it'll be a 70W device with a single battery.
  
  
 On an unrelated note, ITCVapes Lemon Bar has become my all time #1, even over Space Jam and Five Pawns. It's great in both my RDA and Kayfun. I'm going to be ordering a 240ml of it soon.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Magnetic door seems awesome to me. One of my only gripes with the Mini is the ugly battery cap. It doesn't match the rest of the mod at all and they haven't fixed that for the V2 either. Some sort of spring loaded battery door from the bottom or a side access panel would have made it look so much better.
> 
> BTW, does the Sigelei have a micro usb with passthrough charging? I'm not sure if the IPV4 will have passthrough charging but I like being able to leave the battery in the mod and just use the built in charger. The passthrough on the Mini is nice since my battery is usually dead as I'm vaping it at the chip's limits most of the time, but I don't know if the USB port will be able to support passthrough charging/vaping with a dual battery setup, especially at crazy high wattages. The battery life from a dual should more than make up for the loss of passthrough charging though. I'm interested to see what the battery life of the Mini V2 will be like, since it'll be a 70W device with a single battery.
> 
> ...


 
 It kind of is awesome. But really it's not important and more of a PITA. If you can get a full days charge out of your device you are golden. I actually prefer magnetic backs that have sliding doors. Like the CCI box. My TIT has weak ass magnets and barely hold together. So I guess there are potential downsides to all these implementations.
  
 Nope. I wouldn't trust pass through charging, personally. Dual battery's whether in parallel or series will bump battery life quite a bit. As said, the regulation
 in series is far outlasting my other box's in parallel. I'd wager a guess that a single battery at 70w will drain rather quickly though. 
  
 That kind of says a lot, doesn't it. I bought 240ml of Beelzebub's Nectar. That flavor is just weirdly awesome. If you like licorice, yum. If not, just stay away. Ha.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> It kind of is awesome. But really it's not important and more of a PITA. If you can get a full days charge out of your device you are golden. I actually prefer magnetic backs that have sliding doors. Like the CCI box. My TIT has weak ass magnets and barely hold together. So I guess there are potential downsides to all these implementations.
> 
> Nope. I wouldn't trust pass through charging, personally. Dual battery's whether in parallel or series will bump battery life quite a bit. As said, the regulation
> in series is far outlasting my other box's in parallel. I'd wager a guess that a single battery at 70w will drain rather quickly though.
> ...


 
  
 Beelzebub's nectar is one of those that sound really good but could also be really bad. The cinnamon cream sounds amazing but I don't know if I like licorice. I was vaping yesterday and decided to throw on some MBV Hawk Sauce on my newly wicked RDA. I didn't realize it had menthol in it and had to dump out my new wick and wash the RDA. I hate menthol.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Beelzebub's nectar is one of those that sound really good but could also be really bad. The cinnamon cream sounds amazing but I don't know if I like licorice. I was vaping yesterday and decided to throw on some MBV Hawk Sauce on my newly wicked RDA. I didn't realize it had menthol in it and had to dump out my new wick and wash the RDA. I hate menthol.


 
 I'd say most will find it disturbing. It was a trip on first drip. It's really a subtle pineapple upfront that just disappears when this red hot warms the crap out of your mouth
 and then you get a nice cool licorice on the exhale. The combo is just exotic.
  
 Yikes! MBV!!! Why?! I don't remember Hawk Sauce having menthol in it. That was one of my first juices ever and I loved it the first go, but after I reordered it was garbage
 for some reason. Stick to quality juices.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> I'd say most will find it disturbing. It was a trip on first drip. It's really a subtle pineapple upfront that just disappears when this red hot warms the crap out of your mouth
> and then you get a nice cool licorice on the exhale. The combo is just exotic.
> 
> Yikes! MBV!!! Why?! I don't remember Hawk Sauce having menthol in it. That was one of my first juices ever and I loved it the first go, but after I reordered it was garbage
> for some reason. Stick to quality juices.


 
  
 I had been chain vaping my nic juices and I had some 0 nicotine MBV samples lying around that I hadn't opened so I figured why not try them. That was a pretty horrible idea. I can't believe I used to exclusively buy MBV stuff. ITC is like a buck or two more expensive and completely blows them out of the water.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> I had been chain vaping my nic juices and I had some 0 nicotine MBV samples lying around that I hadn't opened so I figured why not try them. That was a pretty horrible idea. I can't believe I used to exclusively buy MBV stuff. ITC is like a buck or two more expensive and completely blows them out of the water.


 
 Learned your lesson. Everyone has a trial with MBV. You got me itching to order some Thug Juice just to see...
  
 I don't think I've had one ITC order that was absolute garbage. The RY's weren't for me, but that's more preference than
 their lack of quality.


----------



## skalkman

Rocking the parallel build i posted earlier at 50W with some MBV Fuax Hawk on the SXMini.

That IPV4 does look pretty nice, but meh. The SXMini does the job and after that a Gepetto may be on the cards.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Learned your lesson. Everyone has a trial with MBV. You got me itching to order some Thug Juice just to see...
> 
> I don't think I've had one ITC order that was absolute garbage. The RY's weren't for me, but that's more preference than
> their lack of quality.


 
  
 Yep, I've got 3 ADVs from ITC, plus a couple more that I'd re-order in smaller quantities, and I still have a long list of flavors I need to try.
  
 The only ones that I really hate from them are Cool Mint Cookie and Mach 10. I don't like coffee vapes so I wasn't surprised by Mach 10, and CMC tastes like toothpaste because the menthol/mint is just so incredibly strong. In fact it ruins my wicks and it takes a hot soak in water to get the mint smell and taste out. They're still not unvapeable though. I'll probably finish them at some point.
  
 The only thing I don't like about ITC is that a lot of their flavors seem to only work well in either my tank or my RDA. Custard #3 for example is far too weak for my Kayfun but tastes great in my RDA, while Puddin #9 tastes really weird in my RDA but is quite good in the tank because it mutes the flavors a bit. It's been interesting trying to find which ones work well in both.


----------



## Raguvian

skalkman said:


> Rocking the parallel build i posted earlier at 50W with some MBV Fuax Hawk on the SXMini.
> 
> That IPV4 does look pretty nice, but meh. The SXMini does the job and after that a Gepetto may be on the cards.


 
  
  
 The only thing stopping me from an IPV4 (btw I'm glad they got rid of that silly fingerprint button) is that at $110+, I could save up for a bit longer and get a REO.
  
 Of course, that opens up a whole different can of worms...


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Yep, I've got 3 ADVs from ITC, plus a couple more that I'd re-order in smaller quantities, and I still have a long list of flavors I need to try.
> 
> The only ones that I really hate from them are Cool Mint Cookie and Mach 10. I don't like coffee vapes so I wasn't surprised by Mach 10, and CMC tastes like toothpaste because the menthol/mint is just so incredibly strong. In fact it ruins my wicks and it takes a hot soak in water to get the mint smell and taste out. They're still not unvapeable though. I'll probably finish them at some point.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about ITC is that a lot of their flavors seem to only work well in either my tank or my RDA. Custard #3 for example is far too weak for my Kayfun but tastes great in my RDA, while Puddin #9 tastes really weird in my RDA but is quite good in the tank because it mutes the flavors a bit. It's been interesting trying to find which ones work well in both.


 
 I need to get on more of their stuff as well. I ordered Thrasher with Beelzebub because I enjoyed the licorice so much.
 But it has menthol too, which you've made me apprehensive about now.
  
 Oh, I tried Puddin. Yuck. I only wanted the blueberry, but I didn't get much of it. The aroma is there but it's overtaken by a overly creamy vanilla/gram profile.
 Maybe but probably not I'll try to find a Kayfun or some tank and see how the flavor compares to my RDA's.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> I need to get on more of their stuff as well. I ordered Thrasher with Beelzebub because I enjoyed the licorice so much.
> But it has menthol too, which you've made me apprehensive about now.
> 
> Oh, I tried Puddin. Yuck. I only wanted the blueberry, but I didn't get much of it. The aroma is there but it's overtaken by a overly creamy vanilla/gram profile.
> Maybe but probably not I'll try to find a Kayfun or some tank and see how the flavor compares to my RDA's.


 
  
 Puddin #9 in my tank kind of tones down the vanilla a bit to me. I still vastly prefer Black and Blue Cheese though so I'm not reordering Puddin #9. I'm also not a huge fan of ITC's banana flavor so far, although Monkey Cake has improved a lot as it's steeped.
  
 If you're OK with clones, the Tobeco Kayfun V4 is only ~$22 and has been absolutely perfect for me. Just needs a good cleaning and it's good to go. I am extremely tempted to pick up another one in black at some point in the future, but for now I'm happy with it. The only problem with it for me is that the air flow is kind of restrictive even with the airflow screw removed. It's a pretty restrictive lung hit for me. I might get the Kayfun 4S kit for the increased airflow.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Puddin #9 in my tank kind of tones down the vanilla a bit to me. I still vastly prefer Black and Blue Cheese though so I'm not reordering Puddin #9. I'm also not a huge fan of ITC's banana flavor so far, although Monkey Cake has improved a lot as it's steeped.
> 
> If you're OK with clones, the Tobeco Kayfun V4 is only ~$22 and has been absolutely perfect for me. Just needs a good cleaning and it's good to go. I am extremely tempted to pick up another one in black at some point in the future, but for now I'm happy with it. The only problem with it for me is that the air flow is kind of restrictive even with the airflow screw removed. It's a pretty restrictive lung hit for me. I might get the Kayfun 4S kit for the increased airflow.


 
 Yea, so maybe I need to try it in a tank. Black and Blue Cheese is pretty good. I reserve that for evening vapes and don't overdue it. I've never had a 
 banana based vape. Blueballz was the closest thing to it being a blueberry but mostly banana vape. 
  
 I haven't had any clones, so I don't know. I suppose if quality has gone up as opposed to what seemed like a year ago it was very hit and miss, I may try it if I can't
 find my Kayfun. I also might have to brush up on exactly what has changed on the Kayfun's since I have a very old version. Ha. I like the idea of being able to
 go back to mouth to lung though.


----------



## skalkman

Ended up cranking it up to to 60W, it's nice, dense and warm. I seem to start out about halfway and cranking it fully with every mod i get.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Yea, so maybe I need to try it in a tank. Black and Blue Cheese is pretty good. I reserve that for evening vapes and don't overdue it. I've never had a
> banana based vape. Blueballz was the closest thing to it being a blueberry but mostly banana vape.
> 
> I haven't had any clones, so I don't know. I suppose if quality has gone up as opposed to what seemed like a year ago it was very hit and miss, I may try it if I can't
> ...


 
  
 I have two Kayfun V4 clones. One of them from Fasttech is pretty crappy. The Tobeco version is great and I'd recommend it if you're just interested in trying one.
  
 The V4 has a juice control system so you can shut off the juice control and fill the tank from the top without it flooding. It's a neat system, although it is pretty complex and has a steep learning curve at first.


----------



## TrollDragon

Deleted, didn't wick too well.


----------



## paradoxper

Double bah. Just ordered the Yep RDA, which looks entirely interesting.


----------



## Angel Ou

raguvian said:


> The only thing stopping me from an IPV4 (btw I'm glad they got rid of that silly fingerprint button) is that at $110+, I could save up for a bit longer and get a REO.
> 
> Of course, that opens up a whole different can of worms...


 
  Your setup loooks very cool


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Double bah. Just ordered the Yep RDA, which looks entirely interesting.


 
  
 That does look very interesting. What are the bottom air flow slots for? I don't see them leading to anything on the deck...


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> That does look very interesting. What are the bottom air flow slots for? I don't see them leading to anything on the deck...


 
 There are fins on the bottom, but they're hidden. The air flow slots just allow the heat to dissipate.


----------



## TrollDragon

Hey @Raguvian how it the IPV mini working? Does it give you all the power you need for the drippers and the tanks?
  
 What kind of battery life are you getting?
  
 The IPV2S I fear is long lost and gone... So I'll need to order something in the meanwhile till I get that mess all sorted out.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> Hey @Raguvian how it the IPV mini working? Does it give you all the power you need for the drippers and the tanks?
> 
> What kind of battery life are you getting?
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's pretty good. I dropped it the other day and the 510 connection shifted a bit because the Kayfun on top was so heavy but I was able to push it back into place. It's more than enough for my Kayfun since I run it at a 1.2 ohm coil and 15 watts, but with a .5 ohm build in my RDA I have to max it out at 30 watts to get a decent vape and even then I want more, so I've been using my RDA on my mech mod now.
  
 I would buy it again, but only for use with my tank. Battery life with the Kayfun is pretty long since it's doesn't use much power but if you run it at .5 ohms and 30 watts it drains really quick. I was thinking of getting the Mini v2 when it comes out because it goes up to 70 watts and .3 ohms but I think I'd rather go with a dual 18650 setup just for increased battery life.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> It's pretty good. I dropped it the other day and the 510 connection shifted a bit because the Kayfun on top was so heavy but I was able to push it back into place. It's more than enough for my Kayfun since I run it at a 1.2 ohm coil and 15 watts, but with a .5 ohm build in my RDA I have to max it out at 30 watts to get a decent vape and even then I want more, so I've been using my RDA on my mech mod now.
> 
> I would buy it again, but only for use with my tank. Battery life with the Kayfun is pretty long since it's doesn't use much power but if you run it at .5 ohms and 30 watts it drains really quick. I was thinking of getting the Mini v2 when it comes out because it goes up to 70 watts and .3 ohms but I think I'd rather go with a dual 18650 setup just for increased battery life.


 

 Thanks that is good to know, I'll probably pass on the mini then as the Origen has arrived. I want to do a few sub ohm builds in it just for Schiit's and Giggles.


  

 What an UGLY little deck to build on and wick. One needs good eyes and a decent dexterity for this little guy...
 Amazing build quality for $11 from FT, I think there will be some premade coils in the next order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Juiced up with MLV Vader Puddin on a single coil 1.7 Ohm build.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Thanks that is good to know, I'll probably pass on the mini then as the Origen has arrived. I want to do a few sub ohm builds in it just for Schiit's and Giggles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You'll probably be fine with 30W at first i remember putting my lemo on the 20W iStick and thinking it was the ****.
 I run my vulcan at 50-60W on my SXMini with a Efest 35A battery and I get a solid half day on chaining it and 1-1½ if i'm working. With my lemo at 35W i get a full day of chaining and 2-3 if i'm working.


----------



## Raguvian

Bought a Zenith V2 clone from angelcigs for $7. Also bought a REO Grand, but didn't realize it doesn't take standard RDAs. D'oh!
  
 I emailed the guy and hopefully he can switch my order to a Grand Low Profile.


----------



## skalkman

raguvian said:


> Bought a Zenith V2 clone from angelcigs for $7. Also bought a REO Grand, but didn't realize it doesn't take standard RDAs. D'oh!
> 
> I emailed the guy and hopefully he can switch my order to a Grand Low Profile.



So, getting your squonk on?


----------



## Raguvian

skalkman said:


> So, getting your squonk on?


 
  
 Yep. Not getting the flavor I want out of the Kayfun and my Mini is kinda dead so I'm just going to get the best of both worlds with a squonk box. It'll be a while though because I have to sort out getting my order fixed to get an LP and get the Vertex modified. I'm not sending in the Vertex till I get the Zenith so I don't have to go without a dripper for long.


----------



## jaybo1

i have this one


----------



## TrollDragon

Well the WeeLeaf is now fixed with a FatDaddy 510 V4 connector!

 Dennis from FatDaddy is a great guy and really easy to buy from.


  
 I had to make a new top for it as I destroyed the white metal one it came with. I used a piece of Lexan and I only have a Dremel and the drill press accessory for it to work with so it does not look as good as the laser cut one a user sells on ECF. His were out of stock so I had to make a new top since the FD510 is quite deep.

Here are the build pictures for those who want to see them.


----------



## TrollDragon

jaybo1 said:


> i have this one


 
 Nice!
 How is the iClear30 working for you? My buddy has a VTR and got rid of the iClear30s for a Kanger Aerotank, it works much better for him with less dry hits.


----------



## Raguvian

Yay! My SMPL clone was delivered! Can't wait to get it.
  
 Also, my Vertex is tasting horrible right now. I think it needs a rewick. Yuck.


----------



## TrollDragon

Today's yummy is provided by the Origen V2 & Dynasty Royal Edition Black Ice DT.
 A 1.3Ω Vertical Single Coil wicked with De-gummed Hemp and some MLV Vader Puddin.


----------



## Raguvian

Today's setup:
  
 Freshly wicked and coiled .3 ohm Vertex V2 on a SMPL clone with Lemon Bar from ITC.
  

  
  
 Now I'm not sure if I even want a squonk box anymore. This is just amazing.


----------



## paradoxper

Mutation X V3 came in today. I have a chest cold so I'm not vaping too hard, but it's pretty badass.


----------



## Raguvian

Nice! What kind of build is that? I'd love to try a crazy dual coil twisted build like that but my Mini could never push out that many watts to power such a setup.
  
  
 I'm kind of debating what kind of setup I want to have. I just want to have two good setups and be done with it, no more buying tons of clones and crappy things.
  
 I'm loving my SMPL + Vertex setup, but I'm not so good at dripping while standing at work and keep getting leaks everywhere. I'm thinking of getting the Vertex bottom fed so I can get a REO LP, and then getting a Derringer to put on the SMPL for home dripping since I tend to switch up flavors a lot at home.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Nice! What kind of build is that? I'd love to try a crazy dual coil twisted build like that but my Mini could never push out that many watts to power such a setup.
> 
> 
> I'm kind of debating what kind of setup I want to have. I just want to have two good setups and be done with it, no more buying tons of clones and crappy things.
> ...


 
 I find twisted coils push the most flavor while producing big clouds with low ohms. 
 It's twisted 24G dual coils. 7 wraps and something like 3mm ID, at .18 ohms.
  
 I hear ya. I'm always debating about tanks for the capacity but they never give me the vape I want. More than that,
 I've been around the block with so many RDA's and the Quasar still is by far my favorite flavor chaser,
 cloud chasing can get a bit fun but I also think I'm done buying toys.
  
 Have you played around with how you drip? I over drip always on my Quasar and the way I've worked it so
 I never get leakage is learn how many drops it can hold and then position the airholes horizontal 
 (Left to Right instead of Up and Down or crooked, etc)
 this way when I tip it forward to vape it never leaks.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> I find twisted coils push the most flavor while producing big clouds with low ohms.
> It's twisted 24G dual coils. 7 wraps and something like 3mm ID, at .18 ohms.
> 
> I hear ya. I'm always debating about tanks for the capacity but they never give me the vape I want. More than that,
> ...


 
  
 I need to start counting my drips and drip through the drip tip or 510 hole. I always pull the entire top cap off which means resetting my airflow when I put it back on and since I fill it up as much as I can it ends up spilling a bit when trying to put the cap back on. I probably waste a bit of juice this way every day.
  
 Since I'm running my RDA in single coil mode, I think I'm going to try putting a thin bed of rayon in it to see if that will keep the juice from swishing around the inside as much.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> I need to start counting my drips and drip through the drip tip or 510 hole. I always pull the entire top cap off which means resetting my airflow when I put it back on and since I fill it up as much as I can it ends up spilling a bit when trying to put the cap back on. I probably waste a bit of juice this way every day.
> 
> Since I'm running my RDA in single coil mode, I think I'm going to try putting a thin bed of rayon in it to see if that will keep the juice from swishing around the inside as much.


 
 Ha. Yea, you should really only need to pull the top cap off with super sub ohm builds. Screw all that work for an ADV. How are you wicking?


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Ha. Yea, you should really only need to pull the top cap off with super sub ohm builds. Screw all that work for an ADV. How are you wicking?


 
  
 Right now it's got wick on one half of the juice well where the coil is, and on the other side there is nothing, which means when there's juice in there it can slosh around and leak out of the airhole. With a bed of wick it should absorb and keep it in better. I'm going to experiment tonight.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Right now it's got wick on one half of the juice well where the coil is, and on the other side there is nothing, which means when there's juice in there it can slosh around and leak out of the airhole. With a bed of wick it should absorb and keep it in better. I'm going to experiment tonight.


 
 Try even tails - where one goes under and across the entire deck tucked towards the back of the post and the other is under across the entire deck
 but tucked more towards the front, just don't pack it too tight.
  
 This is how I wick my Quasar. Single coil and over drip like a mofo. Probably 20 drops each time, no leaking.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Try even tails - where one goes under and across the entire deck tucked towards the back of the post and the other is under across the entire deck
> but tucked more towards the front, just don't pack it too tight.
> 
> This is how I wick my Quasar. Single coil and over drip like a mofo. Probably 20 drops each time, no leaking.


 
  
 I want to try rewicking like that, but the posts on the Vertex are giant. I need to see if I can sneak a bit of rayon through.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> I want to try rewicking like that, but the posts on the Vertex are giant. I need to see if I can sneak a bit of rayon through.


 
 Let us know your findings.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Let us know your findings.


 
  
 Just tried wicking it this way:
  

  

  
 The tail coming off the negative end of the coil loops under the coil and goes to the back of the juice well. The tail coming off the positive side is split, with part of it going in the well under the coil and part going to the back of the well.
  

  
 After quickly vaping it. It's not quite fully dry, but you can see the bed of wick on the opposite side of the coil has started drying out, meaning it's still able to wick juice to the coil.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> Just tried wicking it this way:
> 
> The tail coming off the negative end of the coil loops under the coil and goes to the back of the juice well. The tail coming off the positive side is split, with part of it going in the well under the coil and part going to the back of the well.
> 
> After quickly vaping it. It's not quite fully dry, but you can see the bed of wick on the opposite side of the coil has started drying out, meaning it's still able to wick juice to the coil.


 
 Yea, something like that should work. It looks like you might be using too much cotton the back side. But it's hard to tell from the pics. Now just vape with your airholes horizontal and you shouldn't have any problems with leaking.


----------



## paradoxper

So I'm still pretty sick, but I got the Yep RDA in. The draw is different. This feels way more open than the Mutation X and maybe even my Militia.
 The well is gigantic. I'm not sure how many drops I could fit but I'm gonna guess at least 50. I'll have to test it out. Still not vaping hard but this can chuck some huge clouds. 
  
 Twisted 26g dual coil. 6 wraps and something like 3mm ID at .3 ohms


----------



## thoughtcriminal

Vape mail today!!!


----------



## paradoxper

thoughtcriminal said:


> Vape mail today!!!


 
 Nice! What's your build?


----------



## paradoxper

Been vaping this Yep RDA like crazy. Really enjoying the single coil option here.
  
 24g twisted single coil. 5 wraps and something like 3mm ID at .2 ohms. And the ridiculous well on this thing.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

paradoxper said:


> Nice! What's your build?




Twisted 30g and 26g wrapped 8 times on a hobbyist screwdriver. Measures .63ohm and runs fantastic at 60w.
Atty is a mutation xl with one airflow control shaved off for single coil goodness.
Yaeliq's caramel apple is very good, though the apple is a bit muted. Hopefully some steeping will bring it forward


----------



## paradoxper

Ok. After spending some time chasing clouds with the Mutation X and Yep I went back to heaven with my Quasar. So I've finally decided to dive onto the Astron, which is the successor of the Quasar.
 And with that, I am done cloud chasing. 
  
 At heart I'm a flavor chaser even at .2 ohms. I am also deathly addicted to hot vapes. 
  
 On its way.
  

  
 If you want the Mutation X V3 or Militia, Mephisto, PlumeVeil, Yep, Magma or whatever else. Let me know.
 You just cover shipping.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Generous paradoxper!
 You have a PM.


----------



## paradoxper

Oh. Does anybody want an Authentic V3 Flip. I don't know. Like $50. I'll provide some VTC batteries as well?


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Oh. Does anybody want an Authentic V3 Flip. I don't know. Like $50. I'll provide some VTC batteries as well?


 
 sent you a PM.


----------



## jaybo1

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> How is the iClear30 working for you? My buddy has a VTR and got rid of the iClear30s for a Kanger Aerotank, it works much better for him with less dry hits.


 
 i prefer the iclear. i originally had the aerotank but i didnt like the hit from it. i feel i get a better hit with the iclear.


----------



## skalkman

jaybo1 said:


> i prefer the iclear. i originally had the aerotank but i didnt like the hit from it. i feel i get a better hit with the iclear.


 
 what was it about the aerotank that you didn't like?


----------



## paradoxper

Got the Astron in today. Awesome flavor. Not sure if it's actually better than the Quasar as I've only built a regular dual coil. But it's on point.
 More than that, there is more airflow so this thing can chuck it quite well. Sports a 3mm well instead of the incredibly small 1mm well
 of the Quasar. Love the sleeker look, it's really elegant.
  
 What I hate! Any RDA that's $80 or more should come with spares. This came with nothing! Quasar also lacked. I'll have to see if these use the same
 screws and o rings as I have a lifetime supply.
  
 What I love! The dual holes in the positive post make doing dual coils (without needing continuous strands) very easy. Still not as breezy as what a positive block offers.
  
 Everything I love about the Quasar just a little better. A more reduced chamber, more airflow and a deeper well.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Got the Astron in today. Awesome flavor. Not sure if it's actually better than the Quasar as I've only built a regular dual coil. But it's on point.
> More than that, there is more airflow so this thing can chuck it quite well. Sports a 3mm well instead of the incredibly small 1mm well
> of the Quasar. Love the sleeker look, it's really elegant.
> 
> ...


Looking good indead!


----------



## Textfeud

Just ordered the Gprov Mod. It's a lovely wooden box mod with the SX350 chip. Also means I have to sell my Dani to get some of the money back. If anyone wants a Dani Extreme M with extension cap and three batteries, let me know.


----------



## TrollDragon

Well a second IPV2s has departed Louisville KY heading my way from Eciggity (They reshipped it)... It will be just over 45 days in total I have been waiting for the IPV2s by the time the reshipment gets here. Hopefully with the email discussions I have had with them, they will provide a selection of shipping options for Canadian customers.

 In the meantime while I wait I have had two shipments from FatDaddyVapes in Hawaii, here is the latest one which should have been included with the 510 connector but wasn't. Dennis dropped them in the mail the next day after I told him about it, he is great guy to do business with!
  
 Knurled M1.6 Kayfun deck screws, nice flat bottom for trapping the wire. Just twist them down with your fingers.
  
 Pay no attention to the wire sticking out or the right, I just swapped out the regular screws for the knurled without changing the coil.


 The above in on the HeatVape Kayfun 3.1 ES and the Undead will have them installed as well when I rebuild it.

  
 I have another package that should be here today or tomorrow. Can't wait for that one! Hopefully the IPV2s doesn't get waylaid again and arrives soon so I can properly use what is in that box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 A big mahalo nui loa to Dennis from FDV.


----------



## skalkman

Got the flip today.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice looking mech.


----------



## paradoxper

Lookin' good! How are you liking the Flip?


----------



## jaybo1

skalkman said:


> what was it about the aerotank that you didn't like?


 
 the suction or whatever you call it. and the mouthpiece kept coming out. it wasn't very tight in there.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Lookin' good! How are you liking the Flip?


 It's boss.


----------



## skalkman

So, first day of mechlyfe. I prefer regulated TBH but for sexappeal a nice mech is the way to go.


----------



## TrollDragon

Looks great but how the hell do you do use 12mg on a dripper... It would tear the throat out of me. 3mg is perfect for lung inhales, 6mg is just a little too harsh for me.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> So, first day of mechlyfe. I prefer regulated TBH but for sexappeal a nice mech is the way to go.


 
 Yup. I am addicted to box mods now, but you can always throw a kick in the Flip.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Looks great but how the hell do you do use 12mg on a dripper... It would tear the throat out of me. 3mg is perfect for lung inhales, 6mg is just a little too harsh for me.


 
 12mg at 0.2ohms. I never smoked but i used loose Snus for 5 years straight so i need a lot of nicotine, so 12mg hits just right for me.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Yup. I am addicted to box mods now, but you can always throw a kick in the Flip.


 
 To little power mate, the kick 2 only goes up to 15W. If someone would make a 50 or 60W kick i would be all over that thing.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> To little power mate, the kick 2 only goes up to 15W. If someone would make a 50 or 60W kick i would be all over that thing.


 
 That's why you'd need to build above 1 ohm. However, I didn't realize you vaped at such low ohms. I had always thought you were at 
 .7 or .8. A .2'er, Ha. 1 ohms definitely would bore your vape buds.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> 12mg at 0.2ohms. I never smoked but i used loose Snus for 5 years straight so i need a lot of nicotine, so 12mg hits just right for me.


 
 If it works for you, all is good!
  
 I tried Skoal a few times and didn't care much for it over cigarette's. I also tried a bit of Chew once and that was definitely NOT for me...


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> If it works for you, all is good!
> 
> I tried Skoal a few times and didn't care much for it over cigarette's. I also tried a bit of Chew once and that was definitely NOT for me...


 
 Skoal shouldn't be allowed to be called snus, even the cheepest "students" snus (granted it's a proper swedish snus) is miles better than skoal. I still crave a fat "prilla" of Ettan Lös from time to time.


----------



## skalkman

Couldn't seem too figure out why the flip hit so week at 0.2. Then i tested the VTC4 paradox included in the SXMini and fired it at 60W. That VTC4 sags like a MOFO, if i hit it at 60W (3.63V) it sags down to 3.1! guess i need to get me some fresh new batteries.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Couldn't seem too figure out why the flip hit so week at 0.2. Then i tested the VTC4 paradox included in the SXMini and fired it at 60W. That VTC4 sags like a MOFO, if i hit it at 60W (3.63V) it sags down to 3.1! guess i need to get me some fresh new batteries.


 
 Dude, you have to fully charge the batteries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sorry about those oldie batts. Those were my remaining VTC's as I've switched to 25r's.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Dude, you have to fully charge the batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I did, that was the applied voltage, the battery was resting at 3.8v (after using it for a day), which as far as i know should be fine?


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> I did, that was the applied voltage, the battery was resting at 3.8v, which as far as i know should be fine?


 
 Those were used pretty heavily with super sub builds so they're just wearing down.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Dude, you have to fully charge the batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How are the Smurf 25r's working in the Sigelei? Are they lasting for a decent duration in subohm?


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Those were used pretty heavily with super sub builds so they're just wearing down.


 
 Just what i thought.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> How are the Smurf 25r's working in the Sigelei? Are they lasting for a decent duration in subohm?


 
 I like them much more than anything else I've tried. They get me through the day at .2 ohms 88-92w. 
  


skalkman said:


> Just what i thought.


 
 LOL


----------



## skalkman

Tried the other VTC paradox included and that seems to be in better condition over all. Have ordered some 25r's but wont get then untill monday.


----------



## TrollDragon

The IPV2s has *FINALLY* arrived and there is an Atty or two in my mailbox waiting to be picked up... 





  
 This is going to be a long day with Vapemail waiting to be picked up and a spool of 24g itching to be wrapped.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Tried the other VTC paradox included and that seems to in better condition over all. Have ordered some 25r's but wont get then untill monday.


 
  
 There are also the Yellow LG's. I am not convinced they're any better than the 25r's though.


trolldragon said:


> The IPV2s has *FINALLY* arrived and there is an Atty or two in my mailbox waiting to be picked up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Seems like perfect timing. Hope you have plenty of juice to go through!


----------



## paradoxper

Argh. Ordered a V-box and CCI ABS box. I swear this is it. And the Vengeance RDA. Today I am out of hand..


----------



## skalkman

Got my "Cloud Chasing™" sleave for the vulcan today. This thing is quite redic.


----------



## paradoxper

Awesome addition. Looks like there is a ton of airflow flowing through there


----------



## TrollDragon

Been playing with the CCI Militia and the truly Amazing Mutation X V3. Testing out many different coil and wick configurations.
  

 I need to find a decent drip tip for the Militia, something wide bore for sure!
 Many Thanks!


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Been playing with the CCI Militia and the truly Amazing Mutation X V3. Testing out many different coil and wick configurations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out the Vapetasia Presure Fit DT. 7.3mm bore. It's the widest i've seen that isn't a chufftop.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Check out the Vapetasia Presure Fit DT. 7.3mm bore. It's the widest i've seen that isn't a chufftop.


 

 Yes, a review on SuckMyMod shows the Vapetasia on the Militia... I shall pick one up.
  
 The burrs and the look of the holes in the Militia top cap had bothered me. It just looked so unfinished, almost like they were punched into the metal instead of drilled.
  
 A little ball grind stone in the Dremel took care of the burs and a buffing wheel cleaned up the marks.

  
 The picture doesn't do it justice as the mirror finish just has way too much reflection.


----------



## paradoxper

Kurt probably did hole punch them. Quality is certainly not as good as Archon or Mutation considering they used Patriot clones. How do you feel the
 Militia compares to the Mutation?


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Kurt probably did hole punch them. Quality is certainly not as good as Archon or Mutation considering they used Patriot clones. How do you feel the
> Militia compares to the Mutation?


 

 Since the Militia is a dual only RDA and unfortunately, I didn't pick up any 26g wire. The IPV2s output really sags when there is a 0.2 build on the Militia at 50W or higher. I am going to take it up to a buddy tonight and try it on his GX-200, since that is a hybrid mech it should work like a charm with the build. I did have a dual Dragon nano coil on it with some a 30g I twisted up. I liked the vapor production and the IPV2s fired it nicely, but I didn't have it wicked quite properly and was getting dry hits. So I ripped that out and put in a standard dual 24g 0.2 build to try on the GX-200.
  
 I put a single 24g 0.6 in the Mutation and set the air control to single. When I fired it at 35W, I was quite impressed with the excellent flavor and vapor production it provided at that wattage. I think the Mutation is going to be my go to RDA for sure. The IPV2s eats batteries when you go higher up in the watts and I'd like to have it last most of the day if possible, so a low wattage build on the mutation is excellent.
  
 Juice consumption is a totally different story... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I need to pick up more 28g, some 26g as well as more Rayon, so I can continue to learn the best builds for me on these two RDA's. Much, Much easier to build both of these than the Origen.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Since the Militia is a dual only RDA and unfortunately, I didn't pick up any 26g wire. The IPV2s output really sags when there is a 0.2 build on the Militia at 50W or higher. I am going to take it up to a buddy tonight and try it on his GX-200, since that is a hybrid mech it should work like a charm with the build. I did have a dual Dragon nano coil on it with some a 30g I twisted up. I liked the vapor production and the IPV2s fired it nicely, but I didn't have it wicked quite properly and was getting dry hits. So I ripped that out and put in a standard dual 24g 0.2 build to try on the GX-200.
> 
> I put a single 24g 0.6 in the Mutation and set the air control to single. When I fired it at 35W, I was quite impressed with the excellent flavor and vapor production it provided at that wattage. I think the Mutation is going to be my go to RDA for sure. The IPV2s eats batteries when you go higher up in the watts and I'd like to have it last most of the day if possible, so a low wattage build on the mutation is excellent.
> 
> ...


 
 Why don't you pick up an unregulated mod to build low and push those atty's? Interested to see your findings. I like the Mutation X for the clouds,
 I just didn't exactly care for the flavor from it. Surprisingly I feel the Militia is better in that department.
  
 Haha! Hope you have some juice left, the weekend ain't over with yet.


----------



## paradoxper

I ordered a liter of Bettlejuice and some 240ml of Kryptonite, which I hadn't had in a while. I was ready to settle down..


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Why don't you pick up an unregulated mod to build low and push those atty's? Interested to see your findings. I like the Mutation X for the clouds,
> I just didn't exactly care for the flavor from it. Surprisingly I feel the Militia is better in that department.
> 
> Haha! Hope you have some juice left, the weekend ain't over with yet.


 
  
 It is probably the build I have on the Militia that makes it not as good as the Mutation for me. Everyone talks about the amazing flavor the Origen V2 has, but I find it to have less flavor than my Kayfuns... Go figure, it has to be the builds.
  
 I might just do that, a Stainless Nemesis or Stingray X from FT would be good enough to check out. I know absolutely nothing about mech mods, so how do you know when to stop using the current battery without damaging it.
  
 Got enough juice to last the storm that is rolling through here, I think 24" has fallen so far, and a serious wind to blow it all around.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> It is probably the build I have on the Militia that makes it not as good as the Mutation for me. Everyone talks about the amazing flavor the Origen V2 has, but I find it to have less flavor than my Kayfuns... Go figure, it has to be the builds.
> 
> I might just do that, a Stainless Nemesis or Stingray X from FT would be good enough to check out. I know absolutely nothing about mech mods, so how do you know when to stop using the current battery without damaging it.
> 
> Got enough juice to last the storm that is rolling through here, I think 24" has fallen so far, and a serious wind to blow it all around.


 
 I really like the Origen, great flavor, but a PITA to build with. Especially if you're into twisted builds. Still among my fav flavor atty.
  
 I'll assume you'll familiarize yourself with how mech mods work per shorting, hot switch's, voltage drop, proper batteries, etc.
 As for how you'll know when to change your battery. After using a mech for a while you'll get use to performance drop off.
 You can also grab a external volt meter which will measure where you're at to help you along until you can just 'feel' it.
  
 I have an ABS box coming in, which I may not use much. It's a parallel 18650. So you may feel more comfortable having that extra amperage.
 Let me know if you may be interested.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> I really like the Origen, great flavor, but a PITA to build with. Especially if you're into twisted builds. Still among my fav flavor atty.
> 
> I'll assume you'll familiarize yourself with how mech mods work per shorting, hot switch's, voltage drop, proper batteries, etc.
> As for how you'll know when to change your battery. After using a mech for a while you'll get use to performance drop off.
> ...


Putting batteries in parallel won't give you more amparage per say but rather unloads the stress on both batteries. If you have two 25r's in there you will still have a cantinuos disharge of 20A, but if you are pulling let's say 20A for the ease of it you'll be pulling 10A of each battery and not 20 of each.


----------



## skalkman

Today's weapon of choice. Using my stock Lemo DT, it brings back the flavor and warmth I lost when switching to the CC barrel (and i think it looks kinda classy). Need to get a twisted build in there and I'll be in heaven.


----------



## skalkman

Darwin Mods 100w squonker. Might be interesting for you guys.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Putting batteries in parallel won't give you more amparage per say but rather unloads the stress on both batteries. If you have two 25r's in there you will still have a cantinuos disharge of 20A, but if you are pulling let's say 20A for the ease of it you'll be pulling 10A of each battery and not 20 of each.


 
 That's wrong. You may check batteryuniversity to understand. Paralleling batteries is how you are able to achieve higher amp rating with
 multi cell packs. What is more the truth is it's not exactly doubling amperage because there are always varying internal resistance, etc
 so you can be looking at current differentials. Now, series also shares the load of both batteries.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Darwin Mods 100w squonker. Might be interesting for you guys.


 
 Oh Dang, I do have an Astron...and Quasar. Must check out.


----------



## TrollDragon

If I was going to squonk... I would have to get a Reo and a Nuppin.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> If I was going to squnok... I would have to get a Reo and a Nuppin.


 
 I would probably jump on a Squonker if one came out in dual 18650.


----------



## skalkman

Stocked up on wire yeaterday, will probably get it today sometime.
  
 Got some 26g KA1, 24g KA1, 32g KA1, 0.4 KA1 ribbon and some 28g Cr20Ni80.


----------



## paradoxper

Got the ABS Box and Vengeance RDA. Vengeance is a good improvement on the Magma, I just haven't gotten any leaks. The style is also nicer.
 ABS box is working great, like the convenience of a volt meter. First full mechanical box and I just don't like the switch. Many times I don't press hard enough to fire
 so it's a little annoying. I'll have to see if my V-box, which also sports a full mechanical switch isn't any better. One thing I forgot, no heat transfer to the mod, love it.
 Been use to the Sigelei which is always running warm.
  



  
 I also ordered 2 more Quasars and will probably pick up another Astron. Think the Carbon Quasar is gonna look real sleek on the V-box. Then I'm done!


----------



## paradoxper

Pretty impressed by the Astron. 24g nichrome 6 wraps I think 3mm or 2.5mm-ish ID .15 ohms. Chucking really hard but retaining the most flavor I've tasted this low.
 I might see if I can go down to 22g or maybe 20g but I think that may end up too hot.


----------



## paradoxper

And twisted 24g dual coil. 5 wraps 2.7mm ID .12 ohms. This isn't nearly as good on the Yep. Too much airflow isn't a good thing. Typical cloud chasing build. No flavor.


----------



## skalkman

Got myself some 25r's yesterday.



Ready for work.


----------



## TrollDragon

Today the weapon of choice is...


----------



## skalkman

Wraped some tigers with 28g ni80 and 0.4 ribon.



Came out to 3.5ohms at 5 wraps, prefer my usual parallel 26g kanthal build in terms of flavour. Rampup is a lot faster though.


----------



## TrollDragon

I can never get a dual build to wick evenly...
 Guess I'll have to pay more attention to equal wicks.


----------



## paradoxper

More BJ. And a whole lot more incoming. And this will become my sole ADV with Grenada and Drip Throat rounding out my at home vapes.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> I can never get a dual build to wick evenly...
> Guess I'll have to pay more attention to equal wicks.


Try to get the coils as centered as possible and cut the wicks dead even at the same time. Works every time for me.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Try to get the coils as centered as possible and cut the wicks dead even at the same time. Works every time for me.


 

 Excellent, I will try this out on the next dual build.


----------



## skalkman

Tonights build. Twisted 28g ni80, 6 wraps, 2.4mm ID, 0.21ohms.


----------



## paradoxper

VapeOholic V-box. So badass. Actually smaller than my T.I.T and much better build being CNC'ed I expected perfect fit and finish rather than handmade mods.
 Nice deep engraving, a weirdly super sily smooth feel the wood. Very happy. One sexy mod.


----------



## paradoxper

And some Kryptonite to pair nicely with it.


----------



## TrollDragon

Green Juice!
  
 I need to try that and a bottle of GWAR Spew in the Kayfun Undead.


----------



## paradoxper

I usually get it uncolored, but I don't mind vaping the green stuff.


----------



## paradoxper

Bah. That mother****ing V-Box vented a pair of my 25rs. So back it goes for replacement. Kurt was out of 25rs so I ordered the LG's.
 Will see how I feel those fair against the Samsung's. Pretty pissed, but I am enjoying the CCI ABS box quite a bit, it rips harder than all my mods.
 Kind of wish I hadn't let go of my other CCI box to compare but Kurt puts fairydust into his box's. 
  
 Still enjoying this 24g nichrome dual coil. Gonna rip it out soon and go back to kanthal, but it's been fun.
  
 Beetlejuice with CCI ABS box and Astron. Heavenly.


----------



## TrollDragon

Venting is nasty... One of the locals had a Cloudpor 30 short and burn on him.
 Good thing no one was hurt when it happened.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Venting is nasty... One of the locals had a Cloudpor 30 short and burn on him.
> Good thing no one was hurt when it happened.


 
 Not my first rodeo so I didn't panic. The contacts were defective. Vincent is gonna replace it and I'm sure it'll be good to go. I've had great experiences
 with VapeOholic and all the Pinoy groups we're in,


----------



## TrollDragon

Speaking of Pinoy, you should have grabbed up a Dark Ronin Triton mod...


----------



## paradoxper

I personally think those mods are gimmicky. As are quad coils, nichrome wire, etc.


----------



## skalkman

Went back to my usual 26g parallel build, went a litte lower this time sitting at 0.16ohms. Parallel is the build for me, tried twisted, claptons, standard micros, and helix. I get the heat and flavour i wan't and it doesn't require lots of tools.


----------



## skalkman

Okay, i'm looking for my next dripper my options so far are: Astron, Vertex V2 , Vengance, Veritas, Quasar and the Freakshow. I like warmth and masses of flavour.


----------



## paradoxper

Single coil - Quasar. By far the more warm and flavorful. Cons - you have to get use to an extremely small deck and tiny juice well. 
 Dual coil - Vertex or Astron. I think Astron has better flavor than Vertex, but Vertex has more aiflow. 
  
 Haven't tried the Freakshow and the reception so far doesn't seem too fanatical.
  
 Magma was never on the same level flavor wise, Vengeance isn't either. Unless you dig quad coil builds, pass.


----------



## TrollDragon

Snapped off the center post of the Kayfun 3.1 last night...
  
 Since there are none here in Canada, I am trying to find one that is not at least a month and a half away or gouge shipping for a screw in an envelope.
  
 If anyone has a spare kicking around let me know.

 Thanks!


----------



## paradoxper

Wanted to show off the Buhawi with the V-box, maybe next week. Fow now, looking sexy on the Sigelei.
  
 Also got the LG HE4's in. Interested to compare those to the 25r.


----------



## TrollDragon

Sweet!
  
 A user on Kayfun Korner is sending me up a center pin!


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Wanted to show off the Buhawi with the V-box, maybe next week. Fow now, looking sexy on the Sigelei.
> 
> Also got the LG HE4's in. Interested to compare those to the 25r.


 
  
 That Buhawi has a really interesting airflow for sure.

 I read that the HE4's are supposed to be superior to the HE2's and the 25R's so let us know how they work out.


----------



## paradoxper

Spent a whole day vaping on the Buhawi and the HE4's.
  
 HE4's: way different from the Samsung 25r's. They're yellow. They seem like stand-ins, to me, overall happy with them.
  
 Buhawi: I like this atty. Flavor is good - not Quasar or Astron good, but those are really my benchmarks. Very comparable to most flavor atty's I've experienced.
 The airflow is tight. Feels there is as much resistance as my Quasar, though I actually blow denser clouds with a single coil on the Quasar.
  
 I would say Iam slightly disappointed as I was hoping it'd feel a little more open.
 The design is somewhat smart. It is rather leak proof, however, you can flood it. I may try to rewick this more like my Quasar and see if I can't increase the capacity.


----------



## Textfeud

Got my wooden SX350 box mod. Love it!


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Got my wooden SX350 box mod. Love it!


 
 How are you liking the form factor?


----------



## paradoxper

I should be all set on BJ for a while.


----------



## Textfeud

It's great. Button feels amazing. Had my doubts, but I love the form factor!


----------



## paradoxper

So here's my first plunge into 0mg. I'll slowly wean off 3mg - finish my last liters and drop to 0mg for good. 
 I actually haven't noticed any difference, flavor is same, throat hit is still there, excited there isn't a perceivable drop off.


----------



## Textfeud

Good job man! I just went from 18mg to 12mg and now to 3mg. I have some juice from Cloud Chasers (Roar and Metronome) and really like those. They are 39,99 for 120ML. But the one that is amazing and the best one I've ever tasted is Mystique Prometheus (18,99€ for 30ML). It's pretty costly, but it's AMAZING. Also getting VCT from Ripe Vapes. That one is even more expensive (27,50€ for 30ML) but is also supposed to be amazeballs. I only vape those expensive ones once in a while with a good wine or scotch. Not for ADV. Wouldn't be able to afford it.
  
 But I gotta tell you, I'm so glad I quit smoking and started vaping. It's just so MUCH better.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Good job man! I just went from 18mg to 12mg and now to 3mg. I have some juice from Cloud Chasers (Roar and Metronome) and really like those. They are 39,99 for 120ML. But the one that is amazing and the best one I've ever tasted is Mystique Prometheus (18,99€ for 30ML). It's pretty costly, but it's AMAZING. Also getting VCT from Ripe Vapes. That one is even more expensive (27,50€ for 30ML) but is also supposed to be amazeballs. I only vape those expensive ones once in a while with a good wine or scotch. Not for ADV. Wouldn't be able to afford it.
> 
> But I gotta tell you, I'm so glad I quit smoking and started vaping. It's just so MUCH better.


 
 Took me long enough. Ha. That is a steep drop. So congrats on the fast movement. 
  
 I am about done with juices, there's just so much and a new FOTM every time I refresh a group page. Ha. I like CCI as well, the cereal craze is out of hand.
  
 The only downside, vaping has been such a costly endeavor. Delving into every new/popular atty and mod it was a pricey process. But more rewarding than smoking ever could have been. I've also met a ton of great people, which is maybe the most special thing vaping has brought to my life. 
 I feel I'm in a good place to stop and enjoy what I like.


----------



## skalkman

Got a twisted 24g going in the Vulcan. Had to do a continous strand, took me a few tries but it's all good now. I can finally use the cloudchasing barrel with my vapetasia tip and actually get some pretty good flavour.


----------



## Angel Ou

Got the sigelei 50w today! Very nice!


----------



## skalkman

Just bought a 23mm Astron. Buzzing right now.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Just bought a 23mm Astron. Buzzing right now.


 
 SUCH a fanboy. I am buzzin' for ya!


----------



## paradoxper

Either VapeOholic is a mastermind, or these dudes are scared little girls. I've sent Drip Throat to, eh, half a dozen people. None have even attempted to clone DT.
  
 At least one has helped me in picking out some key flavors (so we think.)
  
 Ordered a bunch of crap this evening. Gonna clone it myself.


----------



## TrollDragon

Fixed a dt-50 for a buddy with a FDV 510 V3 connector. The 510 pin section on the Dovpo is just held on with thin hard plastic washer screwed to the top cap. One device that has too long a center pin and this plastic washer starts to crack, eventually it will snap and render the connection useless.
  
 FDV for the win again!


----------



## skalkman

Astron's shipped. Just hope i have some juice left when i get it since i'm bloody low atm.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Astron's shipped. Just hope i have some juice left when i get it since i'm bloody low atm.


 
 F5F5F5F5F5F5!F5!!F5!!!F5!!!!F5!!!!!F5!!!!!!F5!!!!!!!F5!!!!!!!F5!!!!!!!!


----------



## paradoxper

Moar Grenada! Giant Vapes have been awesome through my first few orders. They've shipped out each order within 20 min of ordering. Stellar Customer Service.


----------



## nehcrow

Ordered the iStick 50W + Lemo Drop. Any idea what to expect? What's a good resistance for the coil if I'm building my own?


----------



## paradoxper

Depends what you like. Always good to start above 1 ohms and experiment from there.


----------



## nehcrow

Have any experience with the Lemo? What's the prebuilt coils ohms can't find it anywhere
Also I might sub ohm since the iStick is built with it. I'll probs use a lower Nic juice as I don't want to die. So am I to expect bigger clouds, less flavour with sub ohm?


----------



## paradoxper

I have tried the Lemo, but I'm not the one to answer this for you. I am not a fan of any tank system comparative to what I'm accustomed to.
 A rough guess of pre built coils is 1 ohm - maybe 1.5 ohms. 
  
 IMO if you want clouds and flavor you'll need to get a RDA, that's the penultimate. I tried out the Atlantis and thought it was pretty good for what it was.
 So I think it's a good start, there's just better out there after you get your feet wet.
  
 Other things to factor in along the way, pg/vg levels, nic level, how much juice you're willing to run through, how warm or cool a vape you prefer etc etc.


----------



## nehcrow

paradoxper said:


> I have tried the Lemo, but I'm not the one to answer this for you. I am not a fan of any tank system comparative to what I'm accustomed to.
> A rough guess of pre built coils is 1 ohm - maybe 1.5 ohms.
> 
> IMO if you want clouds and flavor you'll need to get a RDA, that's the penultimate. I tried out the Atlantis and thought it was pretty good for what it was.
> ...


 
 What was your opinion on the taste/vapor production on the Lemo?
 Atlantis was something I was looking at it but from what I've read it had slightly less 'performance' compared to Subtank and Delta II and Lemo...
 Also needs a dedicated prebuilt coil which is annoying, I always burnt one on the Nautilus in a few weeks

 EDIT: Any recommendations for a good RDA? I wouldn't mind having a nice RTA and RDA


----------



## paradoxper

nehcrow said:


> What was your opinion on the taste/vapor production on the Lemo?
> Atlantis was something I was looking at it but from what I've read it had slightly less 'performance' compared to Subtank and Delta II and Lemo...
> Also needs a dedicated prebuilt coil which is annoying, I always burnt one on the Nautilus in a few weeks
> 
> EDIT: Any recommendations for a good RDA? I wouldn't mind having a nice RTA and RDA


 
 Depends on the perspective. For a tank it was really good. Lots of good points in vapor, flavor, convenience. However compared to a dripper it's muted.
 I also simply can't enjoy a non warm vape. That's just a personal preference, but it still stands.
  
 I can't really help in determining which tank is best suited. They've had different builds. All I know is I'm a dripper through and through and tanks don't threaten that.
 For beginners, or those wanting more convenience per capacity these tanks are getting very good.
  
 Get a Igo or something cheap. Clones seem to be quite good in QC mostly these days, so you have your pick. I'm way biased towards smaller atty's with small chambers
 for increased warmth and flavor. But I feel you'll really need to experience a gambit in order to develop a preference. 
  
 Just go with what you have, pick up an RDA, play with wires and what resistance suites you per flavor, vapor, warmth, etc. And enjoy.


----------



## TrollDragon

Well now that my 26g has arrived, I decided to rebuild the Origen V2.
 A 0.5Ω dual vertical build at 25W brings this Atty alive with way more flavor than the Kayfuns. Where I thought that the Mutation X had great flavor a while back, well it is nothing compared to the Origen. The Mutation is an excellent cloud producer with it's massive airflow vs the 2mm holes on the Origen.

 Sorry for the dirty wick pic but I just haven't put this guy down.


----------



## nehcrow

Grabbed a Derringer clone on FastTech for $9 USD. Can't wait


----------



## skalkman

nehcrow said:


> Ordered the iStick 50W + Lemo Drop. Any idea what to expect? What's a good resistance for the coil if I'm building my own?


I own a Lemo Drop and it's quite good for a RTA, but it does not hold up against a dripper in terms of flavour/vapor production and warmth.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> I have tried the Lemo, but I'm not the one to answer this for you. I am not a fan of any tank system comparative to what I'm accustomed to.
> A rough guess of pre built coils is 1 ohm - maybe 1.5 ohms.
> 
> IMO if you want clouds and flavor you'll need to get a RDA, that's the penultimate. I tried out the Atlantis and thought it was pretty good for what it was.
> ...


 
 Subtank Mini is really good for a tank. I just don't want a dripper, too much of a hassle for me. I don't want to walk around with a bottle of juice  Filling the tank twice a day is enough work for me hehe.


----------



## TrollDragon

10ml's of Jooise is what ones needs for a full day of Vaping!
 The Kayfun Undead with a DIY extension chimney and SS tank joiner.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> 10ml's of Jooise is what ones needs for a full day of Vaping!
> The Kayfun Undead with a DIY extension chimney and SS tank joiner.


Holy mother of kanthal, kill it before it lays eggs!


----------



## skalkman

Is anyone of you guys interested in a mildly leatherman damaged Lemo Drop? I'll cover half the shipping if you live outside the EU otherwise it'll be free.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Is anyone of you guys interested in a mildly leatherman damaged Lemo Drop? I'll cover half the shipping if you live outside the EU otherwise it'll be free.


 
  
 You have a PM good Sir!


----------



## luberconn

nehcrow said:


> Ordered the iStick 50W + Lemo Drop. Any idea what to expect? What's a good resistance for the coil if I'm building my own?


 
  
 nice, i just ordered a step below you.  i ordered the iStick 30W and MELO atty.  i like to vape but don't want to get sucked into the build hobby side of it.


----------



## nehcrow

I don't mind the building side but I'll do it at my own pace... not going to build 10 different coils and see what's the best. If I make a good coil imma keep it until it burns out


----------



## paradoxper

Skalk, where is your damn Astron. Need impressions!


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Skalk, where is your damn Astron. Need impressions!


I'm wondering the same thing, it arrived in stockholm around noon yesterday, so hopefully i'll get it today. If not i'll flip my ****.


----------



## skalkman

No astron today, god damnit. If i don't get it tomorrow i'll be tight pissed.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> No astron today, god damnit. If i don't get it tomorrow i'll be tight pissed.


 
 Hang in there. I'll enjoy my Astron for ya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On another note. I've ordered so much freakin' Grenada it's silly. The Giant Vapes people are the nicest I've dealt with, it's crazy. 
 They have among the most active, and best group of people passionate about what they carry.


----------



## paradoxper

Ordered another Astron. I also tried out the Derringer RDA. Pretty solid.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Ordered another Astron. I also tried out the Derringer RDA. Pretty solid.


 
 Tried a Derringer clone in a local shop the other day but it was built at 1.2ohms and i didn't have my SXmini with me so it felt kinda weak. Tried with a 30W hana clone but still just felt weak, it would probably be pretty damn nice with a twisted build and some power behind it.


----------



## skalkman

My astron is at the post office! kljahrlfhalhfakjshdflkjsdhfökashdflakhasldköfhaölskjfhlakjsdhfljkashflaskjfh
 Thinking about breaking a finger so i can get of work early.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Tried a Derringer clone in a local shop the other day but it was built at 1.2ohms and i didn't have my SXmini with me so it felt kinda weak. Tried with a 30W hana clone but still just felt weak, it would probably be pretty damn nice with a twisted build and some power behind it.


 
 I liked everything about the Derringer except it's actual looks. I think its size is wonky. I guess I also expected flavor to blow me away. Smaller chamber should =
 more flavor and more warmth. The Rogue RDA looks like it might give the Astron more a run for its money.


----------



## skalkman

There we go.


----------



## skalkman




----------



## paradoxper

How's it tasting? At least you can take far better pics to show the Astron off than I.


----------



## skalkman

She's tasting nice. Need to build it with a few less wraps and pop it on the flip.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> She's tasting nice. Need to build it with a few less wraps and pop it on the flip.


 
 Run it through its paces and let us know how you feel it compares.


----------



## skalkman

The Astron looks really sexy on the SXmini.


----------



## paradoxper

What drip tip is that? Looks like there is a nice insulator in there.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> What drip tip is that? Looks like there is a nice insulator in there.


 
 This one: http://vapetasia.com/shop/friction-fit-drip-tip/.


----------



## skalkman

Been really enjoying the Astron with some Coval Vapes Churro on the SXmini. Never really liked this juice until i popped it in the Astron and all the notes pop out. After a month of steeping and an hour or so of airing out it's pretty nice indeed.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Been really enjoying the Astron with some Coval Vapes Churro on the SXmini. Never really liked this juice until i popped it in the Astron and all the notes pop out. After a month of steeping and an hour or so of airing out it's pretty nice indeed.


 
 I'm with you. I find layered juices really have more depth out of the Astron. Seems it's getting overlooked with all the Derringer craze. People 
 still like the Plume Veil as well, kind of meh.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> I'm with you. I find layered juices really have more depth out of the Astron. Seems it's getting overlooked with all the Derringer craze. People
> still like the Plume Veil as well, kind of meh.


 
 Never tried the Plume Veil, though after getting the Astron i don't really care about trying one. Thinking about getting a GP Paps X to have a dedicated mech for the Astron.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Never tried the Plume Veil, though after getting the Astron i don't really care about trying one. Thinking about getting a GP Paps X to have a dedicated mech for the Astron.


 
 Don't bother. Ha. That Paps will look real sleek. Have you looked at CI's Labyrinth (I think) it might match well if the SS has the same finish? I say get a box though.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Don't bother. Ha. That Paps will look real sleek. Have you looked at CI's Labyrinth (I think) it might match well if the SS has the same finish? I say get a box though.


 
 Not the bigest fan of the labyrinths looks, might also get a Sigelei 150W and have it engraved by Mathew Hagermann.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Not the bigest fan of the labyrinths looks, might also get a Sigelei 150W and have it engraved by Mathew Hagermann.


 
 For an all day workhorse a box is the way to go. Wow. He does some really nice work.


----------



## luberconn

Got the eleaf 30w and melo tank today. As a beginner vaper, I can say it's pretty awesome. Good flavor, air flow and excellent battery life. Nice and small too.


----------



## skalkman

First full day with the Astron. She's a brute and a beaute at the same time. Gives the best flavour ive ever tasted and can chuck vapor with the best of them. Thankyou Paradoxper, i owe you one.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> First full day with the Astron. She's a brute and a beaute at the same time. Gives the best flavour ive ever tasted and can chuck vapor with the best of them. Thankyou Paradoxper, i owe you one.


 
 Been a CI fan for a while and the Quasar had been my #1 through virtually every RDA out there. I was way skeptical of Astron but it's on another level. My Quasar is muted in comparison.
 To me, it doesn't seem the small differences implemented in Astron would amount to much but the flavor is other worldly and chucks as good as any non-super cloud chasing atty out there.
  
 Really happy you didn't end up hating it. Er, I could put 3 Astrons to good use.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> Got the eleaf 30w and melo tank today. As a beginner vaper, I can say it's pretty awesome. Good flavor, air flow and excellent battery life. Nice and small too.


 
 Nice! Good step forward! Now step up to dripping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anything to keep off analogs is a win, congrats.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Been a CI fan for a while and the Quasar had been my #1 through virtually every RDA out there. I was way skeptical of Astron but it's on another level. My Quasar is muted in comparison.
> To me, it doesn't seem the small differences implemented in Astron would amount to much but the flavor is other worldly and chucks as good as any non-super cloud chasing atty out there.
> 
> Really happy you didn't end up hating it. Er, I could put 3 Astrons to good use.


Keep your grubby hands of my astie!


----------



## skalkman

I did actually beat a guy rocking a mutation x on a istick 50w in a back-to-back by quite a bit. He really wanted an Astron aswell, untill i told him what it costs...


----------



## TrollDragon

He must of had a bad build on the Mut...


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> He must of had a bad build on the Mut...


 
 Clearly Skalk is just a biased Astron fanboy.


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> Nice! Good step forward! Now step up to dripping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 thanks.  yes, over the weekend i smoked probably 5 cigarettes total.  which normally would have been over a pack.  haven't had a cig since saturday.  however, i've never really been addicted to nicotine.  for me, it's always been more out of boredom/routine and oral fixation.  i don't smoke when i wake up, and don't smoke during the work day.  i only smoke after i get home in the evenings or throughout the day on weekends.  i've never had that craving for nicotine.
  
 so what are the advantages of stepping up to RDA/dripping mods?  i know that pride can be taken for building your own parts.  but other than that, is it really any better?  to me it seems like a pain if you have to drip often rather than having a tank that you fill once or twice a day.  i did watch some build videos on youtube by rip trippers and twisted messes and it was pretty amazing watching them craft their coils.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> He must of had a bad build on the Mut...


 
 He did, i built him some twisted 24g dual coils and then i didn't stand a chance.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!

A twisted 24 is a big coil to fit in the Mutation. I built mine with 3mm ID and there is not a lot of room between the center post and those air control blades. 

Curious to know how long the 50W lasted with that configuration.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> 
> A twisted 24 is a big coil to fit in the Mutation. I built mine with 3mm ID and there is not a lot of room between the center post and those air control blades.
> 
> ...


 
 Build on the Quasar and then you can build on anything.


----------



## paradoxper

Got my V-box back today. I vaped on it all day, love it. But I've noticed using these full mech box's how much I've come to dislike the switches.
 You get use to the force needed for it to fire and comparatively my Sigelei tends to stick if you press it on an off angle. So tonight I decided to break out my
 TIT. Without really even thinking about it it hit me; how freakin' smooth the switch is - brings back memories of my CCI wood box switch. Love that thing the most to date!
 I had to grab my V-box and CCI ABS just to compare. Boy, minor niggles, but those switches are a real pain. Anyways, enjoying some late night vaping.


----------



## paradoxper

So I hear VapeOholic is coming out with a regulated Kamagong box per request. If so, I'll be selling my V-box, Sigelei and CCI ABS. Message me if you're interested, we can work out a good deal.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> 
> A twisted 24 is a big coil to fit in the Mutation. I built mine with 3mm ID and there is not a lot of room between the center post and those air control blades.
> 
> ...


 

 I use 2.5mm id and 6-7 wraps (7 for his since the iStick 50 can't fire below 0.2) and it was plenty of room in there.


----------



## paradoxper

I swear it seems like I'm the only person on the planet that is gaga for this stuff.
  

  
 And my second Astron finally arrived. USPS packages were delayed 4 freakin' days. WTH!


----------



## TrollDragon

Well i guess I have been building my Kayfun's totally WRONG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The magic begins 1 minute in...


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Well i guess I have been building my Kayfun's totally WRONG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yea, I'd like to see that chain vaped. Haha.


----------



## paradoxper

Kickin' off the weekend in boring fashion, but I am enjoying the hell out of myself.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Kickin' off the weekend in boring fashion, but I am enjoying the hell out of myself.


 
 Enjoy your weekend!
  
 This should give you a good laugh if you have not already seen it.
 The real magic starts 2 minutes in but the whole video is worth the watch.


----------



## paradoxper

You too, bro!
  
 Bwahaha!!! 260 is just for professional professionaleuember vapers!


----------



## nehcrow

trolldragon said:


> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> This should give you a good laugh if you have not already seen it.
> The real magic starts 2 minutes in but the whole video is worth the watch.




 LOL
 I have met people like this before, hilarious


----------



## paradoxper

Just saw the VapeOtank blow some huge clouds. I'm only hoping it can handle some real low resistances.


----------



## paradoxper

Ok. Any of you guys know of modders (that are very good) that work with woods and have high quality paint jobs i.e. powder coats?


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Ok. Any of you guys know of modders (that are very good) that work with woods and have high quality paint jobs i.e. powder coats?


 
Devers Devers does some great work. Other (top notch) ones i know of are Gepetto and lash-creative.


----------



## TrollDragon

Want!
 An ePipe with a Origenny would be just about perfect.

  
 Amazing work from lash-creative!


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Devers Devers does some great work. Other (top notch) ones i know of are Gepetto and lash-creative.


 
 Thank you, skalk. I sent out a request to all three. Like the work lash has done but I'm not sure if they're into box's, which is what I'm looking for.
 Want to clone my TIT with a full mech switch and some wood engravings.


----------



## TrollDragon

You gotta love a mod made from Damascus steel.

 Wicked packaging too.


----------



## paradoxper

I dig the texture of Damascus. I wonder if it's heavy. Lots of great looking tube mods out there now.


----------



## paradoxper

I've acquired another TIT, which makes me very happy. I am this close to picking up the Block by CI as well.
 None of these dudes want to make me a box! Haha. Slim pickings.


----------



## skalkman

I thought that i wouldn't have to deal with this **** anymore...


----------



## zenpunk

I also have the SX350 and spec. suggest 0.2Ohms as minimum. Personally, I don't understand why anybody would want/need to go that low...


----------



## skalkman

zenpunk said:


> I also have the SX350 and spec. suggest 0.2Ohms as minimum. Personally, I don't understand why anybody would want/need to go that low...


 
 That's the SX350mini chip which is speced to a minimum of 0.15ohms, however it doesn't fire below 0.16ohms...


----------



## zenpunk

Ok, then why not make a 0.16 Ohms coil? do you think you would be loosing much by being 0.01 Ohm over your preference?
 Sorry, but I fail to understand how that can be an issue or what the problem is....


----------



## paradoxper

zenpunk said:


> Ok, then why not make a 0.16 Ohms coil? do you think you would be loosing much by being 0.01 Ohm over your preference?
> Sorry, but I fail to understand how that can be an issue or what the problem is....


 
 I can see a problem when these chips are often fickle. At times, for whatever reason, my 100w plus won't fire
 a 0.18ohm coil. Still, I say for regulated box's build at .2 and higher and leave the lower ohms to unregulated devices.


----------



## TrollDragon

Just picked up a box of the best wick material you can get, CelluCotton 100% Rayon from Sally's last night.


 With 900' in the box, I'll have wick for life...


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Just picked up a box of the best wick material you can get, CelluCotton 100% Rayon from Sally's last night.
> 
> 
> With 900' in the box, I'll have wick for life...


 
 I love the value this stuff offers, however, I haven't noticed any difference when it comes to wicking nor flavor. I still taste cotton upon initial wicking (until break in)
 and I still drip as often as ever. I do find it more convenient to work with though as the pieces it tears out to are quite uniformed.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> I love the value this stuff offers, however, I haven't noticed any difference when it comes to wicking nor flavor. I still taste cotton upon initial wicking (until break in)
> and I still drip as often as ever. I do find it more convenient to work with though as the pieces it tears out to are quite uniformed.


 
 The best part about Rayon is the ease of use when re-wicking. You don't have to worry about using too much since it doesn't expand when wet. Just pack the coil full till it squeaks when you pull it and trim. It will survive a dry hit or two unlike cotton which gets that scorched taste to it.
  
 Unlike cotton balls which were the worst for taste, no scratch that, the degummed hemp was the absolute worst for taste. Japanese cotton has a sort of earthy taste for the first little bit but it dissipates quite quickly. The Rayon for me is pretty much tasteless, probably just my taste buds are shot from all the coffee I drink in the run of a day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Some are getting 200ml's of juice through the Rayon before having to rewick in the thread over on ECF. They also believe in packing the coil tight and trimming 50 to 75% of the upper tails off. You would have a top half of a 1/4" or less sticking out both sides of the coil and the bottom half fanned out on the deck like tree roots. The Rayon wicks more efficiently than cotton and does a great job keeping up for chain vaping in a tank system.
  
 Like anything in this Game of Ohms, try it and see how it works out for you.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> The best part about Rayon is the ease of use when re-wicking. You don't have to worry about using too much since it doesn't expand when wet. Just pack the coil full till it squeaks when you pull it and trim. It will survive a dry hit or two unlike cotton which gets that scorched taste to it.
> 
> Unlike cotton balls which were the worst for taste, no scratch that, the degummed hemp was the absolute worst for taste. Japanese cotton has a sort of earthy taste for the first little bit but it dissipates quite quickly. The Rayon for me is pretty much tasteless, probably just my taste buds are shot from all the coffee I drink in the run of a day.
> 
> ...


 
 I find it easier to wick, It's a little different at first since it won't expand. It's also cheaper compared to what you get with just organic cotton. 
 What I don't get is the superiority over cotton, in wicking efficiency really or taste. It does seem to last a good bit longer though. 
 I'm glad rayon hasn't had a premium price attached to it, then I'd have a real problem with it similar to exotic wires and japanese cotton, etc.


----------



## Textfeud

Just got the Squape R(eloaded). Lovely RTA!


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> I've acquired another TIT, which makes me very happy. I am this close to picking up the Block by CI as well.
> None of these dudes want to make me a box! Haha. Slim pickings.


 
 Silver Wolf Customs out of the Philippines possibly...
  
 New Lethal Box, triple 18650's

 https://www.facebook.com/Silverwolfcustoms


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Silver Wolf Customs out of the Philippines possibly...
> 
> New Lethal Box, triple 18650's
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Silverwolfcustoms


 
 The problem is my request for white, specifically with wood. I have a great Philippine builder in Mushroom Wood Concept. They built my V-box, but they too
 only work with Kamagong and won't do customizations to my specifications.
  
 I did get a line on a Damascus parallel box. Will be ready in a few months, so that's sort of interesting.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> The problem is my request for white, specifically with wood. I have a great Philippine builder in Mushroom Wood Concept. They built my V-box, but they too
> only work with Kamagong and won't do customizations to my specifications.
> 
> I did get a line on a Damascus parallel box. Will be ready in a few months, so that's sort of interesting.


 
 The Damascus box would look great, any links or pics?


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> The Damascus box would look great, any links or pics?


 
 It's by Element Mods. And it's in the works.


----------



## skalkman

Got a textured wood wrap for the mini today. Kinda like the look of it though i'll have to see how it holds up too my abuse.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Got a textured wood wrap for the mini today. Kinda like the look of it though i'll have to see how it holds up too my abuse.


 
 Nice!
 VaporSkinz or JWraps?


----------



## TrollDragon

Duplicate post...


----------



## paradoxper

A buddy pushed this juice on me and whoa!
  
 I have an order of 3 juices, I still think the other two need to steep, but they're actually quite good.
  
 What I want to talk about is Redneck Smurf. Holy cow - this juice is freaking good!
  
 I am generally a fruit guy, I like crispy/wet type of flavors. Not much into sweet dessert types and
 I've found even the one's I do like, they're too much for an ADV.
  
 I've my socks blown off with a blueberry/strawberry and cream. Out of the mail this was pretty muted.
 I gave it a few days and decided to pick it back up this evening this is the best creamy vape I've ever had.
 Still, the blueberry is quite subtle at the moment and I can taste the strawberry cream peaking out. This is very light
 and I expect it will get better with steeping. With exception to the blueberry being less present than I want
 this is a very balanced blend and the cream is actually very, very good. I can also taste how good the cream is in
 Kangaroo Punch. I only ordered a 10ml bottle to try and scrap so I presumed. Just put in another order considering
 this isn't going to last another hour. Ha.
  
 I'm shocked to have found a cream/dessert vape that I feel could go in my ADV rotation.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> VaporSkinz or JWraps?


J-Wraps buddy.


----------



## luberconn

skalkman said:


> Got a textured wood wrap for the mini today. Kinda like the look of it though i'll have to see how it holds up too my abuse.


 
  
 if it's anything like the wood/vinyl wrap i have on my LG G3, it should work great.   i've had mine on my phone since last November and it looks pretty much brand new. 
  
  
  
 i watched several videos on clone mods vs originals.  it was very interesting


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> if it's anything like the wood/vinyl wrap i have on my LG G3, it should work great.   i've had mine on my phone since last November and it looks pretty much brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> i watched several videos on clone mods vs originals.  it was very interesting


I for one don't see the appeal of clones when you can get cheep authentic stuff that works just as well if not better. I havn't bought a single clone yet and i most likely wont in the future. I don't buy copies or fakes when it comes to other stuff like music instruments, clothes, audio gear, tools etc. I tend to not buy stuff I can't afford either, I'll much rather save up and buy the real deal regardless of what it is.


----------



## paradoxper

I've spent way too much freaking money on atty's and have never bought a clone. I am happy to see more authentic's at more affordable prices coming out though.
 Still, the biggest issue I see are juice prices and I'd love to see companies consider dropping prices a bit more or offering more incentives for larger quantities.


----------



## luberconn

the videos i saw last night showed that many of the clones were very nice and had identical function to their counterparts.  there were subtle differences in workmanship and details, but they were pretty miniscule.  i do think it's unethical for some of these companies to flat out copyright infringe on logos and brand names.  but i also think it's unethical for some of these makers to charge $100+ for an RDA that costs a couple of dollars to make.  what makes it appealing to me is the price difference vs. performance in that i can get a stingray clone for $26 vs authentic that is $250.  but the clone has 100% functionality.  if this was the same for audio gear, i'm sure much of this board would be rocking clones right now.  if the $14 tennmark IE800 was anywhere near the SQ of the authentic IE800, i'd probably have a pair right now. 
  
  
  
  
 my source for juices thus far has been mt baker vapor.  they are in the same state as me and have the best prices on ejuice pretty much anywhere.  keep in mind, i am very very new to this.  i've been vaping for like 3 weeks now.  lol
  
  
 on another note, my damn screen went out on my Eleaf iStick 30W yesterday.  screen worked fine when i plugged in the charger the night before.  went to fire it up...still fires my atty, but no screen.  it actually is authentic.  i am over the 14 day returns policy for vapenw.com, but they are honoring my return because they have great customer service.  they told me to order another one and just return the defective one.  i think i'm going to go with the 50w this time around though.


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> the videos i saw last night showed that many of the clones were very nice and had identical function to their counterparts.  there were subtle differences in workmanship and details, but they were pretty miniscule.  i do think it's unethical for some of these companies to flat out copyright infringe on logos and brand names.  but i also think it's unethical for some of these makers to charge $100+ for an RDA that costs a couple of dollars to make.  what makes it appealing to me is the price difference vs. performance in that i can get a stingray clone for $26 vs authentic that is $250.  but the clone has 100% functionality.  if this was the same for audio gear, i'm sure much of this board would be rocking clones right now.  if the $14 tennmark IE800 was anywhere near the SQ of the authentic IE800, i'd probably have a pair right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Don't forget that there are also developing cost. The makers also don't make their stuff in China but in their country. So the cost is much higher. Also because they can't make 10.000+ at once like in China. That also makes the price a bit higher. 
  
 Then when they have a nice product that cost a lot of time and money China comes in and clones it. If this will continue companies will grow sick and tired of it and new innovations won't come. Don't count on China for new innovations. The development side is too costly for them.


----------



## TrollDragon

This looks like it has some great possibilities but a little on the spendy side.

  
Holy Land Mods FB Page.


----------



## TrollDragon

Put a CF wrap on the ole iStick, it looks a little better now with the Kayfun Undead.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> This looks like it has some great possibilities but a little on the spendy side.
> 
> 
> Holy Land Mods FB Page.


 
 What in the world is this monstrosity. I looked on their FB/Website and I can't exactly tell what type of tank this is.
 I'm super interested in tanks that can do some serious sub ohming but I'm unsure if this fits the bill. Awesome design though.


----------



## paradoxper

Got my Cloudy Collaborations 5 sampler pack, but no Archon! Argh.
  
 Tourist and Astronaut are my favorites as it stands. Will steep them for a bit.
  
 Astronaut is really yum. It's an orangy-peely-zesty flavor. Quite the crispness not very sweet like I expected from "OJ."
 I can already tell this line of juice is on the lighter side of flavor. I like this stuff more than Kryptonite, mayyyybe.


----------



## paradoxper

Tonight I've got Cloudy Collaborations Waitress.
  
 Out of the mail this had a nice orange/cream taste to the actual juice. When I tried it all I got was a faint cream. I had been dripping Astronaut just previous.
 Today I'd been dripping Tourist quite a bit and decided to bust Waitress out for another go. I was hit with a natural zesty orange. I swore I had grabbed
 Astronaut. Haha.
  
 So I'm going with a zesty type of orange with a hit of cream on the exhale. This took me by surprise at how good it was because I was expecting a artificial type of orange.
 I'll probably see what Kurt says about the orange flavoring used, I think it's the same as Astronaut. Really like it, not an ADV though.
  
 I'll just throw it in here because: Galaxy. A peach/pomegranate mix. This is not for me. I will steep it more, but don't see me coming around to it.
 It was a bit perfumey-like, but had very present flavor. It wasn't rancid or anything foul it was just a weird mix. Bleh.


----------



## TrollDragon

head-fi user972 said:


> Hello everyone. Just stumbled across this forum. This is my DNA 30 clone by Clouper. I'm running a dual coil setup@.9ohms with a cotton wick as you can see.


 
 Nice!
 Welcome to the thread!


----------



## paradoxper

Welcome to our small slice of vape-fi, indeed.


----------



## luberconn

last week my screen went out on my istick 30w.  it still fires, but can't see what it's running at.  it happened day 21 after receiving it.  they only have a 14 day return policy.  i called vapenw.com and they told me to order a replacement and send back the deffective istick when i receive the replacement.  so they are allowing me to return for refund after their 14 day policy period.  i think that's great service.
  
   i upgraded to the 50w and it should arrive today.  i also added an RDA to the order, which will be my first dripper experience.  got a little boy clone.  i'll hit up my local vape shop to pick up some cotton, ohm meter and some kanthol and try my first build this weekend.  i'm a little excited.  hopefully i dont blow anything up.  probably going to start off with a 26ga single coil.  what ohm target would you guys suggest?


----------



## paradoxper

Luber, shoot for a higher ohm. Something like .8. Dripping may be a different experience for you per flavor, throat hit and warmth. So you'll just have to play around and dial in what works for you. You may also look into dropping your nic mg.


----------



## luberconn

yah paradox.  all my ejuice is 3mg so i should be good there.  that's why i'm going to start off 26ga or 28ga.  i'm about to google a coil chart that shows estimated ohm range for different gauge wire for different amounts of wraps.  i've seen a chart somewhere, but forgot where.  i actually have been watching lots of videos on builds and safety on this stuff.  i feel weird buying a clone, but i figure i'd spend $15 to try dripping and if i like it, i'll probably step up and get an affordable authentic like a freakshow or something.


----------



## paradoxper

Good to hear you're doing your due diligence regarding safety. Let us know and see how your RDA experience comes along.


----------



## paradoxper

More Cloudy Collaborations juice. Lots of Astronaut reordered along with a 120ml of Waitress. 3 day shipping, pretty awesome.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> yah paradox.  all my ejuice is 3mg so i should be good there.  that's why i'm going to start off 26ga or 28ga.  i'm about to google a coil chart that shows estimated ohm range for different gauge wire for different amounts of wraps.  i've seen a chart somewhere, but forgot where.  i actually have been watching lots of videos on builds and safety on this stuff.  i feel weird buying a clone, but i figure i'd spend $15 to try dripping and if i like it, i'll probably step up and get an affordable authentic like a freakshow or something.


 
  
 Most of us use Steam Engine's site, it has all the info you need about making coils, ohms law, battery drain etc...
 http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp


----------



## paradoxper

Finally got my Archon. And it's worth the wait. Definitely better flavor than, say, Mutation X. I personally appreciate the design of the insulator keeping the center post from spinning. Deep well like over 5mm, domed chamber, step down airflow that works better than anything out right now.
  
 You can truly dial in what airflow you want, from shutting down 1 afirflow slot at a time, to going staggered. Good engineering.
 This is also how all RDA's should come. Oil free with tons of goodies. Spares for all critical parts. 
  
 Blow your massive clouds and retain excellent flavor. This isn't anywhere near the Astron's flavor, but it's a very good in-between for clouds and flavor.


----------



## luberconn

nice.  thanks for the tips and encouragement fellas.  this is getting fun!


----------



## Textfeud

Received a Taifun GT II today. Great tank! Also got a Plume Veil (clone) and getting a Magma (clone) to test drippers! If I dig it I will get authentics. Just don't want to spend 100-150 euro on a dripper to test the waters.


----------



## paradoxper

Last Cloud Collab juice to get to. 
  
 Tourist. This is by far the most strong flavor. It's very present, not light in the least. Peach and mango. And this is done very well.
  
 Mango is very wet and juicy the peach has ripeness and rounds the profile out quite well. It's also very smooth. There is an overall very fruity taste to this juice
 and it's yum. BUT, i don't know what it is (my affinity for citrus flavors ruining me) there is something missing. I want some bite or maybe a cream to 
 help add another layer. Didn't choose to order again, at least this time 'round. Will see. It was pleasing just not a standout, personally. 
  
 Very lastly - Quaker. What the ****. IDK. I didn't grow up eating oats, so WTFBBQ. To me, this had a flavor of VG or at least that is what it reminded me of.
 That airy taste. It wasn't flavorless, it's just I got a rather VG type of taste with some light berry. This juice confused me, puzzled me and frustrated me.
 This was neither gross, nor yum or anywhere in the middle. It was just, like, huh. Definitely struck me as one of the most different/unique juices I've tasted.


----------



## paradoxper

Where are you located?


----------



## paradoxper

head-fi user972 said:


> Washington State,about 45 minutes from Seattle


 
 What MG nic do you vape?


----------



## paradoxper

Ok. I'm pretty sure all my 12mg's are expired, sadly. I have bunch of 6mg since I've cut that down to 0mg now.
 Can send you 200ml and more if you want. Cover shipping is all I'd ask.
  
  
 You may need to work on your coil building, it may be functional but it can get better. 
 Also, those wicks look done-so. Unless your juice is black?..


----------



## paradoxper

Practice makes perfect. I think $10 should cover it. You can message me for my PP address. 
 I'll get it out Monday for ya.


----------



## paradoxper

Been vaping on the Archon nonstop today. Haven't picked up the Astron for the first time since I got it! I'll get on it this evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Anyways, the first day I was just using the horizontal airflow holes. Running half way open seemed like the sweet spot for vapor production and flavor.
 Wide open and I lose quite a bit more flavor than is alright by me. Today I'd decided to fiddle with the staggered airflow holes. And honestly, to me at least,
 this doesn't seem like the intended way to use the airflow control (you have to turn and turn stepping down the air slots to get it in the staggered positions), but
 I vastly prefer using it this way. I find staggered I'm getting the best of both worlds. I feel I can open it up airflow wise a bit more without losing out on flavor.
 I'm having a real blast just fiddling around seeing what it can do. I think a great idea would be for Kurt to manufacturer a single coil sleeve and let the single coilers
 out there join in on the fun. Seems like a relatively inexpensive option. But who knows.
  
 Hope ya'll are enjoying your weekend. I've secluded myself away from my audio rig watching the Final Four Championship along with some major vape action. 
 Sorry Troll your fun won't start for another 10 days, unless you're not a real Canadian.


----------



## TrollDragon

You enjoy your NCAA paradoxper!
  
 That Archon looks great with that stepped AFC, there definitely needs to be a single coil version for us single coil guys. I like the multi DT options as well.
  
 Yes it will be crazeeee times and drag on forever...


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> You enjoy your NCAA paradoxper!
> 
> That Archon looks great with that stepped AFC, there definitely needs to be a single coil version for us single coil guys. I like the multi DT options as well.
> 
> Yes it will be crazeeee times and drag on forever...


 
 All the extra goodies they supply are great. Now, throw in a free optional single coil sleeve and that's a slam dunk.
 But being CCI I don't foresee it happening, sadly.
  
 It's my favorite time of the year for sporting events. NOTHING is as excellent as the Stanley Cup Playoffs. Avs fan here.


----------



## paradoxper

This morning I've some dual 20g coils(still hate working with 20g paperclips!).  5 wraps around 3mm ID clocking at .09ohms. I'll tidy 'er up and take more a macro later, I'm on my laptop atm.
  
  




  
 Finding out my V-box can't hang with a super sub ohm load. Button gets hot, batteries cool to the touch. A bit disappointed there.
 Comparatively my ABS box doesn't show any signs of slowing down. I just find it freakin' clunky to hold and use. Ha. Won't dare use my TIT this low, meh.
 Give me a mech switch on my TIT, I'd pay the big bucks for it. But nooo, nobody is game.


----------



## TrollDragon

head-fi user972 said:


> My last build was at .9 ohms. I didn't run it too long because I either prefer below a .5 or above a 1.5. But if I'm running a 1.5+ coil I can only run 1 because if I do a dual it for some reason it comes to 0.2 ohms and my DNA 30 cuts off at .3 and reads "Too hot" even though the device is still fairly cool and the battery is hardly warm. Maybe it's just built that way.


 

 You do realize that is a 0.09Ω load, with fresh batteries he is drawing 196W... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you put in a dual 1.5Ω build and you end up with 0.2Ω on the DNA 30 you definitely have a short somewhere.


----------



## paradoxper

Please do work on informing yourself on what is safe to build. I was heavily involved in a lot of cloud chasing groups before I did anything. I don't want you to hurt yourself.
  
 Troll is right. The DNA chips are fairly sturdy chip sets and your low atomizer warning is just part of the chip limitation when it comes to what it wants to fire at. Not a defect.
 You definitely have a short somewhere if what you've shared is accurate. Just remember dual coils will only half your resistance. 
  
 As said, I think your coil building needs work, they might have looked efficient enough per not having the prettiest, most uniformed coil, etc. And some people like
 just doing spaced coils. Yours looked rather suspect and seems to be causing you shorts. You might also be cutting your leads if you're screwing down on them too hard. Gotta be safe above all.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Finding out my V-box can't hang with a super sub ohm load. Button gets hot, batteries cool to the touch. A bit disappointed there.
> Comparatively my ABS box doesn't show any signs of slowing down. I just find it freakin' clunky to hold and use. Ha. Won't dare use my TIT this low, meh.
> Give me a mech switch on my TIT, I'd pay the big bucks for it. But nooo, nobody is game.


 
  
 Wow 0.09Ω, what batteries are you running and how low of a build would you safely run the 25R's in the CCI box?
  
 Will this fit in the TIT? 60A switch...
  
 What you really need is a Cherry Bomber, or one of the DPM V2 fully mechanical boxes.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Wow 0.09Ω, what batteries are you running and how low of a build would you safely run the 25R's in the CCI box?
> 
> Will this fit in the TIT? 60A switch...
> 
> What you really need is a Cherry Bomber, or one of the DPM V2 fully mechanical boxes.


 
 I run 25r's and HE4's in parallel. For me, 0.08 is far warm enough. Lowest I've ever gone is 0.04 and it fried my original wired parallel CCI box. I'll probably 
 test this ABS box lower and see how far I can push it.
  
 Nope. No room. The TIT V2 has a mosfet as do many other box mods. I want fully mechanical and in a specific style. I'm being snobby for my endgame mod. Ha.
  
 I liked the design internally of the Bomber and DPM but I don't like the style. I looked at the Osmium and The Block but I rather dislike a top firing button. UGH! LOL


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> I run 25r's and HE4's in parallel. For me, 0.08 is far warm enough. Lowest I've ever gone is 0.04 and it fried my original wired parallel CCI box. I'll probably
> test this ABS box lower and see how far I can push it.
> 
> Nope. No room. The TIT V2 has a mosfet as do many other box mods. I want fully mechanical and in a specific style. I'm being snobby for my endgame mod. Ha.
> ...


 
 Thanks I would never go that low on any builds.
  
 It would be hard then to convert the TIT to a full mechanical switch unless you can find someone would machine.
  
 The top fires are neat looking, so that would cancel out a Dimitri box as well.
  
 Don't cook that ABS box too hard...


----------



## paradoxper

There's been pretty extensive testing of the VTC's and Samsung 25r's in regards to pushing them to their limit where they've vented. But everyone has different vape preferences.
  
 Yup. I've contacted the TIT builder pleading he build me a mech TIT. We'll see.
  
 I agree. It boils down to ergonomics for me. I can use the ABS or Sigelei all day and they're bulky and heavy comparatively, but I vastly prefer a lighter more quaint hand friendly mod.
  
 Well, I'm selling my V-box so it's going to get beat down for a time.


----------



## paradoxper

head-fi user972 said:


> Yeah my coils do need work. I just like to experiment and I don't always end up with something working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The short may be coming from the way you're building your coils. You don't need a new chip as 0.3 is the lowest it'll fire at.
  
 Why don't you try doing contact coils?


----------



## paradoxper

Your coils aren't wrapped efficiently. You can do spaced coils if that's what you want but you still need them to be fairly unformed so the electricity can flow through them evenly.
 It also helps to pinch your coils/aggravate them to get them evenly glowing from the inside out. 
  
 If you really are no good at wrapping your coils. Get the Kuro Coiler Klone. 
  
  
 And what battery are you using out of curiosity?


----------



## paradoxper

head-fi user972 said:


> Purple efest. Had it for many many months though. Not sure how long they last.


 
 Those are fine and will last quite a while. So no worries there.


----------



## TrollDragon

head-fi user972 said:


> Also one side tends to heat up faster than the other and even so doesn't give off much vapor. Perhaps I just need a new battery?


 
 I would concentrate on getting a single coil working great first and then you can duplicate that for a dual build... If you are building dual coils for the DNA30 then I would personally stick with 28g or 30g as they heat up much quicker than the 26g does.
  
 There is nothing wrong with a good single coil build, the duals just eat the juice you don't have up much quicker...


----------



## TrollDragon

I put this build on the Mutation X the other day to test a sample of GoodProphets Agnostic Brews Dripper line.
  

  

  
 It is a single coil 24g/28g 3mm parallel build at 0.5Ω 45W from the IPV2s, it gives good vapor production and good flavor.
 If you are looking for a realistic Chocolate Milk vape then Disciple from GP's Agnostic Brews line it spot on!


----------



## TrollDragon

head-fi user972 said:


> So what headphones do you all use? (I don't feel like reading all 800 posts) I use the HD558 with an E11. It's an okay setup, but I'd really like a pair of Audio Technica AD700's....


 
  
 There is probably not a lot of headphone stuff here, many other threads for that...
  
 My humble collection is in my sig and others are in my profile, I usually use the Fostex T50RP's at home and the GermanMaestro GMP 8.300D's when out and about.
 But paradoxper has all the best toys, check out his profile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You should probably fill out some profile info too when you get a chance.


----------



## paradoxper

If you want to talk about headphones go to stinkin' Head-Fi.org


----------



## TrollDragon

head-fi user972 said:


> Does anyone else here vape herbs?


 

 Probably not a good discussion for a public forum.


----------



## paradoxper

I rather talk about headphones.


----------



## luberconn

head-fi user972 said:


> Does anyone else here vape herbs?


 
  
 i vape wax using a vacavapes Cannon.  i too live in WA state.  where it is LEGAL.    45mins from seattle?  where you at, ellensburg?  i'm in the wenatchee area but from spokane.
  
  
  
 hey guys, i got my little boy clone RDA this weekend.  i havent tried a build yet.  it has some machine goo inside the main sleeve.  it's not wiping out with warm water and towel.  do you guys have a recommendation of a cleaning cloth or solution to soak this thing in to properly clean this?  it is stainless steel deck and copper top cap.  let me know if you have any suggestions.  thanks!


----------



## luberconn

nah, i dont turn it into ejuice.  i just use an atty attachment made for concentrates.  i find that wax lasts me longer and thus, cheaper.  i guess depending where you get it or if you have a medical card.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> hey guys, i got my little boy clone RDA this weekend.  i havent tried a build yet.  it has some machine goo inside the main sleeve.  it's not wiping out with warm water and towel.  do you guys have a recommendation of a cleaning cloth or solution to soak this thing in to properly clean this?  it is stainless steel deck and copper top cap.  let me know if you have any suggestions.  thanks!


 
 Are you sure it's goo and not pattern-like, which is just machining marks?


----------



## paradoxper

G2's Drip Boy line. Rabbix. Yep, Trix cereal.
  
 What to say? Tasting the actual juice there are the sugary and milky notes blended with orange and a strong lemon.
 Like most, I, too, love the bottle(Donnie Darko, anyone?). Dripping Rabbix: It mellows out from what it taste like, there is much less sugar
 content and the milk is maybe just there. I'm lost on the raspberry and there is an orange note that rounds the profile out.
 However, like every other cereal vape I've had along these lines the lemon is too present. 
 I'm not big into the whole cereal craze, I think Loop Ninja is a mediocre juice, but what I like about this is juice isn't ruined like many by the milk.
 I'm in the minority thinking this is good but not great. What can you do.
 This juice sold out in just a few hours. Overall I could maybe see myself buying again.


----------



## paradoxper

head-fi user972 said:


> Well my mod officially went out. That was a waste


  

  
  
 Really? So much for all that juice headed your way. Get a replacement ASAP!


----------



## luberconn

yeh para, it's a dark grey/black smudge on the inner barrel
  
  
  
 user972, headphones and vaping are bad habits to have if you're broke.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> hey guys, i got my little boy clone RDA this weekend.  i havent tried a build yet.  it has some machine goo inside the main sleeve.  it's not wiping out with warm water and towel.  do you guys have a recommendation of a cleaning cloth or solution to soak this thing in to properly clean this?  it is stainless steel deck and copper top cap.  let me know if you have any suggestions.  thanks!


 
 I clean all my atty's with baking soda and vinegar.
  
 Take the thing COMPLETELY apart as machine oil can be in the post holes etc... All screws, o-rings and insulators if they come off.
 Put all the metal parts in a plastic tub and shake generous amounts of baking soda all over them.
 Pour in white vinegar and swish around till the action stops, then take out all the parts and rinse them very well.
 You can wash again with the baking soda or just do a regular hot water & soap wash and rinse.
  
 Clean the o-rings with soap and water then dry all the parts and reassemble.
  
 You might have to send us a picture of this goo you are talking about, lemon juice is also good for grease and machine oil.


----------



## luberconn

thanks troll. 
  
 do you guys happen to know how accurate the ohm meter is on vv/vw devices?  i guess my 50w can work down to .02ohm but my target is .5ohm - 1ohm.  would it be accurate enough?  i have an ohm meter ordered but wont get here until beginning of next week.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> thanks troll.
> 
> do you guys happen to know how accurate the ohm meter is on vv/vw devices?  i guess my 50w can work down to .02ohm but my target is .5ohm - 1ohm.  would it be accurate enough?  i have an ohm meter ordered but wont get here until beginning of next week.


 
 They are accurate enough for everyday builds that most people use. The regulated mods have good protection and will not fire if the resistance gets too low. If you are on an unregulated mod and take a 3mm dual 4wrap 20g coil build that works out to 0.09Ω,  it will draw 47A from your batteries. You would either need a good dual 18650 or a 26650 mod to play with that. Now it you only wrap 3 wraps instead of 4 on each coil that would bring the resistance down to 0.06Ω and you are now drawing 70A off those same batteries which could be serious trouble for an inexperienced mod user. This is the primary use for an ohm meter as mech mods cant tell you what the resistance is.
  
 Tanks work the best in my experience with .5Ω to 1.4Ω coils depending on the tank. Lemo, Goblin, Subtank and similar. Drippers are where people like to get into the 0.3Ω loads and lower, but you also need to be able to move a pile of air across those coils.
  
 Too many guys out there are like "I Vape my Kanger SubTank at 85W and it rocks!" No it doesn't, it is way to hot and not designed for the juice flow at that power level. Get an Arctic Tank or Freemax Starre that are designed to be vaped at 100W... Which just burns up more juice a lot faster.
  
 There is a reason that the Vaporshark only goes to 40W, most people with Temperature Control nickel builds in their tanks don't go above 25W, you just don't need to go higher to have a great vape.
  
 Sorry for the rambling, the ohm meter on your 50W will be accurate enough for any build you want in the 0.5Ω to 1Ω range.


----------



## TrollDragon

head-fi user972 said:


> Can someone help me with a .6ohm dual coil with 26g please?


 

 So what you need is two coils that have a 9/8 wrap of 26g wire on 1/8" drill bit. A 9/8 wrap means both legs on the same side, if you count the edges their will be 8 on the leg side and 9 on the other.
 This will give you 1.2Ω for each coil and a total of 0.6Ω when they are both mounted.
  
 http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?s=dp&r=0.6&awg=26&id=3.175&ll=2


----------



## paradoxper

Not gonna lie this stuff is just absolutely crushing it tonight. And I've realized my V-box does not hit nearly as hard as the ABS. Still super warm and heavenly.
  
 Glad you got your build worked out HF U and glad your mod is working. I hope you enjoy those juices.


----------



## shigzeo

I'm just a newbie here, but a Vape company wanted to get my thoughts on their products and sent them to me. I'll maybe say some stuff as soon as I shoot it for publish.


----------



## paradoxper

head-fi user972 said:


> How much would you say airflow has to do with cloud size? I don't get a whole lot of vapor but my air holes also very very tight and I think that might be the cause


 
 A whole lot. I'll also say an Arctic can blow some very nice clouds (it's a tank,) but what you'll see are much, much longer pull times.


----------



## luberconn

well, got my first build done and first experience dripping.  all i have right now is 26ga kanthal.  i just did a single coil 11/10 wrap around my flathead micro screw driver shaft, which i believe is 3/16".  i didnt quite reach the numbers i was going for.   ended up at 1.7ohm which i was ok with.  vaped it between 30-45w.  got great flavor and vapor production.  it was delicious but really burns through the juice


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> well, got my first build done and first experience dripping.  all i have right now is 26ga kanthal.  i just did a single coil 11/10 wrap around my flathead micro screw driver shaft, which i believe is 3/16".  i didnt quite reach the numbers i was going for.   ended up at 1.7ohm which i was ok with.  vaped it between 30-45w.  got great flavor and vapor production.  it was delicious but really burns through the juice


 
 Nice job on the build!
  
 Yes indeed, drippers really burn through the juice, even more with dual coils.
  
 A 3/16" is huge at almost 5mm, try out a 1/8" (~3mm) or a 3/32" (~2.4mm). A smaller diameter coil will heat up faster than a larger coil, even thought the smaller coil requires more wraps to be the same resistance as the larger one.
  
 I just built a 7/6 wrap 24g on 2.4mm for my Origen V2 dripper. At 25W it really pushes out the flavor and a decent amount of vapor, the Origen is a flavor dripper and not for blowing clouds due to the restrictive airflow and small chamber.

 I wick with CelluCotton 100% Rayon as well since I find it better than cotton, it will survive a dry hit better than cotton does and wicks better for me.
 Like anything in this game though YMMV.


----------



## TrollDragon

head-fi user972 said:


> That's why I like sub ohm. I can Vape at just 7 watts and still get a good vape unlike say your 1.7 I would have to turn it up to atleast 20 watts


 

 That makes absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## luberconn

trolldragon said:


> Nice job on the build!
> 
> Yes indeed, drippers really burn through the juice, even more with dual coils.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks man.  i'm digging it.  i will try smaller diameter as i do have a smaller micro flat head that should be perfect.  getting cotton throught the hole is going to be a chore.  im not huge into clouds, so i probably am going to look for a more flavorful dripper that is a little easier on the juice.  i'll look into the Origen and have already been looking into the Magma and Veritas.  they have different build decks and air holes, but supposedly offer awesome flavor profile.  i'll probably get a clone though because i can't be spending too much on rda's at the moment.  
  
  
 lol@ your response to User972's comment.  i was thinking the same thing.  aren't sub-ohmer's usually pushing higher wattage?


----------



## luberconn

i'm pretty new too.   mech mod is usually just a mod that is mechanical and typically unregulated.  when i hear mech mod, i think of the tubular design.  no chipset or variable voltage or anything like that.   box mod is just a form factor.  shaped like a box rather than a tube.  they can be regulated and variable.  in the pics, mine is considered a vv/vw box mod and paradox's is a mech box mod.


----------



## paradoxper

Mech mods and mech box mods offer raw power. There are no wires nor regulation. 
 You can still have no regulation with box mods that are wired in parallel or series.
  
 Most regulated box mods offer screens for reading out voltage, battery life, ohms, etc. But not all do.
 In some cases you may have a potentiometer that controls your voltage output


----------



## luberconn

420nosc0pe said:


> Do all box mods have screens?


 
  
 no.  mech box mods do not.  vv/vw box mods typically do.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> no.  mech box mods do not.


 
 Not entirely true. Some mech box mods can have a separate volt meter that reads out voltage output.


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> Mech mods and mech box mods offer raw power. There are no wires nor regulation.
> You can still have no regulation with box mods that are wired in parallel or series.
> 
> Most regulated box mods offer screen for reading out voltage, battery life, ohms, etc. But not all do.
> In some cases you may have a potentiometer that controls your voltage output


 
  
 yes, this here.  or just voltage/wattage indicator lights like the kanger kbox


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> Not entirely true. Some mech box mods can have a separate volt meter that reads out voltage output.


 
  
  woudnt that make it not "mechanical" as the volt meter is digital?


----------



## luberconn

when you're an adult.  that's when.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> woudnt that make it not "mechanical" as the volt meter is digital?


 
 It's separate. My ABS is wired in parallel but sports a fully mechanical switch.


----------



## paradoxper

420nosc0pe said:


> So what's better box or mech?


 
 For you, a regulated device is better.


----------



## luberconn

yeh, regulated is nice for beginners cause you dont have to worry as much about stuff blowing up.  pretty much just have to worry about turning it down if it's too much and turning it up if it's not enough.


----------



## paradoxper

420nosc0pe said:


> What's better for a mech if I wanna blow massive clouds,an RDA,RBA or RTA?


 
 A regulated device and any of those will do.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> thanks man.  i'm digging it.  i will try smaller diameter as i do have a smaller micro flat head that should be perfect.  getting cotton throught the hole is going to be a chore.  im not huge into clouds, so i probably am going to look for a more flavorful dripper that is a little easier on the juice.  i'll look into the Origen and have already been looking into the Magma and Veritas.  they have different build decks and air holes, but supposedly offer awesome flavor profile.  i'll probably get a clone though because i can't be spending too much on rda's at the moment.
> 
> 
> lol@ your response to User972's comment.  i was thinking the same thing.  aren't sub-ohmer's usually pushing higher wattage?


 
 The Origen I have is a 1:1 from Fasttech. The holes on the air control ring are not chamfered so they will cut the o-rings every time you remove it and put it back on...  Just put a small round grind stone in the Dremel and round out the edge of the holes on the top cap fixes that.
  
 Origen V2
 https://www.fasttech.com/product/1716601-origen-styled-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer

 You also need a drip tip and this one looks the best on it.
 https://www.fasttech.com/products/1508905
  
 Origen's are hard to wick with the vertical coil(s) but you get the hang of it quickly and that juice well holds over 1.5ml's of juice.

  
  
 If you do get a RDA from FT, _*do not*_ get anything that has gold plating as it will flake off, cheap price equals cheap low quality plating. Stick to stainless steel and you can't go wrong.
  
 This is the best Veritas to get from FT
 https://www.fasttech.com/products/1816700

 This is the best Magma as well.
 https://www.fasttech.com/p/1718100
  
 Have fun, there are lots of really cheap atty's up on Fasttech to play with read the reviews and especially the product discussion thread as there can be good knowledge there as well. Upgrade your shipping to ePacket or better for a little quicker shipping. Make sure everything is in stock when you place you order so it does not get delayed waiting for one piece, which could take a month to restock...


----------



## TrollDragon

420nosc0pe said:


> When do you think an appropriate age is to start vaping?


 
 Never, you are either too young and very uninformed or just trolling the thread...
  
 I started vaping to get away from cigarettes and provide me with a safer nicotine delivery system...
 I started smoking many, many years ago because I thought it was cool and literally everyone was doing it. If you want to start vaping to be part of the "Cool Kids Club" then that is just ammunition for the Anti-Vaping groups.


----------



## luberconn

nice, thanks for all the additional info trolldrag.  much appreciated!


----------



## luberconn

i agree                 .


420nosc0pe said:


> I'm 17. You're right definitley "too young" I should quit now before I ruin my life


 
  
  
 i agree.  run for your life


----------



## skalkman

420nosc0pe said:


> I'm 17. You're right definitley "too young" I should quit now before I ruin my life


I'm not of the "don't do what I do, do what i say" crowd. I started vaping just before i turned 19 after 4 years of heavy snus usage (1-1.5 cans a day of loose Snus) i started vaping to save my teath. The best thing to do would be to quit now while you still have a chance, and ask for help from your parents just to get it out in the open (trust me, it will make it easier). I don't regret starting vaping since i have meat a lot of great people through it, but from a pure health point of view it would have been better just to rip it out by the roots while i still had the chance.


----------



## shigzeo

Well, I've finally gotten into it, though via an inexpensive starter kit from Craft Vapery. I'm sort of looking forward to going forward into this, but not maybe at the DIY pace I see here.
  
I've written a little about it here, but you guys seem way more into it already.


----------



## TrollDragon

shigzeo said:


> Well, I've finally gotten into it, though via an inexpensive starter kit from Craft Vapery. I'm sort of looking forward to going forward into this, but not maybe at the DIY pace I see here.
> 
> I've written a little about it here, but you guys seem way more into it already.


 
 You do not need to go full on DIY to get a better experience with vaping, the products they sent you (Aerotank and Twist) are a couple of years old and do not provide the best experience.
  
 They should have sent you an iStick 10W and GS16S atomizer.

 It is a simple entry level product that can be had for around $35 and is an excellent performer.
 What you currently have is like listening to a pair of Sony MDR ZX100's where the little iStick combo would be like a pair of Sony MDR 7520's as a quick comparison.

 I started with KangerTech eVod style products and though if this is what vaping is all about then I'll go back to cigarettes, it was just a bad experience with leaking/gurgling coil heads. Then I picked up a VV/VW (Variable Voltage, Variable Wattage) battery and a Kayfun 3.1 ES rebuildable tank and the experience was night and day. I finally got to experience what the juice flavors truly tasted like.


----------



## luberconn

shigzeo said:


> Well, I've finally gotten into it, though via an inexpensive starter kit from Craft Vapery. I'm sort of looking forward to going forward into this, but not maybe at the DIY pace I see here.
> 
> I've written a little about it here, but you guys seem way more into it already.


 
  
 i guess it just depends if it sucks you in or not.  i got my first real tank atomizer a month ago and within 3 weeks i picked up a dripper and built my first coil


----------



## luberconn

it's an RBA (rebuildable atomizer).  it's basically a tank that you can rebuild the coils and re-wick yourself.   tanks hold a lot more ejuice than drippers.


----------



## paradoxper

Got some 20g nichrome in. This build runs wonderfully warm, which I really enjoy. Noticeable flavor drop off though. May play with some larger ID and placement.


----------



## skalkman

Just bought myself a new SXmini M Class. It's even sexier than my old original.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Just bought myself a new SXmini M Class. It's even sexier than my old original.


 
 Thought that was delayed? Try out the temp control and let us know what you think


----------



## paradoxper

Problem solved. Went back to the larger ID 3mm. And I've also found I like a little tilt to the coil. Way freakin' warmer than 20g and now it's retaining the flavor.
 I'd still probably say the 20g kanthal is edging out the nichrome. I am just really, really, really, really, really not wanting to work with 18g kanthal. Poor fingers ! !


----------



## shigzeo

trolldragon said:


> You do not need to go full on DIY to get a better experience with vaping, the products they sent you (Aerotank and Twist) are a couple of years old and do not provide the best experience.
> 
> They should have sent you an iStick 10W and GS16S atomizer.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## Textfeud

Damn justed tried my first dripper. A Plume Veil clone, it's pretty freaking awesome! Such flavour, wow! I also have the Magma clone but one screw is unscrewable (to me at least). Any tips?


----------



## luberconn

haha, me too textfeud.  just got my first taste 2 nights ago.  pretty awesome.  i tried using my tank last night and while it was satisfactory, there was no comparison in vapor production or flavor.  i also like that on a dripper, i can blast through10 rips or so and switch flavors, instead of having to wait a tanks worth of juice to change. 
  
 as far as tips, i have no tips.  is the screw jammed?  or is it the threads?  if you just need a new screw, probably try a hobby shop for that size of screws.


----------



## Textfeud

Got the magma to work too! Damn, paradoxer you we're right. Dripping is pretty awesome. Now I want a authentic one, sigh


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> haha, me too textfeud.  just got my first taste 2 nights ago.  pretty awesome.  i tried using my tank last night and while it was satisfactory, there was no comparison in vapor production or flavor.  i also like that on a dripper, i can blast through10 rips or so and switch flavors, instead of having to wait a tanks worth of juice to change.
> 
> as far as tips, i have no tips.  is the screw jammed?  or is it the threads?  if you just need a new screw, probably try a hobby shop for that size of screws.


 
 Yes, it is pretty awesome. Guess it was just stuck but my screwdrivers seems a bit big for the screw. Need to go to the shop and get a small one


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Got the magma to work too! Damn, paradoxer you we're right. Dripping is pretty awesome. Now I want a authentic one, sigh


 
 If you're going to get an authentic Magma, you may as well pick up the Vengeance - the Magma successor.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> If you're going to get an authentic Magma, you may as well pick up the Vengeance - the Magma successor.


 
 I want a authentic dripper, not sure which one yet. I will check the Vengeance out! A genesis also seems nice, and so does the Big Dripper.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> I want a authentic dripper, not sure which one yet. I will check the Vengeance out! A genesis also seems nice, and so does the Big Dripper.


 
 I like to support authentic mods, but I'm not a fan of the pricing. Most especially manufacturers who aren't respecting the direction the market is headed and continue to either raise their prices or at the very least keep steady. The clone game is just too good and I wouldn't exactly recommend buying an authentic if you're happy with what you have. Good luck wading through the convoluted market of RDA's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Glad you've found some stuff you're happy with though. It only gets better and better.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> I like to support authentic mods, but I'm not a fan of the pricing. Most especially manufacturers who aren't respecting the direction the market is headed and continue to either raise their prices or at the very least keep steady. The clone game is just too good and I wouldn't exactly recommend buying an authentic if you're happy with what you have. Good luck wading through the convoluted market of RDA's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm, I agree. But if we don't support the originals there isn't much to clone. That's why I buy authentic ones, but maybe you're right. They should cut the prices in half and make more to keep cost lower.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Hmm, I agree. But if we don't support the originals there isn't much to clone. That's why I buy authentic ones, but maybe you're right. They should cut the prices in half and make more to keep cost lower.


 
 Clones won't exist soon enough. All the clone makers are coming out with their own respective badass RDA's. I love Cosmic Innovations as everyone knows, but their customer service (the actual founders) are complete schiit.


----------



## Textfeud

Cool! The Magma and Plume Veil clone are good enough now. Still love the Squape Reloaded, but will sell my Taifun GT II. I will just wait I guess 
  
 By the way, was that a hidden stab


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Cool! The Magma and Plume Veil clone are good enough now. Still love the Squape Reloaded, but will sell my Taifun GT II. I will just wait I guess
> 
> By the way, was that a hidden stab


 
 You have plenty of toys to keep you occupied. But you can't resist the temptation..
  
 Hidden my ass. I pay $120 for a mod that doesn't come with spares and I ask them for o-ring sizes and they flat out refuse to answer and dodge my messages.
 I don't appreciate companies continuing to bleed their customer base dry over the smallest, most stupid crap. Clone the Astron, I'll buy 1000 and bankrupt CI/End rant.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> You have plenty of toys to keep you occupied. But you can't resist the temptation..
> 
> Hidden my ass. I pay $120 for a mod that doesn't come with spares and I ask them for o-ring sizes and they flat out refuse to answer and dodge my messages.
> I don't appreciate companies continuing to bleed their customer base dry over the smallest, most stupid crap. Clone the Astron, I'll buy 1000 and bankrupt CI/End rant.


 
 Hehe! I bought a juice from CI but it isn't that great if you compare it to other juices.


----------



## luberconn

yeh man.  i would pay $40-60 for a good authentic...maybe even up to $75 if it was something crazy innovative and game changing.  but $100+ for these 22mm rda's is just too much for me to get behind. 
  
 another thing to remember is not all clones are created equal.  i went to a local vape shop and they had some turd clones, that they're trying to sell for authentic prices or darn near.  i saw a stingray clone mod and it looked terrible.  you couldnt even make out what the engraving was supposed to be.  they were asking $169.  i saw a clone review of a stingray mod on vapingwithtwisted420 on youtube and it looked very good compared to the authentic.  and i think he paid $30 or something like that.  so even if you're shopping clones, try to find out who's manfacturing the clone and look up the reviews for that particular model and manufacturer.


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> yeh man.  i would pay $40-60 for a good authentic...maybe even up to $75 if it was something crazy innovative and game changing.  but $100+ for these 22mm rda's is just too much for me to get behind.
> 
> another thing to remember is not all clones are created equal.  i went to a local vape shop and they had some turd clones, that they're trying to sell for authentic prices or darn near.  i saw a stingray clone mod and it looked terrible.  you couldnt even make out what the engraving was supposed to be.  they were asking $169.  i saw a clone review of a stingray mod on vapingwithtwisted420 on youtube and it looked very good compared to the authentic.  and i think he paid $30 or something like that.  so even if you're shopping clones, try to find out who's manfacturing the clone and look up the reviews for that particular model and manufacturer.


 
 Yes, great advice! I already do that, because I'm somebody who wants to know everything before purchasing. That's why I'm here for headphones and I'm also active on a dutch vaping website. 
  
 It's ridiculous that some shops even attempt to sell clones for 2.5 the price when you can buy them yourselves. They are breaking down the market they want to sell. If you buy something of 169$ you expect the best, not a mediocre attempt at the best.


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> You have plenty of toys to keep you occupied. But you can't resist the temptation..
> 
> Hidden my ass. I pay $120 for a mod that doesn't come with spares and I ask them for o-ring sizes and they flat out refuse to answer and dodge my messages.
> I don't appreciate companies continuing to bleed their customer base dry over the smallest, most stupid crap. Clone the Astron, I'll buy 1000 and bankrupt CI/End rant.


 
  
  
 lol.  get some!  i'll be your first customer.
 http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Innovation-astron-rda-clone_60134193555.html
  
 so far i've got the majority of my juice from mt baker vapor.  quick service/shipping, highly cusomtizable (extra shots of flavor, pick your own vg/pg)  cheapest i've found and so far, all good in flavor and vapor production. 
  
 text, i just watched a review of the magma clone yesterday on vapingwithtwisted420 last night.  he says it's the most flavorful rda he's ever used. 
  
  
 lol, vape shop here is selling the kanger subtank for $89.99+ tax.


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> lol.  get some!  i'll be your first customer.
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Innovation-astron-rda-clone_60134193555.html
> 
> so far i've got the majority of my juice from mt baker vapor.  quick service/shipping, highly cusomtizable (extra shots of flavor, pick your own vg/pg)  cheapest i've found and so far, all good in flavor and vapor production.
> ...


 
 Hehe, I traded the Magma (he paid for my shipping) for my Subtank Mini after watching that review


----------



## Textfeud

By the way with dripping how do you know how much to drip. I'm pretty new to his but you drip through the drip tip right? When is enough enough witout overflooding and leaking?


----------



## paradoxper

Get your cotton dry, keep count, drip and drip until you flood your atty. Then subtract 5 drops. Ha.
  
 It depends on how much cotton you're using, how deep your juice well is, how easy your atty leaks, the VG %, etc
  
  
 The Magma has a well which you can just fill. Don't overfill it obviously.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> Get your cotton dry, keep count, drip and drip until you flood your atty. Then subtract 5 drops. Ha.
> 
> It depends on how much cotton you're using, how deep your juice well is, how easy your atty leaks, the VG %, etc
> 
> ...


 
 Okay, and after filling? I don't want to get the top cap off everytime to fill it? Just want to put some juice down the drip tip without keeping score  Is there a way to find out when you need to refill?


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Okay, and after filling? I don't want to get the top cap off everytime to fill it? Just want to put some juice down the drip tip without keeping score  Is there a way to find out when you need to refill?


 
 Just count how many drop you can fit in your atty. When you taste your juice going dry drip your x amount of drops down the drip tip. It'll become second nature.


----------



## luberconn

i'm 2 days in and think i know my dripper fairly good already.  you can kinda see the vapor production reduce after a few rips, i haven't let mine get dry enough to get a dry hit yet.  but like paradox said, it's very depended on your juice well, cotton, where your air holes are, etc.  on mine ive been able to take around 15 regular pulls before re-drip.  or about 6-7 on longer draws.  i dripped 15 drops and got some leakage out of the airhole, from then on, i've only been doing 10.  my drip tip is massive tho, so i can drip right through the top without taking anything off.  if i want to check the innards i can pull the drip tip but usually unscrew the top cap which is very convenient.  if i recall correctly, the magma isn't nearly that convenient in that regard, but from what i watched the magma holds more than 10 drops in the well.  i do think twisted420 was  exaggerating when he said 40 drops tho. 
  
 here is a pic of my clone.  as mentioned i drip right though the top or take off that top section which is still much easier than having to remove the entire top from the base like some attys.


----------



## Textfeud

Thanks Para and Luber! I will give that a try  I don't really wait untill l get less vapor production or a dry hit, and I also don't drip yet. I just pour down juice down the drip tip once in a while. Got lucky and no leaking yet


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Thanks Para and Luber! I will give that a try  I don't really wait untill l get less vapor production or a dry hit, and I also don't drip yet. I just pour down juice down the drip tip once in a while. Got lucky and no leaking yet


 
 The easiest way for me is to go off flavor. I can taste it thinning out without dry hitting. Just do what works for you!


----------



## paradoxper

There was a time when the clone game was, uh, nasty. So authentic mods definitely served their purpose.
  
 On another note: I've flip flopped, down, up across. I'm tired. Ha. I could really taste the nichrome with a super low build. Doubley-tiredly confirmed.
 Nichrome doesn't cut it for me. Which means, ugh, we're gonna give 18g kanthal a whirl. 
  
 Back to basics.


----------



## paradoxper

As long as you're enjoying what you have - doesn't matter if it's a clone or authentic. The whole point of vaping
 was to get off analogs. Enthusiast part of vaping aside, vaping can be far more expensive than smoking was.
 Kind of feels like the way of the industry is defeating itself. And when regulation comes...


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> There was a time when the clone game was, uh, nasty. So authentic mods definitely served their purpose.
> 
> On another note: I've flip flopped, down, up across. I'm tired. Ha. I could really taste the nichrome with a super low build. Doubley-tiredly confirmed.
> Nichrome doesn't cut it for me. Which means, ugh, we're gonna give 18g kanthal a whirl.
> ...


 
 18g coat hanger wire... Nice!


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> yeh man.  i would pay $40-60 for a good authentic...maybe even up to $75 if it was something crazy innovative and game changing.  but $100+ for these 22mm rda's is just too much for me to get behind.
> 
> another thing to remember is not all clones are created equal.  i went to a local vape shop and they had some turd clones, that they're trying to sell for authentic prices or darn near.  i saw a stingray clone mod and it looked terrible.  you couldnt even make out what the engraving was supposed to be.  they were asking $169.  i saw a clone review of a stingray mod on vapingwithtwisted420 on youtube and it looked very good compared to the authentic.  and i think he paid $30 or something like that.  so even if you're shopping clones, try to find out who's manfacturing the clone and look up the reviews for that particular model and manufacturer.


 
 Compare the the $250 Authentic Stingray X with the $30 Infinite 1:1 clone, both wobble and both have a crunchy switch...


----------



## MrBeetroot

One of the most well machined and aesthetically coherent e-cig brands on the market, Super-T Manufacturing.
 They also happen to be one of the pioneers of e-cig mods.
 The Super T Precise:


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Just count how many drop you can fit in your atty. When you taste your juice going dry drip your x amount of drops down the drip tip. It'll become second nature.


 
 Count drops...
  
 I just squeeze juice in until its full...


 This should be arriving this week...


 Same as above but with a tank on the bottom, 4ml's in a dripper, sort of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they sent it by boat, it has been forever...


----------



## TrollDragon

mrbeetroot said:


> One of the most well machined and aesthetically coherent e-cig brands on the market, Super-T Manufacturing.
> They also happen to be one of the pioneers of e-cig mods.
> The Super T Precise:


 
 Too bad they are going out of business and liquidating remaining stock, there are some good deals there.


----------



## TrollDragon

Good deal on the Workhorse
 http://www.supertmanufacturing.com/shop/precise-workhorse-telescopic/
  
 And the Strata
 http://www.supertmanufacturing.com/product-category/super-t-devices/strata-rda/


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Count drops...
> 
> I just squeeze juice in until its full...
> 
> ...


 
 Whatever you well snob!
  
 Edit: That is the V2. I, like an idiot, thought it was some extended tank section.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Whatever you well snob!
> 
> I really dig that. So does the deck remain the same? How?


 
 Ha Ha Ha, juice well FTW!
  
 Different deck, they took the bottom off and added a tank.


 Vertical coils over the two holes with wick running down into the tank, the tall post directly behind the center knurled post is the fill hole screw.
 The other deck plate on the far left is for using it in single coil mode, it just blocks off one of the coil holes.
  
  
 There is also a Flash E Vapor VS on the way from Gearbest, $15.80 right now with free shipping.
 It's basically an RDA with a tank on top that wicks down onto the deck.

 Get the Hotcig version as it is a true 1:1, you also need a little mesh for the tank wicks and you can uses whatever you want for the coil wick.


----------



## TrollDragon

I'll post pics when the slooooow boat from china finally arrives...


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> I'll post pics when the slooooow boat from china finally arrives...


 
  
  
 Really looking forward to that. I would dig a great flavor chasing rig with a nice deep well.


----------



## paradoxper

head-fi user972 said:


> Well you were right Paradoxper. The juice would have arrived before I left! Now I have to wait for it even longer


 
 I saw it was delivered today. Does that mean you had me send it out to where you are going? LMAO!


----------



## paradoxper

head-fi user972 said:


> Yep. I figured it wouldn't be here in time! Especially because I ordered some cotton from California several days before you sent out the juice and it's still not here :/ Ordering online Definitley isn't always reliable.


 
 Well, I'm reliable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just hang in there.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Thought that was delayed? Try out the temp control and let us know what you think


Ukeciggstore had them in stock so i guess they got some. Will sure try the temp limiting, the reason i got this one is that it's more ergonomic than the original (i think it's called the S Class now).


----------



## paradoxper

VapeOholic VStar Competition Blend. Not gonna lie I was very dubious of this juice. I asked Vincent what the difference in this
 blend was, he dodged my question. All he said is it was for cloud chasers and sub ohmers, LMAO. What is max VG for?
  
 VapeOholic max VG has always been thinner than most, but it still fogged. So What.
  
 The VG is definitely thicker that's all I can say. It's not thicker than regular max VG. Sigh.
  
 Bimmer Girl: Tropical berries with peachmango mixed in. "Made with their signature VG formula."
  
  
 Right off the bat this flavor is very light. The berries are faintly just in the background, the peach may be there but
 it's definitely overtaken by the mango. Not much depth here, not much sweetness either.
  
 The clouds! Bro, they're the ******* same. 
 Simply will potentially finish this bottle, definitely will not buy again. 
  
 Slurpeee: Something refreshing. Something sweet and sour. Thanks for the description, really.
  
 A little more present in flavor (due to the flavorings?) this is a blue raspberry icee. There's a nice tartneess/sweetness that
 gives this flavor some body. Other than that, this is mediocre. No better than Heisenberg The Blue. In fact, 
 it doesn't have as much flavor.
  
 The clouds! Bro, they're still the ******* same.
  
 Definitely won't order again. Can see myself finishing the bottle.
  
 Love VapeOholic but they just lost some credibility. This line is ******* bogus.


----------



## paradoxper

head-fi user972 said:


> I feel like you have that shirt on everytime you take a picture. And getting some bad juice sucks. Flavor is one of the things that makes or breaks it for me.


 
 At home I always lounge in baseball tees. Haha. It doesn't suck per se. It's not nearly as good as their "regular" line, which I feel is the best on the planet.


----------



## TrollDragon

You can get a brand new clone FUhattan & Tugboat for $32.
 Is this trade for your Hana and Nimbus?
  
 You will be able to blow some serious clouds on the Manhattan/Tugboat. Depending on your build/battery and if you know what you are dong to do it safely...


----------



## paradoxper

Just based on your coil building you're not ready for a unregulated device. The name of the game is safety so I'd get that down first.
 Then just pick up a clone mech of your choice and see if you miss the regulation.


----------



## paradoxper

Too many factors for a cut and dry answer.
  
 Mechanical mods don't have any limitations besides the battery for how hard you can push it.
 Regulated mods have the same battery limitations and in some cases chip limitations.
  
 There are single battery configurations for both unregulated and regulated devices.
  
 Then you have series mods vs parallel mods. Also, what type of vape do you want pure flavor, hot temps, clouds, in between. Do you need short circuit protection, active regulation or do you dislike box sizes, etc etc.
  
 IMO mechanical mods are more for low sub ohm to super sub ohm builds. Regulated mods if they have the proper chip set are much more dual purposed devices.


----------



## paradoxper

head-fi user972 said:


> So if I want to blow huge clouds trade for a mech when I'm ready?


 
 No. Get a Mutation X. Build a parallel dual coil. Get a more capable box mod. Enjoy your huge clouds. Vape safe.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Maybe you guys can help me out. I saw that video and couldn't help but think of the utility for behind the bar.

I run a craft cocktail bar and have always been fascinated with the idea of vaporizing Bitters and infusing it into a cocktail. Fee brother's is VG based and I have tested it in a very basic diy vape pen. It certainly creates a vapor, though I wouldn't recommend inhaling due to all the botanicals and bittering ingredients. 

That said, can anyone recommend a very simple device that would produce huge amounts of vapor that I can channel into say, a cocktail glass? But it has to be pretty simple to make sure my bartenders can use it on a busy night...

Here's an image of a device from Williams and Sonoma that bartenders use to deliver tobacco or herb smoke into a cocktail.



My end goal is to build a device like this, but for a vape instead of combustion...


----------



## TrollDragon

mrscotchguy said:


> Maybe you guys can help me out. I saw that video and couldn't help but think of the utility for behind the bar.
> 
> I run a craft cocktail bar and have always been fascinated with the idea of vaporizing Bitters and infusing it into a cocktail. Fee brother's is VG based and I have tested it in a very basic diy vape pen. It certainly creates a vapor, though I wouldn't recommend inhaling due to all the botanicals and bittering ingredients.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Possibly a modified fog machine...
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/American-DJ-400W-Mini-Machine/dp/B0002E3L50/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428681619&sr=8-1&keywords=American+Dj+Mini+Fog+Fog+Machine


----------



## paradoxper

mrscotchguy said:


> Maybe you guys can help me out. I saw that video and couldn't help but think of the utility for behind the bar.
> 
> I run a craft cocktail bar and have always been fascinated with the idea of vaporizing Bitters and infusing it into a cocktail. Fee brother's is VG based and I have tested it in a very basic diy vape pen. It certainly creates a vapor, though I wouldn't recommend inhaling due to all the botanicals and bittering ingredients.
> 
> ...


 
 You should look into the Vaportini, which is actually a vaporized spirit. Otherwise there are liquid nitrogen type cocktails for effect.


----------



## paradoxper

head-fi user972 said:


> So Paradoxper I see you're into metal. Do you like Deathcore such as Chelsea Grin?


 
 They're not my favorite as of recent, but I do like them.


----------



## mrscotchguy

paradoxper said:


> You should look into the Vaportini, which is actually a vaporized spirit. Otherwise there are liquid nitrogen type cocktails for effect.


 
 Oh... I'm not trying to go for "an effect".  This is purely for flavoring and to "show off" a bit.  A local bar in town created a drink called the _Trinidad Smoke_, where they take an Old Fashioned made from Zaya Rum, "Tobacco" and Cocoa syrup, and bitters mix the drink, and serve it in a carafe full of smoke.  The bartender suggests how long to leave the concoction in the carafe for before removing the cork and pouring the drink into your glass.  Obviously, the longer in the presence of smoke the richer the drink.  I personally find that the drink gets overly tannic after more than a few seconds, and stale after too long.  
  
 They use pipe tobacco, which is technically illegal.  So after vaping Fee Brother's orange bitters, I found it quite interesting how it affects a beverage.  Since there's no device made for this, you're right, I will need to play around with a couple idea.  I'm more curious about a vape that's made currently that is low-maintenance and produces large cloud... and preferably can house a large reservoir.  
  
 In case you want to see what a smoked cocktail looks like:


----------



## luberconn

yeh, it looks like that gadget is the smoking gun, a culinary tool.  but you're correct, it uses combustion.  i dont think vapor is going to give you quite as robust flavor or smell as combusted wood.  maybe i'm wrong though.


----------



## paradoxper

I can see a modified fog machine working for the vapor effect but I don't see how it could actually be used to infuse flavor.


----------



## luberconn

yeh, for the visual stimulation, a fog machine would work.  but for the flavor infusion,  i think he'd be better off using the smoker gun or i've seen cocktail dudes use a small torch on a wood plank.  catch it on fire, then put the fire out by putting the glass over it and letting the smoke line the glass, then make cocktail in that said glass....
  
 as far as doing bitters, i'll let paradox or trolldragon try it out on their rigs, and they'll get back to you.  lol


----------



## paradoxper

This, again, is absolutely killing it. All I want to vape lately. And I have my black cap for my Archy coming in this week. Should match The V-Box and Hollowpoint nicely.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> yeh, for the visual stimulation, a fog machine would work.  but for the flavor infusion,  i think he'd be better off using the smoker gun or i've seen cocktail dudes use a small torch on a wood plank.  catch it on fire, then put the fire out by putting the glass over it and letting the smoke line the glass, then make cocktail in that said glass....
> 
> as far as doing bitters, i'll let paradox or trolldragon try it out on their rigs, and they'll get back to you.  lol


 
 Scotch said he vaped bitters. Which is very confusing if he wasn't talking about some artificial flavoring or natural type of essential oil.


----------



## mrscotchguy

paradoxper said:


> Scotch said he vaped bitters. Which is very confusing if he wasn't talking about some artificial flavoring or natural type of essential oil.




Haha... so only one noticed. Yes, Fee Brother's bitters are VG (Vegetable Glycerin) based. So yes, it vapes, that's not the question. It tasstes good, and produces vapor in the process.

 I'm hoping for suggestions on devices like in last page's video that produces large quantities of vapor so a can build a contraption. Any advice?


----------



## paradoxper

mrscotchguy said:


> Haha... so only one noticed. Yes, Fee Brother's bitters are VG (Vegetable Glycerin) based. So yes, it vapes, that's not the question. It tasstes good, and produces vapor in the process.
> 
> I'm hoping for suggestions on devices like in last page's video that produces large quantities of vapor so a can build a contraption. Any advice?


 
 That's really interesting. The problem I still see is, say, you modify a mini fog machine to funnel the vapor into a glass, etc -
 aside from the vapor effect, I do not see how you'll have any tangible infusion of flavor because it's not being directly inhaled.


----------



## mrscotchguy

paradoxper said:


> That's really interesting. The problem I still see is, say, you modify a mini fog machine to funnel the vapor into a glass, etc -
> aside from the vapor effect, I do not see how you'll have any tangible infusion of flavor because it's not being directly inhaled.




You can taste a vapor pen without inhaling, the same way you can taste a cigar without inhaling. We're talking subtle flavors, the VG is the binder of flavor. The vapor carries some bitterness to it... that and the power of suggestion (presentation) make people order another one.


----------



## paradoxper

mrscotchguy said:


> You can taste a vapor pen without inhaling, the same way you can taste a cigar without inhaling. We're talking subtle flavors, the VG is the binder of flavor. The vapor carries some bitterness to it... that and the power of suggestion (presentation) make people order another one.


 
 Compared to having something with a smoked treatment I guess I am skeptical of it being too subtle.


----------



## skalkman

Got a Orchid Clone of a firend to try a dual coil RTA. Kinda like it.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Got a Orchid Clone of a firend to try a dual coil RTA. Kinda like it.


 
 What's your build at? How are you liking flavor compared to drippers?


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Got a Orchid Clone of a firend to try a dual coil RTA. Kinda like it.


 
 Nice!

 From what I understand Orchids are one of the most PiTA RTA's to build. It's all in the wicking and they either work great or need to be thrown against the wall.
 If you can master the Orchid and have it work consistently they are supposedly a really great vape. Usually the initial build works excellent but after refilling it the grief starts, or so I have been told by those that own them. 
  
 The Youde Goliath is getting high marks, you might want to look into one of those for an excellent dual coil tank!

 All adjustable (air/juice) and you can remove the deck without an emptying it.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> What's your build at? How are you liking flavor compared to drippers?


 
 0.4 atm. Haven't tried many builds in it yet, but so far its not even close.


----------



## paradoxper

Twisted 24g nichrome. 5 wraps. 3mm ID 0.09. Pretty good.


----------



## TrollDragon

head-fi user972 said:


> Anyone here used g-plat wire? Heard it's suppose to be really good.


 
 Well if you read here it is nothing more than 317LSS welding wire which you can buy for $15 a pound on a big spool.


----------



## paradoxper

Lower resistance wire is good for clouds. It's a struggle to get good flavor out of it though.


----------



## TrollDragon

Get your G-Plat right here and repackage for sale at a big markup, you'll make a killing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.airgas.com/product/Welding-Products/Filler-Metal/MIG-Wire-%28GMAW-%26-SAW%29/MIG-Wire---Stainless-Steel/p/SAN317L03533


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> 
> From what I understand Orchids are one of the most PiTA RTA's to build. It's all in the wicking and they either work great or need to be thrown against the wall.
> If you can master the Orchid and have it work consistently they are supposedly a really great vape. Usually the initial build works excellent but after refilling it the grief starts, or so I have been told by those that own them.
> ...


 
 I'm not getting a RTA any time soon. Tried  Rose V2 which had pretty good flavor. Though After using the Astron I can't see a tank beating it in terms of flavor.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> I'm not getting a RTA any time soon. Tried  Rose V2 which had pretty good flavor. Though After using the Astron I can't see a tank beating it in terms of flavor.


 
 This is where I'm at. I liked whatever VapeOholic was showing off tank wise as it seemed you may be able to push the build lower, but from everything I've tried
 they just lack the flavor I am accustomed to. I feel with the Astron and Archon, I'm set with RDA's. Hollowpoint box is my last mod. LOL.


----------



## TrollDragon

That Hollow Point mod looks excellent!


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> That Hollow Point mod looks excellent!


 
 I tried to talk SWC into doing a white delrin version. LMAO. Maybe V2. But I think it looks very solid and it fits what I NEED.
 The pistol grip on one side and the curve on the other. The switch is also damn cool. I am just hoping it'll live up to expectations.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> I tried to talk SWC into doing a white delrin version. LMAO. Maybe V2. But I think it looks very solid and it fits what I NEED.
> The pistol grip on one side and the curve on the other. The switch is also damn cool. I am just hoping it'll live up to expectations.


 
 How did you get in touch with SWC? I tried to get a hold of them to make me a dual 18650 Lethal box via facebook but with no response.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> How did you get in touch with SWC? I tried to get a hold of them to make me a dual 18650 Lethal box via facebook but with no response.


 
 I'd probably say I sent 5 message to him over the course of 3-4 days and he read them. He just never replied.
 I finally sent him a little funny message and that got his attention. And this was SWC's Facebook page.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> I'd probably say I sent 5 message to him over the course of 3-4 days and he read them. He just never replied.
> I finally sent him a little funny message and that got his attention. And this was SWC's Facebook page.


 
 Huh, ok. Well I won't be buying a new mod this month since i got the men SXmini and flonked out over a grand for a new guitar.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Huh, ok. Well I won't be buying a new mod this month since i got the men SXmini and flonked out over a grand for a new guitar.


 
 There's always next month.


----------



## Amish

I've been vaping for 2 years now. I have 10 vaporizers (one mechanical and nine VV mods) and a butt load of RBAs RDAs clearomizers etc.
  
 On the go I use a Vision spinner II just because its small and works great. I prefer vv mods.
  
 I have loads of pictures but I will post my desk mod which is what I use to vape when home most of the time.
  
 itaste 134. Love this unit.


----------



## paradoxper

amish said:


> I've been vaping for 2 years now. I have 10 vaporizers (one mechanical and nine VV mods) and a butt load of RBAs RDAs clearomizers etc.
> 
> On the go I use a Vision spinner II just because its small and works great. I prefer vv mods.
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome, Amish. Show them there RDA's we love.


----------



## TrollDragon

amish said:


> I've been vaping for 2 years now. I have 10 vaporizers (one mechanical and nine VV mods) and a butt load of RBAs RDAs clearomizers etc.
> 
> On the go I use a Vision spinner II just because its small and works great. I prefer vv mods.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes indeed, welcome to the thread Amish.
  
 How are you liking the RSST?
 Yiloong has an atty that would look great on that 134, have you seen the Chariot?


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> <Snip>
> Hollowpoint box is my last mod. LOL.
> </Snip>


 
 Until the Deviate comes out...


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Until the Deviate comes out...


 
 Christ. The struggle is real.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Christ. The struggle is real.


 
 That's a DNA40 though. And i doubt that 40W is satisfying for Mr. Dox.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> That's a DNA40 though. And i doubt that 40W is satisfying for Mr. Dox.


 
 It will satisfy my vape mantle. Whatever that is.


----------



## Textfeud

Haven't used my Squape Reloaded since I got drippers. So I'm going to sell my Squape and get more RDA's


----------



## TrollDragon

A little mix and match on the Undead today...


----------



## TrollDragon

head-fi user972 said:


> Or if anyone has any RDA's or RTA's I'd be very interested in buying,through PayPal of course. Seeing I've only ever used 1 RDA and never have used an RTA I would like to try something new.


 
 You need to check out FastTech,  Gearbest and Focalecig...
 These were just some quick basic searches, there is an endless quantity of very inexpensive vaping gear to be had.


----------



## luberconn

do RTA's come close to flavor in RDA's?  RTA have more flavor than the newer subohm tanks?  i'd debating trying an RTA or just upgrading my tank to a subtank mini.  flavor is the compensating factor that will make me decide.  i might just get the subtank mini which is both.


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> do RTA's come close to flavor in RDA's?  RTA have more flavor than the newer subohm tanks?  i'd debating trying an RTA or just upgrading my tank to a subtank mini.  flavor is the compensating factor that will make me decide.  i might just get the subtank mini which is both.


 
 I liked the Subtank Mini (good flavour too) but horrible to build on. Got dry hits all day. But maybe that's just me. I would go with a RDA (clones are good and cheap). The Magma gives amazing flavour. I have the Infinite clone. Gives better flavour than the authentic Squape Reloaded and Taifun GT II. I liked those better than the Subtank Mini.


----------



## luberconn

yeh, i was leaning toward that direction, but i still want something with a tank that i can refill and not have to worry about filling all day.  i also want it for transport reasons.  something i can keep in my pocket without worrying about it leaking, etc.  right now i use my eleaf Lemo, which i thought had decent flavor until i got an RDA.  i might even go subtank mini and just use their stock occ coils.  you get dry hits on those?
  
 i will eventually get a flavor chaser RDA in the near future, as i am more about flavor than clouds.  but the little boy i've got deff has clouds covered.


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> yeh, i was leaning toward that direction, but i still want something with a tank that i can refill and not have to worry about filling all day.  i also want it for transport reasons.  something i can keep in my pocket without worrying about it leaking, etc.  right now i use my eleaf Lemo, which i thought had decent flavor until i got an RDA.  i might even go subtank mini and just use their stock occ coils.  you get dry hits on those?
> 
> i will eventually get a flavor chaser RDA in the near future, as i am more about flavor than clouds.  but the little boy i've got deff has clouds covered.


 
 No dry hits on the Subtank Mini. But after around 3-4 days you can throw the coils away. You can rebuild them though (although I didn't get the same performance). I think the Lemo is fine, but if you want to subohm with a tank the Subtank Mini is great. You can also look at the Sense Herakles and the Horizon Arctic.


----------



## luberconn

3-4 days on coils?  damn, i been using mine for like 2-3 weeks before changing them out.  yeh, i've seen some stuff on the herakles and arctic.  ive also been looking into the goblin.  i might even look into the Lemo2.  i guess it doesnt even have to be subohm.  i'm just looking for the best tank atty for flavor
  
  
  
 yah headfi972, probably less of a headache buying off of fasttech than buying/trading used gear.  and you don't have to worry about herpes.  lol


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> 3-4 days on coils?  damn, i been using mine for like 2-3 weeks before changing them out.  yeh, i've seen some stuff on the herakles and arctic.  ive also been looking into the goblin.  i might even look into the Lemo2.  i guess it doesnt even have to be subohm.  i'm just looking for the best tank atty for flavor


 
 I like to change my wick every day or every two days. I think the Subtank Mini will serve you well if you build it right.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> do RTA's come close to flavor in RDA's?  RTA have more flavor than the newer subohm tanks?  i'd debating trying an RTA or just upgrading my tank to a subtank mini.  flavor is the compensating factor that will make me decide.  i might just get the subtank mini which is both.


 
 No. And if you want the full flavor you need to pick up an RDA with a reduced chamber. Here we go: Just get an Astron and call it a day. It is that good.


----------



## TrollDragon

head-fi user972 said:


> I think I found the perfect one.


 
 Now if they could combine the SS Troll V1.5 with the Cigreen Dragon then that would be an RDA for me...


----------



## TrollDragon

The Apollo XTR by Leo has a very unique build deck that I would like to try out.


----------



## TrollDragon

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> No. And if you want the full flavor you need to pick up an RDA with a reduced chamber. Here we go: Just get an Astron and call it a day. It is that good.


 
  
 i've looked at them and just don't see anything that would give it an edge on flavor.  it just looks like a standard 3post deck. no fancy air holes or anything.  i might just roll with the magma clone.  but was hoping to find a tank that is someone close to rda flavor. 
  
  
  
 it's sad that i've been into vaping for a month or two and can already name all of them dudes in that village people/youtube vape community collabo.  haha


----------



## paradoxper

You're just going to have to gain experience so you can understand what contributes to flavor. That said, the Magma is good in flavor, it's just not the summit.


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> You're just going to have to gain experience so you can understand what contributes to flavor. That said, the Magma is good in flavor, it's just not the summit.


 
  
 i feel like i've gained a wealth of experience in the research i've done, by watching the pros, and off of reviews.  the main contributors to flavor, from what i can tell is the chamber size, domed top cap and air flow position relative to coils.  of course build and wicking will contribute as well.  i don't doubt that the astron kicks butt, but i do doubt i'll spend $90 to find out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  even the tips and opions i've received from you and trolldrag and a couple others has helped me quite a bit.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> i feel like i've gained a wealth of experience in the research i've done, by watching the pros, and off of reviews.  the main contributors to flavor, from what i can tell is the chamber size, domed top cap and air flow position relative to coils.  of course build and wicking will contribute as well.  i don't doubt that the astron kicks butt, but i do doubt i'll spend $90 to find out.


 
  
 Origen V2 and Marquis are number 1 and 2 for flavor from the ones I have tried. (Plume, Veritas, Magma etc...)


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> i feel like i've gained a wealth of experience in the research i've done, by watching the pros, and off of reviews.  the main contributors to flavor, from what i can tell is the chamber size, domed top cap and air flow position relative to coils.  of course build and wicking will contribute as well.  i don't doubt that the astron kicks butt, but i do doubt i'll spend $90 to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Relative to your previous comment you made it seem you were clueless per no fancy airflow, 3 post design only. Ha. 
 Glad you do get what makes flavor great. I also totally understand Astron is pricey compared to everything else out there. 
  
 If you're gonna grab a Magma clone I'm sure you could get a $10 Quasar clone to compare and that may open your eyes a little more 
 seeing a older, more simple design that performs up to the standards of these more full featured "evolved" designs.


----------



## notfitforpublic

Just saw this thread... Are there any other HEM members on Head-Fi?


----------



## notfitforpublic

HEM = High End Mods. Vape gear specific forum. I'm not breaking any rules mentioning another forum am I?


----------



## paradoxper

I think it's rather silly that HEM is invite only. What's so exclusive about their mods.


----------



## luberconn

i guess "HEM" accepts open joining requests on the 1st of every month for those who can not get invites.  no thank you.  i have a hard enough time biting my tongue dealing with audiophile elitists.  i can only imagine mod elitists being worse.  plus i imagine any talk of clones is sacrilege.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> i guess "HEM" accepts open joining requests on the 1st of every month for those who can not get invites.  no thank you.  i have a hard enough time biting my tongue dealing with audiophile elitists.  i can only imagine mod elitists being worse.  plus i imagine any talk of clones is sacrilege.


 
 Which is stupid. They pretty much practice censorship. They're not really elitist though, they're a bunch of shills.


----------



## notfitforpublic

Well then... Guess that answers that question. 

The purpose of HEM being invite only was (not sure of its current state) just to keep the forum filled with like minded people. Nothing really "exclusive" about it. People on HEM are generally really raw, no holds barred, say what you want, kinda group. So they stuck to limited open registration and invite so someone new in the hobby/community didn't stroll in and get completely over whelmed by the... liberal use of language and opinion. You are right on the no clones bit however, but again, simply focuses the forum to like minded people.


----------



## skalkman

The M Class has landed.


----------



## TrollDragon

The $14 Origenny has arrived from GB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 I am quite impressed with the flavor, not as good as the Origen RDA but I need to play with some builds on it before I can really compare.


----------



## luberconn

those are good looking rigs there.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> The $14 Origenny has arrived from GB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 mesh or cotton build?


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> mesh or cotton build?


 
 Rayon right now.
 I have to find some 325 or 400 mesh here in Canada for when the Flash E Vapor arrives to be used as the small feeder wicks....


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Rayon right now.
> I have to find some 325 or 400 mesh here in Canada for when the Flash E Vapor arrives to be used as the small feeder wicks....


 
 I recall Grenada being excellent (very clean taste) in a genny, but it lost the bite I loved. Interested to hear your thoughts on a mesh build.
 Bet that rayon is doing quite fine though.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> I recall Grenada being excellent (very clean taste) in a genny, but it lost the bite I loved. Interested to hear your thoughts on a mesh build.
> Bet that rayon is doing quite fine though.


 
 I shall try and seek some out and possibly try out a mesh build in the Origen, most of the users on the Origen FB Group all use mesh...
  
 The Rayon is a great and just too easy to work with. I was asking around as some say to wick to the deck, and others say leave it short and tilt for wicking. I received a suggestion to leave it long and allow for a little curl up at the bottom of the tank. That way if you need new wick you just pull up a fresh bit and trim. Ingenious!
  
 I think you might like the Flash E Vapour better than the Origenny, the last email I got had a picture of it strapped to a turtle leaving China, the 3 week wait is on!


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> I shall try and seek some out and possibly try out a mesh build in the Origen, most of the users on the Origen FB Group all use mesh...
> 
> The Rayon is a great and just too easy to work with. I was asking around as some say to wick to the deck, and others say leave it short and tilt for wicking. I received a suggestion to leave it long and allow for a little curl up at the bottom of the tank. That way if you need new wick you just pull up a fresh bit and trim. Ingenious!
> 
> I think you might like the Flash E Vapour better than the Origenny, the last email I got had a picture of it strapped to a turtle leaving China, the 3 week wait is on!


 
 DO IT!
  
 That is a very smart way to wick if your cotton/rayon doesn't wear. 
  
 The thing about the Origen is it's freakin' sexy. Most others are ugly. The Sat22 was pretty great for its size. That Flash looks too much like a Kayfun.
  
 So you should have it by Xmas, that's really great!


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> DO IT!
> 
> That is a very smart way to wick if your cotton/rayon doesn't wear.
> 
> ...


 
 I am going to check it out at next rebuild as my Rayon is never scorched.
  
 I had looked at the Sat22 before and pondered it, now that I have a Genny, I might look into a few more on the cheap.
 A Sat22 sitting on a Variant Ti is just pure vape porn!
 Now there is a box mod that would give you all the power you need, and the batteries are quite cheap to boot.
  
  
 Hopefully not by Xmas, but should be here before the autumnal equinox.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> I am going to check it out at next rebuild as my Rayon is never scorched.
> 
> I had looked at the Sat22 before and pondered it, now that I have a Genny, I might look into a few more on the cheap.
> A Sat22 sitting on a Variant Ti is just pure vape porn!
> ...


 
 Well snobs and now wick snobs. Where does it end. Ha.
  
 That does look good, it's too bad the Variant is just a POS. 
  
 Yes, by the autumnal equinox granted you complete the obligatory human sacrifices.


----------



## luberconn

i never even heard of mesh wick until now.  i dont even use japanese cotton.  just plain ole organic cotton from walgreens


----------



## alpha80

Only on occasional dabber, not advanced with these mods and stuff.
 my little dab pen (i dont drink alcohol so i keep mouthwash in the flask):


----------



## Amish

trolldragon said:


> Yes indeed, welcome to the thread Amish.
> 
> How are you liking the RSST?
> Yiloong has an atty that would look great on that 134, have you seen the Chariot?
> ...


----------



## paradoxper

NHL pre-game vape. My absolute favorite time of the year.


----------



## Textfeud

Anybody know if the Prodigy from Vicious Ant is any good? There is a 510 version on the market now.


----------



## paradoxper

My Hollowpoint has shipped. Victory!


----------



## superjawes

So what would be a good beginner setup for vaping? And a good site to purchase from?


----------



## TrollDragon

superjawes said:


> So what would be a good beginner setup for vaping? And a good site to purchase from?


 
 This is a good starter, the Aspire Premium Kit.
 http://www.aspirecig.com/aspire-kit/aspire-kit166.html
  
 You can order online but you might want to check out your local vape shops. That way you can try some juice flavors and have the staff show you how to use the kit.


----------



## TrollDragon

For online shops
  
 Sweet Vapes - http://sweet-vapes.com/aspire-premium-kit.html
 Vape NW - http://vapenw.com/vape-kits/aspire-premium-kit
 Mt Baker - http://www.mtbakervapor.com/e-cig-starter-kits/aspire-premium-starter-kit/
  
 Those are some of the popular shops.


----------



## Textfeud

Couldn't resist and pulled the trigger for the Prodigy by Vicious Ant. The swivel topcap was just too cool to pass up on.


----------



## luberconn

trolldragon said:


> For online shops
> 
> Sweet Vapes - http://sweet-vapes.com/aspire-premium-kit.html
> Vape NW - http://vapenw.com/vape-kits/aspire-premium-kit
> ...


 
  
  
 good call.  i got my stuff at vapeNW.  i went with a eleaf istick 30w and Melo atty.  i went that route because it's smaller in size and more power if you decide to move up.  it only comes with one extra coil and no charger tho.  but 99% of people already have a micro USB charger.  i get most of my ejuice at mtbakervapor too. 
  
  


textfeud said:


> Couldn't resist and pulled the trigger for the Prodigy by Vicious Ant. The swivel topcap was just too cool to pass up on.


 
  
 on my little boy clone, i just drip right through the huge chuff style drip tip


----------



## paradoxper

Hawks game was intense last night. Let's hope night 2 gets even better.


----------



## luberconn

you've got so much juice.  lol.  i thought i have a lot and i have like 8 kinds.  if you've got any low nic 3-6g you dont like, let me know.  i'll purchase some.  i'm always down to try new flavors.


----------



## skalkman

Got a nickel build going in the vulcan. Used some twisted 28g, putting out nicely with dual coils.


----------



## luberconn

so much info on that chip


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> you've got so much juice.  lol.  i thought i have a lot and i have like 8 kinds.  if you've got any low nic 3-6g you dont like, let me know.  i'll purchase some.  i'm always down to try new flavors.


 
 I have Settled on 7 that rotate  in my ADV. HeadFi User got the best deal and didn't deserve it.
 Not too much left as I've trashed a lot of it. Whatever left, if you want, let me know. We can work something out. 500ml or so.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Got a nickel build going in the vulcan. Used some twisted 28g, putting out nicely with dual coils.


 
 Maybe I'm trippin' but that display is pretty. Ha.
  
 What are your thoughts on the nickel?


----------



## skalkman

Just built the astron with nickel, wish me luck boys.


----------



## TrollDragon

Good Luck!
  
 A 240 page thread on Nickel Builds over at ECF
 http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/coil-builds/613433-dna-40-nr-nickel-builds.html
  
 DNA 40 though, so it might be a little low ball for you...


----------



## TrollDragon

I invoked the Power of Greyskull while tightening the brass center post in the Origenny last night... Must fix this weekend...


----------



## skalkman

It got to low with 10 wraps. Need to try with 12 or something or burning the wire beforehand.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> I invoked the Power of Greyskull while tightening the brass center post in the Origenny last night... Must fix this weekend...


 
 Yikes! Be gentle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you can get it back up and running or get a replacement.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Yikes! Be gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Authentic pin would cost more then the clone atty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So I'll engineer a fix for sure.


----------



## paradoxper

Had a twisted nichrome build in for a week and relatively enjoyed it. Good flavor, seemingly faster ramp time. BUT no.
  
 Slapped in a 20g 4 wrap. Yup, this is it. It's warmer sustained and with no perceived drop in flavor. I kind of think I'm settled until I bleed my fingers with 18g.
 A buddy also keeps harping how awesome his ******* hotwires are and what other BS FOTM wire. I'll try 'em eventually. Don't want to tear this down though.
  

  
 AND GO Hawks!
  
 NHL Playoffs Night 3. Dripthroat baby.


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## TrollDragon

white lotus said:


>


 
 And you would put the eliquid in that, where?
 Discussions of other vaporizers are not recommended on a public forum.


----------



## White Lotus

trolldragon said:


> And you would put the eliquid in that, where?


 
  
 Huh? It uses eliquid just fine, with cotton.


----------



## TrollDragon

white lotus said:


> Huh? It uses eliquid just fine, with cotton.


 
 No worries then.


----------



## paradoxper

Some Sweet Blue for NHL Playoffs Day 4. Hope ya'll enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Textfeud

Boy the Prodigy is a real treat. The flavour is amazing. The swivel topcap is pretty awesome and same goes for the airflow ring, so simple, so good. Very happy vaper. Yeah 129,99 euro is probably to much but it's better than smoking and I don't really care to spend money for a hobby. I just spend less on other stuff. Same goes for audio. I spend way to much money on records or new toys, but if it makes you happy, why the hell not?


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Some Sweet Blue for NHL Playoffs Day 4. Hope ya'll enjoy your weekend!


 
 I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## luberconn

undercover brother.  it makes my istick 50w have better grip, no longer fingerprint magnet and no worries about scratching.   it is wood "texturized", so it actually has a wood feel, which i like.  i've had a wood wrap on my phone that i've been really happy with as well.  zero scratching after lots of heavy use.


----------



## skalkman

Buggered nickel build in the astron today, the espresso's alright though.


----------



## paradoxper

Hollowpoint box mod
  
 Build is superb. Everything really does feel streamlined and precise. Love the adjustable pin as well. The feel is heft without being heavy. It's substantial.
 The delrin has a hard plastic type of feel/build to it. It's not soft at all and feels really durable. There are some sharp edges which isn't a problem if you hold it correctly,
 which brings us to the pistole grips. The slopes in the grip handle thingy's are deeper than any of my previous mods with that pistol grip style. This makes
 for a slight but noticeable improvement in comfort. I'd also say this is a finger trigger position. Meaning, I could use my thumb but it just doesn't feel nearly as
 comfortable. Switch is delrin and fully mechanical. Less resistance to fire due to the astonishingly shorter throw. Superior to anything I've tried. And surprised me in that regard.
  
 Does it hard. Yes. Is it world beating. Nope. No hyperbole needed. I'll have to look into the voltage drop but it performs among the best I've experienced.
 Threading is solid. chunky and smooth. 510 pin adjust to ridiculous depth. No sure what atty would necessitate the need, but it's there. It's also
 insulated with peek, which I think is one of the first mods I've ran across that does this regarding the 510 connection. I honestly can't say why that would be needed,
 but I'd surmise that perhaps this negates further heat. I just don't know. It's a curious decision to me. 
  
 Favorite part of the mod. Just the delrin. Body doesn't transfer heat and likewise this switch doesn't register any temperature change. I had the shop owner
 do a 0.06 build and send me video and run it through it's paces. He confirmed it's just a beast. 
  
 The only con to the Hollowpoint - it takes a tad longer to switch batteries. AND it's not white delrin. Ha.
  
 Really pleased. Goodbye to all my other mods.


----------



## TrollDragon

Wicked!
  
 I am glad to see you have found an endgame mod with the Hollowpoint. It looks amazing!


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Wicked!
> 
> I am glad to see you have found an endgame mod with the Hollowpoint. It looks amazing!


 
 If Silver Wolf Customs releases a white delrin version that is my true endgame. But for now lookin' good in black.
  
 I take horrible pics but I'm sure someone will do a video review that can do it more justice.
 Now time to offload my other mods.


----------



## luberconn

it's your endgame......until a new batch of mods come out next week....or next month.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> it's your endgame......until a new batch of mods come out next week....or next month.


 
  No! I swear it !


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> No! I swear it !


 
 Now that you have found your mod, Where is the Astron love?


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Now that you have found your mod, Where is the Astron love?


 
 By popular demand and perfect timing I bring you NHL Playoffs Night 6. Beetlejuice! Hollowpoint and Astron


----------



## TrollDragon

One of the Canadian online shops just got the CCI Archon in stock.


----------



## luberconn

i just ordered some French Toast, Freckled Lemonade, Black Ice, and Ecto Cooler ejuice from Mt. Baker Vapor.  all extra light 3ml nic, 20pg/80vg.  we'll see how it tastes.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> One of the Canadian online shops just got the CCI Archon in stock.


 
 And you are going to pick one up right, right.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> And you are going to pick one up right, right.


 
 No sir, it's out of my budget at $80 with taxes & shipping.
 It was just the first time I have seen a CCI product from a Canadian online shop.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> No sir, it's out of my budget at $80 with taxes & shipping.
> It was just the first time I have seen a CCI product from a Canadian online shop.


 
 That kind of pricing is outrageous.


----------



## paradoxper

Go Hawks! NHL Playoffs Night 7


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> i just ordered some French Toast, Freckled Lemonade, Black Ice, and Ecto Cooler ejuice from Mt. Baker Vapor.  all extra light 3ml nic, 20pg/80vg.  we'll see how it tastes.


Black ice is one of my longterm favs from MBV. It's either that or Faux Hawk.


----------



## luberconn

skalkman said:


> Black ice is one of my longterm favs from MBV. It's either that or Faux Hawk.


 
  
 yeh, it's description sounded right up my alley.  i like a light menthol coolness and blackberries are always good and local to my region.  i was eyeballing faux hawk as it sounds pretty much the same but with raspberry.  my two all-day-vapes have been hawk sauce and thug juice, but i'm ready to move on.


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> yeh, it's description sounded right up my alley.  i like a light menthol coolness and blackberries are always good and local to my region.  i was eyeballing faux hawk as it sounds pretty much the same but with raspberry.  my two all-day-vapes have been hawk sauce and thug juice, but i'm ready to move on.


Faux Hawk tastes nothing like black ice though, the menthol is bearly noticable unless you crank a good amount of power to it. Black ise is rather heavy on the menthol, i can't vape it in my astron with a twisted build at all. I remeber black is being bloody awesome in my Lemo Drop at around 35W.


----------



## luberconn

right on man.  i think i'll like it.  i should have it tomorrow but i'll let it steep a couple weeks before i give my real impressions.


----------



## paradoxper

Thug Juice, Black Ice and Extreme Ice are good menthols. Like Skalk, I can't vape them in reduced chambers.
 I also have some Thawed Sauce that's been steeping since February. Maybe it's finally time to break it out.


----------



## luberconn

yes, i prefer the lighter menthol feel.  in my tank, the menthol in hawk sauce and thug juice is perfect.  in my dripper, the menthol comes out with a bite for sure.  i actually didnt even realize they were menthol until i tried it in my dripper.  in the tank it provides a coolness to it, but doesn't have that bite like a typical menthol. 
  
 it's been over two weeks since i've had a cigarette.  i smoked menthol lights for a good 15yrs and i'm not craving it one bit.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> yes, i prefer the lighter menthol feel.  in my tank, the menthol in hawk sauce and thug juice is perfect.  in my dripper, the menthol comes out with a bite for sure.  i actually didnt even realize they were menthol until i tried it in my dripper.  in the tank it provides a coolness to it, but doesn't have that bite like a typical menthol.
> 
> it's been over two weeks since i've had a cigarette.  i smoked menthol lights for a good 15yrs and i'm not craving it one bit.


 
 Definitely too much bite. I tried dropping to 0 nic to see if it wouldn't mellow out, but that menthol just kicks your ass.
 I tried Thawed Sauce and it's pretty gross. A bit bummed. I just saw there is a non mentholated Thug Juice and might
 just go ahead and give that a go. 
  
 Whatever it takes to keep off analogs. And congrats on the two weeks!


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> right on man.  i think i'll like it.  i should have it tomorrow but i'll let it steep a couple weeks before i give my real impressions.


 
 Black Ice is usually good to go straight out of the mail. Shake it up and let it air for an hour and you'll be set.


----------



## luberconn

haha, bummer on the thawed sauce.  i'm glad you said something because i was thinking of giving it a try.  now that i think about it, hawk sauce's berry profile is pretty indistinguishable.  i can't tell what i'm really tasting.  i guess with the menthol i like it because there's a contrast of cool, tangy, sweetness that blends well.


----------



## skalkman

Just put a twisted kanthal build in the Astron after a few days of using nickel.
 Okay, feck nickel. Not worth it.


----------



## luberconn

man i tried some stuff called Vader by Cyber Liquids this weekend.  it was my first experience of what i would consider a breakfast or even a dessert vape.  it was actually delicious.  they describe it as cookie dough with vanilla base, milk and hazlenut.  to me it reminded me of a pecan pie but instead of pecans, hazlenuts.  it went great with my morning coffee.  
  
 anyhow, i did half a tank full and tried a couple drips in my dripper.  still very good but almost too sweet from the drip.  but i went though two more tanks full of other juices and could still taste the hazlenut.  i ended up taking the coil out and i'm just going to save it for that specific juice.  same with my dripper.  i had to re-wick it and rinsed the rda pretty good and could still taste remnants of it.  so it was delicious but it likes to linger.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> haha, bummer on the thawed sauce.  i'm glad you said something because i was thinking of giving it a try.  now that i think about it, hawk sauce's berry profile is pretty indistinguishable.  i can't tell what i'm really tasting.  i guess with the menthol i like it because there's a contrast of cool, tangy, sweetness that blends well.


 
 Thawed has that berries essence but none of the profiles stand out individually. I also never cared for that tartness in either. I gave it another shot, can't win 'em all.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Just put a twisted kanthal build in the Astron after a few days of using nickel.
> Okay, feck nickel. Not worth it.


 
 QUITTER!


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> man i tried some stuff called Vader by Cyber Liquids this weekend.  it was my first experience of what i would consider a breakfast or even a dessert vape.  it was actually delicious.  they describe it as cookie dough with vanilla base, milk and hazlenut.  to me it reminded me of a pecan pie but instead of pecans, hazlenuts.  it went great with my morning coffee.
> 
> anyhow, i did half a tank full and tried a couple drips in my dripper.  still very good but almost too sweet from the drip.  but i went though two more tanks full of other juices and could still taste the hazlenut.  i ended up taking the coil out and i'm just going to save it for that specific juice.  same with my dripper.  i had to re-wick it and rinsed the rda pretty good and could still taste remnants of it.  so it was delicious but it likes to linger.


 
 Sounds like that Vader is very pungent. Double edged sword for sure. Might be a good idea to get a second tank/atty for that flavor.


----------



## paradoxper

NHL Playoffs Night 8. Waitress has really taken over my ADV.


----------



## TrollDragon

Well I tried out a mesh build on the Origen Genesis V2 tonight and I am quite impressed by it.

  
 The flavor is just about on par with the Origen RDA with either Japanese cotton or Rayon.
 I just have to remember to do the Genny Tilt while vaping. No more replacing cotton in the Origenny, which is a PiTA to rewick, just a dry burn and rinse.


----------



## luberconn

that looks pretty cool.  do those have a tank under the deck?  does the mesh feed down into the tank?


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> that looks pretty cool.  do those have a tank under the deck?  does the mesh feed down into the tank?


 
 The deck that all the bits are screwed to is about 1mm thick and everything underneath the head of that knurled screw head in front, is tank.
 She holds 4.5ml's and in a dual coil setup, it drinks up the juice like it's free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 The mesh goes right down into the tank just about to the bottom. The mesh is burned with a butane torch beforehand, this oxidizes the stainless steel and makes it non conductive so it doesn't short out the coil.


----------



## luberconn

that's pretty awesome.  i've seen those tanks but never really checked out how they work.  4.5ml is a pretty good reservoir.  arent those known for their flavor?


----------



## TrollDragon

Amazing flavor, all the Genesis attys are.
 People just love their Kraken's and I might get one on the next FT run...


----------



## skalkman

Joined a group buy for a NextGen clone to give to a mate who knows his gennys. IF its to my liking I'll probably pick up an authentic.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Joined a group buy for a NextGen clone to give to a mate who knows his gennys. IF its to my liking I'll probably pick up an authentic.


 
 I am on that Gearbest preorder as well!


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Joined a group buy for a NextGen clone to give to a mate who knows his gennys. IF its to my liking I'll probably pick up an authentic.


 
 TRAITOR!


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> TRAITOR!


 
 For getting a genny or a clone for someone else?


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> I am on that Gearbest preorder as well!


 
 this was organized by a guy in a swedish vapeing group on facebook, it's a SXK clone.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> this was organized by a guy in a swedish vapeing group on facebook, it's a SXK clone.


 
 Nice!
 The Gearbest is a Yeahsmo version and I see Fasttech has one as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Much hype on this and we will see how it goes. For 170€ the authentic wants to be flawless...


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> For getting a genny or a clone for someone else?


 
 Clones are fine as long as they're not genny's.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Clones are fine as long as they're not genny's.


 
 My Astron's still not going anywhere though. I need something for my sweeter/fruity juices.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> My Astron's still not going anywhere though. I need something for my sweeter/fruity juices.


 
 I'm just giving you ****.


----------



## skalkman

Just scored an unused Mor Crann with matching tip for £95.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Just scored an unused Mor Crann with matching tip for £95.


 

 Nice!
 You get the Taifun GT II as well? They get very high praise for an RTA.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Just scored an unused Mor Crann with matching tip for £95.


 
 What kind of wood is it?


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> What kind of wood is it?


 
 Amboyna burl.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> You get the Taifun GT II as well? They get very high praise for an RTA.


 
 Nah, not for that kind of money.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Amboyna burl.


 
 Really lovely. Congrats!


----------



## paradoxper

Kaos Vapor has some really fine juices. They've made a strong splash in a juice group I'm in. I feel like
 they've got a type of VapeOholic movement with even better pricing.
  
 Trump: Blueberry, pineapple, strawberry and grape.
  
 Definitely get a nice natural strawberry with subtle blueberry and a nice pineapple that lifts the overall profile.
 There is something else in the background that I can't quite pinpoint. This must be the hint of grape.
  
 Don't love it yet. Definitely don't hate it. Feel like it's a nice contrarian to Bettlejuice.
  
 Looking forward to trying more of Kaos' offerings.


----------



## paradoxper

Why the hell am I up? Blamin' it on the Smurf.
  
 Reorder. This time with 1 flavor shot. Now the blueberry has more presence. Entirely balanced
 with the strawberry and the cream. Really just love What Texas Rebel Juice does.
  
 First juice line that is sweeping me off my feet with their cream. Kangaroo Punch obliterates any Unicorn or
 OD. This dude's cream/custard is off the ******* charts. Seriously.
  
 So far KP is by far my favorite, Smurf is right up there and Toothache took me by surprise. I surmise there's
 around 5 cream/custard types I'll give a shot because it's absurdly better than anything else out there.
  
 Will need to put in for a much larger order of KP, but for now this doing me in big time.


----------



## skalkman

Let's see if this gets banned for pornography


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Nice!
  
 And then it get it's first scratch and we all cry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Should be a full size flashi sitting on it though, the V3 would look grand!
  
 This is my VS on the IPV... It's just like an autofeed dripper with a top tank.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> And then it get it's first scratch and we all cry...
> 
> ...


 
 Don't really care for the Flashies looks. Trying to get my hands on a NextGen though.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Don't really care for the Flashies looks. Trying to get my hands on a NextGen though.


They do look a little like air hose fittings, that's why I like them... 

My NextGen should be shipped this coming week. I got the mesh and ribbon ready and waiting


----------



## skalkman

Played with this monster today.
It's a dual 26650 parallel semi mech built by the swedish modder Patrick Nielsen with the exterior built by a buddy of mine, and yes he's a massive H.R Giger fan.


----------



## skalkman

Genny time. So far i have only gotten it to flood and leak.


----------



## paradoxper

Texas Rebel has officially dethroned VapeOholic as my favorite juice line. Everything I've tried from these guys kills it.
 Red Label is better than Kryptonite as it's a smoother blend. Not harsh in the least which citrus type flavors tend to be.
 The rest? Creams, creams and more creams. Standout surprise; Dixie Kong:_Creamy/Strawberry/Milky/Sweet/Banana Twist._
 Really ******* delicious. Beating a dead horse, but their cream/custard base is ridiculous. Again, stomps everything out there.
  
 This order was also executed in just 1 day rather than the week my previous order took. I appreciate that.
  
 So far Smurf is actually the least flavorful of the bunch I've tried. BUT I'm a sucker for blueberries.
  
 Have a big Kaos custard and fruit order coming in. Excited about the prospect but skeptical that the custards can match the Rebel.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Genny time. So far i have only gotten it to flood and leak.


 
 Nice!
 Nothing finer than a flooding leaking Genny!


----------



## luberconn

so does the origenny v2 leak much?  i'm still wanting a flavor atty but want to get something that holds a decent amount of juice and doesnt leak like crazy.  i've read that the magma leaks pretty bad and i read that a good flavor atty that doesnt leak much is the veritas.  any input?


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> so does the origenny v2 leak much?  i'm still wanting a flavor atty but want to get something that holds a decent amount of juice and doesnt leak like crazy.  i've read that the magma leaks pretty bad and i read that a good flavor atty that doesnt leak much is the veritas.  any input?


 
 The Origen Genesis V2 (Origenny) is a great device but a real PiTA to work with. It holds 4.5ml of juice and if it's wicked up with cotton, you have to leave the fill screw out otherwise the tank will vacuum lock and you'll get dry hits. Putting wick to the bottom of the tank is a chore or you just poke enough in to just go below the build deck and do the genny tilt. I personally dislike cotton wicks in it as after a dry hit or two you end up with a burnt wick, so you have to drain the tank to rewick it. You can put extra wick in the bottom of the tank, so all you need to do is pull up on the wick sticking out of the coil top to get a fresh piece and cut the burnt end off.
  
 I fully believe that the Origen Genesis V2 would work stellar with Ni200 wire on a temperature controlled device. No chance to burn the wick and when you want to clean the coil you can sort of dry burn at a higher temp with water on the cotton. Never tried it (I don't have a TC device) but read it could be done.
  

 I spent at least 2 hours on that build getting it right, 6 wraps of 26g, 2.4mm and a 500 mesh wick. Roll the mesh so it basically is a straw within a 1.2mm straw down the middle.
 Torch it, roll it torch it some more. Put it down through the coil and tweak so there are no hot spots. You have to tilt the Genny to keep up the flow, amazing flavor and no taste of cotton. 
  
  

 Now the Origen Dripper V2 is probably what you are thinking of. It is an amazing flavor RDA, that hold's 1.5ml of juice and is easy to build on and wick. I run a 0.5Ω single coil at 20W with both large air holes open for incredible flavor. My buddy who has a Magma, Veritas and Marquis has tried to get the same quality of flavor out of each of those that the Origen provides but can't quite manage to. So he has just ordered 2 Origen Drippers from FT.
  
 The Origen will leak if put on its side and closing off the airflow is not easy once those o-rings get wet, so either vape it dry and pocket it or keep it upright. The Veritas is probably one of the best leak proof RDA available and has a better airflow for higher watts. You would be amazed at what you can get out of a single coil build on the Origen at 20W though.

 I have a Flash E-Vapor V3 (316 Stainless) on the way from Gearbest, I liked the VS version so much I wanted a full sized one!
 They are ugly as sin but basically a dripper with a top feed tank that does not have to be drained to work on the deck. A flashie will not leak if built right, you use mesh as the feeder wicks from the tank and the cotton in your coil has to sit directly on top of the coil screws. When you snap on the top cap the mesh feeder wicks push down onto the cotton and no leaks. Airflow is good and the flavor is superb on the VS so far with all the juices I have tried.
  
 You can use silica or Ekowool as the feeders but the mesh is the best, unlike a coil mesh these don't have to be torched.


 So many choices...


----------



## luberconn

yah troll.  i actually watched a few build vids on the origenny 2 last night and i think i'm taking it out of my list.  it seems a little too advanced for me.  i deff want something easy to build, with good flavor.  i watched like 20 vids on rda's and mech mods.  i'm thinking of picking up a haze mini clone and mad industries colonial clone.  maybe a origen dripper too.  can be had for cheap.
  
 after watching all these dang videos i feel like i can narrow my decisions down to what i think i want.  but it only makes me more indecisive.  lol.  i want them ALL!!!!


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> yah troll.  i actually watched a few build vids on the origenny 2 last night and i think i'm taking it out of my list.  it seems a little too advanced for me.  i deff want something easy to build, with good flavor.  i watched like 20 vids on rda's and mech mods.  i'm thinking of picking up a haze mini clone and http://www.dhresource.com/0x0s/f2-albu-g2-M01-DB-0D-rBVaGlUvhkSAX7ICAABubY9gQyo150.jpg/hellboy-rda-atomizer-hell-boy-atomizer-with.jpg clone.  maybe a origen dripper too.  can be had for cheap.
> 
> after watching all these dang videos i feel like i can narrow my decisions down to what i think i want.  but it only makes me more indecisive.  lol.  i want them ALL!!!!


 
 I know how you feel.... Gotta catch em all!
 Look into a Derringer clone as well they seem to get good reviews.
  
 I want a cheap Fasttech Hellboy RDA clone, not because I need it, just because it's different!

  

 Yeah for the amount of fiddly work over the benefit of the vapor, the Origen Genesis is not really worth it.
 Something great to tinker with if you want to, but not an ADV device for me anyway.


----------



## luberconn

yeh, i've seen those hellboys.  they seem cool and look nice on a box mod.  on my istick 50w, it would look silly though.  i also watched a vid on the steam crave aromamizer that looks interesting.  the OG model was a hex design and they've come out with a round 22mm design as well.  i might try one of these.  around $40 for an authentic aint bad.  they are coming out with a glass sleeve for it too this summer. 
  
 hex
 http://www.electronicstix.com/products/steam-crave-aromamizer-rda-22mm-hex-shape
  
 round
 http://www.electronicstix.com/products/steam-crave-aromamizer-rda-22mm-round


----------



## TrollDragon

Cool, I like the Hex version and it has a reasonable price too.


----------



## luberconn

the cyclone air flow intrigues me.  air goes in the air holes and through small rifled chanels on the inner wall of the atty.  i like the anti-spit back drip tip too.  i'm not sure how well it works, but the design is kinda cool.
  

  
 here's a rendering of what the inner walls supposedly look like....

  
  
 spitback proof drip tip.


----------



## TrollDragon

Sort of like the tip on the 454 Big Block with it's side air intake.


----------



## luberconn

tried my first dual coil build yesterday.  came in at .6ohm using 26gauge kanthol.  vaped it between 35-50w.  i actually think i prefer single coil to be honest.  i get about just as much vapor and i think the flavor seems better in single mode.  in dual coil it took longer longer to fire up.  i did notice less spit back with this dual coil set up.  but that might just be because of the build.  i dunno. 
  

  
 starting to get some patina on my Little Boy RDA clone.  i might polish it.  i might not.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice Build!
 Personally I find dual coils to just eat more juice, but I only run them around 45W so that could be a contributing factor.

 I am going to build one of these on the weekend just for the novelty of Schiits and Giggles...

 I'll use 28g twisted with the .5mm ribbon and a 34g wrap. It should be built with 26g but I don't have anything that will fire 0.1Ω or has 2.8mm post holes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Like the Twisted Messes RDA has...


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> tried my first dual coil build yesterday.  came in at .6ohm using 26gauge kanthol.  vaped it between 35-50w.  i actually think i prefer single coil to be honest.  i get about just as much vapor and i think the flavor seems better in single mode.  in dual coil it took longer longer to fire up.  i did notice less spit back with this dual coil set up.  but that might just be because of the build.  i dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> starting to get some patina on my Little Boy RDA clone.  i might polish it.  i might not.


 
 Unless you're going to build really low stick with a single coil. Try twisted variety builds to eek out more flavor.


----------



## luberconn

thanks for the tips gents.  yes, i think my next try will be either a twisted micro or single parallel coil. 
  
 let us know how that crazy coil build goes troll!


----------



## paradoxper

Pretty excited to crack into these. I expect these will need steeping, sadly. Got a big bottle of Red Label to tide me over.


----------



## luberconn

man, USPS lost my package of juice i ordered way back on 4/21.  i wasn't able to file a claim until Tuesday.  Mt Baker Vapor resent the package and i should have it tomorrow hopefully.  good thing since i'm just about out of juice.
  
 i ordered one of these little guys too.  haze mini rda clone.  supposedly a hard hitter with good flavor.  only downside is that it's only set up for dual coil.  but i think i can live with that.


----------



## Textfeud

I would like a mech mod that I can use safely. Don't want to drain the battery. Is that what the volt meter in the CCI ABS does?


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> I would like a mech mod that I can use safely. Don't want to drain the battery. Is that what the volt meter in the CCI ABS does?


 
 Pretty much. It shows your battery voltage under load.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> man, USPS lost my package of juice i ordered way back on 4/21.  i wasn't able to file a claim until Tuesday.  Mt Baker Vapor resent the package and i should have it tomorrow hopefully.  good thing since i'm just about out of juice.
> 
> i ordered one of these little guys too.  haze mini rda clone.  supposedly a hard hitter with good flavor.  only downside is that it's only set up for dual coil.  but i think i can live with that.


 
 You can try a single coil and cut all the airflow down to half or less, see how that works out.


----------



## luberconn

something strange happened on my Haze Mini rda clone.  i ordered it from ebay yesterday morning.  Paid for the item.  I get email confirmations.  Then I get a message from ebay yesterday evening saying the item has been removed.  I look for the listing, it's gone.  I go to the search and look up Haze Mini Rda, nothing comes up.   There were 3-4 other sellers of the Haze Mini and they were all gone.  So I do a google search and all of the 1:1 clones are gone of the internet or not available.  I do see clones of it without logos still on the web however.  I'm thinking Vape Head Origins may have lawyered up and got all of the clones taken down.  What are the odds of that happening the day I order mine?  I messaged the seller in hopes that he will still send it to me since I already paid.  fingers crossed........


----------



## TrollDragon

I imagine your purchase will be ok and the seller will tell you for sure or give you a refund. They won't be selling anymore of those on eBay, and I can see more crackdowns like that coming in the future.


----------



## luberconn

yup, i got a message back from the seller.  confirmed that vape head origins contacted him to take it down for trademark infringement.  i can see this happening with the big dogs of the vaping world who can afford a legal team to take action.  i dont think some of the other up and coming companies have the resources to shut them down.  the seller did confirm he is still sending me the RDA and gave me a tracking number.  get your high quality clones while you can fellas.  i can live with clones without brand names/logos though.  i'd personally rather see these chinese companies "rebrand" these items rather than straight knockoffs with fake serial numbers and all that crap.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> let us know how that crazy coil build goes troll!


 
 Well it didn't go too well... The 0.5mm ribbon I have is wrapped on a small spool and there is just no way to straighten out 5 pieces enough so that they stack. Twisted 28 is also a little too small to go on the sides, it really needs 26g. The coil looks cool but way too much work to build. The video of the build by OHMBOYOC has perfectly straight ribbon which comes off of a big spool that way.
  
 After 3 hours of playing around I packed it in and just used a bit of the twisted for a parallel 26g & 28g twisted @ 0.4Ω.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Well it didn't go too well... The 0.5mm ribbon I have is wrapped on a small spool and there is just no way to straighten out 5 pieces enough so that they stack. Twisted 28 is also a little too small to go on the sides, it really needs 26g. The coil looks cool but way too much work to build. The video of the build by OHMBOYOC has perfectly straight ribbon which comes off of a big spool that way.
> 
> After 3 hours of playing around I packed it in and just used a bit of the twisted for a parallel 26g & 28g twisted @ 0.4Ω.


 
 Did you try to straighten it out using a drill?


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Did you try to straighten it out using a drill?


 

 Straighten out flat ribbon wire with a drill?
 How do dat?


----------



## TrollDragon

Something new from Cosmic Innovations!


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Straighten out flat ribbon wire with a drill?
> How do dat?


----------



## TrollDragon

Ha ha ha!
 I don't think the wife would like me dragging wire through her hair tongs...


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Ha ha ha!
> I don't think the wife would like me dragging wire through her hair tongs...


 
 I needed some recovery from that early morning blunder.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Something new from Cosmic Innovations!


 


 Derringer ugly. And they just came out with the ******* Cubix. These mother****ers need to slow it down. I may pick this up. Meh.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> Derringer ugly. And they just came out with the ******* Cubix. These mother****ers need to slow it down. I may pick this up. Meh.


 
 I just purchased a Phenom from them and now looking at a second Prodigy. In brass/ss and hybrid version this time. Meh.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> I just purchased a Phenom from them and now looking at a second Prodigy. In brass/ss and hybrid version this time. Meh.


 
 I like them partnering with VA again because they do nice manufacturing but I'm burnt out on the latest and greatest. You can pick up my slack now.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> I like them partnering with VA again because they do nice manufacturing but I'm burnt out on the latest and greatest. You can pick up my slack now.


 
 I'm done after the Phenom and Prodigy. There is only so much they can do to improve a mech and the Prodigy is all I need in a dripper. Now I just need to find a Prodigy in brass. All sold out in Europe, aaargh.


----------



## Textfeud

Anybody know more about the Footoon Aqua SE? Seems like a great RTA for a reasonable price.


----------



## TrollDragon

textfeud said:


> Anybody know more about the Footoon Aqua SE? Seems like a great RTA for a reasonable price.


 

 Ruby Roo's last VLog shows her holding one at the 18:00 mark...
  
 This was on Footon's FB page, posted last Friday.


----------



## paradoxper

Just wondering do you guys have specific steeping methods or do you do different things for different flavor types. I.e. fruits, custards, creams, etc.
  
 Reason I've asked is I finished my 500 ml of Beetlejuice and I've had this other 500 ml bottle since February untouched. I didn't bother to open it for whatever reason. Ha.
 Anyways, I cracked it open tonight and OMG it's like it was just mixed. I get this watery type of strong pineapple (this is how BJ always starts out.)
  
 I am slightly pissed because there's a normal 2 week steep period associated with good BJ. I hadn't shaken the bottle or anything and am shocked at the results.
 It's very curious how the flavor hasn't developed. Never had a bad batch from Crimmy so it's just interesting how when left to sit no changes in flavor occur.


----------



## Textfeud

trolldragon said:


> Ruby Roo's last VLog shows her holding one at the 18:00 mark...
> 
> This was on Footon's FB page, posted last Friday.


 
  
  
 Yeah it's already for sale since yesterday. Also saw a vid of it already from Footoon where he shows it and builds it. But I want reviews so I know if I should pull the trigger or not  Npt much to be found yet.


----------



## luberconn

i received that mini Haze clone RDA yesterday.  threw a basic micro 26ga kanthol build into it.  i'm really really liking this thing.  i like it's size. very small.  don't let hte size fool you.  it has huge vapor production and the flavor is noticeably better than my Little Boy RDA.  another thing i absolutely like about this thing is the position of the air holes.  they are nice and high, so you can over drip and there is zero leaking.  on my little boy, i get leaking around the air holes quite a bit.  the fit of the barrel and topcap feels real good too.  snaps right in and just feels right.  on my little boy, snapping the barrel onto the deck is sometimes tough and wants to clip the o-ring because the edges are pretty sharp.  anyhow, if anyone is looking for a mini RDA that produces huge clouds and has good flavor, it's worth the buy if you can find one!


----------



## Meremoth

Have any of you guys tried the VapeXhale Cloud EVO?
  
  
 I use to have the original VapeXhale Cloud and it was the best vaporizer I have ever used.


----------



## luberconn

meremoth said:


> Have any of you guys tried the VapeXhale Cloud EVO?
> 
> 
> I use to have the original VapeXhale Cloud and it was the best vaporizer I have ever used.


 
  
 most of these guys do not discuss herbal vapes.  but i've heard the best is the airizer air.  that vapexhale looks similar to the airizer solo.  i tried a friends Crafty this weekend and it was ok.  i've also tried the Pax as well.  i still prefer vaping concentrates vs flowers.


----------



## Meremoth

luberconn said:


> most of these guys do not discuss herbal vapes.  but i've heard the best is the airizer air.  that vapexhale looks similar to the airizer solo.  i tried a friends Crafty this weekend and it was ok.  i've also tried the Pax as well.  i still prefer vaping concentrates vs flowers.


 
  
 I kinda got that feeling, but I thought I would see anyway.  I mean, herb + music + good sound just goes together, yeah?  


 Concentrates aren't readily available in my area, but top-notch flowers are.  
  
  
 I haven't vaped in awhile, but I really miss it because it had such a great effect for daytime usage.  More of a energized, cerebral, upper effect compared to combustion.  

  
 As far as the Airizer Solo, looks pretty neat.  I'm looking more for a home unit though, but I definitely do need a portable one as well.  Have you tried the DaVinci Ascent?  That looks like a really nice portable one.  Wonder how it compares to the Solo.
  
 As far as the home unit Airizers, I don't like whips, so if it uses a whip, I'd probably pass on that.  
  
  
 My favorite thing about the Cloud is the glass airways, and how the unit automatically adjusted temperature based upon how hard I was drawing.  It could turn all my flowers to a dark dark dark brown without combusting.  

 Plus those hydratubes look incredible.  Water filtered vape; seems hard to beat.


----------



## luberconn

it's legal in my state.    i havent tried any tabletop type vapes since the og volcano, which was several years ago.    all the rest have been handhelds.  but yes,  glass is the way to go.  that's why people like the solo so much is the glass tubes/mouthpieces. 
  
 i actually wish there were more glass RDA's out there.  i loves me some glass.


----------



## Meremoth

luberconn said:


> it's legal in my state.    i havent tried any tabletop type vapes since the og volcano, which was several years ago.    all the rest have been handhelds.  but yes,  glass is the way to go.  that's why people like the solo so much is the glass tubes/mouthpieces.
> 
> i actually wish there were more glass RDA's out there.  i loves me some glass.


 
  
 I've always wanted to try the Volcano, as it's a classic that has stood up against the test of time, but I always wondered how much medicine you lose from the vape attaching to the inside of the bag, since it takes a little bit of time to fill (not sure how much time), instead of it going directing into your lungs.  

 The Ascent is suppose to be an all glass airway/mouthpiece too.  Glass is definitely the way to go.  Better taste, and glass isn't reactive to chemicals (I don't think so at least, which is why it's used it labs), so there is no interactions with the vape/smoke, as compared to plastic, metal, etc.  
  
 What portable one do you use now?  
  
 Do you also vape nicotine?  If so, which vape do you use for that?


----------



## luberconn

i vape nicotine too.  really low.  i use 3mg juice.  my personal vape rig is in the pics on this page a few posts up.  for my herbal concentrates i use the same regulated mod box and put on a dual coil atomizer made for concentrates. 
  

  
 just smear a dab onto the coils and vape away.


----------



## thevaper420

Anyone got the Atlantis? Need some help with mine.


----------



## thevaper420

Anyways I've been using the 0.5 coil head because the 0.3 head doesn't work too well on my 30 Watt device. I'm using 100VG juice and it doesn't seem to be wicking very well. Constant weird taste. Even after letting it soak in for 20+ minutes I take the coil head out and it doesn't seem to be very saturated. All holes in the tank are exposed so juice can get in just fine.


----------



## thevaper420

Switching to a PG blend works just fine. I get that it's a tank and all but everyone says it works great with 100VG


----------



## Meremoth

luberconn said:


> i vape nicotine too.  really low.  i use 3mg juice.  my personal vape rig is in the pics on this page a few posts up.  for my herbal concentrates i use the same regulated mod box and put on a dual coil atomizer made for concentrates.
> 
> 
> 
> just smear a dab onto the coils and vape away.


 
  
 Nice pics.  Doesn't using the same vaporizer for flowers that you use for juice not taint the taste of the flowers?


----------



## paradoxper

TIT V3 ordered. The Deathstalker.


----------



## TrollDragon

New toys arrived Friday from FT, Silverplay and Infinite Kayfun V4.
  

 The Kayfun V4 is a seriously nice flavor tank, Infinite's version is very well made.
  
 The Silverplay is a vapor and flavor beast!
 Massive airflow, 6ml's of juice and dual coil only. It basically has the same tiny build deck as the Goblin and wicking it is a little time consuming as there is a lot of trimming for an exact fit. Filling the Silverplay is a PiTA as you cant see how much juice is in the tank since the glass is at the top. One of the main features of the SIlverplay is that all the Kayfun parts fit on it. Putting a bell cap on the Silverplay eliminates the is it full or not problem. If you use coil gunking juices, you will soon find dry burning and rewicking the it can get annoying.
  
 Still waiting for the Flash e-Vapor V3 and the Nextgen, both are on route. If the Nextgen lives up to all the hype, then I can see it and the Flashi as my EDC devices.

 Anyone in the US wanting to buy a Kayfun V4, then VaporRange is liquidating their inventory of Tobeco Kayfun V4's for $9.95 with free shipping in the US. I would have liked to pick up a couple but they want $30 to ship them to Canada... These are considered one of the best clones on the market along with the Infinite. If you want any get them carted up as I don't think their stock will last too long.
 http://www.vaporrange.com/Tobeco-Kayfun-4-V4-RBA-Rebuildable-Atty-p/tob-kayfun4.htm


----------



## thevaper420

Aren't clones illegal? Last time I checked it was against the law to use a company's logo without their permission.


----------



## grokit

meremoth said:


> I've always wanted to try the Volcano, as it's a classic that has stood up against the test of time, but I always wondered how much medicine you lose from the vape attaching to the inside of the bag, since it takes a little bit of time to fill (not sure how much time), instead of it going directing into your lungs.
> 
> The Ascent is suppose to be an all glass airway/mouthpiece too.  Glass is definitely the way to go.  Better taste, and glass isn't reactive to chemicals (I don't think so at least, which is why it's used it labs), so there is no interactions with the vape/smoke, as compared to plastic, metal, etc.
> 
> What portable one do you use now?


 
  
 The folks that make the Volcano (Storz & Bickel) came out with some portables recently that blow the Ascent and Arizer Air away, they're called the Crafty and Mighty. _edit: _Just in case you haven't been keeping up


----------



## Meremoth

grokit said:


> The folks that make the Volcano (Storz & Bickel) came out with some portables recently that blow the Ascent and Arizer Air away, they're called the Crafty and Mighty. _edit: _Just in case you haven't been keeping up


 
  
 grokit!  There's my buddy!   Awesome hearing from yah, pal!  

  
 And no, I haven't been keeping up.  I'm a year+ behind on all the vaporizer news.   
  
 Storz & Bickel makes portables now!?!  Hell yeah!  What's the word about them on ****combustion?
  
 Are they all glass pathway?  Oh, wow, I'm excited.  Gonna have to do some research.  Is all their stuff still made in Germany?  And did they ever make a new flagship home unit, or is the Volcano still their main one?  
  
  
 Also, I'm purchasing the TH-900's and an O2 and ODAC today!  Finally, only took me two years of research, lol.  
  
  
 BTW, what's your vape of choice nowadays (portable and home)?


----------



## grokit

meremoth said:


> grokit!  There's my buddy!   Awesome hearing from yah, pal!
> 
> 
> And no, I haven't been keeping up.  I'm a year+ behind on all the vaporizer news.
> ...


 

 Yes it's been a while for me over here, trying for some balance now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The pathway on the S&B portables is not glass, and they are pricier than you might imagine, but they extract very well and the taste is excellent. There is no learning curve as far as technique goes, so you can pass them around a group of combustors without any special instructions and they will be satisfied. The Crafty is the smaller one, it has one battery cell, a bluetooth radio for phone apps, and usb charging. The Mighty is larger with much better battery life, has an lcd screen for making adjustments on the fly, and needs a dedicated 9v charger.
  
 I have a Crafty for my main portable right now, and I also still like the Firefly. I have very high hopes for the upcoming Grasshopper, which promises to be the first serious convection herbal pen vape. At home I rotate my Life Saber with a couple of weird ones: A Versa Infinity, which is an all-glass prototype kinda similar to an Evo that may never be put into production, and a highly-modified Sublimator v1 with their Apollo launch tube setup. I had an Evo for a while and really liked it for the most part, never did like their Easy-Load Bowls that much though.




_edit: _Congrats on the TH900s!


----------



## luberconn

thevaper420 said:


> Aren't clones illegal? Last time I checked it was against the law to use a company's logo without their permission.


 
  
 yes, copyright infringement is against the law.  call the cops!  charging $100+ for an RDA should be illegal.


----------



## luberconn

paradox, off of your recommendation, i'm ordering 50ml of Kangaroo Punch from Texas Rebel.  it better be good!!


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> paradox, off of your recommendation, i'm ordering 50ml of Kangaroo Punch from Texas Rebel.  it better be good!!


 
 It takes time to steep! (3weeks at least.) I'd recommend Red Label(no steeping needed) if you're into any kind of limeade flavors.
 But if you don't like KP. I'll happily take it off your hands.


----------



## luberconn

i've got time to steep.  i've got plenty of juice accumulated now.  i've got 30ml of freckled lemonade from mt baker.  i do enjoy it, so maybe i'll try the red label as well!  i just really wanted to try a custard/cream vape as i have not had anything close and it sounds appealing.  i've been rotating french toast in the morning, happy rancher or freckled lemonade during the day and black ice during the evenings. 
  
 this weekend i did experience vaper's fatigue or vaper's tongue.  i didn't even know it was a real thing.  i was at a bbq vaping away......then i noticed i wasnt tasting the flavor.  i switched flavors and still couldnt taste the flavoring.  it just tasted dull.  so i googled "losing taste when vaping" and vapers tongue and fatigue came up.  pretty strange.  so i didn't vape at all sunday and last night i could taste the juice again, so that's a good sign.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> i've got time to steep.  i've got plenty of juice accumulated now.  i've got 30ml of freckled lemonade from mt baker.  i do enjoy it, so maybe i'll try the red label as well!  i just really wanted to try a custard/cream vape as i have not had anything close and it sounds appealing.  i've been rotating french toast in the morning, happy rancher or freckled lemonade during the day and black ice during the evenings.
> 
> this weekend i did experience vaper's fatigue or vaper's tongue.  i didn't even know it was a real thing.  i was at a bbq vaping away......then i noticed i wasnt tasting the flavor.  i switched flavors and still couldnt taste the flavoring.  it just tasted dull.  so i googled "losing taste when vaping" and vapers tongue and fatigue came up.  pretty strange.  so i didn't vape at all sunday and last night i could taste the juice again, so that's a good sign.


 
 Depending on how much you love/hate sweet decadent type flavors you may like KP fresh. It's pretty creamy - too much for me. The strawberry will come out in time.
 And of course, you could speed up the steep process by water bath or ultrasonic cleaner, etc. I've been a lazy steeper as of late.
  
 I think vaper's tongue is a really good thing. I'll still vape something with nic if I need that kick, but it's a curious thing after you give it a rest and those flavors
 come back because they really pop. I've found a way to avoid vaper tongue is to rotate sweet dessert profiles with stronger fruits. Like lime, pineapple or citrous types.


----------



## Textfeud

I have vapor tongue with my favorite juice the Promtheus from Mystique. After a while I don't really taste it. I just switch to different flavor and get back to it couple hours or days later and flavor is back again!


----------



## luberconn

yah, gotta rotate.  i guess there is such thing as "too much of a good thing".  it did kinda freak me out at first.  i thought maybe my tastebuds were damaged. 
  
 i'm a lazy steeper as well.  i just throw them in a drawer.  when i use a different flavor i'll take each bottle, take the cap off, suck in some new air, shake it and put it back in the drawer.  i try to do this every time, but sometimes it does not.


----------



## thevaper420

Can someone tell me what the wattage on a dual 18650 mech is? Running 2 VTC4's. Fully charged.


----------



## paradoxper

thevaper420 said:


> Can someone tell me what the wattage on a dual 18650 mech is? Running 2 VTC4's. Fully charged.


 
 That's determined by your resistance. Most likely outputting 3.6v.


----------



## thevaper420

Actually I won't be getting one. Turns out I wouldn't be able to use it with my Atlantis due to the fact anything over 50 watts seems to burn out the coil heads.


----------



## thevaper420

Anyone want to trade an RDA for a brand new authentic Atlantis V2? Just got it 2 days ago,haven't really used it. Didn't realize buying coils for it would end up being so expensive.


----------



## thevaper420

So PG or VG everyone? I can't really Vape PG. irritates my throat quite a bit. I don't find the flavor differences enough to justify giving up more vapor.


----------



## paradoxper

I only have one juice I vape that isn't high in VG.


----------



## thevaper420

So let me get this straight. Voltage drop occurs during the life of a battery charge or just over the long term life of the battery in general?


----------



## paradoxper

thevaper420 said:


> So let me get this straight. Voltage drop occurs during the life of a battery charge or just over the long term life of the battery in general?


 
 Both.


----------



## thevaper420

What are some good 100VG brands with good flavor? Most I've tried don't taste so good..


----------



## paradoxper

thevaper420 said:


> What are some good 100VG brands with good flavor? Most I've tried don't taste so good..


 
 What have you tried? And why does it need to be 100VG?


----------



## skalkman

Got a DarkHorse yesterday. The airflow on this thing is just stupid as are the post holes, you basically have to build those crazy instagram builds to be sure that you get a good connection. And the build quality couldn't be worse even if they tried, and no this is not a clone. I didn't pay full retail for it though so I'm not complaining.


----------



## thevaper420

paradoxper said:


> What have you tried? And why does it need to be 100VG?



I suppose it doesn't have to. Maybe 80vg. Also whats a good coil build on a mech to chuck the clouds? keep trying parallel at around 0.2 and it just gives a too hot vape and slightly burns the juice (I'm sure it's not dry hits) I would do more wraps but my Freakshow Mini is too small to do anymore wraps with 24g


----------



## paradoxper

thevaper420 said:


> I suppose it doesn't have to. Maybe 80vg. Also whats a good coil build on a mech to chuck the clouds? keep trying parallel at around 0.2 and it just gives a too hot vape and slightly burns the juice (I'm sure it's not dry hits) I would do more wraps but my Freakshow Mini is too small to do anymore wraps with 24g


 
 I'll just recommend VapeOholic juice then. 
  
 Chucking clouds? .4 chucks clouds. .2 chucks clouds. 0.09 chucks clouds. It's about more/less density and pull length (1 sec compared to 5 sec). You could build on .8 and chuck with a series mod.
  
 Again, what juice are you using? .2 shouldn't burn juice. Bump up to 26g then. Maybe try twisted builds. Parallel are warmer but .2 isn't hot, to me.
 You may be more sensitive to heat, so it's hard to gauge a fool proof solution for you.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Got a DarkHorse yesterday. The airflow on this thing is just stupid as are the post holes, you basically have to build those crazy instagram builds to be sure that you get a good connection. And the build quality couldn't be worse even if they tried, and no this is not a clone. I didn't pay full retail for it though so I'm not complaining.


 
  
 There are so many who really like the Dark Horse.


----------



## thevaper420

paradoxper said:


> I'll just recommend VapeOholic juice then.
> 
> Chucking clouds? .4 chucks clouds. .2 chucks clouds. 0.09 chucks clouds. It's about more/less density and pull length (1 sec compared to 5 sec). You could build on .8 and chuck with a series mod.
> 
> ...



Right now I'm using a brand called Cloudy collaborations. It was reccomened to me by a vape shop but I'm not really a fan of it.


----------



## paradoxper

thevaper420 said:


> Right now I'm using a brand called Cloudy collaborations. It was reccomened to me by a vape shop but I'm not really a fan of it.


 
 Ha. I love Waitress and Astronaut! It's definitely not the juice. You need to check your wicking to make sure you're not choking the coil.
 That is most likely your culprit. Could also be you have a hot spot.


----------



## thevaper420

Hm well it looks to heat evenly. For the cotton I'm using a thin piece maybe about an inch long that dips into the juice well. There's none covering the airflow either. It fits through the micro coil nice and snug. Should it be loose in there?


----------



## thevaper420

This is my mod right here.


----------



## paradoxper

thevaper420 said:


> Hm well it looks to heat evenly. For the cotton I'm using a thin piece maybe about an inch long that dips into the juice well. There's none covering the airflow either. It fits through the micro coil nice and snug. Should it be loose in there?


 
 You want full contact with the coil but you don't want it so tight as to choke your wick. 
  
 In other words, a good way to gauge how snug is too snug is to try and pull a piece of wick through the coil without your mod moving.


----------



## TrollDragon

An ECF'er sent me a Rose V2 that was gathering dust in a drawer.
 Simple 8/7 wrap of 26g on 2.4mm, 0.9Ω at 20W and the flavor is outstanding. You would need a really good build in a Kayfun Lite to even touch the Rose, the V4 comes very close.


----------



## TrollDragon

A friend's SXK Nextgen arrived, my Yeahsmo should be here soon.
  
 He built up the SXK and cracked the glass tank, so he had to switch over to the stainless tank. It is a really nice genesis tank with great flavor and easy building. The best part is you can lay it on it's side or pocket it with out the worry of leaking.


----------



## thevaper420

paradoxper said:


> You want full contact with the coil but you don't want it so tight as to choke your wick.
> 
> In other words, a good way to gauge how snug is too snug is to try and pull a piece of wick through the coil without your mod moving.



Awesome. Sweet thanks for the tip I'll see if that helps


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> An ECF'er sent me a Rose V2 that was gathering dust in a drawer.
> Simple 8/7 wrap of 26g on 2.4mm, 0.9Ω at 20W and the flavor is outstanding. You would need a really good build in a Kayfun Lite to even touch the Rose, the V4 comes very close.


 
 Why are you buggerin' with these when you have your Genesis? These type of tanks still pants the FOTM sub tanks, though.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Why are you buggerin' with these when you have your Genesis? These type of tanks still pants the FOTM sub tanks, though.


 
 Gotta have a good set of tanks as I can't vape a single flavor that long. I have been running a dual coil mesh in the Origenny and I am liking it more and more every day. A real quality vape at 25W on 0.6Ω 26g with 200 mesh, just tilt and enjoy, but don't lay it over or put it in your pocket unless it's kept vertical. I found some stainless steel cheese head screws, 3mm x 35mm to fix my rigged up center post.


 Like you say, these older tanks do really perform very well. But all the cool kids today want a sub ohm from Kanger, Aspire, Arctic, Herakles, Matrix, High Voltage, VCT Pro or a dozen more with way too many coils to be bought. All they ever complain about is dry hits and leaking juice. Ha Ha Ha

 Quite the compiled review here:
 http://the-best-electronic-cigarette-review.com/best-sub-ohm-tanks/
  
 Even vape shops are sending new vapers out with a Melo sub tank and an iStick 30W as there first device.
  
 I will be picking up my Flash e-Vapor V3 tomorrow at the post office so it will be a daily driver along with the Nextgen if that works out.
 Then I will be waiting for Hotcig to clone the 20ml Flash e-Vapor dD. I'll also have to find a Congestus or Vapor Giant to put it on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Should look something like this on the dual 26650 Congestus, with the KBox as a size reference .


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Gotta have a good set of tanks as I can't vape a single flavor that long. I have been running a dual coil mesh in the Origenny and I am liking it more and more every day. A real quality vape at 25W on 0.6Ω 26g with 200 mesh, just tilt and enjoy, but don't lay it over or put it in your pocket unless it's kept vertical. I found some stainless steel cheese head screws, 3mm x 35mm to fix my rigged up center post.
> 
> 
> Like you say, these older tanks do really perform very well. But all the cool kids today want a sub ohm from Kanger, Aspire, Arctic, Herakles, Matrix, High Voltage, VCT Pro or a dozen more with way too many coils to be bought. All they ever complain about is dry hits and leaking juice. Ha Ha Ha
> ...


 
 If only all the cool kids could start super sub ohming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think a big part of the sub tank wave is laziness. They don't want to learn how to build or deal with rebuilding.
 The fact that many aren't rebuildable pisses me off as well. But it's pretty simple, it bothers me so I don't use them. Ha.
  
 The other thing to it is blowing bigger clouds at the costs of flavor. The "older" tanks simply out perform in flavor but don't bring the cloud chasing aspect.
 Who the hell wants to refill a 5ml tank every half hour? Defeats the purpose of a convenient tank capacity, no?
  
 Share your goodies when you get 'em in.


----------



## thevaper420

paradoxper said:


> If only all the cool kids could start super sub ohming.
> 
> I think a big part of the sub tank wave is laziness. They don't want to learn how to build or deal with rebuilding.
> The fact that many aren't rebuildable pisses me off as well. But it's pretty simple, it bothers me so I don't use them. Ha.
> ...



I have to agree. I was about to sell my 30w box and RDA to a friend for $25. But he declined,he "NEEDED" a tank. So I said screw it,I'll sell it to someone else for more.


----------



## luberconn

i'm thinking of getting a rebuildable tank next.  i was thinking subtank mini or Lemo2, but i've seen some recent stuff about the billow 2 that is making lean toward that.  flavor and clouds, 5ml capacity, easy to fill, fairly easy to build on, $35 authentic, etc.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> i'm thinking of getting a rebuildable tank next.  i was thinking subtank mini or Lemo2, but i've seen some recent stuff about the billow 2 that is making lean toward that.  flavor and clouds, 5ml capacity, easy to fill, fairly easy to build on, $35 authentic, etc.


 

 The STM and the Lemo2 are single coil devices, the Billow 2, Goblin, Goliath, Silverplay etc are dual coil only. The wicking can be tricky on these atty's as it is very similar to Orchid wicking. If you can wick an Orchid properly you will have no problem with any of the dual coil RTA's

 The deck on the Billow 2 is not that big, it looks like it will hold a maximum size of 2.5 mm coils and the Goblin is even tighter to work with.


----------



## TrollDragon

I put a Quartz nano kit on the Silverplay tonight, at 25W's the flavor and vapor are excellent.


----------



## thevaper420

trolldragon said:


> I put a Quartz nano kit on the Silverplay tonight, at 25W's the flavor and vapor are excellent.



Yeah some RDA's/RTA's work great at lower ohms. I would say this Freakshow Mini works better at 23.5 watts than on my mech.


----------



## thevaper420

Just did a twisted coil. Amazing.


----------



## skalkman

Actually got a set of claptons going in the darkhorse, and with the AFC closed all the way down it's actually quite good.


----------



## paradoxper

A little weekend coil porn. Thanks gents.
  
 Skalk, is that a Clapton or something else? And what are your thoughts. Claptons seem all the rage these days and honestly, I went through my Clapton phase unimpressed.
  
 Here's my contribution.
  
 20g 7/64 4 wraps 0.09. Rockin' my TIT.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> A little weekend coil porn. Thanks gents.
> 
> Skalk, is that a Clapton or something else? And what are your thoughts. Claptons seem all the rage these days and honestly, I went through my Clapton phase unimpressed.
> 
> ...


 
 Clapton of 22g and 32g, 2.5mm ID 5 wraps 0.15ohms. Thought i might just try it.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Clapton of 22g and 32g, 2.5mm ID 5 wraps 0.15ohms. Thought i might just try it.


 
 How do you like it compared to, say, a twisted build?


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> How you like it compared to, say, a twisted build?


 
 In the darkhorse i think it's rather nice. I do prefer it over the twisted build i've put in it.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> In the darkhorse i think it's rather nice. I do prefer it over the twisted build i've put in it.


 
 Maybe I don't get it. Ha. I also haven't cared for parallels though.


----------



## skalkman

Also made a spring for my Mor Crann since the magnets started giving out on me. Used some twisted 22g.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Also made a spring for my Mor Crann since the magnets started giving out on me. Used some twisted 22g.


 
 Kanthal is not spring steel.
  
 That good sir is a bad accident just waiting to happen. Just sayin...


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Kanthal is not spring steel.
> 
> That good sir is a bad accident just waiting to happen. Just sayin...


 
 I'm well aware of that my god sir. It's a whole lot safer than tose POS magnets that barely held the button together.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> I'm well aware of that my god sir. It's a whole lot safer than tose POS magnets that barely held the button together.


 

 All good then.


----------



## Textfeud

So what's the best tube mechanical mod there is? Right now I have a Nemesis clone and it's pretty good, but always interested in something better. Vicious Ant Phenom I did not like. The firing button wasn't for me.


----------



## skalkman

textfeud said:


> So what's the best tube mechanical mod there is? Right now I have a Nemesis clone and it's pretty good, but always interested in something better. Vicious Ant Phenom I did not like. The firing button wasn't for me.


 
 Can you try to be a bit more specific?


----------



## Textfeud

skalkman said:


> Can you try to be a bit more specific?


 
 Pretty much just looking for a nice mech mod for my Vicious Ant Prodigy. Has to outperform the Nemesis though  
  
 Phenom the button was weird for me because I couldn't fire it with my pinky. Had to use middlefinger and I don't like using my middelfinger


----------



## paradoxper

Don't you have some type of local vape shop you could visit to play with some toys? The market is so saturated, it's just pick your poison.
 I feel the difference in mods are kind of negligible these days. Even in box mod form. More about what fits the type of style you like -
 ergonomics, size, weight. So best is all relative to what fits preference.


----------



## Textfeud

Unfortunately no. We had this discussion before with the rules here


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Unfortunately no. We had this discussion before with the rules here


 
 I thought that was just limited to juice.


----------



## skalkman

textfeud said:


> Pretty much just looking for a nice mech mod for my Vicious Ant Prodigy. Has to outperform the Nemesis though
> 
> Phenom the button was weird for me because I couldn't fire it with my pinky. Had to use middlefinger and I don't like using my middelfinger


 
 I Love my Mor Crann. May not be your cup of coffe.


----------



## Textfeud

Looks amazing! I have a Gprov so I like my wooden mods  Will check it out!


----------



## Textfeud

There was/is one for sale on Planetofthevapes second hand so I shot the guy a message. Hopefully it hasn't sold yet ^^


----------



## TrollDragon

There was an amazing Mor Cran posted in the ECF pictures of your setup thread, matching DT for the Origenny too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now that is one sweet rig!


----------



## TrollDragon

I fixed the busted center post on my Origenny today. A Montreal eBay seller had 3mm stainless steel cheese head screws.
 A little Dremel work to grind down the head diameter, cut it to length and drill a 1.2mm post hole.

  
 Works like a charm!


----------



## TrollDragon

Took the Flashi twins down to the shop for a little vape while I DIY'ed. The Flash e-Vapor is a really great atty, looks like air fittings but vapes like a dream.
 FeV V3 & VS 
  

 The Sigelei mini 30W is another nice APV, has PWN and DC-DC mode if you want to run it like a mech.
  
 The Flashi is just so incredibly easy to build, wick and fill. These and the Nextgen will be my EDC's when it finally gets here. My buddies SXK is working fine with a mesh in mesh setup (400 inside 200) a very flavorful vape.
  
 FeV V3 wicked with way too much Rayon, I built it at work and didn't have time to trim it properly.


----------



## thevaper420

My mod zaps my finger sometimes when I push the button. It's magnetic. The mod,botton or battery does not get hot though. Any suggestions?


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> There was an amazing Mor Cran posted in the ECF pictures of your setup thread, matching DT for the Origenny too!
> 
> 
> Now that is one sweet rig!


I have a matchy matchy tip for mine aswell. Just waiting for my new In'Ax MkIIR to get here to see how it looks on that.


----------



## luberconn

are those 26650 mods?  they do look pretty luxurious.


----------



## Textfeud

No 18650.


----------



## luberconn

thought maybe they were 26650 cause they are wider than the attys.  i guess to allow for thicker materials.


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> thought maybe they were 26650 cause they are wider than the attys.  i guess to allow for thicker materials.


 
 Yes because of the thick wood it's 26mm. So I understand why you would think it


----------



## skalkman




----------



## TrollDragon

The Nextgen has landed and it is a SXK, not a Yeahsmo like was advertised and sold to us. We will have to file a ticket with GearBest and see what happens.

 This is a major PiTA to build and a tedious time tweaking the coil. It's working great right now and is a nice little MTL no leak genesis style tank.
 Would it replace a Kayfun Lite? Indeed. The Origen Genesis V2, The Rose or any of the Flash e-Vapor's? Not a chance...


----------



## nehcrow

Smok XPro M80 Plus or IPV Mini II?
 Probs leaning towards IPV Mini II just for safety reasons
 Got a Herakles coming in my way too, so done with making coils over and over again


----------



## TrollDragon

nehcrow said:


> Smok XPro M80 Plus or IPV Mini II?
> Probs leaning towards IPV Mini II just for safety reasons
> Got a Herakles coming in my way too, so done with making coils over and over again


 

 I'd go with a Heatvape Invader Mini, inexpensive TC mod that actually works.
 http://www.heatvape.com/device/1-invader-mini.html
  
 Depending on the wattage you are going to vape, the M80 would last you the longest, but it has lots of reviews of the cheap build quality.


----------



## nehcrow

trolldragon said:


> I'd go with a Heatvape Invader Mini, inexpensive TC mod that actually works.
> http://www.heatvape.com/device/1-invader-mini.html
> 
> Depending on the wattage you are going to vape, the M80 would last you the longest, but it has lots of reviews of the cheap build quality.


 
 I'll probably stick to 20-40W so I guess the extra wattage is unneeded
 How would the Heatvape compare to IPV Mini? Extra ruggedness?
 Thanks for providing me with another option


----------



## TrollDragon

nehcrow said:


> I'll probably stick to 20-40W so I guess the extra wattage is unneeded
> How would the Heatvape compare to IPV Mini? Extra ruggedness?
> Thanks for providing me with another option


 
 The Heatvape Invader mini has no USB charging so that might be an issue for you with convenience.
  
 There are new devices on the market worth looking into like the Evic VT 60W and all the wire/temp options.
 http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=254
  
 I have an IPV2s (70W) and a Sigelei mini (30W) both are solid devices. Stay far away from the iStick 50W, way too many problems with them.

 I have a buddy with the IVP Mini II (70W) and he loves it works great all day for him. The paint on it wears really quickly but you can get a skin for it.

 Heatvape is also coming out with a regular 50W Defender and there are a pile of Temperature Control devices on the horizon.
  
 Tough choice looking for a new box mod.
 Good Luck!


----------



## luberconn

i've been using my istick 50w pretty hard for 2 months as it is my only mod, and i've been pretty happy with it thus far.  but i had the istick 30w before that and the screen did go out after a couple of weeks. 
  
 i think my next mod is going to be an IPV mini 2.  the only part that sucks is im going to have to buy batteries and charger.  but i think i'm ready for progression as this is not a fad for me. 
  
 i found this smokin deal yesterday.  comes with a cool satchel that i probably wouldn't use and a vinyl wrap which i probably would use.  but it's cheaper than the IPV on its own. 
  
 http://www.wakeandvape.com/ipv-mini-2-70w-special/


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> i've been using my istick 50w pretty hard for 2 months as it is my only mod, and i've been pretty happy with it thus far.  but i had the istick 30w before that and the screen did go out after a couple of weeks.
> 
> i think my next mod is going to be an IPV mini 2.  the only part that sucks is im going to have to buy batteries and charger.  but i think i'm ready for progression as this is not a fad for me.
> 
> ...


 

 You have been one of the lucky ones for sure. There have been a lot reported on ECF that are self firing and not working properly. One of the dealers on our FB group has recalled all he has sold to customers. Keep your fingers crossed and vape on!

 The IPV Mini II has USB charging and it works quite well so you can use an external if you want but it is not required. Get yourself a good charger like the Nitecore D2 or D4 as they are reliable and will charge just about everything out there.

 Good deal on that Mini II.


----------



## nehcrow

Welp, I got refunded on my iStick 50W (autofired once and scared to use it)... so with the money I was refunded it went straight to a Heatvape Invader Mini (Thanks TrollDragon, looks like an extremely reliable mod)
 Now I just need 18650 batteries and a charger :\ The spending never stops haha
 Oh well, this will kind of future proof me for a while


----------



## luberconn

nehcrow said:


> Welp, I got refunded on my iStick 50W (autofired once and scared to use it)... so with the money I was refunded it went straight to a Heatvape Invader Mini (Thanks TrollDragon, looks like an extremely reliable mod)
> Now I just need 18650 batteries and a charger :\ The spending never stops haha
> Oh well, this will kind of future proof me for a while


 
  
 haha, i watched a review of it by vapingwithtwisted420 on youtube and he ran that sumbitch over in his car and it still worked fine.  they have a good waterproof rating too.   tough as nails


----------



## TrollDragon

nehcrow said:


> Welp, I got refunded on my iStick 50W (autofired once and scared to use it)... so with the money I was refunded it went straight to a Heatvape Invader Mini (Thanks TrollDragon, looks like an extremely reliable mod)
> Now I just need 18650 batteries and a charger :\ The spending never stops haha
> Oh well, this will kind of future proof me for a while


 

 Congrats!
 I hope it is a great mod for you, keep us posted how well it works.
  
 Never stops....


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> haha, i watched a review of it by vapingwithtwisted420 on youtube and he ran that sumbitch over in his car and it still worked fine.  they have a good waterproof rating too.   tough as nails


 

 Even Busardo like it, so that must mean something!


----------



## skalkman

Got my In'Ax MkIIR yesterday, now this is the genny for me.
  

  
 200sf mesh with 5 wraps (Six in the pics) of 28g Ni80 at 0.54ohms.
  

  
 And it looks sexy as all hell on my daily drivers.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Nice!
  
 I didn't take you for a genny man and an In'Ax no less.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> I didn't take you for a genny man and an In'Ax no less.


 
 After i tried the NextGen i knew gennys where for me. Prefer the In'Ax over the NextGen actually. I will be giving the NextGen to a mate this evening so he can try a genny and after that I'll just give it to someone else (if he doesn't want it that is).


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> After i tried the NextGen i knew gennys where for me. Prefer the In'Ax over the NextGen actually. I will be giving the NextGen to a mate this evening so he can try a genny and after that I'll just give it to someone else (if he doesn't want it that is).


 

 Then you must get your hands on a Origen Genesis MKII in 4ml or 6ml, like the previous Genesis it is an *Express ticket to Flavor Town!*

  
 Authentic's from here...
 http://allforyummyvapor.com/Origen-Genesis-v2-MkII-4ml
  
 Tobeco clone not easily available yet, but I will have one when they are.


----------



## skalkman

Gave the nextgen to mate and he's sold on it and since he's into tobacco juices it was a no brainer. I built it for him and now 2hrs ish later he's getting a bit on edge since he has a squape rs on the way.


----------



## Textfeud

skalkman said:


> Gave the nextgen to mate and he's sold on it and since he's into tobacco juices it was a now brainer. I built it for him and now 2hrs ish later he's getting a bit on edge since he has a squape rs on the way.


 
 I just got a Squape R(s) yesterday and it's a great RTA. So easy to setup (using the B-deck) and good flavour. Sure my Prodigy from Vicious Ant outperforms is, but that's logical since it's a dripper.


----------



## skalkman

Been using the in'ax on the Flip today. Kinda like how it looks.


----------



## paradoxper

Ya'll quiet.
 Grenada. Quasar. Hollowpoint. twisted 24g 4 wrap small ID .12


  
  
  
 Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## luberconn

i ordered a velocity clone RDA.  i should get it next week.  i'll let you know how it goes.  the 2post design seems pretty cool.


----------



## skalkman

Here we go....


----------



## luberconn

150w?  is that a new update or something?


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> 150w?  is that a new update or something?


Sort of, the latest update raised the max for dual batteries to 150W from 120W.


----------



## skalkman

Got this sexy thing today! Now i just need to get some 18490's. 



And it's real tiny aswell.


----------



## skalkman

Can't wait to get some batteries in this thing!


----------



## nehcrow

So happy with my Heatvape Invader Mini -> Herakles
 Waiting on a new drip tips from FastTech (lost Herakles drip tip already lol), using the Lemo drip tip as a temporary solution
 The Herakles does drain juice like crazy but I got lucky from another Aussie vaper sending me a care package filled with juices


----------



## luberconn

got the Velocity RDA clone this weekend.  really liking it a lot.  build deck is super easy and air flow options are great.  nice juice well.  26ga  .5ohm at 40w.


----------



## TrollDragon

Glass tank should be here this week for the Flashi and a Brass Kraken as well.


----------



## luberconn

is that a ford emblem on your box mod?  haha nice


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> is that a ford emblem on your box mod?  haha nice


Not really.


----------



## luberconn

skalkman said:


> Not really.


 
  
 nah man.  i was referring to troll's Triton V10.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> is that a ford emblem on your box mod?  haha nice


 

 Yeah it's a puffy engine cowl emblem, it was the best "logo" type sticker I had at the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I wanted this engraved onto that side...
  

  
 But I don't know what kind of force the aluminum will take or how thick it is.


----------



## TrollDragon

That velocity looks great!

 I keep waiting for the top to pop open at the split and it start singing Uncle screw*r from South Park.
 It does sort of look like Terrance. 

  
 I was going to say be careful if you use it on a mech since there are quite a few reports of them shorting out in the FastTech discussions.
 Seems some of them have bad insulators yours might not apply though.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Can't wait to get some batteries in this thing!


 
 Nice!
  
 That In'Ax would also look great on a Gepetto or an Anatolian with Mokume accents..


----------



## luberconn

trolldragon said:


> That velocity looks great!
> 
> I keep waiting for the top to pop open at the split and it start singing Uncle screw*r from South Park.
> It does sort of look like Terrance.
> ...


 
  
 lol, it does kinda look like terrnace and phillip!  yeh, i had some slight problems with mine this weekend.  i watched a review on the clone and the one i saw said it was adjustable contact.  it's NOT.  i loosened mine a little, just goofing around with it, and put it back on.  not even thinking about it.  later i noticed the ohms fluctuating on my istick 50w.  and a few times my istick stopped working.  wouldnt fire and screen off.  i plugged charger and it came back on.  i still noticed my ohm reader fluctuating between .5 - 1.5 ohms.  i get home and screw the center pin back tight and now it reads a solid .5ohm and had zero problems since.  i wonder if that is the problem others have experienced.  510 IS NOT ADJUSTABLE!!!!!! 
  
 the only thing i dont really like about it is the top spinner part is sorta loose, as in easy to turn.  i thought it would have a little bit more resistance.  it really isn't a problem.  when i'm not using it, i just tighten it down all the way to close off all holes.  but from a build standpoint, i think the tolerance could be a little tighter on the top spinning piece.  but then again, i paid like $24.  imo well worth it.  i'm really loving this atty.


----------



## thevaper420

Anybody got juice for sale?


----------



## luberconn

nope.  you should check out godfathervape.com.   all of their juice is $19.99 for 120ml.  i just got some strawberry cream and it's pretty good.  not quite as good as the kangaroo punch i got from rebel ejuice, but close and the rebel juice is $17 for 50ml.  godfathervape also throws in a couple hershey kisses, a 15ml long tip on the go bottle, some stickers and a raffle ticket for their weekly drawing.  probably where i'll get all of my juice now since they're somewhat local and very nicely priced.


----------



## thevaper420

luberconn said:


> nope.  you should check out godfathervape.com.   all of their juice is $19.99 for 120ml.  i just got some strawberry cream and it's pretty good.  not quite as good as the kangaroo punch i got from rebel ejuice, but close and the rebel juice is $17 for 50ml.  godfathervape also throws in a couple hershey kisses, a 15ml long tip on the go bottle, some stickers and a raffle ticket for their weekly drawing.  probably where i'll get all of my juice now since they're somewhat local and very nicely priced.



I only have $14 left. Just spent $70 on a Mutation X4,clear ABS and some 20g. I'm gonna be blowin some clouds


----------



## luberconn

not without juice you aint!!!


----------



## thevaper420

luberconn said:


> not without juice you aint!!!



Lol nope. I only vape 100vg anyways. I might just get another 120ml bottle of Cloudy Collaborations. Wanna try the oatmeal flavor.


----------



## thevaper420

There are some really cheap 100vg juices on eBay. Couldn't find anything on the brands,but it's like $10 for 3 30ml bottles


----------



## paradoxper

thevaper420 said:


> Lol nope. I only vape 100vg anyways. I might just get another 120ml bottle of Cloudy Collaborations. Wanna try the oatmeal flavor.


 
 Please don't. It tastes very VG. Love their other stuff, though.


----------



## paradoxper

Kurt finally listened. Ordered a white Archon for my TIT. So clean clean.


----------



## skalkman

Got a Crann today, it's the predecesor to the Mor Crann and it's using 14500's



Vs the Mor Crann 18650


Vs the Fluid Momentum 18490


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Kurt finally listened. Ordered a white Archon for my TIT. So clean clean.



Now you just need a white Astron.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Got a Crann today, it's the predecesor to the Mor Crann and it's using 14500's


 
 It's hard to beat the original. 


skalkman said:


> Now you just need a white Astron.


 
 Nope. I rock the Astron mostly on the Hollowpoint. But I would welcome a little variety in life.


----------



## skalkman

My collection so far.


----------



## luberconn

all fit in your hand.  impressive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 i picked up this little acrylic makeup organizer on the bay for like $21.  it works great so far for my small collection.  I'm probably going to get another vw/vv mod and a mech soon to add.


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> all fit in your hand.  impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well thats only the devices...


----------



## paradoxper

I've been pretty done buying vape gear, but I love it.


----------



## thevaper420

Hi guys. So I just got some 20g and its heating up slower than a crippled turtle. Please help.


----------



## thevaper420

I got it. Ohms were too high. Apparently .4 is too much for 20g. Built it at 0.2 and it's chucking clouds. Gonna do the popular dual 20g at around 0.06-0.08. Would go a little lower but I don't use Sony's so my batts can only handle 0.05


----------



## thevaper420

Just built her at 0.06. And holy ****. That's all I have to say.


----------



## thevaper420

got this authentic V4 for $21. Amazon kicks ass


----------



## paradoxper

thevaper420 said:


> I got it. Ohms were too high. Apparently .4 is too much for 20g. Built it at 0.2 and it's chucking clouds. Gonna do the popular dual 20g at around 0.06-0.08. Would go a little lower but I don't use Sony's so my batts can only handle 0.05


 
 At least you're using what looks to be a parallel mod. But I do hope you understand what you're doing building that low.
  
 And I also hope you have enough supplied juice. LMAO.


----------



## paradoxper

CCI fanaticism is strong this AM.


----------



## skalkman

Got to try a Block at a meet yesterday. It's a BEAST!


----------



## skalkman

Todays vape.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Got to try a Block at a meet yesterday. It's a BEAST!


 
 Careful, though. They completely ****ed their first design iteration. And disappointingly, the revision didn't seem to come in SS. I don't understand some of the things they do
 as much as I love the company.


----------



## thevaper420

DNA 200 looks amazing... Heard bad things about the SMY and Snow Wolf


----------



## skalkman

The perks of knowing people that run vape shops. Forgot extra batts for my momentum and only had half a charge left, so i'm using this iStick 'til i get home. And no i didn't buy it, it's a returned unit that still works fine (so far).


----------



## TrollDragon

Today's work rigs.

 IPV2s with the Flash e-Vapor V3 (Glass Tank Kit) and the KBox with the Satburn 22.
 My Sigelei Mini with the Rose V2 is inside the office.


----------



## paradoxper

Quite a few discounts going on for Fourth of July.
  
 Texas Rebel Juice: 40% off code: July4th. Good through Saturday.
  
Giant Vapes has a clearance sale going on. As well as Next Level Vapors : 50% off. Good through Sunday
  
VapeOholic: code: VapeFreedom. Good through Sunday
  
Elevated Vaping: 20% off code: 4thSale
  
Vapor Hub: 20% off code: VAPETHE4TH
  
Indigo Vapor: 20% off code: JULY4TH2015
  
Cloudy Collaborations "CCI": 20% off code: FREEDOM20. Good through Sunday
  
 MOV: 15-30% off discount code: JULY2015
  
Slew of more deals here and here and here. Really they're everywhere. Ha.
  
Everyone have a good 4th and stay safe!


----------



## skalkman

Bought a GP Paps V4 a few hours ago. Buzzing!


----------



## luberconn

i ordered a goblin mini a few days ago.  i think it should be here today.  it will be my first rebuildable tank atty.  i'm not crazy about the drip tip, but that can be easily changed.  the og goblin and v2 got pretty good reviews.  i hope it's awesome.    i think it's only 23mm tall with 3mL capacity.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!
 It should be a lot like its bigger brother and go through juice like its free as well.
 Ya just gotta fill it more often... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Replacement tanks in other colors.
 https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10014949/2701900-replacement-glass-tank-w-drip-tip-for-goblin-mini


----------



## TrollDragon

Focal has the 1:1 Taifun GS II coming in on July 15th. Combine a Taifun deck with Flashi feeding & tank and you have a sure winner! I'ma need dis ting!
  
 http://focalecig.com/Product/TGT-GS-II-Style-Rebuildable-Atomizer-1-1Silver-24854
  
 Here is a video of the Authentic.


----------



## luberconn

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> It should be a lot like its bigger brother and go through juice like its free as well.
> Ya just gotta fill it more often...
> 
> ...


 
  
 this version has a single coil option   i'll probably take advantage of that because clouds are not my agenda.  i was having a hard time deciding between the goblin mini, goliath v2 (preorder) or the billow v2.  i went with the gob mini because i love the stubby form factor and good juice capacity for it's size. 
  
 what sucks is the gob mini still has a dang bottom fill screw.  top fill would be a little more convenient.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

Innokin MVP V2.0 + House of Hybrids Kabuki Tank. Might be looking at an Atty soon.


----------



## CallMeDaddy

I recently got an enano and gb187 bubbler for use at home. I have an arizer air that I use when I'm out and about. Have some other vapes, but they've been regulated to the sidelines or as loaner pieces to frients.


----------



## luberconn

you won't find much 420 vape talk here.  i'm in WA state where it's legal.  i vape CO2 concentrates on this dual coil attachment that i put on my istick 50w.


----------



## luberconn

i received the Goblin Mini yesterday.  i threw a 2.5mm 26ga 8 wrap dual coil in the for .5ohm.  this thing is impressive.  the flavor is awesome.  i feel like it has more flavor than my drippers.  not as much vapor and air flow isnt as open as my RDA's, but it still pumps out plenty of vapor.  it does go through juice pretty quickly like troll said it would.  i think i'm going to build a single coil next. 
  
 few things i don't like about it is the bottom fill screw is kind of a pain.  the bottles i have are the thin tipped type, and they barely fit in the fill hole.  so a standard tip or glass dropper style isn't going to work to fill the tank.  the drip tip itself is ok, but it's not real tight and you can wiggle it a little bit.  it also gets condensation on the inside of the drip tip after just a couple of rips and it looks unattractive.  and the last thing is that the botttom has fairly sharp edges and corners, so you gotta be careful when disassembling.  
  
 the 3ml juice tank lasted me about an hour of continuous vaping. 
  
 other than those small issues, this thing has been pretty awesome.  i think for the $24.99 i paid, it is well worth it as the form factor and flavor make up for those shortfalls.


----------



## TrollDragon

That Goblin Mini looks great and that single coil option is a really nice feature. Every one of the Orchid style tanks (Silverplay, Fogger, Goblin, Cthulhu, Zephyrus etc...) all drink juice like it's free.
 I use the Silverplay to burn through cheap juice that I am not too crazy about. With a dual 0.2 ohm build at 45W, it chucks out the clouds and has a great flavor. Any juice in the Silverplay just disappears way too fast, so I don't put any premium juice in it. I save all the good stuff for the Origen Dripper or the Genny.
  
  
 All the glass DT's I have seen all show the condensation badly and look nasty.

 I use these Stingray X style tips from FT on a lot of my atty's and they work and fit great.
 https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013011/2192709-stingray-x-styled-stainless-steel-pom-hybrid-510
  
 I picked up one of these as well and it is a serious wide bore drip tip.
 https://www.fasttech.com/products/3016/10012803/2155900
  
 Here it is on the Origenny


----------



## TrollDragon

In other vape news... 
  
 Glass tanks are on the way for my Kraken since I broke the stock one trying to get it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The Rose V2's draw might be a little too tight for some and it can't be modified. But this atty is all about massive flavor and it is delivered in Spades!
  
 I liked the first one so much I picked up a second one. 

   
I also have a Big German M1 (Hotcig Version) inbound as well, it's a 10ml tank that is taller than a Stingray mech mod. 
 Multiple build configurations and a massive juice tank will be excellent!


  

 On the list of atty's to get.
 Silverplay V2, they fixed all the issues with the V1 so it is a must have.
 Taifun GS II, looks like a Taifun meets Flashi, perfect!
 Origen Geneisis V2 MK II in 6ml capacity. Pure Awesome it needs no other description.
 Achilles RDA, made from titanium and is basically leak proof.
 K.Loud just for the uniqueness of it.
  
 That's the what's new in my vape world, just too many toys and not enough cash...


----------



## skalkman

Got my Paps V4 yesterday. It's just as nice as the videos show.

Unlocked.


Locked


----------



## luberconn

just picked up a copper abaddon clone.  it looks pretty awesome.  it is my first mech.  i think it's one of the smallest mechanical dual 18650 mods out there.  it's smaller than my istick 50w.  but it weighs like twice as much as the istick 50w, even without batteries.   bought it used so it has a nice patina to it.   i'll see if i can snap off a few pics of it.  i can't use it yet because it showed up before my batteries and charger.  i ordered some LG he4's and nitecore D2 charger.  i also have a stainless steel smpl clone on its way too.


----------



## beginner1

Vape on brothers!  Vapor Flask and Squape R w/B deck as my daily, now got an xvostick and squape Rs on the way for a more mobile rig when on the go.


----------



## thevaper420

Hey


----------



## skalkman

Some bits of gear i won in a raffle on SaferVapers. A Hellfire Hybrid V3, a Kayfun Lite+ v2 with a bunch of extras and a Hcigar HBDNA40.


----------



## lugnut

New to Vapes, my first Atlantis 2 with CF Sub Ohm. Looking foward to learning more about this strange hobby.


----------



## skalkman

I'm kinda happy with my collection atm.


----------



## luberconn

welcome lugnut.  if you have questions, don't be shy.  ASK.  i learned a lot from the guys here in this thread.
  
 got my first tube mech mod.  SMPL clone.  really like it.  the quality seems amazing for the money spent on it.  using some LG HE4's on them and they seem to be working pretty well.


----------



## TrollDragon

Let today be known as Genny Tuesday...
 It's a day to celebrate flavor, a day to be one with the stainless steel mesh and Ekowool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The loadout on this fine day is an Origen & Nexgen...


----------



## luberconn

i'm still afraid of gennys.  the more i read about them, the more touchy they seemed to be.  right now, the goblin mini is doing it for me for flavor.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> i'm still afraid of gennys.  the more i read about them, the more touchy they seemed to be.  right now, the goblin mini is doing it for me for flavor.


 

 Gennys are just another RTA with an old style of wicking. You would need a small butane torch, some stainless steel mesh (200g and 400g), your wires and a whole lot of patience.
  
 There are many videos on YouTube about mesh wicks and watching a few will give you a good idea of how to do it. The biggest PiTA about Gennys is getting the shorts and hot spots out of your coil so it glows from the center outwards. Once this is done that mesh wick will last for months since all you do is dry burn and quench in water a few times when it gets gunky. Fill and vape till the next time it gunks.
  
 I wanted to see what all the fuss was about with Gennys and the flavor from them is outstanding, well worth the effort and time IMHO.
 They will leak and cannot be pocketed unless vertical or laid on the side. (Except the Nextgen can but it is a pig to get working nicely.)
  
 If you have some cash and want to play with Gennys then the SmokTech RSST is a good starter.
 https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10005349/1641600
  
 The Origin Genesis V2 MK II is excellent but a little more advanced.
 https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10011518/2833800
  
 This 300g mesh is a good middle ground to start with as well.
 https://www.fasttech.com/products/3033/10012268/2114300


----------



## luberconn

yah man.  i've watched several vids and was real close to ordering some...also based off of seeing some of your gear.  i probably will eventually when i get bored with my current stuff/builds.


----------



## TrollDragon

Here's Helga!
  
 This is the Hotcig M1 version.

  
 Todd reviews the M2/S1 version.


----------



## luberconn

nice. looks a lot like a billow V2 with a different air control ring.  the deck is very different tho. 
  
  
 still in love with my gob mini.  finally got a couple of replacement drip tips instead of that pyrex stock tip.  i have a nice stainless one too but it gets a little hot on longer draws.  this black delrin tip from cigreen has been working great.


----------



## TrollDragon

The Billow 2 is supposed to be a fine RTA, that and the Silverplay 2.
  
 The mini does look good with the delrin stubby, I like it!


----------



## paradoxper

Great setups over the last couple of weeks. Getting some late night work done.


----------



## luberconn

just got copper SMPL clone in the mail today.  threw the haze mini clone on.  looks and feels great.  hits hard.  got a .4ohm dual 26gauge build in there.  it is solid copper, but they put a clear coat on the outside.  i might buff if off cause i like patina.  but i might leave it on cause it looks nice n fresh, and doesnt stink up your hands.  very nice for $12.  i notice the threads on the top, there are only like 3-4 threads and on my stainless SMPL, there are more threads.  i wonder if that's a defect or what?


----------



## Textfeud

I've had the Origenny for a week now and boy it's a great great tank. Flavor and clouds that a regular RTA couldn't give me. Plus it has a 4ML tank, wonderful!
  
 Also using the Little Ox mech mod for a few weeks now. It has no locking ring or whatever, just put it down and it won't fire. I forgot sometimes with my Nemesis so this is a big safety improvement


----------



## skalkman

Poped a new build in the astron. The only problem is that i'm out of cotton.


----------



## paradoxper

How does that even happen?


----------



## TrollDragon

It doesn't when you have 900'... xD

  
  
 If you have a DM drugstore handy, these balls are 100% Rayon. I have a package coming from one of the Rayonati on ECF.
 https://www.dm.de/ebelin-wattebaellchen-p4010355912183.html


----------



## TrollDragon

Also if you are in a bind the Kotex U Sleek have a 100% Rayon core. It takes a bit of work to peel them apart but they are top quality Rayon.

 Remember, only the Sleek version is Rayon.
 http://www.kotex.com/na/products/u-by-kotex-sleek-tampons-regular/29453


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> How does that even happen?


 
 I've turned into a meshie.


----------



## TrollDragon

Yesterdays Grocery Getter Rig... The SatStick...


----------



## thevaper420

Can I blow bigger clouds on Sigelei 100w over unregulated at .05?


----------



## luberconn

you ask the lamest questions.  are you trolling or serious?


----------



## skalkman

Traded my HB40 for a CI The Block. I love it!


----------



## thevaper420

.





luberconn said:


> you ask the lamest questions.  are you trolling or serious?



No sorry. Someone wants to trade me a Sig 100 for my ABS.


----------



## thevaper420

So I guess my question is are there coils I can build on a Sig 100 that will blow bigger clouds than my mech?


----------



## skalkman

It's till a stupid question. The mech will be pushing more power at thar recistance. If you don't know the basics of ohm's law don't use a mech and don't build that stupid low.


----------



## paradoxper

thevaper420 said:


> So I guess my question is are there coils I can build on a Sig 100 that will blow bigger clouds than my mech?


 
 It's not all about power. There's also surface area and airflow to consider. The question would be why would you want the Sig 100?


----------



## luberconn

can you even vape .05ohm coils on an 18650 mech?  .05ohm is nickel/temp control territory.  am i right?


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> can you even vape .05ohm coils on an 18650 mech?  .05ohm is nickel/temp control territory.  am i right?


 
 You really shouldn't. Sony specs the 25R at 100 amp for 1sec.


----------



## thevaper420

skalkman said:


> It's till a stupid question. The mech will be pushing more power at thar recistance. If you don't know the basics of ohm's law don't use a mech and don't build that stupid low.



I wouldn't be using it at that resistance as it only goes down to .1


----------



## thevaper420

And I run my batteries in parallel.


----------



## thevaper420

luberconn said:


> can you even vape .05ohm coils on an 18650 mech?  .05ohm is nickel/temp control territory.  am i right?


And yes you can. I've been doing it since I've got this mod.


----------



## luberconn

it's just not safe man.  .05ohm at conservative 3.5V is pushing 70amps 250w.  even running in series i don't think it's safe. 
  
 here's a good tool to use. 
  
 http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> it's just not safe man.  .05ohm at conservative 3.5V is pushing 70amps 250w.  even running in series i don't think it's safe.
> 
> here's a good tool to use.
> 
> http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp


 
 You'd be running in parallel to be 'safer.' You'd also want to consider the mod being used. In a full mech parallel box,
 I haven't had issues that low, but I've shorted box's wired in parallel before.


----------



## thevaper420

I don't use Sony's I use Samsungs which have also been tested at a 100 amp pulse. Anyhow,.05 is 84 amps. I also have a mosfet in mine. I've even fired them upside down and nothing happened.


----------



## paradoxper

thevaper420 said:


> I don't use Sony's I use Samsungs which have also been tested at a 100 amp pulse. Anyhow,.05 is 84 amps. I also have a mosfet in mine. I've even fired them upside down and nothing happened.


 
 I meant Samsung. Luber's initial statement implied a single 18650. With parallel you have more breathing room.
 But IME it also comes down to the construction of the mods and how comfortable I'd feel vaping a super sub build.
 More than that, we can't just generalize as there's more to address such as mosfets/resistor safety mechanisms.


----------



## thevaper420

Well I'm not too sure I really like 20g anyway. I might go back to my dual twisted 24g builds or claptons


----------



## luberconn

thevaper420 said:


> Well I'm not too sure I really like 20g anyway. I might go back to my dual twisted 24g builds or claptons


 
  
 that's how i feel about 24ga.  i prefer my 26ga for now.  on my single 18650 mech tubes, i feel like the 24ga takes longer to heat up and doesn't give me a warm vape like the 26 does at .5ohm.


----------



## skalkman

Rampup, what's that?


----------



## luberconn

what are you running skalk?  that block mod looks pretty sweet.  it looks like a snowwolf, but more refined and not so much of a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> what are you running skalk?  that block mod looks pretty sweet.  it looks like a snowwolf, but more refined and not so much of a fingerprint magnet.


 
  
 5 wrap 22g 2.5mm ID duals, 0.15Ohms.
 the Snowwolf looks like a Variant and the Block is a mechanical adaptation of the variant.


----------



## thevaper420

Anybody have experience with claptons on unregulated? I've read a lot of people say they're no good unless on regulated. But those were like .4-.5 builds. I'm thinking of doing this build. 32g parallel nichrome wrapped with 24g kanthal at .2 each,then doing a dual for .1 Opinions?


----------



## skalkman

thevaper420 said:


> Anybody have experience with claptons on unregulated? I've read a lot of people say they're no good unless on regulated. But those were like .4-.5 builds. I'm thinking of doing this build. 32g parallel nichrome wrapped with 24g kanthal at .2 each,then doing a dual for .1 Opinions?


 
 First of all, if you need to ask that question you shouldn't even think about trying it. And second of all you should wrap the thinner wire around the thicker one.


----------



## thevaper420

And why is that? I'm simply asking the effectiveness of a Clapton on an unregulated mod because I have no experience with them. I know lowering the ohms will help (obviously) but is it enough to make it worth my time. Also I meant parallel 24g nichrome wrapped in 32g kanthal


----------



## skalkman

My current rotation.


----------



## luberconn

i just picked up this IPV4s this week.  really liking it thus far.  havent tried any temp control yet.  i need to pick me up some nickel or Ti wire next week.  still LOVING this goblin mini.  it's just worked like a champ and the flavor is still awesome.  i also picked up a Goliath v2 and couldnt get the wicking right on it.  i wicked it like 10 times this weekend and still got flooding, dry hits, burnt hits, leaking....etc.  i just traded it for a billow v2 that i should receive later this week.  we'll see how it goes!


----------



## paradoxper

Too metal not to have one. So I joined the Kvlt. Soulreaper should be built this week.


----------



## skalkman

Waiting for my SXmini to get sold then I'll get myself one of these puppies.
 It's a compact(ish) dual 18650 SX350J box.


----------



## ssag

my selection for today.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> Waiting for my SXmini to get sold then I'll get myself one of these puppies.
> It's a compact(ish) dual 18650 SX350J box.


 
  
 Nice!
  
 Did you get that from Ginger Vaper? Didn't want the DNA200 version?


----------



## AbortedBox

What's the best build for Cloud Chasing on a series box? Im thinking of getting 24g nichrome wire. I've heard below .4 on a series just burns but I've also seen people vaping .2 on a series. So I'm not sure. I'll be pairing it with the Velocity RDA,clone of course. And no this isn't my first vape I've had much successful experience with tubes and building but I'm at the point where tubes don't satisfying me and I can't afford a good regulated mod so series was my next option.


----------



## AbortedBox

I've used Nichrome before and had mixed feelings on it. Flavor was sort of metallic but more crisp than kanthal at the same time. Was much better vapor production wise so I think I'm gonna stick with it.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you get that from Ginger Vaper? Didn't want the DNA200 version?


 
 There is a UK based dealer so no customs. Don't trust Evolv after the whole DNA40 cockup.


----------



## AbortedBox

DNA 40 cockup?


----------



## skalkman

abortedbox said:


> DNA 40 cockup?


 
 Glitches, two and a half million board versions and it's still not stable. The only reason that evolv is still around is because their name has stuck and a bit of MuricaTM.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Glitches, two and a half million board versions and it's still not stable. The only reason that evolv is still around is because their name has stuck and a bit of MuricaTM.


 
 LMAO. No, but they're still really good. I mean they started it all. Everyone has hiccups, right. Unregulated, baby!


----------



## lugnut

luberconn said:


> i just picked up this IPV4s this week.  really liking it thus far.  havent tried any temp control yet.  i need to pick me up some nickel or Ti wire next week.  still LOVING this goblin mini.  it's just worked like a champ and the flavor is still awesome.  i also picked up a Goliath v2 and couldnt get the wicking right on it.  i wicked it like 10 times this weekend and still got flooding, dry hits, burnt hits, leaking....etc.  i just traded it for a billow v2 that i should receive later this week.  we'll see how it goes!


 
 I retired my aspire sub-ohm tube with the atlantis tank, got a IPV3 LI with the mega tank. Got tired of the battery being dead and refilling the tank all the time. Like this setup much better. Reading and studying about dripping, as I see that as the next step, just not ready as of now.


----------



## ssag

Got my IPV4S delivered today. a bit on the heavy side but works flawless. for 60 bucks i can't complain.


----------



## TrollDragon

ssag said:


> Got my IPV4S delivered today. a bit on the heavy side but works flawless. for 60 bucks i can't complain.


 
 How do you like the Uranos? I always wanted to get a VG Mini V2.


----------



## ssag

trolldragon said:


> How do you like the Uranos? I always wanted to get a VG Mini V2.


 
  
 I quite like it. Could have a bit more airflow.
  
 I have 3 vg mini tanks and 1 big one too.
  
 bit of a vg fanboy. also wearing a VG-T-shirt today at work


----------



## ssag

More Vaporgiant-Fi


----------



## luberconn

ssag said:


> Got my IPV4S delivered today. a bit on the heavy side but works flawless. for 60 bucks i can't complain.


 
  
 yah man.  loving my ipv4s so far.  with the batteries in, it is quite the brick.  i just got a billow v2 yesterday.  it's performing really well.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

Just got one of these Matrix subohm kits to try out this subohm tankness. Loving it so far, got me hooked on clouds and the flavor is good too. But even fully charged this battery doesn't last me more than 2 hours and I'm sure I vape far less than most others. I got through maybe a quarter of the tank.

 So pretty much immediately looking for a new mod, maybe an Innokin MVP V3.0 Pro as I was already running an MVP 2? Though this tank seems to be working fine maybe I'll look into another, not really feeling like going the RTA route. Aspire Atlantis? UD Zephyrus? Kanger Subtank? So many options.


----------



## paradoxper

Just a badass mod.


----------



## skalkman

Been using this the last couple of days.


----------



## Headzone

quitted completely, started smoking analogs, now back to e-cig

 Mini iStick + iClear 16, modest but does the job


----------



## TrollDragon

headzone said:


> quitted completely, started smoking analogs, now back to e-cig
> Mini iStick + iClear 16, modest but does the job


 
 Hey, It's all good as long as it keeps you off the stinky's!


----------



## luberconn

whatever works for you man.  i actually had some cigarettes last weekend on my annual camping trip.  had about 6 total over 4 days.  it wasn't bad, but it wasn't good either.   i was doing so good too, was almost 5 months without a single cig.  i think it will be something i reserve for only the camp trip.


----------



## nehcrow

luberconn said:


> whatever works for you man.  i actually had some cigarettes last weekend on my annual camping trip.  had about 6 total over 4 days.  it wasn't bad, but it wasn't good either.   i was doing so good too, was almost 5 months without a single cig.  i think it will be something i reserve for only the camp trip.


 
 I will have the occasional cigarette during lunch break at work, at bars, clubs... But vaping 95% of the time helps
  
 Setup pic:

  
 Tobeco clone Velocity RDA (1:1 clone) + Snow Wolf Mod is my home e-cig
 Dual Clapton Coil setup @ 0.3 ohms. Using Japanese Organic Cotton too. need to wick it a little better though but still blows clouds and tastes pretty damn great on occasion. I might have a nasty case of vaper's tongue though


----------



## luberconn

how long have you had the vape tongue?  i had it bad for a couple of weeks.  now i can taste the flavors, but they don't taste nearly as vibrant as when i first started vaping like 6 months ago.  is it just me, or is that how it is for everyone? 
  
 vaping my gob mini on the SMPL today.  not a huge fan of this gwar bloodbath juice.  it's a fruit punch, but there is a funky guava/passionfruit type taste that overpowers the rest.  but im gonna use it.  the gwar beefcake on the other hand, is awesome tasting.  im a sucker for german chocolate, and they nailed it. 
  

  
  
 also built this dual 26gauge twisted on the velocity clone on my ipv4s.  .39ohm.  8 wrap on 2mm screwdriver.   thing hits like a truck at 70watts.


----------



## lugnut

onyxvulpe said:


> Just got one of these Matrix subohm kits to try out this subohm tankness. Loving it so far, got me hooked on clouds and the flavor is good too. But even fully charged this battery doesn't last me more than 2 hours and I'm sure I vape far less than most others. I got through maybe a quarter of the tank.
> 
> So pretty much immediately looking for a new mod, maybe an Innokin MVP V3.0 Pro as I was already running an MVP 2? Though this tank seems to be working fine maybe I'll look into another, not really feeling like going the RTA route. Aspire Atlantis? UD Zephyrus? Kanger Subtank? So many options.


 
 Hope your battery last longer than my aspire sub-ohm tube battery ! It started out like yours , needed a charger all the time. Now all it does is burn coils up when trying to use it, won't hold a charge. It is about two months old. My main advise to anyone that is going to vape sub-ohm is to not buy any mod that does not have replaceable,rechargeable battery's, like 18650 or 26650. Once the internal battery dies like my aspire it is just a paper weight !


----------



## OnyxVulpe

lugnut said:


> Hope your battery last longer than my aspire sub-ohm tube battery ! It started out like yours , needed a charger all the time. Now all it does is burn coils up when trying to use it, won't hold a charge. It is about two months old. My main advise to anyone that is going to vape sub-ohm is to not buy any mod that does not have replaceable,rechargeable battery's, like 18650 or 26650. Once the internal battery dies like my aspire it is just a paper weight !




Well I don't see myself using for much longer anyway. Been sick so I don't feel like vaping much, but I have a Sigelei 150tc that just came in but the batteries (Sony VTC5) were sent in a different package so it's pretty useless at the moment.


----------



## skalkman

Picked up my Boxer today. Not sure if i like it or not yet.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!
 Did that come with a Bograt?


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> Did that come with a Bograt?


 
 No it didn't. i got that one some time ago.


----------



## skalkman

To be honest i'll only use the boxer untill i can get my hands on a SX Vaporflask.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

Sigelei 150w TC, Kanger Mini, LG HG2. Quite liking it, charger still hasn't come in yet so living off the delivered charge.


----------



## skalkman

@paradoxper please don't kill me but i just sold my 23mm astron.


----------



## luberconn

i did my first TC nickel build last night on my velocity.  didnt take any pics tho.  i accidentally ordered 26ga nickel and meant to order 28ga, so my options are very limited.  i managed to get a 13 wrap spaced 2.5mm dual coil in the velocity.  came out at .09 ohm.  vaped at 50joules, 400 degrees.  it's ok.  decent flavor and decent vapor.  juice lasts much longer than my typical kanthal build.  seems to zap up the battery faster than normal tho.  which is weird cause it reads that its hitting at only like 2.7v range instead of the 4+ volt range i hit with kanthal.


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> i did my first TC nickel build last night on my velocity.  didnt take any pics tho.  i accidentally ordered 26ga nickel and meant to order 28ga, so my options are very limited.  i managed to get a 13 wrap spaced 2.5mm dual coil in the velocity.  came out at .09 ohm.  vaped at 50joules, 400 degrees.  it's ok.  decent flavor and decent vapor.  juice lasts much longer than my typical kanthal build.  seems to zap up the battery faster than normal tho.  which is weird cause it reads that its hitting at only like 2.7v range instead of the 4+ volt range i hit with kanthal.


 
 The thing that's draining all your battery is all the constant calculations the board has to do to regulate the temp.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> @paradoxper please don't kill me but i just sold my 23mm astron.


 
 You're ******* dead to me. Who did you sell it to so I can make a new besty.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> You're ******* dead to me. Who did you sell it to so I can make a new besty.


 
 I sold the 23mm so i can get a 22mm for my upcoming SX flask.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> I sold the 23mm so i can get a 22mm for my upcoming SX flask.


 
 Bah. Trickster. I still love ya then.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Bah. Trickster. I still love ya then.


----------



## skalkman

Guess that I'm not getting a SX Flask....


----------



## TrollDragon

Sweet Tesseract!


----------



## Raguvian

Man, you guys have some fancy setups!
  
 I'm using a SMPL clone with a Freakshow Mini on top. Tempted to get a Derringer to go even smaller but this setup works great for now. Plus the Freakshow was $17 so I can't complain.


----------



## TrollDragon

Welcome back dude, you've been gone a while.


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> Welcome back dude, you've been gone a while.


 
  
 Thanks! Yeah, I gave up vaping for a while. Recently got back into it because I missed it too much.
  
 I've got 14 flavors from VapeWild steeping. Can't wait to try them, although I think I'm going to start looking for diketone free flavors from now on.
  
 What setup you using now?


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I gave up vaping for a while. Recently got back into it because I missed it too much.
> 
> I've got 14 flavors from VapeWild steeping. Can't wait to try them, although I think I'm going to start looking for diketone free flavors from now on.
> 
> What setup you using now?


 

 Mostly RTA's on the Sigelei Mini, KBox and IPV2s. I have a pair of DNA 30D boards to pop into Hammond 1590G cases. I don't vape past 25W on RTA's so these will work perfectly.
  
 RTA's:
 The Rose V2 (x2) - Totally amazing flavor, but a bit of a PiTA to build until you get the hang of it.
 Flash e-Vapor V3 (Glass Tank) - Looks like an air fitting but one of the easiest RTA's to build, fill and maintain.
 Flash e-Vapor VS - The mini version of the V3 and just like it's big brother provides excellent flavor.
 The Big German - Hotcig Big Tank version. It holds 10ml's of pure vaping pleasure, this thing is massive, I call her Helga!
 Kayfun V4 (x2) - Everyone thinks these are over engineered, but they provides a really great vape.
 Kayfun 3.1, 2.1, Lite Plus (Undead Version) and a Russian 91% deck with a Steam Tuners Tiny Tank. - The Classic's!
 Silverplay V1 - Typical Orchid build deck that has massive airflow and juice channels for moving vapor. I put an Aqua 2 bell tank on it and all the fill problems are long gone.
  
 Genesis:
 Origen Genesis V2 - This is one of the best Gennys available for flavor. Stainless Steel Mesh and Ekowool build.
 Nextgen - A leak proof Genny that you can actually put on it's side or turn upside down. Great flavor, fiddly to build. Do NOT get the SXK Version, it's junk.
 Kraken - Excellent flavor, easy build in single or dual.
 Satburn 22 - Unique, novel little Genny that performs quite well.
  
 Latest Arrival:
 Taifun GS II - Taifun base with Flash e-Vapor wicking. It's the 19mm version and works excellent.
  
 Inbound:
 Tobeco KS RTA - 1:1 Holy Land Mods RTA.
 Aqua 2 - I always wanted on of these.
 K.Loud - Another unique little RTA.
  
 My daily drivers are a Rose, FeV V3 and a KF4. I can see that changing once the KS RTA gets here though, 7ml's of short squat tank that will fit perfectly on the Sigelei Mini.
  
  
 Silverplay V1 with the Aqua 2 tank, dual 24g .2 ohm running at 55W on the IPV2S and drinks the juice almost as bad as a TFV4... 

  
 The Taifun GS II on the iPOW 2 and the Tiny Tank on the Sigelei.


----------



## Raguvian

Wow, you've got some awesome stuff! I absolutely loved my Tobeco KF4 on the iPV Mini. Great road trip companion. It was fiddly at first but once you got used to how it worked it was such a dream. I'm honestly tempted to get another one but I didn't like it that much on my mech mods. I may reconsider in the future.
  
 Have you found any good juices lately? I have a lot to try that I'm just letting steep for now.


----------



## paradoxper

VapeWild is raging right now. I like Guavara a bit. I am however finding their juices are overly sweet. My ADV are with Bettlejuice, Grenada and everything Texas Rebel Juice does.


----------



## luberconn

i've been happy with some juice by elixvapor.com.  but lately they've been ripping people off.  so don't use them.  idiots sent me 3 x 120mL bottles in a thin ass paper envelope.  only 2 of 3 bottles showed up.  not sure what they were thinking sending that much product in a flimsy paper envelope.  i saw on their facebook that several other people had orders with missing product as well or not gotten their juice at all.  also on 2 other orders i paid extra $5 for priority shipping and both took like 3 weeks to receive.  i didn't really care because they had 50% discount going on.  but after this last one.  i will not be dealing with those pricks
  

  

  
  
 i think i'm going to try out Slim's ejuice next.  i heard they are good juices for good prices.  i think 120mL are around $18 after lifetime 20% off code for their regular juice and about $20 for 50mL premium line. 
  
 https://www.danielbranch.com/slimsejuice/


----------



## paradoxper

Don't know who those guys are. But at 50% discount, you do understand your order could very well take a month to process.
 They should definitely at least double or triple wrap if using regular envelope-type packaging.


----------



## luberconn

yah.  i gave them the benefit of the doubt.  what bothered me is that i paid extra for the priority, and despite being delayed, it was not shipped priorty.  just regular first class.  so they basically stole my $5 on 2 orders.  no big deal.  but common sense on the shipping materials used was not implemented.  and that wrap you see is not from the juice vendor.  it's from USPS packaging it up after it had torn open.  what's most frustrating is they don't answer emails, phones or private messages on their website via account manager.   ZERO responses.  at least let customers know there is a wait or there are delays or SOMETHING.  and after seeing all of the other negative feedback, i'm staying away.    i will admit, their juice is pretty tasty though.  some of the best i've had.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> yah.  i gave them the benefit of the doubt.  what bothered me is that i paid extra for the priority, and despite being delayed, it was not shipped priorty.  just regular first class.  so they basically stole my $5 on 2 orders.  no big deal.  but common sense on the shipping materials used was not implemented.  what's most frustrating is they don't answer emails, phones or private messages on their website via account manager.   ZERO responses.  at least let customers know there is a wait or there are delays or SOMETHING.  and after seeing all of the other negative feedback, i'm staying away.    i will admit, their juice is pretty tasty though.  some of the best i've had.


 
 As long as you gave them the benefit. Sorry to hear, though. 
  
 On another note, I love seeing quirky juice lines. Slim's is pretty interesting. Want to contact them about what nic and pg/vg they use, but I think I will put in a order.


----------



## luberconn

i think i'm going to put in an order this week as well.  i think i'm going to also pick up another 100ml of that kangaroo punch you got me on from texas rebel.  i've already ordered it 3 times


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> i think i'm going to put in an order this week as well.  i think i'm going to also pick up another 100ml of that kangaroo punch you got me on from texas rebel.  i've already ordered it 3 times


 
 Glad you dig the Rebel stuff. Def pants much of 'premium' stuff out there. You missed out on their 50% off Labor Day Sale, man.


----------



## luberconn

dang, i would have stocked up.


----------



## Raguvian

Just tried some more VapeWild flavors. Birthday Cake was pretty bad, but Peanut Butter Cup was just plain unvapeable. It was so bad that it messed up my Rayon wick so I can't even vape anything else now because it's so horrific. I just get the same horrible taste with every flavor. I need to recoil and rewick first.
  
 Peanut Butter Bananza is super good though, which is weird. On Cloud Custard tasted weird at first but has started to become a lot better with some steeping.
  
 I'm probably not going to order any of the flavors again because I need to find some diketone free ones.


----------



## skalkman

Woop Woop!


----------



## TrollDragon

Nothing that fancy here...
  
 Here are the latest RTA's for quite a while.
 KS RTA, K.loud, Taifun GSII and the venerable Aqua ][


----------



## AbortedBox

http://youtu.be/9d21omPAc_Y

Opinions?


----------



## AbortedBox

Vape Wild is some disgusting juice if you ask me. Been using Mech Sauce,10x better


----------



## luberconn

wow, that mech sauce is priced very reasonably.  i'm gonna have to try some of that.  thanks!


----------



## Raguvian

abortedbox said:


> Vape Wild is some disgusting juice if you ask me. Been using Mech Sauce,10x better


 
 Yeah I haven't gotten anything I even like so far from VapeWild. Still vaping on ITC CinnaGram Custard. Disappointing since I was hoping to like at least 2-3 flavors from the 14 I ordered.
  
 I want to get some more of the GWAR flavors from MBV. I really liked the RY4 they have.


----------



## Raguvian

Just ordered some mech sauce!


----------



## paradoxper

Mech is very decent juice.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> Mech is very decent juice.


 
  
 I really hope I enjoy it. I ordered 15ml bottles of Antidote, Circus Face, Crust and Hawaiian Headbutt. I'll let them steep for 2 weeks before giving them a try.
  
 I'm not really into the fruity flavors, but I'm trying to branch out into some new ones so I gave Hawaiian Headbutt a try. Weirdly enough I love fruits but not to vape on.
  
 Also, Vapewild is 0 for 14. Most are vapeable but are so damn bland and some of them are just straight horrible. Really disappointed with my order. I'll just toss them to the side and revisit once in a while to see if they're any good. Hopefully I can last the next three weeks with the bottle of Cuttwood Sugar Bear and the ITCVapes stuff. Ugh.


----------



## paradoxper

raguvian said:


> I really hope I enjoy it. I ordered 15ml bottles of Antidote, Circus Face, Crust and Hawaiian Headbutt. I'll let them steep for 2 weeks before giving them a try.
> 
> I'm not really into the fruity flavors, but I'm trying to branch out into some new ones so I gave Hawaiian Headbutt a try. Weirdly enough I love fruits but not to vape on.
> 
> Also, Vapewild is 0 for 14. Most are vapeable but are so damn bland and some of them are just straight horrible. Really disappointed with my order. I'll just toss them to the side and revisit once in a while to see if they're any good. Hopefully I can last the next three weeks with the bottle of Cuttwood Sugar Bear and the ITCVapes stuff. Ugh.


 
 If it weren't for TRJ, I'd be all over Mech for a bunch of main orders. I have I think 5 sample pack orders from VW that have been steeping for a good 3 weeks. I just don't know when I'll care enough to run through them. I initially ordered 480ml of Peache Guavara and have dug it hard. Wouldn't be a sole ADV, but perfect throwing it in the mix. I'm a big fruit guy, though.
  
 There was post on FB group where many cheaper juices were listed. Haven't tried them all and probably
 would only recommend a small handful. But for those interested.


----------



## Raguvian

paradoxper said:


> If it weren't for TRJ, I'd be all over Mech for a bunch of main orders. I have I think 5 sample pack orders from VW that have been steeping for a good 3 weeks. I just don't know when I'll care enough to run through them. I initially ordered 480ml of Peache Guavara and have dug it hard. Wouldn't be a sole ADV, but perfect throwing it in the mix. I'm a big fruit guy, though.
> 
> There was post on FB group where many cheaper juices were listed. Haven't tried them all and probably
> would only recommend a small handful. But for those interested.


 
  
 Awesome, thanks for the list! Definitely too many for me to try, but I'll keep them in mind when I want to try something new.
  
 I'm still waiting for MBV to restock their GWAR juices. I want the Bloodbath, Spew and RY4. Might even get German Chocolate Beefcake again.


----------



## AbortedBox

You guys won't be disappointed with Mech sauce. I'm very picky with my juice and I approve :thumbsup_tone2::thumbsup_tone2::thumbsup_tone2:


----------



## AbortedBox

On another note I've been having very bad luck with my Vapes. 2 boxes crapped out on me these past few weeks. Just gonna save up for a box at BC Box Mods. They appear to be very good quality. Looking at the triple 18650 series. I loved the series boxes I've had in the past so a triple will be a nice upgrade.


----------



## luberconn

just ordered some mech sauce.  just some samples, ordered 9 15ml bottles.  i really dig creamy vapes and cereal vapes.  i like fruity juice, but usually if its mixed with a cream or cheescake flavoring.  i'm excited about this order.  i know it may take a while to get tho.  the ones i ordered are
  
 ape frenzy - banana coconut cream pie
 big nutta - peanut butter s'mores
 captain loopy - cereal
 cheese face - strawberry cheesecake
 creme a la mode - vanilla custard w/ caramel
 glen cocoa - cocoa pebbles
 mech milk - strawberry milk
 medusa sauce - irish cream
 orange river - creamcicle


----------



## OnyxVulpe

I've heard Blue Dots Vapor is very good quality for very cheap, I ordered some last week but it hasn't been shipped yet.


----------



## AbortedBox

luberconn said:


> just ordered some mech sauce.  just some samples, ordered 9 15ml bottles.  i really dig creamy vapes and cereal vapes.  i like fruity juice, but usually if its mixed with a cream or cheescake flavoring.  i'm excited about this order.  i know it may take a while to get tho.  the ones i ordered are
> 
> ape frenzy - banana coconut cream pie
> big nutta - peanut butter s'mores
> ...



Their juices are even better after a few days of steeping


----------



## paradoxper

Here's my latest Haul from Texas.


----------



## luberconn

dang!  is that like a $300 order?  i still have a tiny bit of red label left.


----------



## paradoxper

Probably half. Ordered during their Labor Day sale. Join their FB group they just about weekly do 30-40% discounts.


----------



## AbortedBox

Got 3 new flavors of Mech Sauce in today.
Mech Milk
Galaxy Guts
Waterhog
Rather disappointed with this batch. Gonna let them steep before I decide if they're good or not.


----------



## paradoxper

Decided to take the morning and try a few samples of Vapewild's juices. What a ruined morning.
  
 I like the Guava on its own, LBC and Pinkle Twinkle. Not even going to name the rest as one, two or three out of 12 or 20 doesn't cut it.
 Reminds me of MBV with how the flavors carry this stringent aftertaste. Not really quality juice.


----------



## AbortedBox

paradoxper said:


> Decided to take the morning and try a few samples of Vapewild's juices. What a ruined morning.
> 
> I like the Guava on its own, LBC and Pinkle Twinkle. Not even going to name the rest as one, two or three out of 12 or 20 doesn't cut it.
> Reminds me of MBV with how the flavors carry this stringent aftertaste. Not really quality juice.



Not to mention their juices are unusually harsh.


----------



## paradoxper

abortedbox said:


> Not to mention their juices are unusually harsh.


 
 I actually haven't found most of their flavors harsh. I've only ordered 1.5mg nic, though.


----------



## AbortedBox

paradoxper said:


> I actually haven't found most of their flavors harsh. I've only ordered 1.5mg nic, though.



I've got 6 but it vapes like a 12


----------



## skalkman

In other news, I GOT AN AUTHENTIC NEXTGEN! AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## paradoxper

Hate the labels, but I looove the juice.


----------



## lugnut

abortedbox said:


> Not to mention their juices are unusually harsh.


 
 It seems for me Wild is hit or miss. I do like their Prof. Snipes Slytherin Sauce & Banchee and Sweet Complexity.


----------



## lugnut

paradoxper said:


> Hate the labels, but I looove the juice.


 
 What are some of the best from Texas Rebel ?


----------



## paradoxper

lugnut said:


> What are some of the best from Texas Rebel ?


 
 The group would say Toothache, Dixie, Kangaroo Punch, Momma, Twinkie.
  
 I don't much like sweet juices, but Toothache is off the charts. I like KP far more than Momma as it's less creamed. 
 Bomb is where I'm at, though. Talking fruit, it's a slightly creamy beetlejuice. And Red Label is a good limeade type.
  
 The only juices from them I didn't exactly care for. Vanilla Custard. 50ml, pretty good and custard aren't my thing. And Princess, 15ml sample, didn't touch it.


----------



## lugnut

Thanks, I might try the twinkie or zinger ! I picked up 120 ml of Lenola Cream, I must say the reviews are pretty much on. Slight banana, cream with out it being overly sweet, very complex. More of a mid-priced vape rather than a cheaper one.


----------



## paradoxper

They added banana pie as well. I think it's hard to go wrong with anything that sounds good. I just looked that juice up as I'd never heard of it before.
 I think the magic is in mid-priced stuff. They have top level juices. IMO if it's too cheap and to good to be true, it may be garbage.
 Cough cough Kaos Vapor.


----------



## AbortedBox

paradoxper said:


> They added banana pie as well. I think it's hard to go wrong with anything that sounds good. I just looked that juice up as I'd never heard of it before.
> I think the magic is in mid-priced stuff. They have top level juices. IMO if it's too cheap and to good to be true, it may be garbage.
> Cough cough Kaos Vapor.



I have to agree. Take Mech Milk vs Mothers Milk for example. $6.50 for 30ml vs $20 for 30ml and Mech Milk is actually good. Mothers Milk is over priced and far too over hyped because it tastes like rancid butter with no strawberry. It's like Beats vs a good pair of headphones that cost 1/4 of the price.


----------



## paradoxper

I've had a few juices that are better than the premium version. So I agree. I find the vaping industry heading in a dumb direction.
 Let's make sub ohm tanks the standard, which are juice guzzlers all the while keeping juice prices the same for "premium" quality. ******* greedy.


----------



## lugnut

I don't know if you noticed when you looked up Lenola Cream, but it is the only juice they make, and they been doing it for several years now. I would like to see more makers keep their juice options smaller and perfect the ones they do sell, before adding juice after juice. Just my opinion, what its worth.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

I actually don't like Lenola Cream as much as it is hyped. It's not bad, but not an ADV to me. I get some creaminess and mostly a sharp nuttiness, I prefer 'nana Cream more but that isn't an ADV for me either, the flavor goes away after a little bit so I can drip it a couple of times and enjoy it for a few minutes and that's it. I never found an ADV until possibly now, TeaUp Vapory Green Tea Latte refreshing and light.


----------



## Raguvian

My order of Mech Sauce was delivered! Can't wait to go home and try it.
  
 I only ordered 4 flavors... kind of wish I'd have ordered more but I can just order again next month.


----------



## lugnut

onyxvulpe said:


> I actually don't like Lenola Cream as much as it is hyped. It's not bad, but not an ADV to me. I get some creaminess and mostly a sharp nuttiness, I prefer 'nana Cream more but that isn't an ADV for me either, the flavor goes away after a little bit so I can drip it a couple of times and enjoy it for a few minutes and that's it. I never found an ADV until possibly now, TeaUp Vapory Green Tea Latte refreshing and light.


 
 It's strange but for me the lenola cream taste different at various times I vape, all good though. I received from Keystone Vapes, a pineapple white tea that is very good. Very lite on the pineapple, no candy taste, not very sweet. It is my first tea vape, I do like it.


----------



## Raguvian

Tried out my Mech Sauce order yesterday.
  
 Hawaiian Headbutt has a slight mango taste but otherwise I don't taste much. Definitely will have to steep this and try again in a week.
  
 Antidote is somewhat creamy, but I don't taste the strawberry yet. More steeping as well.
  
 Circus Face tastes creamy as well, but I don't get the cotton candy yet.
  
 Crust blew me away, though. Tastes just like apple pie. I can't wait to try this again once it's steeped.
  
 Even though I couldn't taste a whole lot in some of the juices it still tastes better than Vape Wild with its horrible aftertaste.


----------



## luberconn

nice.  my mech sauce has been shipped, i should get it by the weekend hopefully.


----------



## paradoxper

Eh, Canadians! Ever tried Rugged North Vapes? Suckered by the licorice disease I suffer from. Ordered some Black Bear.


----------



## Raguvian

luberconn said:


> nice.  my mech sauce has been shipped, i should get it by the weekend hopefully.


 
  
 I got mine pretty quickly actually.
  
 Has anyone tried Vaporshark liquids? They are a bit more expensive but are DAP free and have the test reports on every flavor on their site... I want to try their apple pie and RY4 equivalent.


----------



## lugnut

Here is a new juice line from Bombies, called Predator. Seems Bombies offered their employees a contest to come up with new flavors at a great price, $25-120ml.  
 I bought a bottle of Abyss, a honeydew cream and Light a fruity cereal cupcake. These are also supposed to be pre-steeped. I am trying out the melon cream, it is good, worth the price. Will try out the Light later tonight or tomorrow. http://predator.io/


----------



## paradoxper

Got a very big surprise coming on the anise front. Lots of trial and error and I've reached the pinnacle for licorice lovers.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Eh, Canadians! Ever tried Rugged North Vapes? Suckered by the licorice disease I suffer from. Ordered some Black Bear.


 

 Supposed to be a good juice, they are a sponsor on Coast To Coast Vape TV all the time.
 Free Canadian shipping and they will take juice back if you don't like it, or so I've been told.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Supposed to be a good juice, they are a sponsor on Coast To Coast Vape TV all the time.
> Free Canadian shipping and they will take juice back if you don't like it, or so I've been told.


 
 I can't recall where I heard about them from, but immediately pounced on Black Bear. Good to hear they're supposed to be good, though. And I was told
 they feel their juice is so good that is why they offer money back guarantee.


----------



## paradoxper

Can I tease a little Pluid clone/remix/remake/twist.


----------



## luberconn

i got a cheapo velocity mini the other day.  it's about 1/2" or so shorter than the regular version.  i'm liking it.  still has the same easy build deck and air flow options galore.  it is cheaply made tho.  the metal is noticeably thinner than my regular velocity clone and the o-rings on the mini suck.  still works very well tho.  about as good as any other atty i've tried.


----------



## TrollDragon

I guess there was a problem with Dr. Crimmy's and someone released pictures of their lab to the public... Nasty Stuff.


----------



## luberconn

looks like VHO is trying their hand at a genesis style tank that they are calling a "dripper tank".  looks right up my alley.  i really like my haze mini clone.  rip trippers posted a video review of it yesterday as well.


----------



## Raguvian

That dripper tank looks so sweet. Too bad it's $120 and has some quality issues. I might try to get a clone in the future.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> I guess there was a problem with Dr. Crimmy's and someone released pictures of their lab to the public... Nasty Stuff.


 
 Wasn't it Convicted Vapes? Some were saying it was fake or something. Seemed legit to me.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> looks like VHO is trying their hand at a genesis style tank that they are calling a "dripper tank".  looks right up my alley.  i really like my haze mini clone.  rip trippers posted a video review of it yesterday as well.


 
 That is a good design. I don't like the tank composition or the chamber, but this seems like a good step in the right direction for hybrid designs.


----------



## luberconn

yah, for that price, they should offer a glass tank section piece and the build finish seems suspect based on rip trippers video.  i'll probably wait until there is a decent clone made up. 
  
 the chamber is interesting.  half blocked like marquis and can be removed for dual coil, but only if you have a regular Haze or Haze mini RDA and use that barrel for dual air flow.  thats kinda lame.  for $119, they should definitely include an additional barrel with dual air flow option.


----------



## AbortedBox

Rocking a dual 20g build at .2 on my series box for 259w on a full charge at 7.4v. Impressive clouds and flavor with any build on series really,but then again I think more heat more flavor unlike most people


----------



## TrollDragon

Its all about the Hybrid Framed/Stapled variety these days on the Twisted Messes or 13H9H...


----------



## paradoxper

Welp. My vape game is lacking. I've focused on juice so much I have no idea what is going on. Ordered that Hells RDA. What a stupidlongname, though. Ha.


----------



## TrollDragon

Latest toy, I ventured into the land of TC...
 Since Ni 200 is such a serious PiTA to work with, I have 26g & 28g Ti inbound from Unkamen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hopefully there will be a Stainless Steel wire TC update for the eVic VTC mini and I'll bring in some 28g SS 430 too.
 But I'm thinking that stuff would only be usable on a DNA 200 box...
  
 Taifun GS II in it's Dripper mode.

  
 The K.loud, a sweet little RTA.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Latest toy, I ventured into the land of TC...
> Since Ni 200 is such a serious PiTA to work with, I have 26g & 28g Ti inbound from Unkamen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So how do you feel about temperature control? Pains aside, how do you like the performance.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> So how do you feel about temperature control? Pains aside, how do you like the performance.


 

 It's different, I was expecting a lot more but I find the vape to be quite a bit cooler. Then again if I would have picked up a IPV 3Li  or Sigelei 150WTC it would have probably been different. I wanted a small little unit and the eVic VTC mini was a better choice than the iStick TC40W or the IPV D2.

 I like the consistent vape, hit the switch and it's up to temp at once and keeps it there. The option of just vape the tank dry without that burnt cotton hit is great as well. I don't think it will replace a dual 0.2 ohm 24g build in a dripper for that nice hot vape, but with a dual battery 150W device that might not be a problem.

 I'll see how much better the Ti is over the Ni 200.


----------



## Raguvian

If Tobeco would release a Haze Tank RDA clone I'd be so happy. My Freakshow mini is still good but it leaks and I don't like pulling the cap off to redrip every time.


----------



## TrollDragon

The Aromamizer RDTA with the optional velocity style build deck is the latest must have tank on the market. Flavor and Clouds are reported to be top shelf!
 http://www.steamcrave.com/products_xq.asp?id=53


----------



## paradoxper

Yes, better than Pluid. Well, different. More preferred. Not as anise dominant and more balanced. Pluid at 3mg is much, much better than using cutter, though.
 Working on a gallon now but still thinking about tweaking the recipe.


----------



## paradoxper

Probably burnt out on this, oh well. Super tiny group here, but want to know how you guys feel about the Crimmy fiasco and the cut throating going around
 per Suicide Bunny,etc. We don't have FDA regulations yet so there's not exactly anything to adhere to - except general cleanliness. But what constitutes this to you?
  
 There were days when super popular juice like Pluid wasn't constructed in a ISO lab and so on. Modenvy video was interesting, but didn't really provide any further clarification.
 If anything, maybe I'd say I won't buy Crimmy juice because of character issues and I rather not support it - even if they have gotten their schiit together. That's just me. What say you?


----------



## luberconn

yah, i recently messed with ni200 temp build but i accidentally ordered 26ga which is too thick and hard to build anything that will fit on an rda.  it was a crappy experience using on my ipv4s.   i wont bash it until i get some 28 or 30ga.  but for now, i'm happy with my dual 24ga builds or the 26/32ga UD prebuilt clapton wire builds. 
  
 i also received those mech sauces.  i would say they are good thus far, but not fantastic.  i think they need to steep a bit.  i vaped them 1 day after receiving them.  cheese face (strawberry cheesecake) is my favorite so far.  i could vape it all day.  the big nutta wich was really good too.   the glenn cocoa (cocoa pebbles) is my least favorite.  it's not terrible, but has a funky off taste about it.  same with captain loopy.  it has an off taste.  i think it has a funky taste of the green froot loop flavor.  kinda limey but chemically tasting.  orange river is what i'm vaping today, it's very good, but not an ADV for me.  medusa milk, mech milk and creme a la mode are all very good, but all taste very similar to your typical vanilla custard type vape.  very good, but nothing special.  ape frenzy is growing on me.  didn't really like it at first, but 2nd time i tried it, i liked it.  these are first impressions and are good, but not out of this world.  thus far, i enjoy them better than MBV juices.


----------



## paradoxper

Late to this. Been busy - code : Rebel40 (40% off) good 'til tomorrow sometime. TRJ


----------



## luberconn

awesome, thanks paradox.  just ordered 240ml kangaroo punch.  $27.59 is a great deal for that much juice.


----------



## Textfeud

trolldragon said:


> The Aromamizer RDTA with the optional velocity style build deck is the latest must have tank on the market. Flavor and Clouds are reported to be top shelf!
> http://www.steamcrave.com/products_xq.asp?id=53


 
 I just bought that one today online. Should arrive tomorrow, very curious about it. I would love to have a dripper experience in a 6ML tank.


----------



## lugnut

paradoxper said:


> Late to this. Been busy - code : Rebel40 (40% off) good 'til tomorrow sometime. TRJ


 
 Missed that one ! I have been wanting to try the twinkie and the zinger !  Would have been almost like a gift, oh well.


----------



## paradoxper

lugnut said:


> Missed that one ! I have been wanting to try the twinkie and the zinger !  Would have been almost like a gift, oh well.


 
 There is a consolation 35% code. Ha. Rednek35 Good 'til, well, the end of time.


----------



## paradoxper

One of my last stops on the anise train. Pluid spawned a few clones or remix's, or whatever.
 Did they take care to craft their interpretations or inspirations? Well, this one did not.
  
 Swagger Joose or Swagger Vapor : Phluid. What to say. This feels more Absinthey-wormwood-like than anything else.
 The citrus notes seem more forward yet lack body and presence. To be honest, this seems watered or diluted down.
  
 The anise has more of a bitter bite, which I do kind of like. It's not the usual sweet, but it lacks true depth.
  
 Overall ordinary and doesn't capture the magic in the absinthe/anise profile. MEH.


----------



## skalkman

Had a bunch of bonus points laying about for a Swedish shop so i decided to give Anarchist Wire a go. It's basically nichrome that you don't have to dry fire as much to get rid of the taste.


----------



## Textfeud

skalkman said:


> Had a bunch of bonus points laying about for a Swedish shop so i decided to give Anarchist Wire a go. It's basically nichrome that you don't have to dry fire as much to get rid of the taste.


 
  
  
 Nice mod :-D


----------



## luberconn

i ordered a sxk zero mini last week.  hopefully get it in the next week or two.  i think the RDTA in 3mL is gonna be my next purchase.  i just did my first titanium build over the weekend as well.  it works well thus far in my velocity clone on the ipv4s. 
  
 sxk mini goes to 60w tc for ni and ti. 
  
 seems like a solid mod thank goodness.  this video came out 3 days AFTER i ordered it.


----------



## paradoxper

Gallon of absurdity.Tweaking a stronger Pluid out as well as more grapefruit and other citrus base.
 As it stands, this version employs tangerine and kiwi with a Absinthe base. Anise oil is still on the table but I wanted to move away from that base as it's a bitchh.


----------



## lugnut

paradoxper said:


> There is a consolation 35% code. Ha. Rednek35 Good 'til, well, the end of time.


 
 Thanks


----------



## lugnut

paradoxper said:


> Gallon of absurdity.Tweaking a stronger Pluid out as well as more grapefruit and other citrus base.
> As it stands, this version employs tangerine and kiwi with a Absinthe base. Anise oil is still on the table but I wanted to move away from that base as it's a bitchh.


 
 Wow, a gallon of ready to vape juice ? What company is that ? Thanks


----------



## paradoxper

lugnut said:


> Wow, a gallon of ready to vape juice ? What company is that ? Thanks


 
 Breaking it down into glass and will steep a week. It is pretty good fresh, though. And we're not quite ready to release it. Will update soon.


----------



## lugnut

That is great news, do indeed keep us posted. I always ready to try something new !


----------



## paradoxper

.


----------



## luberconn

you're getting involved in a juice line?  cool man.  i must admit that anise is not one of my favorite flavor tones.  yah, give us an update.  i'll buy a sample!


----------



## paradoxper

I'm not sure of that yet. This project was all for personal use and I'm happy with my day job. We'll see what happens.


----------



## skalkman

textfeud said:


> Nice mod :-D



So you finally got one. How are you liking it?


----------



## Textfeud

skalkman said:


> So you finally got one. How are you liking it?


 
 Yep, really liking it. Button is very nice and the wood is beautiful. Had to wait for it for a month but was worth the wait


----------



## TrollDragon

The Ti wire has arrived here in NS!
 They included a bag of Nautilus Bling to go with...


----------



## luberconn

nice.  i just got Ti in last week.  i've only done one 26ga 12wrap dual coil on my velocity.  came in a .4ohm, vaping it 50joules 400 degrees.  dry coil/temp control is working well on my ipv4s.  this weekend i'll probably try a couple Ti builds in my goblin mini and billow v2 tanks.


----------



## Raguvian

Tried the Vapor Shark Apple Pie a La Mode eliquid. Doesn't taste like apple pie at all. Has a funky taste to it, actually. I'm kind of disappointed, especially for $15 for 30 ml.
  
 I also ordered a Tobeco Derringer RDA. I'm kind of tired of the leaks I get from the below-the-coil Freakshow Mini.


----------



## luberconn

yah, leaky rda's are no fun.  for this reason, i think the aeolus v2 is going to be my next rda.  just ordered a 3ml aromamizer RDTA.  i'm excited about that.


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> yah, leaky rda's are no fun.  for this reason, i think the aeolus v2 is going to be my next rda.  just ordered a 3ml aromamizer RDTA.  i'm excited about that.


 
 Aromamizer is pretty good. Lacking a little flavour and warmth compared to a (real) dripper. But it has a big tank which is a very big plus for me. I enjoy it and will keep it.


----------



## luberconn

cool, thanks tf.  i ordered the 3mL cause i'm a sucker for small tanks and RDA's.  i just like the form factor.  i think i'll probably pick up the 6mL top cap eventually.  but for now, my goblin mini has still been my go-to tank even tho it holds 3mL and has a bottom screw fill port.  it just looks awesome and vapes so well.  if the aromamizer is close to as good, i'll be a happy camper. 
  
 unrelated: i just watched a review on the new footoon aqua fx last night.  looks pretty cool but the coil build system seems pretty absurd.


----------



## Raguvian

Got my Derringer clone today. It's so tiny! Smaller than even my Freakshow Mini. I can't wait to go home clean it and throw a build into it and try it out.


----------



## luberconn

i got my Aromamizer RDTA yesterday.  really really liking it.  i think it is better than my go-to Goblin Mini in flavor and vapor.  this has become my new favorite.  i have a basic 9 wrap dual 24ga coming in around .3ohm.  vaping between 40-60 watts.

  
  
  
  
  
   raguvian, i have a haze mini rda and it's one of my favorite RDA's i've tried.  i love that it's so small, but hits like a champ.


----------



## skalkman

Got my armour and button for the Tesseract from Aphrodite Designs. Feckin' Smexy.


----------



## Raguvian

luberconn said:


> i got my Aromamizer RDTA yesterday.  really really liking it.  i think it is better than my go-to Goblin Mini in flavor and vapor.  this has become my new favorite.  i have a basic 9 wrap dual 24ga coming in around .3ohm.  vaping between 40-60 watts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What kind of mechanical mod is that? How does the Aromamizer function on it? I really want to try one but don't know how it'd be on my SMPL.
  
 Also, I did look into the Haze mini (or at least a clone) but unfortunately for me it's dual coil only and I'm a single coil guy. I've been loving the Derringer. Blows the mini Freakshow out of the water. No more accidentally over dripping, no more gurgling. IMO it has better flavor as well and is much easier to set the airflow with as the inner ring stays put. I think I've found my ideal setup for now.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> What kind of mechanical mod is that? How does the Aromamizer function on it? I really want to try one but don't know how it'd be on my SMPL.
> 
> Also, I did look into the Haze mini (or at least a clone) but unfortunately for me it's dual coil only and I'm a single coil guy. I've been loving the Derringer. Blows the mini Freakshow out of the water. No more accidentally over dripping, no more gurgling. IMO it has better flavor as well and is much easier to set the airflow with as the inner ring stays put. I think I've found my ideal setup for now.


 
 Have a look into The Stumpy, I want to get one for single coil builds.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

Still loving this Sigelei, been using this Uwell Crown for a couple weeks now. Can't say if it's the best tank out there like some people say, but damn is it good. Definitely drinks juice like people say but even with that I vape 3-4 ml a day anyway.


----------



## cloudchaser

I need your opinion on something. I'm either getting a triple series or a triple paralell. I'm not sure which though. On a triple series I could build a .45 for around 400ish watts for 12.6v or 11.1 nominal. On a triple parallel I could build a .02 coil for 700ish watts at 4.2v 3.7 nominal. I did the math and a .02 is 210a,this is safe for 3 25r (what I use) in parallel I did the math. I've used both dual series and parallel boxes and series has always hit better. But 700w sounds pretty appealing,especially when it comes to clouds.

For builds on the series I would be using something along the lines of 28g ribbon wire,do get .02 on the parallel I would be doing dual parallel 20g micros. And before you say don't build .02 don't. I've built plenty of .04-.05 coils on my dual parallel box


----------



## cloudchaser

There's also the fact there's gonna be some major voltase sag at 210amps. Probably best to stick with series. 400w at 11v should be plenty,more like 350w


----------



## TrollDragon

cloudchaser said:


> I need your opinion on something. I'm either getting a triple series or a triple paralell. I'm not sure which though. On a triple series I could build a .45 for around 400ish watts for 12.6v or 11.1 nominal. On a triple parallel I could build a .02 coil for 700ish watts at 4.2v 3.7 nominal. I did the math and a .02 is 210a,this is safe for 3 25r (what I use) in parallel I did the math. I've used both dual series and parallel boxes and series has always hit better. But 700w sounds pretty appealing,especially when it comes to clouds.
> 
> For builds on the series I would be using something along the lines of 28g ribbon wire,do get .02 on the parallel I would be doing dual parallel 20g micros. And before you say don't build .02 don't. I've built plenty of .04-.05 coils on my dual parallel box


 
 This is really way too funny and very seriously dangerous, especially if your considering series 18650's... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You might as well go Quad 26650 on a Congestus to maximize the thrill...


----------



## AbortedBox

trolldragon said:


> This is really way too funny and very seriously dangerous, especially if your considering series 18650's...
> 
> 
> You might as well go Quad 26650 on a Congestus to maximize the thrill... :veryevil:



In my experience series is safer than parallel.


----------



## luberconn

raguvian said:


> What kind of mechanical mod is that? How does the Aromamizer function on it? I really want to try one but don't know how it'd be on my SMPL.
> 
> Also, I did look into the Haze mini (or at least a clone) but unfortunately for me it's dual coil only and I'm a single coil guy. I've been loving the Derringer. Blows the mini Freakshow out of the water. No more accidentally over dripping, no more gurgling. IMO it has better flavor as well and is much easier to set the airflow with as the inner ring stays put. I think I've found my ideal setup for now.


 
  
 that's an SMPL clone.  aromamizer works well on it.  depends on build of course tho.  the build i had on it there, it worked well.  i've since thrown on dual verticle clapton coils on there and it still works, but ramp up time kinda sucks.  so i'm back to vaping it on my IPV4s.
  
 i'm liking my aromamizer so much, i havent even touched my RDA's or other tanks


----------



## TrollDragon

abortedbox said:


> In my experience series is safer than parallel.


 

 And how do you come to this conclusion?


----------



## AbortedBox

trolldragon said:


> And how do you come to this conclusion?



When using series boxes you stay above .2,unless you like lava Vape. This is right under 30a. When using parallel I build in the .04-.05 region,which is somewhere around 70-80a. Both are perfectly safe really. I've ran close to 80a on a single battery for ****s and giggles and it didn't even break a sweat


----------



## TrollDragon

abortedbox said:


> When using series boxes you stay above .2,unless you like lava Vape. This is right under 30a. When using parallel I build in the .04-.05 region,which is somewhere around 70-80a. Both are perfectly safe really. I've ran close to 80a on a single battery for ****s and giggles and it didn't even break a sweat


 

 So you say the the series box is safer because of the reduced amperage and both are perfectly safe?
 Actually, non of it is perfectly safe as long as there is a user involved. It all boils down to a through knowledge of building and proper battery care, that will give you better odds of not having an accident. The OP's wanting to run a 0.02 ohm build on a triple parallel box is just plain careless and serves no purpose except for e-peen cred IMHO.
  
  
 I just find it very ODD that on the worlds largest headphone forum, the OP joins today and his first two posts are about an extreme build on a triple box. Which probably would have been better asked on VU or ECF instead of in our little vape section...


----------



## cloudchaser

trolldragon said:


> So you say the the series box is safer because of the reduced amperage and both are perfectly safe?
> Actually, non of it is perfectly safe as long as there is a user involved. It all boils down to a through knowledge of building and proper battery care, that will give you better odds of not having an accident. The OP's wanting to run a 0.02 ohm build on a triple parallel box is just plain careless and serves no purpose except for e-peen cred IMHO.
> 
> 
> I just find it very ODD that on the worlds largest headphone forum, the OP joins today and his first two posts are about an extreme build on a triple box. Which probably would have been better asked on VU or ECF instead of in our little vape section...



I'm not a vape noob I know what I'm doing lel


----------



## AbortedBox

luberconn said:


> that's an SMPL clone.  aromamizer works well on it.  depends on build of course tho.  the build i had on it there, it worked well.  i've since thrown on dual verticle clapton coils on there and it still works, but ramp up time kinda sucks.  so i'm back to vaping it on my IPV4s.
> 
> i'm liking my aromamizer so much, i havent even touched my RDA's or other tanks



How was your mech sauce after steeping?


----------



## luberconn

abortedbox said:


> How was your mech sauce after steeping?


 
  
 hey there.  i like the flavorings, but something about their juice kinda feels scratchy in the back of my throat and makes me cough.  i dont know if its the nic or what.  the juice i got is 3mg 80/20 vg/pg.  that's what pretty much all of my juices are.  if i take a medium or larger rip, i'm coughing.  so i havent really used them very much after initial taste tests.  its been a couple of weeks, i should try them again.


----------



## AbortedBox

luberconn said:


> hey there.  i like the flavorings, but something about their juice kinda feels scratchy in the back of my throat and makes me cough.  i dont know if its the nic or what.  the juice i got is 3mg 80/20 vg/pg.  that's what pretty much all of my juices are.  if i take a medium or larger rip, i'm coughing.  so i havent really used them very much after initial taste tests.  its been a couple of weeks, i should try them again.



I know what you mean. Mech Sauce REALLY has to be steeped. That nic scratch should be gone now  
If not send/sell them to meee


----------



## luberconn

abortedbox said:


> I know what you mean. Mech Sauce REALLY has to be steeped. That nic scratch should be gone now
> If not send/sell them to meee


 

 if i dont end up liking them, i'll send them to you for a cheap price.    i'll keep you posted.


----------



## AbortedBox

Getting this. Series/parallel


----------



## luberconn

just got the SXK zero mini 60w TC in the mail today.  so far i'm really digging it.  vaping well on straight wattage.  thing is built solid.  zero rattle, nice feeling buttons and good weight to it.  i'll mess with some temp control later.  thing is just slightly thicker than an istick 30w.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> just got the SXK zero mini 60w TC in the mail today.  so far i'm really digging it.  vaping well on straight wattage.  thing is built solid.  zero rattle, nice feeling buttons and good weight to it.  i'll mess with some temp control later.  thing is just slightly thicker than an istick 30w.


 
  
 Congrats!
 That looks like the perfect setup, I'd need the 6ml tank though.


----------



## luberconn

yah TD, i'm really liking the size and look.  performing well too.  temp control works.  had a Ti build on it last night.  pulsing more than i'd like, but i think that has more to do with me sucking at building for temp control.  anyone got any tips on what resistance to aim for with 26ga Ti wire to get a smooth vape?


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> yah TD, i'm really liking the size and look.  performing well too.  temp control works.  had a Ti build on it last night.  pulsing more than i'd like, but i think that has more to do with me sucking at building for temp control.  anyone got any tips on what resistance to aim for with 26ga Ti wire to get a smooth vape?


 
 I have a dual 26g Ti 9 wraps each on 2.5mm for 0.18Ω that I run at 450F/35J in the Big German. Nice smooth vape on the iPV D2, I don't know how it will run on the Zero but give it a try.


----------



## AbortedBox

luberconn


----------



## Raguvian

Someone talk me out of buying an IPV D2.
  
 Thanks


----------



## luberconn

trolldragon said:


> I have a dual 26g Ti 9 wraps each on 2.5mm for 0.18Ω that I run at 450F/35J in the Big German. Nice smooth vape on the iPV D2, I don't know how it will run on the Zero but give it a try.


 
  
 thanks TD, i'll try that out on my gob mini. 
  


abortedbox said:


> @luberconn


 
  
 i'm pretty sure i might send you those juices.  tried mech milk again and again, while flavor is pretty good.  it makes me cough and i don't know why.


----------



## TrollDragon

raguvian said:


> Someone talk me out of buying an IPV D2.
> 
> Thanks


 
 Hey iPV D2... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One thing to know is that it will not fire below 3.6V in Power mode as it has no buck capability. If you put a 0.2Ω build on it, the D2 will fire that coil at 65W regardless if you have it set to 25W or 45W... Which might not be a problem or not, a 0.5Ω you can fire it at 26W or higher, a 1Ω will start at 13W and so on...

 With that in mind you can't VERY LIGHTLY ( a very, very dim, dull red and only in the center) pulse a Ti coil at 7W in Power mode to clean it. You can either use a different mod or build a new coil when it gets gunky.
  
 The TC mode of the D2 does not have this issue with minimum voltage and works great! You have to keep in mind that the TC resistance range is very small 0.05Ω - 0.3Ω which will limit you as to the coil size you are building and the device. Ni 200 is super soft and has an ultra low resistance, gives off really nasty **** if it glows red like a Kanthal dry burn. It also has to be spaced, no contact coils.  Ti Grade 1 is much better, a lot higher resistance, is stiffer and springier than Kanthal. You can make spaced or contact coils with Ti and it's nicer to wick but since the resistance is higher you will hit the 0.3Ω limit quickly depending on your build. Ti will also give of really nasty **** if dry burned like Kanthal, but not as bad as Ni 200.

 SS 430 is the cats pajamas now for TC wire. Can be dry burned like Kanthal without issue, spaced or contact coils, it can also be use in VW mode just like Kanthal and has about 65% of the resistance. For TC if you don't have a mod where you can edit the TCR profile (DNA 200) then you will have to play with the temperature settings to find the spot where your cotton won't burn on your specific mod. 
  
  
 Don't even think about this one here!
 The eVic VTC mini looks great, has an AMAZING screen and a really nice feel to it. The only problem with it is the TC does not work properly, after you let it go to sleep all subsequent hits are anemic and totally useless. You might just as well vape an eVod for better satisfaction. When you remove the atty, reset the resistance put the atty back on and lock the resistance again it will vape fine till is goes to sleep, then rinse and repeat. Many letters have been sent to Joyetech about this issue with no reply. Not all units do this so it is a manufacturing bug and a dice roll to see if you get one that works or not. I would stay far away from it for TC.

 (If you can get one cheap like for $29 from www.efun.top the it is a great VW mod with a cool bypass mode and now goes to 75W with the new firmware.)

 I fixed the TC on my eVic VTC mini by exchanging it for a second iPV D2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Lots of TC boxes on the horizon, the Sigelei 75W Plus  looks quite decent and then there are the big boxes like the HΩ Wrecker which looks great as well.
 Tough choices!


----------



## Raguvian

trolldragon said:


> Hey iPV D2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks! I didn't realize the D2 didn't have step down in wattage mode. That's a bummer. I wasn't planning on using TC just because it's a whole new ballgame and I'm still oldfashioned with my mech mod and Kanthal builds. I was just tempted by a cheaper box mod + Aromamizer... Guess I'll skip it for now.


----------



## AbortedBox

luberconn

How much will you take for the lot?


----------



## skalkman

NexTiny time!


----------



## Textfeud

Really like the looks of the Nextiny but I'm not ready to work with mesh yet. Kanthal and cotton is still the only build I can do.


----------



## luberconn

trolldragon said:


> I have a dual 26g Ti 9 wraps each on 2.5mm for 0.18Ω that I run at 450F/35J in the Big German. Nice smooth vape on the iPV D2, I don't know how it will run on the Zero but give it a try.


 
  
 thanks TD!  i did this build on my aromamizer but with 2.0mm.  came in at .18ohm and it's working great!  not getting the pulsing i was getting with my previous builds.  thanks man! it is kinda nice.  temp control on this sxk zero seems to work great.  i vaped a tank dry last night and it did its job perfectly.   one thing i am noticing about Ti, is it seems like a dryer vape.  is that just me?  i felt like after half a tank or so, my tongue seemed "dry".  which i've never experienced with any other builds.  maybe im just going crazy. 
  
  


abortedbox said:


> @luberconn
> 
> How much will you take for the lot?


 
  
 i'll take a look.  are you in the US?  i'll probably just charge shipping or something. or if you've got any juice you don't vape for trade.


----------



## AbortedBox

luberconn
I live in Washington state. And I only vape mech sauce for the time being but my flavors right now are 9mg nic so you probably wouldn't want them


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> just got the SXK zero mini 60w TC in the mail today.  so far i'm really digging it.  vaping well on straight wattage.  thing is built solid.  zero rattle, nice feeling buttons and good weight to it.  i'll mess with some temp control later.  thing is just slightly thicker than an istick 30w.


 
 Is this the Fasttech one? Want to buy one but they say it will ask new coil everytime you don't use if for half an hour. That would annoy me greatly.


----------



## luberconn

abortedbox said:


> @luberconn
> I live in Washington state. And I only vape mech sauce for the time being but my flavors right now are 9mg nic so you probably wouldn't want them


 
  
  
 cool.  i'm in WA state too.  Wenatchee area.  yah, you're probably right, 9mg is too much for me.  you can pm me your info.  i can get them out probably this week.  no guarantees tho.  
  


textfeud said:


> Is this the Fasttech one? Want to buy one but they say it will ask new coil everytime you don't use if for half an hour. That would annoy me greatly.


 
  
 i got mine off of GearBest.  but probably comes from the same place as the fasttech orders.  yah, it does ask "new coil UP same coil DOWN" after a period of time.  I thought it would annoy me too, but honestly, it really isnt bad.  when i'm vaping, im usually pretty much chain vaping, so it doesnt' come up often for me.  i actually kind of like it because i put on an herbal concentrates atty that has much higher resistance and it asked me, where i've blown several coils because i forget to lower the resistance for the herbal atty. 
  
 even with that somewhat crappy feature, i can't put it down.  loving it.  it's just so solidly built and good looking.  my IPV4s feels like a childrens toy when comparing the 2


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> cool.  i'm in WA state too.  Wenatchee area.  yah, you're probably right, 9mg is too much for me.  you can pm me your info.  i can get them out probably this week.  no guarantees tho.
> 
> 
> i got mine off of GearBest.  but probably comes from the same place as the fasttech orders.  yah, it does ask "new coil UP same coil DOWN" after a period of time.  I thought it would annoy me too, but honestly, it really isnt bad.  when i'm vaping, im usually pretty much chain vaping, so it doesnt' come up often for me.  i actually kind of like it because i put on an herbal concentrates atty that has much higher resistance and it asked me, where i've blown several coils because i forget to lower the resistance for the herbal atty.
> ...


 
 It will be my fourth mod so won't chainvape it probably. But I think I will buy it anyways. The price is so good and the mod looks great.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> thanks TD!  i did this build on my aromamizer but with 2.0mm.  came in at .18ohm and it's working great!  not getting the pulsing i was getting with my previous builds.  thanks man! it is kinda nice.  temp control on this sxk zero seems to work great.  i vaped a tank dry last night and it did its job perfectly.   one thing i am noticing about Ti, is it seems like a dryer vape.  is that just me?  i felt like after half a tank or so, my tongue seemed "dry".  which i've never experienced with any other builds.  maybe im just going crazy.


 
 Glad it worked out for you, I find TC vaping in general to be quite a bit different than Kanthal builds.  Some people don't like Ti and some don't like Ni200 they claim each one has its own flavor etc...
 I like it as I can vape the Big German in SS tank mode and not worry it running dry and every vape is consistent.


----------



## luberconn

lol, the BG is bigger than the D2.


----------



## Raguvian

I just ordered Mech Sauce's fall dripper line. All the flavors sound amazing (s'mores, pumpking cheesecake, and caramel kettle corn). I'm not sure what kind of PG/VG ratio it is but I'm going to assume max vg (which sucks because I'm a 50/50 PG/VG guy and even the regular mech sauce flavors only come with 30/70 PG/VG max...).
  
 I'm still a mech sauce fan though. Goat Gravy and Lucky Arms are great.


----------



## AbortedBox

P





raguvian said:


> I just ordered Mech Sauce's fall dripper line. All the flavors sound amazing (s'mores, pumpking cheesecake, and caramel kettle corn). I'm not sure what kind of PG/VG ratio it is but I'm going to assume max vg (which sucks because I'm a 50/50 PG/VG guy and even the regular mech sauce flavors only come with 30/70 PG/VG max...).
> 
> I'm still a mech sauce fan though. Goat Gravy and Lucky Arms are great.



Yeah it's max VG. Same with their Rule 19 box (which I really wanna try) but I'm a little broke right now so Luberconns bottles will have to last me a bit. If they're still offering the Fall Drip line in a few weeks im gonna be ordering for sure


----------



## luberconn

yah AB, i'll try to get those out tomorrow.  it will depend on if i get my car back in time.  getting a new radiator put in.


----------



## skalkman

Traded my tesseract for this sexy thing the other day. Can't wait for it to get here, fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## AbortedBox

Been experimenting with macro coils. I get one hit before it starts tasting weird despite it still being soaked. Not sure why. I can get hit after hit with micro coils. Anyone know what my problem is?


----------



## Raguvian

Now for the painful wait to let these steep.


----------



## AbortedBox

Fancy box (but not really). Did that fit in your mailbox?


----------



## AbortedBox

Any fans of Temp Control here? I've been using it on my friends mod but I've been very underwhelmed thus far. The vape is really light for my tastes,I'd compare it to about 60w at 575 degrees. Is there a trick to it to get more and warmer vapor? Digging into TC would be cool. Thinking about getting the new DNA 200 (the one with 3 18650's) but I'm not so sure.


----------



## luberconn

i've been messing with temp control Ti builds lately.  i've now gotten it to work by the advice given to me by Trolldragon.  but i don't know if i'm a fan really.  the vapor production is nice and consistent, but i dont know if it's in my head or what, but the vapor seems dry to me.  like after several puffs, my tongue gets a dry feeling.  i've noticed it on 2 tanks i've done Ti builds on and even tried different juices, and still noticed that dryness.  not to be confused with a dry hit, the wicking is working properly.  am i the only one getting this from Ti temp control?  if i remember right, i was doing 9 wrap on 2.5mm dual coil, coming in at .18ohm vaping at 30-40w at 400 degrees.  i did it for a week and have since gone back to kanthal/regular wattage mode.


----------



## Raguvian

abortedbox said:


> Been experimenting with macro coils. I get one hit before it starts tasting weird despite it still being soaked. Not sure why. I can get hit after hit with micro coils. Anyone know what my problem is?


 
  
 Is there a gap between the coil and wick? Maybe put more wick in?
  


abortedbox said:


> Fancy box (but not really). Did that fit in your mailbox?


 
  
 I got it delivered at work so they have unlimited space in the mailroom.


----------



## TrollDragon

I have TC builds in The Big German (dual Ti), one Rose V2 (Ti), a Kayfun Lite (Ni), one Kayfun V4 (Ti) and the Flash e-Vapor VS (Ti), they all work well for me with no dryness or any other issues. Vaping with TC is not the same as vaping with Kanthal in VW. If you are looking to get the same quality of vape that a Kanthal 100W/0.4ohm build gives you, it is just not going to happen with TC. I usually don't vape any of my RTA's above 30W, the Silverplay I run at 55W on a 0.2 ohm dual build but it is my juice burner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I use TC for the consistent vape it provides and never having to worry about a dry hit from either bad wicking or a dry tank.
  
 I like the ability to use SS tanks on my RTA's for that FMJ look.


----------



## AbortedBox

luberconn said:


> i've been messing with temp control Ti builds lately.  i've now gotten it to work by the advice given to me by Trolldragon.  but i don't know if i'm a fan really.  the vapor production is nice and consistent, but i dont know if it's in my head or what, but the vapor seems dry to me.  like after several puffs, my tongue gets a dry feeling.  i've noticed it on 2 tanks i've done Ti builds on and even tried different juices, and still noticed that dryness.  not to be confused with a dry hit, the wicking is working properly.  am i the only one getting this from Ti temp control?  if i remember right, i was doing 9 wrap on 2.5mm dual coil, coming in at .18ohm vaping at 30-40w at 400 degrees.  i did it for a week and have since gone back to kanthal/regular wattage mode.



Any word on that juice? I don't get paid until the 8th anyhow.


----------



## luberconn

pm sent.  give me a name.


----------



## Raguvian

If I can sell some stuff I think I'm going to pick up a Bellus and an iPV D2. I know Trolldragon told me it has no stepdown but for $40 it looks like a solid little mod.


----------



## AbortedBox

luberconn said:


> i've been messing with temp control Ti builds lately.  i've now gotten it to work by the advice given to me by Trolldragon.  but i don't know if i'm a fan really.  the vapor production is nice and consistent, but i dont know if it's in my head or what, but the vapor seems dry to me.  like after several puffs, my tongue gets a dry feeling.  i've noticed it on 2 tanks i've done Ti builds on and even tried different juices, and still noticed that dryness.  not to be confused with a dry hit, the wicking is working properly.  am i the only one getting this from Ti temp control?  if i remember right, i was doing 9 wrap on 2.5mm dual coil, coming in at .18ohm vaping at 30-40w at 400 degrees.  i did it for a week and have since gone back to kanthal/regular wattage mode.



Let me know what you're selling,I'm in the market for some different stuff


----------



## paradoxper

Last bottle of Pluid forever. Got a gallon of Grenada on the way, so rejoice.


----------



## vapman

Daily use....
 Silver Surfer Vaporizer
 Haze V3
 Vapman
  
Non daily use but still get love on a near daily basis...
 Arizer Solo
 Epicvape EV-2
 Triihouse Lily


----------



## DRuM

Recently bought a Sigelei 50w mod to put my old Kayfun on.
  

  
 Today bought an awesome Smok TFV4, 5ml tank, 4 holed AFC on the drip tip and also 4 on the base.  Currently using the 0.2 ohm triple coil at 50w . The quad coil at 0.1 ohms doesn't work on my mod. Doesn't matter as I'll build the RBA deck soon.


----------



## Raguvian

Bought the D2 and Bellus today. Can't wait to try them out!
  
 Now the question is, do I wait till they come in to try the limited edition Mech Sauce fall line flavors, or just dig into them tomorrow?


----------



## luberconn

abortedbox said:


> Let me know what you're selling,I'm in the market for some different stuff


 
  
 hey man.  i'll probably be sending your juices tomorrow.  i might be selling my IPV4s and my Billow V2.  they both work really well, but i never use them anymore.


----------



## Raguvian

Pumpkin Face tastes odd... kind of like vaping potpourri. I'm hoping the other two flavors taste better (they sound amazing at least).


----------



## AbortedBox

luberconn said:


> hey man.  i'll probably be sending your juices tomorrow.  i might be selling my IPV4s and my Billow V2.  they both work really well, but i never use them anymore.




I actually really want an IPV 4s. Would you take around $60 for the juices and box ? Does that tank have an RTA section?

And uh,I got a slip in the mail saying I have a package at the post office. I didn't order anything else aha


----------



## luberconn

abortedbox said:


> I actually really want an IPV 4s. Would you take around $60 for the juices and box ? Does that tank have an RTA section?
> 
> And uh,I got a slip in the mail saying I have a package at the post office. I didn't order anything else aha


 
  
 the billow v2 is a dual coil RTA.  you can not use premade coils.


----------



## luberconn

i'm gonna give a couple of genny flavor attys a try as i've been mostly dealing with cloud attys.  i ordered a nextgen clone and k.loud+g along with some 200 and 400 mesh.  i like the idea of great flavor, more efficient juice consumption and lower wattage/battery saving style of vape.  restrictive air flow will probably be the biggest change, but i've choked off many of my current attys to simulate.  we'll see how she goes!


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> i'm gonna give a couple of genny flavor attys a try as i've been mostly dealing with cloud attys.  i ordered a nextgen clone and k.loud+g along with some 200 and 400 mesh.  i like the idea of great flavor, more efficient juice consumption and lower wattage/battery saving style of vape.  restrictive air flow will probably be the biggest change, but i've choked off many of my current attys to simulate.  we'll see how she goes!


 

 Good luck with the NextGen the only build I could get to work on it without shorts was with hollow Ekowool over the mesh. Be very careful with pulsing your coils to work the hot spots out. Pulse and let cool, Pulse and let cool and so on. If you get a little too aggressive working out the hot spots you will melt the 510 insulator and it will start to leak through the 510 connection. The Nextgen works on the power of your draw to pull juice. If you have the air hole opened up full and just take light pulls on it, you will get eventually get a dry hit. with each pull you should see bubble rising from the tank. The same works for the airflow closed off too much and taking strong pulls will actually flood the tank, it takes a bit to get onto but you will get the hang of it.
  
 Build it on a regulated mod so you can see when the mesh is shorting out on the center post, if you get any resistance with just the mesh installed and no coil you will have a hard time putting a coil on it.  Know the resistance of your build, if you are putting a 6/5 wrap of 28g on it you should have a resistance of around 1 ohm, if it is showing 0.5 then the mesh is shorting to the centerpost and ground. I would not use 26g as the 5/4 build on it would give you 0.5 ohms which would be the same as the short. You'll know it shorted as the centerpost gets really hot.
  
 The K.loud +G is on my next order list as well I have the first one and the second one looks excellent for mesh or cotton.
  
 One of the easiest Genny's to build on is the Kraken either single or dual. You can get one of the better made HCigar clones from EV for $10. A lot less frustrating than the NextGen. http://www.evcigarettes.com/hcigar-kraken-rebuildable-atomizer/
  
 Also get yourself a little butane torch so you can oxidize the mesh to make it less conductive, or you can use the pulse method by just heating and tweaking the coil till it glows from the inside out with no hot spots.
  
 Good luck and have fun!


----------



## paradoxper

Big mistake. Gennys will only cause you despair. I think I'd still take the Astron with a warm build on it just for flavor.


----------



## Textfeud

Origen Genesis MKII is the best. And you can build it with kanthal and cotton. No need for mesh.


----------



## luberconn

thanks for the tips guys!  i'm aware of the problems i may encounter.  i figure, i'll love them or hate them.  i only spent about $60 for both attys and the mesh, so i think it will be worth the journey either way.  at least now i'll know if it's for me or not.  they just look so good and seem to have lots of praise when working right. 
  
 yah TF.  the origenny v2 is also on my list. i dont know about the mkii one tho.  is that the 6ml honeycomb looking one?  i prefer a smaller tank to the larger tanks.   i'll probably get a clone of it next if this whole genny thing works out for me


----------



## Textfeud

No you have the V2 which is the older version and then you also have the V2MKII. That one is in 4ML and 6ML versions. I have the 4ML but I have a 6ML clone on the way. Would like to compare original with clone.


----------



## TrollDragon

Loving the EHPro Big Buddah Mini with some Jabba's Hooka.
 26g 0.8 ohm @ 20W


----------



## Rydell

Loving my eGo One. Simple yet very effective. Inexpensive, too.
  
 Anyone here go to Avail for their e liquids?


----------



## luberconn

never heard of Avail.  i just looked them up.  their prices seem like retail $12.99 15ml and $20.99 30ml.  no thanks.


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> never heard of Avail.  i just looked them up.  their prices seem like retail $12.99 15ml and $20.99 30ml.  no thanks.


 
 Those prices are normal in the Netherlands for 'premium liquid'. I have yet to find a cheap liquid that I like. Right now I mix premium liquids with base to make it affordable.


----------



## AbortedBox

textfeud said:


> Those prices are normal in the Netherlands for 'premium liquid'. I have yet to find a cheap liquid that I like. Right now I mix premium liquids with base to make it affordable. :rolleyes:



The word "Premium" doesn't mean anything. Especially when it comes to vape


----------



## Textfeud

Hence why I used quotes . But still I would like some cheaper liquids but they are all so expensive over here. Any tips? The Chinese liquids like Hangsen I did not like at all.


----------



## luberconn

no tips really.  i've only found 2 companies that i really like so far.  Texas Rebel and Elix Vapor.  both are very reasonably priced.  Elix Vapor's service is the worst tho so i won't even buy from them anymore.  buy you can get 150ml from them for $20 and i've tried 5 of their flavors and they are delicious.  i just ordered a sample pack from Texas Rebel yesterday and they run 20-30% off sales quite often. 
  
 but yah man.  seems like everything in europe is more expensive.


----------



## Raguvian

Loving this Bellus + IPV D2 setup. My last tank was the Kayfun V4 and I'm so impressed with this one. Airflow is nuts and it hasn't leaked on me yet. It's so simple, too! No need to close off decks or tilt in a weird way or anything!
  
 I feel like sometimes it tries to dry hit but it's still vaping nicely with some max VG juice. I need to get some lower VG juice in here soon. It's currently in single coil mode with the block in place (love that option btw).


----------



## luberconn

i'll probably pick up a bellus next.  can't beat the price.  they are like $25.  i'm a little hesitant


----------



## Raguvian

luberconn said:


> i'll probably pick up a bellus next.  can't beat the price.  they are like $25.  i'm a little hesitant


 
  
 Yeah, I got mine for $28. They are very simple and the machining and quality seems excellent so far. The deck comes out so easily which makes adjusting your build a snap.
  
 Why are you hesitant to try it?


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Those prices are normal in the Netherlands for 'premium liquid'. I have yet to find a cheap liquid that I like. Right now I mix premium liquids with base to make it affordable.


 
 Time to get into DIY. I am not sure how friendly your 'local' juice makers are, but for juice that you do enjoy, inquire about bulk discounting.
 You may be a little shocked at the markup on your liquids.


----------



## luberconn

raguvian said:


> Yeah, I got mine for $28. They are very simple and the machining and quality seems excellent so far. The deck comes out so easily which makes adjusting your build a snap.
> 
> Why are you hesitant to try it?


 
  
 because i had a Youde Golitath V2 that i was disappointed in.  it's the only tank i've had that i had problems wicking.  got dry hits and then flooding even after recoiling and rewicking like 10 times.  but on the other hand, my favorite tank for a while was the Youde Goblin mini.....


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

Kinda wanting to get into vaping.  Testing the waters to see if anyone interested in trading mint Ostry KC06's?  Complete, total retail package.  Looking for a box mod.  

 Feel free to PM with any details.


----------



## AbortedBox

I





bl33dnears said:


> Kinda wanting to get into vaping.  Testing the waters to see if anyone interested in trading mint Ostry KC06's?  Complete, total retail package.  Looking for a box mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to PM with any details.


 I have a DNA 30. It's a good starter mod. You probably don't want it though. It's a DNA,and they're great but 30w isn't a lot these days.


----------



## AbortedBox

Got that package today. Thanks Louie. I went right to the Ti,built a single coil and figured 30w was low enough to dry burn. I was wrong. Oxidized immediately. So I put that away for now and built a dual nickel. Was using the nickel in Ti mode *whoops*. So I said screw TC for the time being and threw in dual claptons. Work great,been using it around 50-70w. Is this the UD Clapton wire? It's quite good. You also threw in some MBV,not my favorite but will do good when I need a nicotine fix,12mg is what I run when I wanna lay back on the clouds and go lower watts. What kind of cotton is this? It's quite good. The last Jap cotton I used was horrible so I switched to Native Wicks but this stuff seems to be wicking great. Anything else hm. That's all for now.


----------



## lugnut

luberconn said:


> no tips really.  i've only found 2 companies that i really like so far.  Texas Rebel and Elix Vapor.  both are very reasonably priced.  Elix Vapor's service is the worst tho so i won't even buy from them anymore.  buy you can get 150ml from them for $20 and i've tried 5 of their flavors and they are delicious.  i just ordered a sample pack from Texas Rebel yesterday and they run 20-30% off sales quite often.
> 
> but yah man.  seems like everything in europe is more expensive.


 
 I finally tried Texas Rebel Juice. I could not find any coupons or free shipping for my order so I paid higher prices than what I am use to.Shipping was extremely slow, 10 days. The juice was good right out of the bottle. I look for three things with juice sellers, price, shipping time and quality. Rebel done good on the quality. I will buy from them again if, I catch a sale or a good coupon and don't need the juice right away.


----------



## paradoxper

lugnut said:


> I finally tried Texas Rebel Juice. I could not find any coupons or free shipping for my order so I paid higher prices than what I am use to.Shipping was extremely slow, 10 days. The juice was good right out of the bottle. I look for three things with juice sellers, price, shipping time and quality. Rebel done good on the quality. I will buy from them again if, I catch a sale or a good coupon and don't need the juice right away.


 
 What did you end up getting? Check out their FB for codes galore. And you'll have to get use to the
 processing times. Usually 5-8 business days. That can extend with their 40-50% codes which happen way too often.


----------



## lugnut

paradoxper said:


> What did you end up getting? Check out their FB for codes galore. And you'll have to get use to the
> processing times. Usually 5-8 business days. That can extend with their 40-50% codes which happen way too often.


 
 I bought twinkie and zinger and they are both good, would buy the twinkie again. I would love to find some 40% off deals, I do not have a facebook account. Can I still get the codes, I did look no luck. Shipping I can live with if I can get the price down.
 I wonder if they just ship one day a week and do all the orders at one time ? But yes I can say their juice is a quality product !


----------



## paradoxper

lugnut said:


> I bought twinkie and zinger and they are both good, would buy the twinkie again. I would love to find some 40% off deals, I do not have a facebook account. Can I still get the codes, I did look no luck. Shipping I can live with if I can get the price down.
> I wonder if they just ship one day a week and do all the orders at one time ? But yes I can say their juice is a quality product !


 
 I know Twinkie is one of the bat**** flavors, people love that stuff. I'll PM you codes.
  
 And no, they process juices about 7 days a week, but as said, they're a really active company so they're doing
 a lot of orders.


----------



## Raguvian

Bought three more mech sauce flavors today. I also tried the Kettlehead flavor in the Bellus a few days ago... great flavor. I really liked it. I'll have to try it again in my RDA with a new build/wick on it to see how the taste compares to the Bellus. Right now I'm trying to finish off Pumpkin Face. It's almost unvapeable in the RDA because the flavor is way too strong but the tank mutes it a bit and makes it tolerable (or it's just steeped into something not horrible). I still have to try Goopy.
  
 I really want to try the new flavors in the tank to see if the max VG juice is causing the occasional dry hit in the tank.


----------



## AbortedBox

raguvian said:


> Bought three more mech sauce flavors today. I also tried the Kettlehead flavor in the Bellus a few days ago... great flavor. I really liked it. I'll have to try it again in my RDA with a new build/wick on it to see how the taste compares to the Bellus. Right now I'm trying to finish off Pumpkin Face. It's almost unvapeable in the RDA because the flavor is way too strong but the tank mutes it a bit and makes it tolerable (or it's just steeped into something not horrible). I still have to try Goopy.
> 
> I really want to try the new flavors in the tank to see if the max VG juice is causing the occasional dry hit in the tank.



I just ordered some Pony Porn from Mech sauce,what did you get?


----------



## bccass

Put down your drippers, pack away your spools of wire.  I have been using the TFV4 for a couple of weeks now, and I am done rebuilding.  I was super addicted to rebuilding, did the whole DNA thing with the ZNA and then ni-200 with the Flask.  Got the SX Mini M when it came out, mainly used the troll and derringer.  Bought the lowpro, and because I knew it would be a PITA to build, I picked up the TFV4 mini.  
  
 Now I have been converted.  I've tried a few of the coils for the TFV4, Quad, Triple, Sextuple... but the best is the Clapton. I've put everything away, stopped wasting my time playing with wires.  And I was pretty addicted (and good, if I say so myself) at making coils.


----------



## luberconn

abortedbox said:


> Got that package today. Thanks Louie. I went right to the Ti,built a single coil and figured 30w was low enough to dry burn. I was wrong. Oxidized immediately. So I put that away for now and built a dual nickel. Was using the nickel in Ti mode *whoops*. So I said screw TC for the time being and threw in dual claptons. Work great,been using it around 50-70w. Is this the UD Clapton wire? It's quite good. You also threw in some MBV,not my favorite but will do good when I need a nicotine fix,12mg is what I run when I wanna lay back on the clouds and go lower watts. What kind of cotton is this? It's quite good. The last Jap cotton I used was horrible so I switched to Native Wicks but this stuff seems to be wicking great. Anything else hm. That's all for now.


 
  
 cool man.  glad you're enjoying!  ya, temp builds are a bit finicky.  took me several tries to get it right.  i didn't even bother with pulsing TI or NI. but if you're pulsing, you only need like 7-10 watts.  i just waited till i got cotton in it, juiced it up and checked for vapor.  then mess with temp settings to where it doesn't cutt off power all the time.  there is a curve you gotta learn with the resistance in relation to the power and temp setting.  i'm happier just using straight kanthal and wattage mode. 
  
 yes, that clapton is the premade UD wire.  it is pretty nice to have it on hand.  it was like $10 for 25ft.
  
 here is the cotton i use.  it's cheap man.  that pack will last me years probably.  it does work pretty well.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYXSRAQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00


lugnut said:


> I bought twinkie and zinger and they are both good, would buy the twinkie again. I would love to find some 40% off deals, I do not have a facebook account. Can I still get the codes, I did look no luck. Shipping I can live with if I can get the price down.
> I wonder if they just ship one day a week and do all the orders at one time ? But yes I can say their juice is a quality product !


 
 yah man.  i used a 30% off coupon last week and ordered a sample pack.  twinkie and zinger were included in my selection.  i should get it this week.  shipped out last Friday.  i think their shipping just depends on how busy they are.  a month ago i made an order from them and it took a week before i got an email saying it had been shipped out.  this last order i got an email saying it was shipped and it only took 2 days.  probably has to do with what specials they are running.  the order that took longer, they had a 40% off deal going on, so probalby more orders were placed than when the 30% was going on.


----------



## Raguvian

abortedbox said:


> I just ordered some Pony Porn from Mech sauce,what did you get?


 
  
 I bought 30 ml bottles of Orange River, Schwartz Doom Pie, and Vampire's Lust.
  
 Really tempted to try out the Kettlehead in the RDA tonight but I'm trying to force myself to finish Pumpkin Face first so I don't add to the collection of stuff I'll never finish.


----------



## TrollDragon

bccass said:


> Put down your drippers, pack away your spools of wire.  I have been using the TFV4 for a couple of weeks now, and I am done rebuilding.  I was super addicted to rebuilding, did the whole DNA thing with the ZNA and then ni-200 with the Flask.  Got the SX Mini M when it came out, mainly used the troll and derringer.  Bought the lowpro, and because I knew it would be a PITA to build, I picked up the TFV4 mini.
> 
> Now I have been converted.  I've tried a few of the coils for the TFV4, Quad, Triple, Sextuple... but the best is the Clapton. I've put everything away, stopped wasting my time playing with wires.  And I was pretty addicted (and good, if I say so myself) at making coils.


 
  
 Hope you can still get coils after the FDA regulations are in place. Lots of folks are loading up their Vapocalypse stash, gearing for the worst.
  
 So I wouldn't abandon all those drippers yet, also get yourself a couple of good mechs to boot.


----------



## bccass

The government isn't going to make it illegal, and they won't do anything immediately.  But expect to get taxed.  Badly.  They want their delicious, delicious tax money.
  
 And they can't tax a chip that modulated power, then there would be a tax on the wall warts, computer power supplies, and cell phone car chargers.  Making it into a device and selling that device is where things could get interesting... but that's what 3d printers are for.


----------



## luberconn

i got that nextgen clone last night. it's a handsome tank.  put 2 builds on it so far.  really wasn't hard to build or i just got lucky.  first i used 26ga and i think it was a bit too much.  5wrap came it at .6ohm. got burnt taste if i went past 20w or so.  the coil and mesh got really gunked up.  i've gotten burnt hits with cotton and kanthal but never saw it gunk up like it did on the nextgen with mesh.  it was pretty gross.  it actually covered the brass lock nut completely black.  so i took that off and did a 30ga 1.15ohm build and it's working much better.  it gives a nice clean vape with restrictive air flow.  i was expecting that tho.  overall, i would say i like it, but don't love it.  flavor is there, but not in your face like the aromamizer RDTA.  i like the fact i can vape 15-20w with it and the juice and battery last a really long time.  i will be keeping it, but the aromamizer still remains the tank king in my book.


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> i got that nextgen clone last night. it's a handsome tank.  put 2 builds on it so far.  really wasn't hard to build or i just got lucky.  first i used 26ga and i think it was a bit too much.  5wrap came it at .6ohm. got burnt taste if i went past 20w or so.  the coil and mesh got really gunked up.  i've gotten burnt hits with cotton and kanthal but never saw it gunk up like it did on the nextgen with mesh.  it was pretty gross.  it actually covered the brass lock nut completely black.  so i took that off and did a 30ga 1.15ohm build and it's working much better.  it gives a nice clean vape with restrictive air flow.  i was expecting that tho.  overall, i would say i like it, but don't love it.  flavor is there, but not in your face like the aromamizer RDTA.  i like the fact i can vape 15-20w with it and the juice and battery last a really long time.  i will be keeping it, but the aromamizer still remains the tank king in my book.


 
 I'm using both my nextgen and nextiny at 25-30w without a hint of dryness. 200sf mesh with 6-7 wraps of 20g Ni80.


----------



## luberconn

skalkman said:


> I'm using both my nextgen and nextiny at 25-30w without a hint of dryness. 200sf mesh with 6-7 wraps of 20g Ni80.


 
  
 20ga?  that must be a typo.  or is it?  i did the 200 mesh core and 400 at the very top.  i have yet to try any nichrome 80.  that may be my next venture.  i should be getting that k.loud+g clone here real soon too.  i am enjoying the nextgen, but it's deff more of a mouth to lung atty.


----------



## TrollDragon

EoM build... 2.5mm Hollow Ekowool over Mesh with 5x.1mm ribbon.

  
 Arrived yesterday from 3F, Squape Rs.


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> 20ga?  that must be a typo.  or is it?  i did the 200 mesh core and 400 at the very top.  i have yet to try any nichrome 80.  that may be my next venture.  i should be getting that k.loud+g clone here real soon too.  i am enjoying the nextgen, but it's deff more of a mouth to lung atty.


 
 28g not 20. Just do a straghit 18mm x 45mm 200sf wick and it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## paradoxper

Been having some fun with the Aeronaut RDA. This thing rips, has great flavor, doesn't leak and allows for large builds.
  
 No pics of the deck because I'm lazy and have a build in. . Pretty unique overall; no traditional deck, rather you have these plates that secure your leads.
 The 'post' or plate holes are huge. I'd say you could get dual 18 in there no problem. So far I've rocked dual 20g, twisted 24, 26, some claptons and tiger wire.
 The airflow can be very airy or cinched up tight. Bottom airflow provides some very good flavor. I'll have to spend much more time with it to conclude whether
 I feel it's a top tier performer. 
  
 Bottom airflow doesn't leak, due to gravity? I assume anyways. Probably the Aeronaut's best feature. And a good whoppin' 10mm well. Adjustable airflow, customizable
 airflow and a very simplistic look to the RDA from the outside. Kennedy-like, for sure. I should note the reason the airflow is customizable are due to the airflow tubes.
 There will be additional available in the future and a few have already modded their other stock spare tubes.
  
 I honestly struggle to come up with a single con for this RDA. There's a learning curve to the build deck but this is more evident with thicker wires. I also prefer delrin
 tips and the option for 510 adapters, etc, however, the included drip tip is a wide bore and hasn't really gotten warm on me. So I can live with it.
  
 $70 so it's a no brainer to me.


----------



## luberconn

cool man.  i just watched a review on the aeronaut 2 days ago.  it is pretty interesting.  it does seem pretty solid and the air tubes is a neat idea.


----------



## paradoxper

20g dual coil 2.5mm or so 0.08. This is what I'm preferring in the Aeronaut to any clapton or tiger coils. Biggest pain in the ass I find is
 thicker wire like 20g is a fickle process to get those plates to clamp down for a completely secure connection. There is a work around, though.
 Capture a lead under the screw to alleviate the plate's pressure. It works, but is equally a pain to capture 20g.
  
 I think next I'll look into flattening the wire and see if that doesn't streamline the process more. All in all, though, I prefer my Archon a slight bit more.
 I can get a more dense vape with the stepdown airflow on the Archon and that's the biggest key, personally. Aeronaut still chucks some clouds and retains
 good flavor. I'll just have to wait for more airflow tube options and see if I can't cinch both top and bottom airflow down to give that more warmer desired vape.


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

Vape'n on XCube II with TFV4 with clapton coils, so sweet!  Now to decide to Jwrap it or send off for some laser engraving.


----------



## Raguvian

Ugh, dropped my Bellus on Saturday and broke the glass. The tank has a couple nicks but it's not a big deal. I'm so glad they come with an extra glass piece.
  
 I'm going to try doing another build with longer tails so it'll hopefully leak less. I don't mind a few drops leaking when filling but mine kept leaking even if it was tilted a bit.
  
 I also just got my 3 70/30 juices from Mech Sauce so I'm hoping the thinner liquid will help the tank wick easier. The max VG stuff didn't work so well in the tank.
  
 I'm back to using the Derringer clone on the D2 for the time being.


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> 20g dual coil 2.5mm or so 0.08. This is what I'm preferring in the Aeronaut to any clapton or tiger coils. Biggest pain in the ass I find is
> thicker wire like 20g is a fickle process to get those plates to clamp down for a completely secure connection. There is a work around, though.
> Capture a lead under the screw to alleviate the plate's pressure. It works, but is equally a pain to capture 20g.
> 
> ...


 
  
 that' was my first thought as i read your post regarding trapping the thick wires. the review that i watched on the aeronaut, the guy had some pretty gnarly stapled claptons or something.  real thick.  he took the coil out and it appeared he pounded on the ends of the leads. 
  
  


raguvian said:


> Ugh, dropped my Bellus on Saturday and broke the glass. The tank has a couple nicks but it's not a big deal. I'm so glad they come with an extra glass piece.
> 
> I'm going to try doing another build with longer tails so it'll hopefully leak less. I don't mind a few drops leaking when filling but mine kept leaking even if it was tilted a bit.
> 
> ...


 
  
 yah man.  that's why im still skeptical on getting of these.  the goliath v2 gave me big time problems with leaking and then burned hits.  i recoiled and rewicked it at least 10 times without success.  tried different coils, loose wick, tight wick, shorter wick, longer wick.  i couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Raguvian

luberconn said:


> that' was my first thought as i read your post regarding trapping the thick wires. the review that i watched on the aeronaut, the guy had some pretty gnarly stapled claptons or something.  real thick.  he took the coil out and it appeared he pounded on the ends of the leads.
> 
> 
> 
> yah man.  that's why im still skeptical on getting of these.  the goliath v2 gave me big time problems with leaking and then burned hits.  i recoiled and rewicked it at least 10 times without success.  tried different coils, loose wick, tight wick, shorter wick, longer wick.  i couldn't figure it out.


 
 It wasn't leaking at first, then started getting worse and worse. I might have loosened something by accident.
  
 I'll try it with the longer tails and report back. I'm wondering if longer tails would help with the wicking issue, but I haven't really seen any tanks that handle thick, max VG juices very well.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> that' was my first thought as i read your post regarding trapping the thick wires. the review that i watched on the aeronaut, the guy had some pretty gnarly stapled claptons or something.  real thick.  he took the coil out and it appeared he pounded on the ends of the leads.
> 
> 
> 
> yah man.  that's why im still skeptical on getting of these.  the goliath v2 gave me big time problems with leaking and then burned hits.  i recoiled and rewicked it at least 10 times without success.  tried different coils, loose wick, tight wick, shorter wick, longer wick.  i couldn't figure it out.


 
 Yea, Josh is the one who advised I do it this way since he was having trouble with stapled claptons. Some claptons have the ID but are softer still wire wise.


----------



## Raguvian

OK, so I rebuilt with longer tails. Still a crappy vape. I decided to watch some Bellus reviews/builds on Youtube and found out you're supposed to cut the tails down really, really short, so I trimmed the tails down and it vapes much, much better now. I can take it up to around 30 watts without it dry hitting and can take longer draws and chain vape without it dry hitting.
  
 I am using 30PG/70VG juice, so it's much better than the max VG stuff.


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> Yea, Josh is the one who advised I do it this way since he was having trouble with stapled claptons. Some claptons have the ID but are softer still wire wise.


 
  
  
 yep, that's the vid i watched.  ohmboy.  so hows the airflow with top and bottom tubes work?  don't they blow air into each other?  seems like it would be bad for flavor or clouds set up in that config. 
  
  


raguvian said:


> OK, so I rebuilt with longer tails. Still a crappy vape. I decided to watch some Bellus reviews/builds on Youtube and found out you're supposed to cut the tails down really, really short, so I trimmed the tails down and it vapes much, much better now. I can take it up to around 30 watts without it dry hitting and can take longer draws and chain vape without it dry hitting.
> 
> I am using 30PG/70VG juice, so it's much better than the max VG stuff.


 
  
 that's what i've found to work on my goblin mini.  i tried it on the goliath v2 and got flooding.


----------



## Raguvian

luberconn said:


> yep, that's the vid i watched.  ohmboy.  so hows the airflow with top and bottom tubes work?  don't they blow air into each other?  seems like it would be bad for flavor or clouds set up in that config.
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i've found to work on my goblin mini.  i tried it on the goliath v2 and got flooding.


 
  
 These tanks are so finicky. I guess if you're lucky to find a build that works, just stick with it. With rayon wicks I can usually get a month or so out of a wick and coil so I'll just cross my fingers each time I rebuild it and hope it doesn't leak or dry hit.
  
 Also, Orange River from Mech Sauce is really good. It actually tastes like an orange dreamsicle! Good ADV for sure.


----------



## luberconn

yah i liked that orange dream flavor.  but for some reason, i got the itchy throat and coughing with all of the mech sauce.  i had 8 or 9 flavors 80/20 with 3mg nic.  not sure what gets me.  abortedbox has all of them now.   hopefully he's diggin them.  i really liked he big nutta wich and the stawberry cheesecake ones.  the cocoa pebbles flavored one was my least favorite. 
  
  
 i got a tiramisu flavor from texas rebel and it's pretty gross.  kinda has a burnt peanut type flavor.  not sure what it is. but it's off.  rebel twinkie and zinger are great.  texas rednek and rebel twerker are just so so.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> yep, that's the vid i watched.  ohmboy.  so hows the airflow with top and bottom tubes work?  don't they blow air into each other?  seems like it would be bad for flavor or clouds set up in that config.


 
 The tubes aren't as "widebore" like the outer airflow intake. So the tubes are pretty directional. For me, the Aeronaut is really airy. This is a cloud chaser dream. The bottom airflow will give good flavor and even the top how it's directional is good on flavor. My main problem is the top airflow is not adjustable per se. So I'm not able to dial everything in to give me that warmer, denser vape experience.
  
 I've seen many clapton builds on this RDA and for my taste, neither a clapton or twisted or tiger coil does it for me. Getting into a microcoil 20g brings the heat -
 and to me, to a large extent, heat = flavor. I can probably see some .2-ish clapton on a regulated device cranked to hell being pretty good, though. That's just not my style.
  
 And the design beats me. I'd have surmised the top flow would be more detrimental to the vape as a whole, however, close it off and you quickly experience
 you're not getting as good of clouds nor flavor. I think it comes back to being directional.
  
 The Aeronaut blows the biggest clouds painlessly. Better than my Archon in that regard, no question.
 However, I've gone back to 50/50 juices and the Archon is head and shoulders above with flavor. And vaping such a low resistance the clouds
 aren't too shabby for lacking VG. 
  
 Good coverage here.


----------



## AbortedBox

I got a Troll RDA today. Great clouds. Flavor is extremely muted compared to my MXV4 that I've been using for a while though. What are some cloud chasing atties with great flavor also without any bottom airflow?


----------



## Raguvian

luberconn said:


> yah i liked that orange dream flavor.  but for some reason, i got the itchy throat and coughing with all of the mech sauce.  i had 8 or 9 flavors 80/20 with 3mg nic.  not sure what gets me.  abortedbox has all of them now.   hopefully he's diggin them.  i really liked he big nutta wich and the stawberry cheesecake ones.  the cocoa pebbles flavored one was my least favorite.
> 
> 
> i got a tiramisu flavor from texas rebel and it's pretty gross.  kinda has a burnt peanut type flavor.  not sure what it is. but it's off.  rebel twinkie and zinger are great.  texas rednek and rebel twerker are just so so.


 
  
 Darn, that sucks that mech sauce doesn't work for you. Most of their flavors are good to me (except Pumpkin face... yuck) but they're not great. For the money, though, can't beat them so far.
  
 I like Goopy and really like Kettle head but they suck in the tank and I'm too lazy to use the RDA. =/


----------



## luberconn

abortedbox said:


> I got a Troll RDA today. Great clouds. Flavor is extremely muted compared to my MXV4 that I've been using for a while though. What are some cloud chasing atties with great flavor also without any bottom airflow?


 
  
 i've got a velocity clone, haze mini, and little boy clone and they can chuck the clouds depending on the build of course.  i think the little boy seems to produce the best out of the ones that i own. 
  
  


raguvian said:


> Darn, that sucks that mech sauce doesn't work for you. Most of their flavors are good to me (except Pumpkin face... yuck) but they're not great. For the money, though, can't beat them so far.
> 
> I like Goopy and really like Kettle head but they suck in the tank and I'm too lazy to use the RDA. =/


 
  
 yah man.  i tried to like it.  i even left them alone and steep a couple of weeks to see if the itchyness went away.  it just itches my throat and makes me cough.


----------



## luberconn

got the k.loud+g clone last week.  it's a cool little flavor atty.  deff not for cloud chasers.  it has a restrictive air flow and genesis style wicking.  i actually like how it vapes better than the nextgen clone i have.  similar, but a little more air flow on the k.loud.  it looks great.  a little tricky to build.  30ga wasnt satisfying enough, so i went to 26ga.  it's better, but have to be careful or you'll get burnt hits.  i've wicked with cotton and mesh.  similar results with both so far.  i'm running a .86ohm at like 9-11w.  the 2ML of juice it holds lasts surprisingly long.  510 pin doesn't protrude much, so i probably shouldnt be using it on my smpl, but it just looks so good, i had to.  it does work and hasn't shorted, but i wouldn't advise it.  i mostly use it on my zero mini.  if you're a fan of the nextgen or origenny attys, i deff recommend this one.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> got the k.loud+g clone last week.  it's a cool little flavor atty.  deff not for cloud chasers.  it has a restrictive air flow and genesis style wicking.  i actually like how it vapes better than the nextgen clone i have.  similar, but a little more air flow on the k.loud.  it looks great.  a little tricky to build.  30ga wasnt satisfying enough, so i went to 26ga.  it's better, but have to be careful or you'll get burnt hits.  i've wicked with cotton and mesh.  similar results with both so far.  i'm running a .86ohm at like 9-11w.  the 2ML of juice it holds lasts surprisingly long.  510 pin doesn't protrude much, so i probably shouldnt be using it on my smpl, but it just looks so good, i had to.  it does work and hasn't shorted, but i wouldn't advise it.  i mostly use it on my zero mini.  if you're a fan of the nextgen or origenny attys, i deff recommend this one.


 
 Nice!
  
 I have it in my wish list on FT for the next run through.
 The Pico clone looks good, PEEK chamber and Utem (PEI) tank.
 https://www.fasttech.com/product/3847900-pico-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer


----------



## luberconn

pico looks interesting. 
  
 the k.loud i got is the $18 one.  i'm not sure what the difference of the cheaper one vs the $18.  but mine looks pretty spot on to the authentic.  feels well made.  one minus is there is no spare insulator for the positive pin.  the insulator sits right behind your coil.  when i was dry firing my coils, i melted the insulator a little bit.  it's really close to where the coil sits.  it still works, but just a fair warning.


----------



## paradoxper

The chamber is PEEK? What constitutes the chamber? I see in those pics now. I want to know what the tank is made out of? PEI?


 


Wonder what differences are in regular PEEK and this PEI..


Read the spec sheet on PEI and pretty cool. I may give this a go.


----------



## skalkman

Stupidly happy with this setup.


----------



## paradoxper

Did more serial vaping this evening into the night than I'd done in a while.
  
 Like, what a great vape. I really dig it regulated at 60 watts.
  

  
  
 Then, like, yea, I'm bringin' home the mother****ing bacon. Nothing tickles my fancy more than that fast, deep, warm vape. Completely corrupted me.
  

  
  
 Aeronaut not shown. Astron mauls it. Archon is the destruction of everything with the right build, though.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


>


 
  
 That looks like a bag of Rayon there... Your not moving over to the superior wicking material are you?


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> That looks like a bag of Rayon there... Your not moving over to the superior wicking material are you?


 
 Uhm, that is, well, shutup! I use cotton, I use rayon. I don't however pay for whatever premium ******** is floating around.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> The chamber is PEEK? What constitutes the chamber? I see in those pics now. I want to know what the tank is made out of? PEI?
> 
> Wonder what differences are in regular PEEK and this PEI..
> 
> ...


 
 Here are the regular differences between PEEK & PEI.
 http://www.makeitfrom.com/compare/Polyetheretherketone-PEEK/Polyetherimide-PEI/

 I have no idea how close to the spec the Chi-nee follow when manufacturing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think it would be quite difficult to locate an authentic if you wanted one. Japan or Korea, but it looks great with the dual chamber option.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Here are the regular differences between PEEK & PEI.
> http://www.makeitfrom.com/compare/Polyetheretherketone-PEEK/Polyetherimide-PEI/
> 
> I have no idea how close to the spec the Chi-nee follow when manufacturing it.
> ...


 
 I'm not sure how many RBA/RDA out there have used PEEK, but it's pretty interesting. Kind of seems like a no brainer if I go that route to just get a Origen, though.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Uhm, that is, well, shutup! I use cotton, I use rayon. I don't however pay for whatever premium ******** is floating around.


 
 LOL... Yeah the Fiber Freaks, Cotton Bacon, Native Wicks, Drago and all that other boutique shiit stays on the shelves.
 Same as the Sweet Spot Grade 2 Titanium wire trash with all it's marketing BS, it stays on the shelves.
  
 Unkamen is the place to get Grade 1 Titanium (32g to 14g) and SS430 wire 28g only at them moment but 200' for $10 and it can be twisted up nicely.
 http://www.unkamensupplies.com/collections/titanium-wire/products/pure-titanium-wire-100-guarantee-specific-for-jewelry-surgical-grade-1-you-pick-gauge-14-16-18-20-22-24-26-28-30-32
  
 Zivipf for your NiFe 30 or 48 they also have SS V2A (304) & V4A (316L) & Gr1 Ti
 http://www.zivipf.com/epages/63862298.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63862298/Categories/Heizdraht
  
 Crazy Wire out of the UK has all makes and sizes of vaping wire as well.
 http://www.wireandstuff.co.uk/index.html


----------



## TrollDragon

Yesterdays Load Out...
  From L-R: Big German with it's Stumpy Tank, Silverplay V1 (Aqua II Tank) Dual Ti build, Squape Rs and the Mark Bugs Gem.

  
  
 Today I exchanged the Silverplay for a Kayfun V4 (Ti Build) and the Big German for a Rose V2 (Ni200 Build).


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Uhm, that is, well, shutup! I use cotton, I use rayon. I don't however pay for whatever premium ******** is floating around.


----------



## paradoxper

I plan on getting a Genny. My biggest issue with them is I can't get the warm vape I'm use to. the Origen V3 is similar.
 The flavor is good and I like going back to MTL but the warmth is missing.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Yesterdays Load Out...
> From L-R: Big German with it's Stumpy Tank, Silverplay V1 (Aqua II Tank) Dual Ti build, Squape Rs and the Mark Bugs Gem.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Which is your favorite? I fondly recall my days with the Squape. I love their designs and quality. But what the hell, you're doing all temp builds, yuck!


----------



## luberconn

vaped heavily on these last night.  forgot how much i still like the goblin mini.  also having fun with that k.loud+g.  ordered a nectar nano clone a couple days ago.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> vaped heavily on these last night.  forgot how much i still like the goblin mini.  also having fun with that k.loud+g.  ordered a nectar nano clone a couple days ago.


 
 Looking good, tastin' good, person! You're gettin' a nectar, too. More demise for anise goer's. Bah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Let us know how everything compares.


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> Looking good, tastin' good, person! You're gettin' a nectar, too. More demise for anise goer's. Bah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 yah man.  i'm enjoying my journey with these genny style tanks so far.  good flavor and it's a nice change of pace from the wide open air flow tanks and rda's i had been using.  it's also nice not guzzling through 3-5ml's of juice every  half hour.  i'll compare the nextgen/k.loud/nectar for sure.


----------



## luberconn

you're right tho.  you can't quite get that real warm vape experience you can with an rda.  the closest i've gotten to rda type heat is the aromamizer.  you can fit pretty large coils.  i fit 2.5mm dual claptons and it gets plenty warm.  these gennys, when you start getting too warm, you start to get a little burn taste.  not sure if that's due to wicking or hot legs or what.  i'm still trying to figure that out.


----------



## skalkman

The NexTiny gives me that dripper warmth with a 0.8ohm 200SF build at 30W.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> I plan on getting a Genny. My biggest issue with them is I can't get the warm vape I'm use to. the Origen V3 is similar.
> The flavor is good and I like going back to MTL but the warmth is missing.


 
 A dual coil Kraken with a mesh topped SS Rope wick should give you all the warmth you need in a Genny vape...

 I was very generously sent a quantity of Sintered Al2O3 (BD13) wicks from their creator on ECF and have been playing with getting them setup in my Kraken. The coils need to be Hot Wrapped, which is the wire and BD13 wick heated with a torch to glowing while wrapping. There is just no way you can wrap the coils tight enough without hot wrapping.  Another thing that takes three hands to do... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 3mm & 3.5mm  BD13 wicks.

  
 The failed build (gaps between wick and coil) but you get the picture...

  
 The HCigar is the best clone of the Authentic.
  
 EV has the Stainless for $10
 http://www.evcigarettes.com/hcigar-kraken-rebuildable-atomizer/

 Vape Royalty has the Brass for $10
 http://www.vaperoyalty.com/hcigar-kraken-rba-brass/
  
 VapeNW has both in stock for $10
 http://vapenw.com/clearance/kraken-by-hcigar


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Which is your favorite? I fondly recall my days with the Squape. I love their designs and quality. But what the hell, you're doing all temp builds, yuck!


 
 I like to play around with the temp builds and actually don't mind it at all with Ti.
  
 I don't run any drippers in TC, but I did put a Stapled Clapton 26N80/34KA1 in the Mutation the other night and it is a flavor beast at 65W, my local B&M will spin up Clapton's while you wait.


  
  
 Out of the RTA's there, it would definitely be the Squape Rs, excellent flavor and easy build/maintenance.
  
 That one is the SXK Version from 3FVape and very well made.
 http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-atomizer-supply/4644-sxk-sqrs-reloaded-squape-rs-style-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-silver-stainless-steel-38ml-22mm-diameter.html
  
 I need to pick up the Ceramic W & B decks for it. I think the ceramic B deck will allow the SQRs to overtake the Rose V2 in flavor.
  
    
  
 They have a dual coil deck as well but I am not interested.
  
 My most favorite RTA of them all is still the Flash e-Vapor V3 with the Glass tank kit. The easiest RTA to build,  wick, fill and maintain on the market.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> A dual coil Kraken with a mesh topped SS Rope wick should give you all the warmth you need in a Genny vape...
> 
> I was very generously sent a quantity of Sintered Al2O3 (BD13) wicks from their creator on ECF and have been playing with getting them setup in my Kraken. The coils need to be Hot Wrapped, which is the wire and BD13 wick heated with a torch to glowing while wrapping. There is just no way you can wrap the coils tight enough without hot wrapping.  Another thing that takes three hands to do...
> 
> ...


 
 Hm. That is interesting. I'm way out of my element on that, so I'll read up on that wick and wire.
  
 I don't think much difference with some RDA's and some Genny's. They can both have reduced chamber and tighter airflow.
 What I recall from Gennys was a cleaner taste, however they lost bite and smoothness compared to my RDA's.
  
 So for my reference, I can't get the Origen V3 to give me that same warmth without losing flavor. The chamber can't circulate enough air to cool it down and maintain the gravy.
  
 This is my biggest apprehension with all Genny's as I see it. I need to give it a shot, though, to figure out if my absinthe stuff is worth it in 'em.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Hm. That is interesting. I'm way out of my element on that, so I'll read up on that wick and wire.
> 
> I don't think much difference with some RDA's and some Genny's. They can both have reduced chamber and tighter airflow.
> What I recall from Gennys was a cleaner taste, however they lost bite and smoothness compared to my RDA's.
> ...


 
 The Origen V3 can give an excellent vape as well with a pair of 26g or 24g coils and some cotton. They are cheap enough these days to try out and see if it works for you. If you want a bigger setup then the 6ml Origen Genesis MKII would work the same, just use 3mm ID coils over the 3.5mm holes.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> The Origen V3 can give an excellent vape as well with a pair of 26g or 24g coils and some cotton. They are cheap enough these days to try out and see if it works for you. If you want a bigger setup then the 6ml Origen Genesis MKII would work the same, just use 3mm ID coils over the 3.5mm holes.


 
 I have a V3. 26g is what works best there. I've done 24g and twisted builds in the V3, aside from being a bitch to capture twisted the vape isn't great.
 It is much better with 26g at .5 regulated. Keep in mind, my preference is at 0.09 for my ADV.
  
 I also spoke with Chris at VapingCraze and he confirmed the 6ml is polycarbonate. So I have to order some custom glass. And before that, I'm playing around with more viton, kelrez o ring material to defeat swelling. Which he confirmed happen with the Mk 2 as well. So lots of hoops to jump through. Ha.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> I have a V3. 26g is what works best there. I've done 24g and twisted builds in the V3, aside from being a bitch to capture twisted the vape isn't great.
> It is much better with 26g at .5 regulated. Keep in mind, my preference is at 0.09 for my ADV.
> 
> I also spoke with Chris at VapingCraze and he confirmed the 6ml is polycarbonate. So I have to order some custom glass. And before that, I'm playing around with more viton, kelrez o ring material to defeat swelling. Which he confirmed happen with the Mk 2 as well. So lots of hoops to jump through. Ha.


 
  
 I didn't know you already had one and an authentic to boot, very nice!
  
 I could have sworn IBTanked has glass in stock for them but no you would have to have a custom piece cut or go all stainless on the MK 2. I really don't think you are ever going to find a flavor RDA that will give you the performance of a 0.09 build anywhere but good luck!
  
  
 I just love that Origen Little 16 Dripper, I'll have one of those when the clone drops to be a sister to my Snapdragon.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> I didn't know you already had one and an authentic to boot, very nice!
> 
> I could have sworn IBTanked has glass in stock for them but no you would have to have a custom piece cut or go all stainless on the MK 2. I really don't think you are ever going to find a flavor RDA that will give you the performance of a 0.09 build anywhere but good luck!
> 
> ...


 
 IBTanked use to have them on the site, but it seems now you have to custom order. I do realize what I'm asking for may be a stretch, but I'm pretty persistent in finding
 a neutral ground. As it stands, regardless of me liking a very warm vape, I'm struggling to get any sort of concentrated warmth and flavor. I can get pretty good flavor with some builds
 but it's very cool and isn't satisfying. A bit quirky, I suppose.
  
 I know the PoH guys love that Snapdragon, I haven't looked much into it. But might fire up a few videos and catch up.


----------



## AbortedBox

Anyone know a dry herb vaporizer that will get me completely *****in ripped for under $150?


----------



## TrollDragon

abortedbox said:


> Anyone know a dry herb vaporizer that will get me completely *****in ripped for under $150?


 

 Those products are NOT a wise discussion topic. You might want to ask on a different forum.


----------



## luberconn

abortedbox said:


> Anyone know a dry herb vaporizer that will get me completely *****in ripped for under $150?


 
 the grasshopper for dry.
  
 concentrates are way better at getting the job done tho IMO.  for that i use source orb or source globe v3.
  
  
 we're both in WA state where it's legal.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> we're both in WA state where it's legal.


 
 You two might be, but Head-Fi's main offices are NOT.
  
 Both of the Internets largest vaping sites (ECF & VU) do not allow any kind of Drug/Dry Herb discussions. So what would make you think that it is OK here?

 Take your discussion to PM.


----------



## AbortedBox

Heyyyy come on. A vape is a vape. "Dry herbs" could be anything.


----------



## luberconn

that's the main reason i don't post here much.  people gotta be so uptight and judgmental.  same with ECF.  what a joke.


----------



## paradoxper

I couldn't care less either way. It's legal in some places so I feel it's a grey area.
 If the feeling is that topic isn't encouraged here or there,
 I'm sure there are other forums dedicated to vaping herb/oil, etc.


----------



## AbortedBox

But......Head-fi Master Race


----------



## jettylt

Upgraded from kbox with subtank mini to Joytech evic vtc mini with goblin mini rta and im in love! Just downside that you need to unscrew small screw on the bottom of rta to fill it.


----------



## paradoxper

Was gonna get a Squonker, but it's just not in my soul. The blue isn't my thing either, but it spoke to me.
  


  
 Now I run out for matching tips and barrels and I need to dye my liquids ocean blue.


----------



## luberconn

jettylt said:


> Upgraded from kbox with subtank mini to Joytech evic vtc mini with goblin mini rta and im in love! Just downside that you need to unscrew small screw on the bottom of rta to fill it.


 
  
 gob mini is a good one.  i've had mine for a good 5 months or so.  i still use it a fair amount. 
  


paradoxper said:


> Was gonna get a Squonker, but it's just not in my soul. The blue isn't my thing either, but it spoke to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 that's a nice looker there.


----------



## AbortedBox

Lowkey getting the Launch Box Louie. 

As for vaping I've been running dual 20g 10 wrap in my Troll with chuff. Satisfactory vape and clouds at 40-50w. Turn it upto 120w and blow 10ft+ clouds with the right technique. Finishing off my Native Wicks. Not sure how I feel about it yet


----------



## luberconn

cool man.  let me know how that launch box works our for you via pm. 
  
  
 other than the clapton wire i sent you, i haven't tried vaping anything bigger than 24ga.  i'm still happiest vaping at 26ga 6-8 wraps 2.5mm on my tanks and i'm going back n forth between that and my new mouth to lung attys using twisted 30ga or 28ga at low wattage.  RDA's i like dual 26ga parallels 4-6 wraps at 40-60w
  
 that little nectar i got is pretty sweet.  i think i want to get the micro instead of the nano tho.  the nano holds about as much juice as any other RDA.  but it's nice and tiny.  it's smaller than my haze mini rda and k.loud+g.


----------



## chazb11

Just wondering if maybe I'm the oldest vape head here...I'm 60 and have been vaping for 2 years. I was able to drop cigs and cigars cold turkey on day 1 of vaping. The trouble is I still have 2 boxes of expensive cigars in a humidor which I can no longer stand the taste of!
  
 On a side note, I find the brief discussion about "dry herb" vaping....ummm...curious.


----------



## paradoxper

I'm 25. And congrats! How long were you a smoker for previously?


----------



## chazb11

paradoxper said:


> I'm 25. And congrats! How long were you a smoker for previously?


 

 Thanks! I smoked from age 15 to about 25 and managed to quit because cigs were getting close to $1 per pack. (imagine that) I started smoking again around age 42 due to stress. (that's my excuse anyway) I could not manage to stop smoking again until I picked up vaping 2 years ago. That totals about 26 years of smoking.


----------



## paradoxper

chazb11 said:


> Thanks! I smoked from age 15 to about 25 and managed to quit because cigs were getting close to $1 per pack. (imagine that) I started smoking again around age 42 due to stress. (that's my excuse anyway) I could not manage to stop smoking again until I picked up vaping 2 years ago. That totals about 26 years of smoking.


 
 Great testimonial. I started smoking when I was a teen, luckily enough found vaping before it did any lasting damage.
 I did lose my mom to lung cancer so it's had an impact in my life. I did get my brother and sister-in-law to make the switch as well as my gf so we're winning the battle. 
  
 What is your vape gear?


----------



## luberconn

chazb11 said:


> Just wondering if maybe I'm the oldest vape head here...I'm 60 and have been vaping for 2 years. I was able to drop cigs and cigars cold turkey on day 1 of vaping. The trouble is I still have 2 boxes of expensive cigars in a humidor which I can no longer stand the taste of!
> 
> On a side note, I find the brief discussion about "dry herb" vaping....ummm...curious.


 
  
 right on man.  i'm pretty new to vaping.  i started back last april i think.  it took me a good month before i quit smoking after i took up vaping.  i have not bought a pack since then but occasionally i bum a smoke off of my fiance every once in a while.  not sure why.  it tastes like crap compared to my vape and doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## chazb11

paradoxper said:


> What is your vape gear?


 
  Nothing too fancy. 40w iStick and a KangerTech tank. I'm not that fond of the tank because it's difficult to clean when you want to switch to a different juice.


----------



## skalkman

Picked a FMB up today. It's up there in quallity with the best of them.
  
 My new rotation.


----------



## skalkman

chazb11 said:


> Nothing too fancy. 40w iStick and a KangerTech tank. I'm not that fond of the tank because it's difficult to clean when you want to switch to a different juice.


 
 If it works that's all that matters really. Doesn't need to be fancy.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> If it works that's all that matters really. Doesn't need to be fancy.


 
 Says the guy holding out $2K worth of vape gear... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What is on the Frost Mod, another Nextgen?


----------



## TrollDragon

I was sent a pair of screen less DNA30 boards a long ways back. I finally got around to attaching a new screen and building a box for one.


----------



## luberconn

that looks nice.  looks like a rectangular e squared dna box mod.  where do you adjust the power?


----------



## paradoxper

Yea, that is awesome. Now, build me a box. Make it white and pink. No, red and blue. No I want a skin with glitter.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> that looks nice.  looks like a rectangular e squared dna box mod.  where do you adjust the power?


 

 Thanks!
 The buttons are on the other side flush with the panel and covered with more carbon fiber wrap. Just two little indents.
  


paradoxper said:


> Yea, that is awesome. Now, build me a box. Make it white and pink. No, red and blue. No I want a skin with glitter.


 

 Real skin?
 Any particular race or creed?


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Real skin?
> Any particular race or creed?


 
 Personalize it with your very own flesh.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Says the guy holding out $2K worth of vape gear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's a NexTiny.
 I don't need expensive gear, but it's pretty and i wantz it.


----------



## TrollDragon

skalkman said:


> That's a NexTiny.
> I don't need expensive gear, but it's pretty and i wantz it.


 

 Sweet looking tiny Nextgen and the HEMO mods are top shelf!
 A Gepetto and a Sunbox will round out your collection perfectly.


----------



## skalkman

trolldragon said:


> Sweet looking tiny Nextgen and the HEMO mods are top shelf!
> A Gepetto and a Sunbox will round out your collection perfectly.


 
 Not too fond of the sunboxes since i don't squonk and their non squonk boxes don't really tickle my fancy at all. I am on the gepetto master list but who knows when i'll get the chance to get one.


----------



## paradoxper

Been really enjoying my Scatola. The ******* battery adjustments offer a learning curve, but now it's pretty seamless.


----------



## paradoxper

In case you guys didn't know. Mooch has updated the purple Efest 35A 3000mAh. It's now a rewrap LG MH1, which is only 10A. So be careful.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> In case you guys didn't know. Mooch has updated the purple Efest 35A 3000mAh. It's now a rewrap LG MH1, which is only 10A. So be careful.


 
 Saw that earlier today. Luckily i don't own any efest batteries.


----------



## lugnut

chazb11 said:


> Just wondering if maybe I'm the oldest vape head here...I'm 60 and have been vaping for 2 years. I was able to drop cigs and cigars cold turkey on day 1 of vaping. The trouble is I still have 2 boxes of expensive cigars in a humidor which I can no longer stand the taste of!
> 
> On a side note, I find the brief discussion about "dry herb" vaping....ummm...curious.


 
 I am not too far behind you at 53, smoked off and on all of my adult life. I think I am finally done with cigarettes, I hope ! I started vaping this last summer and have not bought any cigs since June. I have spent a good amount of money on vaping, but it is not necessary to spend what I have. I have approached it as a hobby and with most hobbys I spend too much money. I think I am about done spending except for juice. May even try to make some juice myself !


----------



## luberconn

i just ordered another nectar clone from fasttech this AM.  i am gonna try the micro this time because i really like the nano i got, but it's juice capacity is just too small.  *if anyone is looking to try the nectar nano.  hit me up and i'll ship it out free of cost to you next week if you live in the continental US*.  consider it a christmas gift.  
  
 i also ordered a pico/atto combo.  i'm really liking RTA's over dripping.  i thought i'd never say that.


----------



## paradoxper

Early bird preview. Surprised these came in.
  
 Ok. Brief time. I like it a good bit. Flavor seems pretty good. Wick needs to break in a bit as well. First build 20g dual coil 0.09.
 With stock drip tip it was hot. The atty and drip tip ran burning hot, meh. The airflow control with a 510 tip doesn't work. Fiddling with the airflow control
 is a PITA because you have to remove your 510 tip and go all fingers and thumbs for adjustability.
  
 Threw the 'chuff' top on. Yup. This is much better. A good bit more vapor production, retains flavor and remains cool. I'll replace the o rings with viton but the tolerances
 feel loose on the barrel and tight on the airflow control. But for context; you can pick your mod up from the barrel without it coming off. So they are tight enough.
  
 I like the size especially in black as it sort of disappears. And I dig the contrast with the silver airflow ring. 
  
 What I don't like. The airflow rings aren't removable. You have to buy another RDA to mix/match. And no, they're not planning on releasing optional rings separately, meh.
 The stock tip runs too hot, wah. It's a 510 what do you expect with a hot build. However, the chuff is also too short. I'd like to talk to them about
 selling a optional chuff with more height or perhaps width as it feels like at times my mouth is too close to the aluminum airflow ring. As it stands, I'd say it's a warm temperature.
  
 Maybe the first top airflow RDA I like. The Buhawi incinerated my lungs with a hot build on it and was a bit more fickle. I still do feel at this time
 that I prefer side airflow control and lining up the coil as close to the airflow as possible for flavor. But we'll see after tinkering if my thoughts change.


----------



## skalkman

This is my Christmas handcheck a year ago and today. **** kinda got out of hand.


----------



## Headzone

I just bought this kangertech sub-ohm kit (which is fantastic, by the way!) but there's a problem like, everytime I vape it longer than 2sec it makes this "slurp" sound.. Like someone sucking a dick in a cheesy porn movie..,. you know.. Does anybody else have experience with this "slurp" sound and to get rid of it?


----------



## paradoxper

headzone said:


> I just bought this kangertech sub-ohm kit (which is fantastic, by the way!) but there's a problem like, everytime I vape it longer than 2sec it makes this "slurp" sound.. Like someone sucking a dick in a cheesy porn movie..,. you know.. Does anybody else have experience with this "slurp" sound and to get rid of it?


 
 What kind of pulls are you taking? It's possible you're flooding the coil. 
 And obviously, you may not be vaping at a higher enough wattage. It all depends if you're getting the slurp or gurgles without any leaking.


----------



## skalkman

Picked this powerhouse up today.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Here's a question for any of you nichrome users,in your experience what is the best brand of N80 to use?


----------



## paradoxper

None.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

paradoxper said:


> None.



I'll take that with a grain of salt. The majority of people I've talked to prefer Nichrome


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> I'll take that with a grain of salt. The majority of people I've talked to prefer Nichrome


 
 I'm saying don't get suckered. If you want to use just Nichrome get it from Lightning Vapes. If you are going to experiment with exotic wires do the leg work to make
 sure they include the alloy composition rather than simply buying blind or on people's words who just vape whatever **** seems rad at the time.
  
 Lastly, Nichrome is ok. I find it 'funky' tasting and more blunted. It will also depend on your build - I can do 24g fine, however, comparatively I find 20g Nichrome to run too hot
 and in that it feels like the flavors are blunted because they're cooked out from the high heat. To each their own, of course.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

paradoxper said:


> I'm saying don't get suckered. If you want to use just Nichrome get it from Lightning Vapes. If you are going to experiment with exotic wires do the leg work to make
> sure they include the alloy composition rather than simply buying blind or on people's words who just vape whatever **** seems rad at the time.
> 
> Lastly, Nichrome is ok. I find it 'funky' tasting and more blunted. It will also depend on your build - I can do 24g fine, however, comparatively I find 20g Nichrome to run too hot
> and in that it feels like the flavors are blunted because they're cooked out from the high heat. To each their own, of course.



Oh,I know not to waste my money on wires that aren't just labeled as "Kanthal" or "Nichrome" as they tend to be marked up BS. I was planning on doing quad 22g verticals for some cloud chasing. I don't vape at anything over 50w for the most part. Unless it really needs it. But I find 35-50w is the sweet spot for most of my regulated builds. I normally use 20g kanthal,but I really hate how the flavor presents itself on anything over 40w. It's just....not crisp. Like something like 24g would present. I would describe it as a very wet vape almost. Not really my thing


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> Oh,I know not to waste my money on wires that aren't just labeled as "Kanthal" or "Nichrome" as they tend to be marked up BS. I was planning on doing quad 22g verticals for some cloud chasing. I don't vape at anything over 50w for the most part. Unless it really needs it. But I find 35-50w is the sweet spot for most of my regulated builds.


 
 Then I'm not quite sure what you meant by 'what's the best brand of N80.' Nichrome will do the job then as will going for series builds, if you have an applicable mod.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Master of clouds. Lightning vapes. Pure atomist. Vape supply. There's many brands


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I don't use series anymore. I found the battery life to be rather unacceptable and I get a better vape at low watts on my IPV 4


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> Master of clouds. Lightning vapes. Pure atomist. Vape supply. There's many brands


 
 Yes, and if you look, LV and PA are identical. MoC seems the slightest bit different.
  
 That is, they're rebranded Tempco, if you didn't know.
  
  


smokeythepanda said:


> I don't use series anymore. I found the battery life to be rather unacceptable and I get a better vape at low watts on my IPV 4


 
 I can understand that.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

It's not so much the actually battery life. But the drop off. Never really had an issue going a full day,but I really only enjoyed the first few hits. After that it's just like hitting disappointment. Meanwhile I have no issues getting 3 days of consistent vaping from my trusty 4s. 
Master of clouds is TEMCo?? Meaning it's most likely annealed? And why it looks a bit different


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> It's not so much the actually battery life. But the drop off. Never really had an issue going a full day,but I really only enjoyed the first few hits. After that it's just like hitting disappointment. Meanwhile I have no issues getting 3 days of consistent vaping from my trusty 4s.
> Master of clouds is TEMCo?? Meaning it's most likely annealed? And why it looks a bit different


 
 It's all Tempco, re-spooled and branded. Unless you're dealing with a co involved in wire production or a co
 that is having truly specialty wire made.


----------



## luberconn

i got the pico and nectar micro clones the other day.  along with the atto mod clone.  i'm enjoying them all thus far.  i've got 1 ohm 26ga builds in both of them.  it's been kinda nice vaping at 12w vs. the 30-50w i have been doing in the past.  both perform to my preferred style of vaping, which is medium air flow and medium vapor production with good warm vapor/flavor.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

VapeNW has the TVF4 and TFV4 Mini for $22 and $20. I'm really tempted to get one as they're $35-$45 everywhere else. Just now sure how I feel about spending $20ish on a 5 pack of coils. Given they are good coils at that. Any thoughts?


----------



## paradoxper

Aeolus has definitely moved into my top 2 RDA's. I can't get over how nice it is to not leak, no condensation,etc.
 Dry, dry, dry. Small things make big differences. Flavor is right up there. And a big surprise is how good the flavor is with cooler builds. 
  
 Ya'll so quiet in 2016.


----------



## luberconn

that's the v2 pro right?  or is that the aeolus lite you posted a preview of?  that is the next RDA on my list (v2 pro).  i haven't been dripping much at all the past couple of months.  mostly on an RTA kick.  i ordered an evic vtc mini today and a silverplay nano project sub-ohm edition.  finally got a couple of 18350 batteries for my stealthy atto/pico clone combo.  i likes it.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> that's the v2 pro right?  or is that the aeolus lite you posted a preview of?  that is the next RDA on my list (v2 pro).  i haven't been dripping much at all the past couple of months.  mostly on an RTA kick.  i ordered an evic vtc mini today and a silverplay nano project sub-ohm edition.  finally got a couple of 18350 batteries for my stealthy atto/pico clone combo.  i likes it.


 
 Lite. The V2 has a threaded deck which is only problematic.
  
 I thought about picking up an Avocado, but it just didn't seem right.
  
 That Pico would be so badass in 18350 mode, though.


----------



## luberconn

cool, i'll look more into the lite version.  i really like the look and design.  i've been eyeballing the avacado too.  genny with velocity deck?  sign me up.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> cool, i'll look more into the lite version.  i really like the look and design.  i've been eyeballing the avacado too.  genny with velocity deck?  sign me up.


 
 I'm this close to trying full-bore genny builds again. But can't seem to go through with it. That 2 post deck is legit, though.


----------



## murderstyle75

paradoxper said:


> Aeolus has definitely moved into my top 2 RDA's. I can't get over how nice it is to not leak, no condensation,etc.
> Dry, dry, dry. Small things make big differences. Flavor is right up there. And a big surprise is how good the flavor is with cooler builds.
> 
> Ya'll so quiet in 2016.




While I don't use it much anymore, I loved the V1. Haven't got to try the V2 yet.

I did have a huge complaint though which was how careful you had to be so you didn't lose the cap.


----------



## paradoxper

murderstyle75 said:


> While I don't use it much anymore, I loved the V1. Haven't got to try the V2 yet.
> 
> I did have a huge complaint though which was how careful you had to be so you didn't lose the cap.


 
 I like it when companies listen to complaints and fix issues. Not to mention SC is making an effort to beat the China game.
  
 This is a no brainer for me as it has displaced all my RDA's, it's about all I've used since I picked one up.


----------



## luberconn

got an Evic VTC mini and Silverplay Nano Project Subohm Edition last week.  really enjoying it.  also got stainless steel wire, 26gauge.  it's my first SS build and it's working well.  flavor and vapor production is slammin on this Silverplay.  i've got it going at 7wrap, 2.5mm ID, came in at .15ohm, sweetspot for this built for me is at 480degrees @ 35watts.  it's the first build that i've been impressed with temp control.  not sure if it's the SS wire or the VTC mini.  but me likes.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I've been eyeballing the Joyetech Cuboid 200w. It's got the Evic VTC Mini screen which I really like and it's only about $10 more than the VTC! Which is a 60w I believe?


----------



## luberconn

yah, cuboid seems like a great mod for the price.  i really like my VTC mini, the new version is 75w and you can update the old VTC mini to 75w.  only thing that sucks about the VTC mini is it really drains the batteries pretty quick.  not sure if it's the large screen or what.  i'm running it in temp control at 30-35watts.
  
 here's a pic of mine with the stock Tron-S tank it came with with nickel coil.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

There's also the Wotofo Chieftain 220w for around $70 but I prefer the looks of the Cuboid.


----------



## skalkman

Or you could pick up a Wismec RX200.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

skalkman said:


> Or you could pick up a Wismec RX200.


 
Both the RX200 and Cuboid use a Joyetech chip. So I wouldn't see any real performance differences between the two. The screen on the Cuboid is more attractive to me also. I suppose the RX can do 12v,but that's way too hot for me. I stay below 4v for the most part


----------



## skalkman

smokeythepanda said:


> Both the RX200 and Cuboid use a Joyetech chip. So I wouldn't see any real performance differences between the two. The screen on the Cuboid is more attractive to me also. I suppose the RX can do 12v,but that's way too hot for me. I stay below 4v for the most part


 
 Batterylife from the RX200 is a good bit better though. The RX can push 200W for an extended period of time and with a wider range of builds.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

skalkman said:


> Batterylife from the RX200 is a good bit better though. The RX can push 200W for an extended period of time and with a wider range of builds.



That's true but I stay in the 35-40w range 99% of the time. Gets me 3-4 days on my 4s. If I really wanted power I'd gey some 12v 3s 5500MAH Lipo's. They're about $150 a pop,but totally worth it IMO. TBH,the Lipo's in the DNA mods are quite poor at 2000-2700mah. They really don't last long battery life wise at all. Can build a much better 12v Lipo mod than the DNA. 303w on a .4 with only a 27a draw. Already beating the DNA. And since the max constant amperage of a lipo is MAHxC we'll be doing 5.450x120c for this particular lipo. Which puts us at a 654a limit. Still beating the DNA on how low you can build


----------



## paradoxper

And now Aeolus is the only RDA I'm using.


----------



## luberconn

i've got an Origen V3 dripper clone coming my way and i'm really thinking of picking up the new istick TC100w.  it's a dual 18650. i guess it uses the same chip as the cuboid/rx200.  i really like the design and always liked the form factor and battery life of my old istick50w.
  
 also gonna pick up a Diablo RTA clone here soon too.  seems like a great little tank.  seems very similar to the silverplay nano except with a velocity style deck, air flow control and top fill.  yes please.
  
 lately, all i've been using is my silverplay nano with the evic vtc mini.  it's been great. 
  
 istick tc100w
  

  
 Diablo

  
 i also really like the look of this Ohmega Nano by Advken.  might pick that up as well.  these guys make the Mad Hatter/Mad Hatter mini RDAs.  small tanks are my favorite.  it's an authentic that comes with a bell cap for like $23


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I'd like to point you all to Gemeni Vapors. They're a little pricey at $20/30ml but if you have some money to throw around on some juice definitely try them out. I wasn't expecting much. I picked up a 15ml of "Enter the Dragon" at my local shop which is "Strawberry Sweet Peach with a kick" and it was fantastic. So I ordered all of their flavors and I have to say these flavors are all very unique which is what I like about them. Never tasted anything quite like this line of juice. Go through their flavors,if you see one that sounds good atleast order a 15ml. You won't be disappointed


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

My blue carbon fiber ***** You Industries mech for when I wanna cloud chase. Got a dual 20g .08 in there right now.


----------



## paradoxper

Aeolus continues to impress.
  

  
 Oh, and this ****. ******* ******** marketing ****. It taste alright, it wicks alright, it's no more heat resistant than
 whatever other cotton ******** you prefer. I find this terrible to wick with - the fibers are tiny strands and it basically falls apart. Nice hype, though.


----------



## coco-bun

I might be the only one still using a mechanical but here's my set up...


I have a few glas and also have a few regulated (ZNA, vaporshark, looking at stab woods now) and attys (mostly origens and kayfuns, wanting a Hurricane).


----------



## coco-bun

Another one - been meaning to have someone swap the DNA30 for a DNA40...
ZNA + SOS Eclipse (did not like this) + JMK tips


----------



## TrollDragon

Nothing really new here, the SQuape Rs & GEM are my daily drivers. There is a new Taifun GT II Air that I am waiting for Hotcig or Shenray to get their hands on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 I've have been loving this Taifun GS that was piffed to me, builds just like the FeV. The flavor is not as good as the GS II but it is a great little MTL RTA.
  
 GS & GS II


----------



## paradoxper

coco-bun said:


> I might be the only one still using a mechanical but here's my set up...
> I have a few glas and also have a few regulated (ZNA, vaporshark, looking at stab woods now) and attys (mostly origens and kayfuns, wanting a Hurricane).


 
 Welcome Coco. I still use mechanical box's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice clean setup.


----------



## skalkman

coco-bun said:


> I might be the only one still using a mechanical but here's my set up...
> 
> I have a few glas and also have a few regulated (ZNA, vaporshark, looking at stab woods now) and attys (mostly origens and kayfuns, wanting a Hurricane).


 
 I still use my mechs daily. A Lash Creative Mor Crann and a Gepetto Robusto.
  
 These are my three setups at the moment.


----------



## skalkman

coco-bun said:


> Another one - been meaning to have someone swap the DNA30 for a DNA40...
> ZNA + SOS Eclipse (did not like this) + JMK tips


 
 Send Zen a messages and he'll sort you out.


----------



## paradoxper

Hope everyone enjoys spoiling the ladies. Remember - Hail Satan.


----------



## coco-bun

skalkman said:


> Send Zen a messages and he'll sort you out.




I know ZEN isn't about sub-ohming much so I rather respect that... but the DNA30 chip on this doesn't seem to even like to go below 0.6ohm .

But, I've been talking to the infamous Mark Makko for a Makkover and he said he can do it  .


----------



## coco-bun

skalkman said:


> I still use my mechs daily. A Lash Creative Mor Crann and a Gepetto Robusto.
> 
> These are my three setups at the moment.




Niiiice, a Gep mech mod, I should have bought one a few years ago... 
And G-Reverso! That's another one I want.


----------



## skalkman

coco-bun said:


> Niiiice, a Gep mech mod, I should have bought one a few years ago...
> And G-Reverso! That's another one I want.


 
 Got a Leather case for the reverso aswell. Looking to get a Jemit Maximus or a Zero Extreme for my NexTiny CE that's on the way.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I hand wrapped these flat person coils. 22g nichrome and 28g ribbon kanthal. 


I prefer VCC over Native Wicks. I found Native Wicks to be one of the less heat resistant wicks I've used actually. But you can get coils glowing a little and VCC won't burn. It's pretty nice. They say you can get 25 drops of liquid onto some VCC,and I had no trouble getting 30+ on a 3mm wrap. Super aborbant also


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

smokeythepanda said:


> I hand wrapped these flat person coils. 22g nichrome and 28g ribbon Kanthal. The resistance is .16
> 
> 
> I prefer VCC over Native Wicks. I found Native Wicks to be one of the less heat resistant wicks I've used actually. But you can get coils glowing a little and VCC won't burn. It's pretty nice. They say you can get 25 drops of liquid onto some VCC,and I had no trouble getting 30+ on a 3mm wrap. Super aborbant also


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> I hand wrapped these flat person coils. 22g nichrome and 28g ribbon kanthal.
> 
> 
> I prefer VCC over Native Wicks. I found Native Wicks to be one of the less heat resistant wicks I've used actually. But you can get coils glowing a little and VCC won't burn. It's pretty nice. They say you can get 25 drops of liquid onto some VCC,and I had no trouble getting 30+ on a 3mm wrap. Super aborbant also


 
 Nice dude.
  
 Yea, I disagree. Far too much is made over cotton, but use whatever you do like. 
  
 Been playing with the Baal V3. It's pretty decent. Flavor is good and chucks a bit. It ain't replacing the Aeolus, though.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I'm still rocking the Troll. Just love the airflow and how smooth it hits. Still thinking maybe a TFV4. They have 6 core fused Clapton coils for it now. I've heard from a couple people the 6 core claptons are ******** amazing.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I finally ordered a tank. Been getting a little **** for this but I got the Triton V2. Always loved Aspire and it coming with 5 coil heads was a plus too


----------



## luberconn

i think my next RDA is going to be that new Geekvape Tsunami?  you guys see that?  kennedy air flow with velocity style deck.  comes with 3 drip tip options and it's under $40. 
  


  
  
  
  
 My new favorite ADV.  Five Fold Vapor Carnival e-liquid.  $25 flat shipped for 120mL.  it's delicious.  tastes like a funnel cake with vanilla cream to me.  i've never had deep fried iced cream, so i don't know what that tastes like.  all i know is that it's super good and cheap.  you guys should try some.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I'd rather have the Temple. 30mm with a velocity style deck.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

paradoxper said:


> Welcome Coco. I still use mechanical box's.   Nice clean setup.




Mech mods are always nice. Good form factor,and they don't hit too bad either


----------



## luberconn

i like small box mods, so that would look silly on my gear.  plus standard claptons is about as crazy as my builds get.  panda, you need to try some of that Carnival juice.  it kills any of those mech sauces i sent you.  hands down. 
  
 i ordered 2 El Diablo RTA's the other day.  they should be nice.  bout the same size as the goblin mini, but top fill and larger build space.  i should get them in a week or so .


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

luberconn said:


> i like small box mods, so that would look silly on my gear.  plus standard claptons is about as crazy as my builds get.  panda, you need to try some of that Carnival juice.  it kills any of those mech sauces i sent you.  hands down.
> 
> i ordered 2 El Diablo RTA's the other day.  they should be nice.  bout the same size as the goblin mini, but top fill and larger build space.  i should get them in a week or so .



Check out the Glacier 2 also. Normal size,velocity deck. My friend has one,and I love it. That's what my friend runs with Claptons and the flavor is FANTASTIC.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> i like small box mods, so that would look silly on my gear.  plus standard claptons is about as crazy as my builds get.  panda, you need to try some of that Carnival juice.  it kills any of those mech sauces i sent you.  hands down.
> 
> i ordered 2 El Diablo RTA's the other day.  they should be nice.  bout the same size as the goblin mini, but top fill and larger build space.  i should get them in a week or so .


 
 Where do you get Carnival? 
  
  
 On another note; I'm looking into my first DNA200. Axis Vapes m17 or The Phantoms Revenge m209.
  
 Both are hybrids and the m209 is proving difficult to source.


----------



## luberconn

Carnival is found at Five Fold Vapor.  He only offers the one flavor, sorta like Kite in Cloud.  holy cow, i just went to look up the link to copy, he's coming out with a new flavor which the flavor profile is being released tomorrow.     if you get Carnival and don't enjoy it, i'll buy it off of you. 
  
 http://www.fivefoldvapor.com/#!shop/c18pm
  
 review

  
  
 i watched Grimmgreen's review on the M17 mod.  it seems really cool.  he likes it alot.  comes in a really nice presentation box and seems to be well built.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I'm gonna get some of that juice. I had a bad experience with Mech Sauce and am no longer purchasing from them. It was my fault but hey. As long as it's closer to 20-$25 for a 120ml. Is it?


----------



## luberconn

it's $25 shipped.  flat cost.  nice quick shipping too.  they only sell them in 120mL size.  choice of 0,3,6mg nic.  i believe it's 70vg/30pg but it clouds up pretty good.  just as good as most of my 80/20 or max vg stuff i have.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

6mg highest is gonna kill me


----------



## luberconn

you drip above 6mg?  that's crazy.  if i drip too much 3mg i feel nauseous.  i mostly run mine on tanks.  you should buy some nic to add to it.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> Carnival is found at Five Fold Vapor.  He only offers the one flavor, sorta like Kite in Cloud.  holy cow, i just went to look up the link to copy, he's coming out with a new flavor which the flavor profile is being released tomorrow.     if you get Carnival and don't enjoy it, i'll buy it off of you.
> 
> http://www.fivefoldvapor.com/#!shop/c18pm
> 
> ...


 
 Anytime there's only one juice (or two now,) it better be damn good. That profile isn't something that interests me. I will remind myself to give it another look this 
 weekend and see what the new profile is all about.
  
 It may end up being the m17 later this month when they do the Shok. I'm probably going to have to get on a list for the m209, which is ******* stupid.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

luberconn said:


> you drip above 6mg?  that's crazy.  if i drip too much 3mg i feel nauseous.  i mostly run mine on tanks.  you should buy some nic to add to it.



Yeah,I normally drip and cloud chase with a 12. I'm a fiend for the nicotine lol.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I decided to try using N80 in Ni200 mode not expecting it to work. But it's actually working fantastic.


----------



## TrollDragon

smokeythepanda said:


> I decided to try using N80 in Ni200 mode not expecting it to work. But it's actually working fantastic.


 

 The resistance of N80 only changes by 0.03 ohms over a 500F range so I don't think you have a temperature controlable build. It's probably running in power mode and will burn the cotton on a dry coil.
  
 You should give NiFe 52 or SS 430 a try.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

trolldragon said:


> The resistance of N80 only changes by 0.03 ohms over a 500F range so I don't think you have a temperature controlable build. It's probably running in power mode and will burn the cotton on a dry coil.
> 
> You should give NiFe 52 or SS 430 a try.



It says it's running in TC mode. 50j,400F. Locked the resistance at .154,nothing is jumping around or anything. I ordered some 316L SS coils but those are for wattage mode I believe. And my mod doesn't have an SS mode anyways


----------



## luberconn

SS can be ran in TC or power mode.  i run mine both ways on my VTC mini.  24ga 316L.  it's my favorite wire at the moment.


----------



## fuego

nice vapes, cool stuff! Cant wait to get back on vaping and quit cig smoking.


----------



## paradoxper

fuego said:


> nice vapes, cool stuff! Cant wait to get back on vaping and quit cig smoking.


 
 DO IT!


----------



## fuego

paradoxper said:


> DO IT!


 
 I'll definitely buy a vape by the end of this month. Not sure yet how to build one. A friend of mine gave me a tank atomizer and its called evic. Hopefully thats a good one, I'll try it.


----------



## paradoxper

fuego said:


> I'll definitely buy a vape by the end of this month. Not sure yet how to build one. A friend of mine gave me a tank atomizer and its called evic. Hopefully thats a good one, I'll try it.


 
 Nothing wrong with starter kits. It's all a process - first getting off the nasties then exploring the rabbit hole.


----------



## skalkman

Sold my Reverso and ordered this sexy thing for my NexTiny CE.
 It's a JM Mods 26650 running the SX350JV2 board.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Might pick this up. 75w is good enough for me,and I love the looks. Plus you can't beat $35


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Sold my Reverso and ordered this sexy thing for my NexTiny CE.
> It's a JM Mods 26650 running the SX350JV2 board.


 
 That's fire, dude! Give me a DNA200 option and I'll toss my checkbook at JM Mods.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> That's fire, dude! Give me a DNA200 option and I'll toss my checkbook at JM Mods.


 
 The closest thing would be the M17 from Axisvapes.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> The closest thing would be the M17 from Axisvapes.


 
 It's weird how no one is really taking that market. Same thing with unregulated stab wood mods.


----------



## Deftone

smokeythepanda said:


> I finally ordered a tank. Been getting a little **** for this but I got the Triton V2. Always loved Aspire and it coming with 5 coil heads was a plus too


 
 probably because the triton was a failure from aspire.
  
 im using the Cleito at the moment at 50w and its flavor and vapor is incredible for a £20 tank


----------



## Deftone

luberconn said:


> yah, cuboid seems like a great mod for the price.  i really like my VTC mini, the new version is 75w and you can update the old VTC mini to 75w.  *only thing that sucks about the VTC mini is it really drains the batteries pretty quick.  not sure if it's the large screen or what.  i'm running it in temp control at 30-35watts.*
> 
> here's a pic of mine with the stock Tron-S tank it came with with nickel coil.


 
  
 i agree, i am forever charging mine. it is good but im going to keep my eye out for a new mod when i go to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Deftone

Shes beautiful, Snow Wolf Mini.


----------



## luberconn

smokeythepanda said:


> Might pick this up. 75w is good enough for me,and I love the looks. Plus you can't beat $35


 
  
 i ordered the new istick tc100w today for $35. 
  


deftone said:


> i agree, i am forever charging mine. it is good but im going to keep my eye out for a new mod when i go to the shop tomorrow.


 
  
 yah, other than having to change the battery frequently, i love the little powerhouse!  got the istick tc100w which is still fairly compact but a dual 18650 for longer battery life.  i should get it by Friday, i'll post pics. 
  
  
  


deftone said:


> Shes beautiful, Snow Wolf Mini.


 
  
 i haven't heard a ton on this one.  i thought it would have gotten a lot more popularity than it has.  seems like for the masses, the rx200 and cuboid have stolen the show .


----------



## WraithApe

@Deftone Digging the Binary juice. I'm vaping Array right now; gotta give Virus a go - sounds like a nice flavour combo.


----------



## skalkman

I'm just gonna leave this here.


----------



## paradoxper

Picked up the double dye today. Will try for the ShokWood depending on if they have the style I want. Not bad, though.


----------



## skalkman

Just noticed a new mode in the SX350JV2 bard. "Novice mode", it basically turns it into a "DNA75" in terms of features.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

$518 for some of those. TOTALLY not worth it IMO.


----------



## skalkman

smokeythepanda said:


> $518 for some of those. TOTALLY not worth it IMO.


 
 Don't buy one then.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Just noticed a new mode in the SX350JV2 bard. "Novice mode", it basically turns it into a "DNA75" in terms of features.


 
 Like i have a ******* clue what you're talking about. I watched PB's series on the DNA200 - What. LOL. So many features that will go unused....


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Like i have a ******* clue what you're talking about. I watched PB's series on the DNA200 - What. LOL. So many features that will go unused....


 
 With the new V2 board they added a metric asston of features similar to those of the DNA200. It's nice to see them give the users who don't give two squats about all the features an option to basically turn all of that of.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Picked up the double dye today. Will try for the ShokWood depending on if they have the style I want. Not bad, though.


 
 Have you had a look at the Hobo X? I know a guy that is selling his.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

skalkman said:


> Don't buy one then.



I wasn't really planning on it


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Have you had a look at the Hobo X? I know a guy that is selling his.


 
 I haven't seen too many Hobo's, but I really haven't found a grain of theirs that was appealing.
 Funny enough VapeOholic teased their stab wood mod which I think looks ok but that seems to be the SX chip as well.


----------



## Textfeud

My pride and joy (Gprov Alexander Mod SX350) with the Vaponaute Le Zephyr.


----------



## magnetik




----------



## TrollDragon

magnetik said:


>


 
 Nice!
 Is that your leather work?


----------



## magnetik

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> Is that your leather work?


 

 thanks! yes.  Leather work is a side hobby for me.. vape gear is a whole lot easier then holsters and sheaths.. so it's like I'm on vacation. lol
  
 Here is an leather armored Panzer DNA that I am working on currently.
  

  
 can't leave the mini-volt out.. hehe
  

  
 or the Vaporshark..


----------



## TrollDragon

magnetik said:


> thanks! yes.  Leather work is a side hobby for me.. vape gear is a whole lot easier then holsters and sheaths.. so it's like I'm on vacation. lol
> 
> Here is an leather armored Panzer DNA that I am working on currently.
> 
> ...


 
 Very impressive work!
 I imagine if you started a thread on ECF you could have more work that you ever wanted!


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

What's the story with batteries not firing at 4.2v? I've had an equal amount of people tell me they only charge to 4.2v and fire at 3.6v and then that they do fire at 4.2. After some testing these green Samsung 25r definitely fire at 4.2v. Atleast on this .16 build. It drops very swiftly from 4.2. About .1 increments every couple hits until it hits 3.6v then it drops about 1/10 as fast in about .01-.02 increments. But they're definitely firing down from 4.2v and not sagging directly down to 3.6v


----------



## paradoxper

I kind of really like it.


----------



## notfitforpublic

Are tubes totally dead?
 Kinda quit vaping recently and I have a ton of great authentic gear if any one is interested. Everything is authentic, and in great shape save for the Aquas (they have some scuffs) and really just need a decent cleaning to be back in 9/10 shape. I have both 500 and 650 tubes for all the mechs, plus spare springs, magnets, contacts, glass for the gennys, you name it and its all there. Still have the original packaging for a lot of them as well. Not looking for a ton of money, and no where near what I paid originally, but LOT sale only.
  
 Shoot me a PM if your interested or have questions.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

notfitforpublic said:


> Are tubes totally dead?
> Kinda quit vaping recently and I have a ton of great authentic gear if any one is interested. Everything is authentic, and in great shape save for the Aquas (they have some scuffs) and really just need a decent cleaning to be back in 9/10 shape. I have both 500 and 650 tubes for all the mechs, plus spare springs, magnets, contacts, glass for the gennys, you name it and its all there. Still have the original packaging for a lot of them as well. Not looking for a ton of money, and no where near what I paid originally, but LOT sale only.
> 
> Shoot me a PM if your interested or have questions.



Yeah I use tubes daily. But lot sale you say huh?


----------



## notfitforpublic

smokeythepanda said:


> Yeah I use tubes daily. But lot sale you say huh?




Indeed. I'd rather get rid of it all for cheap than trying to sell it indidually. Moving at the end of the month and need it gone.


----------



## paradoxper

Playin' with some aliens which seems all the rage these days.

  
 I'll be going through a few exotic coils. This is an M. Terk Alien coil.
  
 Bah. **** me. These aren't worth it. 
  
 Personally I don't like how soft the wire is still as I'm accustomed to 20g wire. I like the feeling that my 20g coil isn't going anywhere.
 In fact, these aliens decore rather easily.
  
 Are they a complete gimmick. Not quite. I can vape these wicks rather bone dry. Something I can't exactly do with my 20g builds.
 In that, I see some superior wicking efficiency due to the many spaces created, but I haven't noticed too much noticeable within capacity.
  
 Flavor, flavor, flavor and warmth - that is what I'm about. These offer good flavor, for sure. They seem to run cooler as there's more surface
 area for heat to dispense over. Running regulated this is fine - crank that wattage. Unregulated I'd need to build these lower.
  
 No wicking issues, no spitback. I've heard these are low maintenance. I won't leave this in long enough to find out. I'll try and do another alien as my
 last build experimenting to see how durable they truly are.
  
 Overall, not worth it, not even.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

paradoxper said:


> Playin' with some aliens which seems all the rage these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Not worth it. Simple Clapton types. are about the most I do. Regular,fused,flat person. 
Coils like these are about the most I'll do on any given day and feel the time was worth it.


----------



## paradoxper

Starting the morning right.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I picked up a 50ml of Slims E Juice and created my own flavor. 8% Candy Apple,5% Grape Bubblegum and .5% Spearmint. Overall,10/10. Slims is ******** amazing. Also picked up 60ml of Vape Wilds pre-steeped juices. Whoa whoa. Yeah I said Vape Wild. After a recommendation I picked up S+C (strawberry cream) and Murica (one of those red white and blue Popsicles). Too my surprise,both are somewhat decent. They've definitely stepped up their game since I had them last. S+C reminds me of Mothers Milk by Suicide Bunny (almost exactly but better) and it's less than half the price. Murica isn't half bad either. Pretty spot onto one of those Popsicles but it's a pretty heavy blue razz flavor. Gonna give both Vape Wilds a 6/10. Definitely better than my last order. But it's not on the same level as this Slims.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Might pick up the Mutation X234. The guy who made the original Mutation series went to Fogwind Vapor,then created the Alliance. Then created a new Mutation over at Fogwind. Kinda reminds me of the alliance,but it can be used as a 2 post,3 and 4 post. Oh and I picked up an iStick 100w TC over the RX200 for various reasons. Should be here soon


----------



## paradoxper

So many Mutation variations. I just saw there is a new X V4S as well. I ordered a Tsunami which is seemingly raging at the moment. The good thing, they're getting cheaper and cheaper by the year which is great for the industry and consumer.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

The Tsunami looks good but I prefer top airflow over bottom. Something like the Aeolus Lite.


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> The Tsunami looks good but I prefer top airflow over bottom. Something like the Aeolus Lite.


 
 I was not a fan of the Kennedy or Velocity really. I do like the improvement the Tsunami offers with the airflow tubes so I'll give it a shot.
 The Aeolus has made me a believer, er, a flat out fanboy for top airflow. Just want a 2 post deck upgrade and I can live happily ever after.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Screw the Tsunami,the Black Widow has your name all over it. It's got a turbine fan,but can be removed (thank god)


----------



## luberconn

that black widow looks corny.  i don't trust those ceramic decks either.  they are pretty fragile.  i don't see how a ceramic deck would help an rda.  i watched a review of the Evolve RDA.  i like the simple looks and quirks of it.  ohmboy josh approved.


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> Screw the Tsunami,the Black Widow has your name all over it. It's got a turbine fan,but can be removed (thank god)


 
 I looked at the Black Widow. In the end it seemed cheaply built and didn't quite fit my tastes. I'm not blindly into top airflow - the Hastur had a really interesting design but fell apart in execution. There's another in the Bo'sun but I seemed to have found out about it late and haven't seen it in stock.
  
 I also hope to see a smaller Aeronaut in the future as that without question is the most brilliant designed RDA on the market, it's just ******* big.


----------



## chillaxing

What... been on here for 2 yrs and never knew this place existed.  Most not wonder around this forum enough
  
  
 What up fellow vapers!


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

chillaxing said:


> What... been on here for 2 yrs and never knew this place existed.  Most not wonder around this forum enough
> 
> 
> What up fellow vapers!



What's up


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> What... been on here for 2 yrs and never knew this place existed.  Most not wonder around this forum enough
> 
> 
> What up fellow vapers!


 
 What are you vaping?


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

paradoxper said:


> What are you vaping?



And yeah,the Black Widow looked cool. But after further research it seems to be a pretty cheap product. My bad


----------



## chillaxing

Took this to work today


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I've heard mixed things on the Noisey Cricket. But I've heard even worse things about the RX200. My iStick 100w TC will be here today.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

My build for the week. 22g N80 core with a 34g Kanthal wrap.


----------



## chillaxing

smokeythepanda said:


> I've heard mixed things on the Noisey Cricket. But I've heard even worse things about the RX200. My iStick 100w TC will be here today.


 
  
  
 What have you heard?  Been using both for the past 2 months and like them both.  Ea has its merits and use for me.  I don't take either when I'm out and about.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

chillaxing said:


> What have you heard?  Been using both for the past 2 months and like them both.  Ea has its merits and use for me.  I don't take either when I'm out and about.



Well at the shop,lots of returns on the Cricket for button and bottom plate issues. As far the the RX,seems to have a lot of problems with charging and discharging. Matter of fact a couple batches of RX200's were recalled.


----------



## chillaxing

smokeythepanda said:


> Well at the shop,lots of returns on the Cricket for button and bottom plate issues. As far the the RX,seems to have a lot of problems with charging and discharging. Matter of fact a couple batches of RX200's were recalled.


 
  
  
 If you your returning the Cricket for button and bottom plate issue you shouldn't be usinig  a mech, especially a series and pinless mod like the Cricket. ****.... I had my cricket for month before I got an atty that had a long enough 510 pin for me to feel safe to use on it.  I love mechs for the simplicity and durability but they are not for noobs.
  
 If you not a noob, you seriously can't go wrong for $20 for a series mod.  This thing is a beast   8.4v!!!!
  
  
 But, this is the first that I've heard about  the recall.  I have heard of people having problems with the usb charging.  I take my batteries out to charge so i've never ran into that problem.


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> If you your returning the Cricket for button and bottom plate issue you shouldn't be usinig  a mech, especially a series and pinless mod like the Cricket. ****.... I had my cricket for month before I got an atty that had a long enough 510 pin for me to feel safe to use on it.  I love mechs for the simplicity and durability but they are not for noobs.
> 
> If you not a noob, you seriously can't go wrong for $20 for a series mod.  This thing is a beast   8.4v!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 There's a difference between defects from the device and improperly using the device. 
  
 The RX200 has issues with proper charging as well as a ****ty design on the 510. Last I heard they weren't supporting 510 issues, which is an immediate flag to stop supporting the company.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

paradoxper said:


> There's a difference between defects from the device and improperly using the device.
> 
> The RX200 has issues with proper charging as well as a ****ty design on the 510. Last I heard they weren't supporting 510 issues, which is an immediate flag to stop supporting the company.



Yeah,I also heard about the 510 issues. Something about if you screwed your atty in too much and you basically ruin the whole thing.


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> Yeah,I also heard about the 510 issues. Something about if you screwed your atty in too much and you basically ruin the whole thing.


 
 It's a cheap connector and there is no industry standard to follow. So eh, what can you do. It's a ****ty thing for them to refuse support, though.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

paradoxper said:


> It's a cheap connector and there is no industry standard to follow. So eh, what can you do. It's a ****ty thing for them to refuse support, though.



I agree wholeheartedly and that's why I don't support the RX200.


----------



## luberconn

i'm pretty sure the rx200 has the same 510 that's on all joyetech/wismec/eleaf products.  it's fairly shallow and you will have a gap with longer 510 connections.  if you try to force the gap, you can damage your 510 and they will not cover it.   my istick tc100w and vtc mini have this problem with some attys.  my Diablo RTA clones have long 510, so there is a gap.  on the vtc mini, even when tight, the atty wobbles if there is a gap.  i still support these companies because i'm not expecting good customer service from a company in China on a $35 mod.  i think their price/performance/value is great.


----------



## paradoxper

Just snagged another M17. Dig this one quite a bit and overall really enjoy the M17.


----------



## paradoxper

Moving on to an interlock alien coil.
  
 An improvement over an alien coil. This has hold over my skepticism. 
 Just as warm as 20g builds, but the flavor is more thick, wet and overall dense.
  
 I can definitely notice more capacity, although it is not night and day different.
  
 Again, these start to decore rather easily. And this aspect of these coils pisses me off to no end.
 They're big coils, but they're so soft and easily deform - compared to lower gauge, that is.
  
 Fuss with the drill, the wires, your time and energy. Eh, these are kind of worth it.
 This doesn't blow away 20g or even 22g builds but it is a better overall experience.
  
 Overall, kinda worth it. Sort of. And they're so ******* pretty.


----------



## skalkman

Picked up a DNA200 reuleaux a few days ago. Much prefer this to the RX200.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Picked up a DNA200 reuleaux a few days ago. Much prefer this to the RX200.


 
 That's like 3 months of battery life at 25 watts.


----------



## luberconn

i think this sigelei 213w is going to be my next mod.  very small dual 18650 with all the functions i want.  TC for ni, ti, SS and TCR's.  it's also real carbon fiber, none of that fake schiit.  i've also got a decimus mod and moonshot RTA on the way.  weeeeeeeee


----------



## paradoxper

She's a pretty one.


----------



## chillaxing

Hope I didn't offend anyone with my comments the other day.  Just a pet peeve of mine when B&Ms sell noobs mechs, and that noob goes blows up his face because he wasn't informed.
  
 I did see some people having pin problems, but others where saying that its an easy fix by replacing that pin yourself.  Understandable that people get upset when you pay $70 for a unit and it fails on you within a couple of months.
  
  


paradoxper said:


> She's a pretty one.


 
  
  
 what juice is that and what flavor?


----------



## chillaxing

Got this going today
  

  
  
 Love the mutank.  Great flava


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> Hope I didn't offend anyone with my comments the other day.  Just a pet peeve of mine when B&Ms sell noobs mechs, and that noob goes blows up his face because he wasn't informed.
> 
> I did see some people having pin problems, but others where saying that its an easy fix by replacing that pin yourself.  Understandable that people get upset when you pay $70 for a unit and it fails on you within a couple of months.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't think there was really anything to be offended by. Just a discussion. I do agree with shops needing to step their game up. Back to the big vape boom - a great many shops i've been to do not give a single ****. No noob should start with any dripper/RTA or other open system anyways unless helped along by a more experienced friend, IMO.
  
 I didn't want to imply it was some mass problem affecting everyone. Just that there are/were issues and they weren't being addressed.
  
 It's Grenada and it's an anise base with a tropical fruit(s) backend.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I've never owned or liked Sigelei products,but that 213w is beautiful. Especially the gold version.


----------



## chillaxing

paradoxper said:


> I don't think there was really anything to be offended by. Just a discussion. I do agree with shops needing to step their game up. Back to the big vape boom - a great many shops i've been to do not give a single ****. No noob should start with any dripper/RTA or other open system anyways unless helped along by a more experienced friend, IMO.
> 
> I didn't want to imply it was some mass problem affecting everyone. Just that there are/were issues and they weren't being addressed.
> 
> It's Grenada and it's an anise base with a tropical fruit(s) backend.


 
  
  
 Nice I like anise flavor juices.  still have a couple of bottles of Pluid.  Gonna have to get me a bottle of grenada.
  
 why is yours so milky instead of transparent like the ones i'm seeing on Giants?  Did you ad something or is that what happens when you shake it up.  That is what happens with pluid.  Nice transparent green until you shake it then it becomes milky.


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> Nice I like anise flavor juices.  still have a couple of bottles of Pluid.  Gonna have to get me a bottle of grenada.
> 
> why is yours so milky instead of transparent like the ones i'm seeing on Giants?  Did you ad something or is that what happens when you shake it up.  That is what happens with pluid.  Nice transparent green until you shake it then it becomes milky.


 
 I like Pluid as well. I've probably been through 50-60 different anise/absinthe blends and Grenada is all I vape.
  
 Yea, it was shaken.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Yihi Q Class 200w


----------



## Big Kev

paradoxper said:


> I like Pluid as well. I've probably been through 50-60 different anise/absinthe blends and Grenada is all I vape.
> 
> Yea, it was shaken.


 
 I've got 100ml of Scorpion Blood by Mido, which is pretty similar to Pluid, over here in the UK and very nice it is too.
  
 I've been vaping for over two years now and have accumulated far too much hardware, which I'll have to sell on at some point, but during that time, I really struggle for flavour and I get virtually nothing from [re made juices, so mainly make my own. 
  
 I've been having issues with my Noisy Cricket as well, cutting out all the time.


----------



## chillaxing

big kev said:


> I've got 100ml of Scorpion Blood by Mido, which is pretty similar to Pluid, over here in the UK and very nice it is too.
> 
> I've been vaping for over two years now and have accumulated far too much hardware, which I'll have to sell on at some point, but during that time, I really struggle for flavour and I get virtually nothing from [re made juices, so mainly make my own.
> 
> I've been having issues with my Noisy Cricket as well, cutting out all the time.


 
  
  
 Man, would like to get my hands on some scorpion blood.  I just can't deal with suppliers that make it incredibly hard for you to get there product.  don't know if it still like that with scorpion, but it was that way 2yrs ago.
  
 Have you taken the cricket apart and checked all the contacts.  How long did you use the cricket before experiencing miss fires?  I've been using for awhile and nothing has gone wrong.  I take it apart monthly to do a cleaning.


----------



## Big Kev

chillaxing said:


> Man, would like to get my hands on some scorpion blood.  I just can't deal with suppliers that make it incredibly hard for you to get there product.  don't know if it still like that with scorpion, but it was that way 2yrs ago.
> 
> Have you taken the cricket apart and checked all the contacts.  How long did you use the cricket before experiencing miss fires?  I've been using for awhile and nothing has gone wrong.  I take it apart monthly to do a cleaning.


 
 You can get hold of Scorpion Blood from "Scorpion Blood by Mido" on Facebook, have you tried it before?  I like Pluid as well, but Murdock makes it too difficult to get hold of, which is goddam annoying, as you say.
  
 I regularly clean the switch and 510, plus the bottom section now and then and there's no battery rattle, so I'm rather perplexed.  It is annoying, as the vape with my Doge V3 is superb.
  
  
  
  
  
forpion Blood By Mido


----------



## paradoxper

Scorpion Blood is also quite good.
  
 Pluid is fare more accessible these days. Hell, you can buy it in bulk from Vaping Watch or
 use Giant Vapes. There's also a FB group (murdock flavors or some ****) where his liquids are sold in small batches for special deals.


----------



## luberconn

i just ordered an Augvape Boreas tank.  can't wait to get it.  quite the change from my usual mini/nano tanks that i've been messing with. 
  
 it's a 25mm tank with 17mm build deck and 8ml juice capacity.  wicks like an aromamizer which was one of my favorites.  so an aromamizer on steroids basically.  i thought about the aromamizer supreme, but i like simple streamline looks of this one better.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> i just ordered an Augvape Boreas tank.  can't wait to get it.  quite the change from my usual mini/nano tanks that i've been messing with.
> 
> it's a 25mm tank with 17mm build deck and 8ml juice capacity.  wicks like an aromamizer which was one of my favorites.  so an aromamizer on steroids basically.  i thought about the aromamizer supreme, but i like simple streamline looks of this one better.


 
 Sweet!
 One of the users over on ECF helped design that tank.

 Your K.Loud G+, is it any good? I have a CoV Mini Volt coming in and need a nice small tank to put on it like the K.Loud or Goblin Mini V2.


----------



## paradoxper

LMAO. Axis just did a huge drop and suckered me into another.


----------



## chillaxing

Thats niiiice?
  
 How many coins?  would have loved that red one you have


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> Thats niiiice?
> 
> How many coins?  would have loved that red one you have


 
 $508 this go.
  
 You may have it, if you wish.


----------



## jmwreck

I just got my 1st (noob) setup  
  
 Cuboid with Lemo 2


----------



## paradoxper

jmwreck said:


> I just got my 1st (noob) setup
> 
> Cuboid with Lemo 2


 
 Congrats! How are you enjoying vaping?


----------



## jmwreck

paradoxper said:


> Congrats! How are you enjoying vaping?


 
 It will be my 2nd day of vaping, I'm not a heavy smoker, I smoke less than 10 sticks a day. I wanted to consider vaping to fill in those times that I want to light a stick.
  
 It works so far and I like the scent of it, I'm also a DIY person so I enjoyed tweaking and whatnot.
  
 I enjoyed it so much that I ordered an evic mini with griffin for my office usage and by the way, vaping is illegal here.


----------



## paradoxper

jmwreck said:


> It will be my 2nd day of vaping, I'm not a heavy smoker, I smoke less than 10 sticks a day. I wanted to consider vaping to fill in those times that I want to light a stick.
> 
> It works so far and I like the scent of it, I'm also a DIY person so I enjoyed tweaking and whatnot.
> 
> I enjoyed it so much that I ordered an evic mini with griffin for my office usage and by the way, vaping is illegal here.


 
 Where are you located California or Florida? Ha. It's a good thing you can do damn well as you please in your own personal space.


----------



## chillaxing

paradoxper said:


> Where are you located California or Florida? Ha. It's a good thing you can do damn well as you please in your own personal space.


 
  
  
 I live in cali and it's not illegal here.  if thats what your referring


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> I live in cali and it's not illegal here.  if thats what your referring


 
 It was definitely sarcasm due to the criticism vaping is receiving in those parts. I'm not aware of anywhere where vaping is illegal.


----------



## jmwreck

..


----------



## jmwreck

continuation from the post above:

the equipment is quite expensive here too since the items came across the border


----------



## paradoxper

jmwreck said:


> continuation from the post above:
> 
> the equipment is quite expensive here too since the items came across the border


 
 I've heard it's quite bad.


----------



## paradoxper

Staple staggered fused clapton. 
  
 Yea, this matches the interlock. May not be as warm overall, but the retention of flavor is impressive, no doubt. Again, wicking properties seem efficient but I don't notice much difference in capacity.
 The interlock does seem to hold more liquid comparatively to anything I've tried. Still, it's a negligible difference.
  
 I do like how these haven't easily decored. Still ******* hate how soft the wires are. I feel it will forever be a pet peeve of mine. Obviously not a deal breaker of any sort.
  
 Overall, sort of worth it. I prefer an interlock but could live with the staple staggered fused claptons just as well.
  
 I also have the Tsunami so perhaps I'll do another run-through with that, or I may not. I can't be bothered
 to fuss with that RDA as of yet anyways.


----------



## chillaxing

Thats nice looking.  I need to try me some elaborate builds.  I'm lazy and just do regular wraps with 22, 24 awg


----------



## paradoxper

Any of you Avocado guys interested in the Theorem? I went ahead and ordered one as it's the first tank to really grab my attention.


----------



## ssag

Latest addition to my collection. Taifun GT II Air + Vireo Maxi from smokerstore.


----------



## paradoxper

ssag said:


> Latest addition to my collection. Taifun GT II Air + Vireo Maxi from smokerstore.


 
 Still enjoy the aesthetics of mechs. Sleek combo, dude.


----------



## luberconn

trolldragon said:


> Sweet!
> One of the users over on ECF helped design that tank.
> 
> Your K.Loud G+, is it any good? I have a CoV Mini Volt coming in and need a nice small tank to put on it like the K.Loud or Goblin Mini V2.


 
  
 yup, she answered a couple of my questions about the tank before it came out and before she got booted.  i ordered the black one, i should get it next week 
  
 yah man.  it's more of a MTL than a direct lung hitter.  you can still do lungers but it's fairly restrictive.  i havent been using mine much. i screwed down one of the screws too tight and it cracked the top tank section slightly so juice leaks a tiny bit when it's filled to the top.  so if you get one, be careful.  also, be careful dry firing your coil.  i melted my insulator the first build i put on it.  lol.  i dunno if it's PEEK they used for it or even delrin.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> yup, she answered a couple of my questions about the tank before it came out and before she got booted.  i ordered the black one, i should get it next week
> 
> yah man.  it's more of a MTL than a direct lung hitter.  you can still do lungers but it's fairly restrictive.  i havent been using mine much. i screwed down one of the screws too tight and it cracked the top tank section slightly so juice leaks a tiny bit when it's filled to the top.  so if you get one, be careful.  also, be careful dry firing your coil.  i melted my insulator the first build i put on it.  lol.  i dunno if it's PEEK they used for it or even delrin.


 
 Thanks for the info!

 I picked up a Goblin Mini V2, Stumpy, Hannya post less RTA and a Moonshot. I think I'll pass on the K.loud G+ then for now.

 Roxy is over on VU now as well as a bunch from ECF that are pissed at the mods/admins for fking her over.


----------



## luberconn

trolldragon said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I picked up a Goblin Mini V2, Stumpy, Hannya post less RTA and a Moonshot. I think I'll pass on the K.loud G+ then for now.
> 
> Roxy is over on VU now as well as a bunch from ECF that are pissed at the mods/admins for fking her over.


 
  
 moonshot is sweet.  just got one last week.  i've done a 24g SS build and a clapton build so far.  both hit nicely.  it's a little bit of a tricky build, but i'm sure you've already heard that.  it actually wasn't too bad to build. 
  

  

  
 SS build
  

  
 clapton


----------



## paradoxper

Small goal for this year is to revisit old liquids I didn't quite care for or flat out hated. This is all from a flavor standpoint, not quality.


 


Maha Ras - One of the strangest flavors I'd ever had. It made my stomach churn with aggression. It's a erry-esque incense profile.


 


Today, well, I don't love it. However, I find that I don't hate it. It's far from an ADV. The flavors are still very strong and I enjoy that aspect.


This is something I can pickup in the evening for a hour. I do almost quite like it mixed with Grenada as it blunts that heavy fronted incense.


 


Still, it remains a rather unique flavor and it provides that weird spice of life. 


 





Bah. 30ml Maha spiked with 30ml Grenada. Heavenly. The floral cedar is an addictive combination with that fronting anise bite. This may be an ADV after-all.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

luberconn said:


> moonshot is sweet.  just got one last week.  i've done a 24g SS build and a clapton build so far.  both hit nicely.  it's a little bit of a tricky build, but i'm sure you've already heard that.  it actually wasn't too bad to build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recently just picked up the updated 120w TC iStick. For $35,it's good. But I'm finding it to be a little underpowered. Atleast compared to my old IPV 4s. Having to run all my coils at 60-75w+ on this iStick but I never had to go over like 45w on the IPV,even with claptons. But I believe the IPV 4 unlike most mods actually ran a bit above the set wattage,instead of lower like a lot of mods.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Everyone has these fancy builds and I'm just running some 24g twisted coils. They still hit nice,none the less.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Another gripe about the iStick is mine tends to get extremely hot. To the point where I can't even hold it


----------



## TrollDragon

smokeythepanda said:


> Another gripe about the iStick is mine tends to get extremely hot. To the point where I can't even hold it


 
 Sounds like it is getting close to a nasty battery failure it you are running it that hot.

 What build resistance, wattage and battery type are you running?


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

trolldragon said:


> Sounds like it is getting close to a nasty battery failure it you are running it that hot.
> 
> 
> What build resistance, wattage and battery type are you running?



.18,75w and the newest green Samsung 25r. I know it's not the batteries,I've used 25r around 50-65a many many times without issues. So I doubt they'd be having issues on a parallel regulated box at 75w


----------



## Big Kev

smokeythepanda said:


> .18,75w and the newest green Samsung 25r. I know it's not the batteries,I've used 25r around 50-65a many many times without issues. So I doubt they'd be having issues on a parallel regulated box at 75w


 
 If your mod is running too hot to handle, DO NOT USE IT, seriously, it's shorting out mate and will explode.   
  
 50-65a, I hope you mean 50-65w?
  
 Do you have any other batteries to try out with the mod and have you tried any other atty's with the iStick?
  
 Also, are you certain the 25R's are genuine, there are a lot of fakes out there and they are dangerous.
  
 One other thing, do the batteries have any rips/tears in them, if so, they need to be rewrapped/replaced?


----------



## TrollDragon

smokeythepanda said:


> .18,75w and the newest green Samsung 25r. I know it's not the batteries,I've used 25r around 50-65a many many times without issues. So I doubt they'd be having issues on a parallel regulated box at 75w


 

 I don't see any reports about the 100W running hot, but you are close to the limits of 0.15 and 25A for the circuit board.
 Try a higher build like 0.4 and see if it overheats then.


----------



## paradoxper

Perhaps it's the ****ed USB charging? I can't believe it would be the chips amp limit especially at 18w.
  
 Did you try bypass mode to see if it did the same thing?


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Perhaps it's the ****ed USB charging? I can't believe it would be the chips amp limit especially at 18w.
> 
> Did you try bypass mode to see if it did the same thing?


 

 Where did the 18W come from?


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Where did the 18W come from?


 
 Sorry it was early. At .18 and 75W there shouldn't be any issue. Especially running in parallel.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

big kev said:


> If your mod is running too hot to handle, DO NOT USE IT, seriously, it's shorting out mate and will explode.
> 
> 50-65a, I hope you mean 50-65w?
> 
> ...



No I meant amps. Usually I'm a big unregulated guy. I tend to build around .08-.1 on tubes. Around .12-.16 on series and down to .04 on parallel. But no,I literally just got these batteries a week or two ago. They're still in mint shape


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Yeah I don't use the USB charger. External charging only


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Also the iStick 100w TC uses the EXACT same board as the RX200 but dialed down to 120w then buck boosted to 10v. Which I believe would have a higher amp limit than 25. I'm thinking more around 40a.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

trolldragon said:


> I don't see any reports about the 100W running hot, but you are close to the limits of 0.15 and 25A for the circuit board.
> Try a higher build like 0.4 and see if it overheats then.



I think you're thinking of the original iStick. The new model fires down to .10


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> I think you're thinking of the original iStick. The new model fires down to .10


 
 Coil resistance doesn't matter anyways. If your mod is burning up, how are the batteries?


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

It doesn't really happen often. Just every once in a while when I'm vaping extremely hard. Think it's more a heat transfer from Atty to mod. The 510 sucks too,can't build on it without it wobbling and feeling like it's gonna break. Aside from those things and seeming a bit underpowered it's a nice mod. Being parallel the battery life seems like FOREVER. Been vaping on the same batteries pretty hard since yesterday morning at 75w and I'm still around 70-75% battery.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Albeit my BIGGEST con with the iStick 100w TC is the fact it's not a VV/VW mod like the original iStick 100w. Kinda disappointing,not sure why they would remove it.


----------



## luberconn

smokeythepanda said:


> I recently just picked up the updated 120w TC iStick. For $35,it's good. But I'm finding it to be a little underpowered. Atleast compared to my old IPV 4s. Having to run all my coils at 60-75w+ on this iStick but I never had to go over like 45w on the IPV,even with claptons. But I believe the IPV 4 unlike most mods actually ran a bit above the set wattage,instead of lower like a lot of mods.


 
  
 i find the wattage to be on par with all of my other mods.  maybe yours is a dud?  i was running my diablos at 50-70w on all of my mods. 
  
  


trolldragon said:


> Sounds like it is getting close to a nasty battery failure it you are running it that hot.
> 
> What build resistance, wattage and battery type are you running?


 
  
 yah, shouldnt be getting that hot.  if i'm chaining it at 60-80w it gets warm.  but every mod i've used gets warm at that power if chaining. it shouldn't be getting HOT. 
  


smokeythepanda said:


> .18,75w and the newest green Samsung 25r. I know it's not the batteries,I've used 25r around 50-65a many many times without issues. So I doubt they'd be having issues on a parallel regulated box at 75w


 
  
 with these high wattage devices, you don't need to build low anymore like you would with a mech.  some of the best vape i'm getting now is that 3mm dual 7 wrap clapton build.  (i sent you some of that wire).  it comes in at .55ohm and i vape it 60-80w.  slight ramp up time, but nothing like a mech.  it puts out tons of flavor and vapor.


----------



## luberconn

some of my current setups.  my favorites right now are the Decimus with Moonshot topper and that little mini Atto with le Magister clone topper.


----------



## Textfeud

Right now I have the Vapor Flask SX with Vicious Ant Prodigy, the Limelight DNA40 with Vaponaute Le Zephyr and the Gprov Alexander Mod that will get the new Squape X Dream when it's released. Also thinking off the Petri V2 by Dotmod. Seems like a very good RDA. 
  
@luberconn: How is the Le Magister clone? I like the Le Zephyr so the Magister has my interest. 
  
 I have a Vaporflask DNA40 that can go for a good price if anyone is interested in that one!


----------



## luberconn

textfeud said:


> Right now I have the Vapor Flask SX with Vicious Ant Prodigy, the Limelight DNA40 with Vaponaute Le Zephyr and the Gprov Alexander Mod that will get the new Squape X Dream when it's released. Also thinking off the Petri V2 by Dotmod. Seems like a very good RDA.
> 
> @luberconn: How is the Le Magister clone? I like the Le Zephyr so the Magister has my interest.
> 
> I have a Vaporflask DNA40 that can go for a good price if anyone is interested in that one!


 
  
 hey TF.  i really like the Le Magister clone.  easy build, nice restricted lung hit and MTL hits.  nice warm flavorful vape.  juice capacity is awesome.  it's pretty much a tank disguised as an RDA.  real similar to the Zephyr but without the chamber reducer and designed for horizontal build vs vertical.


----------



## Textfeud

Sounds like the Le Zephyr indeed! Might go look for a clone but first I will buy the Petri V2 I think.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Torn between the Twisted Messes V2 and the Tsunami. Reeeeeeally wants a TM but the Tsunami is less than half the price. $30 vs $70. Really just wanna do big builds. The Tsunami should be fine,the post slots on that thing are gigantic.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

With the release of the Tsunami 24mm (Coming soon according to VaporDNA) I think that's gonna have to be my pick.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Ive been using N80 primarily. I can say I really don't note much difference between it and Kanthal as far as basic builds. For basic builds I actually prefer Kanthal because the ohms are easier to work with if I wanted to do something like a standard quad coil (man I love quads) but here's where my opinion starts to vary. When it comes to builds such as claptons,I feel N80 COMPLETLEY blows Kanthal out of the water. 22g N80 core builds simply blow away almost any Kanthal build I've tried. At the end of the day,Titanium or SS provide the most flavorful vapes,though.

Perhaps the most notable difference though is wire life. Despite what the Internet tells me,I've been finding N80 outlasts Kanthal by far. With my Kanthal builds gunking up within a day or two,while I can easily vape on the same N80 coils for 1 week+


----------



## Big Kev

I have Kanthal coils that are still going after 4 months or longer mate, a dry burn every now and then and they should last you a long time mate.
  
 My Clapton's should last even longer.


----------



## luberconn

yah, gunk doesn't mean your coils are done.  i dry fire and give them a dunk in water, then rewick.  i haven't mess with nichrome wires yet, but i can see them working better with thick wires/builds because of the quick ramp up time compared to A1.
  
 i preordered that Sigelei 213w yesterday  should have it by month's end hopefully.


----------



## TrollDragon

After I picked up the roll of SS430 from Unkamen I have not used anything else for TC or regular power coils. Ti, Ni and Kanthal have all taken up permanent residence in the build box. The Unk stuff is only 28g but can be double or triple twisted if you want a heavier gauge. You could also order larger gauge SS430 from the Mesh Company that have it all the way up to 19g.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

big kev said:


> I have Kanthal coils that are still going after 4 months or longer mate, a dry burn every now and then and they should last you a long time mate.
> 
> My Clapton's should last even longer.



Yeah,I just don't do that. I'd rather just build some fresh coils. Usually when I notice a decrease in flavor and vapor production. Usually not until they're quite gunky. I just find Kanthal tends to gunk up a lot faster. Also you're crazy,my friend uses his coils for like a month at a time and the end results are always horribly unacceptable. Usually more gunk than coil and wick. 4 months is just pushing it.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

luberconn said:


> yah, gunk doesn't mean your coils are done.  i dry fire and give them a dunk in water, then rewick.  i haven't mess with nichrome wires yet, but i can see them working better with thick wires/builds because of the quick ramp up time compared to A1.
> 
> i preordered that Sigelei 213w yesterday  should have it by month's end hopefully.



Lucky. I want that 213w...


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

trolldragon said:


> After I picked up the roll of SS430 from Unkamen I have not used anything else for TC or regular power coils. Ti, Ni and Kanthal have all taken up permanent residence in the build box. The Unk stuff is only 28g but can be double or triple twisted if you want a heavier gauge. You could also order larger gauge SS430 from the Mesh Company that have it all the way up to 19g.



Ni200 is by far the worst wire to me. Just never got anything good from it. TC wise,Ti just blows Ni200 out of the water in every way. Twisted Ti builds are godly flavor wise.


----------



## luberconn

trolldragon said:


> After I picked up the roll of SS430 from Unkamen I have not used anything else for TC or regular power coils. Ti, Ni and Kanthal have all taken up permanent residence in the build box. The Unk stuff is only 28g but can be double or triple twisted if you want a heavier gauge. You could also order larger gauge SS430 from the Mesh Company that have it all the way up to 19g.


 
  
 i haven't tried SS430.  i've only got 24g SS316L.  love it.  other than my premade clapton wire, SS316L is pretty much all i've been using.  been using it spaced with TC and regular micro in power mode.


----------



## luberconn

smokeythepanda said:


> Lucky. I want that 213w...


 
  
 yah man, i'm excited about this one.  at Vapenw, they give 20% off preorders.  so it came to $109 shipped and comes wiht 2x LG HG2 batteries.
  
 so i'll probably be selling my Decimus 150w and Istick TC100W fairly soon.


----------



## Textfeud

Received the Petri V2 today, lovely RDA. Now I'm awaiting the Squape X dream. Just 15 days more until release


----------



## chillaxing

Like how dotmods look. They are so elegant. 

That Petri is on sale right now, right?


----------



## Textfeud

chillaxing said:


> Like how dotmods look. They are so elegant.
> 
> That Petri is on sale right now, right?


 
 No clue. I paid 99 euro for it. It might be on sale in the States though. Normally cost 90$. For me it's worth it because I have a total of 3 sets (mod+RTA/RDA). I don't have 30 atty's laying around so I want my gear to be very well made and not break when I look at it hehe. And yes, it's very elegant and slick looking. It's also extremely well made and the top cap comes off easily. Lovely!


----------



## Big Kev

Also waiting for the Squape X release and am liking the Aromamizer Supreme at the moment, dual Alien coils @ 0.14 and 100w, a great vape.


----------



## TrollDragon

big kev said:


> Also waiting for the Squape X release and am liking the Aromamizer Supreme at the moment, dual Alien coils @ 0.14 and 100w, a great vape.


 

 Hopefully the SQuape X will be excellent! I'll have to change my graphic...
 
​


----------



## TrollDragon

Vape gear arrived...

 C.o.V. Mini Volt, excellent little mod for my GEM at 15W.
 Stumpy with a centered 26/36 fused Clapton is very tasty.
 Hannya postless RTA is a PoS, machining is very poor, trying to get a replacement or parts to fix it from 101 Vape now.
 Still waiting on the Authentic Moonshot to arrive.


----------



## luberconn

nice TD!   i just got the Boreas in.  so far she's dope!!!  got some A1 3mm 26/32 7wrap claptons in there.  .55ohm @100w.  flavor and vapor is awesome.  my favorite piece of gear to date.  thing holds 8ml of juice too.   it will be my at home go-to atty.  moonshot will probably be my out n about atty cause it kicks butt in a smaller form factor.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> nice TD!   i just got the Boreas in.  so far she's dope!!!  got some A1 3mm 26/32 7wrap claptons in there.  .55ohm @100w.  flavor and vapor is awesome.  my favorite piece of gear to date.  thing holds 8ml of juice too.   it will be my at home go-to atty.  moonshot will probably be my out n about atty cause it kicks butt in a smaller form factor.


 
 Looks excellent on the Decimus!
  
 I read that she really burns through the joose too. I am going to wait till Roxy's Merlin tank comes out, as it is not as power hungry.


----------



## paradoxper

Bledan Lotus - Not my kind of Murdock flavor.
  
 Still don't like it at all. Never will. It's a spiced-ish Sprite. Feels like there are undertones of Maha Ras in there but it's a different style or pinch.
  
 Overall: Bleh. This profile seems too light in flavor. It lacks meat and anything truly inspiring. 
  
 What ruins this liquid for me; apart from the light flavor, there is a vanilla-ginger tone I get and I don't get on with those sweet overtones in liquids. 
  
 Now, let's try to save face and see if Grenada can salvage this wreckage ( I highly doubt it but no looking back.)
  
 Nope. No go. On to the next.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Ordered my Tsunami RDA for 24.88 from Element Vapes page on eBay. Was doing some browsing and I found out vape sites prices on eBay are a bit cheaper than their actual sites. Haven't paid this cheap on an authentic piece of gear for a while.


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> Ordered my Tsunami RDA for 24.88 from Element Vapes page on eBay. Was doing some browsing and I found out vape sites prices on eBay are a bit cheaper than their actual sites. Haven't paid this cheap on an authentic piece of gear for a while.


 
 I finally built the Tsunami. I hate bottom airflow. Everything feels so airy. Had this problem with the Aeronaut. Flavor is pretty good, though.
 Aeolus killed the game for me.


----------



## Big Kev

Funny that, I love the flexibility of the Aeronaut, vaping it as I type.   I also like the Snapdragon V1.5 and Doge V3, made me take up dripping again.


----------



## paradoxper

big kev said:


> Funny that, I love the flexibility of the Aeronaut, vaping it as I type.   I also like the Snapdragon V1.5 and Doge V3, made me take up dripping again.


 
 The Aeronaut is brilliant. I do still use mine at home. I have a vast preference for the Aeolus and top airflow draw.
 I also rock my Tsunami for single coil duty and do enjoy it.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

big kev said:


> Funny that, I love the flexibility of the Aeronaut, vaping it as I type.   I also like the Snapdragon V1.5 and Doge V3, made me take up dripping again.



I was going to order the Dog3 instead of the Tsunami but I really needed something with bigger post holes than 2mm although they offer a 3mm 3 post option most of my builds have a lot of wraps and don't center right on 3 post designs.


----------



## luberconn

the Boreas and Moonshot made me forget about RDA's.  i'm getting so much vapor and flavor without having to drip.  it's been great. 
  
  
 also loving this istick pico.  perfect little mod for me since i primarily vape 15-55w.  it's so compact and really like the looks and feel of it in my hand.


----------



## paradoxper

As they say, put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## paradoxper

Also grabbed a few bottles of Glowing Streetlight.


----------



## chillaxing

luberconn said:


> the Boreas and Moonshot made me forget about RDA's.  i'm getting so much vapor and flavor without having to drip.  it's been great.
> 
> 
> also loving this istick pico.  perfect little mod for me since i primarily vape 15-55w.  it's so compact and really like the looks and feel of it in my hand.


 
  
  
 how does the moonshot do in terms of leakage?   I can't deal with leaking, thats why I mostly use Goblin mini v2 and Mutank Indulgence for my tank setups.
  
  
 Flavor is awesome on both those tanks too, especially the mutank.  Didn't think it was going to give good flavor since it was deemed a cloud chaser tank


----------



## luberconn

i got a little leaking on my first build on the moonshot.  but i put more wick in my next few builds and have zero leaks.  flavor and vapor is top notch on the moonshot.   i dont think the goblin can touch the moonshot in flavor or vapor.  i don't have the v2, but i think the deck is the exact same as V1. 
  
 i hear you, to me, a leaky tank is probably my biggest downfall a tank can have.  my Boreas was leaking after topfill too, but i think i have it figured out.  the Boreas has the best flavor/vapor production out of any tank IMO. 
  
 i have an el diablo RTA and it produces some awesome flavor/vape, but i don't use it anymore cause i get leaks after top filling 
  
  
  
 threw the magister clone on the pico and used it quite a bit this weekend.  it's a nice combo.


----------



## paradoxper

Don't much give into hyperbole. I'll try not here.
  
 I've been fussing with different claptons since it's a road I've avoided. In that, I've become a fan of Alien Coils. However, I've been disappointed with how
 soft the wires are and more let down by how fast these Aliens wore. It was said they were to last, but not even a month out I sensed performance drop off.
  
 I hate rebuilding. I'm quite over the fuss of what's all the rage this week or month. I do enjoy the improved wicking/flavor claptons provide, though.
  
 So a little more fuss. I ended up finding out lower gauge is the way and the truth, and the light. 32 and 24g. The results, quite astonishing.
  
 Without any question this is the most rich and dense flavor I've ever experienced. I'd argue this is as clean as mesh but still providing meat to the bones.
 And I'll admit, at times, the flavor almost seems too intense or rich. 
  
 In fact, Grenada does taste a bit different. It tastes entirely more awesome.
  
 It's not night and day different, no. It is, however, completely apparent and appreciable. Other characteristics I've noticed - much less wear on the coil, less wear on the cotton. Even with a warmer sustained vape. And it's at best nominally warmer.
  
 I think this may go back to - I don't care for nichrome. Flavor just pops and pops leaving it out.
  
 Anyways, apologies for the rant. This was a bit revelatory for me.


----------



## chillaxing

luberconn said:


> i got a little leaking on my first build on the moonshot.  but i put more wick in my next few builds and have zero leaks.  flavor and vapor is top notch on the moonshot.   i dont think the goblin can touch the moonshot in flavor or vapor.  i don't have the v2, but i think the deck is the exact same as V1.
> 
> i hear you, to me, a leaky tank is probably my biggest downfall a tank can have.  my Boreas was leaking after topfill too, but i think i have it figured out.  the Boreas has the best flavor/vapor production out of any tank IMO.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 yup, thats why i'm getting rid my Bellus.  ******* thing sucks.  Leaks all over the place after a refill.
  
  
 I think i"m going to try that moonshot.  Hows building on that thing compared to others.  I'm looking at that deck, and i'm not to found of it right now....


----------



## luberconn

chillaxing said:


> yup, thats why i'm getting rid my Bellus.  ******* thing sucks.  Leaks all over the place after a refill.
> 
> 
> I think i"m going to try that moonshot.  Hows building on that thing compared to others.  I'm looking at that deck, and i'm not to found of it right now....


 
  
 it's not the easiest, but it's not the worst.  there's several little tricks, like you can "lock" the deck in place using the smaller allen key provided.  and you'll get to know how to do your leads.  feed them in and then you have to lift the coil up over the air holes.  i've done 4 builds on mine so far and none were overly difficult.  wicking is sorta tricky if you don't know what to look for.  in most vids, they tell you to put the barrel on over the cotton and cut them at the base of the barrel.  you want to leave some extra because when you pull down on the cotton tails, it will pull the cotton down too low to cover the juice holes. 
  
 you'll figure it out and it is worth your while.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Anyone here build coils? I'm looking to buy some,but I don't wanna pay $10+ for a pair somewhere else online. Looking for 
Alien Coils
Stappled Staggered Fused Claptons
Or really any advanced builds like these. Even something just like regular fused claptons.


----------



## paradoxper

smokeythepanda said:


> Anyone here build coils? I'm looking to buy some,but I don't wanna pay $10+ for a pair somewhere else online. Looking for
> Alien Coils
> Stappled Staggered Fused Claptons
> Or really any advanced builds like these. Even something just like regular fused claptons.


 
 It takes a bit of time to get it, but I'd give it a shot doing them yourself. You aren't going to find them less than $10/pair. At least Alien or SSFC. I know you can buy simple clapton rolls.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Yeah I already build my own claptons,I just don't like taking the time to do them,and I can't really afford to buy large supplies of wire anymore either to make more complex coils. Lightning Vapes sells Clapton wire now,but by the looks of the pictures on their websites their not clean whatsoever. Quite terrible actually.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

This is straight from their website. UD Clapton wire is pretty clean,but it's never really impressed me performance wise.


----------



## paradoxper

Don't lose sleep over it. If you can't get Claptons, microcoils still work just fine.


----------



## TrollDragon

Just tried some of the Beadalon SS316L 20g in the Kronos just for Shiits & Giggles.  It actually works quite nicely in TC with the default SS316 profile on the Cuboid. A 3mm ID 8/7 wrap @ 0.16 ohms, 460F/70W ramps up rather quickly.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I got a Laisimo S3 200w today. It's another Chinese mod maker,being distributed by Asmodus like Sigelei products are. It's a 2 battery mod,so I'm not sure about its ability to actually fire 200w but the reason I picked it up because it's $38 on VapeNW. And to me,this is actually a pretty nice quality mod. I wasn't expecting much here. But. Very solid and heavy construction. It's weight reminds me of the RX200,but with a much more solid feel to it. We can also fire down to .05 with all wire types including Kanthal. Very nice screen on the top of the mod also. I wasn't really expecting a quality mod here for $38,but I must say I'm very very impressed. If you ask me,this mod is much more solid than anything coming from Wismec/Jaybo,Joyetech,P4U etc right now. When I think 200w $40 mod I think of the RX200. Now to me,at the end of the day the RX is going to be a better 200w simply because it's 3 batteries and can achieve this relatively easy. But as far as the quality and construction of the mod/parts the Laisimo wins hands down. I'm not really one to hop on the cheap Chinese mod train,but I think we have a seriously nice mod here for the price. And it fires down to .05,Now the only regulated mods that pop into my head that fire down to .05 are the DNA 200,the SnowWolf,Sigelei 213w and so far most if not all of Laisimo's mods. There's probably a couple more I'm missing here,but those mods I've just listed are more than double the price of the Laisimo and 2 are distributed by the same company. Don't call me a conspiracy theorist here,but I wouldn't be surprised if Sigelei and Laisimo were borrowing chip tech from the SnowWolf and Asmodus,as P4U still uses Yihi chips. I could be completely wrong here,and probably am. Now what this really could be is just a cheap China mod with a cheap China chip. But it certainly doesn't feel like so to me. Do I think Laisimo will trump all? No. Do I think there can be affordable AND well built mods like this for such cheap? Yes absolutely. After being disappointed with almost every Wismec product I've used,getting this great a quality product for so cheap is refreshing.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

Hey,also got my Tsunami. Been rather disappointed with it to be frank. I'm not sure what's up,but the flavor is just flat out disappointing. Was expecting something much better. Matter of fact I'm getting myself a new Mutation X V4s as a bottom air RDA because in my opinion,the flavor off that thing easily surpasses the Tsunami.


----------



## luberconn

smokeythepanda said:


> Yeah I already build my own claptons,I just don't like taking the time to do them,and I can't really afford to buy large supplies of wire anymore either to make more complex coils. Lightning Vapes sells Clapton wire now,but by the looks of the pictures on their websites their not clean whatsoever. Quite terrible actually.


 
  
  
 really?  i get tons of flavor/vapor from the clapton wire sample i sent you.  on the bay, i seen some premade fused claptons for $12 for 10pcs.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

luberconn said:


> really?  i get tons of flavor/vapor from the clapton wire sample i sent you.  on the bay, i seen some premade fused claptons for $12 for 10pcs.



Theres nothing wrong with the UD Clapton wire,it works fine. No bad taste or anything,but I usually run dual 22/34 claptons staged with 22g. 
Like these ones I'm running right now in the tsunami. I'm more of a larger wire/build guy and the UD stuff is just on the small side for my tastes.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Hi Guys,
  
 I'm going to give vaping a try to save money on the ever becoming more expensive tobacoo prices in Australia.
  
 I have the starter kit ready I want to order but wondering what e-liquid would be best to replicate my tobacco?
  
 It doesn't need to have nicotine in it. I was looking at this one.
  
 https://vapeindustries.com.au/product/tobacco-e-liquid-30ml/
  
 Or if you guys could have a look at that stores choices, that would be great.
  
 Excuse me If I'm missing anything vital, its all new to me.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

$12 is a lot for 30ml of some juice I've never heard of. My reccomendations for cheap juices are
Mech Sauce
Slims
Vape Wild
Slims is easily the best tasting juice I've ever had for the money. Starting at 7.50 after the 20% off site wide. And the tobacco selection is huge.


----------



## paradoxper

He's in Australia.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Thanks guys.
  
 The prices in Australia are going to be quite a bit more than USA and some other countries (but that's ok)
  
 Atm our laws in Australia won't allow e-liquid with nicotine to be sold here, but we can order it from overseas. The closest country to me I can get that is New Zealand.  See, I am a tobacco rollie smoker and I'm going to try and either use vaping as an alternative or try and quit smoking rollies all together (its becoming so expensive here)
  
 So, I went ahead and ordered this starter kit.
  
 https://vapeindustries.com.au/product/kanger-evod-e-cigarette-starter-kit/
  
 And from the same store just some tobacco e-liquid (non nicotine) as I showed above.
  
 I would have really liked to get this one but it was out of stock at another store.
  
 http://www.vaperempire.com.au/golden-rollie-tobacco.html
  
 I will go from here and see if I want to order some nicotine e-liquid from New Zealand


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

If you can order nic liquid from overseas definitely go Slims! You'll love Daniels huge selection of tobaccos. Also Kangertech is a pretty good choice to get started off with.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

If you've never had Slims,anyone. Definitely try it. He mainly uses Flavour Art concentrates,which I find are a lot better than most juices I've bought elsewhere. It's basically DIY juice you'd make in your home except at Slims he's got basically every flavor you can imagine,from Dill Pickles to Pizza.


----------



## Big Kev

I started on cig-a-likes and quickly went onto the Evod Starter Kit and it was decent enough, but not the best and that was 2 years ago.
  
 At the moment, the Innokin Endura T18 or T22 seem to be the best starter kits out there, from the reviews that I've watched mate, although I'd always recommend an Aspire Mini Nautilus myself, way better flavour than the Evod, a tight draw, readily available coils and I'd get something like the Coolfire 4, a couple of 18650's (Samsung 25R/LG) and a charger.   That way, if you want to step up a gear, the Coolfire 4 will work fine with virtually any tank/dripper as well and you only have to change the battery, rather than having to charge the thing.
  
 As for juices, there are plenty in the US and UK that will ship worldwide and you could order a load of 10ml bottles, to find juices that you will get on with.


----------



## H20Fidelity

big kev said:


> I started on cig-a-likes and quickly went onto the Evod Starter Kit and it was decent enough, but not the best and that was 2 years ago.
> 
> At the moment, the Innokin Endura T18 or T22 seem to be the best starter kits out there, from the reviews that I've watched mate, although I'd always recommend an Aspire Mini Nautilus myself, way better flavour than the Evod, a tight draw, readily available coils and I'd get something like the Coolfire 4, a couple of 18650's (Samsung 25R/LG) and a charger.   That way, if you want to step up a gear, the Coolfire 4 will work fine with virtually any tank/dripper as well and you only have to change the battery, rather than having to charge the thing.
> 
> As for juices, there are plenty in the US and UK that will ship worldwide and you could order a load of 10ml bottles, to find juices that you will get on with.


 
  
 Thanks for all the advice mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The same store I ordered from has the Aspire Mini Nautilus. 
  
 If I find its working out for me I'll upgrade without much thought.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going to give vaping a try to save money on the ever becoming more expensive tobacoo prices in Australia.


 
 Congratulations on working towards getting off the stinkies Uncle H20!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Start Vaping they said, Save Money they said...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (A passionate collection of squonkers from an ECF member.)

 Here is Oz & NZ forum on ECF.
 https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/forums/australia-new-zealand-forum.541/


----------



## GreatestUnKnown

WOW! Pdibs,  Sunboxes, Woodvilles, Tmods, and rare italian BFs also!


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Congratulations on working towards getting off the stinkies Uncle H20!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha, hows it going mate.
  
 Hopefully I don't end up that addicted!


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I have a question about my Tsunami. When I got it,the thing was covered in machine oil. Since then I've washed and soaked it 6 times. I'm hot water,Dawn dish soap and even 99% isopropyl alcohol but the machine oil/taste smell will NOT go away. This is very frustrating as I've completely disassembled the RDA and have washed each part several times over. I'm out of options and ideas here. Please someone enlighten me because I've never had this issue with an atty before.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I've even boiled the thing. There's nothing I can think of to do that I already haven't done and I don't want to keep attempting to get this nasty taste and smell off. I just want a solution that works.


----------



## paradoxper

Boil and try a vinegar soak.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quick question for experienced vapers (and such)
  
 As we mentioned earlier I cannot buy e-liquid with nicotine in Australia due to our laws, only import it, so I'm looking at options.
  
 If I was to purchase this unfavoured nicotine for mixing, is it possible to mix this (correctly) with any other flavoured non-nic e-liquid?
  
 http://www.mixologyvape.co.nz/shop/unflavourednic/unflavoured-pg-vg-50-75-or-100mg/
  
 Obviously, I'm trying to work out the cheapest way of doing this since I need to order it in each time from New Zealand.


----------



## paradoxper

h20fidelity said:


> Quick question for experienced vapers (and such)
> 
> As we mentioned earlier I cannot buy e-liquid with nicotine in Australia due to our laws, only import it, so I'm looking at options.
> 
> ...


 
 You can do that. Are you using concentrates or plan to just spike your flavored liquid with nic? I would almost just encourage you to pick up a kit and start playing around
 with full DIY.


----------



## H20Fidelity

paradoxper said:


> You can do that. Are you using concentrates or plan to just spike your flavored liquid with nic? I would almost just encourage you to pick up a kit and start playing around
> with full DIY.


 
  
 Basically, I can buy several non-nic flavoured liquids here in Australia locally, delivered the next day which makes things very easy. Juicy fruit, strawberry you name it, 30ml bottles 10ml bottles etc. So I'm wanting to just spike those with some nicotine to make up roughly a 12mg nicotine flavoured juice.
  
 At the moment I'm happy to spend a few bucks playing around as with anything its new and there's lots to try and spend on. But eventually, I just want to order the nicotine in bulk and mix with the flavoured juices I end up liking.


----------



## paradoxper

h20fidelity said:


> Basically, I can buy several non-nic flavoured liquids here in Australia locally, delivered the next day which makes things very easy. Juicy fruit, strawberry you name it, 30ml bottles 10ml bottles etc. So I'm wanting to just spike those with some nicotine to make up roughly a 12mg nicotine flavoured juice.
> 
> At the moment I'm happy to spend a few bucks playing around as with anything its new and there's lots to try and spend on. But eventually, I just want to order the nicotine in bulk and mix with the flavoured juices I end up liking.


 
 Your only issue may be the dilution of your flavorings. 
  
 It's a good start either way to see if you find it satisfactory and perhaps to compare to some DIY of your own.


----------



## H20Fidelity

paradoxper said:


> Your only issue may be the dilution of your flavorings.
> 
> It's a good start either way to see if you find it satisfactory and perhaps to compare to some DIY of your own.


 
  
 Thanks for your help, its appreciated.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

My vendor VapeNW suggested using toothpaste and lemon juice for my Tsunami. Gonna give that a try


----------



## chillaxing

smokeythepanda said:


> My vendor VapeNW suggested using toothpaste and lemon juice for my Tsunami. Gonna give that a try


 
  
  
 To clean it?
  
 I just soak mine in some vinegar and then a warm soap both.


----------



## TrollDragon

smokeythepanda said:


> My vendor VapeNW suggested using toothpaste and lemon juice for my Tsunami. Gonna give that a try


 
  
 Before you balk at this...
  
 One guy in the machine shop keeps a bottle of Summers Eve in the cleanup room to get rid of the nasty taping fluid smell from his hands.
 It just might work for the Tsunami as well.
  
 I cover the new atty in baking soda, then pour in enough white vinegar to cover and swish around till the effervescence stops. A good hot water rise then a hot Dawn dish soap bath. Rinse well in Cold water and dry. You need to disassemble the atty completely, remove every o-ring and screw as oil can stay in the channels and threads.
 Wash the o-rings separately in Dawn and dry well.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Since last posting here a day ago I have:
  

_Joined a vaping forum_
_learnt too much stuff_
_spent way too much money than I should have_
  
 Once everything arrives I can mix my own nicotine into ordered RTV liquids, smoke some Kentucky Gold ready prepped with nicotine from New Zeland, taste some non-nic juicy fruit, or simply puff away on the 100ml bottle of Dunhill e-liquid I'm having imported from overseas by DHL.
  
 Online shoppers beware.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I'm thinking about picking up an AUTHENTIC Kayfun Lite for $74. Any opinions? I'm looking for a kick ass mouth to lung hitter,but I haven't really found anything I like besides the Magma but at $125 it's a little much.


----------



## chillaxing

I have a couple of authentic KL. Let me know if your interested. They are bnib, bought a bunch when i was into mtl setups


----------



## Big Kev

smokeythepanda said:


> I'm thinking about picking up an AUTHENTIC Kayfun Lite for $74. Any opinions? I'm looking for a kick ass mouth to lung hitter,but I haven't really found anything I like besides the Magma but at $125 it's a little much.


 
 I'll be honest mate, if I were you, I'd pick up a "non authentic" (not sure if clone talk is allowed), Kayfun Lite from Fasttech for about $15, to try it out first, then if you like it, get the authentic.  I did that and there wasn't that much difference in quality between the two and the vape was the same, plus you could pick up a clone Magma at the same time.
  
 You could also try to pick a used authentic from various forum sites out there, I've bought many second hand atty's and you can get a real bargain that way, as vapers tend to keep their gear in top notch condition.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My vaping gear arrived today, the Kanger Evod and some Dunhill 12mg liquid I had imported.
  
 Everything is going well, just takes some adjusting to how much, how long, how to draw the vape correctly. 
  
 Should have it worked out in the next day or so. I've also taken @Big Kev advise and already ordered an Apsire Premium Kit. The Evod is great and all for getting started, may even be all you need but I want better air flow, variable voltage, I'm kind of ready for a level past what the Evod offers. The Apsire is coming express post.


----------



## GreatestUnKnown

h20fidelity said:


> My vaping gear arrived today, the Kanger Evod and some Dunhill 12mg liquid I had imported.
> 
> Everything is going well, just takes some adjusting to how much, how long, how to draw the vape correctly.
> 
> Should have it worked out in the next day or so. I've also taken @Big Kev advise and already ordered an Apsire Premium Kit. The Evod is great and all for getting started, may even be all you need but I want better air flow, variable voltage, I'm kind of ready for a level past what the Evod offers. The Apsire is coming express post.


 
 The Aspire should work out nicely, I started with a run of the mill ego kit and Kanger T3s back in 2012/13. If I were starting over again I might grab up the Joyetech eGo AIO because the biggest factor in quitting smoking for a smoker is an easy to use alternative. APVs complicate things expoentialy from vv/vw, tank vs dripper, flavor vs vapor, tube vs mech...etc. Good luck @H20Fidelity


----------



## H20Fidelity

greatestunknown said:


> The Aspire should work out nicely, I started with a run of the mill ego kit and Kanger T3s back in 2012/13. If I were starting over again I might grab up the Joyetech eGo AIO because the biggest factor in quitting smoking for a smoker is an easy to use alternative. APVs complicate things expoentialy from vv/vw, tank vs dripper, flavor vs vapor, tube vs mech...etc. Good luck @H20Fidelity


 
  
 Thanks mate!
  
 That's exactly right, if I was deep into the hobby of vaping much as Head-fi and audio I'd start buying all sorts of things.
  
 My real goal is to save money, find an alternative to rollies that has cheapish coils and call it a day. At this point while I've ordered some flavours to try I only want tobacco flavoured juice with some nicotine in it. Find a stable distributor of coils and preferred juice and that's it.
  
 Hopefully the Apsire offers a good level.


----------



## Big Kev

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> That's exactly right, if I was deep into the hobby of vaping much as Head-fi and audio I'd start buying all sorts of things.
> 
> ...


 
 It's very easy to grab onto vaping when you give up the cigs and I've spent over £100 on an atty a few times, £1000's on juice and currently have over 10 mods, 10 drippers and over 20 tanks, this hobby can become expensive.
  
 As for juice, DIY keeps the cost way down and is extremely simple to do.
  
 I'm sure you'll love the Mini Nautilus mate, it's a great tank.


----------



## H20Fidelity

big kev said:


> It's very easy to grab onto vaping when you give up the cigs and I've spent over £100 on an atty a few times, £1000's on juice and currently have over 10 mods, 10 drippers and over 20 tanks, this hobby can become expensive.
> 
> As for juice, DIY keeps the cost way down and is extremely simple to do.
> 
> I'm sure you'll love the Mini Nautilus mate, it's a great tank.


 
  
 Yup, on the Australian forum I joined there are many people such as yourself. Showing their rigs, 'what the mailman brought today' threads etc. Even over the research I did I've spent around $250 AUD total between my two starter kits, unflavoured nicotine, flavours, mixing bottles etc. I was originally going to mix my own nicotine into RTV liquids, after some research I found out about Hiliq, much less stuffing around ordering premade stuff from them shipped DHL and quite cheap.


----------



## TrollDragon

smokeythepanda said:


> I'm thinking about picking up an AUTHENTIC Kayfun Lite for $74. Any opinions? I'm looking for a kick ass mouth to lung hitter,but I haven't really found anything I like besides the Magma but at $125 it's a little much.


 

 Fluid Vapes has White or Rose Gold EHPro KFL+ V2s in stock for $4.99 they might get more SS or Black stock back in just shoot them an email.
 http://www.fluidvapes.com/kayfun-lite-plus-v2-dual-airflow-clone-by-ehpro
  
 Vapor Range has some White, Gold or Rose Golds in stock for $9.99
 https://www.vaporrange.com/EHPro-Kayfun-Lite-V2-22mm-RBA-Atty-p/ehp-kayfunliteplusv2.htm
  
 Vipster Vapes has the Black Kayfun Undead (EHPro Modified) version for $18, this is my goto KFL tank since it does have more air then regular KFLs but it is not adjustable.
 http://www.vipstervapes.com/undead/
  
 EHPro versions are much nicer than any of the Fasttech clones IMHO.


----------



## TrollDragon

Now here is a great pairing....


----------



## Big Kev

Those EHpro Kayfuns may be good, but the price of shipping to Australia would make these quite expensive really and I've had a couple of great FT Kayfuns.


----------



## TrollDragon

big kev said:


> Those EHpro Kayfuns may be good, but the price of shipping to Australia would make these quite expensive really and I've had a couple of great FT Kayfuns.


 

 My bad, I didn't know Smokey the Panda was in Oz. I would be great if peeps would put a little location info in their profile.  

 Yes FT has some great quality clones but you gotta weed through the stuff.


----------



## Big Kev

trolldragon said:


> My bad, I didn't know Smokey the Panda was in Oz. I would be great if peeps would put a little location info in their profile.
> 
> Yes FT has some great quality clones but you gotta weed through the stuff.


 
 I agree, I've had some useless stuff, but if you look at the reviews, you can normally pick up some good quality bargains, but it can be a bit of a gamble.
  
 I've also picked up a second hand KFL V2 for £35, which was as good as new, so that's definitely a good option as well.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I do live in the US. I see a few used authentic Kayfun Lites on eBay. One for $55 and another "heavily used" piece for $35. I do however like the idea of the new Aspire Triton Mini using the 1.8 ohm Nautilus coils. Looking back the Nautilus was quite the good MTL. I'm not quite sure how that flavor will stack up now that I've been into building and drippers for a while though. Any opinions on going back to an Aspire MTL product?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I haven't smoked a tobacco rollie for over 12 hours now since the Evod arrived. Some serious progress going on.


----------



## chillaxing

Keep at it brother, you will feel the urge to grab a stinky again.   When that happens keep on vaping till the urge goes away, chain vape if you have to.   For me it took a month to really kick the habit of wanting a smoke.  In that time I spent a lot of $$ buying new setups and juices.  For me its worth it and I really wanted it to work this second time around, and it did.  
  
 the setup now a days are way better than what it was 3 yrs ago.   The deliver systems still aren't perfect but they work well now.


----------



## paradoxper

****. Grab a Pax Juul and call it a day.


----------



## chillaxing

those cig-a-like never worked for me.


----------



## H20Fidelity

chillaxing said:


> Keep at it brother, you will feel the urge to grab a stinky again.   When that happens keep on vaping till the urge goes away, chain vape if you have to.   For me it took a month to really kick the habit of wanting a smoke.  In that time I spent a lot of $$ buying new setups and juices.  For me its worth it and I really wanted it to work this second time around, and it did.
> 
> the setup now a days are way better than what it was 3 yrs ago.   The deliver systems still aren't perfect but they work well now.


 
  
 Thanks for the kind words!
  
 For the first few hours I was struggling, especially the thought of naturally reaching over for my leather rollie pouch, the action of bringing a stinky to my mouth. What made things a little harder was having no idea how to vape, no real inhale/exhale guidance, I wasn't really getting any nicotine hits. But without sounding too confident I have this under control (well I think I do) and don't feel the need for a rollie since practicing my vaping technic. Took about half a day to get into a comfortable routine. 
  
 For what its worth I (had) been a smoker for well over 20+ years. 
  
 Once we get to a few days in I'll report back. Let's say a week.


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> those cig-a-like never worked for me.


 
 You try the Juul? None of those have been stellar in the past, but that Juul is an absolute no-brainer.


----------



## luberconn

smokeythepanda said:


> I do live in the US. I see a few used authentic Kayfun Lites on eBay. One for $55 and another "heavily used" piece for $35. I do however like the idea of the new Aspire Triton Mini using the 1.8 ohm Nautilus coils. Looking back the Nautilus was quite the good MTL. I'm not quite sure how that flavor will stack up now that I've been into building and drippers for a while though. Any opinions on going back to an Aspire MTL product?


 
  
 i dunno if a MTL will satisfy your vape style lol.  you might want to try a beasty tank like a boreas or aromamizer supreme.  you can fit some beefy builds in them


----------



## paradoxper

Theorem: Oh, I'm going to die trying to love this ******* tank.
  
 First off; Cons - Flavor. Probably the notch coil. So underwhelming. Pros - Everything else.
  
 Size is great, I have no issue refilling with 60ml droppers. O ring tolerances are perfect, perfect. There's no leaking whatsoever. At all.
  
 And I love top airflow, right. This isn't even close to Aeolus flavor. Next up I'll throw some aliens in there to stir the pot.
  

  
 Aliens are much better. However, I don't know if dual verticals would fit and that would most likely achieve the warmth I want. 
 Flavor is much denser and noticeably more warm and less airy feeling. I feel using far less wick density is more efficient.
  
 This overall still isn't there. I can see myself using this in the car over dripping. For everyday use, however, the Aeolus is the clear winner.
  
 I'm not sure how to tweak this. I'm thinking maybe smaller ID on the aliens or perhaps trying a different parallel core.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I actually really love a MTL. I still use a Mark 10 e cig on a daily basis. The one with 3 holes for a "perfect draw every time" I love the MTL with the high nic and the way it hits your throat. Lung hits just don't completely satisfy me like a couple strong MTL


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm thinking about a Cool Fire 4 with Aspire Nautilus tank for my next purchase, I can get those for a great price. Not that I need them, just Vaping is much cheaper than audio, I simply can play with devices and afford to still eat properly.
  
 Here's my Aspire Premium Kit.
  

  
  
 I will say though the little Kanger Evod's do quite well if you just want to quit the smokes. 
  
 I also watched some utube vids on cloud chasing, pretty out there stuff.


----------



## skalkman

h20fidelity said:


> I'm thinking about a Cool Fire 4 with Aspire Nautilus tank for my next purchase, I can get those for a great price. Not that I need them, just Vaping is much cheaper than audio, I simply can play with devices and afford to still eat properly.
> 
> Here's my Aspire Premium Kit.
> 
> ...


 
 The nautilus is a great little tank. It was the first atty that really made me stick to vaping. I couldn't use it much since the ceramic wicking material gave me a sore throat. Might just be because i wasn't a smoker (i used loose Suns).


----------



## H20Fidelity

skalkman said:


> The nautilus is a great little tank. It was the first atty that really made me stick to vaping. I couldn't use it much since the ceramic wicking material gave me a sore throat. Might just be because i wasn't a smoker (i used loose Suns).


 
  
 The Nautilus tank itself is great, love the design and taste.
  
 When it comes to the Aspire Premuim kit though I find the variable voltage needs to relatively high if you want anything above normal performance, in turn this drains the battery faster. At 3.8v (where I sit) you're really only vaping at nothing more than a regular machine, say the Evod, but the taste is much better and the complete Aspire kit looks so nice in real life.
  
 it can throw out some vape when cranked up at 4.8 volts, but not a setting I'd stay at to last 1/2 day vaping.
  
 Sorry to hear about the ceramic coils possibly giving you some problems, I've been ok.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Anyone tried the Aspire K4 starter kit? 
  

  
 I'm quickly becoming an Aspire fanboy, and well....the price was too good to refuse.


----------



## SmokeyThePanda

I'm still an Aspire fanboy after all this time. The Atlantis 2 was the go-to sub ohm tank back in the day. Heck,I still think the Atlantis 2 is a fantastic tank. Came with .1 coil heads,those things could handle 100w without dry hits. The Triton 2 was a pretty nice too. Less airflow than the Atlantis but when using the SS coil heads the flavor and draw was quite nice. The Cleito is a fantastic tank IMO also. If you're looking for tanks that aren't rebuildable Aspire has always been my go to for pre built coil heads.


----------



## H20Fidelity

smokeythepanda said:


> I'm still an Aspire fanboy after all this time. The Atlantis 2 was the go-to sub ohm tank back in the day. Heck,I still think the Atlantis 2 is a fantastic tank. Came with .1 coil heads,those things could handle 100w without dry hits. The Triton 2 was a pretty nice too. Less airflow than the Atlantis but when using the SS coil heads the flavor and draw was quite nice. The Cleito is a fantastic tank IMO also. If you're looking for tanks that aren't rebuildable Aspire has always been my go to for pre built coil heads.




I love the carbon fiber battery and build on the Aspires, the K4 above cost me about $60, I mean that's nothing! The coils are about $20 a set of 5, but I don't mind. I want some direct lung hits and blow some decent vape. I'll still go for a mod and decent tank, but probably more as a everyday machine, haha. For me it very new, all these products, sub ohms coils , technics to read about.


----------



## luberconn

loving this new setup.  i didn't think i'd use the "TFR Preheating" function.  but after messing with it last night, it's awesome.


----------



## GreatestUnKnown

luberconn said:


> loving this new setup.  i didn't think i'd use the "TFR Preheating" function.  but after messing with it last night, it's awesome.




Seen the 213 going for around $100 with batteries and I like the look and feel but I am in a micro sized setup mood lately.


----------



## luberconn

greatestunknown said:


> Seen the 213 going for around $100 with batteries and I like the look and feel but I am in a micro sized setup mood lately.


 
  
 yah.  my other main mod i use is the istick Pico.  but battery doesn't last long when vaping at 40-70w.  i'll still use the pico when out and about.  i'll primarly use the sig213 for home use.


----------



## H20Fidelity

@TrollDragon What have you done to me.....


----------



## paradoxper

It's all downhill from here. Great job, Troll.


----------



## H20Fidelity

paradoxper said:


> It's all downhill from here. Great job, Troll.


 
  
 Haha, I'm slowing down now...I think. 
  
 Need to keep in mind for every tank there's a juice requirement.
  
 Its that damn carbon fibre, gets my money.
  
 As a story I ordered a 5ml Aspire Nautlis tank yesterday along with that ESP 30w shown above, at the last minute canceled the 5ml Nautilus. Well, the seller sent it anyway by mistake. I was having a laugh with him over email about how I don't want to fill 5ml tanks and said look.. I'll see what happens when it arrives, maybe I will buy it anyway. When it arrived I saw the size and thought nope, no way, sticking with 2ml tanks. Now when I contact the seller he's not responding anymore, I have a feeling he's laughing his head off about it and doesn't want it back.


----------



## paradoxper

h20fidelity said:


> Haha, I'm slowing down now...I think.
> 
> Need to keep in mind for every tank there's a juice requirement.
> 
> ...


 
 Well, you know you want those 25mm 7ml tanks anyway.


----------



## H20Fidelity

paradoxper said:


> Well, you know you want those 25mm 7ml tanks anyway.


 
  
 Well, if the 5ml tanks here to stay I need another mod.
  
 No way around that.


----------



## luberconn

if you're looking for a nice carbon fiber mod.  check out the sigelei 213w.  probably way more power than you'll ever need.  but it is very nice. i'm not sure if the aspire is real carbon fiber or not, but i'm pretty sure the sig213 is legit.


----------



## H20Fidelity

luberconn said:


> if you're looking for a nice carbon fiber mod.  check out the sigelei 213w.  probably way more power than you'll ever need.  but it is very nice. i'm not sure if the aspire is real carbon fiber or not, but i'm pretty sure the sig213 is legit.


 
  
 Thanks I checked it out., Not sure I need so many settings though.
  
 I did however receive my first sub-ohm tank today, the Aspire Cleito and have been vaping at 0.2 ohms. At first I was amazed how much vape this tank could produce, then I started thinking sub-ohm vaping with direct lung hits is probably where I want to be. Reminds me of other things I used to do in my teenage years where the grass was green (so to speak)
  
 I think I'll be looking into an another sub-ohm tank not quite low as 0.2 ohm coils and a decent mod, maybe 50-100watts. I would like a similar effect as the Cleito tank but just ease it back a few notches as its pretty intense for a freshman. I'd rather those strong direct lung hits than light mouth to lung though. Tootle puffing I believe its called..


----------



## chillaxing

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks I checked it out., Not sure I need so many settings though.
> 
> I did however receive my first sub-ohm tank today, the Aspire Cleito and have been vaping at 0.2 ohms. At first I was amazed how much vape this tank could produce, then I started thinking sub-ohm vaping with direct lung hits is probably where I want to be. Reminds me of other things I used to do in my teenage years where the grass was green (so to speak)
> 
> I think I'll be looking into an another sub-ohm tank not quite low as 0.2 ohm coils and a decent mod, maybe 50-100watts. I would like a similar effect as the Cleito tank but just ease it back a few notches as its pretty intense for a freshman. I'd rather those strong direct lung hits than light mouth to lung though. Tootle puffing I believe its called..


 
  
  
 I know you didn't want to get into building, but since your looking for another tank, you should give it a try.  Maybe a dripper, take a gander at the Velocity RDA clone.  Can be had for under $20
  
 Keeps you busy so you don't smoke, plus its neat and fun.


----------



## H20Fidelity

chillaxing said:


> I know you didn't want to get into building, but since your looking for another tank, you should give it a try.  Maybe a dripper, take a gander at the Velocity RDA clone.  Can be had for under $20
> 
> Keeps you busy so you don't smoke, plus its neat and fun.


 
  
 Haha, I took a look at them on google images. This little craft will be the end of me. Not quite ready yet for building but who knows what could happen...I know deep down using my simple Kanger Evod its all I'd personally need, but I've got the 'bug' badly.


----------



## TrollDragon

The Theorem arrived today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 For something that had design input from an experienced vaper, there are too many little things that could have been so much better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Now onto the Russian 3.0 V2 which looks great.


----------



## TrollDragon

I be liking this setup right here..


----------



## chillaxing

trolldragon said:


> The Theorem arrived today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I find hype trains run through vape gear as bad as it runs through this place.


----------



## TrollDragon

chillaxing said:


> I find hype trains run through vape gear as bad as it runs through this place.


 

 True words right there!


----------



## luberconn

suprimo/sigelei collabo FTW


----------



## Jackson 6

Been using an  istick 30W for around 7 month's and it appears of a sudden not to charge. Not a bad innings all told, hope the shop is still open in the morn. I've made it work very hard for it's supper, so I can't complain, and would buy again, and I've got a ready supply of lozenges ta get me thru the night.


----------



## Jackson 6

Phew! I just lost the charger cable. Got a new one and it's charging like a charm. Accept no substitutes; the Eleaf 30W.


----------



## luberconn

jackson 6 said:


> Phew! I just lost the charger cable. Got a new one and it's charging like a charm. Accept no substitutes; the Eleaf 30W.


 
  
 nice!  istick 30w was my first mod.  my screen went out on it though after about 2 weeks   i returned it and upgraded to an istick 50w which served me well for about 6 months....then the fire button started acting up.  since then i've had the TC40w, tc100w and Pico and all still work great.  the Pico is my favorite istick to date by far.  it's a great little mod.


----------



## Jackson 6

Thanks for that, I guess I'm living on borrowed time with me e leaf. Got a week off work next week so will look in to your recommendations. Cheers again.


----------



## paradoxper

Murdock goodies.


----------



## chillaxing

Is that new flavors?

I have some maha ras that I can't power thru...


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> Is that new flavors?
> 
> I have some maha ras that I can't power thru...


 
 I can't get enough of Maha mixed with Grenada or GSL mixed with Grenada. 
  
 Test 46 isn't a available flavor, it's new, though. And far right is Triple Conundrum which also isn't available except direct.


----------



## hanskey

Nice to see a vaping thread!!  I'm not up to date on the full thread, but reading several hundred pages of posts will wait.  I just wanted to quickly share some thoughts with fellow vapers on my preferences and rig.  So a little sharing and opining.
  
 Sharing -
 Tanks:
 Itsuwa Riptide (x2) - this is actually the re-branded x2o version
 HorizonTech Arctic (not the new Turbo or V8, just the original)
 FreeMax Scylla
 SMOK TFV4 mini
 Kanger SubTank mini
  
 RDAs:
 Derringer RDA clone
 Velocity RDA clone
 Authentic GeekVape Tsunami RDA
  
 Mods:
 Wismec RX-200 (x2) - one modded with a FatDaddy 510 connector instead of terribad stock Wismec 510
 Koopor Mini
  
 Batteries:
 LG HG2 - 20 Amp, 3000 mAh (x3)
 Samsung 30Q - 20 Amp, 3000 mAh (x3)
 Efest - 35 Amp,m 3000 mAh (x5) - these are not 35 Amp as advertised, but a decent 20 Amp, though not as good as the Samsung or LG
  
 Opining -
 First you can see that I have too many tanks, but the original stock coils of my first tank (the Itsuwa Riptide) had a lot of spit-back and tended to burn very easily with thick yummy juices, so I was highly motivated to find something that worked better with my juice preferences.  Plus, I didn't realize that I could get third party coils for the Riptide and x2o never seemed to have coils in stock.
  
 Having such a bad initial experience with stocks coils, I also really got into rebuildables for a time.  I used the SubTank Mini RBA section quite a bit, but was never happy with the stock coils and I don't feel the need to try any more of their products given how terrible their mods are proving to be for others.  I also got a Sega AnyTank RBA section for use with my Itsuwa Riptides, but it is really poor quality in every respect and I would not recommend it even for the low $8 I paid.  For Atlantis/Triton coil compatible tanks, I've noticed that Aspire created a Triton RBA.  I may try that and let you all know if it is worth the $10, but on first glance it appears to be a much better built version of the Sega AnyTank RBA section.  TFV4 mini rebuildable section was very meh, as is the Freemax Scylla RBA, and both tanks leak a lot with stock coils or RBA sections, because the orings and gaskets seal inconsistently and poorly and are easily damaged, pinched or pushed out of a sealing position during assembly/re-assembly and due to pressure changes when opeinging and closing the top fill.  At this point I find RDAs to be too inconvenient for regular use, but the authentic Tsunami is an amazingly feature-rich RDA that is very well-built and cheap (I got mine for $35).  The Derringer clone tends to spit and has no juice capacity and the Velocity clone was meh, but I had to replace the stock orings.
  
 I used to think bottom-fill was inconvenient, but having owned a TFV4 mini and a FreeMax Scylla, I find top-fill to be an endlessly leaky nuisance and I wish the YouTube reviewers would stop acting like bottom-fill is bad, because a lot of otherwise decent seeming tanks have been ruined with top-fill, IMO.  After buying too much crap to try to improve on the original stock Atlantis coils, I won't be buying any more top-fill tanks, especially with rebuildable sections, because there isn't a single one on the market that will completely seal off the coil from the juice to allow leak-free filling, without wicking too tight for thick juices.
  
 Recently, Aspire stock coils have massively improved and pre-made Arctic coils are now easy to find and cheap, so I've gone back to my original sub-ohm tanks, the Riptide and the Arctic.  I now exclusively use these tanks and regularly pocket both with no leaks, and get no dry/burned hits.  I roll with 2 tanks at all times with 2 different flavors to minimize vape-mouth (flavor disappearing due to mentally conditioning to the flavor of a given juice).  Having tried many different pre-built/stock coils, my opinion is that the Triton Clapton Coils (0.5 ohm) are by far the best coils for flavor and longevity on Triton coil compatible sub-ohm tanks.  However, the HortizonTech Arctic tank has the best flavor of any tank I've tried (better than the TFV4 mini and as good as the Uwell Crown).  The stock 0.5 ohm coils for the Arctic have great longevity, clouds and flavor in a bottom-fill, leak-free design, but when I initially got that tank the coil were hard to find and massively overpriced.  I recently noticed that HorizonTech now makes a clapton wire version of this coil for the Arctic.  I haven't tried it yet, though I'm excited, because Clapton coils wick substantially better than standard single-wire coils and therefore clapton wire is a lot more forgiving for chain vaping, in my experience.
  
 The Koopor mini is fine for a VW mod, but you have to remove the battery to charge and that becomes very inconvenient very quickly.  I love the battery capacity of the Wismec RX-200 (equivalent to 9000 mAh with my batteries, but I never vape higher than 130 watts and almost always stay below 50 watts, so I can get away with 20 Amp batteries), the lovely compact design (about the same size as the Koopor mini but with 3 batteries instead of 1), and the price ($45 or less online).  However, the 510 quality is very, very low, being made of a rather soft metal with a very short travel distance making this very easy to damage.  I've also found the ohm-meter to be very inaccurate, making temp control not a realistic option with either of my RX-200's, though it supports many wire types now and others have lucked into not having issues with the RX-200 on temp control.  The first one I got eventually lost all grip on the 510, so I modded the mod with a replacement FatDaddy vapes 510 connector after purchasing a second and finding a lot of forums complaining about 510 problems with the RX-200 and other Wismec mods.  Took some soldering and drilling as well as battery compartment carving, but it works much better, though the ohm-meter is not any more accurate than with the stock 510 connector.
  
 Finally, after trying many brands/styles/flavors, my all-day-vape is Adore E-liquid (https://adoreeliquid.com/).  120mL for $35.99 and the best dessert/sweet flavors I've found in a juice, like way better than other, mpre well-known, premium juices that run $30/30mL that I've tried, imo.  In order of preference, I love her Cinfull Apple Roll, Caramel Apple Crisp, Hazy Custard, and Custard De Leche.  I love these juices so much that I chain vape all the time, and was forced to step down to the lowest nicotine content that they make, because of the nicotine headaches I kept giving myself.  Dawn really knows what she is doing and service is very good, so that's a recommendation to anyone that tends toward dessert flavors.
  
 I've been hijacked by many hype-trains, but having tried a lot of gear and juices I don't see myself altering my setup much, if at all, from now until the end of time, because I no longer have anything to complain about.  The only possible changes would be to mod my second RX-200 with a FatDaddy 510, and re-wire both RX-200's with better wiring (larger gauge, high-temp resistant silicon insulated wire, also from FatDaddy Vapes).


----------



## TrollDragon

hanskey said:


> ...
> First you can see that I have too many tanks,
> ...


 
  
 Welcome to the thread!
 Too many tanks you say...
  
 My current list:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
_*RTAs*_ Kayfun 2.1 ES
 Kayfun 3.1 ES
 Kayfun 3.0 (Steam Tuners Tiny Tank)
 Kayfun Undead
 Kayfun V4 (x2) (S-Kit)
 Rose V2 (x2)
 Flash e-Vapor V3 (Glass Tank Kit)
 Flash e-Vapor VS
 Taifun GS
 Taifun GS II
 K.loud
 AGA T7
 Big Buddha Mini (Authentic)
 Aqua II
 Kronos
 Big German M1
 Silverplay V1
 KS RTA
 GEM
 SQuape Rx (W and Ceramic B deck)
 Goblin Mini V2 (Authentic)
 Theorem (Authentic)
 Moonshot (Authentic)
 Hannya RTA (Authentic) (x2)
Russian 3.0 V2
  
_*Genesis RTAs*_ Origen V3
 Kraken
 Sat 22
 Nextgen
  _*Drippers*_ Origen V2
 Mutation X V3
 CCI Militia
 Snap Dragon
 The Stumpy
  
  
_*I have these ones inbound*_ Merlin (Authentic)
 Boreas (Authentic)
 SQuape xDream
 Tube RTA
  
 It's only a hobby...


----------



## skalkman

I have had to sell most of my collection.



This is all i have left:

Attys: 
NextGen by VWM.
NexTiny CE by VWM.
Astron by CI.

Mods:
VaporShark rDNA40.
Lash Creative Mor Crann LTD Ambyna Burl/Stainless steel.
Lash Creative Mor Crann Custom ancient Bog Oak/Stainless steel.
V3tronix Flip Stainless steel.


----------



## chillaxing

paradoxper said:


> I can't get enough of Maha mixed with Grenada or GSL mixed with Grenada.
> 
> Test 46 isn't a available flavor, it's new, though. And far right is Triple Conundrum which also isn't available except direct.


 
  
  
 What do they taste like?


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> What do they taste like?


 
 Which ones?


----------



## chillaxing

All three of them


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> All three of them


 
 GSL is anise based. It's a gummy candy-like flavor. Some fruits in there as well. It's a very different anise experience.
  
 Conundrum is supposedly 3 Murdock flavors blended at different %. It definitely has a Bledan feel to it with perhaps Agent Orange.
 The scent is definitely reminiscent of GSL remnants.
  
 Test 46 is a tobacco-bakery profile. Sort of pudding-like with a banana nut feel and rounds out with a subtle tobacco. Someone else has said squashy pumpkin tobacco.
  
 This was just a fun try for me as it's not something I'd ever really look to vape.


----------



## luberconn

hey P-dox.  i know you've been an aeolus lite fan for a bit now.  i thought you might like this cheap mod you can do to the aeolus by using billow v2 glass section.  i'm referring to the barrel, i don't care for those drip tips.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> hey P-dox.  i know you've been an aeolus lite fan for a bit now.  i thought you might like this cheap mod you can do to the aeolus by using billow v2 glass section.  i'm referring to the barrel, i don't care for those drip tips.


 
 What is this monstrosity I want so bad. I Googled with no luck. I guess I'll just order the glass and hope it fits as advertised.


----------



## chillaxing

luberconn said:


> hey P-dox.  i know you've been an aeolus lite fan for a bit now.  i thought you might like this cheap mod you can do to the aeolus by using billow v2 glass section.  i'm referring to the barrel, i don't care for those drip tips.


 
  
  
 This is awesome.  what size is that glass?


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> What is this monstrosity I want so bad. I Googled with no luck. I guess I'll just order the glass and hope it fits as advertised.


 
  


chillaxing said:


> This is awesome.  what size is that glass?


 
  
  
 lol, all i know is it's Billow V2 NANO glass.  guy got it from Fasttech.  he got the 5pack for like $3.  one thing he noted later in the thread is that only 2 of 5 fit.  so their thicknesses sound like the slightly vary   as far as the drip tip, he also gets them on fasttech but then uses 3m tape to color them.  he's got them on all of his attys. 
  
 i'm not much into dripping nowadays, but this makes me want to get an Aeolus v2 really bad now. 
  
  
 EDIT: BILLOW V2 NANO GLASS
  
 https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/2147086/best-aeolus-upgrade-ever


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> lol, all i know is it's Billow V2 NANO glass.  guy got it from Fasttech.  he got the 5pack for like $3.  one thing he noted later in the thread is that only 2 of 5 fit.  so their thicknesses sound like the slightly vary   as far as the drip tip, he also gets them on fasttech but then uses 3m tape to color them.  he's got them on all of his attys.
> 
> i'm not much into dripping nowadays, but this makes me want to get an Aeolus v2 really bad now.
> 
> ...


 
 I have quite a few Aeolus Lites. I only ordered 1 glass but not from Fasttech. So down the wallet-hole we'll go. Thank you.


----------



## luberconn

today's vapemail


----------



## 520RanchBro

Figured I could come here as you all seem way more knowledgeable about this hobby than I am.
  
 So I've had the Project Sub-Ohm S80 mod, using an Aspire Cleito as a tank for a few months now. Basically I'm trying to discern whether it's user error or this mod just totally sucks, or maybe my expectations are too high. I'm not really in to the hobbyist aspect of vapes, just want a reliable, tasty way to get my nicotine fix as right now I'm ready to start smoking cigarettes again.
  
  
 My first issue is the battery life. I'm using .2 ohm coils with the Cleito, operating at about 57-63W. All batteries that I have used only last a day or even less and I'm not a frequent user. They show about 1/2-3/4 of life left in them but they don't appear to have the charge to fire the coil. Fresh batteries work fine. Should I be looking at another kind of battery or is it just a case that one isn't really sufficient? I'm not really under the impression that this is the mods fault, more mine.
  
 Second is leakage. I constantly find juice collecting under the tank by the connection to the mod, I can't seem to find any leaks in the tank itself, what could be causing this??
  
 Third and more puzzling is what happened today. I'd been using it just fine and on the walk to and from work. I set it down for half an hour and when I tried to vape on my way back to work, I kept getting a 'Low Res" error message. I noticed that in the span of 30 minutes, the resistance for the coil was now .19 and not the usual .22, any idea what happened there? I guess I'll go swap coils but this one was fairly new so it's a bummer to have to toss it already. I did try removing and reconnecting the tank and cleaning off the connection, still .19.
  
  
 Any help would be appreciated as I'd love to make this switch permanent and stop smoking for good.


----------



## paradoxper

You never stated what batteries you were using. 60 watts is still a fair amount of power so don't expect days of battery life.
  
 Are you sure your airflow isn't leaking or leaving condensation? Perhaps check your 510 and make sure it's sealed. Apart from that, it could be from the airflow leaking down so
 give your orings a good check and make sure you screw that base section in tight.
  
 Make sure your connection on the base is solid again or it could cause your ohms to jump around.
  
 I don't do tanks so I'm sure someone may chime in with more helpful discourse.


----------



## paradoxper

A loose fit on the first try. So I'll swap some larger metrics on there for a tighter fit. 
  
 Dig it hard though and will look great on the 209.


----------



## luberconn

@520RanchBro, yah 60w on a single 18650 device isn't going to last terribly long.  most high drain 18650 batteries are only 2500-3000mah.  i vape my Moonshot on my istick Pico at about 60w and i get around a day as well.  that's just how it is.  you can look into a dual 18650 mod for more battery life.  for a small compact mod, you should wait a couple of weeks for the Sigelei Fuchai213.  it's basically a sigelei 213 with the TCR/TFR functions fixed and has a aluminum body vs carbon fiber.  i have the original Sig213 and love it.  probably because i use only wattage mode and TC with SS316 preset.  anyhow, it's the smallest regulated dual 18650 that i know of and the build feels solid so far.  
  
 or i also recommend an istick Pico if you don't mind bringing an extra battery with you.  i usually do this when im' out and about and use my dual 18650 for home use. i use LG HG2.  they are great!
  
  
 @paradoxoper nice work there!  i like it.  
  
  
  
  
 ran this all weekend and it's pretty sweet.  pretty much an RDA sitting on a reservoir.  huge vapor and flavor is good.  not quite as good as my Boreas or Moonshot, but darn close.  it's easier to build than the moonshot and doesn't leak like the Boreas.  if you're looking at possibly getting a newer "genny-style" tank, keep this one in mind.


----------



## hanskey

@520RanchBro* - *I use the Wismec RX-200 (3x18650's) and fully-charged I only get a day of life, because I chain-vape at work, so a day of life from 1 battery seems good to me.  When I rocked the single 18650 mod, I always carried at least one and often two spares, and an external charger so I never got screwed out of a good vape when I wanted one, because they always seemed to run out at inconvenient times.  You might try that strategy, or you might pick up a multi-battery mod as suggested by luberconn, though I'd recommend the RX-200 myself.
  
 However, before buying any mod, you should research it heavily in forums to see what kind of post-purchase problems you can expect and decide if those are ok.  Don't get caught up in hype and early adopt, because every piece of chinese vape gear has issues upon release and you want to weigh those problems before you put down cash.
  
 Also, I agree with luberconn that the LG HG2's are great 3000 mAh batteries, just remember that discharging those above 20 Amps should never even be contemplated.
  
 The juice collecting under the tank could be condensation or a slow leak that's not obvious and could be due to the top fill system itself.  I no longer use top-fill tanks, even with premade stock coils, because all the top-fill systems I've tried leak when I close the top-fill port and you can see other people complaining of this all over the Internet as well.  You could also have a poorly sealing o-ring causing the tank to leak through the coil itself (I experienced this alot with the top-fill tanks I've owned).  I'd try fully disassembling the tank, cleaning it and carefully reassembling it, while ensuring none of the silicon is pinched or damaged, or out of place.  Even a pinhole being open to atmosphere will cause leaking.  My advice is to get a bottom-fill tank if you want to not have leaking problems.  The original Arctic tank from Horizontech is bottom fill and I've owned mine for nearly a year with no leaking.  It's also now really cheap, one of the perennially praised flavor tanks and has a great variety of cheap stock coils, from TC to clapton, to parallel kanthal.
  
 Cleaning can help stabilize inaccurate resistance readings if the 510 connector is gunked up, but there's no guarantee.  You can try tweaking the trouble coil in your tank to see if you can get it to read correctly again, but it might be that the spaced coil now has touching parts and that has caused the resistance change, because the coil shape can change with heat, depending on the manufacturing process and wire used in the coil.
  
 However, as a permanent solution to your resistance issue, I suggest you either get a mod with lower minimum resistance rating than .2 ohm in power mode, OR use higher resistance coils, like .3 ohm or .5 ohm.  That way, if coils read below their rating you can still vape.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Thanks for the help everyone, I should note I definitely take under 40 puffs a day, I'm not a frequent user. I was just surprised I could use my Kanger mod for 3-4 days on one battery at 20-30 watts and then less than a day at around 55-60W, once the battery shows 3/4 charge, it no longer works well and at half, it doesn't fire. Maybe I should look in to other batteries.
  
 The Cleito is top-fill tank and leaks like crazy, I'm getting rid of it. Likely will look for something that uses .4 ohm carts and keep the wattage hopefully around 40-50. 
  
 Any battery recs?


----------



## hanskey

A longer lasting battery might delay the onset of weak hits somewhat, but multiple battery mods work much better at 50 watts than single battery mods, in my experience.  However, trying a different battery is fairly cheap, therefore:
  
 LG HG2 is a great 20 Amp, 3000 mAh battery, but so is the Samsung 30Q.  The 20 Amp continuous discharge curves I've seen battery testers post indicate that the LG HG2 takes the longest of all tested 3000 mAh 18650 batteries to reach 3.2 Volts (cutoff voltage for most regulated mods) and the 30Q is just barely less.  In practical terms, this means that my LG HG2's last a few hits longer than my Samsung 30Q's (though very few) and both are superior to my eFest 3000 mAh.  I also don't like the eFest and most other chinese brands, because they overstate the Amp ratings.
  
 In my research, the HG2 and 30Q are the best battery life options available for 20 Amp max continuous discharge batteries, given real-world minimum voltage cutoffs, but I suspect you will still see the same behavior until you try a different mod.
  
 Also, I will again recommend the original Horizontech Arctic tank.  The .5 ohm coils are fantastic at 30-50 watts (40 is the sweet spot for me) and last at least 60 mL (around 20 refills) (http://www.myvaporstore.com/Horizon-Tech-Arctic-Sub-Ohm-Tank-p/hz-art.htm).  Plus there are 'tubes showing how to rebuild the stock coils, replacement coils can be found for as low as $11 for a 5-pack, and I've never had mine leak.  It's not a fancy option, just tried and true with great clouds and flavor and as little hassle as you can expect from any given tank.


----------



## 520RanchBro

hanskey said:


> It's not a fancy option, just tried and true with great clouds and flavor and as little hassle as you can expect from any given tank.


 
 That is really all I'm looking, thank you! I want to stick with single battery mods as anything bigger hardly fits in my pockets and I primarily vape/smoke on my walks to and from work.
  
 Might look at a bigger mod for home use though.


----------



## hanskey

My pleasure.
  
 Not that I'm trying to get you to shell out for a new mod, but both the mods mentioned by me and luberconn are tiny, especially given that they have either 2 or 3 times the battery capacity of your current mod.
  
 Here's a comparison of the dimensions of the three mods in question:
  
 Project Sub-Ohm® Project S80 - 81.5mm x 41.5mm x 24mm
  
 Sigeli Fuchai 213 - 88mm x 44mm x 29mm
  
 Wismec Reuleaux RX-200 - 84mm x 50.0mm x 40.0mm
  
 Just something to keep in mind as you evaluate what course of action is best for you.
  
 I'm more concerned that you are a full-time(?) smoker and part-time vaper.
  
 Just my two cents - get your tank sorted and some spare batteries with an external charger and flip that.  Better yet would be to quit smoking and vape all the time with your better tank and extra batts.


----------



## 520RanchBro

hanskey said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Not that I'm trying to get you to shell out for a new mod, but both the mods mentioned by me and luberconn are tiny, especially given that they have either 2 or 3 times the battery capacity of your current mod.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh wow, very good point, those are not bad at all when it comes to size!
  
 I've smoked cigarettes for a while but usually only have around 4-5 a day and I don't think I've ever smoked one pack in a day in my life. So I've never been a heavy smoker but it's still a bad habit.
  
 I do have a good external battery charger and spare batteries so the battery life issue isn't dire, I was just surprised at the dip in battery life. I'll look at those mods and definitely get a bottom filling tank. The Cleito is a leaky piece of schiit.


----------



## hanskey

Yeah, I smoked for 18 years.  My habit was at least a pack per day and I was only able to quit because I got a "good enough" vape setup.  If I could make the switch I figure anyone can, so I try to encourage/badger/whatever others into dumping the cancer sticks.
  
 BWT - I think your issue is more aptly described as poor battery protection programming in the mod, rather than an actual battery capacity issue, but trying other batteries should confirm or eliminate that hypothesis.
  
 FWIW, I trashed my TFV4 mini and the FreeMax Scylla tanks because they were leaky as hell top-fills and frankly over-hyped in the first place.


----------



## 520RanchBro

hanskey said:


> Yeah, I smoked for 18 years.  My habit was at least a pack per day and I was only able to quit because I got a "good enough" vape setup.  If I could make the switch I figure anyone can, so I try to encourage/badger/whatever others into dumping the cancer sticks.
> 
> BWT - I think your issue is more aptly described as poor battery protection programming in the mod, rather than an actual battery capacity issue, but trying other batteries should confirm or eliminate that hypothesis.
> 
> FWIW, I trashed my TFV4 mini and the FreeMax Scylla tanks because they were leaky as hell top-fills and frankly over-hyped in the first place.


 
 What nicotine level do you use now? I'm currently on 6mg. Yeah the Cleito seemed like a really cool tank and with the Choclatier Cocoa produced some very good flavor. I'm just running in to so many finicky problems with it now. I don't know anyone who would want it, I need pliers and a vice grip to just to get the top section off. In the garbage it goes.


----------



## hanskey

I'm at 0.3% (or 3mg), but that has as much to do with nic' headaches from chain vaping as anything.  (OT, but good call on the RE-600, what an iem for $150!)


----------



## 520RanchBro

hanskey said:


> I'm at 0.3% (or 3mg), but that has as much to do with nic' headaches from chain vaping as anything.


 
 Yeah I'm thinking I'll move to 3mg as well. I guess I just really like the act of smoking something (cannabis preferred) and don't have a strong nicotine addiction, I should reduce that as much as I can.


----------



## hanskey

Yeah, pure nicotine, unlike what you get from smoked tobacco, is a really nice nootrope like caffeine, so I certainly enjoy that aspect of vaping as an overworked father, but it is as much about flavor and the act for me.
  
 The flavor is what initially convinced me to make the switch from smoking, because I didn't like how smoking changed the flavor of the vape!
  
 Adore's eLiquid flavors are so good that I just can't help but chain vape and it's really hard to beat $35.99. for 120 mL of premium flavor, though I'd step down to 0.15% concentration if they made it.
  
 This fact has me contemplating getting the flavor concentrate from Adore, and supplying the VG and nicotine myself, so I can tone down the nic' as needed without losing flavor.  Plus who knows how the FDA is going to screw us over, so I'm thinking that learning the DIY way is a really good idea.  In addition, 30mL of concentrate makes 150-180 mL and comes in at $16.95, and VG is cheap on Amazon (like $10/40oz. !?!?).  I just don't know about having 99.99% pure nicotine in the house (that stuff is dangerous even by incidental contact) and I'm lazy.


----------



## TrollDragon

hanskey said:


> I just don't know about having 99.99% pure nicotine in the house (that stuff is dangerous even by incidental contact) and I'm lazy.


 
 Just in case you are foolish enough to actually obtain 1000mg/ml Nicotine from Darknet since you don't have the certification to purchase it through suppliers.
 You really need to know just how DANGEROUS it is, one little oopsie (a couple of misplaced drops) and people die, pets die, neighbours could get violently sick or die...
  
 Vaperstek over on VU sums it up quite bluntly...
 http://vapingunderground.com/threads/pure-nicotine.49240/#post-286924


----------



## hanskey

Exactly right!  I probably was lazy and added more 9's than needed, but your point that high purity nicotine is horribly dangerous is accurate, whether it's 99%, 99.9% or 99.99% pure.
  
 TBH I like pre-mixed juices and have no burning desire to DIY juice, but at some point the FDA may eventually leave vapers with few options.  Please note that I hope this does not come to pass and that I will still be able to get my favorite juices when all is said and done.


----------



## luberconn

dont trash the clieto, i'll take it.    i actually want to try one, but i want to get the RBA kit and fat boy glass extension.  let me know.  i'll pay for shipping.


----------



## 520RanchBro

luberconn said:


> dont trash the clieto, i'll take it.    i actually want to try one, but i want to get the RBA kit and fat boy glass extension.  let me know.  i'll pay for shipping.


 
 I'll let you know, I'll see if my roommate would like it first. The o-ring seal consistently falls out so that may need to be replaced. Also you'll need a vice grip and pliers to unscrew the top, don't know how it got on so tight but no one I know has been able to remove it by hand. I should be able to find some tools to do the trick though.
  
 I won't just toss it though. Someone with more time and patience may enjoy it. I just can't stand the pool of juice leaking from underneath the tank constantly.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Been getting into some Jungle Juice DIY liquid, its probably my favourite atm, 60/40 ratio, 6mg nic level. I have gotten right into mixing my own juice now, have several concentrates, PG. VG etc. Tastes like tropical juice but with a really cool inhale and exhale, almost like a touch of menthol but different. Really nice.
  
  
 I have a Koopor Plus 200Watt mod coming this week in stainless steel, I had thought about the Sigelei 213 and the budget is fine for that kind of mod. Almost bought it but i wanted a mod that suits my style so I opted for this instead.
  
 Dual 18650 (using 2800mah each)  batteries, etc its going to be my main machine with an Atlantis 2 tank on 0.5-ohm coils.
  

  
  
 With this Aspire tank.
  

  
  
 Won't go much past 35 watt for my tastes but the battery life should be great.
  
 It also prepares me for the Uwell Crown I'm looking into.


----------



## hanskey

Awhile back (before the release of the RX-200) I almost bought a Koopor Plus.  Very nice looking mod indeed!
  
 However, I wasn't super stoked that the advertised "firmware upgrade" is not possible because no usb controller was included on the control board.  That shouldn't matter if you only want to use wattage mode, but you'll also have to plan on external charging, from what I recall.
  
 It is physically quite substantial as well, compared to the Sigeli Fuchai  213 and the RX-200, so have big pockets or don't plan on carrying in a pocket.
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## H20Fidelity

hanskey said:


> Awhile back (before the release of the RX-200) I almost bought a Koopor Plus.  Very nice looking mod indeed!
> 
> However, I wasn't super stoked that the advertised "firmware upgrade" is not possible because no usb controller was included on the control board.  That shouldn't matter if you only want to use wattage mode, but you'll also have to plan on external charging, from what I recall.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sure, I understand. I mostly went for the Koopor because of the all stainless steel appearence.
  
 I will only be using it in wattage mode atm. I already see other mods in the future coming here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It arrived today, just charging my batteries then take it for a spin!


----------



## paradoxper

She's almost ready. With another to follow shortly after.


----------



## chillaxing

should have listened to you guys, Rx200 showing atomizer short on the display screen....
  
 Time to open her up and change that pin


----------



## TrollDragon

chillaxing said:


> should have listened to you guys, Rx200 showing atomizer short on the display screen....
> 
> Time to open her up and change that pin


 

 A guy did that over on ECF with a Cuboid that was always showing atty short. He installed a FDV or Varitube 510, I don't remember which one but the atty short did not go away.

 I appears to be a Joyetech/Wismec board issue instead.


----------



## paradoxper

Snatched an Osiris.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's my daily burner atm.


----------



## chillaxing

trolldragon said:


> A guy did that over on ECF with a Cuboid that was always showing atty short. He installed a FDV or Varitube 510, I don't remember which one but the atty short did not go away.
> 
> I appears to be a Joyetech/Wismec board issue instead.


 
  
  
 .....not something i wanted to hear.
  
  
 Gonna give it a try anyways, will report back when I get it done.
  
 It was a great home and car mod, i hate changing out batteries.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I ordered the Uwell Crown tank this evening, interested in this huge reputation its collected.
  
 Also, the top fill option and 4ml capacity will be nice.
  
 I also tried some Strawberry Kiwi juice today, I thought it was terrible, tasted like an old coconut tanning lotion we used years ago at the beach. (serious)
  
 Stick with my proven Jungle Juice for now.


----------



## TrollDragon

Latest arrival:
 The very fine SQuape X [dream] and HCigar VT133.


----------



## Big Kev

Not sure whether to get the Squape X or not, as I found my Reloaded lacked a lot in the flavour department and sold it on, with quite a few other atties outperforming it for me.
  
 I quite fancy the VT133, as HCigar seem to make great mods lately, although I've never had one.
  
 I'll stick with my Sigelei 233 and Kayfun V5 for now, which actually has a pretty decent airflow for restrictive lung hitting.
  
 Rose V3 will be out soon and I'll definitely be getting one of them, as the Rose V2 was fantastic for flavour and I only sold that, because of the MTL airflow.


----------



## hanskey

chillaxing said:


> should have listened to you guys, Rx200 showing atomizer short on the display screen....
> 
> Time to open her up and change that pin


 

 Other than the length of the wires potentially making disassembly very tricky, this is a good call in general.  I ended up have to release wires and resolder to completely disassemble and reassemble the mod, but you may be more clever than me.  You'll also need to dremel the back wall of the battery sled to fit the bottom part of the connector and you may find that you're positive pen wire solder makes contact with your center pin itself - mine does.  It's the same circuit, so I'm fine with that, but you might not like that.  Either way, pick the 510 connector with the absolute shortest internal parts, to minimize issues.
  
 I ended up using a short FatDaddyVape's 510 connector, but my advice is to drill out the existing hole rather than thread it with the standard 10/1 threading.  That's the only thing I'd have done differently and will do again eventually with my backup RX-200.
  
 My issue was that the threads were so worn, none of my toppers would screw in anymore, which the FatDaddy 510 fixed just fine.  I can't predict if the board or pin are at fault for your issue, so ymmv.


----------



## paradoxper

Rather chuffed at the moment.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My Uwell Crown arrived today.
  
 When I first set it up it leaked like a tap from the airflow when on its side, I put this down to a user error installing the coil and bottom section of the tank out of the box. After some readjustment or seating it doesn't leak anymore on 60vg/40pg. I find the tank feature wise exactly what I need, an extra 1ml (total 4ml) over the 3ml Atlantis, filling is simple with top fill so I don't need to remove the tank from the mod.
  
 I still personally think flavour on the Aspire Atlantis 2 atm is a little better, and I'm a massive fan of the top airflow around the drip tip on that tank, I've become so accustom to using the Atlantis 2 with that top airflow wide open the Crown appears a little unusual.
  
 Overall I seem to require less vape to get my nic hit, smaller draws and even nic sicked myself for 15 minutes earlier playing with the Crown tank. It will be something I'll stick with because I love the top fill option and larger capacity.
  
 Its on 0.5ohm coils at about 35watts atm with full air flow.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Whew, tried everything to take the top part off of my Cleito to replace the coil to no avail. Good thing it came with an extra plastic ('glass') part of the tank. I had to just crush and shatter the current one so I could dissemble it. Got it all ready only to find I had lost the mouthpiece...
  
 Rocking my old Aspire Triton for the time being and it does just fine. Could not get down with going back to smoking cigarettes for long, I run through money so fast.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Anyone know where I can get a replacement mouthpiece for the Cleito? It fits over a set of o-rings rather than sliding in to the top part of the tank, no one seems to offer that (at least one I'm 100% confident will fit). Aspire lists it as having a wide bore tip but my wide bore tip from my Mutation Xs RDA certainly doesn't fit. Took more force than expected but I was wrong, nevermind.
  
 Good thing it was only $20, this tank has been a headache for me but I'm ordering a new setup today. My Project Sub-Ohm mod's 510 thread is stripped or something, the tank will not securely screw in anymore, you can constantly spin it and it's loose. I randomly get a check battery warning (2 puffs in from full charge) I've had a lot of issues with this mod. Not a good purchase.
  
 Going for a Wismec RX200S and a Horizon Arctic V8 tank. Seems like there's a lot of different coil structures offered, anyone have experience with those? I'm going with the Tiger coils.


----------



## TrollDragon

Augvape Merlin and the HCigar VT133


----------



## skalkman

.


----------



## H20Fidelity

So the famous Uwell Crown has been giving me problems.
  
 For some reason at random juice leaks into the base then out the air holes. At first I thought it might because I wasn't tightening the top lid enough so a vacuum tight seal wasn't occurring but I'm not sure that's why. Its leaked several times always the same way and quite randomly, I've had it apart, checked it over, changed a few seals with spares and gone right over it. Its a good looking tank, vapes well, and I really do like it apart from these leaking concerns.
  
 My Atlantis 2 IMO still has the edge in flavour and has 'never' leaked once.
  
 The Crown tank also becomes quite hot on my Koopor Plus 200 watt at just 40watts on 0.5ohm coils, this may also be the reason it leaks because of the heat thinning out the juice or something. I am getting some more 18650 batteries to run the Crown on my Sigelei 100watt Plus to see if there's still that heat build up.
  
 I would say though overall, while I see the upsides of the Uwell Crown I have paid for something which has been leaking and made me question a user error, dud tank or why I spent the money. With something like the Atlantis 2 I've never regretted it from day one, and it remains my all day tank.

 So Uwell Crown still on the trial and error run, but at this stage hasn't taken over the Aspire tank, not in flavour, or those leaking issues mention with the Uwell.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> So the famous Uwell Crown has been giving me problems.
> 
> For some reason at random juice leaks into the base then out the air holes. At first I thought it might because I wasn't tightening the top lid enough so a vacuum tight seal wasn't occurring but I'm not sure that's why. Its leaked several times always the same way and quite randomly, I've had it apart, checked it over, changed a few seals with spares and gone right over it. Its a good looking tank, vapes well, and I really do like it apart from these leaking concerns.
> 
> ...


 

 Looking on VU and ECF it appears that poorly made coils are the cause of your leak with the Crown. Check the coils gaskets and make sure the pin it pushed in tight, some have coil wires that stick out too far, trim or push them back a bit.
  
 It's a dice roll with coils, that is why I only use rebuildable tanks.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Looking on VU and ECF it appears that poorly made coils are the cause of your leak with the Crown. Check the coils gaskets and make sure the pin it pushed in tight, some have coil wires that stick out too far, trim or push them back a bit.
> 
> It's a dice roll with coils, that is why I only use rebuildable tanks.


 
  
 Thanks mate. Yeah, I had read that myself about the wire, strange how it behaves itself for a while then randomly does the leaking thing.
  
 I'm going to stick with it though because its a real curiosity thing atm to find out why exactly.
  
 I have some more coils coming as well this week.


----------



## hanskey

My issues with the TFV4 mini and Scylla tanks leaking was gaskets/orings not forming a complete seal, and top-fill systems that cause internal pressure changes when I used stock coils.  Whenever I used an RBA with those tanks, I also had leaking from my wicking sliding over time to open up, but as soon as I wicked with more cotton I'd get dry/burned hits.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Question about batteries.
  
 I've ordered a set and backup for my RX-200S but they won't arrive until Thursday while my mod arrives tomorrow. If I use 3 that have had similar wear, voltage, capacity and amperage from use in my single bat mods on the new one for one day, that shouldn't be a huge issue right? Only concerned about safety here. The life of the batteries is irrelevant now as my Project Sub-Ohm mod is now trash as the 510 screw is stripped and tanks no longer fit tightly, causing wild variations in resistance. So now the only mod I have is a three battery one and from what I've read I shouldn't use the old ones in it so I have 5 batteries that are now useless to me.


----------



## chillaxing

520ranchbro said:


> Question about batteries.
> 
> I've ordered a set and backup for my RX-200S but they won't arrive until Thursday while my mod arrives tomorrow. If I use 3 that have had similar wear, voltage, capacity and amperage from use in my single bat mods on the new one for one day, that shouldn't be a huge issue right? Only concerned about safety here. The life of the batteries is irrelevant now as my Project Sub-Ohm mod is now trash as the 510 screw is stripped and tanks no longer fit tightly, causing wild variations in resistance. So now the only mod I have is a three battery one and from what I've read I shouldn't use the old ones in it so I have 5 batteries that are now useless to me.


 
  
  
 use them if they aren't really old.  I use marry my batteries to the mod, not anymore.  if its less than a year old, I wouldn't worry.  I have batteries that are a couple of years old, i just use them for my flash lights now.
  
 I do keep the same two batteries together though.  Just so they age at the same time.
  
 Just make sure none of the wraps are torn so the battery doesn't short out.


----------



## 520RanchBro

chillaxing said:


> use them if they aren't really old.  I use marry my batteries to the mod, not anymore.  if its less than a year old, I wouldn't worry.  I have batteries that are a couple of years old, i just use them for my flash lights now.
> 
> I do keep the same two batteries together though.  Just so they age at the same time.
> 
> Just make sure none of the wraps are torn so the battery doesn't short out.


 
 Not very old and I'm not a frequent vaper so they haven't seen very heavy use. I'll be sure to label my sets though so that they all age equally. No torn wraps, all in great condition. I'll be sure to check their readins on my charger too before using them. It's not that I want to cheap out on batteries, just hate wasting a bunch of them.


----------



## luberconn

just got the avocado 24 yesterday.  it's vaping nicely with some regular claptons.


----------



## paradoxper

Looking for the Nextasis, I stumble upon this gem.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Looking for the Nextasis, I stumble upon this gem.




 Quasar "Reinventing the 2013 Taifun GT" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

 The Nextasis... good god man, why?


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Quasar "Reinventing the 2013 Taifun GT"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am half tempted to pick it up.
  
 This is my journey and I did like the Nextiny. Do you have an alternative choice I should look at?


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> I am half tempted to pick it up.
> 
> This is my journey and I did like the Nextiny. Do you have an alternative choice I should look at?


 

 No, there are no alternatives I can think of that are even close. It is just interesting to see you go from dual 22g chucker's to a mesh genesis atty.

 Vape on and enjoy the journey!


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> No, there are no alternatives I can think of that are even close. It is just interesting to see you go from dual 22g chucker's to a mesh genesis atty.
> 
> Vape on and enjoy the journey!


 
 Alien coils. Aeolus. That holds my mark.
  
 I should pull out my Quasar now.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Looking for the Nextasis, I stumble upon this gem.




 Just paid for my Nextasis.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Just paid for my Nextasis.


 
 I'm waiting for Vaper's Hobby to get stock. I haven't found very many reviews in english, so please provide your thoughts when you get time.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> I'm waiting for Vaper's Hobby to get stock. I haven't found very many reviews in english, so please provide your thoughts when you get time.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


>


 
 I don't take Damon seriously.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> I don't take Damon seriously.


 
 It's Damian and why wouldn't you?


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> It's Damian and why wouldn't you?


 
 It's his review style I don't care for. That and I never take reviews seriously as with something so subjective I rather buy it and draw my own conclusion.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Got my RX200S in the mail today and used it briefly with my Cleito, works so well, I think I'll be really happy with it.
  
 My Horizon Tech Arctic V8 also arrived today. The bottom piece was screwed too tightly to remove and replace the atomizer. I'm not taking a pliers to a brand new tank. Got an exchange on the way already. Can't believe all of the horrible QC I've encountered in my brief time in this hobby. Why would you screw it on that tight in the first place? Thankfully VaporDNA has great customer service, hopefully my next one is actually operational.


----------



## ssag

Relaxing after work. Music and vaping.


----------



## TrollDragon

ssag said:


> Relaxing after work. Music and vaping.


 
 Now that's a very nice setup.


----------



## luberconn

got a new drip tip for the Avocado24.  i likes it.


----------



## skalkman

There we go. Less than 24h from notification to my door, got to love DHL.


----------



## paradoxper

Come to Daddy!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

My DIY magnetic stir plate in action.


----------



## ssag

took a family-picture last weekend.


----------



## skalkman

ssag said:


> took a family-picture last weekend.




Here's Mine.


----------



## taffy2207

Mrs T gave me an ultimatum today:-
  
 "Get off your Cigar habit if you wanna get on me"
  
 11 minutes later, I purchased an Eleaf i-stick (20W 5.5V).
  
 Jeez, the things a fella has to do to get a bit of 'How's your father'.
  
 Haven't used it much. 1st puff made me cough a lung up, second made me dizzy.
  
 I don't know if I really need it but Drumstix juice is kinda nice in a "I've just been regressed to my childhood" kinda way.
  

  
 NB I deliberately posted the 3rd pic upside down to be pretentiously 'arty'


----------



## paradoxper

taffy2207 said:


> Mrs T gave me an ultimatum today:-
> 
> "Get off your Cigar habit if you wanna get on me"
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats T! Keep at it. I should point out, however, Drumsticks seem a bit emo. I surely would think some blackened unicorn blood would do you. I digress.


----------



## taffy2207

Meh, I'm such a lightweight. I have 2 cola bottles as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On the plus side I do have one called Tiger blood which implies some much needed Hardcoreness on my part.


----------



## paradoxper

taffy2207 said:


> Meh, I'm such a lighweight. I have 2 cola bottles as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I had made a juice I called as blood runs black. Being a strawberry anise profile it was \m/ but unfortunately also quite terrible.
  
 Again, we both equally suck.


----------



## taffy2207

I don't think I'm going to need mine. I seldom smoke Cigars anyway.
  
 I'm more concerned about incurring the wrath of the local surly HC Judge who gifts them to me. That's more of a threat to my well being.
  
 Yeah, we suck but at least we have that air of 'guys that suck but with impeccable taste in Music' suckiness about us.
  
 I can live with that


----------



## paradoxper

taffy2207 said:


> I don't think I'm going to need mine. I seldom smoke Cigars anyway.
> 
> I'm more concerned about incurring the wrath of the local surly HC Judge who gifts them to me. That's more of a threat to my well being.
> 
> ...


 
 It's the wrath of Mrs T that should be of concern.
  
 Oh, our music taste totally doesn't suck at all. We've got something goin' for us there.


----------



## paradoxper

The Phantom is killing it.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## yomshetan

Same setup, good one !!


----------



## H20Fidelity

yomshetan said:


> Same setup, good one !!


 
  
 Using the same hey? What ohm coils are you using and wattage?
  
 I'm using 0.27 coils anywhere between 30-40watts.


----------



## skalkman

There we go, now i remember that it's a VWM atty.


----------



## taffy2207

For someone who has about 6 puffs a day, I think I've overdone the juice thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've got some Toffee, Vanilla, Cola, Cherry, Caramel Candy, Strawberry, Tiger Blood (mixed fruit), Drumstix, Hodge's Homebrew (Butterscotch /Custard) & Desert Oasis (Aniseed).
  
 My wife Elin did a mix of Drumstix, Hodges & Cola last night and it was lush. It was like a burnt cream then Toffee and a hint of Cola on the exhale.
  
 Elins' family own a farm in Denmark and she used to make Yoghurt in their dairy. I know it's not 'mixing as we know it Jim', but I may get some mixer juices to see what concoctions she can come up with.
  
 I'm useless at it. I thought Cola with a splash of Aniseed would be nice, boy was I wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I'm going to let them Steep for a day or two. All the above juice suppliers are UK based, I believe.


----------



## skalkman

Picked this thing up today. YiHi has stepped their game up again.


----------



## paradoxper

Another beauty. But I think they're both out the doors.


----------



## paradoxper

taffy2207 said:


> For someone who has about 6 puffs a day, I think I've overdone the juice thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You've just begun...
  
 arghem, did I hear aniseed? Well, in that case, may I introduce you to the wonderful jamaican twist-mix that is Grenada. Imagine you are on a beach, now...
  
 No, really. Grenada needs to be in your life, if not, you will be down 1 stalker. Think of the consequences.


----------



## taffy2207

paradoxper said:


> You've just begun...
> 
> arghem, did I hear aniseed? Well, in that case, may I introduce you to the wonderful jamaican twist-mix that is Grenada. Imagine you are on a beach, now...
> 
> No, really. Grenada needs to be in your life, if not, you will be down 1 stalker. Think of the consequences.


 
 Pretty difficult to get here. I'll add it to my list if I do international orders


----------



## paradoxper

taffy2207 said:


> Pretty difficult to get here. I'll add it to my list if I do international orders


 
 I'll send you a bottle.


----------



## taffy2207

Thanks for the offer P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should be going to Montreal & NY in October.  I've bought all this stuff and I'm barely using it, I think I've got carried away by Tech again *<<< INSERT FACE PALM SMILEY HERE >>>*
  
 I'll seek it out if I'm still vaping then


----------



## TrollDragon

I do love me some DNA.


----------



## chillaxing

paradoxper said:


> You've just begun...
> 
> arghem, did I hear aniseed? Well, in that case, may I introduce you to the wonderful jamaican twist-mix that is Grenada. Imagine you are on a beach, now...
> 
> No, really. Grenada needs to be in your life, if not, you will be down 1 stalker. Think of the consequences.


 
  
  
 You pushing your crazy concoctions again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Grenada is good, I think I like it better than Pluid now.


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> You pushing your crazy concoctions again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Eh, spreading that truth.
  
 No,  Grenada has always been bettar than everything.  GSL, now, that is much better than Pluid. 
  
 I'll see if maybe I can get a bottle of that to you.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Little soldiers ready for action.


----------



## paradoxper

Happy Fourth of July weekend! And belated Canada Day. Stay safe all.


----------



## H20Fidelity

This week I ordered the iSub V or iSub Vortex to test out. Quite cheap and reminds me of  AspireCleito design.
  

  
  
  
 And I'm extremely proud of my DIY Cookies & Cream. Although nothing complicated the result in flavour at 15% concentrate is one of my favourites yet.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Getting in to building now. Got a couple premade tiger coils to ease myself into it. I got a Mutation Xs RDA free with my now dead Project Sub-Ohm mod. the RX200S has been an excellent mod, love the three batteries and large screen. Running an Arctic V8 with tiger coils and it's excellent. After replacing the coil in the Cleito, no leaks and excellent flavor. Got a Wismec Drip Tank and Crown II on the way. Should be set on variety. 3 no-fuss tanks for on-the-go and two rebuildables I can use at home. Might look at the Avocado 24 in the future, just want to practice building first.


----------



## TrollDragon

520ranchbro said:


> Might look at the Avocado 24 in the future, just want to practice building first.


 
 Take a big pass on the Avocado 24, the build quality on them is random, the AFC spins freely on mine and they whistle like Schiit.
  
 Look into the Limitless Plus RDTA instead.


----------



## 520RanchBro

trolldragon said:


> Take a big pass on the Avocado 24, the build quality on them is random, the AFC spins freely on mine and they whistle like Schiit.
> 
> Look into the Limitless Plus RDTA instead.




 Will do! Build quality and consistency is a big factor for me and it looks like the Limitless gets reviewed quite well. I'll be sure to come here to check in when I decide on purchasing my 'endgame' (of sorts) RTA. MY roommate just built a COV Hunter dual coil setup (.37 ohms) and it tastes pretty good, kind of weak vapor production though, needs more airflow I think.


----------



## TrollDragon

520ranchbro said:


> Will do! Build quality and consistency is a big factor for me and it looks like the Limitless gets reviewed quite well. I'll be sure to come here to check in when I decide on purchasing my 'endgame' (of sorts) RTA. MY roommate just built a COV Hunter dual coil setup (.37 ohms) and it tastes pretty good, kind of weak vapor production though, needs more airflow I think.


 

 I have an Emerald Green Royal Hunter. I also have a silver battery door for the VT133 that will be painted green, so it's all matchy matchy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A single fused Clapton in the RH, wicked with dm Viskose (Rayon) provides excellent flavor.


----------



## luberconn

i should have a Tornado Nano and Limitless+ hopefully by weeks end.


----------



## Big Kev

Anyone else tried the Crown 2 yet, as I got mine today and the flavour is rather lacking on my 0.5 coil at 70w, a bit of a letdown so far, although I think it's the coils that are causing the issues, from what I've read from reviews.


----------



## paradoxper

Wow. Murdock continues to flat out impress. No one does weird like he does it.


----------



## paradoxper

Iridescent Opal. Absolutely.


----------



## chillaxing

paradoxper said:


> Wow. Murdock continues to flat out impress. No one does weird like he does it.


 
  
  
 What is GSL?
  
 need to try the new flavor.
  
 Love that new mod with, what it seems like, mother of pearls.


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> What is GSL?
> 
> need to try the new flavor.
> 
> Love that new mod with, what it seems like, mother of pearls.


 
 GSL is an anise base with a (in generalized terms) candy background. Someone has said gummy bears - I can see that. I pick up multiple fruits, though. It's not exactly candy candy sweet,
 or fruit fruit sweet, but it's a general sweet backend with fronting anise and is so, so ******* good.
  
 But, really, all you need in life is Grenada.
  
 Mother of pearls is coming, but I dig how it sparkles in the sunlight, which I'll capture one day.


----------



## chillaxing

paradoxper said:


> GSL is an anise base with a (in generalized terms) candy background. Someone has said gummy bears - I can see that. I pick up multiple fruits, though. It's not exactly candy candy sweet,
> or fruit fruit sweet, but it's a general sweet backend with fronting anise and is so, so ******* good.
> 
> But, really, all you need in life is Grenada.
> ...


 
  
  
 hmmmm sounds tasty.  Gonna have to try it.
  
 Grenada is part of my life now, and it ain't leaving 
  
 I know that shine from anywhere.  My parents use to sell chinese rosewood furniture that had a lot of mother of pearl inlay.  Its a beautiful material.


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> hmmmm sounds tasty.  Gonna have to try it.
> 
> Grenada is part of my life now, and it ain't leaving
> 
> I know that shine from anywhere.  My parents use to sell chinese rosewood furniture that had a lot of mother of pearl inlay.  Its a beautiful material.


 
 I will get you a bottle of GSL. Glad Grenada left an impression. Will see how much this block pops in color as I rather loved the more neutral tones shown in the pic.


----------



## chillaxing

paradoxper said:


> I will get you a bottle of GSL. Glad Grenada left an impression. Will see how much this block pops in color as I rather loved the more neutral tones shown in the pic.


 
  
 No need bro i'll just order some, i need more juice anyways.  Does giant carry it?  I can't seem to find it on their site.


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> No need bro i'll just order some, i need more juice anyways.  Does giant carry it?  I can't seem to find it on their site.


 
 You have to order from his group.


----------



## taffy2207

Definitely going to get some proper mixing juice. Wifey has mixed some good stuff :-
  
 Florida Orange, Strawberry & Cola.
Aniseed Mint & Blackcurrant.
 Blackcurrant (Chewitts) & Strawberry.
 Toffee, Vanilla & Cola.
 Cola & Cherry.
  
 Cola seems to be a good mixer.
  
 I have no idea of the percentages because she mixes them by scent.
  
  
 Currently vaping Caramel Candy (Werthers Original). I didn't think I'd be vaping Werthers' when I got up this morning


----------



## ufospls2

Newest addition. Thoroughly enjoying it. 
  

  
 The collision of two worlds.


----------



## H20Fidelity

taffy2207 said:


> Definitely going to get some proper mixing juice. Wifey has mixed some good stuff :-
> 
> Florida Orange, Strawberry & Cola.
> Aniseed & Blackcurrant.
> ...


 
  
 I've been getting into mixing a lot recently.
  
 Mostly Flavour West.
  
_Cookies & Cream_
_French Vanilla_
_Vanilla Custard_
_Rocky Road_
_Chocolate Mint_
_Beetle Juice_
  
 Mixing them at around 15% with 50/50 base.
  
 Cookies & Cream is excellent, ordered more of that straight away.


----------



## H20Fidelity

big kev said:


> Anyone else tried the Crown 2 yet, as I got mine today and the flavour is rather lacking on my 0.5 coil at 70w, a bit of a letdown so far, although I think it's the coils that are causing the issues, from what I've read from reviews.


 
  
 I sold my original Crown, it was a headeache in the end. Would vape 'ok' for a for a while but I personally found the flavour lacking and it always leaked. If you can keep buying coils Aspire Cleito is a good, easy fill, no leak tank.
  
 I use 0.27ohm coils and keep the wattage low, around 30-35 watts.


----------



## 520RanchBro

h20fidelity said:


> I sold my original Crown, it was a headeache in the end. Would vape 'ok' for a for a while but I personally found the flavour lacking and it always leaked. If you can keep buying coils Aspire Cleito is a good, easy fill, no leak tank.
> 
> I use 0.27ohm coils and keep the wattage low, around 30-35 watts.


 
 I did have one leaky coil with the Cleito but have been through 2-3 since and no leaks at all and the flavor is very good. I use the .2 coils as well but have it at about 55-60 watts.


----------



## taffy2207

h20fidelity said:


> I've been getting into mixing a lot recently.
> 
> Mostly Flavour West.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm going to seek out Cookies & Cream mixers here in Blighty. I'm on a major health kick right now and it could solve my cravings for HD/B&J Cookie Dough ice cream


----------



## chillaxing

taffy2207 said:


> I'm going to seek out Cookies & Cream mixers here in Blighty. I'm on a major health kick right now and it could solve my cravings for HD/B&J Cookie Dough ice cream


 
  
  
 LOL, i went back on my diet and I had the same exact thought.  Get all the desert flavors to kill my cravings.


----------



## taffy2207

chillaxing said:


> LOL, i went back on my diet and I had the same exact thought.  Get all the desert flavors to kill my cravings.


 
 I've lost 2 stone in 7 weeks and I'm not missing much, but I could murder someone for a bottle of Cherry Coke or a tub of Cookie Dough


----------



## paradoxper

Lbs, you wankers.


----------



## taffy2207

Meh, damn Yanks


----------



## paradoxper

taffy2207 said:


> Meh, damn Yanks


 
 At least we drive on the right side of the road.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Built a single coil setup on my Mutation Xs while on my lunch break. For my first attempt, it turned out pretty well. Just had some pre-built tiger coils and Cotton Bacon for the wick, .67 ohms.
  
 It's quite tasty but I think I can improve next time in how I wick it so I will have to drip less frequently. Pretty happy with it though! I'll do dual coils next. Also I'm on the lookout for a bigger RDA with a larger juice well and more room to build, send any recommendations my way.


----------



## TrollDragon

520ranchbro said:


> Also I'm on the lookout for a bigger RDA with a larger juice well and more room to build, send any recommendations my way.


 
 46mm Fat Boy Alliance is what you are looking for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  

  
 Or a 40mm Mason.


----------



## luberconn

h20fidelity said:


> I sold my original Crown, it was a headeache in the end. Would vape 'ok' for a for a while but I personally found the flavour lacking and it always leaked. If you can keep buying coils Aspire Cleito is a good, easy fill, no leak tank.
> 
> I use 0.27ohm coils and keep the wattage low, around 30-35 watts.


 
  
 if you're looking for a replacement for your Crown, i just got the Tornado Nano and for premade coils, it hits harder than any premades i've tried thus far.  takes 60-80w for the .3ohms but it produces huge flavor and vapor.  it's also really cheap. i got mine for $22.95US and it comes with one premade coil and an RBA deck if you want to get into rebuilding.  also comes with one clear glass and one color changing glass, which is sorta gimmicky, but i think it looks pretty good on the black tank. 
  
  

  
  
 here's the same glass in my hot car.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My little pocket rocket. Pico and iSub V.
  
 Really pleased with this little top fill tank. The air flow is a little restricted compared to my other tanks but the flavour is right up there using the iSub coils.


----------



## 520RanchBro

trolldragon said:


> 46mm Fat Boy Alliance is what you are looking for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My roommate has some friends that own a vapor shop that we visited last night and I saw one of those Fatboys there, was very intrigued but probably a little too big for me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I did end up purchasing a Vector there and set it up last night. In an excited rush to try it, I again could have done better with wicking but it tastes amazing! Using two 28 ga Tiger coils, about .3 ohms.
  
 Airflow just from the top means I have to pull a bit harder but I love having a nice big juice well, build area and best of all, no spitback and no leaks!


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> My little pocket rocket. Pico and iSub V.
> 
> Really pleased with this little top fill tank. The air flow is a little restricted compared to my other tanks but the flavour is right up there using the iSub coils.


 

 The WeeLeaf Pico is an excellent choice for a small mod!

 Raven's Moon in dripper mode on the Pico.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> The WeeLeaf Pico is an excellent choice for a small mod!
> 
> Raven's Moon in dripper mode on the Pico.


 
  
 That looks awesome! 
  
 Its a good little mod, absolutely. Just with sub-ohm tanks you need to carry a spare battery or two.
  
 I'm using a 2900mAh Efest in mine.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Its a good little mod, absolutely. Just with sub-ohm tanks you need to carry a spare battery or two.
> 
> I'm using a 2900mAh Efest in mine.


 
 Those batteries show up as a 15A+ CDR on mooch's list. As long as you keep the Pico under 45W you will be safe when the battery level drops down.
  
 You might want to consider the Samsung 30Q's or LG HG2's. All depends on what you will be running for power, if your using the Pico at 55W+ all day then I'd really consider getting some 25A or 30A CDR's but they will only be 1500mAh, so you give up run time for safety.
  
 Here is mooch's latest chart.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Those batteries show up as a 15A+ CDR on mooch's list. As long as you keep the Pico under 45W you will be safe when the battery level drops down.
> 
> You might want to consider the Samsung 30Q's or LG HG2's. All depends on what you will be running for power, if your using the Pico at 55W+ all day then I'd really consider getting some 25A or 30A CDR's but they will only be 1500mAh, so you give up run time for safety.
> 
> Here is mooch's latest chart.


 
  
 Thanks for the chart!
  
 I hang around 25-35 watts mostly on 0.5ohm coils. I'm not really into high wattage vaping (atm). 
  
 Even with my mods using dual 18650 I still hang around that wattage. I have some Samsungs here and a few others.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks for the chart!
> 
> I hang around 25-35 watts mostly on 0.5ohm coils. I'm not really into high wattage vaping (atm).
> 
> Even with my mods using dual 18650 I still hang around that wattage. I have some Samsungs here and a few others.


 

 Excellent, Uncle H2O!
  
 Vape Safe!


----------



## luberconn

i use my 25r and LG HE4 for my Pico.  mostly because those are unmarried.  use 3 married sets of LG HG2 for my dual 18650 devices.


----------



## paradoxper

You know, I want it and I want it now. 
  
 I am growing ever frustrated that I can't have what I want!
  
 You Nextasis snobs can go .....................................
  
 A month I try. And another we go.


----------



## ufospls2

Have any of you guys tried the GeekVape Eagle yet? I don't know how to build my own coils etc...(I would like to learn at some point) but the Eagle looks like it would be a good bridge between replaceable coils and building my own.


----------



## paradoxper

paradoxper said:


> You know, I want it and I want it now.
> 
> I am growing ever frustrated that I can't have what I want!
> 
> ...


 
 Open your big ******* mouth and doors will open. Yea, backdooring horseschiit. I love HEMO. Pay to pay. Nextasis snob checking in.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Open your big ******* mouth and doors will open. Yea, backdooring horseschiit. I love HEMO. Pay to pay. Nextasis snob checking in.


 
 #NextasisLyfe


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> #NextasisLyfe


 
 We'll see. These ******* zealots have me on SSV wire. I'm like...........what the ****kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. Should be fun and I'm a bit excited.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> We'll see. These ******* zealots have me on SSV wire. I'm like...........what the ****kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. Should be fun and I'm a bit excited.


 

 Have fun with that stuff.
  
 The boys in the "TC beyond Ni200: Nickel Purity, Dicodes; Ti, SS, Resistherm NiFe30; Coefficient of Resistance" thread on ECF have confronted SSV about there false and bogus claims of their Ti wire in the past.
  
 There are a few metallurgists in the group and you are not getting Grade 1 Titanium, just boutique packaged Grade 2 full of marking BS... Hence the custom DNA Profile so it performs like it should.
  
 Get yourself some Temco
 http://www.temcoindustrialpower.com/search.html?search_bar=1&t1=titanium+wire&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

 CrazyWire
 http://www.wireandstuff.co.uk/products/GR1--Grade-1--Titanium-Wire-.html

 or Zivipf
 http://www.zivipf.com/epages/63862298.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63862298/Categories/Heizdraht/Titandraht
  
 At least then you know you are getting proper wire without the false claims and BS.


----------



## paradoxper

trolldragon said:


> Have fun with that stuff.
> 
> The boys in the "TC beyond Ni200: Nickel Purity, Dicodes; Ti, SS, Resistherm NiFe30; Coefficient of Resistance" thread on ECF have confronted SSV about there false and bogus claims of their Ti wire in the past.
> 
> ...


 
 I think you know I'm skeptical of all the boutique wire. I was surprised that TC was popular with mesh. I am only going to use the SSV because the guy is including it.
  
 I had a NextGen on loan but this will be the time for me to really dig into mesh and see if it's something I want to stick with.
  
 StealVape had mesh recommended to me but I also saw Zivipf had stock which was used by VHS, so I'll do my diligence to find my sweet spot within those parameters as well.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> I think you know I'm skeptical of all the boutique wire. I was surprised that TC was popular with mesh. I am only going to use the SSV because the guy is including it.
> 
> I had a NextGen on loan but this will be the time for me to really dig into mesh and see if it's something I want to stick with.
> 
> StealVape had mesh recommended to me but I also saw Zivipf had stock which was used by VHS, so I'll do my diligence to find my sweet spot within those parameters as well.


 
 I knew you would.
 I just wanted to post in case anyone else was thinking that Sweet Spot Vapors might be a good choice for Ti due to the marketing claims.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Have you guys ever experienced a tank drying your mouth out more than what's considered normal?
  
 This new tank I have here the iSub V really drys my mouth out after only a few draws on it. Like its sucking the life and fluid from my body LOL.
  
 Its on 0.5ohm coils, 60/40 ratio juice (8mg nic)
  
 My Aspire Atlantis 2 and Cleito don't do this, well, some dehydration is normal but not like the iSub tank does.
  
 I don't even really want to use it....


----------



## taffy2207

I'm guessing it's the PG element. I get it as well, I just drink more fluids, seems to help it a lot.


----------



## H20Fidelity

taffy2207 said:


> I'm guessing it's the PG element. I get it as well, I just drink more fluids, seems to help it a lot.


 
  
 Someone described it very well elsewhere. Its like you just licked a cotton ball..lol
  
 I'm kind of blaming the coils at this stage, the iSub coils.


----------



## Textfeud

I like my new HexOhm V3.0. Paired it with the Dotmod Petri. 
  

  
  
 Next purchase will probably be a Split Atty by DNV or Origen Tank 19/22 by Norbert. Decisions, decisions... Anyone have one of these?


----------



## ssag

Nice mod. 


textfeud said:


> I like my new HexOhm V3.0. Paired it with the Dotmod Petri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taffy2207

OMG there's a bacon flavour juice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My Cookie Dough & Clotted Cream Fudge eliquids are coming tomorrow


----------



## Textfeud

ssag said:


> Nice mod.




Haha nice! Do you also have difficulties to lift the battery cover off? The magnets are super strong and my nails are not long enough to get under there. Don't want to use tools because I could damage the paint.


----------



## ssag

textfeud said:


> Haha nice! Do you also have difficulties to lift the battery cover off? The magnets are super strong and my nails are not long enough to get under there. Don't want to use tools because I could damage the paint.


 
 No. Compared to my zombie-green v2.1 the cover gets off very easy.


----------



## Textfeud

ssag said:


> No. Compared to my zombie-green v2.1 the cover gets off very easy.


 
  


ssag said:


> No. Compared to my zombie-green v2.1 the cover gets off very easy.


 
 Do you use your nails to get under there or can you just pull it off?


----------



## ssag

textfeud said:


> Do you use your nails to get under there or can you just pull it off?


 
 I use my nails.


----------



## Textfeud

ssag said:


> I use my nails.




Probably my lack of nails then. Used to the Ranger where I can just pull it off. Now I need to use a flat screwdriver to get the battery cover off.


----------



## paradoxper

Not sure what is what. This is vaping a dream. I need another.


----------



## ufospls2

paradoxper said:


> Not sure what is what. This is vaping a dream. I need another.


 
 What flavour is this "Grenada."? My local vape shops don't have it. Worth ordering online if I can find it?


----------



## paradoxper

ufospls2 said:


> What flavour is this "Grenada."? My local vape shops don't have it. Worth ordering online if I can find it?


 
 It's an anise base with orange, mango and kiwi on the backend. And it is absolutely worth ordering.
  
  
 http://www.giantvapes.com/grenada/
  
  
 I could also send your ass a bottle.


----------



## luberconn

is the anise super strong tasting?  i'm curious about it but scared at the same time.  i'm getting a little burned out on my typical creamy strawberrys and blueberry cheesecake i've been vaping on for a long time.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> is the anise super strong tasting?  i'm curious about it but scared at the same time.  i'm getting a little burned out on my typical creamy strawberrys and blueberry cheesecake i've been vaping on for a long time.


 
 I think no matter what, upon exposure, the anise will consume your mouth. This is more or less intense depending on what atomizer you're using.


----------



## paradoxper

Day Two - No slowing down.


----------



## chillaxing

Just to let you guys know, once that anise touches your tank or dripper, it wont go away for a while.
  
 That smell and taste just takes over.  Even with a wick change and wash you will still smell it.
  
 Just a caution for you guys, I don't mind because I love the flavor.  I dedicated a dripper for it


----------



## taffy2207

Wifey mixed Hodges, Vanilla & Cookie Dough for me. It's bloody lush, tastes just like Ben & Jerrys Cookie Dough Ice cream.
  
 Also got Clotted Cream Fudge to try. I think my diet cravings will soon perish \o/
  
 Funny thing is, I started vaping to kick my Cigar habit but I didn't need it, but it's awesome for killing my sweet tooth cravings


----------



## Textfeud

@paradoxper which mod is that? Also any tips for stabilized woods mod under 400? Would love a OKR stabwood mod if possible. Can't get along with the Hexohm battery cover but love the chip.


----------



## luberconn

got a couple of piece of vape mail today. 
  
  
 new paxotic drip tip made for aspire Cleito, but i read that they fit the Tornado Nano.  looks and feels very nice. 

  
  
 i was a huge fan of Limitless RDTA.  just got the Limitless + RDTA in.  haven't put a build on it yet, but will when i get off work.  also, my cheap $3 resin drip tip from fasttech fits nicely.  these tips are nice, they fit the goon and kennedy 24 from what i've heard as well.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> @paradoxper which mod is that? Also any tips for stabilized woods mod under 400? Would love a OKR stabwood mod if possible. Can't get along with the Hexohm battery cover but love the chip.


 
 The Phantoms Revenge. Only things that come to mind - Axis Vapes, Luna Mods (they're too big in size) VR Stride or the Silvanusa.
  
 Apart from that, there were some runs of stab unregulated stuff.


----------



## paradoxper

Have I converted. Dunno. Picked up a Nextiny, though.


----------



## ufospls2

Got the GeekVape Eagle. Like it so far. The flavour might not be as good as the crown but I'm not sure the coil is broken in yet.


----------



## paradoxper

Still honeymooning.


----------



## Textfeud

Bought a Koncio Predator Mini. Can't wait


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> Bought a Koncio Predator Mini. Can't wait


 
 Think I saw that one listed last night on VT? Congrats!


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> Think I saw that one listed last night on VT? Congrats!




That's actually how I got to know the mod. Went to their FB-page and bought one from a member. Don't want to buy in the States due to custom fees. Also saw your listing at VT by the way. I saw a big bottle of Grenada and I almost knew it had to be you hahah!


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> That's actually how I got to know the mod. Went to their FB-page and bought one from a member. Don't want to buy in the States due to custom fees. Also saw your listing at VT by the way. I saw a big bottle of Grenada and I almost knew it had to be you hahah!


 
 Even better. Anytime you see Grenada you know I'm close by.


----------



## Textfeud

paradoxper said:


> Even better. Anytime you see Grenada you know I'm close by. :etysmile:




Saw a slick mod a great Stax setup and a bottle of Grenada. Couldn't be anybody else hehe!


----------



## Textfeud

Guys anybody want a Ranger OKR-T/10 and a Aqua SE for a bargain? RRP are 150$ and 80€. I'm looking at around 90-100 delivered or best offer for the both of them. Might even include a 50ML bottle of my mixed juices  I have no need for it anymore, so want to move it, move it. Ranger autofired on me once, contacted Raff and he will fix it for free and pay for return shipping even if it needs a fix. If you're interested shoot me a PM!


----------



## ufospls2

Guys.....the GeekVape Eagle isn't working out well, partly due to my inexperience, partly due to it leaking like a sieve, and now I'm looking to start building my own coils. Obviously youtube is the place to learn more, but what tank/RTA/RDA should I buy? I don't even know where to begin. I feel like an idiot for buying the Eagle, when I should have bought the griffin I guess if I'm gonna start building. I'm so pissed at myself, and I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Textfeud

Do you want a sub ohm tank? Otherwise get a Squape R(s) (clone) and built it with the W-deck. Doesn't get easier than that.


----------



## TrollDragon

ufospls2 said:


> Guys.....the GeekVape Eagle isn't working out well, partly due to my inexperience, partly due to it leaking like a sieve, and now I'm looking to start building my own coils. Obviously youtube is the place to learn more, but what tank/RTA/RDA should I buy? I don't even know where to begin. I feel like an idiot for buying the Eagle, when I should have bought the griffin I guess if I'm gonna start building. I'm so pissed at myself, and I don't even know where to begin.


 
  
  
 This might be a good RTA to start with.
  
 "Overall, the EZ is a great tank for learning the art of building your own coils, or for those looking for a convenient flavor chasing atomizer with an innovative deck."
 http://watchreadvape.com/reviews/review-ud-ez-rta/


----------



## 520RanchBro

For an RDA, the Vector was nice for me as a beginner. Build area is fairly big, nice deep well and the top airflow means no leaks at all. Took me a couple draws to get used to the airflow but I'm a huge fan. Only use my tanks when I'm out of the house now.


----------



## paradoxper

Almost over the Nextasis.


----------



## luberconn

i still stand by my recommendation of the iJoy Tornado Nano for subohm tank.  stock coil is awesome with great flavor and vapor production.  also comes with RBA deck for when you're ready to rebuild. 
  

  
  
  
  
 got my Limitless + RDTA on Friday.  easily my favorite atty i've ever tried.  i also loved my original Limitless RDTA.  this + just fixes all of the small niggles that the original had.  vaping this one in single coil SS316L and it's performing quite well 40-50w.


----------



## ufospls2

I ended up going to a local shop and just buying what they had, which was the Lush RDA by Wotofo. The lady at the shop took me through my first build and it is vaping like a champ. Now I just need to do a build on my own and not burn the house down, haha. 
  
 .


----------



## Textfeud

ufospls2 said:


> I ended up going to a local shop and just buying what they had, which was the Lush RDA by Wotofo. The lady at the shop took me through my first build and it is vaping like a champ. Now I just need to do a build on my own and not burn the house down, haha.
> 
> .


 
 You'll be fine. The first time is the hardest. After that it will be easy peasy. I use the Coil Master by the way. Makes building coils that much easier.


----------



## paradoxper

If you can set aside some time, do it. This was a very good breakdown of where the industry is headed. 
 1 hour 16 minutes in is where you'll want to skip to.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My 5ml upgrade glass for the Cleito.
  

  
 Next comes the Cleito RTA System I've ordered. Will be my first step into building.


----------



## taffy2207

I think Cherry & Mint may well be my new ADV, perfect match up as long as the Cherry is sour and not sweet. When I'm vapng it, I feel like I'm sinning, it's that good.


----------



## paradoxper

Glass section for Nextiny. Grenada here we come! This is a great atty and for $90 I stole it, I believe.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Glass section for Nextiny. Grenada here we come! This is a great atty and for $90 I stole it, I believe.


 
 You don't need to use glass with the nextiny since the PC-1000 tank can stand concentrated sulfuric acid.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> You don't need to use glass with the nextiny since the PC-1000 tank can stand concentrated sulfuric acid.


 
 Let's say I'm skeptical of that. The glass was only $8 anyway.
  
 Actually, it looks like PC-1000 has a high chemical resistance.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Do you guys think the Geekvape Griffin would be a good tank for a starter to build on?


----------



## Textfeud

h20fidelity said:


> Do you guys think the Geekvape Griffin would be a good tank for a starter to build on?




Yes it's very easy to build on thanks to the Velocity deck. Wicking is also not that hard. I had no trouble whatsoever with the tank.


----------



## H20Fidelity

textfeud said:


> Yes it's very easy to build on thanks to the Velocity deck. Wicking is also not that hard. I had no trouble whatsoever with the tank.


 
  
 Ok thanks, I think it will be my first array into building.


----------



## taffy2207

Has anyone got the Innokin Cool Fire IV Plus / iSub G combo?
  
 If so, would you like to share your experiences with an ignorant Welshman, please?
  
 I've read some good stuff about this combo.
  
 I'm currently using an Eleaf iStick 20W & GS Air Tank which I like a lot but the Innokin Cool Fire IV Plus / iSub G combo is rumoured to be good with both Clouds and flavour, so I'm curious. My e-liquids are primarily 70VG/30PG and I'll probably ditch the Nicotine after I've used my current batch, I don't really need it. But, I do enjoy the Flavour hits though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cheers


----------



## TrollDragon

taffy2207 said:


> Has anyone got the Innokin Cool Fire IV Plus / iSub G combo?
> 
> If so, would you like to share your experiences with an ignorant Welshman, please?
> 
> ...


 

 Both are very popular on ECF and quite a good step up from the GS Air & 20W iStick.
 I have no experience with either of those but did have a iStick 20W and the GS Air tank. I piffed the tank to some one as the rattle AFC bothered my OCD.


----------



## taffy2207

Cool, thanks for that TD.
  
 TBH I quite like the iStick & GS but more flavour would be nice. I'll prob get some Clacton coils too. I think I'm sold on the Cool Fire IV Plus but I might research tanks some more. It will probably be my level, I can't really justify anything more as I'm primarily interested in flavour and I don't really want to be Cloud chasing at 45


----------



## ufospls2

Well my Tugboat #Tuglyfe DNA200 died, so I picked up a Wotofo Chieftan. Its not as good, but its better than nothing. I kinda get the feeling the DNA200 technology hasn't been perfected yet as thats more than one that I know of that has died. I could be wrong. Oh well.


----------



## TrollDragon

ufospls2 said:


> Well my Tugboat #Tuglyfe DNA200 died, so I picked up a Wotofo Chieftan. Its not as good, but its better than nothing. I kinda get the feeling the DNA200 technology hasn't been perfected yet as thats more than one that I know of that has died. I could be wrong. Oh well.


 

 Did you contact Evolv about warranty service?
 If it is the DNA 200 board, it should have a 1 year warranty.


----------



## skalkman

Now we're talking, should be with me on Thursday.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Now we're talking, should be with me on Thursday.


 
 Should have bought my Phantom  My buddy Jamie has a real slick red maximus. This one's pretty nice too. Glad you got back on your horse.


----------



## Textfeud

My new mod


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Should have bought my Phantom  My buddy Jamie has a real slick red maximus. This one's pretty nice too. Glad you got back on your horse.


 
 Feels nice to be back, looks like I'm finally out of this rut of money issues. Feels odd to go from Reverso's and FMB's to not being able to buy an iStick but now i'm back again.


----------



## paradoxper

textfeud said:


> My new mod


 
 I have a feeling you are very happy. Looks great!


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Feels nice to be back, looks like I'm finally out of this rut of money issues. Feels odd to go from Reverso's and FMB's to not being able to buy an iStick but now i'm back again.


 
 Eh, **** happens. This is all enthusiast ******** anyways. You are back for good.


----------



## ufospls2

skalkman said:


> Now we're talking, should be with me on Thursday.


 
  
  


textfeud said:


> My new mod


 
  
  
 Wow, both look awesome!


----------



## skalkman

There we go!


----------



## skalkman




----------



## Textfeud

Stunning!


----------



## paradoxper

I just want this.


----------



## ufospls2

Gave up on the Geek Vape Eagle. It was a huge fail and waste of money. No flavour, leaks like a sieve, just gotta shake my head. Bought the Wotofo conqueror to replace it, and the flavour is great!!! Im still figuring out how to get it to stop leaking when filling, but the flavour makes up for it, and the leaking isn't too too bad.


----------



## taffy2207

Interesting (Pharmaceutical Grade) finds for any UK'ers considering mixing :-
  
http://darrantchemicals.co.uk/index.php?route=product/search&search=nicotine
  
http://darrantchemicals.co.uk/vegetable-glycerine?gclid=CPTt76W7o84CFQeNGwodHV0Awg
  
http://darrantchemicals.co.uk/monopropylene-glycol?search=%20Propylene%20Glycol
  
 Using :-
  
http://www.ejuice.breaktru.com/
  
 cheaper the more you buy because of P&P, MAXVG Eliquid would cost £0.23/10ml at 6mg Approx dependant on what flavour mixers you buy


----------



## paradoxper

Two and a half weeks without dripping. What. I don't know what to say.
  
 VWM has changed the way I vape. I run either 0.8mm or 1.0mm airflow and it just doesn't quit.
  
 The flavor is crisp and saturated. The vapor I don't care about. 28g 4 wrap 0.7ohm and 20-26watts does me just fine.
 I'll note the warmth is a bit under what I want ideally, but it does feel nominal. 
 Since I set the Nextasis up, I have not encountered a single dry hit and it boggles my mind. No leaking, no gurgling, no quirks.
 I use 200sf but have delved into 300-400-500. I run 300 in my Nextiny which curious enough I only run a menthol juice in at 18mg which will tear your head off.
  
 This evening I got around to dripping and it has its use case, however, I just don't feel compelled to put the Nextasis down. 
  
 Overall, I am enthralled with mesh this time around. I am uncertain whether I will pick up an Origen or In'ax, etc. I am a bit curious to play with cable but I have zero complaints
 when it comes to what VWM is offering.
  
 I have converted and seen the light and been shown the truth.


----------



## Textfeud

Funny I have the same after I got the Origen 19/22. 0.6ohm at 28 watt, just awesome. Sold the Dotmod Petri yesterday.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Two and a half weeks without dripping. What. I don't know what to say.
> 
> VWM has changed the way I vape. I run either 0.8mm or 1.0mm airflow and it just doesn't quit.
> 
> ...


 
 Told ya! The Nextasis is a marvel of vaping tech. Tried the open deck in my CE but it's not the same as the nextasis. Mesh is the truth!


----------



## luberconn

i had my mesh jouney with the nextgen clone.  it was good, but i still prefer bigger builds and warmer vape.  as of now, the Limitless+ with a single 1.10ohm clapton is my go-to ADV.  40-50w tons of flavor and vapor.  it is RDA performance with convenience of a tank.
  
 i just ordered my first squonk mod.  it's a brass single 18650 mech.  we'll see how it goes!  should get it next week.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Told ya! The Nextasis is a marvel of vaping tech. Tried the open deck in my CE but it's not the same as the nextasis. Mesh is the truth!


 
 The engineering really is something special. Something so special it just makes you chuckle at all of these RDA's and tanks trying so hard to be less than mediocre.
  
 I completely eat crow with a smile on my face for my skeptical feelings toward mesh.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> i had my mesh jouney with the nextgen clone.  it was good, but i still prefer bigger builds and warmer vape.  as of now, the Limitless+ with a single 1.10ohm clapton is my go-to ADV.  40-50w tons of flavor and vapor.  it is RDA performance with convenience of a tank.
> 
> i just ordered my first squonk mod.  it's a brass single 18650 mech.  we'll see how it goes!  should get it next week.


 
 Sweet!

 I just ordered my first Squonker too!
 The CoV Wraith, now I need a BF Pin for my Royal Hunter and Petri V2.


----------



## luberconn

right on!  i saw that wraith after i had ordered the coppervape squonk.  i'm gonna give this mech a try.  i like that it has 10mL squonk bottle 
  
  
 right now, still enjoying the heck out of my limitless+.


----------



## paradoxper

When one Stasis won't do. Will two satisfy the hunger?


----------



## Textfeud

Just got on the list for a Split Atty!  Really looking forward to that one.


----------



## taffy2207

Got my Innokin Storm Cool Fire IV Plus and iSub G today. I haven't tried it yet but I love the feel of it. I'm going to try it with 0.5 coils first with my steeped Cherry and Mint juice.
  
 As it's the Storm edition I've decided I'm going to use 'The Force' whilst making my new 23 pence/10ml ejuice (I kid you not) to speed up the process. I'll let you guys know how that works out once I've received all the liquids, gear etc. Hopefully, it'll work out great and not be one of those 'taking one for the team' moments


----------



## H20Fidelity

I have a Geekvape Griffin 25 coming this week.
  
 I've completed some building on my Cleito RTA System and TFV4 Micro RBA.
  
 While I've had them functioning producing vapor without leaks I'm yet to really experience a better vape production (or overall peformance) than my Cleito tanks 0.27ohm stock coils. I'm starting to wonder if I will always prefer Cleito stock coils over building. (I do hope not though) the coils aren't cheap, especially in comparison to building supplies.
  
 A good build should out peform any stock coil, right?


----------



## Textfeud

Anybody want to buy a Koncio Predator Mini? I've got my eye on a BBMods SQ..


----------



## luberconn

because of you guys i have a nextasis clone on the way. i  hope it's not a turd.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> because of you guys i have a nextasis clone on the way. i  hope it's not a turd.


 
 Interested to hear your thoughts. I know for me it's been a turbulent experience. Picked up my fourth Nextasis.


----------



## luberconn

nice!  i actually did enjoy my Nextgen clone, but i tried to drill out the air hole a little larger and screwed up and ended up going into the juice well and threw it in the garbage.  lol.  lesson learned. 
  
 i watched a couple of vids and the design is pretty facinating.  the air flow boggles my mind. 
  
  
 what wire are you using on yours?  I have 30ga and then 26ga.  would it be worth it for me to pick up 28ga?  i've got some 300 and 400 micron mesh.  what are you using for that as well?  let me know your thoughts.  Thanks!


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> <snip> i actually did *enjoy* my *Nextgen* <snip>


 
 You cannot use the words *Enjoy* and *Nextgen* in the same sentence... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy and Raven's Moon are perfectly acceptable...

  
 as well as Enjoy and Genelocity or Genelocity Giant!


----------



## luberconn

lol.  but i did enjoy it.  i had good luck on it.  i was intimidated by mesh but every build i did on it went smooth.


----------



## paradoxper

I've moved on. I can add some GSL/Maha/Grenada, if you'd like.
  
 $120/240ml.


----------



## chillaxing

> >


 


luberconn said:


> because of you guys i have a nextasis clone on the way. i  hope it's not a turd.


 
  
  
 would also like to know your thoughts when it gets in.
  


paradoxper said:


> I've moved on. I can add some GSL/Maha/Grenada, if you'd like.
> 
> $120/240ml.


 
  
  
 what flavas?


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> would also like to know your thoughts when it gets in.
> 
> 
> 
> what flavas?


 
 Last of Pluid from Vaping Watch.


----------



## Textfeud

Got the Split Atty on a Mokooo squonker DNA40. Great, great setup. Might be my favorite already. Although Origen 19/22 is awesome too!


----------



## chillaxing

paradoxper said:


> Last of Pluid from Vaping Watch.


 
  
  
 hmmmm, if i didn't already have so many bottles of it.


----------



## paradoxper

chillaxing said:


> hmmmm, if i didn't already have so many bottles of it.


 
 Whatever bro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may just give them away to the Murdock group.


----------



## Big Kev

Got my Rose 3 the other day and it's a superb atty, very easy to build, more open airflow than the V2 and it's bringing out some great flavour as well, expensive, but great.


----------



## chillaxing

well, if your just giving it away......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
 Quote:


paradoxper said:


> Whatever bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taffy2207

I don't know whether you can get high concentrate Nicotine bases cheaper in the US but I found this. Vaping sites seem to buy from sites like this and then slap a premium price on it (at least in the UK they do ) :-
  
https://wizardlabs.us/index.php?route=product/category&path=83_60
  
 Mixing at 6mg would be 1ml per 10 ml of juice if you buy the 60mg (= 8 cents approx per 1 ml (500ml size))
  
 Plus :-
  
http://wizardlabs.us/index.php?route=product/category&path=83_69
  
http://wizardlabs.us/index.php?route=product/category&path=70


----------



## chillaxing

taffy2207 said:


> I don't know whether you can get high concentrate Nicotine bases cheaper in the US but I found this. Vaping sites seem to buy from sites like this and then slap a premium price on it (at least in the UK they do ) :-
> 
> https://wizardlabs.us/index.php?route=product/category&path=83_60


 
  
  
 yes juice companies do that here to.  Thats why I don't get generic flavors.


----------



## paradoxper

So funky. I normally appreciate understated gear as I feel it's more elegant. 
 Think the Turbine looks so badass. But looks aren't everything.
  
 The Nextasis absolutely crushes the flavor of the Turbine. Grenada just isn't done justice here.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm well into building now, Geekvape Griffin 25 is my favourite tank currently.
  

  
  
 Had some problems with my Koopor Plus giving all over the shop ohm readings recently, then today all I got was "check atomiser" Turned out the negative contact (thread) on the 510 connection had gunked up with oil and all kinds of unwanted material. Quick clean with a cotton bud and some metho and she's back in action.
  
 I'm running a 0.46 build at about 45watts. The dual 2800mah 18650's  are *just* getting me through the day!


----------



## taffy2207

I'm going to start proper mixing in the next couple of days. I've built an Excel costing / rating / recipe sheet. It's still a work in progress but I thought I'd share it. Use it or abuse it, it may be helpful, maybe not. I got the e-juice recipe details via :-
  
http://ejuice.breaktru.com/
  
 As it's my first time mixing there's going to be a fair bit of trial and error so it should prove useful to monitor costing and more importantly recipes and flavours I like. I'm going to start with 1 flavour, then 2, trying additives and different VG / PG mixes to see what hits the sweet spot for me. I've got a slight intolerance to PG (my chest tightens) so the goal is to get decent flavour from high VG e-juice. Most of the info I've picked up from Chemists, both on and offline but I'll report on here how it goes.
  
 I know a lot of you have probably moved way beyond this but threads on head-fi have a habit of forgetting novices.
  

  
 Total Cost £125.06. More than enough to make e-juice for 1 year. Thinking about buying an extra litre of 72mg Nicotine and a litre of distilled water (for possible VG dilution) next week. It should be more than enough to last 5 years. I'll probably put the Nicotine in the freezer in an Amber bottle to see if it lasts that long. 5 years e-juice for £174.50 sounds pretty good, let's hope it makes_ decent_ e-juice.


----------



## luberconn

i received that Nextasis clone yesterday from coppervape.  it is quite nice.  i like the restricted lung hit i can get from it.  producing a nice warm flavorful vape. it's a keeper!
  

  

  
  
  
 i also received the coppervape bottom feed brass mech mod.  love this thing too so far.  it's a heavy ass brick tho.     paired it with a NarDA clone with fat daddy vapes bottom feed pin.  i need to grind it down a bit because it's long and creates a gap between the atty and mod.


----------



## Lourens

NX80 with two Cleito Tanks


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> i received that Nextasis clone yesterday from coppervape.  it is quite nice.  i like the restricted lung hit i can get from it.  producing a nice warm flavorful vape. it's a keeper!


 
 What have your builds been?


----------



## taffy2207

I've just finished my first batches. I decided to go for 70VG / 30PG combo to start with. I made 2 simple mixes, Clotted Cream Fudge & Cookie Dough. I also made a Wild Berries & Mint blend with a touch of Koolada that smells bloody lush.
  
 I've stuck them in a cupboard under the stairs to mature for a fortnight. It cost roughly £2.05 in total (90ml, 3 x 30ml). It was ridiculously easy to do, it took 30 minutes, you just have to keep your concentration and primarily make sure you get the Nicotine level right.
  
 Strange thing is, I bought some 30 ml Clotted Cream Fudge & Cookie Dough e-juices from a UK company for £7 each (a really good price here) and the versions I made (concentrates from a different company) are the same i.e. colour and scent. Really curious to try them now, especially when they are 90% cheaper


----------



## luberconn

@paradoxper only one build so far.  kanthal 26ga 3 wrap.  comes in at .38ohm.  vaping it at 18w.  waiting for some 28ga to come in since all i have is 24ga, 26 and 30.  i think the AFC might be lame on this clone tho.  i'm switching the dots and not noticing much difference, if any.  thankfully it's giving me a draw/vape that i enjoy tho.  the design looks correct, but i think maybe the tolerances may be off.  the AFC chamber doesn't appear to have a gap as it slides in without wobbles, but maybe it's not going down far enough to create a seal.  i dunno.  that's my only qualm so far. 
  
 what build are you rocking?
  
  
 this CV BF mod i'm just loving.  put the bell cap on my narda clone and put a SS coil on it and it's vaping much better than the previous small clapton i had on there.  no there's no ramp up time.  almost zapped through 10mL of juice last night, which is a ton for me.  it's an indication of how much i'm enjoying this setup tho.


----------



## paradoxper




----------



## luberconn

yah, i get the concept of it.  i just don't know if it works on this clone.  it has all the right channels and hole sizes.  but i think the tolerances must be off because not matter what dots i line up, i seem to be getting the same draw off of the atty. 
  
 i just lined up one dot with the single dot, so should just be getting air from the 2 holes in front of the single dot.  but i just covered all 3 dual airflow slots and let my finger off of one while inhaling and it was getting air from all 3 slots when it should be getting it from just the one.


----------



## luberconn




----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


>


 
 Set your airflow to the 0.8mm (smallest) single airplay. That is a clear draw easily differentiated. On the triple, I feel it's just airy. So perhaps harder to distinguish.


----------



## luberconn

still not working.  i lined up the smallest air flow iwth the single dot and still getting air coming in from all 3 dual air slots.  trust me, no matter where i set the air flow, i'm getting same draw. 
  
 i just emailed the vendor asking if this was a problem.


----------



## paradoxper

Ignore the air coming through the air slots. It sounds like the dots are misaligned.
  
  
 Maybe Skalk can provide his thoughts?


----------



## luberconn

yah man.  i'm baffled.  i don't think it's the dots.  the dots are definitely lined up with the air holes.  and the grooves in the chamber are lined up with the corresponding dots on rim of the chamber.  the only thing i can think of is that maybe the diameter of the AFC insert tube is a little too small and not air tight against the walls of the chamber, thus letting full open air into the AFC tube no matter where the dots are aligned. i'm getting a restricted lung hit.  def not MTL.  but the flavor is still bangin and very concentrated.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> yah man.  i'm baffled.  i don't think it's the dots.  the dots are definitely lined up with the air holes.  and the grooves in the chamber are lined up with the corresponding dots on rim of the chamber.  the only thing i can think of is that maybe the diameter of the AFC insert tube is a little too small and not air tight against the walls of the chamber, thus letting full open air into the AFC tube no matter where the dots are aligned. i'm getting a restricted lung hit.  def not MTL.  but the flavor is still bangin and very concentrated.


 
 Maybe they'll fix the tolerances. At the very least, it's still usable.


----------



## Lourens

Has anybody ever tried Uniq's Apple Crush e-liquid? In the shop, it tasted really well but now I find it very weak. 
  

 I'm using an NX80 mod with a Cleito tank(0.4Ohm coil) Watt is set at 45 and Volt at 4.2


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> still not working.  i lined up the smallest air flow iwth the single dot and still getting air coming in from all 3 dual air slots.  trust me, no matter where i set the air flow, i'm getting same draw.
> 
> i just emailed the vendor asking if this was a problem.


 
  


paradoxper said:


> Ignore the air coming through the air slots. It sounds like the dots are misaligned.
> 
> 
> Maybe Skalk can provide his thoughts?


 
 Sounds like it's a problem with your clone. My real one works just fine with all the different settings.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lourens said:


> Has anybody ever tried Uniq's Apple Crush e-liquid? In the shop, it tasted really well but now I find it very weak.
> 
> 
> I'm using an NX80 mod with a Cleito tank(0.4Ohm coil) Watt is set at 45 and Volt at 4.2


 
  
 Really depends on the percentage of concentrate they've mixed both bottles at.
  
 Would not surprise me in the least if a vape shop knock up the flavour percentage slightly on shop sample bottles.
  
 It may also just need to steep a while though, my money's on the earlier to be honest.
  
 Btw: Cleito is an excellent tank.


----------



## Lourens

h20fidelity said:


> Really depends on the percentage of concentrate they've mixed both bottles at.
> 
> Would not surprise me in the least if a vape shop knock up the flavour percentage slightly on shop sample bottles.
> 
> ...


 
 Cool, thanks! Yeah, I do like it with the 0.4Ohm coil.


----------



## paradoxper

Custom tip for my Phantom Spy when it comes. Couldn't get it threaded but we matched the dimensions VWM uses.


----------



## luberconn

skalkman said:


> Sounds like it's a problem with your clone. My real one works just fine with all the different settings.


 
  
  
 yah, sounds like it.  oh well.  i still find that it's $20 well spent   vaped on it all day yesterday.


----------



## LindaLiulo

Hey! this is exactly what I was looking for! loved it thanks for sharing haha I'll get one


----------



## taffy2207

I've got 10 different DIY mixes now, 8 by me, 2 by Mrs T. It's like _Breaking Bad_ here.
  
 I hate waiting, first batch should be ready a week next Friday. Hopefully, good things come to those who wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've got 32 40 46 52(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) different concentrates now and one of my mixes had 7 ingredients. Really looking forward to the Wild Berries, Mint & Koolada. I've got a graduated cylinder on the way to make the mixing easier.
  
 I've got the cost down as low as £0.22 per 10ml by bulk buying.
  
 Its weird, it's kind of relaxing to mix, it's therapeutic.


----------



## paradoxper

Figured it may match Maha nicely. And one the few that I actually like the flow of.


----------



## vapman

I got my RX200 in white/cyan the other day and it complements my VTC Mini wonderfully. I have AW 3000mAh batteries in all of them, despite AW being more expensive than all the competitors. I ALWAYS get my batteries at RTD and only buy AW although I will use Sony or LG if the option is not available. I have been using AW batteries for years and truly love them. RTD has the best shipping speed and support of any battery vendor i have used. I made the mistake of buying some "genuine" LG HE2 from ebay, as soon as I called the seller out on them being fake they sent me a return shipping label and begged not to leave neutral/negative feedback. The moral of the story is buy your batteries from trusted vendors. The extra couple bucks is worth it every time.
  

  
  
  
 I noticed one ebay store based in the usa sells the RX200 with 3 Imren batteries for time to time. They usually sell for a bit less than the buy it now prices for the RX200. I got mine from Gearbest for $36.50 shipped. Was still annoyed when I saw one of the auction RX200's sold with 3 batteries included for $34 shipped! LOL
  
 I have my RX200 set to max out at 12.5 watts and have temperature control mode on 300 degrees F. I know some of you are saying "you have a 200w mod and limit it to 12w are you mad?!" The RX200 is less heavy with all 3 cells loaded than the Cuboid without any cells loaded! And just like with headphone amplifiers, more power headroom never hurt anyone.... unless you accidentally push too much power to the speakers (or atty in this case!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  

  
 $36 of batteries in a $37 mod!


----------



## chillaxing

vapman said:


> I got my RX200 in white/cyan the other day and it complements my VTC Mini wonderfully. I have AW 3000mAh batteries in all of them, despite AW being more expensive than all the competitors. I ALWAYS get my batteries at RTD and only buy AW although I will use Sony or LG if the option is not available. I have been using AW batteries for years and truly love them. RTD has the best shipping speed and support of any battery vendor i have used. I made the mistake of buying some "genuine" LG HE2 from ebay, as soon as I called the seller out on them being fake they sent me a return shipping label and begged not to leave neutral/negative feedback. The moral of the story is buy your batteries from trusted vendors. The extra couple bucks is worth it every time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 is this the new model?  The original rx is not up to par.  Mine had the same pin or board problem as the rest of the faulty ones.   I left mine sitting for months but took it out the other day to see if I can get a reading because of a new build.  Now its working perfectly again..... What


----------



## vapman

chillaxing said:


> is this the new model?  The original rx is not up to par.  Mine had the same pin or board problem as the rest of the faulty ones.   I left mine sitting for months but took it out the other day to see if I can get a reading because of a new build.  Now its working perfectly again..... What


 

 Wish i could tell you bro. I had no idea there were multiple versions of the RX. I ordered mine from Gearbest slightly under a month ago and showed up yesterday.... shipped from the Czech Republic of all places.
  
 The Wismec site authentication code checks out and FW seems to be latest. My guess is I have a newer one but again, who knows.Maybe check the FW version on yours?
  
 editL I checked and yes i have the latest version of the newest model rx200


----------



## luberconn

there's the RX200, RX200s and RX2/3.  i like how the RX2/ gives you the option of 2 or 3  battery.  i don't have any desire to use a 3 battery mod.  but the form factor on the rx with 2 batteries looks pretty sweet.  
  
  
  
 i'm just loving this whole mech squonk setup.  at home, it's the only setup i'm reaching for.


----------



## vapman

rx200 loaded with cells is still lighter than cuboid WITHOUT any battery loaded. that is why i switched from a heavy 2 cell mod to a less heavy 3 cell mod


----------



## TrollDragon

One needs a setup with a little heft to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 None of these girly man rigs, Hanz and Franz would be proud.

 Genelocity Giant on the VT75.



 Next to the regular Genelocity.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Far out, look at the size of it.


----------



## luberconn

those cables look pretty awesome.  a little bit too tall for me, but conversation piece for sure.  how is the flavor on that thing?


----------



## taffy2207

luberconn said:


> how is the flavor on that thing?


 
   we have no idea, he's probably floating over Germany, right about now


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> those cables look pretty awesome.  a little bit too tall for me, but conversation piece for sure.  how is the flavor on that thing?


 
 The Giant has dual 5mm Notch coils, regular sized has dual SS430 Chain coils in it.

 Both provide excellent flavor, the VT75 is the limiting factor for the Giant at a max of 75W. I'm running the 0.2 ohm notch's at 65W/480F with the UD SS316L-V4 wire profile since it runs a little hotter.
  
 I would love to have a LUX box to put it on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 ETA: With 15mm between the posts you could probably put whatever you need in there.


----------



## taffy2207

I've had that nightmare mixer moment today, I tried my very first ejuice mix I made jointly with Mrs T. We mixed it just to see how easy it was to mix. We didn't make notes and I've been vaping it all day and it's lush. I have no idea what we put in it apart from Apple.
  
 I usually vape 3ml on a heavy day (I'm a lightweight) but I've vaped 10ml of it today, it's moreish as hell and I have no recipe and I've only got 20ml of it left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've made 1 juice with 10 different flavour ingredients. I've quaintly christened it '_Overdose_' as that is what I fear will happen to me when I vape it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 It smells delicious, I just have to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## paradoxper

Small. Cap works quite well. Light but substantial with a battery in it. Improved faceplate which seems to utilize a harder anodizing (I love polished aluminum but it's a bitch to keep up.) Buttons still rattle and it still doesn't really bother me.
  
 Overall it's a solid addition to their line. The 26650 should offer a bit more battery time and the ergonomic design keeps.
  
 For (what I consider still) a mass produced stabilized wood line of mods, it doesn't get much better with the component selection and quality control.
  
 Still though, the non-sealed wood lacks luster and on the whole, their wood selection or perhaps finishing leaves much to desire.
  
 Haven't decided if I'll keep it, I have stuff coming I know I'll use but I do enjoy the size.
  
 Eh, not bad Axis Vapes. And not the best match for the now beloved Maha Ras. But I'll get there.


----------



## skalkman

Just sold my old NextGen. Decided to go with the full CE setup with the open deck. Prefer this over all to the Nextasis.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Just sold my old NextGen. Decided to go with the full CE setup with the open deck. Prefer this over all to the Nextasis.


 
 Think the open deck makes all the difference. I gave one of my Stasis to a buddy who had the NG and he lost his mind.
  
 Can't deny how much I love the looks of the 30mm.


----------



## luberconn

Split Atty clone in squonk mode.  thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My first RDA arrived 2-days ago.
  
 I originally purchased one just for testing flavour concentrates and percentages because I can change the cotton out quickly. At the time I asked on another forum for a cheap RDA, they recommended a Goon clone from Fast Tech. Ever since it arrived I've not really put it down and fast becoming a fan of dripping and RDA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That flavour is intense.... Kind of sucks in a way because I just had a Smok TF RTA arrive the day before. The Goon clearly outclasses it.
  
 Here's a fresh wick I did earlier tonight.


----------



## luberconn

get yourself a cheap coppervape squonk and get a bottom feed pin for your goon.  then you can have the RDA experience without the hassle of dripping


----------



## H20Fidelity

luberconn said:


> get yourself a cheap coppervape squonk and get a bottom feed pin for your goon.  then you can have the RDA experience without the hassle of dripping


 
  
 Haha, it never ends..
  
 I'll see how things pan out, I'm still happily dripping a few days in now.


----------



## TrollDragon

Temple RDA, dual 6mm ID 22g coils... I be needin' some 18g.


----------



## TrollDragon

The Resurrection RDA on the Wraith.


----------



## vapman

I have sold every battery I owned since getting the RX200 except the VTC Mini. I used to have a cuboid and the Mini is everything good about it and much smaller for when I don't want/need a big heavy box. I got a nice sleeve on it and take out the batteries to charge it maybe once a week and that's with heavy use. I love it.


----------



## TrollDragon

Crius Plus on the Wrecker. I just love this tank and mod combo, Nichrome Claptons and the ability to TC them is a win, win!

 VDeck installed right now, I had the Quad deck in for a little while but it would be too tedious to have to rewick on a regular basis.


----------



## H20Fidelity

So I now have a coil winder and another Coil Master kit coming soon.
  
 I've been wrapping 26g kanthal making my own coils. I'm kind of spilt atm on using straight kanthal or clapton coils. I much prefer how straight 26g kanthal ramps up quickly with a low wattage. I vape around 25-35watts using it. With clapton wire say 26/32 I find I need quite a higher wattage to get them heated and once they ramp up its a bit overwhelming in vape production. Still a bit of noob with all this building but I must say its incredibly addictive.
  
 I spent hours mucking around today and have a lot more wire coming.


----------



## skalkman

The newest family member. A 26500 Tater Tot by Stump Creations using a starplat board. Not sure if i prefer this over my maximus, only time will tell if i end up keeping this one.


----------



## vapman

Jesus how much does that thing weigh? The rx200 is pretty much as heavy as i am comfortable with anything being


----------



## skalkman

vapman said:


> Jesus how much does that thing weigh? The rx200 is pretty much as heavy as i am comfortable with anything being


 
 Which one are you talking about? this is quite a bit lighter than an RX with it being wood and only having one cell.


----------



## vapman

skalkman said:


> Which one are you talking about? this is quite a bit lighter than an RX with it being wood and only having one cell.


 

 I meant your battery, yeah.
 I've never held a 26650 in my hands so I don't actually know how much heavier it feels compared to a single 18650.
 I love my RX but might have to give that a try if the TC mode is good.


----------



## skalkman

vapman said:


> I meant your battery, yeah.
> I've never held a 26650 in my hands so I don't actually know how much heavier it feels compared to a single 18650.
> I love my RX but might have to give that a try if the TC mode is good.


 
 this is a 26500 so it's a bit smaller than a 26650.


----------



## paradoxper

Spy 309 on the way! Super excited for this finish. So excited, I decided to order another Spy in single 18650.


----------



## paradoxper

Just so good.


----------



## ufospls2

paradoxper said:


> Just so good.


 
 Sweet!!


----------



## paradoxper

Luber, we have the answers to your Stasis problem.
  
 My bud Jamie figured it all out. 
  
 "In that picture of the clone's AFC tube, the Chinese machinist's miscalculated how much of the bottommost portion ought to bevel inwards (e.g. get thinner) at the bottom-end of the tube, underneath the lowest of the two stacked airholes. Because the clone tube is insufficiently wide for a portion of its length, its circumference is not properly making a seal relative to the outer center tube. The entire circumference of the tube, therefore, is allowing the same amount of air into the chamber, regardless of what the AFC setting 'appears' to be from its dimpled setting on the atomizer top cap. The only difference any one setting might make relative to another is the comparatively insignificant amount of air let through by the stacked airholes - and, I suspet, the difference this would make in lieu of how much air is getting through regardless might be imperceptible to the vaper"

  
  
  
  
 This came up in a recent discussion of clones so I'd thought I'd share as another person has had the same experience giving credibility that this may be a 
 product defect on that batch. I always wonder - do these ******* Chinese manufacture or the distro or the middlemen or whomever else not test **** out...


----------



## taffy2207

I've finally fired up my Coolfire IV Plus Storm tonight. What a wicked little gadget. I'm producing enough _Fog_ to keep John Carpenter happy and I didn't even need to use the force.
  
 I Loaded up a couple of my mixes, vaped at 28W, bags of flavour from this cutie and my Cookie Dough is Nom Nom.
  
 Fits nice in the hand, All in all, a very nice step up from my Eleaf I-stick 30.
  
 Colour me impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 P.s. I suxors at photos unless you like skanky photos, in which case, I rule


----------



## paradoxper

taffy2207 said:


> I've finally fired up my Coolfire IV Plus Storm tonight. What a wicked little gadget. I'm producing enough _Fog_ to keep John Carpenter happy and I didn't even need to use the force.
> 
> I Loaded up a couple of my mixes, vaped at 28W, bags of flavour from this cutie and my Cookie Dough is Nom Nom.
> 
> Fits nice in the hand, All in all, a very nice step up from my Eleaf I-stick 30.


 
 Ok. But where is your RDA?


----------



## taffy2207

Meh, it's not needed when you're a lightweight like me, this serves my purposes, providing it lasts a while, of course.


----------



## paradoxper

taffy2207 said:


> Meh, it's not needed when you're a lightweight like me, this serves my purposes, providing it lasts a while, of course.


 
 You are in the thick of it. Stop resisting.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Some fresh Super Clapton's in the Goon...


----------



## luberconn

yah, someone on FastTech figured it out.  that groove is too long and on the original there is a lip where that groove meets, and on the clone, their is no lip, it's milled all the way through. 
  
  
 yah, the grooves on left are clone.  they go all the way through.  the original on the right, they are not milled all the way through.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> yah, someone on FastTech figured it out.  that groove is too long and on the original there is a lip where that groove meets, and on the clone, their is no lip, it's milled all the way through.
> 
> yah, the grooves on left are clone.  they go all the way through.  the original on the right, they are not milled all the way through.


 
 Glad it has been clarified.


----------



## paradoxper

Favorite to date. Will try to work on a lighter blue glass, but the contrast is nice.
  
 Love the spy finish and equally as pleased with the wood selection.


----------



## taffy2207

paradoxper said:


> You are in the thick of it. Stop resisting.


 
 I can resist the tech but resisting the mixing stuff, I fail badly at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've got 12 juices a week away from being ready (70% VG) and 60 concentrates to play around with.
  
 Mixing is so relaxing, I come home stressed, mix and voila, the world is a beautiful place again. Mrs T loves it to, bless her. I think i'm going to have to drop the flavour percentages down for my Coolfire though as it's pretty decent on flavour.


----------



## luberconn

i've really been bit by the squonk bug.  just got the silver/aluminum one today.  have had the brass one for a month or so.  since getting the brass, i have only used my regulated mods while driving.  now that i've got the aluminum one (it's way lighter than the brass model), i probalby won't touch my regulated mods.  what's crazy, is before this whole squonking nonsense, i really didn't like using mechs.  now, it's going to be hard for me to go back.


----------



## paradoxper

taffy2207 said:


> I can resist the tech but resisting the mixing stuff, I fail badly at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice. Plenty of stuff for you to mix and try, then. You've got that tinkering in your blood. 


luberconn said:


> i've really been bit by the squonk bug.  just got the silver/aluminum one today.  have had the brass one for a month or so.  since getting the brass, i have only used my regulated mods while driving.  now that i've got the aluminum one (it's way lighter than the brass model), i probalby won't touch my regulated mods.  what's crazy, is before this whole squonking nonsense, i really didn't like using mechs.  now, it's going to be hard for me to go back.


 
 Whatever works for you. There's so much out there and no wrong way to do it.


----------



## luberconn

pocket vape


----------



## vapman

luberconn said:


> pocket vape


 

 I'm worried this is a mech mod.... I like it a lot but won't use anything without protection & TC mode....
 The VTC Mini will probably keep being my "pocket mod" then....


----------



## taffy2207

This mixing lark is easier than I thought. Everybody should make their own. I've tried 6 so far, 4 were good off the bat, 1 tasted so-so, left it for a week and it was great. The other one is wowzer. I've still got some trial and error to come. I'm trying to avoid clone recipes, it's just no fun.
  
 I made an Apple, Dragonfruit, Ginger & Custard Crumble juice called 'Rumble in the Crumble' today. Like the fight with a similar name, it's on the ropes at the moment but will come out fighting. I've got to be patient and bide my time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think if the picture below was on the bottle It would look cool as **** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
 I think I've stumbled on the 2 missing ingredients to turn Cola into an authentic 'Coke' taste. Going to try it out in the next couple of days


----------



## luberconn

vapman said:


> I'm worried this is a mech mod.... I like it a lot but won't use anything without protection & TC mode....
> The VTC Mini will probably keep being my "pocket mod" then....


 
  
  
 this has a chip in it.  supposedly has short circuit protection.  not TC tho.  most of my devices have TC, but i don't use TC much anymore.


----------



## paradoxper

Let there be light.


----------



## taffy2207

Spoiler: Off Topic! (Well, kinda)



I'm currently making a sequel to 'Rumble In The Crumble'. I've tentatively named it 'Thrilla In Vanilla' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm also working on a Jaffa Cake recipe (on the 7th iteration ATM)


----------



## H20Fidelity

Make way for the Buddha V3 RDA.


----------



## luberconn

just got my first DNA device.  Hotcig DX75.  loving it.  got it for $55 shipped.  takes 26650 or 18650.  got it all set up how i like it in escribe.  only had it for 2 days, but really like it.


----------



## Textfeud

luberconn said:


> just got my first DNA device.  Hotcig DX75.  loving it.  got it for $55 shipped.  takes 26650 or 18650.  got it all set up how i like it in escribe.  only had it for 2 days, but really like it.


 
 Looks like a good beater mod. Can you use it instantly or do you have to access Escribe via Windows? I only have Mac in my house and don't like a hassle.


----------



## paradoxper

Using virtual box or parallels or whatever virtual OS isn't that much of a time sink.


----------



## luberconn

textfeud said:


> Looks like a good beater mod. Can you use it instantly or do you have to access Escribe via Windows? I only have Mac in my house and don't like a hassle.


 
  
 it has some preset modes.  mine came with power mode, SS316, and like 4 nickel presets.  i had to tweak the SS cause it comes with 75w preheat in stock setting.  i dont use any nickel.  so in power mode it's useable as is, but pretty much nothing else.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> it has some preset modes.  mine came with power mode, SS316, and like 4 nickel presets.  i had to tweak the SS cause it comes with 75w preheat in stock setting.  i dont use any nickel.  so in power mode it's useable as is, but pretty much nothing else.


 

 Congrats on the DNA75!
 It doesn't get very high regard in the DNA community as it has a 6V output limit. So you have to build below 0.5 ohms to utilize the full 75W.  Anyone who buys it to run it at 75W all day, bought the wrong mod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use the Brillipower 4500mAh 26650 in my VT75, it's one of mooch's top five recommended 26650's.


----------



## skalkman

textfeud said:


> Looks like a good beater mod. Can you use it instantly or do you have to access Escribe via Windows? I only have Mac in my house and don't like a hassle.


 
 Bootcamp.


----------



## H20Fidelity

When I purchased the 30mm Buddha Z V3 RDA it was mainly for fun due to its size.
  
 After using it for 2 days I've really grown to admire the peformance as well, its so airy, all I need is a few puffs and I'm set with 8mg nic juice. But there was one thing bugging me, the overhang using the Buddha on my Koopor Plus 200watt looked a little silly and the size match was off. I did some searching around asking on boards looking for a mod. I ended up ordering a Limitless Lux because it can fit the 30mm RDA's (which I think I'm going to stick with)
  
 Someone showed me what it will look like and mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## luberconn

last nights vape.  yah trollD, i'm gonna pick up a couple of 26650s.  right now just running 18650 in the dx75.  not sure if i'm going to go with brillpower or green efests yet.  you are right about the wattage as well.  i'm vaping from 15-50w nowadays and more in the 15-30w range.  so that's why i went with a DNA75 rather than a 133/200


----------



## vapman

Stick with Sony, Samsung, LG, and AW and you will be both happy and not exploded.
  
 To be fair I know literally nothing about 26650 cells.
  
 I am itching to buy a new mod but only willing to use TC devices. My friend borrowed my VTC Mini so I just have my RX200 for now.


----------



## RoundRound

Hello Guys,
 I love vaping and am using the nautilus mini tank (1.6 ohm coils).
  
 My wife complains about the smell this makes - I know it's much better than smoking cigarettes, but still, I wonder if there are any liquids that are less smelly?
 I smoke 50/50 and love the Pipe Tobacco by Craft vapes. 
  
 Any ideas are welcome, thank you!


----------



## vapman

roundround said:


> Hello Guys,
> I love vaping and am using the nautilus mini tank (1.6 ohm coils).
> 
> My wife complains about the smell this makes - I know it's much better than smoking cigarettes, but still, I wonder if there are any liquids that are less smelly?
> ...




Vape near a window with a fan blowing outside. 

Sorry i don't have a more high tech solution but its time tested and approved.


----------



## RoundRound

Thanks mate, I'm doing it 
 But still, are there any less smelly liquids?


----------



## taffy2207

I'd try and move away from Tobacco to sweeter e-juices if I were you. I'm currently vaping Jaffa Cakes and also Wild Berries & Mint. My wife Elin loves the aromas from them


----------



## vapman

roundround said:


> Thanks mate, I'm doing it
> But still, are there any less smelly liquids?




Its been a long time but i used to buy juice from Adirondack vapor and,remember it being super,fruity and light flavor and smell.

There was also some awesome vanilla creme custard but the guy who made it only accepted orders thru his Facebook page and would send you a paypal invoice. Tasted and smelled amazing though

Its been over a year since i bought ejuice.


----------



## RoundRound

vapman said:


> Its been over a year since i bought ejuice.


 
  
 So what are you vaping now? Real tobacco?


----------



## vapman

roundround said:


> So what are you vaping now? Real tobacco?


 

 Homebrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 A couple friends and I bought the base ingredients (pg, vg, nic) and just mess with flavoring.
  
 A lot more fun and cheaper than buying juice pre-made. However nicotine is no joke! Always use proper protection and never cut corners when dealing with pure nicotine.
  
 I personally don't vape any nicotine in my juice. Nothing but flavory juices here.


----------



## taffy2207

Yup MIY (Mix it Yourself) is the way to go. I'm happily mixing whilst firmly projecting a very british 2 finger salute to the TPD and EU Cronyism


----------



## vapman

taffy2207 said:


> Yup MIY (Mix it Yourself) is the way to go. I'm happily mixing whilst firmly projecting a very british 2 finger salute to the TPD and EU Cronyism


 

 And I bet you're saving  a stupid amount of money doing it!
  
 It took nearly a year for my friends and I to kill our first jugs of PG and VG.


----------



## taffy2207

Somewhere in the region of 90% + cheaper. It should get even cheaper if I like the FlavourArt concentrates I've just bought. That stuff is supposed to be super concentrated, so a little should go a long way hopefully, and I got a wicked deal direct with FA.
  
 The main reason I mix is not cost but that I can make it the way I like it. I'm still only a couple of months into mixing but it's therapeutic.


----------



## vapman

The only juices i am interested in buying are Kandela Vape juices. The Demun cable guy. But i'm not paying $35ish to get juice shipped from overseas, lol.... maybe on next cable purchase.


----------



## TrollDragon

vapman said:


> Stick with Sony, Samsung, LG, and AW and you will be both happy and not exploded.
> 
> To be fair I know literally nothing about 26650 cells.
> 
> I am itching to buy a new mod but only willing to use TC devices. My friend borrowed my VTC Mini so I just have my RX200 for now.


 

 Sorry...  Sony, Samsung and LG don't sell 26650's.

 Here is mooch's 26650 chart of tested 26650's so you can be get up to speed on them.


----------



## vapman

@TrollDragon Really thanks a ton. I kept meaning to learn about 26650's but you gave me pretty much all I need to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers bro!


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> When I purchased the 30mm Buddha Z V3 RDA it was mainly for fun due to its size.
> 
> After using it for 2 days I've really grown to admire the peformance as well, its so airy, all I need is a few puffs and I'm set with 8mg nic juice. But there was one thing bugging me, the overhang using the Buddha on my Koopor Plus 200watt looked a little silly and the size match was off. I did some searching around asking on boards looking for a mod. I ended up ordering a Limitless Lux because it can fit the 30mm RDA's (which I think I'm going to stick with)
> 
> Someone showed me what it will look like and mine should be here tomorrow.


 
 Sweet mod UncleH20!

 I needs me one of those for my 30mm Temple RDA. The included iJoy 26650's are top performers on mooch's chart.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Sweet mod UncleH20!
> 
> I needs me one of those for my 30mm Temple RDA. The included iJoy 26650's are top performers on mooch's chart.


 
  
 Yeah, I wasn't aware the 26650's were included at first. After finding out it was an easy choice.
  
 It arrived today.


----------



## luberconn

TD, i just ordered a Brillipower 26650 battery.    hopefully i get a little better battery life than the 25r and HE4 batts i've been using.  with 2000 more mah, it should


----------



## x RELIC x

h20fidelity said:


> Yeah, I wasn't aware the 26650's were included at first. After finding out it was an easy choice.
> 
> It arrived today.




Good choice IMO. Can't beat the included dual 26650's! 





I thought I was out a while ago, but I can't resist having 'desert' all day long! Man, this setup burns through the juice like nothin'! Flavour for days and insane clouds. I think I'm going to have to go toward DIY juice if this thing is going to be my DV. I've been on the Provari V1 for so long but recently picked up a Provari P3, Provari Radius, and now the Lux. Just like my audio gear, I'm in deep! :veryevil:

Currently I'm on a single coil @0.3 Ohm. I love the Limitless Plus RDTA for the option to run dual or single coil. Honestly, this is my first rebuildable as I've been stuck in 2010 with my cartomizer tanks until now. Loving it! Still beats over 20 years of the stinkies!

Edit: It looks like we both received the Lux at about the same time, lol.


----------



## paradoxper

Team Tiny, er, Tiny Squad baby.
 Well, I have about four more incoming with two Nextasis departing. However, I still do quite enjoy the Stasis and have a couple still -- I do just enjoy the Tiny a bit more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Maybe some Stasis CE action in my future as well.


----------



## vapman

I like the LimitlessLux photos, might get one soon.
 a friend has had my vtc mini on loaner so long... i will probably just get him keep it and stick with that and my rx200


----------



## H20Fidelity

x relic x said:


> Good choice IMO. Can't beat the included dual 26650's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha, vaping for me is 100% replacement for rollie tobacco, I've been going strong about 6-months now. I'm making my own juice because its so much cheaper. I'd say with this setup I'm burning through about 30ml bottle every 3-days. The Buddha is really wide, 30mm and handles some big coils.
  
 Atm I'm running dual coil 24g Kanthal 3mm ID 10 wraps spaced, I like being anywhere between 0.4-0.5ohms. It doesn't even touch the sides.
  
 I was right into RTA like the Griffin 25, thought I was set, but since moving onto this 30mm RDA its almost impossible to go back so far. The airflow is unmatched by most smaller tanks and it just floods my lungs really quickly with vape. I love it!


----------



## x RELIC x

h20fidelity said:


> *Haha, vaping for me is 100% replacement for rollie tobacco, I've been going strong about 6-months now*. I'm making my own juice because its so much cheaper. I'd say with this setup I'm burning through about 30ml bottle every 3-days. The Buddha is really wide, 30mm and handles some big coils.
> 
> Atm I'm running dual coil 24g Kanthal 3mm ID 10 wraps spaced, I like being anywhere between 0.4-0.5ohms. It doesn't even touch the sides.
> 
> I was right into RTA like the Griffin 25, thought I was set, but since moving onto this 30mm RDA its almost impossible to go back so far. The airflow is unmatched by most smaller tanks and it just floods my lungs really quickly with vape. I love it!




Awesome! I've been doing it since late 2010 and I haven't touch a tobacco cig since. 

I really like the Limitless Plus RDTA, but I have no other reference besides the old style 2.0 Ohm Boge cartomizers (I hole punched my own) with an old Phineas tank, lol. Some of the MODs on here are simply gorgeous. I particularly like the ones shown by paradoxper. Where does he get those? Just gorgeous!


----------



## H20Fidelity

x relic x said:


> Awesome! I've been doing it since late 2010 and I haven't touch a tobacco cig since.
> 
> I really like the Limitless Plus RDTA, but I have no other reference besides the old style 2.0 Ohm Boge cartomizers (I hole punched my own) with an old Phineas tank, lol. Some of the MODs on here are simply gorgeous. I particularly like the ones shown by @paradoxper. Where does he get those? Just gorgeous!


 
  
 I imagine there are kind of like niche companies who make mods similar to headphones etc?
  
 Hopefully he can chime in for us on that.
  
 I can link you where to get a Buddha RDA cheap as chips mate, real cheap if you want to play with one.
  
 Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## x RELIC x

The Maximus posted earlier is by Jemit Designs. Just gorgeous craftsmanship, but I'm not sure where to get one from. I've seen a few really nice looking mech MODs from the Phillipins as well, but I'm not interested in mech MODs. I just love how a box MOD can be turned in to an art form.


----------



## paradoxper

Most mods operate through silly private listings. Think BHSE run times but at least that's worth it. Mods aren't.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> I was right into RTA like the Griffin 25, thought I was set, but since moving onto this 30mm RDA its almost impossible to go back so far. The airflow is unmatched by most smaller tanks and it just floods my lungs really quickly with vape. I love it!


 
 The Temple is another massive airflow 30mm that would look great on the LUX...
 https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10018633/3856400-temple-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer

 Here is (ECF) CrayCrayRay's on his.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> The Temple is another massive airflow 30mm that would look great on the LUX...
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10018633/3856400-temple-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer
> 
> Here is (ECF) CrayCrayRay's on his.


 
  
 Haha, its in my wish list on Fast Tech, but I'm unsure about it not having top airflow like the Buddha.
  
 I even have a second Buddha V3 coming for backup I love it so much.
  
 I honestly don't think I could go back to 22mm RDA, even my Goon 24mm feels restricted in airflow now.
  
 I've really done a number on myself buying that 30mm RDA. Things like my Aspire Cleito (which I loved) feel like sucking through a small straw.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Haha, its in my wish list on Fast Tech, but I'm unsure about it not having top airflow like the Buddha.
> 
> I even have a second Buddha V3 coming for backup I love it so much.
> 
> ...


 

 There is only one thing I don't like about the Temple. You can't close off the bottom row of air holes without moving the triangle array of holes 90 degrees away from the coils. I might just have to look into a Buddha V3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Since there is such a limited selection of 30mm gear, you might want to look into these RTAs, the Mason Dump Tank (30mm & 40mm), the VCMT and the Modfather.
  
 I require several tanks for daily use and I enjoy vaping according to the atty I'm using. I can MTL stealth vape off the GEM on the MiniVolt or switch and use the Temple on the Cuboid at 150W for some quick clouds...
  
 My current RTAs are the Crius Plus, the Genelocity & Genelocity Giant, 2 Merlin's and a SQuape x[Dream] which are all used daily. I don't require massive airflow to enjoy my vape, the Petri V2 with it's nonadjustable dual hole airflow is one of the most flavorful RDAs I have, and it vapes like a dream at 60W with a simple dual 24g build. The same thing with the Stumpy, it has excellent flavor and a good airflow. I am just waiting on a bottom feed 510 pin for it so I can squonk it on the Wraith.
  
  
 Vape what works for you UncleH20!


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> There is only one thing I don't like about the Temple. You can't close off the bottom row of air holes without moving the triangle array of holes 90 degrees away from the coils. I might just have to look into a Buddha V3...    Since there is such a limited selection of 30mm gear, you might want to look into these RTAs, the Mason Dump Tank (30mm & 40mm), the VCMT and the Modfather.
> 
> I require several tanks for daily use and I enjoy vaping according to the atty I'm using. I can MTL stealth vape off the GEM on the MiniVolt or switch and use the Temple on the Cuboid at 150W for some quick clouds...
> 
> ...




I only vape around 45watts though with that set up. With 8mg juice I'm pretty rocking if I'm not careful... I'm thinking of toning down the build a bit because it's a little savage and I'd rather change the build than lower my nic level. It was ok on some 26g Nichrome wire but the 24g Kanthal at 10 wraps is bit too much personally for all day. 

So while it seems I'm some hardcore vaper pushing 215watts on 30mm RDA's it's just an illusion.  

Infact YOU'RE the hardcore vaper! All that stuff you mentioned, using it all everyday. Bet you're clouding that Temple at 150watts on 36mg juice! 

LOL....


----------



## paradoxper

I'm Melting.


----------



## x RELIC x

h20fidelity said:


> I only vape around 45watts though with that set up. With 8mg juice I'm pretty rocking if I'm not careful... I'm thinking of toning down the build a bit because it's a little savage and I'd rather change the build than lower my nic level. It was ok on some 26g Nichrome wire but the 24g Kanthal at 10 wraps is bit too much personally for all day.
> 
> So while it seems I'm some hardcore vaper pushing 215watts on 30mm RDA's it's just an illusion.
> 
> ...




You'd be one helluva super dude with iron lungs to vape 36mg @150W!! :eek:


----------



## H20Fidelity

x relic x said:


> You'd be one helluva super dude with iron lungs to vape 36mg @150W!!


 
  
 I actually had a hard time switching over from rollies because my first batch of juice nicotine level was far too low. I was sucking on that Kanger Evod mouth to lung pen all day long using 12mg juice getting nowhere fast. I was going through some bad withdrawal.
  
 I moved up to 18mg straight away which seemed better but still not ideal. By this time I'd leveled out a little and adjusted though my transition over wasn't as smooth as it could have been. If I knew what I know now I'd have started on 24mg with the mouth to lung Evod pen. Even when I started sub-ohming 6mg was just holding me, I calculated moving up to 8mg would be more efficient. I was a heavy rollie smoker btw, 30gram pack every 2-3 days.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> I only vape around 45watts though with that set up. With 8mg juice I'm pretty rocking if I'm not careful... I'm thinking of toning down the build a bit because it's a little savage and I'd rather change the build than lower my nic level. It was ok on some 26g Nichrome wire but the 24g Kanthal at 10 wraps is bit too much personally for all day.
> 
> So while it seems I'm some hardcore vaper pushing 215watts on 30mm RDA's it's just an illusion.
> 
> ...


 
 Ha Ha no hardcore here...

 I run 3mg in RTAs and usually zero when clouding up the Temple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When you go up in power and vapor density with the larger builds, it's much easier to drop the nic level. I can still do 6mg in the GEM, but only on a need be basis and the GEM is a MTL RTA.


----------



## TrollDragon

x relic x said:


> You'd be one helluva super dude with iron lungs to vape 36mg @150W!!


 

 Indeed, I'd choke and die on 36mg... A buddy does 12 and it's way too much even for one hit off of his gear.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> I actually had a hard time switching over from rollies because my first batch of juice nicotine level was far too low. I was sucking on that Kanger Evod mouth to lung pen all day long using 12mg juice getting nowhere fast. I was going through some bad withdrawal.
> 
> I moved up to 18mg straight away which seemed better but still not ideal. By this time I'd leveled out a little and adjusted though my transition over wasn't as smooth as it could have been. If I knew what I know now I'd have started on 24mg with the mouth to lung Evod pen. Even when I started sub-ohming 6mg was just holding me, I calculated moving up to 8mg would be more efficient. I was a heavy rollie smoker btw, 30gram pack every 2-3 days.


 

 The Evod gear never did it for me, always flooding and just an all around lousy experience. It wasn't until I got my first Kayfun before vaping actually got me off the smokes.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> The Evod gear never did it for me, always flooding and just an all around lousy experience. It wasn't until I got my first Kayfun before vaping actually got me off the smokes.




When I started on the Evod I probably could have lived with it, (my friend does) but I really wanted something with a larger intake. Of course the whole hype around sub-ohming interested me. Aspire Atlantis 2 started me off, still have it as a desk piece. 

Getting into building was my best move and DIY juice. Save lots of cash. 

Had 250mls of unflavoured nicotine arrive today, will keep me going a few months.


----------



## luberconn

i was on a 24-25mm atty kick, but find myself always going back to 22mm.  i just got a goon22 clone and gonna convert it to squonker real soon. 
  
  
  
 H20, you should try a limitless+ RDTA.  get dripper experience without having to drip.  tons of air flow too.  i also just sold the iJoy Limitless 24.  thing is a beast cloud maker.  i got rid of it becasuse it had way too much air flow.  if air flow is your thing, it might be right up your alley.  on the L24, even with air flow closed all the way off, it's still airy.  they are cheap too.  i think i paid $24 brand new authentic.


----------



## H20Fidelity

luberconn said:


> i was on a 24-25mm atty kick, but find myself always going back to 22mm.  i just got a goon22 clone and gonna convert it to squonker real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> H20, you should try a limitless+ RDTA.  get dripper experience without having to drip.  tons of air flow too.  i also just sold the iJoy Limitless 24.  thing is a beast cloud maker.  i got rid of it becasuse it had way too much air flow.  if air flow is your thing, it might be right up your alley.  on the L24, even with air flow closed all the way off, it's still airy.  they are cheap too.  i think i paid $24 brand new authentic.


 


 When I get bored of the RDA I'm using I'll probably look into it.
  
 I haven't tried an RDTA yet so its on the list.


----------



## luberconn

right on.  i've tried several RDTAs and the Limitless + v1 is my favorite by a good amount.  avocado24 is decent and so is aromamizer supreme, but i still think the L+ takes the cake.  gobs of flavor and clouds.  performs like RDA but has 6+mL of juice capacity.


----------



## H20Fidelity

luberconn said:


> right on.  i've tried several RDTAs and the Limitless + v1 is my favorite by a good amount.  avocado24 is decent and so is aromamizer supreme, but i still think the L+ takes the cake.  gobs of flavor and clouds.  performs like RDA but has 6+mL of juice capacity.


 
  
 I think there will be a time I simply don't want to drip juice all day, so lets see how long.
  
 Tell you what though, the best thing I did was get into building, not to mention its quite relaxing and rewarding.
  
 Do any of you guys use Rayon or have an opinion on it?


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> I think there will be a time I simply don't want to drip juice all day, so lets see how long.
> 
> Tell you what though, the best thing I did was get into building, not to mention its quite relaxing and rewarding.
> 
> Do any of you guys use Rayon or have an opinion on it?


 

 Rayon you say... This is my sig from over at ECF.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The first 6 posts in that sig link will tell you everything you need to know about using Rayon.
  
  


 _Rayonati Acolyte, _Full Time Modwomper & Flavor Chaser​ -> Everything you need to know to start using Rayon. <-
  ​ 
  
  
 Here is an excellent testimonial from the Rayonati Sloth about Rayon!
  
 You might like those Custom Classic Squonkers he uses UncleH20.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Rayon you say... This is my sig from over at ECF.
> The first 6 posts in that sig link will tell you everything you need to know about using Rayon.
> 
> 
> ...




Great one. I'm going to read it tomorrow at my computer (on my phone atm). I have about 6 meters of it here. While I have tried it and think it's a really clean great vape opinions seems to vary from excellent to 'dangerous' or 'I'd stay away from rayon, it's not safe' 

Do you use it full-time? 

On an Australian forum I visit they've found an endless supply of Rayon fibres from tampons purchased at our local shopping malls. I'm dead serious, they buy them, pull them apart and makes wicks from the pure rayon fibre. 

Is this heard of on ECF?


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Great one. I'm going to read it tomorrow at my computer (on my phone atm). I have about 6 meters of it here. While I have tried it and think it's a really clean great vape opinions seems to vary from excellent to 'dangerous' or 'I'd stay away from rayon, it's not safe'
> 
> Do you use it full-time?
> 
> ...


 

 I only use Rayon in all my devices.

 The KU Sleek brand of 'Pons has some top quality Rayon.  The only thing is you have to skin em and gut em... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is not a highly sought out source of Rayon though, it gets more "ewww" than anything else, but only from those who are not Rayonati. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 I appended a video to my previous post as well, excellent testimonial.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> I only use Rayon in all my devices.
> 
> 
> The KU Sleek brand of 'Pons has some top quality Rayon.  The only thing is you have to skin em and gut em...
> ...




Yep kotex U. I tried it myself and you won't believe it, after vaping it for about an hour or two my left hand became numb, above the wrist. I waited a day, tried again and the same thing occurred. I was really bummed out because it was such a clean vape, thought I too was set for life. 

So strange... 

The 6 meters I purchased from a vape store seems ok. About $2.50 a meter.

Will check the video in the morning.


----------



## skalkman

My current faves.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I must say since purchasing the Limitless Lux in combination with my Buddha RDA its ceased cravings to make further vape purchases.
  
 There's nothing I can think of buying atm besides maybe a Coil Master 521 tab to upgrade from my Geekvape Tab Mini (which does a fine job regardless). I guess I could focus on testing flavours and concentrates to find some new all day vapes but it can be a little tedious sometimes, lots of trial and error (at least for me).
  
 Where to go from here...


----------



## Duncan

How've I never posted in this thread?

Been vaping for just over three years, but even though I have a couple of RBAs (including what is probably now a very out of date Russian 91) I prefer pre-builts...

I was running an Reuleaux RX200 and my favourite atty (Aspire Atlantis with claption coils) - upgraded the mod last week the the Reuleaux RX2/3 - and, yesterday bought the Smok "the beast" - my first atty that can push 250w...

Drinks juice faster than a V8 does petrol, but - that vape - wow!


----------



## H20Fidelity

duncan said:


> How've I never posted in this thread?
> 
> Been vaping for just over three years, but even though I have a couple of RBAs (including what is probably now a very out of date Russian 91) I prefer pre-builts...
> 
> ...


 
  
 TFV8 (Cloud Beast) is extremely popular on our Australian facebook vape page.
  
 Almost everyone has one, everywhere you look 'beast this' 'beast that'.
  
 Young lady comes in looking for a small tank GET THE BEAST they say.


----------



## Duncan

h20fidelity said:


> TFV8 (Cloud Beast) is extremely popular on our Australian facebook vape page.
> 
> Almost everyone has one, everywhere you look 'beast this' 'beast that'.
> 
> Young lady comes in looking for a small tank GET THE BEAST they say.


That sounds really daft if you haven't got at least a 100w mod (and decent batteries, at 80w, this is pulling 22 amps), for me a small to medium tank has to be the Atlantis - hasn't put a foot wrong for me, and has seen off most of the 'popular' tanks, the only Achilles heal for me is that the taste goes off very quickly if you have sugary juices (coils clog up easily) but airflow and lung hit are (well, were - until yesterday) fantastic for the price point / ease of being able to get hold of tank and coils...

One thing I really need to do though is to find where to get a few lires of juice - really annoying me how much I spend on 'gourmet' juices just to get the right mix of PG/VG and nicotine (6mg).


----------



## H20Fidelity

duncan said:


> That sounds really daft if you haven't got at least a 100w mod (and decent batteries, at 80w, this is pulling 22 amps), for me a small to medium tank has to be the Atlantis - hasn't put a foot wrong for me, and has seen off most of the 'popular' tanks, the only Achilles heal for me is that the taste goes off very quickly if you have sugary juices (coils clog up easily) but airflow and lung hit are (well, were - until yesterday) fantastic for the price point / ease of being able to get hold of tank and coils...
> 
> One thing I really need to do though is to find where to get a few lires of juice - really annoying me how much I spend on 'gourmet' juices just to get the right mix of PG/VG and nicotine (6mg).


 
  
 Yeah, the'yre a bit mental on those facebook pages, pretty different mindset to 'normal' social society. The lady in question didn't get the Cloud Beast but she DID get the Baby Beast which is the smaller version of your new tank. I have owned the Atlantis 2, was one of my first sub-ohm tanks, the vapour and flavour was quite good but I moved onto building my own coils. Griffin 25 RTA and now 30mm RDA's.
  
 If you want to buy bulk juice I suggest using the site Hiliq, they're great and have really clean stuff. Shipping is about $17 USD but they use DHL, 2-3 days to your door.
  
 http://www.hiliq.com/
  
 Been using them since I started 6-months ago.


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> How've I never posted in this thread?
> 
> Been vaping for just over three years, but even though I have a couple of RBAs (including what is probably now a very out of date Russian 91) I prefer pre-builts...
> 
> ...




I was between The Beast and the Smok Minos 25. I ended up with the Minos 25 because it looks so good on the Provari Radius (my out of the house vape). Plus, it comes with an RBA! The flavour is fantastic, doesn't leak like my old Aspire Vivi Nova did (very old), and it doesn't burn through the juice like my Limitless RDTA Plus. Man alive that RDTA burns though the juice as well. I have a local shop that sells some incredible in house blends for 45CAD for 140ml. It's the best I've tried, and reasonable too.




h20fidelity said:


> I must say since purchasing the Limitless Lux in combination with my Buddha RDA its ceased cravings to make further vape purchases.
> 
> There's nothing I can think of buying atm besides maybe a Coil Master 521 tab to upgrade from my Geekvape Tab Mini (which does a fine job regardless). I guess I could focus on testing flavours and concentrates to find some new all day vapes but it can be a little tedious sometimes, lots of trial and error (at least for me).
> 
> Where to go from here...




I agree the Lux is awesome! Simple interface, loooong battery life, fires quick, EQ style power curve customization, and more power than I need right now.


----------



## H20Fidelity

x relic x said:


> I agree the Lux is awesome! Simple interface, loooong battery life, fires quick, EQ style power curve customization, and more power than I need right now.


 
  
 Well, I want to upgrade, just not sure what to purchase. It wasn't_ really_ meant to end so soon.
  
 Placed myself in a tight position now.


----------



## Big Kev

h20fidelity said:


> I must say since purchasing the Limitless Lux in combination with my Buddha RDA its ceased cravings to make further vape purchases.
> 
> There's nothing I can think of buying atm besides maybe a Coil Master 521 tab to upgrade from my Geekvape Tab Mini (which does a fine job regardless). I guess I could focus on testing flavours and concentrates to find some new all day vapes but it can be a little tedious sometimes, lots of trial and error (at least for me).
> 
> Where to go from here...


 
 Do not get a Tab, they're useless when you whack a couple of Claptons in a tank/dripper, as the one battery means you can't get enough power to fire up your coils, just stick to using a mod.  My 521 tab isn't being used anymore.


----------



## taffy2207

Spoiler: Off Topic! (Kinda)






h20fidelity said:


> I guess I could focus on testing flavours and concentrates to find some new all day vapes but it can be a little tedious sometimes, lots of trial and error (at least for me).


 
 Sounds like a plan. I'm developing a fetish for pictures of guys holding their Mods (Meh, I'm British, innuendo is our forte).
  
 Seriously, Mrs T is getting worried though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and a distraction would be most welcome at this juncture.


----------



## H20Fidelity

big kev said:


> Do not get a Tab, they're useless when you whack a couple of Claptons in a tank/dripper, as the one battery means you can't get enough power to fire up your coils, just stick to using a mod.  My 521 tab isn't being used anymore.


 
  
 I know what you mean, I installed some Clapception coils into an RDA and they wouldn't fire on my Geekvape tab Mini.
  
 I don't really use anything too over the top though coil wise (at least atm)
  


taffy2207 said:


> Spoiler: Off Topic! (Kinda)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 lol, I'd rather try and focus on something else if possible!


----------



## luberconn

coppervape bf and goon 22


----------



## H20Fidelity

I picked up a Geekvape Avocado for a good price, let's see how that goes.


----------



## luberconn

i have the avo24.  it's decent.  the air flow is a little loose and the offset deck can drive some people crazy.  i like mine, but it rarely gets used nowadays.


----------



## TrollDragon

I couldn't see the tail end of my Avocado 24 fast enough, so I piffed it to another vaper.

 I was one of the offset deck OCD people...


----------



## TrollDragon

I'm liking the Origen 19/22, a perfect little RTA with an airflow that goes from tootling to a restrictive lung hit.


----------



## luberconn

that tank is awesome.  i want one, but i already have the origen 16 on it's way.  i hope they sell the tiny tank separately.  but i will be using primarily in bf mode anyhow.


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> that tank is awesome.  i want one, but i already have the origen 16 on it's way.  i hope they sell the tiny tank separately.  but i will be using primarily in bf mode anyhow.


 
 I need to get a 16 for my Wraith. I converted my Royal Hunter over to BF, but a nice single coil RDA like the 16 would be excellent!


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> I'm liking the Origen 19/22, a perfect little RTA with an airflow that goes from tootling to a restrictive lung hit.


 
  
 When I first scrolled past quickly I thought that mod was a Limitless Lux.
  
 Awesome tank though regardless!


----------



## paradoxper

A little Simian Slam (supposed half Boba's Bounty) with some Test 45. Oh boy. Welcome a new addition to the rotation.


----------



## H20Fidelity

The Avocado 22mm arrived today, I have no idea what Geekvape were thinking when designing this contraption, especially in regards to refilling when used in dual coil mode. I wicked it up had a few tokes had a good 'meh' about the limited airflow and its already back for sale. Geekvape Avocado 22mm is not for me.


----------



## Big Kev

I finally got my hands on a Twisted Messes 2, the polished gold version, so it's a fingerprint magnet.  It does perform though, with a couple of Staple Fused Claptons in there, plenty of airflow and good flavour.
  
 I also got the Doode RDA by Squidoode and this is a right royal pain to set up, using the "collet" system.  You have to make sure your two coils fit the right collet, otherwise there will be issues.  Once you start tightening down the coils, they can start to move about, then you have to adjust them again.
  
 I had a few shorting issues with this and jumping ohms, but after a while, I did get it sorted and it vapes very well, nice and airy, coupled with plenty of flavour as well.     Not sure about this one and it seems like using a different system, just for the sake of it and I'm not looking forward to having to recoil the thing.
  
 Got a Limitless Plus coming from China, so I'll be giving that a go in a week or two.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> The Avocado 22mm arrived today, I have no idea what Geekvape were thinking when designing this contraption, especially in regards to refilling when used in dual coil mode. I wicked it up had a few tokes had a good 'meh' about the limited airflow and its already back for sale. Geekvape Avocado 22mm is not for me.


 

 Don't bother with the Avocado 24 either...
  
 The Modfather and Mason Dump Tank are on my list for juice burners.


----------



## TrollDragon

big kev said:


> Got a Limitless Plus coming from China, so I'll be giving that a go in a week or two.


 

 Hope you ordered a drip tip to go with it as it doesn't come with one...

 Works very nicely with dual 22g.


----------



## Big Kev

trolldragon said:


> Hope you ordered a drip tip to go with it as it doesn't come with one...
> 
> Works very nicely with dual 22g.


 
 That's one thing I'm not short of, I have about ten spare Garry Dibley drip tips, so no problem there mate.
  
 Nice building by the way, neater than my efforts.  I tend to go with Claptons at the moment, normally coming out at about 0.25 ohms, I hope that's not too low.  It only cost me about £13, so it's not a big deal if I don't get on with it.


----------



## luberconn

i heard the latest batch of Limitless+ comes with the flat top cap, and the rounded top cap.  hard to say which batch you'll get Kev
  
 i busted out my L+ a couple of days ago.  still probably my favorite non-squonking atty.
  

  
 still rocking it in single coil. 

  
  
 air flow closed off quite a bit.  gobs of flavor and vapor


----------



## TrollDragon

That would be a good thing with both top caps. iJoy and LMC took a pile of heat over the switch they pulled from people on ECF and VU.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Don't bother with the Avocado 24 either...
> 
> The Modfather and Mason Dump Tank are on my list for juice burners.


 
  
 Meh, Geekvape let me down with that Avocado,  I like their Griffin 25 though.
  
 I'm actually looking into a 30mm RTA, ganna hurt my juice supplies for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 What I liked about the Griffin 25 is you could flip it upside down remove the base and check your build without losing any juice.


----------



## luberconn

finally got Origen 16 clone yesterday.  love it.  so so small.


----------



## paradoxper

Sitting in my bubble -- stocking juice and happy as can be. The Hadaly. Can't resist the hysterics, so ordered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thoughts? Anyone. LOL


----------



## luberconn

it's a cool looking RDA.  looks like a Narda, but with clamps and more air flow options.  very nice.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm all stocked up now, the proud owner of x3 Buddha 30mm RDA's. One in use and 2 more for safe keeping.
  
 Packets of spare o rings, I've reached my _final_ vaping destination.
  
 Got it nailed it pretty quickly, 6-months to complete my vaping career. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## luberconn

got this bad boy last night.  i was a big gob mini v1 fan.  this v3 improves upon everything except 2mL vs 3mL.  putting out great flavor and a nice warm vape with single clapton coil build.


----------



## Big Kev

Here's my latest addition to my collection, an Asmodus Silvanusa stab wood mod, which I picked up second hand and on top, The Hadaly, which is performing well, although well overpriced for a China-made RDA.  Apologies for the picture quality, my camera isn't the best.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I've been giving Cotton Bacon V2 a test these last few days.
  
 I'm completely satisfied with the amount inside a 10-gram packet. There are 10 pieces of extremely clean cotton strips. I'm able to spilt each piece down the middle and even half that again to make mulitple wicks for my 30mm RDA, its very light, compressed and fluffy at the same time, it expands and spreads apart extremely easily.
  
 It does taste virtually like nothing as advertised but perhaps that's not entirely a positive thing. With some other cotton pads I purchase from Fast Tech (LTQ Vaper) for less than 1/2 the price of Cotton Bacon they provide slightly more throat hit and bite to my vaper inhale, I'm having a hard time seeing the benefit in spending more on Cotton Bacon permanently.
  
 its very nice to work with though, especially creating a nice full fluffy wick.


----------



## Big Kev

I've been using Cotton Bacon V2 for a while now and prefer it to my old Muji and as long as the cotton is saturated at the start, I find a very short break in period.
  
 Granted, it's way more expensive than Muji, but worth it to me.
  
 Here's my latest purchase, the Rig Mod V3 with the Terk RDA on top.  This performs very well, but there are a couple of issues, in case anyone else is considering buying them.
  
 The atty is 24mm and the mod 25mm, there are no spares with the atty, the switch on the mod is very, very stiff and after one days use, my forearm was a bit sore in the morning.  Also, getting the button out is proving a real pain and I've contacted VAMP to find out how it can be done and if the throw can be adjusted.
  
 The main problem is that when I put the new atty through the ultrasonic cleaner, the artwork on the atty started coming off, rather ruining the look for me and I'm trying to get a replacement.


----------



## TrollDragon

I don't use any _Boutique_ Cotton, it's a little too novelty and high brow for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rayon is all I use, 900' of the finest wicking material $20 can buy.


----------



## paradoxper

mesh mesh mesh. Rayon is good, though. mesh mesh mesh


----------



## H20Fidelity

big kev said:


> I've been using Cotton Bacon V2 for a while now and prefer it to my old Muji and as long as the cotton is saturated at the start, I find a very short break in period.
> 
> Granted, it's way more expensive than Muji, but worth it to me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Verdict still out on Cotton Bacon. Trying to establish a few things before final descion. 
  
  It will be used regardless, my happy trigger finger ordered another 2-packets before the first even arrived. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


trolldragon said:


> I don't use any _Boutique_ Cotton, it's a little too novelty and high brow for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can get this, 7-meters for about $15, I'm trying to work out if its what I already have though from an Australian store.
  
 At the very least, its a pleasure finding my ideal setup and only playing with cotton/rayon to fine tune things.


----------



## x RELIC x

I bought some Kendo Vape cotton. Lasts sooooo long vs other generic cotton I've used. Super clean and great absorption and clean flavour. Personally, I'm not sure I'd like Rayon. Chemically treated cellulose to create a manufactured material..... yeah, just not for me.


----------



## Big Kev

I tried Rayon about two years ago and got a funny taste, so threw it in the bin.  To tell the truth, I didn't know people still use the stuff.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Kendo is popular on our Australian facebook vape page, a little expensive though over here for something I'd use full-time. I can meet the price of Cotton Bacon V2 without too much concern. I think (atm) I may stick with the Bacon, I've ordered another few packets. In total I have 5-packs coming so I better get vaping...


----------



## paradoxper

Oh, Hadaly.
  
 The flavor is for real. It is not revelatory but represents, I believe, as good as drippers can get. The design is quite smart and well executed. Building is easy, performance yields are top notch no matter what kind of coil you throw in there.
  
 I ran through alien, claptons and regular roundwire. I had a preference for the aliens at a .3 which seemed low from what I heard.
 I didn't find it over the top hot and the atomizer didn't go burning up. It ran a bit warm. A surprisingly dense vape as well.
  
 Overall not bad at all, however, I don't feel it presents anything over what I'm currently oogling over - Nextiny/Nextasis.
 In fact, flavor is more nuanced and treated with more delicacy than dripping which is more in your face.
 Lastly, this isn't for MTL. Nice restricted lung hits. Horses for courses.
  
 I think this is a no brainer. And thank god, it's not made out of some ******* ultem. KLS, Array, and whatever other garbage HEMO BS.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Oh, Hadaly.
> 
> The flavor is for real. It is not revelatory but represents, I believe, as good as drippers can get. The design is quite smart and well executed. Building is easy, performance yields are top notch no matter what kind of coil you throw in there.
> 
> ...


 
 Been looking at picking one up myself since my 23mm Astron is really close to giving up on life.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Been looking at picking one up myself since my 23mm Astron is really close to giving up on life.


 
 Pick up another Tiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perfectly acceptable replacement for the Astron.


----------



## Big Kev

paradoxper said:


> Oh, Hadaly.
> 
> The flavor is for real. It is not revelatory but represents, I believe, as good as drippers can get. The design is quite smart and well executed. Building is easy, performance yields are top notch no matter what kind of coil you throw in there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't get anything special out of my Hadaly really and tend to get better flavour from my Goon, Terk and Twisted Messes 2.
  
 I'll try one or two other builds in there, to see where I might be going wrong, otherwise, I'm selling the thing.


----------



## paradoxper

big kev said:


> I don't get anything special out of my Hadaly really and tend to get better flavour from my Goon, Terk and Twisted Messes 2.
> 
> I'll try one or two other builds in there, to see where I might be going wrong, otherwise, I'm selling the thing.


 
 I already sold mine. I say bigger clapton-type builds put most RDA's on the same level. Play with it or just can it.


----------



## TrollDragon

x relic x said:


> I bought some Kendo Vape cotton. Lasts sooooo long vs other generic cotton I've used. Super clean and great absorption and clean flavour. Personally, I'm not sure I'd like Rayon. Chemically treated cellulose to create a manufactured material..... yeah, just not for me.


 
  
 Sorry to hear that Rayon is not for you, you really don't know what you are missing.
  
 To quote JeremyR from the Rayon thread over on ECF.

*Is it safe?*

 - safer than cotton
 - evidence shows vaping is safer with rayon

 OK let's talk about the safety question, as ridiculous as it is.. The fact is there was a vast amount of misconception as to what Rayon even is. Misinformation about Rayon, or cellucotton rayon, was quickly spread through the community and trickled down from the top as well.

*So what is it? *

 Rayon Wick is pure cellulose, more pure than can be found in nature. Cellulose is the building block of plants throughout the world. You eat cellulose daily. Rayon has been around for 150 years. It has been highly studied.

 No one has been able to produce any scientific evidence or proof that there is anything, whatsoever, of concern in Rayon fiber.

 Its used by surgens, labs for testing biological samples because its purity doesn't contaminate the samples like cotton. Cellulose made by an identical viscose method is also used in Food products like sausage casings. Cellucotton / rayon has been used internally for many years thanks to Kimberly Clark. Rayon was used by doctors heavily in WW1. In all this time if there was something wrong with it we would know.

 Rayon from many different manufactures has been tested by oeko-tex, world leading textile safety tester, and it has been certified free from any harmful contaminates and even those that could be potentially harmful. The FTC defines rayon as pure cellulose.


 Rayon -



 Cellulose -



http://www.chem.ucla.edu/harding/IGOC/R/rayon.html


 Rayon Wick is safer than tap water. Water has vast magnitudes of more chemicals and contaminates in it than a piece of rayon wick.

 Rayon is basically the same as cigarette paper when it burns.. My wicking is unburnt after 300ml at high power so its not even a concern of burning.

 Cotton is not a pure cellulose its also the most chemically treated crop in the world. It contains protien components that make it taste bad and reduce wicking. However you can make rayon from cotton plants... and if you did; all the pesticides and protiens would be chemically seperated and the final product would be pure cellulose.

*Why is it safer to vape with than cotton?*

 The proof is in the gunk. When juice overheats it gunks. Overheating juice has byproducts that could be unhealthy.

 Rayon and the way it works produces very little if any gunk. A fraction of that wich builds up with cotton.

 That means your coil stays saturated enough through out the vape that it doesn't overheat to the point of burning the juice.

 It is a wick that controls coil temperature in normal use by freely juicing the coil. Cotton absorbs and holds back juice from the coil rayon delivers freely at breakneck speed.



*Production-*
 (Simplified)

 Rayon Wick is a cellulose extracted by scientific method from plant material, trees mostly, and regenerated into pure cellulose fibers. Many things in life are chemically extracted. The components used to extract and reassemble the pure cellulose are not in the final fiber. The beauty of chemistry is knowing exactly how things are going to happen. Its no question, its scientific fact. As much as the earth is round.

 I have reviewed possibly hundreds of scientific documents and books, and I have found no cause for concern. Please post your questions or comments here or search the original thread, there are many links to scientific literature and chemistry books on the subject.
  
  
  
 If you want to learn more about Rayon, everything is covered in this thread on ECF in the first 6 posts.
 https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/rayon-wick-better-flow-flavor-longevity-and-nic-hit-pt-2.706948/


----------



## luberconn

i still just use muji.


----------



## H20Fidelity

luberconn said:


> i still just use muji.


 
  
 There is a cotton I get from Fast Tech called LTQ Vaper, I'm pretty sure its repackaged Muji.
  
 https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10011538/3417200-ltq-vaper-japanese-organic-cotton-for-rda-rta-rba
  
 I'm not sure why, I'm a little sensitive to some brand cotton pads, they make my mouth dry after a few hours, it was really annoying when I can get almost 200 pads of Muji for $15 in Australia. That's what started my quest into Cotton Bacon and a few others. LTQ Vaper pads also work well for me, strange if its Muji..


----------



## luberconn

h20fidelity said:


> There is a cotton I get from Fast Tech called LTQ Vaper, I'm pretty sure its repackaged Muji.
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10011538/3417200-ltq-vaper-japanese-organic-cotton-for-rda-rta-rba
> 
> I'm not sure why, I'm a little sensitive to some brand cotton pads, they make my mouth dry after a few hours, it was really annoying when I can get almost 200 pads of Muji for $15 in Australia. That's what started my quest into Cotton Bacon and a few others. LTQ Vaper pads also work well for me, strange if its Muji..


 
  
 i guess i haven't really tried any of the others.  i've been quite satisfied with the flavor i've gotten, so i haven't deviated from it.   maybe i'll break down and try some fancy stuff some time.  same with wire....most of my wire is cheap lightning vapes wire.  haven't messed with any of the boutique wire.


----------



## H20Fidelity

luberconn said:


> i guess i haven't really tried any of the others.  i've been quite satisfied with the flavor i've gotten, so i haven't deviated from it.   maybe i'll break down and try some fancy stuff some time.  same with wire....most of my wire is cheap lightning vapes wire.  haven't messed with any of the boutique wire.


 
  
 An Australian reviewer does a good run down on cotton including 'boutique cotton' as Troll Dragon calls it. I sat through the entire 30 minutes a few days ago. The Vaping Bogan (that is his name) swears a lot (a real lot) and represents a complete Bogan of Australia, but actually he knows what he's talking about and quite intelligent. Its a bit like RIP Trippers, at first I couldn't stand his editing style, now I reallly respect him personally and laugh along with his vids.
  
 I'll leave a link to the cotton video here, rather not embed it because he does swear A LOT.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26bVyA0FQp4


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> An Australian reviewer does a good run down on cotton including 'boutique cotton' as Troll Dragon calls it. I sat through the entire 30 minutes a few days ago. The Vaping Bogan (that is his name) swears a lot (a real lot) and represents a complete Bogan of Australia, but actually he knows what he's talking about and quite intelligent. Its a bit like RIP Trippers, at first I couldn't stand his editing style, now I reallly respect him personally and laugh along with his vids.
> 
> I'll leave a link to the cotton video here, rather not embed it because he does swear A LOT.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26bVyA0FQp4


 
 I really like the Bogan, he is one of the only reviewers I regularly watch these days, along with Todd and Damien.

 He's a Dropkick Murphy's fan as well, all good!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I can visualise Bogan vaping out to that track! 

He tore into the Limitless Lux a bit, I don't find it quite that bad, but was good to have a non bias heads up.


----------



## luberconn

yah, i've been subscribed to the bogan for a long while now.  he's crazy, but his personality makes his reviews interesting and fun.  and under all of the cursing and antics, he seems like a good dude and seems to know what he's talking about.


----------



## skalkman

luberconn said:


> yah, i've been subscribed to the bogan for a long while now.  he's crazy, but his personality makes his reviews interesting and fun.  and under all of the cursing and antics, he seems like a good dude and seems to know what he's talking about.


 
 Been in a few hangouts with him, solid bloke that one.


----------



## paradoxper

Test 45 landed. A boy could not want for anything more.


----------



## H20Fidelity

paradoxper said:


> Test 45 landed. A boy could not want for anything more.




What's that mate, juice?


----------



## paradoxper

h20fidelity said:


> What's that mate, juice?


 
 Yes.


----------



## H20Fidelity

paradoxper said:


> Yes.


 
  
 I've been on the same juice for _months_ now, my own DIY Flavour West Jungle Juice. I started tinkering with flavours a while back but its one area I'm not completely confident with, particularly getting the concentrate percentages accurate, a lot of fiddling around with sampling and I can't nail it yet. Then add on top even if you do get that right you simply may not like the flavour. Vaping for me is also about saving money (which is really happening) so I use Jungle Juice at 3% and stick with it to keep the budget efficient. Of course, I will switch it up eventually to another flavour.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'll show you guys a setup though (of only a few) that's managed to peak my interest recently.
  
 This is from our Australian facebook page. Mason 40mm RDA / Hammer Of God V3.
  

  
  
 If I ever upgrade this is probably where I'd be shooting. (expensive though)


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> I'll show you guys a setup though (of only a few) that's managed to peak my interest recently.
> 
> This is from our Australian facebook page. Mason 40mm RDA / Hammer Of God V3.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Why go for the piddly little Mason when a 46mm Fat Boy looks so much better on the HoG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  

 I have a Mini Volt, I should get a Fat Boy for it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 But the Gem lives on my Mini Volt, pictured here with the most excellent Orion Case.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Why go for the piddly little Mason when a 46mm Fat Boy looks so much better on the HoG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 lol mate, all I can think of is how much precious Cotton Bacon I'd be going through on that 46mm Fat Boy.
  
 I will end up getting something though eventually.


----------



## dc430

First post here, as I am only beginning my audiophile journey I'll post my daily Vape gear instead

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## H20Fidelity

dc430 said:


> First post here, as I am only beginning my audiophile journey I'll post my daily Vape gear instead
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


 
  
 Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## dc430

h20fidelity said:


> dc430 said:
> 
> 
> > First post here, as I am only beginning my audiophile journey I'll post my daily Vape gear instead
> ...




Cheers mate, gonna bug you guys with tons of questions about audio stuff later 


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## paradoxper

dc430 said:


> First post here, as I am only beginning my audiophile journey I'll post my daily Vape gear instead
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


 
 Nice! Welcome to our small slice of the vape world.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dc430 said:


> Cheers mate, gonna bug you guys with tons of questions about audio stuff later
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


 
  
 Audio? I don't know anything about that.
  
 Every post I ever made here was in this vaping thread. All 15,000+ of them.


----------



## dc430

h20fidelity said:


> dc430 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers mate, gonna bug you guys with tons of questions about audio stuff later
> ...




We can talk about vaping all day as well  

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## H20Fidelity

Reckon I'm alright for a while now...


----------



## dc430

Have you tried the Cotton Candy? It's a lot like the Bacon but of better value IMHO


----------



## H20Fidelity

dc430 said:


> Have you tried the Cotton Candy? It's a lot like the Bacon but of better value IMHO


 
  
 Not yet, will order some I think.
  
 I'm also giving this a try, I'm all about spending less where possible.
  
 https://www.fasttech.com/p/3933600


----------



## dc430

h20fidelity said:


> Not yet, will order some I think.
> 
> I'm also giving this a try, I'm all about spending less where possible.
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/p/3933600


 
 hmmm, personally I wouldn't trust fasttech as I've seen a couple of brands announcing FT is not authorized to sell their product.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dc430 said:


> hmmm, personally I wouldn't trust fasttech as I've seen a couple of brands announcing FT is not authorized to sell their product.


 
  
 I think Aspire is one of those brands. To my understanding and researching Fast Tech forums and vaping forums if the product listing states "Authentic" it (should) absolutely be genuine, at least from my own expereince. If the product says "Styled" then its a copy or a clone of the product and the quality can vary.
  
 When Australian vaping stores sell an RDA I'm interested in for $80 AUD and I can purchase a 1:1 clone for $15 shipped. I'll let you be the judge.....


----------



## dc430

h20fidelity said:


> I think Aspire is one of those brands. To my understanding and researching Fast Tech forums and vaping forums if the product listing states "Authentic" it (should) absolutely be genuine, at least from my own expereince. If the product says "Styled" then its a copy or a clone of the product and the quality can vary.
> 
> When Australian vaping stores sell an RDA I'm interested in for $80 AUD and I can purchase a 1:1 clone for $15 shipped. I'll let you be the judge.....


 
  
 Their price is competitive, got to give them that. But do stay away from their batteries tho. Vaping down south is pretty painful according to my mate, B&M are not allowed to post even posters inside their store or giving out free juice.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dc430 said:


> Their price is competitive, got to give them that. But do stay away from their batteries tho. Vaping down south is pretty painful according to my mate, B&M are not allowed to post even posters inside their store or giving out free juice.


 
  
 Absolutely agree, I won't buy their batteries and even their juices, there are lines I draw with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 With a simple stainless steel RDA, wire, cotton there's not much that can go wrong.
  
 I will say though all that Cotton Bacon I pictured above came from them. (its genuine)


----------



## dc430

h20fidelity said:


> Absolutely agree, I won't buy their batteries and even their juices, there are lines I draw with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Bought from them once but I lack the patient to do it again. I just want my toy asap.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dc430 said:


> Bought from them once but I lack the patient to do it again. I just want my toy asap.


 
  
 There a couple of key points need mentioning when using Fast Tech.
  

_If you select the free standard shipping method your order will definitely take over a month (perhaps even longer). They have different shipping options available, when you checkout there's a drop down menu, several of them for different countries and alternatives actually. When I checkout using the Australia Expedited shipping method for an extra $2 USD my orders all arrive at my __door__ Australia in 5-6 working days. (tracked) _
_The other point to remember is under the price of each item there will be an ETA on due stock or 'in stock' for the item. If for example says "ETA 7-Days" then you will be waiting a while before the order is packaged. If the item is 'in stock' the order __wil__ process usually within 24 hours._


----------



## dc430

h20fidelity said:


> There a couple of key points need mentioning when using Fast Tech.
> 
> 
> _If you select the free standard shipping method your order will definitely take over a month (perhaps even longer). They have different shipping options available, when you checkout there's a drop down menu, several of them for different countries and alternatives actually. When I checkout using the Australia Expedited shipping method for an extra $2 USD my orders all arrive at my __door__ Australia in 5-6 working days. (tracked) _
> _The other point to remember is under the price of each item there will be an ETA on due stock or 'in stock' for the item. If for example says "ETA 7-Days" then you will be waiting a while before the order is packaged. If the item is 'in stock' the order __wil__ process usually within 24 hours._


 
 Well noted, I mostly deal with manufacturer nowadays as I bought shares of a B&M in China and is responsible for sourcing.
  
 PS: Benefit of cheap labour is speed. Place an order by 7pm, delivery will be the next morning.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Absolutely agree, I won't buy their batteries and even their juices, there are lines I draw with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You will find very few fake batteries on Fasttech, I wouldn't ever buy batteries off Amazon or eBay though.
  
 Chinese wire leaves a lot to be desired as well, there are inconsistencies in the manufacturing and alloy content. Order wire from TEMCo or Zivpf to be absolutely sure of what you are getting, they both carry Kanthal, Ni200, Ti Grade1 and Stainless Steel. Zivipf also carries NiFe 70/30 & NiFe 52/48 if you want to try those out.

 I am a Rayonati and I don't use any Cotton...


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> You will find very few fake batteries on Fasttech, I wouldn't ever buy batteries off Amazon or eBay though.
> 
> Chinese wire leaves a lot to be desired as well, there are inconsistencies in the manufacturing and alloy content. Order wire from TEMCo or Zivpf to be absolutely sure of what you are getting, they both carry Kanthal, Ni200, Ti Grade1 and Stainless Steel. Zivipf also carries NiFe 70/30 & NiFe 52/48 if you want to try those out.
> 
> I am a Rayonati and I don't use any Cotton...


 
  
 You think their batteries are ok hey? Its a shame because I trust your word but its no good because they won't ship anything with lithium batteries to Australia last I heard. I can get them from our vape stores for about $10 each and I'm also guilty of buying some from eBay, but not Ultrafire, Samsung 18650 from Australian sellers. As for wire I'm buying from Fast Tech but only UD branded Kanthal A1 mostly. I've seen some pretty funky wires there on Fast Tech as you describe.
  
 For example, some (premade) twisted coils I purchased that squealed like Aliens dying when I first fired them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Then they gave me a headache.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> You think their batteries are ok hey? Its a shame because I trust your word but its no good because they won't ship anything with lithium batteries to Australia last I heard. I can get them from our vape stores for about $10 each and I'm also guilty of buying some from eBay, but not Ultrafire, Samsung 18650 from Australian sellers. As for wire I'm buying from Fast Tech but only UD branded Kanthal A1 mostly. I've seen some pretty funky wires there on Fast Tech as you describe.
> 
> For example, some (premade) twisted coils I purchased that squealed like Aliens dying when I first fired them.
> 
> ...


 

 I should qualify that I trust them more than I trust any from Amazon or eBay, FT will not ship batteries to Canada either except by the slowest method.
  
 I get my batteries from Lightning Vapes when they have them on sale, they ship to Canada for a reasonable price and are less than half the price of local B&M prices. I realize it's hard to get stuff in Oz without a serious shipping gouge.

 Check out Mooch's FB page for a great list of battery suppliers in his pinned post. Lot's of good info there as well if you don't already follow him.
 https://www.facebook.com/batterymooch/posts/1802731556683089

 Yeah, there are some really spooky premade coils out there... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 In case you don't do FB here is the list of vendors he posted.
  
 Some good vendors...
www.akkuteile.de
www.batterybro.com
 www.ecoluxshopdirect.co.uk
www.illumn.com
www.imrbatteries.com
www.liionwholesale.com
www.nkon.nl
www.orbtronic.com
www.rtdvapor.com


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> I should qualify that I trust them more than I trust any from Amazon or eBay, FT will not ship batteries to Canada either except by the slowest method.
> 
> I get my batteries from Lightning Vapes when they have them on sale, they ship to Canada for a reasonable price and are less than half the price of local B&M prices. I realize it's hard to get stuff in Oz without a serious shipping gouge.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I follow Mooch on facebook, wonderful work he does.
  
 I just don't need that many batteries really. I have 3 mods, a couple of 521 tabs and that's about it.
  
 I'm not hardcore enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I had a new RTV flavour arrive today people are going crazy about in Australia. its called "Fanboy".
  

  
  
  
 The catch is its only $2 a bottle from our Vapoureyes store, but only one bottle per customer allowed. It smells a lot like red cordial or those red lollies you buy called Red Skins. It tastes kind of like that but with a little less omph than you'd expect, the after taste then comes in giving off that red cordial taste in your mouth.
  
 I also got some menthol concentrate and using that at 2% by itself. Not bad at all.


----------



## paradoxper

King Redeem Queen Serene


----------



## H20Fidelity

I sold several of my concentrate stoday, mostly Flavour Art ones. They're simply not my style and I find them quite strong to mix with. There's one called 'UP' which was too strong for me at 1-drop into 30mls makes testing small samples hard.
  
 I offloaded about 6 10ml bottles. I have however become tired of Jungle Juice these past weeks and transferring over to same basic flavours like Orange and Pineapple. I find this brand of concentrates easier to work with and they both round up well at about 2% flavour.
  
 Do you DIY @TrollDragon ?


----------



## luberconn

just got the tiny tank clone.   pretty awesome little atty.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> I sold several of my concentrate stoday, mostly Flavour Art ones. They're simply not my style and I find them quite strong to mix with. There's one called 'UP' which was too strong for me at 1-drop into 30mls makes testing small samples hard.
> 
> I offloaded about 6 10ml bottles. I have however become tired of Jungle Juice these past weeks and transferring over to same basic flavours like Orange and Pineapple. I find this brand of concentrates easier to work with and they both round up well at about 2% flavour.
> 
> Do you DIY @TrollDragon ?


 


 I dabbled for a bit, but never got serious as nic is expensive here.
 I do cut commercial juice though, so I always have a supply of PG & VG on hand.

 How's the LUX, you still using it? I was pondering one...


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> I dabbled for a bit, but never got serious as nic is expensive here.
> 
> I do cut commercial juice though, so I always have a supply of PG & VG on hand.
> 
> ...




Yep, use it everyday, its been reliable. After 12 hours solid vaping it loses 2 bars battery and I charge it each night anyway. When I charge the batteries they're usually sitting on 3.88v down from 4.20v. Just if you get one keep an eye on any juice leaks onto the top as the boards right beneath and screen on top. I usually remove the Buddha RDA once/twice a day just to wipe it over, keep it safe.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Yep, use it everyday, its been reliable. After 12 hours solid vaping it loses 2 bars battery and I charge it each night anyway. When I charge the batteries they're usually sitting on 3.88v down from 4.20v. Just if you get one keep an eye on any juice leaks onto the top as the boards right beneath and screen on top. I usually remove the Buddha RDA once/twice a day just to wipe it over, keep it safe.


 

 Thanks for the info UncleH20!

 I have one inbound hoping it will be a good one. There was talk of the V1.2 firmware update breaking the battery gauge, have you updated yours at all? The new firmware is supposed to refine the TC on it but I'm not looking to break the battery gauge. They also claim that rolling the firmware back to V1.1 does not fix the issue.
  
 My Temple 30mm will finally have a home.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Thanks for the info UncleH20!
> 
> I have one inbound hoping it will be a good one. There was talk of the V1.2 firmware update breaking the battery gauge, have you updated yours at all? The new firmware is supposed to refine the TC on it but I'm not looking to break the battery gauge. They also claim that rolling the firmware back to V1.1 does not fix the issue.
> 
> My Temple 30mm will finally have a home.


 
  
 Hope you enjoy it mate!
  
 I updated mine on the first day but haven't had any issues. I only use it in wattage mode, hardly change the settings or wattage, no TC, maybe something triggers the bug I'm simply not going near. I have heard one person experience the battery gauge glitch but in their case reflashing the firmware or downgrading did fix it for them. I watched the entire conversation from start to end.
  
 You should be right.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Hope you enjoy it mate!
> 
> I updated mine on the first day but haven't had any issues. I only use it in wattage mode, hardly change the settings or wattage, no TC, maybe something triggers the bug I'm simply not going near. I have heard one person experience the battery gauge glitch but in their case reflashing the firmware or downgrading did fix it for them. I watched the entire conversation from start to end.
> 
> You should be right.


 

 Much appreciated!
 Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## x RELIC x

x2 on the Lux. No issues for me on fw1.2. Simple but great, long lasting power. I do note that the Ohms consistently read 0.03 more than my other Mods and 521tab. Minor quirk IMO.

Love the custom power 'EQ' setting.


----------



## H20Fidelity

x relic x said:


> x2 on the Lux. No issues for me on fw1.2. Simple but great, long lasting power. I do note that the Ohms consistently read 0.03 more than my other Mods and 521tab. Minor quirk IMO.
> 
> Love the custom power 'EQ' setting.


 
  
 Yup, mine does the ohm thing.


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks guys!
  
 Good to know about the higher reading. I have a pair of old Hanna DNA 30s that read always read 0.3 higher so a 0.03 is not an issue for me.


----------



## TrollDragon

I picked up a second HOhm Wrecker when Vapor Cube had their flash sale a while back.
  
 An amazing mod that does TC Kanthal and NiCr as well as all the regular TC wires.


----------



## H20Fidelity

^ I saw that mod on our facebook page earlier in the week, red one. Sounds like she's a proven gem. Being a fan of 30mm RDA's is a pretty crappy position to be in. Not many of them or mods that fit them. 

And there I was, just staring at the screen like...


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> ^ I saw that mod on our facebook page earlier in the week, red one. Sounds like she's a proven gem. Being a fan of 30mm RDA's is a pretty crappy position to be in. Not many of them or mods that fit them.
> 
> And there I was, just staring at the screen like...


 

 HOhm Tech is supposedly coming out with a dual 26650 Slice, and a triple 18650 battery Wrecker. I don't think there are any specifics yet as to size, but they might be an option for the 30mm attys.
  

 OT in this thread UncleH20. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I got a buddy who is looking to pick up a DAP, $500 range with dual micro SD. What sounds great these days?
 I haven't followed any of the current offerings, I suggested a Cayin N5 or is the DX90 still a viable DAP?


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> HOhm Tech is supposedly coming out with a dual 26650 Slice, and a triple 18650 battery Wrecker. I don't think there are any specifics yet as to size, but they might be an option for the 30mm attys.
> 
> 
> OT in this thread UncleH20.
> ...


 
  
 I'd take DX90 over N5, I own two DX90's they're very good sounding/functioning devices, but only one micro sd card slot on those units. Another option would be the newer DX80 which does have the 2 slots.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Check out this build.
  
 Credit goes to Dirty Coils on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dirtycoils/


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> I'd take DX90 over N5, I own two DX90's they're very good sounding/functioning devices, but only one micro sd card slot on those units. Another option would be the newer DX80 which does have the 2 slots.


 

 Thank you sir I will pass the info along.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Hiliq are a decent company (my nicotine provider) except for my recent troubles.
  
 A few months ago I placed an order that was never shipped needing to chase it up, throwing my own time out going back and forth with an order that should have simply arrived at my door. We got that sorted and all was forgiven quickly, mistakes happen, especially once.
  
 On Black Friday Hiliq had a sale offering free DHL or Fedex shipping with any order over $20. Anticipating the big event they also had a countdown timer on their site ticking away until the sale launched. Myself wanting to stock up on nicotine was extremely supportive on their facebook page commenting and cheering them on (as H20 does).
  
 On the morning the sale began I got up early, watched the timer tick over then placed an order literally _1-minute_ after the sale began. I did this to beat the rush and drama of so much traffic.
  
 Was probably a good thing too because their site experienced so much business soon after it crashed and needed intensive care. Luckily, H20 placed his order first, he was smart beating everyone so his order would ship first. But something was amiss, while my order moved to the first phase of completion it never shipped, Thursday passed, Friday but no tracking number or order update. 
  
 Moving past the weekend into the following Monday I sent en email asking if my order has been shipped. Turns out it hadn't at all, there was a tracking label created way back last Wednesday but never picked up. I've spent the entire day on their tail trying to find my order and get it shipped out to me. I find it rather depressing situation along with some other personal things going on.
  

_Support them_
_Get up early_
_Beat the rush_
_End up last_
  
 Something really not right about that...


----------



## TrollDragon

I chased an iPV 2S from eciggity for a month before they reshipped a replacement order, the original order never left the docks in Honolulu. Then 45 days later I finally had a shiny new iPV 2S.  The first shipment never did arrive because it never ever left...

 Multiple emails with no resolution, then a thread opened on ECF about it and the link forwarded to them finally got things moving.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> I chased an iPV 2S from eciggity for a month before they reshipped a replacement order, the original order never left the docks in Honolulu. Then 45 days later I finally had a shiny new iPV 2S.  The first shipment never did arrive because it never ever left...
> 
> Multiple emails with no resolution, then a thread opened on ECF about it and the link forwarded to them finally got things moving.


 
  
 I know what you mean man, its things like that which stick with you, 45 days is a real hassle. I could have made a thread on the Aussie forums although didn't want to bad them too much so came here for a vent rant instead. They got my order sorted now, I like Hiliq but they have let me down a little.
  
 Going to cost them some likes on their facebook updates as punishment.


----------



## paradoxper

Tis the season of Grenada Fa la la la la, la la la la


----------



## ufospls2

Do any of you guys find mods are just a bit unreliable in general? Its getting just as expensive for me to vape as it was to smoke, because I go through a mod every 3-4 months it seems like. They just die. In Canada, they are pretty expensive. Its not just the made in china stuff, my Tugboat DNA200 mod died after a week of use. Now I'm onto a Smok Alien 220 mod, which is going ok so far, but Im just waiting for it to die in a few months. Its really frustrating. Is there a mod you guys would recommend in particular? I'm really gentle with my mods, I don't even take them out and about, I only use them at home. I only use regulated mods btw.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ufospls2 said:


> Do any of you guys find mods are just a bit unreliable in general? Its getting just as expensive for me to vape as it was to smoke, because I go through a mod every 3-4 months it seems like. They just die. In Canada, they are pretty expensive. Its not just the made in china stuff, my Tugboat DNA200 mod died after a week of use. Now I'm onto a Smok Alien 220 mod, which is going ok so far, but Im just waiting for it to die in a few months. Its really frustrating. Is there a mod you guys would recommend in particular? I'm really gentle with my mods, I don't even take them out and about, I only use them at home. I only use regulated mods btw.


 
  
 I don't take my mods outside so its hard for me to say, I've had a great experience with my IPV4S. 
  
 What problems do you have with them, connection issues or?


----------



## vapman

Yeah all my mods stay inside. The only one that goes out with me is the VTwo Mini. Sometimes RX200 if I feeel I am gonna need the extra juice
  
@ufospls2  RX200 daily use for about 9 months new inside and out and about. I have never used the ones you mention but the RX200 is a tank and I love it. I do not treat it nicely.


----------



## x RELIC x

ufospls2 said:


> Do any of you guys find mods are just a bit unreliable in general? Its getting just as expensive for me to vape as it was to smoke, because I go through a mod every 3-4 months it seems like. They just die. In Canada, they are pretty expensive. Its not just the made in china stuff, my Tugboat DNA200 mod died after a week of use. Now I'm onto a Smok Alien 220 mod, which is going ok so far, but Im just waiting for it to die in a few months. Its really frustrating. Is there a mod you guys would recommend in particular? I'm really gentle with my mods, I don't even take them out and about, I only use them at home. I only use regulated mods btw.




I've had my Provari for the last 4 years and it's been rock solid. I've dropped it and abused it more than I'd like to admit. I recently purchased the P3 and the Radius from ProVape and they seem to be doing well so far. The scrolling menu system is a pain and they are quite pricey for what you get, expensive but robust IMO. I've also recently acquired an iJoy/Limitless LUX so we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## dc430

ufospls2 said:


> Do any of you guys find mods are just a bit unreliable in general? Its getting just as expensive for me to vape as it was to smoke, because I go through a mod every 3-4 months it seems like. They just die. In Canada, they are pretty expensive. Its not just the made in china stuff, my Tugboat DNA200 mod died after a week of use. Now I'm onto a Smok Alien 220 mod, which is going ok so far, but Im just waiting for it to die in a few months. Its really frustrating. Is there a mod you guys would recommend in particular? I'm really gentle with my mods, I don't even take them out and about, I only use them at home. I only use regulated mods btw.




I consider myself a heavy vaper, my mods travels with me everywhere. Currently the Sigelei 213 is my go-to mod for everyday use which had been in duty for 4 months and it's going strong. I also have a Sigelei 100w from years back and it's still kicking, can't say the same to the IPV D2 and Vaporsharks


----------



## TrollDragon

ufospls2 said:


> Do any of you guys find mods are just a bit unreliable in general? Its getting just as expensive for me to vape as it was to smoke, because I go through a mod every 3-4 months it seems like. They just die. In Canada, they are pretty expensive. Its not just the made in china stuff, my Tugboat DNA200 mod died after a week of use. Now I'm onto a Smok Alien 220 mod, which is going ok so far, but Im just waiting for it to die in a few months. Its really frustrating. Is there a mod you guys would recommend in particular? I'm really gentle with my mods, I don't even take them out and about, I only use them at home. I only use regulated mods btw.


 

 Hohm Wrecker G2, built like a tank with top notch customer service.
 They just recently had a $90 off sale.


----------



## luberconn

i've had my istick Pico since they first came out like 8 months ago.  also have had a sxk zero mini for over a year, still works fine.  i've actually only had two mods crap out on me in almost 2 yrs.  both isticks.  istick 30w and istick 50w.  so long as you're not dropping them, or letting juice flood the 510 connection, your mods should last you a long while.  there's always a chance of getting a dud.


----------



## TrollDragon

The LUX is quite the the beastie, I like it!
  
 I have an Authentic BFDFT and Ohmega Calypso inbound.
 Really wanted a Modfather but there are non to be found, I'll pass on the true to its name 30mm Mason Dump Tank... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 The Big German with the GEM/MiniVolt for size reference.


----------



## chillaxing

Found this kanger kbox mini-c on the street when I was walking my dog. Luckily it didn't get rained on. Took it home cleaned the tank and filled with my own juice. Hits pretty well with pre built coils


----------



## chillaxing

_edit_


----------



## vapman

Looks like a nice alternative to the vtwo mini. Not bad for a sidewalk mod!


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> The LUX is quite the the beastie, I like it!
> 
> I have an Authentic BFDFT and Ohmega Calypso inbound.
> Really wanted a Modfather but there are non to be found, I'll pass on the true to its name 30mm Mason Dump Tank...
> ...


 
  
 Glad you like it mate! Lux looks pretty huge with anything but 30mm tanks/rda/rta I've found. Actually, no other tank has been on my Lux besides Buddha V3. Speaking of which Buddha V3 clones were discontinued at Fast Tech a few weeks ago, quite sad to see their limited run end. Luckily I bought 2 spares which are in a draw. At the time I thought I was little daft buying spares but its paid off, as its all I use still months onward.
  
 Big sales here in Australia vape shops for Christmas but I really don't need anything.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Glad you like it mate! Lux looks pretty huge with anything but 30mm tanks/rda/rta I've found. Actually, no other tank has been on my Lux besides Buddha V3. Speaking of which Buddha V3 clones were discontinued at Fast Tech a few weeks ago, quite sad to see their limited run end. Luckily I bought 2 spares which are in a draw. At the time I thought I was little daft buying spares but its paid off, as its all I use still months onward.
> 
> Big sales here in Australia vape shops for Christmas but I really don't need anything.


 
 Found me an excellent tank for the LUX, now I just need some 4mm Claptons to put in it...


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Found me an excellent tank for the LUX, now I just need some 4mm Claptons to put in it...


 
  
 BEAST!  I have considered one or another big RTA myself. 
  
 Only real thing stopping me is any leaks and the amount of juice they take to fill.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Pretty happy atm.
  
 This piece of junk in the photo below I picked up for $49 tonight is actually a genuinely built magnetic stir plate with RPM readout, two speeds. The price of a legit stir plate is quite expensive that's why so many people make their own. I have been using my own DIY stir plate for mixing juice but want to see how this actually compares.
  
 Looks like junk atm, but H20 will clean it up and post here again.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Pretty happy atm.
> 
> This piece of junk in the photo below I picked up for $49 tonight is actually a genuinely built magnetic stir plate with RPM readout, two speeds. The price of a legit stir plate is quite expensive that's why so many people make their own. I have been using my own DIY stir plate for mixing juice but want to see how this actually compares.
> 
> Looks like junk atm, but H20 will clean it up and post here again.


 

 Going to look great when you get it all cleaned up. Do you mix by weight as well? If not you might want to look into it, supposedly a lot less cleanup since you don't need all the different pipette's or graduated glassware for measuring base, nic and flavorings.

 Any scale with a 0.01g resolution should work perfectly.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Going to look great when you get it all cleaned up. Do you mix by weight as well? If not you might want to look into it, supposedly a lot less cleanup since you don't need all the different pipette's or graduated glassware for measuring base, nic and flavorings.
> 
> Any scale with a 0.01g resolution should work perfectly.


 
  
 Yes! I'm mixing by weight!  It is much cleaner and more accurate, absolutely.


----------



## paradoxper

Another Grenada year down.

  
 Happy New Year everyone. Stay safe!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's some food for thought. 

I vape 30mls of e-juice (roughly) over the same period of time I was smoking a 25gram packet of tobacco. (2-3 days) 

The 25gram tobacco packet now cost around $30 AUD. 

When buying in bulk I can make 30mls of e-juice for 50 cents.


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> Here's some food for thought.
> 
> I vape 30mls of e-juice (roughly) over the same period of time I was smoking a 25gram packet of tobacco. (2-3 days)
> 
> ...


what ? 2 - 3 days how many packs?


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> what ? 2 - 3 days how many packs?




25grams of rolling tobacco. 



(not my exact brand but same quantity)


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> 25grams of rolling tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> (not my exact brand but same quantity)


how many fags did you smoke per day. By fag I mean cigs.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> how many fags did you smoke per day. By fag I mean cigs.




Gosh I dunno, over 20 I'd say, also through the night I'd get up for 1-2. I was actually quite a heavy smoker, not quite chain smoking but possibly a close runner up.


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> Gosh I dunno, over 20 I'd say, also through the night I'd get up for 1-2. I was actually quite a heavy smoker, not quite chain smoking but possibly a close runner up.


A Pack a day, yep pretty close to a chain. You ever eat and smoke at the same time?


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> A Pack a day, yep pretty close to a chain. You ever eat and smoke at the same time?




Not until after meals almost immediately. One thing I've noticed since vaping is I don't feel that instant need for nicotine straight after eating. With smokes it was a must have straight away, vaping I can go longer or even forget! With smoking there's a lot more than just nicotine we're addicted to inside them. 

Also when going out, say for a hair cut or the doctors I can go without vaping the entire time, don't bother taking it. Smoke I'd must have them with me.


----------



## vapman

I just learned the Ocular C exists about 5 minutes ago. A touchscreen vape. But it's called a multimedia vape.
  
 IT HAS A MP3 PLAYER: https://youtu.be/oelrk_G4qu0?t=4m5s
  
 I can't express how badly I would love to see this show up in the Head-Fi review section.
  
 Sorry if this has been mentioned already.


----------



## H20Fidelity

One of the local vape shops in Australia called 'Vapour Eyes' has a site mascot (as such), his name is Admiral V.
  
*The Admiral.*
  

  
  
 He has his own e-juice flavour and merchandise on the site. They sell Admiral V flags, they're full-size flags around 90cm x 150cm. Ever since I saw them I wanted one, it arrived yesterday. (Its really big in person)
  
  

  
  





  
 .


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> One of the local vape shops in Australia called 'Vapour Eyes' has a site mascot (as such), his name is Admiral V.
> 
> *The Admiral.*
> 
> ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


>


 
  
 He's missing his little vaping device. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Is it your rabbit?


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> He's missing his little vaping device.
> 
> Is it your rabbit?


I have six one month old baby rabbits.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> I have six one month old baby rabbits.


 
  
 So cool man!


----------



## paradoxper

Scored a Dendro Neo. Figured I'd take another shot at some wood that doesn't fit my style.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My next incoming (ordered) mod is an iJoy Maxo 315 in black
  
 Its a quad 18650 mod with the option to also run on x2 18650.
  
 Thinking of running Kennedy 25mm or Buddha V2, definetely an RDA though.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> My next incoming (ordered) mod is an iJoy Maxo 315 in black
> 
> Its a quad 18650 mod with the option to also run on x2 18650.
> 
> Thinking of running Kennedy 25mm or Buddha V2, definetely an RDA though.


 
 Not going to wait for the Fuchai 360? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 I have the Aromamizer Plus landing today for the LUX, gonna be sweet with the 20ml tank and a pair of 26g triple core aliens.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Not going to wait for the Fuchai 360?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Aromamizer Plus landing today for the LUX, gonna be sweet with the 20ml tank and a pair of 26g triple core aliens.




I've not heard of the Fuchai 360 yet, if he is worthy there's definitely a position on my table, will read more. I've been quite tempted on Council of Vaper Tempest but would need a 4 bay charger and 3 new batteries which is going to happen eventually. 

I was given an Armomazier Supreme (not plus) as a gift, the sender threaded thier deck posts so I gifted it back. 

I'm a pure RDA boy these days you see...


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> I've not heard of the Fuchai 360 yet, if he is worthy there's definitely a position on my table, will read more. I've been quite tempted on Council of Vaper Tempest but would need a 4 bay charger and 3 new batteries which is going to happen eventually.
> 
> I was given an Armomazier Supreme (not plus) as a gift, the sender threaded thier deck posts so I gifted it back.
> 
> I'm a pure RDA boy these days you see...


 

 The Tempest doesn't get much love, same guts as the LMC Box Mod. But if you can get one for a great price then it would be an okay mod.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> The Tempest doesn't get much love, same guts as the LMC Box Mod. But if you can get one for a great price then it would be an okay mod.




Its the looks mainly and ability to (I think) have a 30mm RDA without overhang. I only plod along at 40watts, even the Maxo 315 will be for battery life. 

What about the coming TFV12, Smoks TFV8 upgrade, did you hear about that? 

'Cloud King'


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Its the looks mainly and ability to (I think) have a 30mm RDA without overhang. I only plod along at 40watts, even the Maxo 315 will be for battery life.
> 
> What about the coming TFV12, Smoks TFV8 upgrade, did you hear about that?
> 
> 'Cloud King'


 

 Way too much, I don't do any $10+ coil heads...

 The Aromamizer Plus is very nice in 20ml's, I, LIKE It!


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Way too much, I don't do any $10+ coil heads...
> 
> The Aromamizer Plus is very nice in 20ml's, I, LIKE It!


 
  
 Far out mate, that tank even makes the Lux look small. If that thing floods or leaks you're going to loose your house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Too big, too big for me, at least in RTA form.


----------



## paradoxper

I'm a definitive fan of the mod.


----------



## vapman

My rx200 is showing signs of wear from such heavy daily use. What might you guys recommend for some good TC mods? TC is mandatory for me.... and 50-60w is plenty.


----------



## luberconn

i've been stuck on my coppervape squonk and origen little tank  for a while now.  just got these two clones in this week and it's made me pick up my regulated mods for the first time in months.  both of these attys are performing very well.  great flavor.
  
 hobo driftank
  

  
  
 In'Sane


----------



## TrollDragon

vapman said:


> My rx200 is showing signs of wear from such heavy daily use. What might you guys recommend for some good TC mods? TC is mandatory for me.... and 50-60w is plenty.


 
 You cant go wrong with a DNA device for Plug and Play TC. HCigar VT133, VT167 or VT250, Lost Vape Therion DNA133, DNA166 or Triade DNA250

 The 133 and 166/7 are dual 18650 mods, the DNA250 is a triple 18650 mod. I won't recommend the DNA75 since you vape in the 50-60W range.

 If you are looking for am alternative to DNA then I recommend the Hohm Tech G2. The FSK chipset will TC any wire even Kanthal, I use 2 daily one with SS430 and the other with KA1 under TC. It has a bit of a learning curve for non standard TC wires, but the pre-configured settings work great for Ni200, Ti and SS304/316/317/430. The boxy style and symbols turn some people off though but for the 50% off price on VaporCube using their code g2flashx1, it's a steal.

 I have a LUX, iPV8, Minikin V2, iStick Pico & Cuboid, HCigar VT133 & VT75 and 2 Hohm Wrecker G2 LE's. TC works well on all of them except for the LUX, the DNA's and Wrecker G2's perform the best.


----------



## vapman

trolldragon said:


> You cant go wrong with a DNA device for Plug and Play TC. HCigar VT133, VT167 or VT250, Lost Vape Therion DNA133, DNA166 or Triade DNA250
> 
> The 133 and 166/7 are dual 18650 mods, the DNA250 is a triple 18650 mod. I won't recommend the DNA75 since you vape in the 50-60W range.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the suggestions. That is a lot for me to go through! But also, i really appreciate that coupon code. I'll have to check it out. I've been using DNA chips since DNA30 was new so maybe it'll be fun to give something else a try. i used to have 2 cuboids and sold em both!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I've posted this on most of my local vaping forums, but here it is for Vape-Fi.
  
 Working out really well, I'm running the Maxo 315 on x2 18650 atm, Samsung 25R. I have two others coming brand new, at this stage I'm thinking of running it on x2 full-time and alternate sets. It keeps the unit light and the battery door seems to be placed under some stress when using x4 all at once.
  
 Oh, and the screen has spazzed out once or twice in 48 hours went all pixely, powering on/off fixes it quickly.
  
 iJoy Maxo 315 Quad 18650  / Alliance Big Boy v2 - 28.5mm RDA.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Two new toys.
  

  
  
 And something some people might not work out what they're for.....


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> Two new toys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice, I love the Temple!!! Needs some big honking coils to fill that gap!

 The Bogan has a great review of the Temple.


 The bottles... No Idea.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Nice, I love the Temple!!! Needs some big honking coils to fill that gap!
> 
> The Bogan has a great review of the Temple.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I haven't used the Temple yet, still needs a wash n rinse.
  
 The bottles are for nic storage.


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> I haven't used the Temple yet, still needs a wash n rinse.
> 
> The bottles are for nic storage.


Can I buy some from you?


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> Can I buy some from you?


 
  
 I couldn't ship it out to you.
  
 You'd be much better of ordering from Hiliq direct to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.hiliq.com/en/


----------



## paradoxper

Down down the rabbit hole we go. 
  
 This is a pretty insane blank and it hurt, but excited to see where this ends. 
 Will be an Evolved NEO.
 Honduran Rosewood Burl

  
  
 Aside: Vape politics in full swing as offers came in to do mods for free. I always find these situations curious and sticky. 
 No thanks.


----------



## Duncan

Just side graded after my RX2/3 got juice inside and went wrong, now running the evic ocular c and the Smok big baby beast, compared to the big beast I'm impressed what it's smaller brother can kick out...


----------



## Duncan

Apologies for the dark picture, but it's to highlight that I can take my heart throb of the moment (Ashley Costello from New Years Day) with me wherever I go... 



Liking the clock screen saver too, all in all quite happy.


----------



## jmills8

My upgrade.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> My upgrade.


 
  
 Nice one mate!
  
 Here's the Limitless Lux with Mason RDA.
  

  
  
 I'm going through some nicotine stock issues atm. 300mls (about 5-months worth) is giving me problems with a sore throat.
  
 Probably need to ditch it...


----------



## H20Fidelity

duncan said:


> Apologies for the dark picture, but it's to highlight that I can take my heart throb of the moment (Ashley Costello from New Years Day) with me wherever I go...
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the clock screen saver too, all in all quite happy.


 
  
 Is that one of the regular vaping models, on Instagram possibly?


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> Nice one mate!
> 
> Here's the Limitless Lux with Mason RDA.
> 
> ...


Maybe too hot. I want a longer tube to let ot cool down before I inhale it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> Maybe too hot. I want a longer tube to let ot cool down before I inhale it.


 
  
 Try lowering the wattage to about 25-30watts.


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> Try lowering the wattage to about 25-30watts.


yeah I have it around that but maybe Im toking to often ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> yeah I have it around that but maybe Im toking to often ?


 
  
 Could be chain vaping creating the heat, will heat up the tank considerably fast.
  
 If this is the case I would be looking into your juice nicotine level.
  
 As reference I use 8mg juice made myself. You should be able to almost nic yourself out after 5-minutes of full vaping, meaning practically getting a head spin. If you're chain vaping longer than 5-minutes+ without any real effect you need to consider increasing your nicotine level.
  
 You will also lower your juice consumption once adjusted.


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> Could be chain vaping creating the heat, will heat up the tank considerably fast.
> 
> If this is the case I would be looking into your juice nicotine level.
> 
> ...


yeah I like a 4 hit chain but after the second I feel extreme heat. Maybe I need four vap mods and make a train of them.


----------



## TrollDragon

jmills8 said:


> yeah I like a 4 hit chain but after the second I feel extreme heat. Maybe I need four vap mods and make a train of them.


 
 No just a different RTA, the Melo III is not really a chain vaping tank...

 A great tank to chain vape from would be the Smok TFV8, but your going to need to run it around 80W+ (depending on the coil head choice) for it to perform well.


----------



## jmills8

trolldragon said:


> No just a different RTA, the Melo III is not really a chain vaping tank...
> 
> 
> A great tank to chain vape from would be the Smok TFV8, but your going to need to run it around 80W+ (depending on the coil head choice) for it to perform well.


yeah i dont like how to open to allow air. Gets hot.volts whats best voltage?


----------



## TrollDragon

jmills8 said:


> yeah i dont like how to open to allow air. Gets hot.volts whats best voltage?


 
 It all depends on which coils you are using with the Melo III and your style of vaping, that would dictate what voltage would be right for you. What is too hot for you might be not hot enough for me etc... Vaping is really a personal preference type of thing.

 They recommend 30W as a general starting point for the 0.3 ohm Melo coils. You should use the Wattage mode on your battery as it is much easier to work with. Most manufacturer's coils have a recommended Wattage range laser engraved on them these days.

 There is no 'best" setting, that's sort of like asking someone how high you should have the volume on your amplifier.


----------



## Duncan

h20fidelity said:


> Is that one of the regular vaping models, on Instagram possibly?


Looks a little similar to Zophie (if I remember the spelling correctly) who does vaping equipment YouTube videos, but - no, that is Ashley Costello from "New Years Day"...


----------



## jmills8

trolldragon said:


> It all depends on which coils you are using with the Melo III and your style of vaping, that would dictate what voltage would be right for you. What is too hot for you might be not hot enough for me etc... Vaping is really a personal preference type of thing.
> 
> 
> They recommend 30W as a general starting point for the 0.3 ohm Melo coils. You should use the Wattage mode on your battery as it is much easier to work with. Most manufacturer's coils have a recommended Wattage range laser engraved on them these days.
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## luberconn

i hear the nx100 is very nice.  how you liking it?


----------



## jmills8

luberconn said:


> i hear the nx100 is very nice.  how you liking it?


Its good battery last long. Had to learn to control the volts on it or it can get very hot. Now working well.


----------



## paradoxper

A little further down we go.


----------



## jmills8

paradoxper said:


> A little further down we go.


Brand, specs?


----------



## paradoxper

jmills8 said:


> Brand, specs?


 
 Same as the first blank.
 Matt Manning - Honduran Rosewood Burl - 1.80 x 2.50 x 4.66.


----------



## skalkman

*****!!


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> *****!!


 
 Luckily you can have it filled in to salvage your mod.


----------



## Technicolorrayn

Anybody know what the "newest and greatest" RDA is out right now? I've been out of the loop for half a year or so. Wanted to treat myself to something new


----------



## TrollDragon

technicolorrayn said:


> Anybody know what the "newest and greatest" RDA is out right now? I've been out of the loop for half a year or so. Wanted to treat myself to something new


 

 GrimmGreen's Recoil RDA is a must have!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'll say in the last year or so the most mentioned RDA's are the Goon and Kennedy, they're ranked highly.
  
 I've heard of the Recoil but not tried it.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> I'll say in the last year or so the most mentioned RDA's are the Goon and Kennedy, they're ranked highly.
> 
> I've heard of the Recoil but not tried it.


 

 The only thing I hate about the Kennedy or similar styled ones like the Tsunami is the bottom airflow. A little too much dripping she'll flood rather quickly. The 25 and 24 Kennedy's look to have a much bigger juice well than the older 3 post version, so they might be alright.

 The Apocalypse Gen2 gets some high regard as well.
 http://armageddonmfg.com/product/apocalypse-gen-2-black-rda/


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> The only thing I hate about the Kennedy or similar styled ones like the Tsunami is the bottom airflow. A little too much dripping she'll flood rather quickly. The 25 and 24 Kennedy's look to have a much bigger juice well than the older 3 post version, so they might be alright.
> 
> The Apocalypse Gen2 gets some high regard as well.
> http://armageddonmfg.com/product/apocalypse-gen-2-black-rda/


 
  
  
 Might pick up a cloney from FT, check this beast out!
  
 My main RDA atm is 30mm Mason original version, hooked up to Maxo, really nice vape.
  
 Do you know of any mods coming out soon that will fit 30mm RDAs?


----------



## Technicolorrayn

Unsure of any mods, but want to ask a similar question. Have a 30mm Temple clone, what's a good mechanical, preferred series mod for it?


----------



## H20Fidelity

technicolorrayn said:


> Unsure of any mods, but want to ask a similar question. Have a 30mm Temple clone, what's a good mechanical, preferred series mod for it?


 
  
 I don't use mechanical mods, I'm going to stick with regulated just for my own saftey.
  
 iJoy Maxo is pretty decent for 30mm RDA like Temple.


----------



## TrollDragon

technicolorrayn said:


> Unsure of any mods, but want to ask a similar question. Have a 30mm Temple clone, what's a good mechanical, preferred series mod for it?


 

 You will not find a better large format mechanical than a HoG. They might be hard to find as they are out of stock everywhere... I really wouldn't trust a clone version.
  
 http://vaperzcloud.com/products/hammer-of-god-v3
  


 Excellent review but totally NSFW.
 https://youtu.be/JmjLYleJPJo


----------



## Technicolorrayn

Yeah I heard great things about the HoG, but it's like you said, hard to find. Definitely would be my first choice if I can get my hands on it. Definitely need it series, but it has a dual circuit. I have some 20awg kanthal I use with my temple, plus would love to throw on some 20/28 claptons in it.


----------



## paradoxper

Trifecta complete.


----------



## luberconn

just got the hcigar VT Inbox DNA75 and Shift atty clone.  really liking it.  1ohm coil at 15w


----------



## TrollDragon

luberconn said:


> just got the hcigar VT Inbox DNA75 and Shift atty clone.  really liking it.  1ohm coil at 15w


 

 Nice little squonker, the included Maze V2 is meh but a little better with the PEI cap.
 I have the Steam Crave V-RDA on mine with a pair of 6 wrap dual 24g SS316L verticals at 60W/460F. It has the stuff to drive a dual coil build but I really need a single coil RDA to go on it.

 So I have an Odis Atty, Hadaly and IAI V2 (all SXK versions) on the way. Whichever one has the least whistle will live on the Inbox, the others might take up residence on the DripBox 2 or Wraith.

 I am still pondering the Pindad or possibly the Cthulhu Gaia (No single coil option on the Gaia) as both are squonkable.


----------



## Duncan

Yesterday I pick up a Smok Beast King - it is truly the king of clouds for a standard atty... - first time I've managed to overheat my RX2/3 by chain vaping!

Having the Big Baby, Beast and King (the big baby is my daily) - I have to say I love the direction that Smok has gone in - for standard atties I don't know of a better brand (used to be loyal to Aspire, but they don't hold a candle these days)...


----------



## skalkman

Picked this Ti Paps X from VapourArts dumb sale last Friday. Hits really well. Using a single 3mm parallel 5wrap coil of anarchist 22awg wire in the hadaly.
 Cost me 130eur and came with a case for two tubes and a bunch of extras.
 If i remember correctly these went for 365eur when the first 90 dropped in 2014.


----------



## paradoxper

Unfortunately not enough wood so a bit more rosewood for the tubes.


----------



## luberconn

this poor thread is falling off hard.    todays vape


----------



## paradoxper

Everyone is a damn squonker.


----------



## TrollDragon

Squonking with the HCigar VT Inbox, Kangertech Dripbox 2 and the CoV Wraith... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I put the LE 86 on the Inbox with a single twisted 26g build, very nice.

 The BF drippers are accumulating quite quickly.
 LE 86 on the VT Inbox
 Hadaly on the DripBox 2
 IAI V2
 Odis O-Atty on the Wraith
 Origin Little
 Steam Crave V-RDA
 HCigar Maze V2
 Velocity Mini
 Wraith RDA
  
 Drippers I modified for BF.
 The Stumpy
 Royal Hunter
 e-Phoenix Resurection
 Hobo 3.1

 Rig's I use on a regular basis.
 Crius Plus on the Asmodus Minikin 2
 Aromamizer Supreme on the HCigar VT133
 Aromamizer Plus on the LUX
 iJoy EXO (Single Coil RTA Deck) on the Praxis Banshee
 Serpent RDTA on the Pico (ArcticFox Firmware)
 Crius Plus on a Hohm Wrecker G2
 Limitless Plus and Combo RDTA alternating on a second Hohm Wrecker G2
 Geek Vape Ammit on the Hohm Tech Slice

 Occasionally used Rig's.
 Limitless XL on the Joyetech Cuboid (ArcticFox Firmware)
 Goblin Mini V3 (4ml Extension) on the iPV D2
  
 I have a second Aromamizer Plus inbound to go on the iPV8 and I need to find an RTA for the HCigar VT75...
 Going to grab a Geek Vape Peerless and the Ammit Dual. Also pondering the Bombertech Pindad or the Cthulhu Gaia.

 The CCI BFDFT has been sitting idle since the Aromamizer Plus arrived. I thought about getting a Modfather from Kidney Puncher, but the vape from the Plus is supposedly very comparable to it so I didn't bother. You can get an Aromamizer Plus kit including the 5ml, 10ml and 20ml tanks from SubtankSupply.com much cheaper than the Modfather.

 My Squape's, Kayfun's, Taifun's, Rose's and Flash e-Vapor's all sit in a box gathering dust these days. Just not enough airflow.


----------



## skalkman

**** sqounking.


----------



## luberconn

paradoxper said:


> Everyone is a damn squonker.


 
  
 it's just so convenient.....and now finally much more affordable to the masses.  having an RDA performance with a 10mL reservoir, but without the giant tank on your mod.  what's not to like?


----------



## Big Kev

luberconn said:


> it's just so convenient.....and now finally much more affordable to the masses.  having an RDA performance with a 10mL reservoir, but without the giant tank on your mod.  what's not to like?


 
 Most of my drippers come in from 0.1 to 0.18 ohm, so the current crop of 75w squonkers just don't cut it for me.   Waiting for the new Drone, so that I can squonk at 100w and I'm sure there will be some more to follow.


----------



## luberconn

yah, definitely not the most options for low resistance/power hungry builds.  i vape around 12-30w nowadays and it's perfect.


----------



## TrollDragon

An RX300 or GX350 squonker, I can just see the Clouds Bro Clouds crew looking for BF pins...


----------



## paradoxper

And so it begins


----------



## luberconn

nice, you making that yourself? that's a cool project.  i don't have the tools to even attempt that.


----------



## paradoxper

luberconn said:


> nice, you making that yourself? that's a cool project.  i don't have the tools to even attempt that.


 
 Hell no. This is a run of three from Dendro Mods.


----------



## luberconn

lol, i was gonna say.  damn son!


----------



## paradoxper

The man has talent.


----------



## Duncan

Bought my first DNA mod today, a Lost Vape Triade DNA250...

Loving all the things you can do with it - and, it's making me question why I didn't get a DNA mod sooner...

Ordered some LG-HG2 batteries to go in it, to replace the aged batteries that I've got at the moment.

Happy days


----------



## TrollDragon

Duncan said:


> Bought my first DNA mod today, a Lost Vape Triade DNA250...
> 
> Loving all the things you can do with it - and, it's making me question why I didn't get a DNA mod sooner...
> 
> ...


Congrats!
DNA's are sweet, you can get all the different wire profiles from Steam-Engine.org in the Wire Wizard section.

If you want to load a new wire type to the Triade, select the wire type from the drop down in the Wire builder section. Coil specs are not important and don't need to be set. Then select the _*DNA 200*_ button in the Temperature control results section and hit _*Download TFR Table as CSV. *_Save the file to your hard drive then you can load it to your Triade through eScribe in the Material tab.

Some DNA devices come setup with a wide variety of wire type and some don't, I have to add SS430 and Nifethal 70 to all my DNA's since that is the wire I use for TC.


----------



## paradoxper

Seems a few of the 'high-end' modders are starting to play.

Brief interest with the thought of a fancy rosewood squonker. And now with VWM plans. Hm...


----------



## paradoxper

Final completion


----------



## paradoxper (May 18, 2017)

We still have two to go, but these are worth it. My photo skills aren't, though.


----------



## paradoxper

Show it off at least a bit better.

Now, on to the next.


----------



## paradoxper

.
I'll never squonk!  I don't know what I'm doing. Curiosity bites


----------



## TrollDragon (Jun 11, 2017)

paradoxper said:


> .
> I'll never squonk!  I don't know what I'm doing. Curiosity bites


Looks like a good little squonkable RDTA like the Bombertech Pindad and Cthulhu Gaia. That one seems to have a tighter airflow from the picture, and I imagine it can be used in normal RDA mode as well.

This is my current squonk lineup, the Aeronaut 24 (V2), the KLS and the Armor 1.0.


----------



## paradoxper (Jun 11, 2017)

TrollDragon said:


> Looks like a good little squonkable RDTA like the Bombertech Pindad and Cthulhu Gaia. That one seems to have a tighter airflow from the picture, and I imagine it can be used in normal RDA mode as well.
> 
> This is my current squonk lineup, the Aeronaut 24 (V2), the KLS and the Armor 1.0.



Although you can build it with cotton, the NextEra is meant for mesh.

It seems every RDA, no matter the intended design, is now bottom fed. Ha.

I can appreciate your lineup, though.


----------



## TrollDragon

paradoxper said:


> Although you can build it with cotton, the NextEra is meant for mesh.
> 
> It seems every RDA, no matter the intended design, is now bottom fed. Ha.
> 
> I can appreciate your lineup, though.


It looks very interesting after watching the overview video.


There is a big resurgence in squonkers these days, cheap ones out of China and "quality" 3D printed ones that demand absurd amounts of money for what they are. The atomizer manufacturers realize that providing bottom feed, opens up the market for more sales. Machining a hole or two doesn't even add pennies to the cost.

I'm getting tired of all the "genny" style RDTAs on the market. Everyone thinks they are something special by having to do a "Genny Tilt"... Most of the RDTA fans out there never ever used a genny or wouldn't know jack about a mesh build.  RDTAs are just drippers with really big juice wells.


----------



## paradoxper

TrollDragon said:


> It looks very interesting after watching the overview video.
> 
> 
> There is a big resurgence in squonkers these days, cheap ones out of China and "quality" 3D printed ones that demand absurd amounts of money for what they are. The atomizer manufacturers realize that providing bottom feed, opens up the market for more sales. Machining a hole or two doesn't even add pennies to the cost.
> ...



The Era is VWM's attempt to bring mesh to squonking; I think in that, it will serve a purpose, however, I do feel it is overall a step-back relegating to
capillary feeding rather than the brilliance of vacuum feed. The chamber is 10mm so it's not something earth shattering in terms of potential, say,
compared to the Nextasis, but the focus is on a difference audience.

As for the resurgence, I mostly see it as a surge in popularity. Squonkers are the future as they should be -- offering really nice convenience,
I'm only hoping to see improved form factor and sanity. While the Frankies, etc are absurdly valued on the market, there are really a ton of
3d printed offerings out there that are more affordable. I also think as more 'high-end' wood mods come to market it may help balance things out.

For me, it's about the medium. Mesh offers flavor that is better ( but different) so I'm quite happy where I'm at. At the very least, you do have a lot of choice even if the market is fragmented through saturation.


----------



## alota (Jun 13, 2017)

only saw this thread in this moment. i´m in the vape from september 2014. i started with direct to lung style. had various stuffs like the R.I.P. Provari.
now i´m direct lung. my electronics are all with joyetech chip and this firmware https://nfeteam.org/.
on the road i use nebox from kanger.
i really hate to rebuild but an handmade coil is the best so i alternate periods with pre-made coils and nad-made coils.
never had expensive boxes form artisans.
now i´m around 4,5 mg of nicotine but i will go to 2.5-3
Edit: due to new regulament in E.U. the life of vaper, now, is really hard.
It´s a big shame because many people left cigarettes thanks to vape


----------



## skalkman

VWM took a dive in quality of vape after the the nextiny. Everything after that has had a really turbulent airflow (the nextera i a little better but not nextiny level). I'm waiting for the spares kit to drop then i'm selling mine and buying an astron or hadaly again.


----------



## paradoxper

Half-agree. The Stasis is not turbulent per se but it has oddities due to the way air enters the chamber. The flavor still remains amongst the best.

I would just buy more Tiny's. 

So suck it.


----------



## skalkman

paradoxper said:


> Half-agree. The Stasis is not turbulent per se but it has oddities due to the way air enters the chamber. The flavor still remains amongst the best.
> 
> I would just buy more Tiny's.
> 
> So suck it.



Just sold my forth standard nextiny. Don't really use anything else other than my maxi and Tiny CE.


----------



## paradoxper

skalkman said:


> Just sold my forth standard nextiny. Don't really use anything else other than my maxi and Tiny CE.


You like them airflows, then.


----------



## luberconn

i've been using my Split atty clone with X-tank for months now.  i don't even really want to try anything else.  perfect restricted lung hit i like.


----------



## TrollDragon

I've been running Aromamizer Plus' on the Lux and the Captain PD270. Squonking the Aeronaut 24 on the Lost Vape Drone and the Pulse on the VT Inbox.


----------



## paradoxper (Jul 14, 2017)

Switched all builds to #250 (40mm), super pleased. Still waiting to try the much crazed Karlson-Russian BS.

Additionally, I'm trying to get my hands on the equally crazed ParavozZ atomiser.


----------



## chillaxing

What up my fellow vapers.

This new site has made me miss some of my favorite threads.

No new mods or tanks recently but did pick 3 bottles of grape flavor stuff from three different companies.  All three taste like ass and cough syrup...  

That's all


----------



## paradoxper (Jul 26, 2017)

While the ParavozZ remains in Limbo, here we start with new tradition.

Interesting work with the wires which doesn't seem so special and lots of hype and convolution with the newer mesh.
It would seem as if the twill has layered weaving which should promote efficiency, it's still ambiguous how it differs or compares to the Russian variants which are cut at 45 degrees.

 

If you are curious: http://vapersbreath.ru/


----------



## paradoxper

Well, I really wanted to like the MKIII. The airflow options were pretty great and it felt very Tiny-ish. I'm left with only one true thing to note -- just how moronic those negative nuts are.
I can see how many would like it; horses for courses.


----------



## koover

I had no idea a thread existed for vaping. Very cool. I don't know about you guys, but my vaping has got to slow down. If I compared my vaping consumption  to cigarettes, I'd be smoking 4 packs a day. Just check out my tank. Think it's gotten usage at all? LOL. I believe it's time to upgrade tanks but this little guy has served me well. It's like my security blanket!


----------



## jmills8

Ijoy Captain with the clieto 120 tank is really good.


----------



## paradoxper

Well, my skepticism has been withdrawn. I do need to do a whole lot more playing but seeing these combos wick constantly at 40w is sort of impressing.

Thus far, however, I've found the cord is more suited to lung hits than MTL; the atomizer will warm fairly quickly at 1mm.

The twill mesh seemingly holds more juice and definitively wicks more efficient. The feel is closer to a #400 but sucks juice like 200SF. Interesting characteristics.
I am going to go back to 29g 4 wrap and compare to #250 which quickly became a preference.

This is the 0.1x12 I've also not tried light nor nichrome but I have them here. These work in the VWM and In'Ax atties.
Other sizes aren't as limiting in alternative gennies.

I say try it.


----------



## paradoxper (Aug 8, 2017)

Day 2 of the Russian Trials. http://www.ecigtalk.ru/forum/f20/t153599.html

This is working much better 0.1x12 light. With MTL there is a slight crackle/pop, I am unsure if another wrap is needed or if perhaps
MTL there is not enough air circulating. Eduard (vapersbreath) has added additional sized cords, so I will explore there.
With the airflow at 1.2-1.4mm restrictive lung hits, flavor is quite immense; there is a density and warmth that feels evenly balanced -- and still,
the wicking efficiency is a bit bonkers. I've stuck with #246 but do need to give the 260 a go as well. Still traversing but have been consistently impressed.


----------



## TrollDragon

jmills8 said:


> Ijoy Captain with the clieto 120 tank is really good.


The iJoy Captain is an alright mod in power mode, and doesn't work worth a dam in temperature control since it reads incorrect resistance.
We are all patiently waiting for firmware v1.5 to see if they fix the slew of problems. One fix that is needed is the TCR range, it only goes as high as 200. I use NiFe70 and NiFe52 which has a TCR of 525 and 403. It will also reset back to power mode if you take the batteries out in TCR M1 or M2 mode.

It's a perfect fit for one of my 30mm Aromamizer Plus' with no overhang at all. I thought that the 20700's would be great too, but at the end of the day they are no better than a pair of VTC6's for runtime. My  Sanyo 20700b's greatly out last the iJoy's if you vape at medium wattage or lower.


----------



## jmills8

TrollDragon said:


> The iJoy Captain is an alright mod in power mode, and doesn't work worth a dam in temperature control since it reads incorrect resistance.
> We are all patiently waiting for firmware v1.5 to see if they fix the slew of problems. One fix that is needed is the TCR range, it only goes as high as 200. I use NiFe70 and NiFe52 which has a TCR of 525 and 403. It will also reset back to power mode if you take the batteries out in TCR M1 or M2 mode.
> 
> It's a perfect fit for one of my 30mm Aromamizer Plus' with no overhang at all. I thought that the 20700's would be great too, but at the end of the day they are no better than a pair of VTC6's for runtime. My  Sanyo 20700b's greatly out last the iJoy's if you vape at medium wattage or lower.


Sanyo makes mods ? Im using clieto 120 at 100 watts and all is good with me.


----------



## jmills8

Im also using this one : asMODus Minikin Boost 155W Mod. I like its Curve option but still prefer the Captain.


----------



## TrollDragon

jmills8 said:


> Sanyo makes mods ? Im using clieto 120 at 100 watts and all is good with me.


Not mods, Sanyo makes some nice 20700 batteries, they have a true 30A 3000mAh versions and a 16A 4250mAh one.
Moochs report on them.
https://www.facebook.com/batterymooch/posts/1808705072752404

Available a few places.
20700a's
https://www.imrbatteries.com/sanyo-ncr20700a-3100mah-30a-flat-top-battery/
20700b's
http://www.illumn.com/batteries-cha...-sanyo-ncr20700b-high-discharge-flat-top.html
https://www.imrbatteries.com/sanyo-ncr20700b-4000mah-15a-flat-top-battery/

Running in wattage mode you wouldn't notice any of the firmware issues except for the improper resistance reading. That doesn't matter in wattage mode as you just turn up the power a little.


----------



## paradoxper

Last addition: Honduran Rosewood Burl. Thinking this will be a full rosewood Scout with no exposed tube.


----------



## Raguvian

Took a break from vaping and gave my Bellus + IPV D4 setup to a friend. He ended up using it for a few months, never cleaned it out and ended up getting juice all over the D4, which ended up shorting it out. I got it back from him and tried cleaning it out as best as I could, but the D4 was dead, so I rage bought a Sigelei VR2. The Bellus was salvageable, thankfully.

I really like this setup.


----------



## paradoxper

Thank you Russian Overlords. I am still trying to gain ground understanding the different twill options. 

 
 

Some options naturally feel overcomplicated but I guess make sense for making up on shortcomings. 

I am still enjoying the experimentation and enjoying the yields. I've ordered all cord sizes to try and find something that suites a 1.2mm draw.


----------



## paradoxper

Yes, ad-nauseam. 

Today I ventured into the bath salts: IDK seemed counterintuitive but said why not. Short of it is, I think they work. I haven't had particular trouble
with any hot spots with my builds which is why I've forgone the salting as it felt unnecessary. My anecdotes note some minor adjustments with the weaved wire as there are sort of mini-fractals that pop up within the wires. It is very minor, however.

Salting there were no adjustments -- well, except for on the positive, it began to fractal just a touch and with a cinching of the positive nut this went away;
so, bah, not very conclusive. 

To clarify; you simply soak your mesh in salted water: burn, rinse, repeat. 

Not so burnt out just yet.


----------



## paradoxper

Russian Frustrations: From two-four wraps now, I can't find enjoyment through the Tiny. Spaced or not, I can't escape spit-back.
Through the Nextasis I've nailed it. 1.2 is not ideal still but vapes fine. 1.4-1.6mm airflow is the sweet spot. 

I'll get a rest week as I wait on my next shipment of cord; plenty of time to mull over ideas


----------



## paradoxper

Russian Conquest. 0.1x8 is a treat for MTL. Very well behaved cord. Now to tear down and build up the Tiny.


----------



## paradoxper

Probably the biggest PITA I've ever gone through to obtain anything. My T2 wasn't even this much of a bear.

Let's see what the fuss is all about, shall we.


----------



## jmills8

Smok 12 , Cleito 120 , Melo 300. Smok is nice but just like the Big Baby it produces a bad taste and off taste. 120 best taste.. the 300 very nice.


----------



## skalkman (Sep 20, 2017)

The Lash collections has grown a bit. Latest acquisition is a stainless Rialu using the Dicodes FL80.


----------



## jmills8

Goon RDA Yummy.


----------



## taffy2207 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread from it's ashes.

I'm currently rocking a Geekvape Aegis100w (With Nitecore 26650 (4200 mAh)) & Aspire Cleito with a fatboy (5ml). I think it would surprise many with just how good it is. A cracking vape despite it's relatively small price tag (£83 all in). Oodles of flavour with my home made Red Zep juice (70VG/30PG Raspberry / Zeppola), clouds that the heavens' would approve of and more saturation than Davy Jones' locker.

That being said, it leaks like an Alcoholic at Christmas due to the poor seals on the coils. May be advancing towards RTAs due to the leaking. I just have to find out where to start and see if my Reynauds will be an obstacle to making coils. Thinking of maybe the Geekvape Griffin 25 Plus RTA or the Wotofo Serpent SMM, have to find something that's suitable for low wattage vaping preferably, though (30-50W). I can't really justify spending more as I'm still a lightweight vaper (1.5%) and it's recreational rather than habitual with me.

I still love making my own e-juice though


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota

for those interested this firmware transforms a lot of boxes in a kind of DNA
https://nfeteam.org/
i don´t use temperature control but some friend(that has dna boxes too)use with satisfaction
i use in my wismec boxes with multiple profiles


----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota




----------



## TrollDragon

alota said:


> for those interested this firmware transforms a lot of boxes in a kind of DNA
> https://nfeteam.org/
> i don´t use temperature control but some friend(that has dna boxes too)use with satisfaction
> i use in my wismec boxes with multiple profiles


ArcticFox is excellent, I have it on every device that will take it.  The TC it provides is much better than any stock firmware, I highly recommend it.


----------



## alota

TrollDragon said:


> ArcticFox is excellent, I have it on every device that will take it.  The TC it provides is much better than any stock firmware, I highly recommend it.


considering that it´s easy  to find, in china, wismec boxes or similar for 30-40€; it´s a very good deal with arctic fox.
thank god, for me, the time of expensive boxes is over. It´s like with the headphones LOL


----------



## alota




----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota

nice steam machine


----------



## jmills8

alota said:


> nice steam machine


Yep, for pure flavor Ill use a Hadaly or my Haku rda. The modfather for my 16 volt box mod at 1.10 ohms.


----------



## paradoxper

No change


----------



## nazrin313

SX Mini G Class + Geek Vape AMMIT RDTA


----------



## alota (Feb 3, 2018)

nazrin313 said:


> SX Mini G Class + Geek Vape AMMIT RDTA


Good atom, i have the two version, haven't tried yet the double coil. Yesterday ordered the zeus
P.s.:it's more expensive the sx mini compared to the little-dot LOL


----------



## nazrin313

alota said:


> Good atom, i have the two version, haven't tried yet the double coil. Yesterday ordered the zeus
> P.s.:it's more expensive the sx mini compared to the little-dot LOL



hahaha not really thats the MkIV SE..close to 500usd and upgraded the tubes too


----------



## alota

nazrin313 said:


> hahaha not really thats the MkIV SE..close to 500usd and upgraded the tubes too


i know, was a joke. the sxmini are really expensive. i had two in the past


----------



## nazrin313

yeah but worth it thou


----------



## alota

nazrin313 said:


> yeah but worth it thou


i know bot, honestly, with arctic fox with 150€ i bought five box


----------



## alota

Vape like an egypcian...


----------



## jmills8




----------



## TrollDragon

jmills8 said:


>


Nice Rig.


----------



## paradoxper

The Year of Baccos 2018.


----------



## paradoxper

Boba's is Back!


----------



## alota

paradoxper said:


> Boba's is Back!


which atomizer is?
next month i´ll go to NYC. in the same street of my hotel(Tribeca), exists one vape´s store. you have some american flavour to suggest? i lke fruit, menthol and sweet flavours. no tobaco. thank you


----------



## paradoxper

That's the Vape Ware Mods Nextasis. I only vape 2 fruits these days. Next Level Vapors Grenada and a clone of Mad Murdocks Maha Ras. The rest of my rotation are tobacco profiles.
I would just recommend you go in and float with whatever taste, smells or looks good to you.


----------



## paradoxper

Took a flyer


----------



## taffy2207 (Feb 16, 2018)

Gotta get me one of these 



Spoiler: Off Topic


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## paradoxper

taffy2207 said:


> Gotta get me one of these
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off Topic



Think you could place in a cloud comp.


----------



## taffy2207 (Feb 23, 2018)

Mixed 750ml tonight (all my own recipes) only took me 3 hours or so 


Custard, Biscuit & Honey (Best thing I've ever vaped, moreish as hell)
Raspberry Ripple Ice Cream
Jazz Pop (16 Different ingredients  ) basically Citrus Mix with Meringue & Cream
Berry Milk & Cereal
Strawberry Pavlova
Chocolate Limes
Lemon Meringue Cheesecake
Key Lime Cheesecake
Orange & Lemon
Coconut Ice Cream
Wildberry Crumble & Custard
Blueberry Muffins & Custard

Anyone else still mixing?


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota

taffy2207 said:


> Mixed 750ml tonight (all my own recipes) only took me 3 hours or so
> 
> 
> Custard, Biscuit & Honey (Best thing I've ever vaped, moreish as hell)
> ...


Every time


----------



## taffy2207

I assume that means you mix? It might be me but it seems like it's dying out now.


----------



## alota

taffy2207 said:


> I assume that means you mix? It might be me but it seems like it's dying out now.


yes. i buy flavours, pg/vg and nicotine.
sadly it´s the only solution in my country. and i´m lucky because i bought from pink mule  liter of nicotine concentrated so i have for a long period


----------



## taffy2207 (Feb 27, 2018)

New firmware update for Geekvape Aegis here for the few of us that have one :-

https://www.geekvape.com/firmware-download/


Fixed the issue of 10s overtime cutoff safety feature.
Modify Fahrenheit adjustment unit, from 10 degrees Fahrenheit to 5 degrees Fahrenheit.
Added Stealth mode, press and hold the 3 keys simultaneously for 2s to enter or exit the Stealth mode.
Version number changed to 1.24

Firmware actually shows as v1.24A when uploaded


----------



## TrollDragon

taffy2207 said:


> New firmware update for Geekvape Aegis here for the few of us that have one :-
> 
> https://www.geekvape.com/firmware-download/
> 
> ...


Nice!
I'll update mine today, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## alota

New entry
 
The Olimpo of Vape LOL


----------



## TrollDragon

alota said:


> New entry
> 
> The Olimpo of Vape LOL


It's a great little tank!


----------



## alota

TrollDragon said:


> It's a great little tank!


You put the cotton at the bottom of the base?


----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota

nice what is this?


----------



## TrollDragon

alota said:


> You put the cotton at the bottom of the base?


I use Rayon and only put it in the channels. 

Wicking the Zeus is the hardest part for most users. Daniel does a great job setting up the Zeus with cotton, great review if you haven't watched it yet. 

The video is queued up at that spot.


----------



## jmills8

alota said:


> nice what is this?


Reload 1.5


----------



## alota

TrollDragon said:


> I use Rayon and only put it in the channels.
> 
> Wicking the Zeus is the hardest part for most users. Daniel does a great job setting up the Zeus with cotton, great review if you haven't watched it yet.
> 
> The video is queued up at that spot.



thank you. i saw this video. despite the large channels for cotton, the rewick isn´easy. i will try


jmills8 said:


> Reload 1.5


thank you. the deck is really nice. i think that i will buy


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> thank you. i saw this video. despite the large channels for cotton, the rewick isn´easy. i will try
> 
> thank you. the deck is really nice. i think that i will buy



Rollin' on Ammit 25 by GeekVape and I love it! Going to put a trigger on Zeus as well. To have something non-leaking would be a nice quality of life improvement


----------



## nazrin313

iFi audio said:


> Rollin' on Ammit 25 by GeekVape and I love it! Going to put a trigger on Zeus as well. To have something non-leaking would be a nice quality of life improvement


my Ammit 25 has been goin on strong for months now. Cant put it down, the flavour that it produces is just bliss..


----------



## iFi audio

nazrin313 said:


> my Ammit 25 has been goin on strong for months now. Cant put it down, the flavour that it produces is just bliss..



Yup, the best flavour oriented atty I've had a pleasure to use!


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Rollin' on Ammit 25 by GeekVape and I love it! Going to put a trigger on Zeus as well. To have something non-leaking would be a nice quality of life improvement


i bought ammit 25 but no tried. i have the ammit normal too. about zeus, it´s absolute no-leaking but i am some difficult with cotton. i don´t know why. any case i love it


----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota

today bought this from gearbest https://www.geekvape.com/project/blitzen-rta/
really curious. seems like the aromamizer postless


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> today bought this from gearbest https://www.geekvape.com/project/blitzen-rta/
> really curious. seems like the aromamizer postless



Hm, interesting. A postless deck to play with.


----------



## paradoxper

Awaiting parts for the rosies, we play.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota

Incredible!!!!


----------



## iFi audio

jmills8 said:


>



Mind-blowing coils! Kudos!


----------



## jmills8

Get all the flavor.


----------



## alota

jmills8 said:


> Get all the flavor.


i´m totally unable to make this coils. my level is a stardard coil with 0.50 mm wire LOL


----------



## taffy2207

TrollDragon said:


> Nice!
> I'll update mine today, thanks for the heads up.



@TrollDragon  Have you heard there's a dual battery Aegis in the pipeline?

Thought I'd give you a heads up so you can get working on your biceps, that's going to be one heavy Mod


----------



## jmills8

I have the single battery Aegies and its a solid mod. Just got my hand on a Narca rda. It gives great flavor.


----------



## TrollDragon

taffy2207 said:


> @TrollDragon  Have you heard there's a dual battery Aegis in the pipeline?
> 
> Thought I'd give you a heads up so you can get working on your biceps, that's going to be one heavy Mod


I have indeed head of it, hopefully it will be great!

I have an iJoy LUX with dual 26650's and the Lost Vape Drone squonker, so I am quite use to heavy mods.


----------



## iFi audio

jmills8 said:


> I have the single battery Aegies and its a solid mod. Just got my hand on a Narca rda. It gives great flavor.



This is a wicked looking dripper and the coil looks very good. What is it? Fused Clapton!


----------



## jmills8

iFi audio said:


> This is a wicked looking dripper and the coil looks very good. What is it? Fused Clapton!


Yes Fused claptons. Helps with getting flavor. The rda dripper is a Narca.  Getting one is nuts.


----------



## iFi audio

jmills8 said:


> Yes Fused claptons. Helps with getting flavor. The rda dripper is a Narca.  Getting one is nuts.



I'm running with fused Clapton on my Ammit 25. The flavor is great but clouds are rather limited. 0.62 ohm @ 32W. And that Ammit, it leaks like crazy.


----------



## jmills8

iFi audio said:


> I'm running with fused Clapton on my Ammit 25. The flavor is great but clouds are rather limited. 0.62 ohm @ 32W. And that Ammit, it leaks like crazy.


Rtas can leak for a number of reasons. Im now using squonks. Certain 22mm rdas no rta will match their flavor.


----------



## iFi audio

jmills8 said:


> Rtas can leak for a number of reasons. Im now using squonks. Certain 22mm rdas no rta will match their flavor.



What a nice collection!


----------



## paradoxper

Whilst still awaiting more rose, we play a bit more.


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> Whilst still awaiting more rose, we play a bit more.



This looks awesome. A mechanic piece?


----------



## paradoxper (Apr 2, 2018)

iFi audio said:


> This looks awesome. A mechanic piece?


Gepetto Intarsio Experiment. Regulated DNA 75.


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> Gepetto Intarsio Experiment. Regulated DNA 75.



Ah, couldn't see display, it's probably a bit below a fire button.


----------



## paradoxper

Yup.


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> Yup.



Lovely piece nonetheless. Kudos.


----------



## paradoxper

Well, perhaps I spoke too soon.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## paradoxper

Rosey Scout


----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota

Incredible.


----------



## jmills8

Narca and Narda rdas.


----------



## Jerda

ASAP + Sentinel rda + OLICOIL Flavah Fused 0.30ohm
Weight of the asap alone is 37g, weighted  as vape-ready and with an 8ml full bottle is just 122g, with the Samsung 30Q has 3000mah to go and I SWEAR that is one of the lowest voltage drop mech mod, AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## TrollDragon

Really... a picture from the shi tter...


----------



## paradoxper

Another day, another rose.


----------



## Jerda

TrollDragon said:


> Really... a picture from the shi tter...


I noticed that some of you like schiit but I SWEAR..... this mod is The sh.it


----------



## alota

Jerda said:


> I noticed that some of you like schiit but I SWEAR..... this mod is The sh.it


nice picture from bathroom


----------



## taffy2207 (Jun 21, 2018)

Firmware update for Geekvape Aegis *Legend* if anyone has one:-

https://www.geekvape.com/firmware-download/

Fixes :-

Fixed issues of Stealth mode, screen backlight does not turn off. And other screen backlit problems.
Improved overall battery life.
Improved Temperature control accuracy.
Improved power efficiency.
Added function: Factory reset function.


----------



## Jerda




----------



## paradoxper

When you have a miniature block, do you make lemonade or 18500 mods?


----------



## jmills8

Hellfire Strike rda


----------



## taffy2207

Firmware update V1.2-0710 for Geekvape Aegis *Legend* here :-

https://www.geekvape.com/firmware-download/

Fixes :-


Battery life substantially improved;

Temperature control significantly optimized


----------



## Jerda

The REAL high-end
If you still Don't have it, pay 10 bucks and go for it before talk about it.


----------



## alota

Jerda said:


> The REAL high-end
> If you still Don't have it, pay 10 bucks and go for it before talk about it.


what is this?


----------



## Jerda

The Minifit by justfog, smaller than your pinkie.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## paradoxper (Jul 23, 2018)

I believe (right) my final addition.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota




----------



## jmills8

alota said:


>


Ammit 22mm rda ?


----------



## alota

jmills8 said:


> Ammit 22mm rda ?


Yes. You're expert


----------



## FinBenton

New mod snowwolf + geekvape zeus single coil.

Its very nice going using around 15ml/day with my old 2 coil to this using only around 6ml/day and dual VTC6 cells now last easily 2 days with this tank


----------



## Landis

Gosh, when I joined this community, I used to smoke around 15-20 cigarettes a day. Kidnapped by my brother and sister-in-law around spring 2014 and taken to a vape shop to get a starter kit, challenged myself for a weekend to see if I could quit and the rest is history. After trying all the sub-ohm, RTA, RDA and fun stuff, I've currently been using an Innokin T22 tank and a now half-painted Vaporshark DNA75 Switchbox for the better part of the past two years (for about 3 months it had a nice rubbery black finish). Still occasionally the Lost Vape Therion DNA166 and Uwell Nunchaku when I'm home alone on the balcony with an angry whiskey.

I've felt incredibly better since quitting.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota

Landis said:


> I've felt incredibly better since quitting.


4years ago i started my adventure with 12 mg. of nicotine, now i´m with 1,5 mg. my objective is to eliminate nicotine.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## paradoxper

We're rounding out


----------



## taffy2207 (Sep 7, 2018)

Colour me curious but does anyone have the Smoant Cylon (TSP $50 / £42) ?








I'm kinda curious to know what they're like for everyday use / Reliability etc. I don't really need it, I just like it . It's got positive reviews all over the place but I'd rather hear from someone with an owner / user experience.

I'm still a lightweight so don't really see the point in spending more. I can experiment with it (mainly TC) without breaking the Bank.


----------



## jmills8

DNA chip or Yihi chip , only.


----------



## taffy2207 (Sep 7, 2018)

jmills8 said:


> DNA chip or Yihi chip , only.



Ummm, no. I like this one.


----------



## jmills8

taffy2207 said:


> Ummm, no. I like this one.


Glad you can enjoy that.


----------



## alota




----------



## alota




----------



## alota




----------



## alota




----------



## TrollDragon

KRMA squonking on the Luxotic.


----------



## paradoxper

Well, I truly love rosewood and I truly feel this gem raises the bar unfairly.


----------



## alota

Awesome!


----------



## jmills8




----------



## nazrin313




----------



## paradoxper (Sep 16, 2018)

First crop complete. Second up.


----------



## taffy2207 (Sep 22, 2018)

I've bought the Smoant Cylon. Does anyone have any experience with the 'Steam Crave Aromamizer Plus' they'd like to share? I'm 99% sure it's going to be my next buy.

Thank you muchly.

@TrollDragon  Didn't you have one?


----------



## TrollDragon

taffy2207 said:


> I've bought the Smoant Cylon. Does anyone have any experience with the 'Steam Crave Aromamizer Plus' they'd like to share? I'm 99% sure it's going to be my next buy.
> 
> Thank you muchly.
> 
> @TrollDragon  Didn't you have one?


I have three of them that I use on a daily basis, it's an awesome tank.  It performs best with big coils, I use 4mm or 5mm coils on the postless deck and wouldn't go any smaller than 3.5mm. I run it in the 10ml tank configuration and have also run both the 5ml (always filling) and 20ml (too much of one flavor for me) options.

It's Steam Craves best tank IMHO, even better than the new Glaz.

This is my grab and go tank that's always at the ready.





I also have one on a LUX and one on a Captain.


----------



## taffy2207

Very useful, thanks 

I have 2 X Aegis as well as the Cylon so I can experiment. It'll be my first experience of making my own coils and the deck size should help me out.


----------



## alota

TrollDragon said:


> I have three of them that I use on a daily basis, it's an awesome tank.  It performs best with big coils, I use 4mm or 5mm coils on the postless deck and wouldn't go any smaller than 3.5mm. I run it in the 10ml tank configuration and have also run both the 5ml (always filling) and 20ml (too much of one flavor for me) options.
> 
> It's Steam Craves best tank IMHO, even better than the new Glaz.
> 
> ...


I have two aromamizer supreme too. Great tank. Seems a dripper with tank


----------



## TrollDragon

alota said:


> I have two aromamizer supreme too. Great tank. Seems a dripper with tank


I retired my Supreme V1 and Supreme Lite, the improved Supreme V2 is so much better in flavor and performance. Now it comes with a Plus style postless deck in the V2.1.

For squonkers the RDAs I use are 2 B2Ks on DNA75s, a Tauren on the LV Furyan, an AVS Boaz another DNA75 and a Goon 24 on the LV Drone.

This is an older SC family photo, missing is the OG Aromamizer V2, V-RDA, Titan and Glaz RDTA. Steam Crave tanks are all I use these days, can't beat the quality, price and performance.


----------



## TrollDragon

taffy2207 said:


> Very useful, thanks
> 
> I have 2 X Aegis as well as the Cylon so I can experiment. It'll be my first experience of making my own coils and the deck size should help me out.


I have a dual 24ga Ni80 build in that Plus on that Aegis, 3.5mm ID with 6/5 wraps coming out to 0.22Ω. I'm using the Velocity Deck (optional) in that one just for something different.
Running it at 65W gives me a warm vape I try to keep all my builds in the 200 to 250 heat flux range. Here is that build on Steam-Engine.

Good luck with you first build, there are a ton of videos on the net about building coils, most people start with singles in RDAs until they get the hang of it but jumping into dual coils from the start is very doable.
With dual coils they both have to glow at the same time, so some strumming  and squeezing will help with that you have to get rid of the hots spots that appear in contact coils until the oxidizatrion layer builds up between the loops by pulsing.
Spaced coils don't have that problem as the coil loops never touch. I am not a fan of spaced coils as I find they snap and pop too much for my liking, but some claim better flavor from spaced.

Keep us posted how you make out, there are some excellent vaping forums out there like ECF. It is to vaping what Head-Fi is to headphones.


----------



## alota (Sep 23, 2018)

TrollDragon said:


> I retired my Supreme V1 and Supreme Lite, the improved Supreme V2 is so much better in flavor and performance. Now it comes with a Plus style postless deck in the V2.1.
> 
> For squonkers the RDAs I use are 2 B2Ks on DNA75s, a Tauren on the LV Furyan, an AVS Boaz another DNA75 and a Goon 24 on the LV Drone.
> 
> This is an older SC family photo, missing is the OG Aromamizer V2, V-RDA, Titan and Glaz RDTA. Steam Crave tanks are all I use these days, can't beat the quality, price and performance.


I use postless deck too


----------



## taffy2207 (Sep 23, 2018)

TrollDragon said:


> I have a dual 24ga Ni80 build in that Plus on that Aegis, 3.5mm ID with 6/5 wraps coming out to 0.22Ω. I'm using the Velocity Deck (optional) in that one just for something different.
> Running it at 65W gives me a warm vape I try to keep all my builds in the 200 to 250 heat flux range. Here is that build on Steam-Engine.
> 
> Good luck with you first build, there are a ton of videos on the net about building coils, most people start with singles in RDAs until they get the hang of it but jumping into dual coils from the start is very doable.
> ...



Thanks again I'll put some research into it and take my time. I play online Poker a lot and patience is my forte, it should come in handy for making coils . I'll vape my current set up until I get clued up about Coil making. I've got all the tools ready. I'll do some more research but I'm pretty sure the Aromamizer will be my punt.


----------



## alota

taffy2207 said:


> Thanks again I'll put some research into it and take my time. I play online Poker a lot and patience is my forte, it should come in handy for making coils . I'll vape my current set up until I get clued up about Coil making. I've got all the tools ready. I'll do some more research but I'm pretty sure the Aromamizer will be my punt.


I think aromamizer is out of production but confirm


----------



## alota

Zeus dual coil. Easiest compared to single coil version about placement of cotton but the deck is really small for two coils


----------



## siberianman

For me. vaping is good especially if you are starting to quit smoking, it's a good alternative.


----------



## alota

siberianman said:


> For me. vaping is good especially if you are starting to quit smoking, it's a good alternative.


Yes. I think it's the natural choice. But i saw people that never used tobacco, starting with vape or iqos, especially young people


----------



## Hifi98

My vape is the one shown in my thumbnail. It is a Flawless Tugboat V2, currently fitted with a Smok MIni Beast Tank. I'm vaping on some Jungles Fuzzy Peaches 6mg. It's an alright juice.


----------



## TrollDragon

Hifi98 said:


> My vape is the one shown in my thumbnail. It is a Flawless Tugboat V2, currently fitted with a Smok MIni Beast Tank. I'm vaping on some Jungles Fuzzy Peaches 6mg. It's an alright juice.


A Smok tank on a mechanical mod, very dangerous...  

I seriously hope you are running the RBA deck in that tank and not any of the blister pack garbage Smok pawns off as coil heads.


----------



## alota

Agree. I had some orrible smok coils


----------



## waveSounds

Used to have the Smok Baby Prince but it was a pain in the arse, kept leaking no matter how pedantically the coil was installed. I moved on to the Horizon Falcon tank with mesh coils and then the triple mesh coils. Nothing compares. NOTHING.


----------



## TrollDragon

waveSounds said:


> Used to have the Smok Baby Prince but it was a pain in the arse, kept leaking no matter how pedantically the coil was installed. I moved on to the Horizon Falcon tank with mesh coils and then the triple mesh coils. Nothing compares. NOTHING.


I've read that is a great tank, lots of high praise on ECF. 

The capacity is too small for me and I haven't used blister pack coils in years.


----------



## waveSounds

@TrollDragon I'm too lazy to build otherwise I'd definitely go the RBA route. As far as pre-made coils go, these are so far above anything else I've used. Got a month out of my last one, too. With the bubble glass the capacity is around 7-8ml which to us within TPD compliant (nanny) states feels like an aquarium!


----------



## alota

@waveSounds  how much the mesh coil? thank you


----------



## paradoxper

H2ish


----------



## waveSounds

alota said:


> @waveSounds  how much the mesh coil? thank you



£17 for 3 triple mesh coils. Seems like a lot, and it is, but considering I get at least 3 weeks minimum out of a coil, it's not horrendous.


----------



## alota

waveSounds said:


> £17 for 3 triple mesh coils. Seems like a lot, and it is, but considering I get at least 3 weeks minimum out of a coil, it's not horrendous.


you´re right. now i use rda but i´m too nervous for rebuilding. i´m looking for a good atom for holydays. i don´t like to take with me cotton, tools, etc.


----------



## alota (Oct 5, 2018)

Vape closet LOL


----------



## waveSounds

@alota time to come out my friend XD


----------



## TrollDragon

waveSounds said:


> @TrollDragon I'm too lazy to build otherwise I'd definitely go the RBA route. As far as pre-made coils go, these are so far above anything else I've used. Got a month out of my last one, too. With the bubble glass the capacity is around 7-8ml which to us within TPD compliant (nanny) states feels like an aquarium!


Thanks, 8ml is certainly doable.  I'll see if the boss is going to bring these into the shop, definitely worth a try.


----------



## taffy2207 (Oct 5, 2018)

alota said:


> Vape closet LOL



Vape Cupboards FTW


----------



## alota

And side by side to vape closet my humble wine closet ahahahah


----------



## taffy2207 (Oct 13, 2018)

Okay, I've got everything I need to start making my own coils :-

Smoant Cylon
Aromamizer Plus
Coil Master DIY Kit
Cotton Bacon V2
I've checked some Videos on Coil Building and I think I'm getting familiar enough now to give it a crack but I've just had a thought.

Should I buy some Assorted Pre-made Coils first to figure out what floats my boat or should I buy a bunch of different types and gauges of wire and experiment?

Currently, I vape on TC on my Aegis at 50W (500 F) using the SS316l (0.4 Ohm) coils in the Aspire Cleito (fatboyed) tank. I like it a lot but would like to experiment with TC primarily in my new set up (it helps clear my sinus when I have problems).

Please remember I have never built before and have basic knowledge right now


----------



## DRuM (Oct 15, 2018)

Nah, get building. Don't bother wasting money on pre-made coils unless you particularly want claptons which would be fiddly enough for advanced users to build let alone beginners. Buy some stainless steel wire and or kanthal and make some basic micro coils. Something like 28, 26 and 24 gauge would be a good selection.

https://www.wireandstuff.co.uk/index.html

And buy this for easy wire coiling.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coil-Maste...73423&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=coilmaster+v4+kit

There's lots more tools you can buy, but without over complicating things, those are good to get you started, and you just need a pair of decent tweezers and some wire cutters, although scissors are fine on thinner wire like 28 and 26 gauge.

Oh and cotton. I bought this organic puff from japan years ago and now I see it's available on amazon. The pack will last me so long I'll probably be pushing up the daisies before it's close to being empty.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cotton-Lab...539575427&sr=8-1&keywords=puff+organic+cotton

This page will help you with how many wraps you need for the type of wire and and resistance you want.
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.html

Once you get into it it's a piece of cake. 

Sorry, just noticed you have some tools and cotton already.

I'm loving my new Wismec, so dinky.


----------



## alota

I have one with same colour. Really small for two batteries. And i have the same obs. For out of home use it's a compact combo


----------



## alota




----------



## DRuM

Great minds think alike, alota 

I want a white mod as well to go with a gunmetal Geekvape Zeus that I'll be receiving soon. I'm thinking of getting another RX Gen 3, or is there anything else you'd recommend that is as small? I really like short compact mods.


----------



## TrollDragon

I ran my original Zeus on a Minkin V2 for a while until I picked up a Juggerknot, then the Zeus went back in it's box.

The Minikin V2 is a great little mod with exceptional battery life.


----------



## DRuM (Oct 15, 2018)

Good call on that Minikin, looks really nice! That would do me perfectly.  Hmm, but it's almost $40 more than the Wismec at Fasttech, I'll have to think on that.  That Juggerknot looks like top airflow right? I prefer that,  I've had no leaking on the OBS which is much better than my bottom airflow RTAs. I'll have to check out some videos on the Juggerknot.


----------



## alota (Oct 15, 2018)

DRuM said:


> Great minds think alike, alota
> 
> I want a white mod as well to go with a gunmetal Geekvape Zeus that I'll be receiving soon. I'm thinking of getting another RX Gen 3, or is there anything else you'd recommend that is as small? I really like short compact mods.


i use pratically the rx gen 3 with two an three batteries. you bought the zeus single or dual coil? the dual coil is better. and i advice the amit dual too; really good flavour
editi: i saw the deck of jaggerknot. zeus dual is very similar. i think geekvape copied the design


----------



## DRuM

alota said:


> i use pratically the rx gen 3 with two an three batteries. you bought the zeus single or dual coil? the dual coil is better. and i advice the amit dual too; really good flavour
> editi: i saw the deck of jaggerknot. zeus dual is very similar. i think geekvape copied the design



I bought the single coil. But it'll be ok.  I've also ordered a couple of Hellvape Dead Rabbits which are dual coil. I won't buy any more bottom airflow RTAs, I hate leaking. So that rules out the Amit for me.  Looks really  nice though. I've got a Vandyvape Kylin in rainbow which I bought months ago and haven't used, it's bottom AF again. I might try it out or just sell it while it's untouched.


----------



## alota

The dead rabbits is also similar to zeus dual design. I hate leaking too. At home i use traditional atoms, on the road zeus obs and this


----------



## DRuM

Is that a side airflow? How is it compared to top airflow for being leakproof?


----------



## alota

DRuM said:


> Is that a side airflow? How is it compared to top airflow for being leakproof?


Exactly. If well implemented no leaking. But the top airflow atom are better. My problem with top airflow is flavour. Good but not really good


----------



## DRuM

See thing is, when I started vaping end of 2013 I tasted juices fine. Not long after I was never able to fully taste juice again to this day. I developed geographic tongue and I can only guess this is a result of stopping smoking. So of course I'm very disappointed I can't taste juices properly anymore, and because of that, a tank or dripper that gives great flavour unfortunately is lost on me.


----------



## TrollDragon

The JuggerKnot is top airflow and can spit a little hot juice on a refill, it's the only annoying thing about it but that comes down to tweaking the wicking. I find that smaller builds work better in it than big mass coils, even though the room is there to mount them.

The only tanks I use on a daily  basis are Steam Crave, awesome tanks that are really hard to beat but they are bottom air. The Aromamizer Plus (30mm) and Supreme V2 (25mm) are in my EDC along with a pair of squonkers.


----------



## alota

DRuM said:


> See thing is, when I started vaping end of 2013 I tasted juices fine. Not long after I was never able to fully taste juice again to this day. I developed geographic tongue and I can only guess this is a result of stopping smoking. So of course I'm very disappointed I can't taste juices properly anymore, and because of that, a tank or dripper that gives great flavour unfortunately is lost on me.


About flavour i agree. I think in the beginning it's a new sensorial experience. After the mouth and tongue, they get used to it. In every case i bought ready liquid only two years. After pg/vg and flavours to mix


----------



## waveSounds

alota said:


>



Heh, bought my colleague this exact device and colour scheme a couple of weeks ago. That fire button is so tactile and awesome! Been considering replacing my Asmodus Lustro with one ever since.


----------



## alota

waveSounds said:


> Heh, bought my colleague this exact device and colour scheme a couple of weeks ago. That fire button is so tactile and awesome! Been considering replacing my Asmodus Lustro with one ever since.


hi mate. the box is cheap and good. the only complaint is the base of batteries. sometimes turns hot. but for the price from china i´m quite happy. don´t forget to use this firmware:https://nfeteam.org/
i never use Temperature Control but this firmware is really complete and flexible


----------



## jmills8

DNA250C, instant hits. Sorry for the rabbit poop, I have seven of them hopping around.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

For vaping flowers: Volcano Classic
For vaping oils: Sai Top Air Flow
For prefilled 520 cartridges: KandyPens Prism+ battery, dopen battery


----------



## waveSounds

Jaywalk3r said:


> For vaping flowers: Volcano Classic
> For vaping oils: Sai Top Air Flow
> For prefilled 520 cartridges: KandyPens Prism+ battery, dopen battery



"Flowers" eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That Volcano is a serious looking bit of kit. I imagine it to be what they'd use in NASA HQ, you know, if they were into that...


----------



## Jaywalk3r (Oct 16, 2018)

waveSounds said:


> "Flowers" eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Volcano is a durable household appliance that can reasonably be expected to last decades. It uses old school tech and is easily repairable in the unlikely event it does fail. I've read they are commonly used in Amsterdam coffeeshops due to their reliability and durability. It's commonly used for medical applications because it allows more precise dosages and is very efficient. It's _much_ more cost efficient compared to smoking, plus the Volcano poop still has some of the oil of interest remaining, enough to be harvested for cooking.


----------



## jmills8

Ammit rda


----------



## jmills8

Three battery DNA250 with the 22mm Hadaly.


----------



## jmills8

Pulse 80 watt with the Jazz rda. Great detailed flavor.


----------



## waveSounds

@jmills8 Did you take those pictures on your Fiio X5?


----------



## jmills8

waveSounds said:


> @jmills8 Did you take those pictures on your Fiio X5?


True, bad camera but I aint into photos.


----------



## waveSounds

I'm just playing. Which of those devices is your favourite? I'm thinking about going the RTA path, or at least investing in one, soon. For lazy folk like me who sigh at the notion of having to _do _something, are they really worth the effort?


----------



## jmills8

waveSounds said:


> I'm just playing. Which of those devices is your favourite? I'm thinking about going the RTA path, or at least investing in one, soon. For lazy folk like me who sigh at the notion of having to _do _something, are they really worth the effort?


Rdas are for lazy people especially when squonking it. My favs are: Narca, Narda, Jazz rdas.


----------



## jmills8

waveSounds said:


> I'm just playing. Which of those devices is your favourite? I'm thinking about going the RTA path, or at least investing in one, soon. For lazy folk like me who sigh at the notion of having to _do _something, are they really worth the effort?


For a RTA the Lost Vape DNA250 is solid, instant fire.


----------



## paradoxper




----------



## jmills8




----------



## alota

Good flavour with double coil


----------



## jmills8

alota said:


> Good flavour with double coil


Csmnt ?


----------



## TrollDragon

That Cuboid has lived a good life.


----------



## alota

jmills8 said:


> Csmnt ?


Yes but clone


----------



## jmills8

alota said:


> Yes but clone


I had one and it was very nice.


----------



## DRuM (Oct 22, 2018)

I just found my Tobeco Velocity Mini. Haven't dripped in a long time.
Also found one of my vintage aluminium long drip tips. Still kind of fun to use.  

Just DIY'd some Flavour Art concentrates. Apple Pie with a few drops added of their Vienna Cream, Vanilla Bourbon, Fuji Apple and a single drop of Capella Super Sweet.


----------



## waveSounds

@DRuM LOL! That drip tip...


----------



## DRuM

waveSounds said:


> @DRuM LOL! That drip tip...



Lol, it's useful for keeping a distance when I've built a new coil and wicked it and I'm nervous if it's going to spit in my mouth.


----------



## alota

I remember this drip tip. Nice past of vape
I had one similar in my atom from titanium mods


----------



## KyungMin

Currently using Al85/freeman fireluke, alien/horizontech falcon and h-priv/freeman mesh pro. I have a bunch of another sub tanks but these are my favorite..


----------



## taffy2207 (Oct 23, 2018)

DRuM said:


> Just DIY'd some Flavour Art concentrates. Apple Pie with a few drops added of their Vienna Cream, Vanilla Bourbon, Fuji Apple and a single drop of Capella Super Sweet.



i wonder how many vapers went blind after using that  Flavourart FTW, I love their flavours. I buy the 50ML (half the price) direct from FA. A little goes a long way with FA (That should be their slogan ).


----------



## waveSounds

@KyungMin Fellow Falcon (resin) user here; hope you've got the M-triple coil in there. Incredible flavour.


----------



## paradoxper

Fresh Form


----------



## TrollDragon

DRuM said:


> I just found my Tobeco Velocity Mini. Haven't dripped in a long time.
> Also found one of my vintage aluminium long drip tips. Still kind of fun to use.
> 
> Just DIY'd some Flavour Art concentrates. Apple Pie with a few drops added of their Vienna Cream, Vanilla Bourbon, Fuji Apple and a single drop of Capella Super Sweet.


I dug one of mine out the other day to squonk on the Pluse. I forgot how great the flavor is on them.

The Ike RDA, "don't kick the baby".


----------



## alota

Gearbest stops selling vape products definitely. Damned TPD!!!


----------



## paradoxper

The road thus far:


 
Miles to go...


----------



## alota

paradoxper said:


> The road thus far:
> 
> Miles to go...





paradoxper said:


> The road thus far:
> .


this part of your post remember me the supernatural series LOL


----------



## paradoxper

Next time I'll post a video with Carry on Wayward Son in the background.


----------



## alota (Oct 27, 2018)

paradoxper said:


> Next time I'll post a video with Carry on Wayward Son in the background.



ps i love so much this series.sorry for the OT


----------



## paradoxper

alota said:


> ps i love so much this series.sorry for the OT



Haha. As do I!


----------



## alota




----------



## alota

Pure Gold


----------



## waveSounds




----------



## TrollDragon

waveSounds said:


>


Nice! 
I own the OG Aegis awesome single cell mod. The Legend is a great dual, never picked one up as I have too many dual cell mods now.

I need more dual cell squonkers.


----------



## waveSounds

@TrollDragon I had no issues at all with the original Aegis, was an awesome device; simple, sturdy, rugged and just worked! Only reason I moved on was because I found the battery life at higher wattages suffered (understandable). The 200w is exactly what you'd expect just with longer to vape between charges.

What's the deal with squonkers?! Flavour advantages? I'm intrigued but don't know too much about them.


----------



## jmills8

waveSounds said:


> @TrollDragon I had no issues at all with the original Aegis, was an awesome device; simple, sturdy, rugged and just worked! Only reason I moved on was because I found the battery life at higher wattages suffered (understandable). The 200w is exactly what you'd expect just with longer to vape between charges.
> 
> What's the deal with squonkers?! Flavour advantages? I'm intrigued but don't know too much about them.


 Squonking on 22mm is more for flavor, detailed flavor. Also only needs one battery. Squonking makes it easy to keep vaping through 8 mls by pressing a bottle.


----------



## alota (Nov 14, 2018)

jmills8 said:


> Squonking on 22mm is more for flavor, detailed flavor. Also only needs one battery. Squonking makes it easy to keep vaping through 8 mls by pressing a bottle.


about squonking 22mm that you refere, the atomizers are single or dual coil? now only use dual coil with a lot of air. i tried one atom(single coil) with box squonk from my friend but honestly i did not like it


----------



## jmills8

alota said:


> about squonking 22mm that you refere, the atomizers are single or dual coil? now only use dual coil with a lot of air. i tried one atom(single coil) with box squonk from my friend but honestly i did not like it


 I bet you wont like every dual rda. Not every single coil rda is good but there are a few great single coil rdas. Hadaly, Haku, Narca, Narda. Narca and narda will go for $ 350 to 450 USD.


----------



## alota

jmills8 said:


> I bet you wont like every dual rda. Not every single coil rda is good but there are a few great single coil rdas. Hadaly, Haku, Narca, Narda. Narca and narda will go for $ 350 to 450 USD.


Really? crazy prices. this is high-end for the vape. thank you for information


----------



## jmills8

alota said:


> Really? crazy prices. this is high-end for the vape. thank you for information


----------



## alota

@jmills8  nice. you´re really good!!!


----------



## TrollDragon

jmills8 said:


> I bet you wont like every dual rda. Not every single coil rda is good but there are a few great single coil rdas. Hadaly, Haku, Narca, Narda. Narca and narda will go for $ 350 to 450 USD.


I'd grab a Chi-NarDa before paying flipper prices or getting involved in X1 elitist groups on FB.


----------



## jmills8

TrollDragon said:


> I'd grab a Chi-NarDa before paying flipper prices or getting involved in X1 elitist groups on FB.


Why not, but I tried a copy of the real narda and it didnt do the same. Which elitist group you been in ?


----------



## TrollDragon

waveSounds said:


> @TrollDragon I had no issues at all with the original Aegis, was an awesome device; simple, sturdy, rugged and just worked! Only reason I moved on was because I found the battery life at higher wattages suffered (understandable). The 200w is exactly what you'd expect just with longer to vape between charges.
> 
> What's the deal with squonkers?! Flavour advantages? I'm intrigued but don't know too much about them.


Like the others have said, it's basically dripping without having to carry a juice bottle around with you. The 510 pins on the RDA and Mod are hollow and when you squeeze the internal bottle it saturates your wick.
If you have never been interested in dripping or don't like using RDAs, then squonking might not be for you.  It's a novelty for me and I do really enjoy it but I am a die hard Steam Crave Aromamizer Plus user and nothing replaces those RTAs in my EDC.

Lot's of excellent RDAs out there and a lot of dogs too, some are cheap as chips and other are insanely overpriced for what they are. The exact same thing applies to the squonker mods as well.


----------



## TrollDragon

jmills8 said:


> Why not, but I tried a copy of the real narda and it didnt do the same. Which elitist group you been in ?


I'm not in any of them, read about the shenanigans that can go on.   I've seen enough screen grabs from some of them (6ixty 7even for example) and all the drama that goes on, not for me.


----------



## jmills8

TrollDragon said:


> I'm not in any of them, read about the shenanigans that can go on.   I've seen enough screen grabs from some of them (6ixty 7even for example) and all the drama that goes on, not for me.


Understood, this drama happens in every forum from time to time. Some forums knows how to erase the drama.


----------



## paradoxper

A wonderful reminder how much I enjoy the Nextasis.


----------



## paradoxper

Whoa. The Druid's Brew produces some blistering liquids.


----------



## waveSounds

Question to my fellow cloud chasers; do you ever worry about the residue deposit on your headphones, or more specifically their drivers, and the possible consequences? I vape at my desk bathing all my audio gear in dense(ish) clouds. The thought occasionally crosses my mind...


----------



## TrollDragon

waveSounds said:


> Question to my fellow cloud chasers; do you ever worry about the residue deposit on your headphones, or more specifically their drivers, and the possible consequences? I vape at my desk bathing all my audio gear in dense(ish) clouds. The thought occasionally crosses my mind...


It creates a greasy film on windows, so I imagine it would create the same film on drivers.


----------



## Deftone

waveSounds said:


> Question to my fellow cloud chasers; do you ever worry about the residue deposit on your headphones, or more specifically their drivers, and the possible consequences? I vape at my desk bathing all my audio gear in dense(ish) clouds. The thought occasionally crosses my mind...



If youve got some expensive crap i wouldnt recommend blowing clouds, like troll dragon says it leaves and oily film everywhere, especially windows. Id go with something lighter for desk usage or keep windows open if its not cold.


----------



## alota

my family give me a room for vape: the laundry LOL. always with open door. vg is more aggressive compared to pg


----------



## Matez

alota said:


> my family give me a room for vape: the laundry LOL. always with open door. vg is more aggressive compared to pg



One of my employees has a dedicated vent with a fan built in a wall to vape at my workshop's main room. He turns the vent on and blows directly into this. Looks funny when you're outside, our neighbors asked whether we caught fire or something. No wonder, they see A LOT of smoke coming from that venting pipe 

If anyone asks, this pipe and fan I wanted to use originally to get rid of solder fumes, but it's a work in progress. Until then my guy doesn't have to leave the place to vape.


----------



## alota

Matez said:


> One of my employees has a dedicated vent with a fan built in a wall to vape at my workshop's main room. He turns the vent on and blows directly into this. Looks funny when you're outside, our neighbors asked whether we caught fire or something. No wonder, they see A LOT of smoke coming from that venting pipe
> 
> If anyone asks, this pipe and fan I wanted to use originally to get rid of solder fumes, but it's a work in progress. Until then my guy doesn't have to leave the place to vape.


ahahahahah. similar to me: one day one man told me that my car was plenty of smoke. he was concerned. i told that was my electronic cigarette


----------



## TrollDragon

alota said:


> ahahahahah. similar to me: one day one man told me that my car was plenty of smoke. he was concerned. i told that was my electronic cigarette


A guy in a parking lot tried to pull my boss out of his car one time as he thought the car was on fire.  No just the boss vaping with the window partially rolled down.


----------



## alota

TrollDragon said:


> A guy in a parking lot tried to pull my boss out of his car one time as he thought the car was on fire.  No just the boss vaping with the window partially rolled down.


Ahahahah nice


----------



## Matez

TrollDragon said:


> A guy in a parking lot tried to pull my boss out of his car one time as he thought the car was on fire.  No just the boss vaping with the window partially rolled down.



Now that's hilarious


----------



## My Little Phony (Jan 14, 2019)

Today i bought my first "starterset". I only smoke cigarettes when i have a beer or a glass of wine. But when i do i smoke so much that i dont feel so good after it.

*Starterset:*
- geekvape aegis mini mod
- nautilus tank system 5.0 ml

*Liquids:*
- german liquids "Tabak" 12mg nic
- german liquids "Sahara Blend" 12mg nic

I read a lot before my purchase to inform myself. My first thought was that e-cigarettes may not be able to supply a cigarette like feeling and satisfaction. The starterset is totally easy to use and gave me a great feeling from the first puff on. The first long puff gave me a hard burning throat-flash. After a few puffs the heavy throat burn went away. I also can say that it satisfies me. I have a pack of cigarets in my desk right next to me but i dont feel that i want to touch it anymore. Smoking with the geekvape and the nautilus is also much more fun and of course theres enough smoke production for me. As im not a heavy every day smoker the 5 ml tank wont get empty 




Im happy with this great and easy to use vaporizing machine but i will look for a chrome styled lazorswordhandle that fits better to the nautilus optically.

 

I like the display. 

I fetched a cold beer and from time to time i take a puff. Its really fun  and i feel much better compared to smoking a cigarette.


----------



## audiomonkey777

Deftone said:


> If youve got some expensive **** i wouldnt recommend blowing clouds, like troll dragon says it leaves and oily film everywhere, especially windows. Id go with something lighter for desk usage or keep windows open if its not cold.


Agreed. In my car it was a nightmare to remove. During day no issue, but nighttime was like driving in fog. I gave up on vaping in my ride."


----------



## waveSounds

I had to buy one of those Karcher electronic window vacuums specifically for the window problem!


----------



## My Little Phony

At the moment im vaporizing in front of my Pc. Shall i worry about evil oily coating due to using my beginner 12 Watt 50/50  MTL system?


----------



## waveSounds

Nah, I've been hammering a sub-ohm tank for 2 years with my desktop case on the desk just to the right of me and yet to see any signs of it being a problem. Of course if you've got one of those open-style cases where the components are exposed to the air I'd maybe give it some consideration.


----------



## audiomonkey777

JWahl said:


> I've got a new Innokin iTaste SVD unit on the way and about 200ml of new liquid coming too.  I had a Joyetech EVic for a short time until it snapped in half in my pocket.  Getting by right now with a Vivi Nova on an eGo battery.  Here's a pic of the Innokin unit:


"Have you tried Saberblood by Yaeliq? That's my daily vape for two years now and I'm not tired of this at all."


----------



## My Little Phony

Im really excited. I never thought that vaporizing is so much more fun than cigarettes. I can take a short puff or a long puff and can decide for myself if i get a small or big flash. But the tendence is to inhalate longer. Its a joy and pleasure to breathe out the smoke clouds. Very satisfying. I wonder if i have the same feeling when i lower the amount of nicotine. I like the throat-hit. 113 puffs now. If i imagine doing this with a cigarette i think i would start feeling uncomfortable now.


----------



## TrollDragon

audiomonkey777 said:


> "Have you tried Saberblood by Yaeliq? That's my daily vape for two years now and I'm not tired of this at all."


He might reply, that post you quoted is almost 5 years old.


----------



## TrollDragon

My Little Phony said:


> Today i bought my first "starterset". I only smoke cigarettes when i have a beer or a glass of wine. But when i do i smoke so much that i dont feel so good after it.
> 
> *Starterset:*
> - geekvape aegis mini mod
> ...


Congratulations on the Started kit, the Nautilus is a tried and true atomizer and the Aegis mini gets high marks.

Now you have an alternative to cigarettes, you are one step closer to getting rid of them completely.


----------



## Deftone

I come from a sub ohm squonker to something basic like the nautilus 2 using a 0.7ohm coil at 23w, i have to say its a good balance between flavour and vapor production. The best part about it is i arent blasting through 12ml juice a day, down to about 4ml, i can also see better in the room lol.


----------



## alota




----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


>



99,9999% pure wire we hope ?


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> 99,9999% pure wire we hope ?


of course. pure adamantium


----------



## TrollDragon

I finally have an authentic Billet Box to tinker with.   (The VapeShell is SXK.)


----------



## alota

TrollDragon said:


> I finally have an authentic Billet Box to tinker with.   (The VapeShell is SXK.)


i remember the billet box, really nice. if i´m right there was an atomizer for this box from a greek modder


----------



## iFi audio

TrollDragon said:


> I finally have an authentic Billet Box to tinker with.   (The VapeShell is SXK.)



Are mods like this box safe to use?


----------



## My Little Phony

New decoration for my vapor-corner. Acrylic stand incoming.


----------



## audiomonkey777

TrollDragon said:


> He might reply, that post you quoted is almost 5 years old.


Lol. Not a regular on here. Didn't realise! Doh!


----------



## iFi audio

audiomonkey777 said:


> Lol. Not a regular on here. Didn't realise! Doh!



All good, as far as we're aware mods don't shoot to newcomers for necro-threading 

Also, welcome to Head-fi.org and sorry about your wallet!


----------



## audiomonkey777

iFi audio said:


> All good, as far as we're aware mods don't shoot to newcomers for necro-threading
> 
> Also, welcome to Head-fi.org and sorry about your wallet!


Thanks - the wallet is going to take a beating, there's no doubt about that.


----------



## iFi audio

audiomonkey777 said:


> Thanks - the wallet is going to take a beating, there's no doubt about that.



If you're careful you should be good, there are many reasonably priced options. Ask around, people will direct you and enjoy the ride!


----------



## alota

My Little Phony said:


> New decoration for my vapor-corner. Acrylic stand incoming.


your mod and your nautilus remember me my first years in vape


----------



## TrollDragon

iFi audio said:


> Are mods like this box safe to use?


Are you specifically asking about the Billet Box pictured or box style mods in general? The BB is as safe to use as any other single 18650 DNA box mod.

The dangerous part of vaping is the batteries that we use in these devices. High output Li-Ion cells can violently explode if abused by pushing them past the limit of their output capacity or mistreatment (torn insulation wrap, dent from dropping, accidental shorting etc...)

Do you use a vaporizer?


----------



## TrollDragon

alota said:


> your mod and your nautilus remember me my first years in vape


I had a Nautilus too, but couldn't afford one of those sweet Dicodes mods.


----------



## alota

TrollDragon said:


> I had a Nautilus too, but couldn't afford one of those sweet Dicodes mods.


ahahahahah me too. i had one provari but bought used. today looking at this mods, they make a little bit of tenderness LOL


----------



## iFi audio

TrollDragon said:


> Are you specifically asking about the Billet Box pictured or box style mods in general? The BB is as safe to use as any other single 18650 DNA box mod.
> 
> The dangerous part of vaping is the batteries that we use in these devices. High output Li-Ion cells can violently explode if abused by pushing them past the limit of their output capacity or mistreatment (torn insulation wrap, dent from dropping, accidental shorting etc...)
> 
> Do you use a vaporizer?



Box mods, the sort that doesn't regulate the battery. 

As for me, I roll with Wismec and Ammit25 and at 0.7 ohms and 30W am very happy.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Box mods, the sort that doesn't regulate the battery.
> 
> As for me, I roll with Wismec and Ammit25 and at 0.7 ohms and 30W am very happy.


ammit single coil? i have one(with wismec box)but now i use the ammit dual. i really like the flavour with this last


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> ammit single coil? i have one(with wismec box)but now i use the ammit dual. i really like the flavour with this last



Yup. Flavor's great and clouds are nice but it leaks like hell due to loose airflow control ring. Ammits had (and possibly still have) this issue.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Yup. Flavor's great and clouds are nice but it leaks like hell due to loose airflow control ring. Ammits had (and possibly still have) this issue.


i had some liquid leak with single coil version but only few drops


----------



## TrollDragon

I have the OG Ammit, ran it on a Pico for the longest time with no leaking. I eventually replaced that Ammit with a Bombertech Pindad, sweet little flavorful tank that is great with Nic Salts.

If you are looking for another awesome single coil tank the QP Design Juggernaut Mini is great. I use the full size dual version that replaced my Geek Vape Zeus.


----------



## alota

Arrived today. Different deck compared to first version


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> i had some liquid leak with single coil version but only few drops



I've tried everything, maybe it's just faulty to begin with. In any case, is there anything better or at least similarly performing as this Ammit? Single coils please.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> I've tried everything, maybe it's just faulty to begin with. In any case, is there anything better or at least similarly performing as this Ammit? Single coils please.


Only had ammit single coil. My atom are all dual.


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Only had ammit single coil. My atom are all dual.



How low you go with it if I may ask?


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> How low you go with it if I may ask?


the dual? forget. need power. if you want, my hammit single is closed in a box and works good. i send to you for free


----------



## TrollDragon

iFi audio said:


> I've tried everything, maybe it's just faulty to begin with. In any case, is there anything better or at least similarly performing as this Ammit? Single coils please.


The JK Mini is a great single coil tank.
https://www.subtanksupply.com/juggerknot-mini-rta-by-qp-designs.html


----------



## alota

Really strange deck


----------



## jmills8

alota said:


> Really strange deck


Inovation


----------



## alota

jmills8 said:


> Inovation


eheh probably. i like this deck due to the position of coil with the airflow


----------



## alota

Vampire night LOL


----------



## waveSounds

Finally decided to jump into the realm of the rebuildables. Been fiddling around with builds all night trying to hit the sweet spot and think I've finally landed on something workable. Running a dual coil alien clapton coils at 0.9 @ 86 watts.


----------



## TrollDragon

waveSounds said:


> Finally decided to jump into the realm of the rebuildables. Been fiddling around with builds all night trying to hit the sweet spot and think I've finally landed on something workable. Running a dual coil alien clapton coils at 0.9 @ 86 watts.


Nice, but almost 1 ohm at 86W?


----------



## waveSounds

@TrollDragon Ha... missed a 0. That was supposed to be 0.09!


----------



## alota

waveSounds said:


> @TrollDragon Ha... missed a 0. That was supposed to be 0.09!


Now seems right. Dual alien clapton near to a ohm was strange


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Now seems right. Dual alien clapton near to a ohm was strange



It was, yes. But doable


----------



## ilikepooters (Jan 30, 2019)

Anyone rocking a Freemax mesh pro? Quite liking mine with the quad coil, good value too, get over a month from a coil without it tasting burnt. I used to be into rebuildables but got lazy


----------



## alota

ilikepooters said:


> Anyone rocking a Freemax mesh pro? Quite liking mine with the quad coil, good value too, get over a month from a coil without it tasting burnt. I used to be into rebuildables but got lazy


Freemax!!!!i had one rebuildable many years ago. So still exists. How much the coils?


----------



## iFi audio

ilikepooters said:


> Anyone rocking a Freemax mesh pro? Quite liking mine with the quad coil, good value too, get over a month from a coil without it tasting burnt. I used to be into rebuildables but got lazy



Look way too fancy for my taste. Question: is Svoemesto still in the game?


----------



## ilikepooters

alota said:


> Freemax!!!!i had one rebuildable many years ago. So still exists. How much the coils?



Pack of 3 from £8-£15 depending on what type.

I get 3 of the quad coils for about £12 so maybe 14 euro.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Look way too fancy for my taste. Question: is Svoemesto still in the game?


Try this svoemesto.de


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Try this svoemesto.de



This I know. What's interesting is why this company hasn't released anything groundbreaking for a looong while. And they used to, Kayfun was my first rebuildable.


----------



## waveSounds (Feb 1, 2019)

I've returned to my Faclon and its triple mesh coils. Just couldn't get a build on the RTA that didn't spit and gurgle


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> This I know. What's interesting is why this company hasn't released anything groundbreaking for a looong while. And they used to, Kayfun was my first rebuildable.


i think the last is kayfun prime. the old age of the vape is pratically a small market. i had kayfun 4 clone. a bit complicated with the parts but i´ve enjoyed this atom like the atoms form greek modders


----------



## alota

waveSounds said:


> I've returned to my Faclon and its triple mesh coils. Just couldn't get a build on the RTA that didn't spit and gurgle


rebuild for me is a nightmare. i´m a nervous guy and  i don´t have patience fr rebuild. but with subohm vape, the premade coils are too expensive. i change cotton every 25 ml. and i´m in the limit


----------



## Deftone

alota said:


> rebuild for me is a nightmare. i´m a nervous guy and  i don´t have patience fr rebuild. but with subohm vape, the premade coils are too expensive. i change cotton every 25 ml. and i´m in the limit



Wow why every 25ml? seems a hassle.


----------



## alota

Deftone said:


> Wow why every 25ml? seems a hassle.


Due to the flavour that disappears. Some friends change cotton every 10-15 ml.


----------



## TrollDragon

alota said:


> rebuild for me is a nightmare. i´m a nervous guy and  i don´t have patience fr rebuild. but with subohm vape, the premade coils are too expensive. i change cotton every 25 ml. and i´m in the limit


That is a lot of work...
I put 300ml's through my Aromamizer Titan before a rebuild but I use Rayon instead of cotton. After 300ml's the coils were quite charred but the Rayon wick could have been rinsed off and used again.


----------



## alota

TrollDragon said:


> That is a lot of work...
> I put 300ml's through my Aromamizer Titan before a rebuild but I use Rayon instead of cotton. After 300ml's the coils were quite charred but the Rayon wick could have been rinsed off and used again.


300 ml.  Is too much. Rayon is different. I used in the past but i don't like. I change only the cotton. The coils every 100-200 ml.


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> i think the last is kayfun prime. the old age of the vape is pratically a small market. i had kayfun 4 clone. a bit complicated with the parts but i´ve enjoyed this atom like the atoms form greek modders



They were so innovative. The company seems to be off the radar it seems. I've enjoyed my Kayfun 4 clone as well.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> They were so innovative. The company seems to be off the radar it seems. I've enjoyed my Kayfun 4 clone as well.


indeed but the question in my opinion is in the past you had the modders with expensive products. today you buy chinese atomizer with great build quality, a lot of accessories and low price. for the price of an original kayfun or byleo atom or golden greek i´ll buy 5 chinese atomizers


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> indeed but the question in my opinion is in the past you had the modders with expensive products. today you buy chinese atomizer with great build quality, a lot of accessories and low price. for the price of an original kayfun or byleo atom or golden greek i´ll buy 5 chinese atomizers



I'd do the same thing today. Kayfun is what got me into rebuildables, it's a sentimet thing more than anything else I guess. Vape mail from FT is unbeatable


----------



## Deftone

iFi audio said:


> I'd do the same thing today. Kayfun is what got me into rebuildables, it's a sentimet thing more than anything else I guess. Vape mail from FT is unbeatable



So when are you going to be selling a iFi brand all in one vape?


----------



## iFi audio

Deftone said:


> So when are you going to be selling a iFi brand all in one vape?



I won't deny it, iFi vape hardware sounds like a plan.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> I won't deny it, iFi vape hardware sounds like a plan.


yes, an audiophile regulated mod LOL


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> yes, an audiophile regulated mod LOL



Hold my beer...


----------



## Deftone

A mod with linear power supply?


----------



## alota

Deftone said:


> A mod with linear power supply?


15 kg. of linear power supply LOL. needs a trolley


----------



## iFi audio

Deftone said:


> A mod with linear power supply?



And valves, let's not forget about valves!


----------



## Deftone

alota said:


> 15 kg. of linear power supply LOL. needs a trolley



transportable though!


----------



## waveSounds (Feb 9, 2019)

It's coming...







Features:

No leak, top fill - simply climb the ladder, unscrew the manhole cover and fill up to 500 litres of juice.
Dual temperature gauges.
Included 8010, green resin drip-tip.
Fires up to 20,000 watts.


----------



## taffy2207 (Feb 9, 2019)

I see you've gone big, go bigger (this is head-fi after all). There should be an 'se' version which you can drive, just saying.

EDIT then an 'se mkII' which you can fly.

EDIT 2 then a 'Massdrop EDITION X' Black with Gold Alloy wheels and Sports bodykit.

EDIT 3. then.... Actually I think I'll shut up now


----------



## alota

waveSounds said:


> It's coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahah man you made me smiling for the weekend


----------



## alota

Blue velvet in black suit aka Heisenberg


----------



## Deftone

waveSounds said:


> It's coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha this is great.


----------



## CoryGillmore

Guys has anyone considered using dual 18650 batteries in a portable headphone amp/dac? I mean if they can handle short bursts of 200+ watts then it seems continuous 1w of output at 32ohms shouldn't be unfeasible, right? Maybe this is wrong as can be, I don't know much about batteries and resistance etc, someone educate me! Why don't we see 18650 batteries in portable audio?


----------



## alota

CoryGillmore said:


> Guys has anyone considered using dual 18650 batteries in a portable headphone amp/dac? I mean if they can handle short bursts of 200+ watts then it seems continuous 1w of output at 32ohms shouldn't be unfeasible, right? Maybe this is wrong as can be, I don't know much about batteries and resistance etc, someone educate me! Why don't we see 18650 batteries in portable audio?


Chord hugo


----------



## CoryGillmore

alota said:


> Chord hugo


Oh damn really?! How does it fare? Has it caught on? Were they the first and only? How many batteries? Are they running in series or parallel? Is there a specific brand of batteries they recommend? What batteries does it come with?


----------



## CoryGillmore

Here's the Chord Hugo batteries: 2x Rechargeable custom Enix Energies 3.7v 9.6Wh Li-ion (lithium-ion (2600mAh) batteries

Very interesting


----------



## alota

CoryGillmore said:


> Here's the Chord Hugo batteries: 2x Rechargeable custom Enix Energies 3.7v 9.6Wh Li-ion (lithium-ion (2600mAh) batteries
> 
> Very interesting


right. when i had the hugo, i had the same curiosity. if i remember correctly the henix has the wires soldered. you imagine the hugo TT with 4 batteries and two 100.000 microfarad capacitors
just for curiosity see this amplifier with 4 18650 batteries https://eu.abyss-headphones.com/col...io-fully-balanced-battery-headphone-amplifier
i think that, in our days, with 8650 batteries and smps it is stubborn to continue with large toroidal and linear power supply


----------



## iFi audio

waveSounds said:


> It's coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww and you let our top secret project out of the top secret bag! Shame on you! How did you know? Who told you? Do we have spies in our company?!?


----------



## alota

VAPEIA Vape Intelligence Agency. This people is dangerous


----------



## iFi audio

@alota you've made one of our crew VERY HAPPY!

 

Aldo sent to us these two fine atomizers of his and in perfect shape just like that, with no questions asked or strings attached. Kudos, sir! Such acts are the reason why the HF community is what it is.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> @alota you've made one of our crew VERY HAPPY!
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo sent to us these two fine atomizers of his and in perfect shape just like that, with no questions asked or strings attached. Kudos, sir! Such acts are the reason why the HF community is what it is.


Well...enjoy Sir


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Well...enjoy Sir



Clouds from Zeus are a bit muted vs Ammit, but holy cow this thing hasn't leaked a drop and I have no idea what would I have to do to see one. What a pleasant quality of life improvement!


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Clouds from Zeus are a bit muted vs Ammit, but holy cow this thing hasn't leaked a drop and I have no idea what would I have to do to see one. What a pleasant quality of life improvement!


Indeed. For outdoor use is fantastic. Now i have 4 for outdoor. Obs engine I and II and two zeus dual. I have grear problems to make a decent setup for zeus dual. Honestly i don't know why. It's my black sheep of vape. Yesterday i ordered the new zeus x. Will see...


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

any of you guys out there using a billet box?


----------



## alota

Uncle00Jesse said:


> any of you guys out there using a billet box?


One guy has one. Scroll back few pages


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Indeed. For outdoor use is fantastic. Now i have 4 for outdoor. Obs engine I and II and two zeus dual. I have grear problems to make a decent setup for zeus dual. Honestly i don't know why. It's my black sheep of vape. Yesterday i ordered the new zeus x. Will see...



Good luck. that Ammit you've sent is a blast. No leaks at all, quite the improvement in comparison to my 25. Perhaps mine was faulty from the start.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Good luck. that Ammit you've sent is a blast. No leaks at all, quite the improvement in comparison to my 25. Perhaps mine was faulty from the start.


Told you LOL


----------



## TrollDragon

Uncle00Jesse said:


> any of you guys out there using a billet box?


I have a TRVP'ed out Authentic.











Running the EUC Ceramic (coil on the left) coils in it now with the A-Tank and Atlantis adapter.  Billet Box RBAs like the VapeShell, Insider or Exocet are a PiTA for maintenance, I'm getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## alota

@TrollDragon really nice


----------



## alota

To a vape's friends. Ken Ishiwata and i in Lisbon


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> To a vape's friends. Ken Ishiwata and i in Lisbon



He's one entertaining human being


----------



## alota (Mar 3, 2019)

iFi audio said:


> He's one entertaining human being


yes but he does not laugh much LOL
p.s.: in the audioshow i saw some ifi stuffs but, sadly, only in static mode


----------



## Shroomalistic

My baby,  35mm Voltrove,  Modcrate Build Frame with NLPWM board and a 14.8v 2250 Maxamp Lipo


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> yes but he does not laugh much LOL



No, he doesn't


----------



## iFi audio

Shroomalistic said:


> My baby,  35mm Voltrove,  Modcrate Build Frame with NLPWM board and a 14.8v 2250 Maxamp Lipo



It's on the clunky side a bit, is it?


----------



## Shroomalistic

its big,  but it lasts me all day.  I have small ones too but dont use them.  I bounce between my 30mm voltrove on a dna 250c and the 35mm voltrove.  I also have a 41mm voltrove on a custom pwm box i built.


----------



## alota

Shroomalistic said:


> its big,  but it lasts me all day.  I have small ones too but dont use them.  I bounce between my 30mm voltrove on a dna 250c and the 35mm voltrove.  I also have a 41mm voltrove on a custom pwm box i built.


I did not know voltrove. I saw the site. Impressive!!!


----------



## alota

Double impact


----------



## alota

Seems this version resolves the problems of original zeus dual


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Seems this version resolves the problems of original zeus dual



Lotsa hype around this one recently, hmm. Taste is better than from Zeus?


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Lotsa hype around this one recently, hmm. Taste is better than from Zeus?


from a first contact i say yes but i try more. and is really compact design


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> from a first contact i say yes but i try more. and is really compact design



Yup, more and more people with this one out there on the street. Looks good, but Zeus is hard to beat in this aspect.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Yup, more and more people with this one out there on the street. Looks good, but Zeus is hard to beat in this aspect.


I'm thinking to replace my old zeus dual but too much money


----------



## alota

@iFi audio Hi mate, today first full day with zeus x. the flavour is amazing(i have compared the same liquid in zeus and in anither atom for home use), really. but this atomizer has more positive things like compact design, compared to the older model, better deck extremely better compared to older model. i´m a magician of rebuild and i prefere atomizers easy to use. Honestly with older zeus dual i lost entire days with rebuild. it´s an atomizer extremely
annoying. i saw a lot of review on youtube and i´m sure that 70% of this people took a burn in the throat. in the end i ordered another one and i will retire the older zeus.
more:if I hadn't spent with other atomizers in my house, I would think of a monothematic collection LOL


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

AudioScream said:


> Inhaling nicotine in water vapor instead of smoke, Much safer than smoking and tastes better.



There is no screw*g way that vaping is safer than regular smoking at all. https://mphdegree.usc.edu/blog/understanding-the-implications-of-vaping-and-e-cigarettes/
I'm lucky that I'm allergic to all forms of smoking as well as drugs...


----------



## iFi audio (Apr 2, 2019)

The Socialist Nerd said:


> There is no screw*g way that vaping is safer than regular smoking at all.



Agreed to teenagers getting into vaping. But health wise yes, vaping is in fact far safer than regular smoking. Have you by any chance read what this article you linked is all about? Plus, it only partially tackles vaping, it misses a lot of key points and is quite misleading in many other.



alota said:


> @iFi audio Hi mate, today first full day with zeus x. the flavour is amazing(i have compared the same liquid in zeus and in anither atom for home use), really. but this atomizer has more positive things like compact design, compared to the older model, better deck extremely better compared to older model. i´m a magician of rebuild and i prefere atomizers easy to use. Honestly with older zeus dual i lost entire days with rebuild. it´s an atomizer extremely
> annoying. i saw a lot of review on youtube and i´m sure that 70% of this people took a burn in the throat. in the end i ordered another one and i will retire the older zeus.
> more:if I hadn't spent with other atomizers in my house, I would think of a monothematic collection LOL



Thanks, that's what I wanted to hear! Onto my shopping list this small critter goes then!


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

iFi audio said:


> Agreed to teenagers getting into vaping. But health wise yes, vaping is in fact far safer than regular smoking. Have you by any chance read what this article you linked is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's what I wanted to hear! Onto my shopping list this small critter goes then!



As a former epidemiologist I definitely can say that either option isn't recommended to teenagers. I definitely can speak from experience that all that cash used for vaping or smoking can be allocated for hi-fi equipment which isn't cheap by any means... plus the long-term health effects aren't that great so the patient is paying twice, once for the vaping equipment and second for the health bills resultant.


----------



## alota

The Socialist Nerd said:


> There is no screw*g way that vaping is safer than regular smoking at all. https://mphdegree.usc.edu/blog/understanding-the-implications-of-vaping-and-e-cigarettes/
> I'm lucky that I'm allergic to all forms of smoking as well as drugs...


pity you are not allergic to this thread


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Agreed to teenagers getting into vaping. But health wise yes, vaping is in fact far safer than regular smoking. Have you by any chance read what this article you linked is all about? Plus, it only partially tackles vaping, it misses a lot of key points and is quite misleading in many other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's what I wanted to hear! Onto my shopping list this small critter goes then!


i read an error in my post. I´m not a magician of rebuiild LOL


----------



## iFi audio (Apr 2, 2019)

The Socialist Nerd said:


> health effects aren't that great



I haven't had a single cig for 7 years now, my nic intake is either 0 or 3mg, I feel far better and am healthier now than when I smoked. Plus, I haven't developed a  single issue with my health due to vaping.



The Socialist Nerd said:


> so the patient is paying twice, once for the vaping equipment and second for the health bills resultant.



You have to have a patient first. I know dozens of people into vaping and not a single one of them developed health issues due to this activity. The most drastic cases of health issues in this hobby are related to improperly used batteries, which can blow up.



The Socialist Nerd said:


> definitely can speak from experience that all that cash used for vaping or smoking can be allocated



Apologies, but that's irrelevant for a person (me and many others) who smoked a pack a day for 10+ years and thanks to vaping stopped from one day to another. Besides, everyone spends money as he or she wishes to. Let's leave other peoples' wallets out of the equation please.

You've missed the major point: as far as cancerous substances go, hence the riskiest factor of them all, vaping is incomparable to smoking. Vaping cost is in my case about 4 times smaller than when I was a regular smoker.


----------



## Deftone

The Socialist Nerd said:


> As a former epidemiologist I definitely can say that either option isn't recommended to teenagers. I definitely can speak from experience that all that cash used for vaping or smoking can be allocated for hi-fi equipment which isn't cheap by any means... plus the long-term health effects aren't that great so the patient is paying twice, once for the vaping equipment and second for the health bills resultant.



Come on man dont start, just leave people to do as they wish. People enjoy vaping, it gets them off the cigs, they feel healthier and nicotine is just about as safe as caffeine.


----------



## TrollDragon

The Socialist Nerd said:


> There is no screw*g way that vaping is safer than regular smoking at all. https://mphdegree.usc.edu/blog/understanding-the-implications-of-vaping-and-e-cigarettes/
> I'm lucky that I'm allergic to all forms of smoking as well as drugs...



Please don't post that crap as gospel...

You do know that Adam Leventhal is one of the FDA/NIH funded authors who furthered the hype on a terribly designed and irreconcilably biased study that deceitfully insinuated e-cigs are gateways to cigarettes.


----------



## iFi audio

TrollDragon said:


> Please don't post that crap as gospel...



Even if so, from what we can tell, our filters here are as thick as it goes...


----------



## paradoxper

Closing in on the end. Maybe.

AK Mods ION


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> Closing in on the end. Maybe.
> 
> AK Mods ION



Looks great! Wood, right?


----------



## paradoxper

iFi audio said:


> Looks great! Wood, right?


Yes. Honduran Rosewood Burl.


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> Yes. Honduran Rosewood Burl.



That's a really great mod. Like, really really.


----------



## paradoxper

iFi audio said:


> That's a really great mod. Like, really really.



Thank you.

I think it's equivocal to my stable. I've still a few tricks left.


----------



## alota

paradoxper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think it's equivocal to my stable. I've still a few tricks left.


you confirm everytime that you are the esthete of the vape.


----------



## paradoxper (May 9, 2019)

alota said:


> you confirm everytime that you are the esthete of the vape.


 Haha. Thank you.

More to come.


----------



## alota

paradoxper said:


> Haha. Thank you.
> 
> More to come.


So you made your box?fantastic


----------



## paradoxper

alota said:


> So you made your box?fantastic



Not by my hands. Leave that to the wonderfully talented woodworkers.

ION:


----------



## alota

paradoxper said:


> Not by my hands. Leave that to the wonderfully talented woodworkers.
> 
> ION:


I presume this atom is with mesh?


----------



## paradoxper

alota said:


> I presume this atom is with mesh?


NextGen. Most definitely. Although everyone is losing their coo-coo minds over the Integra.


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> Haha. Thank you.
> 
> More to come.



Really awesome job. Like, really!


----------



## DRuM

Hi guys. My new shiny toys. I haven't built the coil yet or vaped with the mod yet, just wanted to do some photos. I love the strong magnet battery door, it just snaps into place, no adjustment needed. Quite weighty, nice and small, though not quite as small as my reuleaux gen3.


----------



## iFi audio

DRuM said:


> Hi guys. My new shiny toys. I haven't built the coil yet or vaped with the mod yet, just wanted to do some photos. I love the strong magnet battery door, it just snaps into place, no adjustment needed. Quite weighty, nice and small, though not quite as small as my reuleaux gen3.



Ulala, Zeus! The new one is significantly better though. I vape this one you have, the latest version and the recently acquired OFRF Gear is a flavour beast.


----------



## paradoxper

Closing in on the end. it's so sweet now.


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> Closing in on the end. it's so sweet now.



Lovely work, truly.


----------



## paradoxper

Onslaught II


----------



## alota

paradoxper said:


> Onslaught II


you need a big belt cowboy style


----------



## paradoxper

alota said:


> you need a big belt cowboy style


LOL. I may just drop my pants altogether.


----------



## alota

paradoxper said:


> LOL. I may just drop my pants altogether.


attention to those around you


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> Onslaught II



Geez, how many of these do you have?!?


----------



## paradoxper

iFi audio said:


> Geez, how many of these do you have?!?



The count to HRB does not exist!


----------



## goatkidbaahcity

Any recommendations for a strong mint flavored vg juice? Something similar to tangiers cane mint hookah tobacco, if anybody here has tried that


----------



## alota

goatkidbaahcity said:


> Any recommendations for a strong mint flavored vg juice? Something similar to tangiers cane mint hookah tobacco, if anybody here has tried that


My favourite strong mint is heisemberg. You buy the flavour to mix with vg base


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> The count to HRB does not exist!



Alright that seems fair enough


----------



## Deftone

Anyone actually damaged headphones from heavy sub ohm vaping?


----------



## iFi audio

Deftone said:


> Anyone actually damaged headphones from heavy sub ohm vaping?



I have no idea how that would be possible. However my car's windows are covered with oily fog alike residue, which is PITA especially in winter.


----------



## paradoxper

Deftone said:


> Anyone actually damaged headphones from heavy sub ohm vaping?



You'll likely only have issues with electrostatic headphones.


----------



## Deftone

iFi audio said:


> I have no idea how that would be possible. However my car's windows are covered with oily fog alike residue, which is PITA especially in winter.



Neither do i but i also noticed thick oily residue on my windows and surfaces from when i used to sub ohm. No concern for me now i just use a little nautilus 2. I just wondered if that residue could do any harm to drivers.


----------



## iFi audio

Deftone said:


> Neither do i but i also noticed thick oily residue on my windows and surfaces from when i used to sub ohm. No concern for me now i just use a little nautilus 2. I just wondered if that residue could do any harm to drivers.



My bet is that's very unlikely. We haven't heard about any grim accident of the sort yet, haven't we? And hopefully we won't!


----------



## alota

Depends on liquid too. Vg releases more fat compared to pg


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Vg releases more fat compared to pg



True that, denser clouds.


----------



## Deftone

alota said:


> Depends on liquid too. Vg releases more fat compared to pg



I dont get greasy windows with 60/40


----------



## alota

Deftone said:


> I dont get greasy windows with 60/40


Sure. I use usually 60/40 too. I don't like too much vg


----------



## iFi audio

Deftone said:


> I dont get greasy windows with 60/40



It's not grease but slight fog alike residue. With 50/50 I'm having it.


----------



## taffy2207 (Jul 22, 2019)

Just curious, has anyone tried the Aspire Pro Mesh coils in the original Cleito  or a variant?

EDIT nvm I ordered 2 boxes of them, I guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## NZtechfreak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ooh, Vape-Fi!


----------



## alota

@NZtechfreak your squonk box in first picture seems from marvel universe. Awesome


----------



## NZtechfreak

alota said:


> @NZtechfreak your squonk box in first picture seems from marvel universe. Awesome



Thanks! I had wanted a hybrid stab in bright and dark green and about half wood grain basically forever, so when I saw it come up I jumped on it.


----------



## TrollDragon

Awesome collection there @NZtechfreak, love the Gloomtem.


----------



## iFi audio

NZtechfreak said:


> Ooh, Vape-Fi!



That's A LOT of hardware!


----------



## NZtechfreak

iFi audio said:


> That's A LOT of hardware!



No doubt. I'm mostly MTL, but I enjoy chilling with some restricted DL RDAs in the evening. Most consistent thing across all of them is a strong preference for Dicodes chips.


----------



## iFi audio

NZtechfreak said:


> No doubt. I'm mostly MTL, but I enjoy chilling with some restricted DL RDAs in the evening. Most consistent thing across all of them is a strong preference for Dicodes chips.



MTL here likewise. I run almost exclusively with Gear RTA these days. Solid small bugger, fabulous flavour, easy to build and the only 'con' is a small tank. Other than that, I honestly can't complain.


----------



## alota

Still exists dicodes?


----------



## NZtechfreak

alota said:


> Still exists dicodes?



Still exists, and still the best!


----------



## iFi audio

NZtechfreak said:


> Still exists, and still the best!



Stuff they have on their site looks really good!


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Stuff they have on their site looks really good!


Dicodes made solid products bit more oriented to mtl atomizers imho


----------



## NZtechfreak (Jul 26, 2019)

alota said:


> Dicodes made solid products bit more oriented to mtl atomizers imho



There are quite a few Dicodes devices when you include those incorporating their chips. They now make a single 2x650 mod too, for those who need more power for DL purposes. Other Dicodes devices include Hellfire Shadow squonk, the Submonkey one pictured amongst mine (its a regulated 18650 squonk basically as small as a mech), The Tiny (another squonk), the Yogs E-Pipe (pictured in my post also). Most are fine for purposes beyond MTL, not super high watts vaping, but drippers and squonks running on single coils all doable.


----------



## NZtechfreak

My Hellfire Shadow, not pictured in the dump above.


----------



## alota

NZtechfreak said:


> There are quite a few Dicodes devices when you include those incorporating their chips. They now make a single 2x650 mod too, for those who need more power for DL purposes. Other Dicodes devices include Hellfire Shadow squonk, the Submonkey one pictured amongst mine (its a regulated 18650 squonk basically as small as a mech), The Tiny (another squonk), the Yogs E-Pipe (pictured in my post also). Most are fine for purposes beyond MTL, not super high watts vaping, but drippers and squonks running on single coils all doable.


I remember dicodes from the past. Was and probably is the best chip. Never bought because my empty wallet LOL. I had only an used provari(rip). For my actual vape i use mods with three 18650. My watt range is around 85-95 watt.


----------



## iFi audio

NZtechfreak said:


> My Hellfire Shadow, not pictured in the dump above.



What's the build inside of that atty?


----------



## NZtechfreak

iFi audio said:


> What's the build inside of that atty?



I only build on SS as I'm almost exclusively temp control, my standard build for RDL is single coil fused clapton ~0.4-0.5ohm, SS316L, 30g core wires, 38 outer wrap, I forget how many wraps (~8/9 I think) as it's been a while since I built as I still have a stockpile from last build session and some purchased ones.

For MTL I'm simple round wire SS316L 28g, 8/9 wraps 0.75ohm.


----------



## iFi audio

NZtechfreak said:


> I only build on SS as I'm almost exclusively temp control, my standard build for RDL is single coil fused clapton ~0.4-0.5ohm, SS316L, 30g core wires, 38 outer wrap, I forget how many wraps (~8/9 I think) as it's been a while since I built as I still have a stockpile from last build session and some purchased ones.
> 
> For MTL I'm simple round wire SS316L 28g, 8/9 wraps 0.75ohm.



Thanks. Makes sense. I wouldn't go below 0.4 too.


----------



## NZtechfreak

iFi audio said:


> Thanks. Makes sense. I wouldn't go below 0.4 too.



Agreed, the sweet spot for me for single 18650 squonks, still good performance in terms of vapour and flavour, but atty stays cool enough and doesn't smash batteries too badly.


----------



## iFi audio

NZtechfreak said:


> cool enough and doesn't smash batteries too badly.



That's the important bit. Clouds will happen anyway, right?


----------



## alota

My new atomizer. Vandy vape kylin. Mesh coil. Good flavour and 100-120 ml. with the same cotton. Easy to build


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> My new atomizer. Vandy vape kylin. Mesh coil. Good flavour and 100-120 ml. with the same cotton. Easy to build



Almost pulling my trigger on this one. Heard good things about it!


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Almost pulling my trigger on this one. Heard good things about it!


The atomizer is inexpensive and you buy premade coil or a roll of mesh. You find the premade cotton too


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> premade coil



Yeah, these days I wouldn't roll my own coils, I won't make something as fancy as those premade fused Claptons and alike.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Yeah, these days I wouldn't roll my own coils, I won't make something as fancy as those premade fused Claptons and alike.


this rta is easiest in every direction i think we are similar...meaning no patience for coil, cotton, etc. etc.


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> no patience for coil, cotton, etc. etc.



No patience at all


----------



## taffy2207 (Aug 18, 2019)

@paradoxper  was ahead of the curve on the Mesh thing. I can't believe the difference between mesh and normal coils / SS Coils. Smooth hits, bags of flavour (even flavour) and really good saturation. I bought loads of stuff for building my own coils. I may retire them before even using them lol. It'd suck building with Raynauds anyway. Battery life sucks now and I'm going through E Juice like Air despite being a light vaper but I guess that's the trade off.


----------



## iFi audio

taffy2207 said:


> @paradoxper was ahead of the curve on the Mesh thing. I can't believe the difference between mesh and normal coils / SS Coils. Smooth hits, bags of flavour (even flavour) and really good saturation. I bought loads of stuff for building my own coils. I may retire them before even using them lol. It'd suck building with Raynauds anyway. Battery life sucks now and I'm going through E Juice like Air despite being a light vaper but I guess that's the trade off.



When I started vaping many years ago, my first serious purchase was Kraken RTA with mesh rolled as far as I remember. I ditched this quickly and moved to Kayfun.


----------



## alota

One more kylin in the family. Found in Spain for 22€. So much flavour


----------



## alota

The coil


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> One more kylin in the family. Found in Spain for 22€. So much flavour



Really cool finish to htis one. Looks better than plain silver/black.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Really cool finish to htis one. Looks better than plain silver/black.


Indeed. It´s fashion vape


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Indeed. It´s fashion vape



Fair enough, your purchase is now officially justified and certified


----------



## Redcarmoose

Time to take a break. 
6 dead and 450 cases of vape respiratory issues investigated by US CDC. It’s an epidemic. 

https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/www....eath-linked-lung-illness-190910163428087.html


----------



## alota

Redcarmoose said:


> Time to take a break.
> 6 dead and 450 cases of vape respiratory issues investigated by US CDC. It’s an epidemic.
> 
> https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/www....eath-linked-lung-illness-190910163428087.html


why only in Knasa? now Philip Morris will sell more cigarettes. Big coincidence


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 11, 2019)

alota said:


> why only in Knasa? now Philip Morris will sell more cigarettes. Big coincidence



It’s been noted in 33 different states, one territory? 
https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/www....-now-know-about-the-vaping-linked-illness/amp


----------



## NZtechfreak (Sep 11, 2019)

These cases are related to illegal black market THC cartridges, nothing whatsoever to do with vaping in any usual sense of the word. I'm a GP (family physician to those stateside) and it was obvious from the get-go that these were not related to normal vaping. We have hundreds of millions of people-years of vape exposure and we've never seen anything like this, any doctor or scientist with half a brain and a willingness to use it would have immediately suspected something else at play here. The CDC has significantly failed to protect public health in their fervour to tie this to normal e-cigarette use, even the FDA managed to more accurately report on this.

https://tobaccoanalysis.blogspot.com/2019/09/cdcs-obfuscation-of-link-between.html?m=1


----------



## Redcarmoose

NZtechfreak said:


> These cases are related to illegal black market THC cartridges, nothing whatsoever to do with vaping in any usual sense of the word. I'm a GP (family physician to those stateside) and it was obvious from the get-go that these were not related to normal vaping. We have hundreds of millions of people-years of vape exposure and we've never seen anything like this, any doctor or scientist with half a brain and a willingness to use it would have immediately suspected something else at play here. The CDC has significantly failed to protect public health in their fervour to tie this to normal e-cigarette use, even the FDA managed to more accurately report on this.
> 
> https://tobaccoanalysis.blogspot.com/2019/09/cdcs-obfuscation-of-link-between.html?m=1



They do say that. But then the news coalesces the two together, as noted with CNN? 
https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/amp....lth/vaping-outbreak-2019-explainer/index.html


----------



## taffy2207 (Sep 11, 2019)

NZtechfreak said:


> These cases are related to illegal black market THC cartridges, nothing whatsoever to do with vaping in any usual sense of the word. I'm a GP (family physician to those stateside) and it was obvious from the get-go that these were not related to normal vaping. We have hundreds of millions of people-years of vape exposure and we've never seen anything like this, any doctor or scientist with half a brain and a willingness to use it would have immediately suspected something else at play here. The CDC has significantly failed to protect public health in their fervour to tie this to normal e-cigarette use, even the FDA managed to more accurately report on this.
> 
> https://tobaccoanalysis.blogspot.com/2019/09/cdcs-obfuscation-of-link-between.html?m=1



Yup, mostly to do with THC and pretty much nothing to do with regular vaping. Unfortunately, Trump is hopping on the ban bandwagon :-

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/11/tru...tte-policy-amid-outbreak-of-lung-disease.html



Redcarmoose said:


> They do say that. But then the news coalesces the two together, as noted with CNN?
> https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/amp....lth/vaping-outbreak-2019-explainer/index.html



(CNN)A sixth person in the United States has died from lung disease related to vaping, Kansas health officials said Tuesday. *The woman was older than 50 and had a history of health problems.* She became seriously ill shortly after she started using e-cigarettes and her symptoms progressed rapidly.* It's not clear what type of vaping products she used*, the Kansas Department of Health and Environment said.

The federal investigation into the link between vaping and severe lung illnesses is ongoing and *has not identified a cause**,* but all reported cases have indicated the use of e-cigarette products and* some patients have reported using e-cigarettes containing cannabinoid products, such as THC.

New York health officials said last week that extremely high levels of the chemical vitamin E acetate were found in nearly all cannabis-containing vaping products that were analyzed as part of the investigation. At least one vape product containing this chemical has been linked to each person who fell ill and submitted a product for testing in the state.

Vitamin E acetate is now "a key focus" of the state's investigation into the illnesses, the New York Department of Health said. Some of the products that have been found to contain vitamin E acetate are candy-flavored vapes.
*
It's just the usual monthly scare story attack on Vaping. I don't vape THC or Candy flavours (I make  my own E-Juice). I'm good . At this point it's all subjecture, nothing more


----------



## NZtechfreak

Redcarmoose said:


> They do say that. But then the news coalesces the two together, as noted with CNN?
> https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/amp....lth/vaping-outbreak-2019-explainer/index.html



Yes, media's reporting has been poor. We should have moved early to differentiate e-cannabis use from vaping by giving it a different name, that's part of the problem here. Amongst dual-users in the affected patients testing of their nicotine containing products has been unremarkable. The last I heard listening to an interview with a toxicologist 80% of the cases had been linked with the THC products, I know that in the first state with large numbers of cases the use of these is illegal so it doesn't surprise me that some of the teenagers are not admitted using e-cannabis (and of course the black market will have arisen there due to that).


----------



## alota

for me we are at the fruit. tried in every way to destroy the vape. and they are succeeding very well


----------



## iFi audio

If death cases involve bad usage of devices, namely batteries blown up, and *not* vapor inhalation itself, I truly don't care. But once there's some valid basis for vapor harmful to our lungs etc., then I'll rethink my addiction. However, I agree that vaping stuff should be subject to some legit certifications, not companies on big tobacco's payroll.


----------



## NZtechfreak (Sep 11, 2019)

As a doctor who vapes, and a member of the governments Technical Expert Advisory Committee on e-cigarettes, I follow studies closely. At present I have seen nothing to make me reverse my position that whatever harms we eventually find are attributable to vaping, they will be significantly less than the harms of smoking tobacco. Being a doctor I am lead by the evidence, and if and when convincing evidence of significant harms (comparable to smoking) arises then my stance will change. In the UK the Royal College of Physicians will no doubt do the same if said evidence is found, they also have yet to alter course.


----------



## iFi audio

NZtechfreak said:


> As a doctor who vapes, and a member of the governments Technical Expert Advisory Committee on e-cigarettes, I follow studies closely. At present I have seen nothing to make me reverse my position that whatever harms we eventually find are attributable to vaping, they will be significantly less than the harms of smoking tobacco. Being a doctor I am lead by the evidence, and if and when convincing evidence of significant harms (comparable to smoking) arises then my stance will change. In the UK the Royal College of Physicians will no doubt do the same if said evidence is found, they also have yet to alter course.



This made my vaping day this much better. Thank you!


----------



## NZtechfreak

iFi audio said:


> This made my vaping day this much better. Thank you!



Thank you for saying so, that made my day better too (our government has announced plans to ban flavours, in direct contravention of the advice of the advisory committee, and we're in the midst of a badly managed measles outbreak that has had a devastating effect on my clinical workload, so anything that brightens my day is welcomed).


----------



## alota

I feel obliged to say something. for me vape was only chance to leave tobacco and cigarettes. from 2014 i have diminished nicotine from 12 mg/ml to 1.5. in my fridge i have last 200 ml. of nicotine´s concentrate. after this i will end with nicotine(and vape?). but too many people  are using the vape distorting the original purpose and bringing it all to the maximum excesses. of course all this hurts the vape. i´m sure I'm sure the vape will disappear soon


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> i´m sure I'm sure the vape will disappear soon



It might, sadly for reasons related not to this activity per se but the fact that big tobacco is loosing money from one year to another. Vaping was my only way to quit smoking once my kid was born. Without it I'd probably be on cigs even today. But I won't lie, to not vape at all is something that's on my mind too.


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> It might, sadly for reasons related not to this activity per se but the fact that big tobacco is loosing money from one year to another. Vaping was my only way to quit smoking once my kid was born. Without it I'd probably be on cigs even today. But I won't lie, to not vape at all is something that's on my mind too.


Agree 100%


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Agree 100%



I already feel the day is getting closer and closer, even though I enjoy vaping A LOT(a).


----------



## alota

Fellow vapers of head-fi. I have two zeus dual to offer for free. I ship to europe. Are pratically new and one drip-tip is unused. So if anyone is interested" send me a message


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Fellow vapers of head-fi. I have two zeus dual to offer for free. I ship to europe. Are pratically new and one drip-tip is unused. So if anyone is interested" send me a message



I own this one, bought it several months ago. But I appreciate the gesture. Really cool stuff!


----------



## TrollDragon

alota said:


> Fellow vapers of head-fi. I have two zeus dual to offer for free. I ship to europe. Are pratically new and one drip-tip is unused. So if anyone is interested" send me a message


Not for me but very generous of you. 
Kudos!


----------



## alota

Kylin family LOL


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Kylin family LOL



Why have you so many of them  ?


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Why have you so many of them  ?


i changed all mine atomizers. i had around 10 with traditional coil. so now i have 7 kylin with mesh. i like to change flavour frequently.
Kylin semplified a lot my vaper´s life. before was a continuous maintenance. now rarely i change cotton or coil.the flavour is a little bit better but yu consider that the airflow is on the top.
probably, a mesh atom with bottom airflow has stunning flavour. about hit, traditional atom wins


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> Kylin



Have you compared this to Gear RTA by any chance?


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Have you compared this to Gear RTA by any chance?


No sorry. I don' t know this


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> No sorry. I don' t know this



All good, enjoy your Kylin collection!


----------



## citral23

alota said:


> I feel obliged to say something. for me vape was only chance to leave tobacco and cigarettes. from 2014 i have diminished nicotine from 12 mg/ml to 1.5. in my fridge i have last 200 ml. of nicotine´s concentrate. after this i will end with nicotine(and vape?). but too many people  are using the vape distorting the original purpose and bringing it all to the maximum excesses. of course all this hurts the vape. i´m sure I'm sure the vape will disappear soon



Same story, and what's interesting, is that each time I would reduce nicotine, I would naturally vape less liquid each day after a few days of getting used to it.

At the end I cutted 3mg down to 1, and within a week I was vaping half of what I used to at 3mg. So don't be afraid to cut down, it's easy.

Still had stress and bad sleep quality issues, was waking up every morning really tired despite sleeping 8/9 hours, and had anxiety issues while driving to work.

Stopping completely nicotine has sorted this out, I need less sleep now and wake up refreshed and ready for the day, and feel good driving again. 

Nicotine is a poison after all... People think it's harmless but it's psychoactive and can have strange effects.

I would advise to prepare this by giving up slowly on excitants the weeks before (tea, coffee, alcohol) to better manage the quitting nicotine part without making it too hard on oneself.

After a few months I can have a few beers and a coffee when I like without feeling a hard craving. Getting drunk is a very dangerous business tho still...

Good luck.


----------



## alota

citral23 said:


> Same story, and what's interesting, is that each time I would reduce nicotine, I would naturally vape less liquid each day after a few days of getting used to it.
> 
> At the end I cutted 3mg down to 1, and within a week I was vaping half of what I used to at 3mg. So don't be afraid to cut down, it's easy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your experience. Now sometimes it is complicated but i'm discovering a new vape and i appreciate more flavour. Next year i end my reserve of nicotine so i'll go to 0


----------



## iFi audio

citral23 said:


> Nicotine is a poison after all... People think it's harmless but it's psychoactive and can have strange effects.



Exactly. I started from 12mg and after some six years or so 3mg is too much. I cut down to 2 and am happy, but at the same time trying to figure out whether it's time to quit vaping.


----------



## citral23

I came to a point in my life I was tired of carrying my mod, batteries, doing new liquids when needed, rebuilding... I was like "are you sure it's recreative? Don't you have the feeling deep inside you're a slave?".

2 to 3 days of physical discomfort was all it took, after that it's "only" in the brain, which is not to say it's easy, but it's not hard either. More time for hobbies, less distractions, more freedom, only had to put it to good use whenever a small craving came, and before you know it you go to bed one day and realize you haven't thought of it the whole day.


----------



## iFi audio

citral23 said:


> but it's not hard either



Nowhere near as hard as other stuff people are addicted to. Brain thing mainly as you said, fully agreed.


----------



## alota

yes, the brain is the most powerful tool. even the beginning with the vape needed a great mental discipline. finally close to 50 years i am beginning to understand how this tool is used LOL


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> i am beginning to understand how this tool is used LOL



Some folks won't ever get how it should be used!


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Some folks won't ever get how it should be used!


ahahahahahah you are so right!!!!


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> ahahahahahah you are so right!!!!





Speaking vaping stuff, have you or any good fellow in here truly considered ditching it completely?


----------



## alota

iFi audio said:


> Speaking vaping stuff, have you or any good fellow in here truly considered ditching it completely?


In 5 years of vape, recently i found one guy. He left vape. But i don' t remember who is


----------



## paradoxper

Minority here. 

I've quit vaping. I believe I've endured 4 months thus far.


----------



## iFi audio

alota said:


> In 5 years of vape, recently i found one guy. He left vape. But i don' t remember who is



Yeah, I don't know a single perso who'd quit vaping. But I do many who got back to regular cigs :/



paradoxper said:


> I believe I've endured 4 months thus far.



Good for you, keep it up!


----------



## citral23

Apart from myself, all the people I know who quit vaping got back to cigs :/

I however have 2 good friends who quitted cigs, and have absolutely 0 craving and 0 intention to even think about starting again, 1 very quickly and the other one after a few years.

So yes, those do exist, and people don't remain unhappy ex-smokers their whole life contrary to popular belief. The bereavement is the key.


----------



## iFi audio

citral23 said:


> I however have 2 good friends who quitted cigs, and have absolutely 0 craving and 0 intention to even think about starting again,



That's good to hear, I'm truly happy if I hear about another person who managed to beat cigs without going with anything else in exchange.


----------



## alota

Warning to fellow vapers about full moon flavours. Most of them are really good in term of flavours. But they destroy quickly coils and cotton


----------



## ThEvil0nE




----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


>


----------



## corgifall

iFi audio said:


> Speaking vaping stuff, have you or any good fellow in here truly considered ditching it completely?


I vaped for like 4-5 years straight. Only did 3mg and I was a "vape on the way to work, during breaks and lunch, then chain vape all day at home" vaper. I wanted something smaller than my giant mod so I went with a small smok rpm. The 3mg didn't feel as strong but for the portability I just dealt with it. When I decided to quit I went like 1.5 for a few weeks and then zero for another few weeks. Then I ran out of juice and said screw it. I actually didn't have any crazy nic withdrawals like when I tried to stop cold turkey previously. Been vape free for about 8 months now. I would love to get something small again to do 0mg since I always love a fruity menthol flavor but I feel like that's a "thin ice" thing to do haha


----------



## ThEvil0nE

iFi audio said:


> Speaking vaping stuff, have you or any good fellow in here truly considered ditching it completely?


Been vaping and or into vaping for over 10 years now (12-13 yrs maybe) and in the business for 8 years. Got my treads from being a builder and then a designer and have ran my own brick and mortar for 7 years and counting. I haver ridden the waves of taxation and  regulations since the start and will be riding the wave til the end lol.  I can do away without vaping for days. I'm a huge advocate of quitting all together for myself and  customers as nothing is always better than something. Vaping is just the lesser of 2 evils... waaay lesser.


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> I can do away without vaping for days. I'm a huge advocate of quitting all together for myself and customers as nothing is always better than something. Vaping is just the lesser of 2 evils... waaay lesser.



I managed to not vape over last 2 months, but I'm thinking about it every single day 

I did about 8ml of 3mg juice every single day.


----------



## corgifall

iFi audio said:


> I managed to not vape over last 2 months, but I'm thinking about it every single day
> 
> I did about 8ml of 3mg juice every single day.


I’ve thought about vaping zero again since I miss the flavor of a good fruity menthol but idk if that’s the gateway back into it all or not


----------



## ThEvil0nE

corgifall said:


> I’ve thought about vaping zero again since I miss the flavor of a good fruity menthol but idk if that’s the gateway back into it all or not


If you can afford to stay away then I would keep it that way. If you do start again at least you're not doing with nicotine. Also go with the new smaller devices as they do the job well, satisfying enough to have me retire my juice guzzling devices.


----------



## corgifall

ThEvil0nE said:


> If you can afford to stay away then I would keep it that way. If you do start again at least you're not doing with nicotine. Also go with the new smaller devices as they do the job well, satisfying enough to have me retire my juice guzzling devices.


I guess since it's been so long, I don't have urges anymore. I just see my small mods I still have and I'm like "a good ol zero menthol taste sounds good right about now"


----------



## Chris Kaoss

iFi audio said:


> I managed to not vape over last 2 months, but I'm thinking about it every single day
> 
> I did about 8ml of 3mg juice every single day.


That's what i'm doing since 4 years, actually. 
But only have a Dicodes No.6 and a Vapor Giant Kronos/ V6s.
Not heading for gear on the vaping side of my life.   
Going to lower it down to 2 or 1.5 once my liquid runs out.


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> If you can afford to stay away then I would keep it that way.



Yup, couldn't agree more.



Chris Kaoss said:


> Going to lower it down to 2 or 1.5 once my liquid runs out.



Good luck!


----------



## paradoxper

iFi audio said:


> I managed to not vape over last 2 months, but I'm thinking about it every single day
> 
> I did about 8ml of 3mg juice every single day.


Stay steady! 

I'm at a little over a year.


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> Stay steady!
> 
> I'm at a little over a year.



Thanks, and you too. It's not easy though, once Iin a while I really struggle with myself


----------



## TrollDragon

Went back to MTL vaping a while back as the vape tax went crazy here in Nova Scotia.

The venerable Kayfun V4 was dug out of storage after a very long retirement. One of the best MTL tanks made IMHO right next to the Rose V2 and Kayfun Lite +.


----------



## ufospls2

I'm a year and 3/4 without vaping. When I stopped I had vaped for 4 years, probably about 10-15ml of 6mg juice a day. Pack of Cigs or a bit more a day for a year and a half before that.

Its weird, I don't miss the nicotine, I miss the flavours and break in monotony that vaping was, especially in quarantine.


----------



## iFi audio

ufospls2 said:


> Its weird, I don't miss the nicotine, I miss the flavours and break in monotony that vaping was, especially in quarantine.



The same story is with me now. I miss fruity tastes I got from vaping, not even nicotine.


----------



## corgifall

I tried zero last week to see if maybe the flavors would taste as good as I remember. I wasn't a fan. Maybe 10 months of no vaping caused me to adjust but I ended up getting nausea and stopped the next day and gave the juice and coils to my roommate. I think I may finally be over vaping which is nice. I'm sure if I had done 3mg nicotine or something, I probably would of been sucked back in haha


----------



## iFi audio

corgifall said:


> I think I may finally be over vaping which is nice.



I keep my fingers crossed that you are


----------



## taffy2207 (Apr 29, 2021)

I bought a couple of Aegis X Zeus kits today, I won't be able to try them out for a couple of days so I'm curious to see whether anyone else has them and to gain their views on it?






I'm coming from the original Aegis and the original Cleito tank. I loved the setup but got fed up of all the fake coils in circulation (I have 2 pending cases on ebay against sellers selling fake coils, they will lose, oh yes they will ).

So, I plumped for the Aegis X, the screen seduced me. The little Harlot!

I've plumped for some Mesh Coils too as I quite like them.

I have 2 camo mods, let's hope I don't drop them or I'll never find them  

I still have a Smoant Cylon and Steamcrave Aromamizer RDTA (with conversion kits) and bundles of Cotton and Wire to try out sometime (if my Raynaud's settles down).​


----------



## iFi audio

taffy2207 said:


> I bought a couple of Aegis X Zeus kits today, I won't be able to try them out for a couple of days so I'm curious to see whether anyone else has them and to gain their views on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was using the original Aegis with Kylin on mesh and that's where I stopped. I'm not sure whether this hobby got any better since then.


----------



## waveSounds

@taffy2207 I've no experience with kit tank included with the Aegis, but have had several versions of the mod - including the single 26650 Battery and dual 18650 versions. Great bits of kit. They're not lying when they say it's almost indestructible. The tank might come and go, but the Legend X will be with you until you're ready for a change. As for tanks, the Horizon Falcon 2 sits atop the pinnacle (for me) for overall quality, reliability, ease of use and, most importantly, flavour. At some point I'd encourage you to nab one and sit it atop the Legend X.


----------



## taffy2207

waveSounds said:


> @taffy2207 I've no experience with kit tank included with the Aegis, but have had several versions of the mod - including the single 26650 Battery and dual 18650 versions. Great bits of kit. They're not lying when they say it's almost indestructible. The tank might come and go, but the Legend X will be with you until you're ready for a change. As for tanks, the Horizon Falcon 2 sits atop the pinnacle (for me) for overall quality, reliability, ease of use and, most importantly, flavour. At some point I'd encourage you to nab one and sit it atop the Legend X.



Thanks for that but I've bought the X not the Legend X. I don't think there's much difference between the two, so still useful


----------



## iFi audio

waveSounds said:


> Horizon Falcon 2



This got me interested, looks quite odd internally. How long its coils last you?


----------



## waveSounds (May 10, 2021)

@iFi audio I've gone through, perhaps, 10+ tanks over the several years I've been vaping and, rebuildables aside (which I can't build anyway!), the overall experience of the Falcon 2 hits the sweet spot. I really like that there's only one coil for it - you always know you're going to get the same experience regardless of where you get your coils. I typically get 1-3 weeks from a coil. The shorter duration normally resultant from harsh juices, or just plain bad vaping technique after far too many spirits. They're rated at 75w, but I normally stay in the 65-70 range. Of all the folks that I've recommended it to, the only negative feedback I've got is "Why didn't you tell me about this sooner?". Plus, I awarded it my highest accolade (just now for the purpose of this post), which as an anonymous nobody on the internet, is more than enough to persuade those on the fence


----------



## iFi audio

waveSounds said:


> @iFi audio I've gone through, perhaps, 10+ tanks over the several years I've been vaping and, rebuildables aside (which I can't build anyway!), the overall experience of the Falcon 2 hits the sweet spot. I really like that there's only one coil for it - you always know you're going to get the same experience regardless of where you get your coils. I typically get 1-3 weeks from a coil. The shorter duration normally resultant from harsh juices, or just plain bad vaping technique after far too many spirits. They're rated at 75w, but I normally stay in the 65-70 range. Of all the folks that I've recommended it to, the only negative feedback I've got is "Why didn't you tell me about this sooner?". Plus, I awarded it my highest accolade (just now for the purpose of this post), which as an anonymous nobody on the internet, is more than enough to persuade those on the fence



Thanks, you've stressed the point enough 

Up to 3 weeks per coil ain't bad. If I were into vaping as I used to, I'd get this RTA after reading what you wrote, that's for sure. Enjoy your vapes!


----------



## taffy2207 (Jun 29, 2021)

A good site for Vape gear for the UK'ers and maybe the European brigade :-

https://www.newvaping.com/

They have regular 20% off / 25% off deals, kit deals and flash sales.

Some of the Google reviews weren't the best for a while but have got better recently. Their Trustpilot score is a solid 4 :-

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/newvaping.com

I'm not affiated with them in any way but I have purchased from them and it was all good  

I had a 20% off code when I signed up to them but they had a 25% off site wide so that was kind of weird


----------



## iFi audio

taffy2207 said:


> A good site for Vape gear for the UK'ers and maybe the European brigade :-
> 
> https://www.newvaping.com/
> 
> ...



They have Vampire Vape Red Slush, which was the last e-juice I vaped before quitting. Highly recommended, this one.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

taffy2207 said:


> I bought a couple of Aegis X Zeus kits today, I won't be able to try them out for a couple of days so I'm curious to see whether anyone else has them and to gain their views on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you already have bought your setup but definitely check out OXVA Velocity. While the unipro RBA deck is a separate purchase, the kit includes 2 pods (1 for uni coil and 1 for unipro coil) and a 510 adapter if you choose to use your own tank. If you chose to use coil heads, go with the unipro .15. The Oxva Arbiter Solo is also a very good RDL tank. Take a peak at my IG https://www.instagram.com/tsuhaanda_teo/


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Golden Greek Perseus V2


----------



## GlenAppleton

I didn't expect to find a vaping thread on this forum, but glad I did!  I quit smoking in February of 2012 using a cig-a-like vaping device (can't remember the brand) after smoking a little over a pack a day for almost 30 years.  From there I graduated to eGo devices, cartomizers, clearomizers, etc. and it kept me away from cigarettes and got cheaper as I progressed.  For the last 5+ years, I've been using 2 ProVape Radius' in rotation with various Svoemesto Kayfun RTAs.

I'm pretty sure I would have been dead from some smoking related disease by now had I not switched, so I'm grateful it was / is available as an alternative.


----------



## TrollDragon

GlenAppleton said:


> I didn't expect to find a vaping thread on this forum, but glad I did!  I quit smoking in February of 2012 using a cig-a-like vaping device (can't remember the brand) after smoking a little over a pack a day for almost 30 years.  From there I graduated to eGo devices, cartomizers, clearomizers, etc. and it kept me away from cigarettes and got cheaper as I progressed.  For the last 5+ years, I've been using 2 ProVape Radius' in rotation with various Svoemesto Kayfun RTAs.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I would have been dead from some smoking related disease by now had I not switched, so I'm grateful it was / is available as an alternative.


Out of all the gear I have, DNA Mods & Squonkers, PWM Mods and way too many RTA/RDA to count.  I still use my old Kayfun V4 on the Minikin 2 as my daily carry.


----------



## iFi audio

GlenAppleton said:


> I didn't expect to find a vaping thread on this forum, but glad I did!



It's quite shocking how many things one can find on this forum. Really


----------



## GlenAppleton

TrollDragon said:


> Out of all the gear I have, DNA Mods & Squonkers, PWM Mods and way too many RTA/RDA to count.  I still use my old Kayfun V4 on the Minikin 2 as my daily carry.


I have (2 of each, gotta have backup gear): Kayfun v3 Mini, Kayfun v4, Kayfun v5, and Kayfun Prime.  Of all of them, I currently only use the Prime RTA because it's the easiest to build on, and I'm definitely more of a MTL vaper.  I'm probably going to be looking for a couple of good single 18650 mods soon as one of my Radius mods had the display go out.  Nothing fancy since I only use wattage mode at about 13 - 15 watts.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

GlenAppleton said:


> I didn't expect to find a vaping thread on this forum, but glad I did!  I quit smoking in February of 2012 using a cig-a-like vaping device (can't remember the brand) after smoking a little over a pack a day for almost 30 years.  From there I graduated to eGo devices, cartomizers, clearomizers, etc. and it kept me away from cigarettes and got cheaper as I progressed.  For the last 5+ years, I've been using 2 ProVape Radius' in rotation with various Svoemesto Kayfun RTAs.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I would have been dead from some smoking related disease by now had I not switched, so I'm grateful it was / is available as an alternative.


Love the radius! Safest and most anti-sub ohm vape company. Radius was their last released product before they closed doors. It was sad to see them go.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

TrollDragon said:


> Out of all the gear I have, DNA Mods & Squonkers, PWM Mods and way too many RTA/RDA to count.  I still use my old Kayfun V4 on the Minikin 2 as my daily carry.


Nice one.
Keeping things simple works best mostly. 

My daily "driver" for the last years is, and will be, still the Dicodes No.6 with Vapor Gaint Kronos.
Quite tasty.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Chris Kaoss said:


> Nice one.
> Keeping things simple works best mostly.
> 
> My daily "driver" for the last years is, and will be, still the Dicodes No.6 with Vapor Gaint Kronos.
> Quite tasty.


I still use my dani box from time to time but I’ve long been down sizing my adv. Pod based aio and small internal 2000mAH are my go tos for my rtas.


----------



## iFi audio

Chris Kaoss said:


> Keeping things simple works best mostly.



It does 

My last kit was GeekVape Aegis and Kylin, but now I'm off vaping completely.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

ThEvil0nE said:


> I still use my dani box from time to time but I’ve long been down sizing my adv. Pod based aio and small internal 2000mAH are my go tos for my rtas.


That looks pretty good.
I do miss a small one for certain cases.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

iFi audio said:


> It does
> 
> My last kit was GeekVape Aegis and Kylin, but now I'm off vaping completely.


U r the lucky one.


----------



## TrollDragon

ThEvil0nE said:


> Love the radius! Safest and most anti-sub ohm vape company. Radius was their last released product before they closed doors. It was sad to see them go.


Nice, I loved the Gem when I had it.


----------



## GlenAppleton

ThEvil0nE said:


> Love the radius! Safest and most anti-sub ohm vape company. Radius was their last released product before they closed doors. It was sad to see them go.



I know, right?!?!  The best (and probably only) American vape gear company, and one that was a pioneer in safety, variable volt, variable watt designs could not keep up with the competition from the imports.  Very sad indeed!


----------



## GlenAppleton

iFi audio said:


> It does
> 
> My last kit was GeekVape Aegis and Kylin, but now I'm off vaping completely.



For some of us, giving up nicotine completely and still functioning is not really an option, at least without using pharma drugs that tend to have major side-effects.  My attention deficit disorder would make it difficult for me to do what I do professionally if I had no source of nicotine, which helps (me) in focusing my thoughts.  I have, however, stepped it down to the bare minimum nicotine over the years at 3mg, so there's that.


----------



## GlenAppleton

This box mod just came in the mail today, to sadly replace a dying Radius of the same color.  So far, I like it...


----------



## taffy2207 (Aug 21, 2021)

GlenAppleton said:


> For some of us, giving up nicotine completely and still functioning is not really an option, at least without using pharma drugs that tend to have major side-effects.  My attention deficit disorder would make it difficult for me to do what I do professionally if I had no source of nicotine, which helps (me) in focusing my thoughts.  I have, however, stepped it down to the bare minimum nicotine over the years at 3mg, so there's that.



I'm with you on that. I've got an immunodeficiency disorder, I've had it since birth but didn't even know I had it. When I was 33 it kicked me like a Mule. I was weeks away from Kidney and Liver failure. It was so bad that my Doctor told me to stop drinking but I gave up Alcohol 12 years before. I've been tee total for 30 years (bar 2-3 celebrations) next Month.  He put me on Prednisone. Smoking at the time helped settle my system also, I'm guessing it's the stimulant side of Nicotine more than anything.

I've given up Smoking, Alcohol, Caffeine and eating Red Meat but Nicotine is here to stay for me, I'm down to 1% but I can feel it helping my immune system, it also helps with preventing Chronic Fatigue, for me.

Funny story, I once convinced a friend in School (he wasn't the sharpest Tool in the box) that Nicotine was invented by an Irish man called Nick O'Tierney 🤣


----------



## Mimic

taffy2207 said:


> I'm with you on that. I've got an immunodeficiency disorder, I've had it since birth but didn't even know I had it. When I was 33 it kicked me like a Mule. I was weeks away from Kidney and Liver failure. It was so bad that my Doctor told me to stop drinking but I gave up Alcohol 12 years before. I've been tee total for 30 years (bar 2-3 celebrations) next Month.  He put me on Prednisone. Smoking at the time helped settle my system also, I'm guessing it's the stimulant side of Nicotine more than anything.
> 
> I've given up Smoking, Alcohol, Caffeine and eating Red Meat but Nicotine is here to stay for me, I'm down to 1% but I can feel it helping my immune system, it also helps with preventing Chronic Fatigue, for me.
> 
> Funny story, I once convinced a friend in School (he wasn't the sharpest Tool in the box) that Nicotine was invented by an Irish man called Nick O'Tierney 🤣


Used to vape a decent amount, but it eventually didn't do much for me. Prefer RDA's for the solid hit and buzz without leaking all over my pocket.


----------



## ehjie




----------



## GlenAppleton

ehjie said:


>



That setup looks very well loved!


----------



## ehjie

GlenAppleton said:


> That setup looks very well loved!


Thanks. Yes, I do love 'em. The perfect balance of hit & flavour...


----------



## GlenAppleton

ehjie said:


> Thanks. Yes, I do love 'em. The perfect balance of hit & flavour...



Good gear is like a good pair of shoes...  You can always tell how much it's loved by how beat-up it looks.


----------



## Paul Mohr

I've been vaping for around 10 years. I have more gear, tanks and junk than I care to list lol. Not a cloud chaser and I tend to like rebuildable tanks and drippers. Normally shoot for around 1-1.4 ohms at 14 to 16 watts. Currently using a dual battery mod, IPV 6 maybe? I forget, its kind of old. With a dead rabbit dripper on it. I just got a new set up, voopoo drag X with the magnatic tanks. I don't care for it  and went back to my IPV.

I only vape at home, I don't take it with me when I go out. Vaping was a replacement for cigars/pipe smoking for me. So I like the flavors and don't mind the fiddling around.


----------



## TrollDragon

Steam Crave's Mini Robot MTL tank on the venerable Hohm Wrecker G2 LE.
Kanthal temperature control at it's finest.


----------



## ehjie

GlenAppleton said:


> That setup looks very well loved!


Indeed...


----------



## ehjie

ehjie said:


> Indeed...


The Dejavu's @ home.
It's more practical to use something else whilst ooh, during work
The V4 is simply good - light and easy. But I doubt if they last as long as the mechs.
I got the V2 and its acting up already. Not even reached 12 months use...


----------



## GlenAppleton

ehjie said:


> The Dejavu's @ home.
> It's more practical to use something else whilst ooh, during work
> The V4 is simply good - light and easy. But I doubt if they last as long as the mechs.
> I got the V2 and its acting up already. Not even reached 12 months use...



I don't think anything with power control / electronics would last as long as most mechanicals.  But then, with mechs you have to be OK with the reduced hit at the end of the battery charge, and you have to be somewhat of an expert when it comes to Li-Ion battery safety and care.  With that, I wouldn't recommend them to anyone but the most experienced vaper or maybe RC hobbyist (also using Li-Ion batteries) who has a great understanding of what they're getting into.


----------



## iFi audio

GlenAppleton said:


> But then, with mechs you have to be OK with the reduced hit at the end of the battery charge, and you have to be somewhat of an expert when it comes to Li-Ion battery safety and care.



My last mod before I stopped vaping was Geekvape Aegis, so a regulated device, but I could also feel sensibly weaker hits when its battery was low. Usually somewhere around 25% it was time to charge it.


----------



## GlenAppleton

iFi audio said:


> My last mod before I stopped vaping was Geekvape Aegis, so a regulated device, but I could also feel sensibly weaker hits when its battery was low. Usually somewhere around 25% it was time to charge it.



I've noticed that too since I recently starting using the Vaporesso Swag II, but that wasn't the case when the ProVape Radius' were working.  I'm guessing the new chipsets they're using are lowering the power at the end of the battery cycle to extend the battery life a bit.  In any case, it's more the safety that the regulated devices bring to the table that's ultimately important when dealing with Li-Ion batteries.


----------



## ehjie

GlenAppleton said:


> I've noticed that too since I recently starting using the Vaporesso Swag II, but that wasn't the case when the ProVape Radius' were working.  I'm guessing the new chipsets they're using are lowering the power at the end of the battery cycle to extend the battery life a bit.  In any case, it's more the safety that the regulated devices bring to the table that's ultimately important when dealing with Li-Ion batteries.


The Nord 4 "dries" the taste @ 20% and then rapidly depletes the back up time i.e. 1 hit = 4% drop!


----------



## iFi audio

GlenAppleton said:


> I've noticed that too since I recently starting using the Vaporesso Swag II, but that wasn't the case when the ProVape Radius' were working. I'm guessing the new chipsets they're using are lowering the power at the end of the battery cycle to extend the battery life a bit. In any case, it's more the safety that the regulated devices bring to the table that's ultimately important when dealing with Li-Ion batteries.



That's true. Not all people have to know the risk associated with Li-Ion cells, so manufacturers have to do the best they can to limit it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Still vaping here 6 years now, when I started the wind of changing laws and outlawing it was just beggining.

 In Australia we had a good ride freely importing as much nicotine base / ejuice as we wanted, that changed in 2021, now you need a doctors prescription (not impossible but considerably hard to obtain). Luckily I have a good few years nicotine base stocked up in the freezer.

I started making my own ejuice early into the game, these days I vape straight VG / PG based nicotine without any flavoring.

One mod to impress me recently is Aspire Rhea, got some great prices on a couple around Christmas, built and performs well.


----------



## iFi audio

H20Fidelity said:


> Still vaping here 6 years now, when I started the wind of changing laws and outlawing it was just beggining.
> 
> In Australia we had a good ride freely importing as much nicotine base / ejuice as we wanted, that changed in 2021, now you need a doctors prescription (not impossible but considerably hard to obtain). Luckily I have a good few years nicotine base stocked up in the freezer.
> 
> ...



Although I managed to quit vaping entirely, I still enjoy seeing new stuff that appears in this hobby. And yes, where I live all regulations led to 50-100% price increase, it depends on items. For a shot of nicotine one now has to pay roughly three times as much as before and only 10ml bottles can be purchased. Bases also went up significantly.


----------



## TrollDragon

H20Fidelity said:


> Still vaping here 6 years now, when I started the wind of changing laws and outlawing it was just beggining.
> 
> In Australia we had a good ride freely importing as much nicotine base / ejuice as we wanted, that changed in 2021, now you need a doctors prescription (not impossible but considerably hard to obtain). Luckily I have a good few years nicotine base stocked up in the freezer.
> 
> ...


Great to see you here Uncle H20, the Goon is one fine RDA even today. 
I replaced mine with the QP KALi V2, squonking it on the Drone.  I really should dig my old Goon back out again for a run.


----------



## H20Fidelity

iFi audio said:


> Although I managed to quit vaping entirely, I still enjoy seeing new stuff that appears in this hobby. And yes, where I live all regulations led to 50-100% price increase, it depends on items. For a shot of nicotine one now has to pay roughly three times as much as before and only 10ml bottles can be purchased. Bases also went up significantly.



That's possibly my plan when my nicotine supplies get low, I'll consider weaning off slowly. Congrats on stopping completely. 

Before the new Australian laws, it cost around $140 AUD to import 1-litre of nicotine base, enough to last me 3-4 years, it was a damn good deal.

I might have a few bottles in the freezer.  



TrollDragon said:


> Great to see you here Uncle H20, the Goon is one fine RDA even today.
> I replaced mine with the QP KALi V2, squonking it on the Drone.  I really should dig my old Goon back out again for a run.




Yeh man, good to see you here.

I've been using Goon RDA 3-4 years now, I've tried some newer RDA's a few times and go back to the Goon.

I have quite a few here, authentic and clone. #fasttechlife

I'll have a look into this Kali V2.


----------



## iFi audio

H20Fidelity said:


> That's possibly my plan when my nicotine supplies get low, I'll consider weaning off slowly. Congrats on stopping completely.



Thanks!



H20Fidelity said:


> 1-litre of nicotine base



This stock would make me a rich guy these days 

But that aside, once your stock runs out, trying to live without vaping is a solid plan. The thing I cherish the most now is freedom from all juice bottles, chargers, batteries, coils and tools that were mandatory during travels. Now that backpack space is partially taken by extra audio hardware


----------



## GlenAppleton

iFi audio said:


> Now that backpack space is partially taken by extra audio hardware



If you're trading one habit for another, I'd say that's a pretty decent trade!


----------



## ThEvil0nE

The good thing about vaping, unlike cigarettes,  is it's easy to get off vaping if you decide to. I have been vaping for well over a decade and have been building since IGO-L rda. Made my name into the coil building world and vape in general. Old school vapers and OGs might have come across my name too when it comes to coil building, iTEO @tsuhaanda_teo (sorry for the shameless plug lol). Anyway, like I said, it's easy to walk away from vaping, I can be without vaping for days and could have already quit a long time ago but I own a vape shop for 8 yrs now so I stay vaping. A means to get me off cigs that turned into a hobby that turned that turned into a business.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Travel size edc.


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> A means to get me off cigs that turned into a hobby that turned that turned into a business.



I hear you, a business that starts as a hobby is the way to go. Worst case scenario, if it fails as a source of income, the hobbyist part will still be there.  Our founders started as hobbyists and DIY-ers. Today they run an operation that hires well over 100 people all across the globe and is growing stronger year after year.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

iFi audio said:


> I hear you, a business that starts as a hobby is the way to go. Worst case scenario, if it fails as a source of income, the hobbyist part will still be there.  Our founders started as hobbyists and DIY-ers. Today they run an operation that hires well over 100 people all across the globe and is growing stronger year after year.


It was into building (coils) which got my name out there and ended me here, designing and co-designing atty/s to running and owning a business. The funny thing too was once I got into the vape industry made me early retire, I was in the medical field.


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> The funny thing too was once I got into the vape industry made me early retire, I was in the medical field.



OK, so I imagine that you were quite successful then and the vaping industry utmost kind


----------



## ThEvil0nE

iFi audio said:


> OK, so I imagine that you were quite successful then and the vaping industry utmost kind


In the golden days of vaping when ejuice  were priced at $1/ml many juice manufacturers became overnight millionaires. I was mostly on the hardware side of things.


----------



## TrollDragon

ThEvil0nE said:


> designing and co-designing atty/s


Nice, which ones?


----------



## ThEvil0nE (Feb 17, 2022)

TrollDragon said:


> Nice, which ones?


Tendou Vapor which is now doing OEM.
https://www.instagram.com/p/8nxqjOCfDm/


----------



## TrollDragon

ThEvil0nE said:


> Tendou Vapor which is now doing OEM.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/8nxqjOCfDm/


I was always curious about the Tokugawa RDA back in the day. I really liked non mainstream deck designs.


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> In the golden days of vaping when ejuice  were priced at $1/ml many juice manufacturers became overnight millionaires. I was mostly on the hardware side of things.



This entire industry grew massive over the years and many people benefited. I remember RipTrippers' first vids. Now that content is a bit different


----------



## ThEvil0nE

FDA sending out warnings to hardware manufacturers regarding PMTA while big tobacco get their ENDS (electronic nicotine delivery systems) products approved fast and easy.


----------



## TrollDragon

There is still serious money owing on loans that were borrowed against the Master Settlement Agreement, so BT will have the easy road for a long time to come.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

TrollDragon said:


> There is still serious money owing on loans that were borrowed against the Master Settlement Agreement, so BT will have the easy road for a long time to come.


Yep, everything goes all the way back to MSA. All states who went lump sum owes bt biggest time.


----------



## ThEvil0nE




----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


>



I don't tknow what mod is it, but I dig how that phto looks like, very cool


----------



## ThEvil0nE

iFi audio said:


> I don't tknow what mod is it, but I dig how that phto looks like, very cool


It's the LYRA with a translucent matte Ultem-like body. It's a few years old.


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> It's the LYRA with a translucent matte Ultem-like body. It's a few years old.



Looks great and that entire photo has very steampunk-like vibe to it! Although I don't know that mod, if I decide to restart my vaping adventure (hopefully not!) I'll get myself Kylin M Pro.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

iFi audio said:


> Looks great and that entire photo has very steampunk-like vibe to it! Although I don't know that mod, if I decide to restart my vaping adventure (hopefully not!) I'll get myself Kylin M Pro.


If you ever get back into vaping just get yourself an Oxva Velocity and only use the .15 unipro coil, best coilhead I've tried to date and is the longest lasting. I rarely even build coils. I also don't carry anything with glass tanks no more as it is always a bish finding replacement glass 4 months down the road.


----------



## GlenAppleton

ThEvil0nE said:


> If you ever get back into vaping just get yourself an Oxva Velocity and only use the .15 unipro coil, best coilhead I've tried to date and is the longest lasting. I rarely even build coils. I also don't carry anything with glass tanks no more as it is always a bish finding replacement glass 4 months down the road.



That's why when you find a tank you like, you buy a second for backup and spare parts for future.  I couldn't go without my Kayfun tanks (extra glass, orings, etc).


----------



## Chris Kaoss

GlenAppleton said:


> That's why when you find a tank you like, you buy a second for backup and spare parts for future.  I couldn't go without my Kayfun tanks (extra glass, orings, etc).


Same story with my Kronos.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

GlenAppleton said:


> That's why when you find a tank you like, you buy a second for backup and spare parts for future.  I couldn't go without my Kayfun tanks (extra glass, orings, etc).


Yes, having to have spare glass is always key. Kayfuns and other high end rda/rba/rta are different from your average mass produced atomizers. Mass produced tanks only sell replacement glass, no accessories like screws and orings are sold separately. Shops and resellers are at the mercy of distributors when it comes to replacement glass for mass produced tanks, they usually do not stock up a lot and seldom even restock as they're moving on to the next best new tank in a span of weeks or few months. So in this sense customers are at a mercy of resellers.  In the case of specialty high end stuff, you can readily purchase all the accessories years down the road via the modder itself. As a vape shop owner for 8 years and vape industry even longer, I have seen customers coming back for replacement tanks on a weekly basis.


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> If you ever get back into vaping just get yourself an Oxva Velocity and only use the .15 unipro coil, best coilhead I've tried to date and is the longest lasting. I rarely even build coils. I also don't carry anything with glass tanks no more as it is always a bish finding replacement glass 4 months down the road.



That's true, extra glass has always been a problem, but I don't think that I would be able to switch to pods. Many people did, so I imagine they keep up with regular RTAs, no?


----------



## ThEvil0nE

iFi audio said:


> That's true, extra glass has always been a problem, but I don't think that I would be able to switch to pods. Many people did, so I imagine they keep up with regular RTAs, no?


The coil, specifically the Oxva unipro, can stand toe to toe and or even better most of the mass produced RTAs. Even I rarely touch my RTAs/RDAs(squonk setup) anymore and I have a handful of flavor monster  high end rebuildables. Convenience, ease of use and super easy coil replacing and filling is a no brainer. https://www.instagram.com/p/COgvrOvtLUv/


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> The coil, specifically the Oxva unipro, can stand toe to toe and or even better most of the mass produced RTAs. Even I rarely touch my RTAs/RDAs(squonk setup) anymore and I have a handful of flavor monster  high end rebuildables. Convenience, ease of use and super easy coil replacing and filling is a no brainer. https://www.instagram.com/p/COgvrOvtLUv/



That's very interesting. I always thought that on flavor some RTA/RDAs are pretty much unbeatable, but livve and learn. When I look at that Oxva machine, it seems to me that it's far easier to start vaping now and get solid results (flavor and cloud production) than it was say five years ago. This hobby seems now quite casual


----------



## GlenAppleton

iFi audio said:


> That's very interesting. I always thought that on flavor some RTA/RDAs are pretty much unbeatable, but livve and learn. When I look at that Oxva machine, it seems to me that it's far easier to start vaping now and get solid results (flavor and cloud production) than it was say five years ago. This hobby seems now quite casual



Unless you live in certain states in the US, then you might not be able to get any flavor but tobacco.  So backwards here in the US...


----------



## iFi audio (Mar 31, 2022)

GlenAppleton said:


> Unless you live in certain states in the US, then you might not be able to get any flavor but tobacco.



That has to be troublesome to many people in the US I imagine. After quitting regular cigs I've moved to tobacco liquids naturally, but several months into vaping I've discovered fruity flavors and never looked back. Now when I think about it, without that stuff I'd probably get back to analog cigs.


----------



## GlenAppleton

iFi audio said:


> That has to be troublesome to many people in the US I imagine. After quitting regular cigs I've moved to tobacco liquids naturally, but several months into vaping I've discovered fruity flavors and never looked back. Now when I think about it, without that stuff I'd probably get back to analog cigs.



Same here.  I tried tobacco flavors only for about a month, then moved to fruit & drink flavors, now only fruit flavors.  I've been smoke free for over 10 years now, and without the flavors, that probably wouldn't be the case.


----------



## TrollDragon

We have had a flavor ban here in Nova Scotia for 2 years now.  I switched over to flavorless juice 6 months before the ban came into effect, it took a little getting used to but it was no big deal.  While all my friends are jumping from online retailer to retailer trying to find one that will ship here, I just mix up a big bottle of 50/50 (PG/VG/NIC) and I'm good to go.

I do miss 5 Pawns Castle Long though.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

iFi audio said:


> That's very interesting. I always thought that on flavor some RTA/RDAs are pretty much unbeatable, but livve and learn. When I look at that Oxva machine, it seems to me that it's far easier to start vaping now and get solid results (flavor and cloud production) than it was say five years ago. This hobby seems now quite casual


These mesh coils of today are really good. You also do not need to pay over $100 for a setup + cost of juice. $100 nowadays get you vaping in a very satisfying way and that includes the cost for juice. 


TrollDragon said:


> I do miss 5 Pawns Castle Long though.


I love CLR, Ripe Vapes VCT Bold and reserve lines from Lazarus Vintage. Regular VCT I have been vaping and will always have a bottle since it first came out.


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> These mesh coils of today are really good. You also do not need to pay over $100 for a setup + cost of juice. $100 nowadays get you vaping in a very satisfying way and that includes the cost for juice.



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind once I'm back to vaping, but I really hope that I won't


----------



## GlenAppleton

iFi audio said:


> Thanks, I'll keep that in mind once I'm back to vaping, but I really hope that I won't



Yep, if you can do without, you're doing well.  If you ever get the urge to smoke again, then going back to vaping is the much better choice.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Definitely going to be the lesser of two evils.


----------



## iFi audio

GlenAppleton said:


> If you ever get the urge to smoke again, then going back to vaping is the much better choice.





ThEvil0nE said:


> Definitely going to be the lesser of two evils.



Yes, there's not a shred of doubt in my mind about that!


----------



## ThEvil0nE

All packed for a little weekend getaway.


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> All packed for a little weekend getaway.



By my standards you have in that case about everything you might need. Well, perhaps with the exception of a nice portable DAC/amp combo


----------



## ThEvil0nE

iFi audio said:


> By my standards you have in that case about everything you might need. Well, perhaps with the exception of a nice portable DAC/amp combo


The M0 has been pretty much the/my only travel and long flight rig if you even call that a rig lol. I am and have been eyeing a few but is waiting on canjam Chicago.


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> I am and have been eyeing a few but is waiting on canjam Chicago.



All good. If you go to Canjam Chicago, please stop by and have a listen to our hip-dac 2 or xDSD Gryphon. You might like these


----------



## ThEvil0nE

iFi audio said:


> All good. If you go to Canjam Chicago, please stop by and have a listen to our hip-dac 2 or xDSD Gryphon. You might like these


I sure will. Are you going to be at your booth?


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> I sure will. Are you going to be at your booth?



Personally I won't, but there should be at least two our local staff members to my knowledge. One might be @Sebastien Chiu IIRC.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

iFi audio said:


> All good. If you go to Canjam Chicago, please stop by and have a listen to our hip-dac 2 or xDSD Gryphon. You might like these





ThEvil0nE said:


> I sure will. Are you going to be at your booth?





iFi audio said:


> Personally I won't, but there should be at least two our local staff members to my knowledge. One might be @Sebastien Chiu IIRC.



CanJam Chicago isn't confirmed on our list of shows this year yet.

We will be at Axpona in a few weeks however if you're local to the area.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Sebastien Chiu said:


> CanJam Chicago isn't confirmed on our list of shows this year yet.
> 
> We will be at Axpona in a few weeks however if you're local to the area.


Oh no! Confirm it quick 😂 it’s a long time coming 😭 I am local and will be seeing you guys at Axpona 👍


----------



## iFi audio

ThEvil0nE said:


> I am local and will be seeing you guys at Axpona 👍


Enjoy the show, it's almost here!


----------

